# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  HCM. Mừng sinh nhật rây trượt, combo,... giá hữu nghị.

## thanhhaitdt

Tháng 5 này là tròn 1 năm "Ve chai Ái Lon" của mình hoạt động . Cám ơn ae đã ủng hộ, mình xin đáp lại bằng những sản phẩm cũng chất lượng và hoạt động tốt cho ae dể dàng lựa chọn.
Hải 09787885OO(HCM)

** T.A1:       ( đã bán )
       cặp rây bảng 25 THK HSR25 loại có cánh 4 lổ bắt ốc. Dài 1060mm, trượt êm không sượng gì.













$$$$ Giá: Đã bán



-------"""""-------


*** T.A2: 
       cặp ray bảng 30 THK SR30 loại này chỉ có 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng cũng có cánh. Dài 840mm hàng trượt êm không sượng.

















$$$$ Giá: 1,9 triệu ( khoảng 9kg).


----------"""""""---------


***** T.A3: 
      Cặp rây bảng 35 THK SR35B loại này chỉ 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng cũng có cánh luôn. Dài 1m trượt êm không rơ.












$$$$ Giá: 3,3 triệu ( khoảng 15kg)



Mình bán giá không theo kg nên ae đừng so sánh, để kg là tính phí ship thôi 
***Giá bán chưa bao gồm phí ship.

Tạm thời nhiêu trước. Sẽ tiếp tục....

Mong ae ủng hộ

----------

bostractor

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Chúc mừng sinh nhật của anh  :Smile:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Chúc mừng sinh nhật của anh


Phải chúc mừng cửa hàng ve chai của ảnh mới đúng chứ anh.:-)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanks các bạn.!

*** T.A4: 

    Tiếp 1 cặp rây bảng 35 của THK RS35SB  dài 520 hàng tháo máy con rất tốt không chút rơ tuy con trượt 2 lỗ ốc nhưng là loại có cánh đàng hoàn nhe.










$$$$$ Giá bán : đã bán (khoảng 10kg)

----------

bostractor

----------


## thanhhaitdt

***T.A5:       (đã bán)

    Cây vitme NTN cấp chính xác C3 phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 380 tổng dài 520. Hàng đẹp như mới . Gắn sẵn gối FK15 và có luôn ụ bắt motor .

----------


## Letungquang

Mình lấy cây này nha Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy cây này nha Hải


Cám ơn bạn đã ủng hộ

----------


## Letungquang

> Cám ơn bạn đã ủng hộ


chi đâu..tưởng sinh nhật tuổi chứ...ai dè.. Hè hè

----------


## thanhhaitdt

T.A1: rây 25 dài 1060 và T.A5: vitme NTN 2005 hành trình 380 có gạch.

----------


## Ga con

Hồi này anh Hải toàn vít me đẹp, nhìn thèm quá mà e lại không vừa cái nào.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A6:
 Bộ AC servo motor Yaskawa 750w loại này encoder tương đối nhe ae đi chung với nó là cái hộp số hành tình khá to lổ cốt vào 16 và ra dạng mặt bích 60 nhưng có cốt 20 ở giữa và 8 lổ ren M6 luôn nhe. Tỉ số truyền 1/11 , tổng dài khoảng 270 luôn motor chổ bằng nhôm phi 116 . Quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái. 

Lấy cái hộp số bắt cái mâm cặp lên hay gắn cái bánh răng vô chạy với thanh răng cũng ngon ( ý tưởng thôi nhe).

Chưa cân nên chưa biết, đoán khoảng 14kg.






























$$$$ giá: 850k ( gồm motor và hộp số ).

----------


## Ninh Tran

a chúc mừng sinh nhật ông anh.
có cái gì hay hay nữa không.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nếu con hộp số không thì bao nhiêu bác chủ. Con Servo chắc hổng lái được roài  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A7:           ( đã bán )
 Driver Step 5 pha UDK5114NW2-M sẵn có em Step motor 5 pha : PK564-NACM (có thắng từ) nên cho nó đi chung luôn , jack cấm đầy đủ
Hàng đã kiểm tra chạy ngon lành.
( nguồn 110V )




$$$  giá bán : 800k ( gồm driver và motor)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

T.A1: rây 25 dài 1060 , T.A5 : vitme NTN 2005 đã bán .

  T.A7: có gạch.

@hung1607: T.A6 bộ motor với hộp số bán ơi.


Tiếp: 

*** T.A8:      ( Đã bán )

Có 2 cây vitme thường phi 16 bước 4 tổng dài 850 hành trình 630 . Hàng tháo từ tay máy gắp hàng ngành nhựa( dùng chỉnh giới hạn hành trình của cơ cấu trượt xy lanh). Không rơ dọc trục, có áo đai ốc , có luôn thanh tròn dẫn hướng. Có gắn luôn puly chạy dây đai. Một bộ đầy đủ gối đở 2 đầu. Bộ còn lại có 1 gối đở.








$$$ giá: 450k / 2 cây y hình

----------


## baole

Bác để e 2 cây vitme này nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác để e 2 cây vitme này nhé


Cặp này bác cty86 gọi gạch rồi bác. 


Tiếp: 
**** T.A9:      ( Đã bán )

Hộp số italy Rexmac type HMVR040-14
. Tỉ số 1/40  mặt bích vào size 57 trở lên lổ ốc hột soài kích thước size đa dạng  , lổ vào phi 10.7 , lổ ra xuyên thấu phi 18.
Hàng tồn kho đẹp như mới , dùng tay xoay lắc đầu vào không có cảm giác rơ gì hết.









$$$ giá: 600k


------""""-------- 



*** T.A10:     ( đã bán hết )

Có 3 bộ đo tốc độ quay Yokogawa loại hiển thị kim sử dụng pin ( 2 pin trung , 1 pin 9v)
Loại này muốn đo phải dán miếng decal màu lên trục quay rồi hướng tia sáng vào vùng có decal để đo( tia sáng như đèn pin vậy).
Có nhiều thang đo và tùy theo số lượng decal dán lên trục cần đo mà đọc tốc độ theo thang đo tương ứng ( có thể dán 1 đến 4 )
hàng hoạt động tốt 





Ms6: đo tốc độ quay type 2607




đo tốc độ quay Type 2602






*** giá: 200k/1

----------


## khangscc

Em lấy con này bác cho em stk

----------


## cty686

Có 3 bộ đo tốc độ quay Yokogawa loại hiển thị kim sử dụng pin
Mình lấy 1 cái này.( Cái ở giữa)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em lấy con này bác cho em stk


Con này đẹp nè. 
Về Cần Thơ bao ship ptrang 230k. Gửi bạn cái mẫu decal theo máy. Mai mốt mua thêm mà dùng nhe ( mua trước được tặng kèm full pin). Thanks

----------

duongvanvinh2016

----------


## truongkiet

điện thoại ko bắt máy,mình lấy hộp số T.A9 Hộp số italy Rexmac type HMVR040-14,với máy đo tốc độ quay,số dt o9ba6 547 811

----------


## cty686

Bác đóng gói đồng hồ (cái giữa) và vime vào chung 1 gói nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> điện thoại ko bắt máy,mình lấy hộp số T.A9 Hộp số italy Rexmac type HMVR040-14,với máy đo tốc độ quay,số dt o9ba6 547 811


Bác gọi mình được không lau là tắt máy. Mình chưa kịp lau tay nè. 

Hộp số italy còn. Đo tốc độ hết rồi bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

T.A9 : đo tốc độ , T.A10: hộp số Italy đã bán.
           -------"""" ---------

-*-----*--- Trong chủ này có nhưng món đã đăng ở các chủ đề cũ, mình xin được đưa vào đây luôn và chắc chắn là giá sẽ tốt hơn .

*** T.A11:  

 Cặp ray trượt THK có 4 con trượt dài 280 hành trình hiện tại 130 do cặp ray này được gắn sẵn trên 2 tấm sắt gia công đẹp. Tấm gắn ray 320x100x25 , tấm gắn con trượt 170×210×15 bộ này chỉ thêm cây vitme nữa chắc cũng ra được trục z cứng cáp rồi. Hàng đẹp không rơ trượt em ái .











$$$ giá: 650k( khoảng 12 kg)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A12:      (Đã bán)
 cặp rây bảng15 THK H15CA dài 880 , loại có cánh.
hàng tháo máy nằm đường nên đã lên màu năm tháng.











$$$$ giá: 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

T.A12: rây THK 15 dài 880 có gạch

----""""----

Tiếp theo:

*** T.A14: Cặp rây bảng 20 THK SR20TB dài 640, loại có cánh và 4 rãnh bi. Cặp rây sang gần hết chỉ có đoạn gần cuối nằm máy không có mở bò nên hơi ngã màu tí. Rãnh bi còn bóng loáng.















$$$$ Giá: 1,1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A15: 
 Có 4 con encoder tuyệt đối 1024p/r của SUMTAK , type LBJ-022-1024  hàng đẹp long lanh luôn .
Nguồn cấp 5V, out A B Z 








$$$ giá: 450k/1


---------""""---------

*** T.A16: 
 Có 2 em encoder tương đối 2000p/r hàng của SUMTAK type LBJ-135-200 đẹp như mới.
 Nguồn cấp 5 V , out A B Z.





$$$ giá: 500k/1


--------""""""---------- 

** T.A17: có 2 em encoder tương đối 250p/r của Dynapar , model E1402500070X21 . Nguồn cấp 5V
Hàng còn sáng láng lắm.













$$ giá: 300k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A18:
 Cần bán motor Dc của SAWAMURA model SS60E3-L4 ,120w có hộp số hành tinh 1/25 , cốt 18. Tổng dài 275 , thân motor phi 90 .








$$$ giá: 500k

----------


## cty686

Mình gửi oline cho bác từ sáng khác ngân hàng.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

T.A1 , 5,7,8,9,10 : đã bán.
T.A12 : Có gạch.
-------"""""-----''''☆☆☆-----""""---



**** T.A19:     ( Đã bán )
Bộ driver 5 pha Vexta UDK5114NW2 và motor PK564-NA , đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng đã kiểm tra hoạt động bình thường.









$$$ giá : 800k

----------


## cnclaivung

em gạch bộ nay bác nhé, cho em số tài khoản, không mai bác cho em địa chỉ và sdt, em ghé luôn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em gạch bộ nay bác nhé, cho em số tài khoản, không mai bác cho em địa chỉ và sdt, em ghé luôn


Đã sms đc cho bác. Alo trước khi qua nhe bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A20:
  Biến tần panasonic M1D230V1X03 , 200w 220v max 240hz. Hàng new trong hộp. Được đấu nối sẵn dây nguồn in out chắc chắn đẹp và bỏ trong tủ điện cực ngon lành có luôn công tắc pas inox dầy 3mm để treo tủ điện.( chắc là được ráp sẵn bên Nhật ). Hàng đã kiểm tra hoạt động bình thường nhe ae.










Có 2 bộ.

$$$$$ Giá bán: 1,2 triệu/1 bộ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

** T.A21: cây nhôm định hình 160x80 dài   863 hình thức đẹp có thanh nhét rãnh để bắt ốc. Đặc biệt có 1 mặt đã hạ rãnh 1mm vừa khít với cặp rây bảng 20 THK.
Hàng tháo từ robot ngành nhựa .  Nặng khoảng 14 kg.










$$$$ Giá: 950k.


*** T.A22:     ( Đã bán )
Cây nhôm định hình 80x80 dài khoảng 910 hàng còn đẹp . Có thanh nhét rãnh để bắt ốc 2 bên có rãnh bắt rây 15 của THK . Nặng khoảng 9kg.








Đặc biệt kèm theo nó là 3 tấm nhôm dầy 20 (khoảng 4kg) có rãnh và lổ ốc vừa cho 4 con trượt THK 15 dạng có cánh. 3 tấm nhôm này ghép tạo hình  chữ U có thể bắt con trượt vào 2 bên (có ốc chí để chỉnh con trượt nhe) . Còn thanh rây thì bắt vô cây nhôm định hình là vừa khích luôn.









$$$ giá : 850k

----------


## toanho

up lộn 1 tấm hình nhôm 8080 và nhôm 16080 roài ông hải ui  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Không lộn hình đâu anh. Chỉ đánh sai 160x80 thành 160x60 ah. Để chỉnh cái kích thước lại. Thanks a!

----------


## toanho

> Không lộn hình đâu anh. Chỉ đánh sai 160x80 thành 160x60 ah. Để chỉnh cái kích thước lại. Thanks a!


vậy thanh 160 x80 chỉ có 1 thanh nhét để siết ray thôi hả Hải ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> vậy thanh 160 x80 chỉ có 1 thanh nhét để siết ray thôi hả Hải ?


Có hai thanh nhét ở mặt 180 phía không chụp . Có  phay rãnh sẵn cho rây bảng 20 ( hạ khoảng hơn 1mm chút).

----------


## toanho

> Có hai thanh nhét ở mặt 180 phía không chụp . Có  phay rãnh sẵn cho rây bảng 20 ( hạ khoảng hơn 1mm chút).


Thanh siết ốc cho ray dài bao nhiếu em ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Thanh siết ốc cho ray dài bao nhiếu em ?


Khoảng 700 rồi 800 gì dó có vài cây đúng lổ rây luôn.2 cây ngắn khoảng 300 nữa lổ có thể không đúng lổ của rây nhưng cứ khoan và taro em nó thoai mái mà a. Còn rãnh phay cho rây bảng 20 thì suốt thanh nhôm và nằm ở 2 rãnh ngoài cùng.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

T.A22 cũng có gạch.

---'"""-----

Tiếp theo:

*** T.A23: 
   Em motor 3 pha 220v hàng Fuji 1,5Kw . Hình thức mặt mâm nhe.
Hàng còn ngon vỏ gang cứng cáp bạc đạn không rơ chạy êm re.










$$$ Giá: 1 triệu.


--------""""""------


***T.A 24:
Em motor Mitsubishi 1.5Kw 3pha 220v .
Dạng chân đế. Hàng chạy tốt 









$$$ Giá: 1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A24:


 1 cây rây trượt bảng 9 THK SES9ZM dài 685 có 2 con trượt. Hàng còn sáng như mới luôn.












$$$ giá: 250k

----------


## thuhanoi

> *** T.A24:
> 
> 
>  1 cây rây trượt bảng 9 THK SES9ZM dài 685 có 2 con trượt. Hàng còn sáng như mới luôn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, cho mình nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Một lần nữa mình xin phép đăng những món ở topic cũ trong mục này. Giá thì chắc chắn sẽ tốt hơn rất nhiều.

*** T.A25:        ( Đã bán )
 là 1 bộ combo full nhôm tổng dài 510 ngang 100 cao 60, hành trình được 255. Em sử dụng mấy món sau.
 Vitme bi THK dòng AX đai ốc dài sọc luôn, phi 8 bước 12 .
 Rây bảng 15 TKH SHS 15 , tuy chỉ 2 con trượt nhưng con trượt này dài đến 80mm nên cũng khá cứng vững.
Toàn bộ còn sáng bóng có thể nói là khá đẹp.

Vitme được gắn với khớp nối . Đặc biệt là có sẵn em motor step 2 pha của Vexta cũng y như mới.

Xem hình nhe ae:























Em có tấm che bụi nhe ae.


$$$ Giá: 1,6 triệu


-----'-""""""""------


*** T.A26:     ( Đã bán )
là 1 bộ combo full nhôm với cấu trúc như bộ bên trên .
Dài 360 ngang 100 cao 60 hành trình 105.
Cũng rây THK 15. Khác ở chổ em là vitme phi  8 bước 6 thôi nhe ae. 
Hàng còn đẹp màu vàng vàng là mở bò.

Mời ae xem hình:

















$$$ Giá: 1,2 triệu

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình đặt TA25 nhé, nhắn giúp stk qua 09 35 39 31 37

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình đặt TA25 nhé, nhắn giúp stk qua 09 35 39 31 37


Bác tuanlm đặt mua luôn đúng không . Cho em mau lẹ nhe thêm 100k ship tổng là 1,7 triệu ra Đà Nẵng nhe bác. Ok mình nhắn tk ah.

----------


## Tuanlm

Đã nhận tin nhắn, xác nhận lấy bô TA25.

----------


## Tuanlm

Đã nhận tin nhắn, xác nhận lấy bô TA25.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đã nhận tin nhắn, xác nhận lấy bô TA25.


Bác làm nhanh quá. Mình cũng vừa gửi ptrang ra bác

----------


## cnclaivung

á, nguy hiểm 4 vùng chiến thuật

----------


## Nam CNC

NÈ ông Tuấn , tui khỏi phải lo trục Z cho ông rồi đấy nhé .

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

T.A25 đã bán.
--------"""""""-----'

*** T.A27: combo hành trình 310 và có thể mở rộng lên 350 nếu bỏ 2 cục giảm chấn ở 2 đầu. 
Cấu trúc bên trong em nó như sau:
 Toàn thân là thép trắng có tấm che bụi, tổng dài 680 ngang 80 cao 60 .
 Dạng trượt rãnh 2 bên nhưng loại này con trượt dài đến 110 nên rất cứng vững, bi còn bóng láng nhe.
 Vitme bi phi 16 bước 20 còn sáng trắng ( mình để nguyên mở không lau để chụp luôn).

Có sẵn khớp nối mềm và đặc biệt bắt sẵn luôn 1 em motor step 2 pha size 57 dài 80 mới nguyên hàng Japan ( em này có encoder nữa nhe).

Với bộ này ae không cần phải chế cháo gì cho em nó. Cứ gắn nó vô driver là trượt vi vu rồi.

Mời ae xem hình ( đi từ nội thất bên trong ra nhe ).


































$$$ Giá: 1,6 triệu ( nặng khoảng 10kg)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A28:  đã bán

Đầu cắt của Japan, kích thước sơ bộ dài 350 ngang 140 cao 120 . Trục quay nhẹ nhàng em ái không có chút rơ luôn. Nặng khoảng 23kg.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A29: gồm 6 em khởi động từ, hàng ghi omron tem thì hàng của Tele (chắc omron mua hàng của Tele ). Cuộn dây 220V
Hàng tháo tủ đã được kiểm tra và tình hình tất cả hoạt động bình thường.














$$$ giá: 500k/6 .

----------


## mrcao86

Anh hai em lấy bộ T.a.27 nhé giữ lại giúp e mai em call anh. Thanks a!

----------


## hoahong102

cái ta 27 không có driver thì động cơ coi như ko dùng rùi, bác giữ cho em mấy cái khởi em xem còn gì mua được thì mua luôn thể

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cái ta 27 không có driver thì động cơ coi như ko dùng rùi, bác giữ cho em mấy cái khởi em xem còn gì mua được thì mua luôn thể


Chẳng qua nó có thêm cái encoder nên bác lo lắng. Chứ bản thân nó là con step 2 pha tương đương mấy em 2 pha vexta 268 mà.

Về mấy cái khởi. Bác tranh thủ giúp. Cái gì được thì hốt hộ. Cái gì thấy được nữa thì hốt sau

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình là T.A29 đã bán.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Anh hai em lấy bộ T.a.27 nhé giữ lại giúp e mai em call anh. Thanks a!


Vâng . Mà nói thêm cho bác mua lẹ nè
bộ này chắc chắn là có sẵn motor step 2 pha rồi. Bác về cứ thế mà dùng không cần chế tạo hay nấu cháo gì thêm hết. Driver 2 pha ae bán ầm ầm đó bác.
Giá đó cho 1 bộ combo hơn 300 mm mà có gắn luôn step size 57 ngon ah

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> T.A25 đã bán.
> --------"""""""-----'
> 
> *** T.A27: combo hành trình 310 và có thể mở rộng lên 350 nếu bỏ 2 cục giảm chấn ở 2 đầu. 
> Cấu trúc bên trong em nó như sau:
>  Toàn thân là thép trắng có tấm che bụi, tổng dài 680 ngang 80 cao 60 .
>  Dạng trượt rãnh 2 bên nhưng loại này con trượt dài đến 110 nên rất cứng vững, bi còn bóng láng nhe.
>  Vitme bi phi 16 bước 20 còn sáng trắng ( mình để nguyên mở không lau để chụp luôn).
> 
> ...


Làm luôn cái cờ-líp . Mà vừa quay tay vừa quay phim nên nó hơi lung tung lên tí
Hàng này dể dùng, ae mới làm quen với cnc và ít đồ nghề thì rất hợp  với món này

----------


## saudau

Kết cái cối xay tiêu của cụ quá. hihi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Động cơ


Mình cần em động cơ hình dạng như thế này nhưng 4KW 1450 RPM 380V Bác xem có không nhé Thank

----------


## cty686

> *** T.A28:
> 
> Đầu cắt của Japan, kích thước sơ bộ dài 350 ngang 140 cao 120 . Trục quay nhẹ nhàng em ái không có chút rơ luôn. Nặng khoảng 23kg.
> 
> Đã lau chùi và tháo cái cáng thẳng ra thì em nó là NT  KDB22 và nó gắn cái co-lec cùng hảng NT mã là KDB2422. 
> 
> Cáng tháo khỏi trục quay rất dể dàng kéo cái vòng có khấc ra phía trước vặn ngược chiều đồng hồ thế là rút ra.
> 
> $$$ Giá: 1,95 triệu


 Cái này tốc độ > 10.000v thì có ổn ko bạn?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cái này tốc độ > 10.000v thì có ổn ko bạn?


Trước có cái motor  2 ngựa 3000 vòng/phút có kéo thử thấy im re . Nhà không có cái nào tua nhanh nên không dám nói là được hay không bác ah.
Colec đó đang kẹp vừa mũi 8 ly nhe bác.

----------


## cty686

> Trước có cái motor  2 ngựa 3000 vòng/phút có kéo thử thấy im re . Nhà không có cái nào tua nhanh nên không dám nói là được hay không bác ah.
> Colec đó đang kẹp vừa mũi 8 ly nhe bác.


Bác thử hộ mình tý. Nếu ko rung bác gửi cho mình.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác thử hộ mình tý. Nếu ko rung bác gửi cho mình.


em chịu vụ này . Mình không có con motor nào hơn 3000 hết . Hay để kiểm tra xem bạc đạn loại gì chắc cũng đoán được.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A30: 
Cặp rây trượt con lăn bảng 45 Rexroth Germany R185342210 
 490 [7220] cây rây nó vuông 45mm , loại sử dụng bi đũa con trượt có cánh. Cặp rây dài 1100mm chưa qua sử dụng vì nó còn đủ cả 4 cây nhựa bảo vệ rãnh bi . Con trượt vài chổ lên màu sét là do bảo quản không tốt. Bi thì còn nguyên mới. Gắn vô trượt ngon lành bót lắm luôn (loại này khi chưa có tải đè lên có khi đẩy đi không muốn nổi, nhưng có gì nặng đè lên thì cứ đẩy là tới). Thân ray sáng đẹp long lanh nhe ae. Em nặng tầm 40 kg.
Mời ae xem hình , thấy hợp thì ủng hộ mình vài cặp nhe.😁






























$$$ Giá: 4,8 triệu/ 1 cặp (chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển nhe ae).

Hải 09787885OO (HCM).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A31: 

 Bệ trượt full sắt thép ( dạng rãnh mang cá có đệm giữa con trượt và rây trượt ) hành trình 150mm . Trượt không thấy rơ gì.
         Cấu trúc như sau:
    - Tạm gọi là rây trượt gồm 2 tấm sắt dạng chữ T phay mài láng bóng ghép lại.
 + Tấm nằm dưới là chữ T ngược ngang 180 dài 350 cao 35 phần thấp nhất là 25 , có sẵn lổ để bắt lên bàn máy tiện cho ae chế cháo .
 + Tấm trên là dạng chữ T ngang 120 dài 350 phần mỏng nhất là 20.
   - Con trượt là tấm chữ U ngang 180 dài 200 dầy 27 .

* Toàn bộ được phay và mài láng các cạnh. Có lổ ren trên cả rây và con trượt dùng để lắp cơ cấu kéo đẩy nếu cần Hàng nặng 42kg .



 
























$$$ Giá: 1,5 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A32: Trục quay vuông vức cốt ra trơn chu . Vỏ ngoài 100x100 dài 200 có 4 lổ bắt ốc xuống bàn máy.
Trục dài 310 phía sau gắn puly chạy dây cuaro kép,  đầu trục dài 30 ra dạng côn.
từ trong ra 8mm là phi 14 sau đó giảm ra đến hết trục là phi 12,5 . Có phót chắn bụi và chống tràn mở bò ra ngoài ở cả 2 đầu.
Sử dụng bac đạn TNT 7205 ở 2 đầu.
Hàng không rơ gì hết , nặng 17kg.

Ae nào mua mình tặng thêm cái puly cùng bảng cuaro về gắn vô motor mà kéo.




















*** giá: 800k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

T.A26 : đã bán cho 1 bạn mới quen trên diễn đàn ( bạn mới cũng là người quen cũ ).
-------#"#"#------


Tiếp 


*** T.A33: cặp rây bảng 20 của THK HSR20CA dài 280 hành trình tối đa 135.
Bi bọng còn sáng bóng trượt ngon lành không rơ.










$$$ giá: 500k. ( như bằng giá bán 4 con trượt)

----------


## thuhanoi

Thích cái đèn pin của cụ mà sao ĐN không thấy bán nhẩy  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tiếp:

*** T.A34:  cặp rây bảng 20 THK SSR20 dài 1120, có 4 con loại 4 rãnh bi 4 cái lổ bắt ốc , có đệm giữa nhưng viên bi nên rất êm.
Hàng không chút tì vết có thể nói là khá mới. Không rơ không sượng phót chắn bụi còn rất bót .





















$$$$ Giá: 2 triệu.

----------


## vodat147

Thấy có con Osilo ngon quá có bán không ạ . Có thì Inbox em nha ạ 
Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Thích cái đèn pin của cụ mà sao ĐN không thấy bán nhẩy


Dạ không biết ở sg có bán không. Nhưng cặp đèn này em mua từ Đài Loan trong 1 lần đi công tác cách đây 5 năm rồi ah.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A35: là tập hợp những miếng nhôm tấm sắt rã từ combo bán ế . Nên nhìn cũng được và cũng tiện dụng . Ae thấy được thì hốt nhe.

* S1:

Tấm sắt dầy 15 dài 210 ngang 160 có sẵn lổ bắt ốc cho 4 con trượt bảng 20 THK SSR20 vuông vức láng mịn .









$$ giá: 200k.



      ------''-"""""------



* S2: tấm sắt chổ mỏng nhất là 20mm dài 310 ngang 95  có hạ bậc 2mm vừa y với 2 thanh rây bảng 20 . Xem hình cho kỹ trước khi mua nhe ae.












$$ giá: 200k.


   --------""""""---------

S3: khớp nối to tháo từ máy bơm nước phủ bì khoản dài 100 phi ngoài 120. Lổ cốt 28 - 32. Có cao su đệm.










$$ giá: 200k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A36:

 Cặp ray bảng 15 THK HSR15 dài 960 loại 4 lổ bắt ốc, gồm 4 con trượt. Hàng sáng đẹp như mới luôn trượt nhẹ nhàng không rơ không chút sượng. Phót chắn bụi của con trượt còn rất bót chắc chắn em này ít dùng .
  Có luôn tấm nhôm phía trên để bắt vào 4 con trượt , tấm đó dài 140 ngang 130.
 Em nó được gắn trên tấm nhôm định hình dạng chữ U dài 1020 ngang 150 và cao 70 . Khoảng lọt lòng giữa 2 rây là 75.

Cả nhóm nặng khoảng 15 kg.



























$$$$ Giá: 1,9 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A37 :
  Bộ quay tay phát xung OKuma do Sumyak ( một thương hiệu khá nổi tiếng về encoder ) gia công.
Loại này dùng nguồn 12VDC.
Out + - S1 S2.
Vẫn dùng bình thường như mấy em Fanuc.

Tuy có vài chổ méo móp nhưng hoạt động tốt.

Mổi máy chỉ 1 cái .










[URL=http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/thanhhaitdt80/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160524_224318_zpswct7cwa6.jpg.html]






$$$ giá: 450k .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A 37:

 Bộ quay tay phát xung của OKuMa do Sumtak ( một thương hiệu khá nổi tiếng về encoder) gia công.
 Loại này dùng nguồn12VDC , 100P/R
Out + - S1 S2.( loại xung vuông dùng để điều khiển driver ).
dùng để điều khiển các trục trong máy cnc khi chạy  bằng tay.
Tuy có vài chổ móp méo nhưng em vẫn hoạt động tốt, quay nó kêu tẹt tẹt tẹt... và xung phát ào ào.










$$$ giá: 450k.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> *** T.A 37:
> 
>  Bộ quay tay phát xung của OKuMa do Sumtak ( một thương hiệu khá nổi tiếng về encoder) gia công.
>  Loại này dùng nguồn12VDC , 100P/R
> Out + - S1 S2.( loại xung vuông dùng để điều khiển driver ).
> dùng để điều khiển các trục trong máy cnc khi chạy  bằng tay.
> Tuy có vài chổ móp méo nhưng em vẫn hoạt động tốt, quay nó kêu tẹt tẹt tẹt... và xung phát ào ào.
> 
> 
> ...


Mình lấy cái này nhé

----------


## Bobber

Khi nào có combo IAI ISPDACR hành trình 800mm hay 900mm hú nhé a

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Khi nào có combo IAI ISPDACR hành trình 800mm hay 900mm hú nhé a


Có IAI hành trình 800 nè , mà hú bằng cách nào?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A38:

Có vài món điện CN để ae mình ráp tủ như khởi động từ , đồng hồ thời gian, rờ le, đồng hồ nhiệt độ....

* Cn1:
 Nhóm như hình gồm : hàng omrom tháo tủ leng keng
4 đơn rờ le có chân đế .
3 bộ rờ le dạng modul ( không biết gọi tên sau nữa) ghép sẵn 4 con rờ le nhỏ trong 1 chân đế có đèn báo. 
Hàng Japan tiếp điểm mạ bạc nên còn rất sáng. 

Tất cả đều 24VDC









$$$ giá: 300k.


------"""""--------


* Cn2: gồm 6 em khởi động từ hàng Fuji cuộn dây 24 VDC  hoạt động ngon lành . Đóng ngắt tiếp điểm chịu tải lên đến 2.2kw ( y hình nhe). Trong đó có 2 em được gắn trên bộ đế có cơ cấu khóa chéo cơ, dùng cặp này đảo chiều quay motor thì quá tốt.








*** giá: 400k

----------


## writewin

căp ray mã T.A34 ra đi chưa nhỉ, nếu chưa cho mình gạch đến trưa mai chuyển tiền nhé, thank alot

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> căp ray mã T.A34 ra đi chưa nhỉ, nếu chưa cho mình gạch đến trưa mai chuyển tiền nhé, thank alot


Gạch đá cũng thì cũng có. Sáng mai alo mình xác nhận lại tình trạng cặp ssr20 giá 2 triệu ( chưa phí ship) nhe.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ cho em hỏi mã T.A11: 

Cặp ray trượt THK có 4 con trượt dài 280 hành trình hiện tại 130 do cặp ray này được gắn sẵn trên 2 tấm sắt gia công đẹp. Tấm gắn ray 320x100x25 , tấm gắn con trượt 170×210×15 bộ này chỉ thêm cây vitme nữa chắc cũng ra được trục z cứng cáp rồi. Hàng đẹp không rơ trượt em ái

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...#ixzz49elrSSp6

và mã T.A31: 

Bệ trượt full sắt thép ( dạng rãnh mang cá có đệm giữa con trượt và rây trượt ) hành trình 150mm . Trượt không thấy rơ gì.
Cấu trúc như sau:

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...#ixzz49emZNScP

Còn không ạ ?

----------


## cnclaivung

> Có IAI hành trình 800 nè , mà hú bằng cách nào?


bộ này nhiêu bác chủ, inbox

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác chủ cho em hỏi mã T.A11: 
> 
> Cặp ray trượt THK có 4 con trượt dài 280 hành trình hiện tại 130 do cặp ray này được gắn sẵn trên 2 tấm sắt gia công đẹp. Tấm gắn ray 320x100x25 , tấm gắn con trượt 170×210×15 bộ này chỉ thêm cây vitme nữa chắc cũng ra được trục z cứng cáp rồi. Hàng đẹp không rơ trượt em ái
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...#ixzz49elrSSp6
> 
> và mã T.A31: 
> 
> Bệ trượt full sắt thép ( dạng rãnh mang cá có đệm giữa con trượt và rây trượt ) hành trình 150mm . Trượt không thấy rơ gì.
> ...


Tình hình như sau: 
* T.A11 chờ lâu không ai hốt có người đặt mua tấm sắt nên mình rã ra rồi.

* T.A31 hàng vẫn còn nguyên, nhưng cũng đang định rã làm cái đe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bộ này nhiêu bác chủ, inbox


Bác hỏi thì đây:

( ai thấy được mình bán luôn)

*** T.A39:

 Đã bán

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A40:   ( Đã bán )

 Combo Z hành trình 110.
Bề rộng 150 nên khá vững chắc, tổng dài  450 luôn motor , cao 60 tổng cao 95.

Dạng trượt rãnh 2 bên nhưng con trượt dài 180 thì an tâm về độ vững nhe. 
Tấm nhôm trên ngang 165 dài 150.

Vitme phi 20 bước 20.

Có sẵn khớp nối và mặt bích bắt luôn ac servo motor 400w tamagawa ( do mất hợp bảo vệ phía sau nên motor bể encoder) . Ướm thử thì thấy vừa step 5 pha vexta 566.

Hàng nặng tầm 10kg.





















$$$ Giá: 1,4 triệu.

----------


## thanhst

bao ship ko bạn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bao ship ko bạn


Không bao ship , chỉ bao đóng gói nhe bạn!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> *** T.A40: 
> 
>  Combo Z hành trình 110.
> Bề rộng 150 nên khá vững chắc, tổng dài  450 luôn motor , cao 60 tổng cao 95.
> 
> Dạng trượt rãnh 2 bên nhưng con trượt dài 180 thì an tâm về độ vững nhe. 
> Tấm nhôm trên ngang 165 dài 150.
> 
> Vitme phi 20 bước 20.
> ...


Bác ở Kumtum gạch . Hy vọng bay nhanh.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> *** T.A40: 
> 
>  Combo Z hành trình 110.
> Bề rộng 150 nên khá vững chắc, tổng dài  450 luôn motor , cao 60 tổng cao 95.
> 
> Dạng trượt rãnh 2 bên nhưng con trượt dài 180 thì an tâm về độ vững nhe. 
> Tấm nhôm trên ngang 165 dài 150.
> 
> Vitme phi 20 bước 20.
> ...


Hàng đã bán về Kon Tum mvd viettel 0382599832. Thanks bạn đã ủng hộ!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Khi nào có combo IAI ISPDACR hành trình 800mm hay 900mm hú nhé a


Mới hỏi mình 2 bộ IAI ht 800 với 900 mà 2 giờ sau bác đã kiếm được rồi . Bác săn ở đâu mà nhanh thật. Mà 2 bộ đó không dùng được hay sao mà bác chào bán lại rồi ( thấy bác rao bán lại 2 bộ này trong topic cần mua combo XZ của bác Hieu...)
Yêu cầu của bác cho 2 bộ combo ht 800 và 900 này như thế nào. Cho mình biết có hàng mình hú hú hú bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> *** T.A 37:
> 
>  Bộ quay tay phát xung của OKuMa do Sumtak ( một thương hiệu khá nổi tiếng về encoder) gia công.
>  Loại này dùng nguồn12VDC , 100P/R
> Out + - S1 S2.( loại xung vuông dùng để điều khiển driver ).
> dùng để điều khiển các trục trong máy cnc khi chạy  bằng tay.
> Tuy có vài chổ móp méo nhưng em vẫn hoạt động tốt, quay nó kêu tẹt tẹt tẹt... và xung phát ào ào.
> 
> 
> ...


Cục này bác cuibaptiensinh lây rồi



Mới về thêm 2 cái quay tay phát xung nữa nhưng 1 cái cũng bán theo đặt hàng. Nên chỉ còn 1 cái đăng cho ae nào cần.

Cũng là hàng của OKuMa nguồn 12 VDC  , out + - S1 S2  . Loại này cũng 100p/r quay còn kêu tè tè tè và đã kiểm tra xung phát ra ào ào theo tốc độ quay. Chỉ có cái là nó dùng cái jack 8 chân mà hiện mình không có phải dùng loại đơn nhét từng đầu để test. Ae mua về dùng nếu không có jack thì có thể hàn trực tiếp mà dùng.









$$$ giá: 450k.

----------


## phuocviet346

> Cục này bác cuibaptiensinh lây rồi
> 
> 
> 
> Mới về thêm 2 cái quay tay phát xung nữa nhưng 1 cái cũng bán theo đặt hàng. Nên chỉ còn 1 cái đăng cho ae nào cần.
> 
> Cũng là hàng của OKuMa nguồn 12 VDC  , out + - S1 S2  . Loại này cũng 100p/r quay còn kêu tè tè tè và đã kiểm tra xung phát ra ào ào theo tốc độ quay. Chỉ có cái là nó dùng cái jack 8 chân mà hiện mình không có phải dùng loại đơn nhét từng đầu để test. Ae mua về dùng nếu không có jack thì có thể hàn trực tiếp mà dùng.
> 
> 
> ...


Em gạch cái này nha. Mai em lấy hàng 09.7979.0246 Mr.Việt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em gạch cái này nha. Mai em lấy hàng 09.7979.0246 Mr.Việt


Mình ở q5 nhe bác

----------


## Bobber

> Có IAI hành trình 800 nè , mà hú bằng cách nào?


Phải đúng model này combo *IAI ISPDACR* để làm 2 cây Y anh .

----------


## phuocviet346

> Mình ở q5 nhe bác


Bác cho em cái địa chỉ nha, mai em có đi bên Tạ Uyên. Em ở Thành Thái, Q10

----------


## Bobber

> Mới hỏi mình 2 bộ IAI ht 800 với 900 mà 2 giờ sau bác đã kiếm được rồi . Bác săn ở đâu mà nhanh thật. Mà 2 bộ đó không dùng được hay sao mà bác chào bán lại rồi ( thấy bác rao bán lại 2 bộ này trong topic cần mua combo XZ của bác Hieu...)
> Yêu cầu của bác cho 2 bộ combo ht 800 và 900 này như thế nào. Cho mình biết có hàng mình hú hú hú bác.


Không phải anh, e đang có mỗi model 1 cây , đang định mua thêm 1 cây giống 1 trong 2 model trên để làm 2 combo cho trục Y, nếu mua không dc thêm 1 cây y chang em sẽ bán 1 cây rồi mua 1 cặp combo sinh đôi 700mm cùng *series ISPDACR*

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 tấm sắt láng cần ra đi. 
- tấm này trắng nhe 300x200x10  phay phẳng 

- tấm này màu như nhôm được a nót vậy 285x250x12.









$$$ giá: 450k/2 tấm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhôm tấm tháo máy láng và cứng cáp.

Tấm nhôm dầy 15mm dài 1145 ngang 180 .

(Đã bán)








$$$ giá 600k.


--------

Tấm dầy 15mm dài 940 ngang 150. (Đã bán)






$$$ giá: 450k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*T.A41: 
Tình hình là có cái máy ép hay sao đó, khoảng 300x250x500.

Máy của nhật sử dụng nguồn 220v . Định rả ra bán combo vitme và trượt tròn nhưng thấy máy còn chạy em và khá mới nên quyết để bán nguyên con. Chức năng auto/manual cho chạy lên chạy xuống. Có chỉnh giới hạn trên và dưới. 
Chế khoan tự động hay làm cái khung C mini thì có sẵn trục z rồi.
Mà ae xem có dùng làm cho việc gì được thì hốt nhe. 
hình bên ngoài e nó
Phía dưới là bàn chỉnh xy bằng tay có tích hợp cái eto nhỏ.













Mở ra bên trong thì đẹp như mới









Vitme trượt tròn còn như mới









được kéo bằng em Brushless dc motor vexta có luôn driver.







$$$ Giá: 1,5 triệu. ( gần 20kg)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> *** T.A30: 
> Cặp rây trượt con lăn bảng 45 Rexroth Germany R185342210 
>  490 [7220] cây rây nó vuông 45mm , loại sử dụng bi đũa con trượt có cánh. Cặp rây dài 1100mm chưa qua sử dụng vì nó còn đủ cả 4 cây nhựa bảo vệ rãnh bi . Con trượt vài chổ lên màu sét là do bảo quản không tốt. Bi thì còn nguyên mới. Gắn vô trượt ngon lành bót lắm luôn (loại này khi chưa có tải đè lên có khi đẩy đi không muốn nổi, nhưng có gì nặng đè lên thì cứ đẩy là tới). Thân ray sáng đẹp long lanh nhe ae. Em nặng tầm 40 kg.
> Mời ae xem hình , thấy hợp thì ủng hộ mình vài cặp nhe.😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




3 cặp rây to đùng đã có gạch

----------


## haopvpw

Cho mình gạch hai tấm nhôm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> T.A25 đã bán.
> --------"""""""-----'
> 
> *** T.A27: combo hành trình 310 và có thể mở rộng lên 350 nếu bỏ 2 cục giảm chấn ở 2 đầu. 
> Cấu trúc bên trong em nó như sau:
>  Toàn thân là thép trắng có tấm che bụi, tổng dài 680 ngang 80 cao 60 .
>  Dạng trượt rãnh 2 bên nhưng loại này con trượt dài đến 110 nên rất cứng vững, bi còn bóng láng nhe.
>  Vitme bi phi 16 bước 20 còn sáng trắng ( mình để nguyên mở không lau để chụp luôn).
> 
> ...


Tình hình đã bán 2 bộ . Vẫn còn 1 bộ đẹp đã kiểm tra chạy thử motor step ( nó là step 2 pha 267 của Vexta có gắn thêm encoder )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> căp ray mã T.A34 ra đi chưa nhỉ, nếu chưa cho mình gạch đến trưa mai chuyển tiền nhé, thank alot


Cặp rây vẫn còn . Cho hỏi bác có dùng không?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A42: 
Có vài bộ combo IAI hành trình 50mm    ( mở rộng thêm nếu bỏ giảm chấn ).
Hàng full nhôm dài 270 ngang khoảng 50, rãnh trượt 2 bên , vitme bi bước 12 . Có sẵn motor step 2 pha (tương đương với mấy em motor Vexta 245 ) đặc biệt có gắn thêm encoder nữa nhe, có sẵn khớp nối nhưng khớp nối hơi đặc biệt tí ( sẽ mô tả bằng hình nhe).

Với bộ này thì chỉ cần kiếm thêm cái driver step 2 pha là ae mình có 1 trục Z mini hoàn thiện rồi khỏi phải chế cháo mặt bích hay tìm khớp nối chi cả ( motor step 2 pha ra 6 dây thì không hề kén driver, cứ 2 pha là chạy ).

Hình ảnh thật đây:






















$$$ giá: 650k.

----------


## mpvmanh

> T.A22 cũng có gạch.
> 
> ---'"""-----
> 
> Tiếp theo:
> 
> *** T.A23: 
>    Em motor 3 pha 220v hàng Fuji 1,5Kw . Hình thức mặt mâm nhe.
> Hàng còn ngon vỏ gang cứng cáp bạc đạn không rơ chạy êm re.
> ...



Em đặt gạch con motor mặt bích nhé!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> *** T.A15: 
>  Có 4 con encoder tuyệt đối 1024p/r của SUMTAK , type LBJ-022-1024  hàng đẹp long lanh luôn .
> Nguồn cấp 5V, out A B Z 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tất cả vẫn còn nhe ae. 

Thêm 1 em encoder hiệu ONO SOKKI to lắm phi cở 130 có chân nhìn như motor vậy. Cốt ra 14 . mã PP-112D-TQ  , nguồn 12V, out 600p/r. Quay êm re còn sáng láng.














$$$ giá: 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> *** T.A38:
> 
> Có vài món điện CN để ae mình ráp tủ như khởi động từ , đồng hồ thời gian, rờ le, đồng hồ nhiệt độ....
> 
> * Cn1:
>  Nhóm như hình gồm : hàng omrom tháo tủ leng keng
> 4 đơn rờ le có chân đế .
> 3 bộ rờ le dạng modul ( không biết gọi tên sau nữa) ghép sẵn 4 con rờ le nhỏ trong 1 chân đế có đèn báo. 
> Hàng Japan tiếp điểm mạ bạc nên còn rất sáng. 
> ...


Hàng vẫn còn nhe ae.

Chủ nhật thêm vài món cho ae lên tủ điện:

----""""-------

Termino rời ghép lại được gắn trên rây nhôm
trên 40 dãy và dưới 40 dãy tổng được 80.
hàng tháo tủ Nhật đẹp và còn dùng tốt. 









$ giá: 250k.
( khi bán sẽ tháo bỏ đầu cos nhe ae)



------"""""-------


2 cục lọc dây nguồn to (  đang dùng cho biến tần 7.5kw ) của Mitsubishi.

      ( Đã bán)  












$ giá: 300k/2 cục

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 8 bộ nguồn Omron :  input 110v 
Ra 5V     5A  : 2 bộ.
Ra 12V    2,1A : 2 bộ.
Ra 15V     1.7A  : 4 bộ

Ae mình ráp tủ có mấy em driver Vexta 110v thì sẵn cái biến áp thì đưa em nó vô dùng nếu cần nguồn DC.
Hay ae có nghề điện tử thì nghe nói chỉ 1 thao tác nhỏ em nó chạy luôn 220v.

$ giá mềm : 250k/8

----------


## cnclaivung

gạch Termino nhé bác
nguồn
Ra 12V 2,1A : 2 bộ
thank bác chủ, cho xin stk

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> gạch Termino nhé bác
> nguồn
> Ra 12V 2,1A : 2 bộ
> thank bác chủ, cho xin stk


Ok về termino, nhưng nguồn mình bán hết 8 cục giá là  250k ( chưa phí ship ) nhe bác.

----------


## cnclaivung

căn nhĩ, mai hỏi thằng đệ có sài không chia bớt chứ mua về làm gì trời

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> căn nhĩ, mai hỏi thằng đệ có sài không chia bớt chứ mua về làm gì trời


Vậy mình xin phépkhông nhận gạch của bác nhe. Bác vui lòng alo trước khi chuyển tiền.! Thanks

----------


## Ledngochan

> *** T.A38:
> 
> Có vài món điện CN để ae mình ráp tủ như khởi động từ , đồng hồ thời gian, rờ le, đồng hồ nhiệt độ....
> 
> * Cn1:
>  Nhóm như hình gồm : hàng omrom tháo tủ leng keng
> 4 đơn rờ le có chân đế .
> 3 bộ rờ le dạng modul ( không biết gọi tên sau nữa) ghép sẵn 4 con rờ le nhỏ trong 1 chân đế có đèn báo. 
> Hàng Japan tiếp điểm mạ bạc nên còn rất sáng. 
> ...


Mớ này còn không bác?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

T.A43: Ac servo motor Yaskawa 750w 
SGMAH-08AAA41 còn nguyên vẹn dây jack luôn. Dính sẵn là hộp số 1/10 còn ngon lành cốt ra 18.

Quay thử không có cảm giác rơ gì hết.
Loại này thấy cái jack cắm của encoder chắc dòng cũng mới dể dùng.
ae nào cần thì hốt nhe.




















$$$ Giá: 1,4 triệu.

----------


## cnclaivung

> Vậy mình xin phépkhông nhận gạch của bác nhe. Bác vui lòng alo trước khi chuyển tiền.! Thanks


bác có vẽ nóng nãy, xin lỗi bác nhé, vì nhu cầu không nhiều nên hay lăn tăn , mua về dư thì lại phí nên nói thế,,,,bác vui lòng bỏ qua...vậy termino bác có bán không

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bác có vẽ nóng nãy, xin lỗi bác nhé, vì nhu cầu không nhiều nên hay lăn tăn , mua về dư thì lại phí nên nói thế,,,,bác vui lòng bỏ qua...vậy termino bác có bán không


Không có ý gì hết vì bác với mình đã có giao dịch nên bác có số tk mình. Chỉ là muốn bác alo trước khi chuyển khoảng thôi.
termino mình có nhiều lắm.
Nếu bác lấy thì 300k mình bao ship phương trang về bác bộ y hình (có thêm mấy tép cho động lực nữa)

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> T.A43: Ac servo motor Yaskawa 750w 
> SGMAH-08AAA41 còn nguyên vẹn dây jack luôn. Dính sẵn là hộp số 1/10 còn ngon lành cốt ra 18.
> 
> Quay thử không có cảm giác rơ gì hết.
> Loại này thấy cái jack cắm của encoder chắc dòng cũng mới dể dùng.
> ae nào cần thì hốt nhe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*  Nghe giang hồ đồn em này dùng được với driver sgdm, sgdp, sgdj hình như lấn sân qua cả sigma iii  sgds .
Mà sao ít bác alo bảo mình em này kén driver ta ??!.

** có cục gạch nhỏ bằng hột đậu đỏ. Mong bay sớm còn bán em to to đẹp đẹp nữa.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

** T.A44: combo XY hành trình 30x25 ray con lăn vitme phi 8 bước 0,8 .
Full thép được phay phẳng sáng láng,có 2 núm vặn ở 2 đầu vitme có luôn ốc chí cố định nữa nhe.
Kích thước phủ bì em là 160x145x90.

Nặng 6.5kg





















$$$ giá: 650K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

**T.A45: hộp số bánh răng có khớp nối từ (24vDc) . Có mặt bích và lổ ren để bắt vào máy nhe. Chổ to tròn phi 100 cốt ra 20 dài 180 . Sử dụng Dc motor 24V qua cái hộp số 20R/m.














$$$ giá: 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> T.A43: Ac servo motor Yaskawa 750w 
> SGMAH-08AAA41 còn nguyên vẹn dây jack luôn. Dính sẵn là hộp số 1/10 còn ngon lành cốt ra 18.
> 
> Quay thử không có cảm giác rơ gì hết.
> Loại này thấy cái jack cắm của encoder chắc dòng cũng mới dể dùng.
> ae nào cần thì hốt nhe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hàng đã bán.


-----"""------


Tiếp là 1 em ac servo motor panasonic 400w MSMA042A1E . Dây cắt hơi ngắn trục quay nhẹ nhàng. Vỏ encoder bị bẻ cấn móp 1 chút nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì bên trong. 

Giá rẻ: 200k.














----""""----- 
 Ac servo motor Kam con này chắc hàng của Đức , 120w 3000R/m. Type: BL-SM 120-S01 ,
hàng con nguyên vẹn. Loại này encoder loại Resolver. Dành cho ae thích nghiên cứu Resolver 

Giá: 200K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** T.A44: 

 Combo THK KR46 dài 750 cao 60 ngang 85 . Hành trình 480.
loại này 2 con trượt nhe ae nên cứng vững chút nữa. Vitme phi 15 bước 10 , sẵn luôn mặt bích cho step size 57 ( vexta pk25 ...)
Hàng trượt nhẹ không rơ không sượng.



























$$$ Giá: 1,7 triệu.

----------


## maxx.side

Gạch bộ T.A44 này nhé bác, tối chuyen tiền

----------


## GORLAK

Đệt... nhanh vl luôn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maxx.side

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gạch bộ T.A44 này nhé bác, tối chuyen tiền


Nhớ đó nhe. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

***TA45: 

3 em servo motor  yaskawa 750w 
model: SGMAH-08AAA41 , có gắn sẵn hộp số 1/10 cốt ra 18 . Quay êm ái nhẹ nhàng. Không có cảm giác rơ.




















$$$ Giá: 1,4 triệu/1 em

----------


## thanhhaitdt

***TA46:
    Cặp rây bảng 20 hàng của FKS  loại có cánh mã là LLTHC 20A dài 1180mm hàng tháo máy con trượt lung linh luôn nhưng chỉ có 2 đầu của dẫn hướng không được bôi mở nên lên chút sét nhưng rãnh bi nguyên vẹn . Trượt êm, phót gạt bụi còn rất bót nhe. Không chút rơ bi sánh bóng 4 rãnh bi nên tải chắc là nặng lắm. Hình em nó đây ah























$$$ Giá: 2,1 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

THK bảng 25 SR25W đẹp không tì vết trượt êm không rơ không sượng . Hàng tháo máy cắt dây được bảo quản tốt .
* TA47: dài 680mm .

* TA48: dài 970mm.









$$$$ Giá:

  TA47: dài 680         1,7 triệu.
  TA48: dài 970         2,3 triệu.

----------


## hoahong102

xong cai TA 47, 48 rồi!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*TA49:
 Bệ trượt dùng ray THK SR20 ( có thêm vitme nữa ra ra combo).
Bệ gồm khung gắn rây  full sắt thép kích thước dài 520 ngang 210 cao 120.
tấm trên hình dáng như hình kích thước ngang 350 dài 270 thép dầy 12 có thanh tăng cứng. Trượt nhẹ nhàng  không sượng không rơ. Hành trình hiện tại 310mm.
hàng nặng tầm 35kg.























[URL=http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/thanhhaitdt80/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160605_152452_zpshrcjvbwr.jpg.html]




$$$ Giá: 2,6 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** TA49:
 Bệ trượt full sắt được phay phẳng láng.
Sử dụng rây trượt bảng 20 THK RS20 dài 520.
Bệ bắt rây dài 520 ngang 210 cao 120,
tấm bắt con trượt ngang 350 dài 270 sắt dầy 12 có gân tăng cứng.
Hành trình hiện tại 310mm
Bệ trượt không rơ không sượng, hàng nặng khoảng 35 kg.
































$$$ Giá: 2,6 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Loại này mình còn 5 bộ nên tiếp tục bán nhe.

Có thêm 1 bộ Combo IAI cấu tạo như mấy bộ này nhưng hành trình được 150mm. Tuy visme bước 12 nhưng nếu sử dụng driver có vi bước thì không vấn đề về độ phân giải.
Không cần chế cháo gì nhiều có sẵn step 2 pha chạy được vi bước .
Mình có làm cái clip test thử với driver thần thánh IM483 gì đó ( do vừa quay tay vừa quay clip nên hơi rung máy tí )

Giá đúng 1 triệu nhe ae.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* TA50: 
Combo NSK , hành trình đúng 100 có thể mở rộng lên 120 dể dàng.
vitme phi 12 bước 20 sáng bóng .
Sử dụng cặp rây NSK bảng 20 LS20 long lanh . Loại này 4 rãnh bi nhưng bộ này zin có 3 con trượt  y như hình.
Kích thước dài 400 ngang 150 cao 90, tấm trượt trên dài 150.
Sẵn khớp nối mềm có lổ 14, sẵn luôn mặt bích size servo 200w hay step 5 pha 566 hay 569 gì đó.
 Xem hình nhe ae.


































$$$ Giá: 1,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> THK bảng 25 SR25W đẹp không tì vết trượt êm không rơ không sượng . Hàng tháo máy cắt dây được bảo quản tốt .
> * TA47: dài 680mm .
> 
> * TA48: dài 970mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TA47 rây 25 dài 680 đã bán.

TA48: rây THK 25 dài 970 vở gạch tiếp tục bán .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ***TA45: 
> 
> 3 em servo motor  yaskawa 750w 
> model: SGMAH-08AAA41 , có gắn sẵn hộp số 1/10 cốt ra 18 . Quay êm ái nhẹ nhàng. Không có cảm giác rơ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hàng còn 2 bộ , tiếp tục bán với 
giá: 1,4 triệu/1 bộ.

----"""---'-----

Cần bán ac servo motor Yaskawa 200W, hàng đẹp như mới , dây còn nguyên.

Giá : 350k







Chưa phí vận chuyển nhe ae

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần bán Ac servo motor Yaskawa 200w
SGMP-02U3SA11.
Có sẵn hộp số hành tinh 1/33 cốt ra 16 và dạng mặt bích như hình .
Phần hộp số dài 107 .

























$$ giá: 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

**TA51:
Combo NSK , kích thước dài 570 ngang 115 cao 90 hành trình 290mm.

Nội thất bên trong sáng đẹp như mới :
  Sử dụng 1 rây NSK nhưng bảng rây đến 42 và gắn đến 3 con trượt nên khá cứng vững.
 Vitme phi 15 bước 10 gối đở 2 đầu khá chắc chắn.(cốt vitme ra phi 10 nhe ae)
 Tấm trượt trên dài đến 150 .
 Sẵn luôn mặt bích motor .

Hàng trượt nhẹ nhàng mở bò còn mới nguyên zin có sẵn cảm biến giới hạn hành trình 2 đầu và đưa dây dài ra ngoài luôn .































$$$ Giá: 1,6 triệu /1 bộ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** TA52:
Combo NSK full nhôm cứng ngắc luôn hành trình 145mm có sẵn cảm biến giới hạn 2 đầu và đưa dây dài ra ngoài luôn nhe. Dài 360 ngang 65 cao 70, tấm trượt trên dài đúng 100.

Loại này trượt rãnh bi 2 bên như mấy bộ combo KR của THK nhưng được cái con trượt dài hơn 100m nên khá vững chắc.
Vitme bi phi 10 bước 10 còn mới nguyên mở bò còn sáng màu nhìn như chưa dùng vậy.
Loại này cuối vitme gắn cái bánh nhông răng rồi kéo bằng đai bảng S3M  có luôn cái nhông gắn cho motor và đai đi kèm nhe ( zin của combo luôn).
Có sẵn pát sắt làm mặt bích bắt motor chuyên cho loại dây đai( lổ ốc dạng hột soài cho dể căng dây đai).



























$$$ Giá: 1 triệu / 1 bộ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Còn lại 1 bộ Brushless DC motor 120w new trong hộp của Vexta cũng đã ra đi. Thanks đc ở Dalat nhe.







Sẵn test trước khi giao hàng làm cái clip luôn. Lên 3000rpm nó không rung gì hết chỉ nghe gió rít thôi.



Ps: ngoài bãi vẫn còn vài bộ y vậy.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có vài cái khớp nối to và bự cần bán . Toàn loại chịu tốc độ 10.000r/m không nhe.






*** KN1: 4 bé khớp nối 20-25 , phi ngoài 68 dài khoảng 75. Hàng còn tốt . 






*** KN2: có 1 em khớp nối 19-19, phi ngoài 89 dài 126 full sắt thép.
Nặng khoảng 3kg








$$$$ giá:
                 KN1:       300k/1
                 KN2:       350k/ 1

----------


## Nam CNC

cái khớp này lên 10000rpm nó có rung không ?

----------


## hung1706

Nó chưa kịp rung đâu a Nam  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cái khớp này lên 10000rpm nó có rung không ?


Xem trên web của hảng nó nói vậy bác Nam ah.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nó chưa kịp rung đâu a Nam


Phán như thánh nhỉ.
Dạo này nhiều thánh phán quá  ta!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

***TA53: 
Hộp phát xung quay tay đầy đủ hộp sắt switch chuyển trục và nhân xung , dây dài lòng thòng có luôn jack cấm.

Hàng Mitsui chứ không phải mitsu nhe.
Nguyên hộp hoạt động sao thì không rỏ nhưng cái MPG thì đã test ngon lành.
Điện áp nguồn dể dùng 5 đến 12 VDC,
Out  + -  S1 và S2 .


















Cái nút chọn XYZ bị mẻ 1 chút nhưng vẫn chuyển cạch cạch bình thường.



$$ Giá: 800K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*TA54 :
Có 2 con motor của Vexta như hình 
ASM98ACE-T3.6
ASM66MCE-T10

Dây dài có jack , hàng nhìn còn láng sáng .




[/URL]
















$$ Giá: 1 triệu/ 2 em trong hình.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ***TA53: 
> Hộp phát xung quay tay đầy đủ hộp sắt switch chuyển trục và nhân xung , dây dài lòng thòng có luôn jack cấm.
> 
> Hàng Mitsui chứ không phải mitsu nhe.
> Nguyên hộp hoạt động sao thì không rỏ nhưng cái MPG thì đã test ngon lành.
> Điện áp nguồn dể dùng 5 đến 12 VDC,
> Out  + -  S1 và S2 .
> 
> 
> ...



        Đã bán



-----""""-''''---
Mới có vài cục quay tay tháo máy  :

QT1:

Hàng của Ô- cu-ma nhưng do Sumtak gia công loại này dùng nguồn 12VDC . 
Out 100p/r  + - S1 và S2.
hàng hoạt động tốt có nứt xíu vỏ nhưng không có ảnh hưởng gì đến hoạt động của em nó.












$ giá: 500k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có vài cái khớp nối mềm mềm cần bán .
Bán hết nhe ae:

1 cái 8-16.
1 cái 12-12.
1 cái 12-14.
2 cái 6-6.









$$ giá: 450k cho nhóm trên hình.

----------


## Nam CNC

Có bán riêng cái " Cặc Đăng " không ? cái " Cặc... của bác dài bao nhiêu ?  em không nói bậy nha , nói theo chủ thớt thôi đó nha admin hehehe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có bán riêng cái " Cặc Đăng " không ? cái " Cặc... của bác dài bao nhiêu ?  em không nói bậy nha , nói theo chủ thớt thôi đó nha admin hehehe


Chút về nhà móc ra đo thử đang ngoài đường không tiện lắm. Mà bán hết chứ không bán lẻ nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Omron C200HS cpu01.
Hàng đẹp long lanh đầy đủ jack cấm nhe  cho mấy cái module vào ra . Ae lấy mình gắn đủ.








bao lên nguồn vì mình không biết test em nó.



$ giá: 600k.

----------


## Ledngochan

Bác để mình con này, thứ 2 mình chuyển khoản nhé.




> PLC Omron C200HS cpu01.
> Hàng đẹp long lanh đầy đủ jack cấm nhe  cho mấy cái module vào ra . Ae lấy mình gắn đủ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có vài bộ cặp jack cắm 25 chân hàng của Omron còn đẹp long lanh. Chân cắm mạ vàng nên ae nào cần độ tiếp xúc tốt thì hốt nhe.








$ giá: 350k cho 7 cặp trên hình.


------"""""--------   .


Cục đế có 16 con role của omrom jack cấm đầy đủ dây dài đủ để hàn nối thêm dể dàng.








Giá: 250k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác để mình con này, thứ 2 mình chuyển khoản nhé.


Có bác ở HN gạch qua điện thoại rồi bác ơi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor ac 220v, 3 pha của mitsubishi 200w 
có hộp số 1/30 cốt ra 16 hàng còn sáng , dạng chân đế.

Giá : 700k









-----""""-----'


Motor ac 220v, 3 pha , 100w mitsubishi
Hộp số 1/5  , cốt ra 16. 
Hàng còn đẹp, dạng mặt bích.

Giá: 600k.









thanks ae đã xem

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> PLC Omron C200HS cpu01.
> Hàng đẹp long lanh đầy đủ jack cấm nhe  cho mấy cái module vào ra . Ae lấy mình gắn đủ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác gì gạch mà kèm điều kiện  xem bộ đồ lòng nữa . Đây bác xem rồi chắc lấy hay không trả lời giúp nhe bác.




Hàng lên nguồn




-----"""""""""------



Lúc chiều có chở về 1 bộ plc y vậy .
Bao lên nguồn. Bác nào mua thì mình tìm jack cắm vô đầy mấy cái module vào ra luôn. -->Jack cắm 
đầy đủ luôn.










Giá: vẫn là 600k.
( ưu tiên bác Ledngochan ).
Bác Ledngochan đã báo không lấy.
Nên ae nào mua mình bán nhe

( hàng to không bao ship)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 bộ plc Omron xem như đã xong. Dự là về HN và Cao Bằng.
------"""""-------




Cần bán bộ rây chữ thập bảng 15 THK . ( Đã bán)
X dài 370 Y dài 300.

Hàng còn bót không chút sượng.











Giá: 1,1 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> *T.A41: 
> Tình hình là có cái máy ép hay sao đó, khoảng 300x250x500.
> 
> Máy của nhật sử dụng nguồn 220v . Định rả ra bán combo vitme và trượt tròn nhưng thấy máy còn chạy em và khá mới nên quyết để bán nguyên con. Chức năng auto/manual cho chạy lên chạy xuống. Có chỉnh giới hạn trên và dưới. 
> Chế khoan tự động hay làm cái khung C mini thì có sẵn trục z rồi.
> Mà ae xem có dùng làm cho việc gì được thì hốt nhe. 
> hình bên ngoài e nó
> Phía dưới là bàn chỉnh xy bằng tay có tích hợp cái eto nhỏ.
> 
> ...


Làm cái clip thư tải theo yêu cầu của bác Dũng h d.
nhà không có cục gì gọn gọn mà 20 chỉ có lục 18kg này. 
Bác xem có ok không nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

** TA55: ke sắt hàng tháo máy .
Sắt phay phẳng những chổ ghép nối đều có chốt định vị ngon lành. Thân chính làm từ hộp 50x100 sắt dầy.
Tấm dưới cùng 225×160×16, tấm trên cùng 170x100x16. Tổng cao 455, mời ae xem hình.















$$$ giá: 550k. (Khoảng 15kg)

----------


## Ledngochan

Mình chuyển tiển lấy PLC, domino rồi bác nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình chuyển tiển lấy PLC, domino rồi bác nhé.


Có tiền mình ship viettel rồi nhắn mã vận đơn cho bác. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*TA56:

Cần bán cặp rây SKF loại có cánh 4 rãnh bi còn sáng bóng, cao su gạt bụi còn mới nguyên và khá bót em nó dài 1180.

      Cặp gồm 8 con trượt, hàng tháo máy cắt chỉ không phải cắt dây nhe ae. 

       Loại này chắc chịu tải nặng vì thấy con trượt có đôi cánh to ( to hơn loại không có cánh luôn). 

    Nặng hơn 9kg, cặp này đem cắt đôi cũng ra được 2 cặp gần 600 ah.











$$$ Giá: 2,7 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*TA57:
Bộ xy lanh vừa xoay 180° vừa đẩy dài ra hành trình 75 của SMC mã MRQFS32-75CB. Hàng còn hoạt động ngon lành.
Có sẵn 4 con cảm biến dây dài miên mang luôn.















Ai mua tặng luôn cái xy lanh nhỏ xíu cũng có 2 cảm biến dây dài thòng lòng luôn.






$$ giá: 450K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*TA58:
  Xy lanh hành trình trượt 250 nhìn dáng như combo vậy ( ben trượt) hàng của SMC mã MY1B250-Z73.
Tổng dài 470 ngang 50 cao 40 con trượt dài 100.
kích khí thì con trượt chạy dọc theo chiều dài của thanh nhôm định hình đó .

















$$: giá: 400k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*TA59:
Xylanh trượt hành trình thực tế 480 do có 2 em giảm chấn ở 2 đầu khá chắc chắn.
Hàng SMC mã MY1C32-500H, dài 780 ngang 90 cao 80 nặng 10kg hàng khá cứng cáp hoạt đông tốt. Kích khí vô là chạy qua lại phà phà.















$$$ giá: 950K.


Ps:tối nay mình công tác tỉnh nên những giao dịch đã chuyển tiền mình sẽ gửi hết vào trưa nay.
Còn sau khi tối nay nếu có giao dịch chuyển tiền thì đến thứ 6 tuần này mới gửi hàng nhe ae.
thanks ae đã xem .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*TA60: 
Bộ hiển thì và cái đồng hồ so điện tử của Mitutoyo ( tạm dịch vậy nhe).
Là cái Linear Gage LGF-110L và hộp Linear Gage Counter EG-101P .
 Loại này độ phân giải đến 0.001 , tầm đo đến 11,5mm.
 Có ngỏ ra kết nối với thiết bị khác .
Chức năng hiển thị giá trị max giá trị min trong tất cả các lần đo.
 Báo hiệu giá đo đang ở mức nào trong giới trên và dưới ( đặt được 2 giá trị này).
Nhiều chức năng khác nữa trong tài liệu














Lúc làm cái clip test là chưa biết chỉnh độ phân giải xuống 1 micromet.
(Xem tài liệu xong chỉnh lại rồi nhe)




Đã chỉnh lại độ phân giải 0.001 nhe ae




$$ Giá: 2,4 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp ray bảng 30 THK SR30 loại này chỉ có 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng cũng có cánh và là loại 4 rãnh bi. Dài 840mm hàng trượt êm không sượng.

















$$$$ Giá: 1,8 triệu ( khoảng 9kg).


----------"""""""---------



      Cặp rây bảng 35 THK SR35B loại này chỉ 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng cũng có cánh và 4 rãnh bi luôn. Dài 1m trượt êm không rơ.












$$$$ Giá: 3 triệu ( khoảng 15kg)
 (Chưa phí ship )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> T.A25 đã bán.
> --------"""""""-----'
> 
> *** T.A27: combo hành trình 310 và có thể mở rộng lên 350 nếu bỏ 2 cục giảm chấn ở 2 đầu. 
> Cấu trúc bên trong em nó như sau:
>  Toàn thân là thép trắng có tấm che bụi, tổng dài 680 ngang 80 cao 60 .
>  Dạng trượt rãnh 2 bên nhưng loại này con trượt dài đến 110 nên rất cứng vững, bi còn bóng láng nhe.
>  Vitme bi phi 16 bước 20 còn sáng trắng ( mình để nguyên mở không lau để chụp luôn).
> 
> ...


Vừa về thêm 2 bộ y hình. Đã test step 2 pha của combo, hàng chạy ngon lành .



$ Giá vẫn là 1,6 triệu nhe ae.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

có cặp ray 30 nào 4 rãnh bi còn ngon thiệt ngon nt em biết nha anh.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

***TA61:
Có 2 vitme bi phi 15 bước 20 hành trình khoảng 800 tổng dài 970. Áo gối đầy đủ . 2 cây này có vài chổ lên màu sét máy nằm ngoài trời, nhưng vẫn êm khi lướt qua chổ này.







[









$ giá: 850k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*TA62:
 Combo full sắt thép hành trình 100mm.
Dài 350 ngang 135 cao 150 đầy đủ lổ để bắt ốc lên bàn lên bệ nhe ae.
Sử dụng ray 15 THK SR15  có 4 con trượt loại 4 rãnh bi, có sét nhưng trượt ngon dùng được.
Tuy em dùng vitme thường nhưng là hàng của THK phi 15 bước 3 nên không chút rơ dọc trục.
Hàng nặng 25 kg 






















$ giá: 950k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Liên hệ Hải 09787885OO
Khu vực Q5 HCM.
giá bán chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển nhe ae.

Đầu tiên là bộ combo Japan hiệu ShiBauRa hành trình 800mm có thể lên 830.
tổng dài 1100 bảng ngang 135 cao 70 luôn tấm trượt thì cao 90, tấm trượt ngang 150 dài 130.
  Sử dụng cặp rây bảng 15 THK SR15 dài 980 loại gồm 4 con trượt loại 4 rãnh bi còn khá mới.
  Vitme KURUDA KRGK phi 15 bước 10 hàng còn đẹp như là mới nên ae yên tâm về chất lượng không một chút rơ luôn.
  Combo có sẵn bộ nhông đai mặt bích và zin motor theo combo Dc Servo cũng hiệu Shibaura luôn nhe ae. ( motor size 60).
Nên không lo việc tìm driver không có thì thay step motor vô chạy cho dể.

Hàng trượt em ái không rơ không sượng , đã vệ sinh và bơm mở ngon lành.









































$$$ Giá: 3,6 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có miếng sắt màu trắng không phải sơn nhe phây bằng phẳng dầy 12mm dài 1100mm  ngang 200mm

Ai trả 700k bán luôn ( chưa phí vận chuyển, nặng hơn 20kg )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ac Servo motor Yaskawa 400w
Model SGML-04AF14.

Trục quay nhẹ nhàn êm ái.











$ giá: 300K

----------


## baole

Bác cho stk để mua motor yăkawa nhé, số đuôi đt e 754

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác cho stk để mua motor yăkawa nhé, số đuôi đt e 754


Dạ. Bác mua thì cám ơn bác nhiều. Chứ bác quay quá em mệt.
sồ tk nhắn bác 2 lần mà bác vẫn cứ xin mà giờ xin vào số chỉ có 3 con số 745 thì chịu chết. Nt nội dung gì bác cũng đọc được chỉ mỏi stk là bác la không đọc được. Nếu muốn mua alo đi tui đọc rồi ghi .
chứ nhắn hoài mệt lắm.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*TA63: 
Trục chính cho máy tiện ( vẫn còn dư ra vài thứ ).
Trọn bộ dài 400 ngang 350 cao 380 nặng tầm 65 kg.
Hàng to nặng mục đích là giới thiệu ae xem hình. Nhưng ai mua thì càng đẹp.
Rả ra dầu mới nguyên và ráp lại hoàn chỉnh như lúc đầu.

Đầu tiên là tấm đở bên dưới dạng bắt rãnh mang cá ( có thể thay thế nếu cần) cụm này gắn lên trên nó và có thể quay qua góc nhỏ thôi và cố định cứng lại.










 Sử dụng motor Ac servo 800w 2000r/m của Fuji chắc chạy bằng biến tần khác được . Hay có em nào hợp dáng thì thay vô cũng dể vì em nó gắn puly chạy dây đai cao tốc ( motor size 130).




(Cái hóc đó là chổ gắn tấm panel có 1 cái nút nhấn On)




Chỉ nhiêu đây là có thể gắn được mâm cặp nhe ae phi trong khoản 90 phi ngoài tầm 150 có lổ bắt ốc.











nguyên bộ bạc thao bên trong dùng để nhét cây cốt to dài 400 dạng côn trong và côn ngoài luôn (cốt đó đứng yên).

Cây cốt đó chỉnh thò ra thụt vô 1 ít được nhờ cơ cấu chỉnh phía sau vậy nè 















Hình cây cốt (nó đứng im không quay nhe )và vị trí em nó đây:














Phần chính mà có thể dùng gắn mâm cặp đây









$$$ Giá: 3,8 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Step motor 2 pha Sanyo Denki size 86 dài 90 dòng 4A ra 6 đầu dây .
nhà không có driver lớn test em nó chỉ có dùng cái ắc qui kích thứ tự dây em nhích tành tành tành.








$ giá: 400k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần bán vài em Servo Motor như sau


*Yaskawa 200W, hàng đẹp như mới , dây còn nguyên.

Giá : 300k     ( Đã bán)










---------""""---------'


* Tamagawa TS 4073N27E31
3000rpm. Hàng đẹp như mới dây nhợ còn nguyên.

Giá: 300K.     (Đã bán)













-----"""""----


* Tamagawa type TS3275N563E29 , 3000rpm , hàng đẹp như mới dây nhợ còn nguyên.

Giá: 250K.      (Đã bán)















------""""--------


Có 1 số jack cấm mua cho driver step mà mua nhiều quá nên bán lại cho ae cần. 
Có 1 bịch 9,5kg màu xanh và xám.


Lấy hết 1,5 triệu.

Mua lẻ thì sms nhe.



Thêm 1 ít hình ảnh cho ae dể hình dung.

----------


## daiduonglandvn

Chúc bác buôn may bán tốt

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác để cho em con động cơ yaskawa 200w nhé. Cho em stk để em chuyển tiền. Tks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác để cho em con động cơ yaskawa 200w nhé. Cho em stk để em chuyển tiền. Tks


350k bao ship viettel nhe bác. 
Tới chiều nay e nhận được thì gửi hàng. Vì tối nay e đi công tác ah.
Sms 09787885Oo nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán nguyên cái tủ điện Japan.
 Kích thước 500x500x200, dầy đẹp.
 Trong tủ có các món sau:

 * 1 con PLC Mitsu FX0N-60MR hàng lên nguồn Run Power đầy đủ.

 * 1 con Biến tần Fuji 200w , in 220V Out 220V. Hàng đẹp lên nguồn.

* 1 con khởi Fuji.

* 1 Cb 2 pha 1 Cb 3 pha.

* rờ le 24 vdc 2 con.

*1 Bộ nguồn 24vdc 2.4A Vô 220v Omron 

* 1 Bộ đếm thời gian hoạt động Omron.

* Đèn báo công tắc như hình.

Dây điện cắt bỏ hết rồi nhe ae.
Nặng khoảng 20kg.


























Bác ở Biên Hòa gạch to!

$$$ Giá: 3,1 triệu. ( chưa phí vận chuyển)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dây 4 ruột 2.5 loại nhiễn dài 7,5m.





Giá: 200K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Dây 4 ruột 2.5 loại nhiễn dài 7,5m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá: 200K


                 .Đã bán.

----"''''-----

Hộp nút nhấn Fuji dây 6 ruột dài hơn 2m

Giá: 100k.






Bác ở Chợ Lớn gạch
------""""""-------.


Cụm van 5 ngõ SMC  24vdc sẵn dây dài như hình.

Giá: 200k.

Bác Ngoc Hân đèn Led gạch

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ chống tâm Japan được gắn trên bàn T láng bóng.
 Kích thước bàn T 100x350 cao 60 đẹp nhe.
 Bộ chống tâm kích thước tổng dài 160 ngang 100 cao 150.
đế có gắn 2 khớp sắt để trượt trên bàn T cứng khừ không chút rơ luôn ( mặt dưới bằng phẳng nếu tháo 2 cục sắt đó ra )
 Phía sau có tay quay dùng vitme còn mới cáo cạnh nên quay rất nhẹ nhàng làm cho đầu chống tâm tiến lùi khoản 25mm. Lổ gắn đầu chống tâm dạng côn nên tháo ra gắn vô nhẹ nhàng. Cuối đầu chống tâm chính lại có 1 cái lổ côn để gắn cái mũi nhỏ hơn nữa. Có cần khóa cứng mũi chống tâm nữa.

Đặt biệt có thể chỉnh cao độ của mũi chống tâm luôn. Đầu của mũi chống tâm quay nhẹ và không rơ nhe.
Hình em nó đây.




























Cán chống tâm láng mịn không tì vết do có bôi mở nên thấy vàng nhe.


$$$$ Giá: 2,1 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ụ chống tâm ( số 2).

Cần bán ụ chống tâm kích thước như sau 180x200x200 , chiều dài tính luôn 2 đầu trục chỉnh và lổ gắn mũi chống tâm là 350.
Hiện nó gắn trên cái đế trượt mang cá ( đế này tháo rời được luôn nhe ). Lổ gắn mũi 23,5 mm.
Nặng khoảng 32 kg.

Hình em nó đây:























$$ Giá: 2 triệu. ( chưa phí ship)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây tháo máy hiệu THK HSR20 loại có cánh tải nặng . 4 rãnh bi còn sáng bóng trượt nhẹ không rơ chút nào hết nhe.
Cặp này tháo cùng 1 bệ xuống nhưng 1 cây dài 880 còn 1 cây dài 640  , 4 con trượt đều là loại có cánh HSR20.
Cặp này đúng 5 kg.























$$$ Giá: 1,2 triệu.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Cặp rây tháo máy hiệu THK HSR20 loại có cánh tải nặng . 4 rãnh bi còn sáng bóng trượt nhẹ không rơ chút nào hết nhe.
> Cặp này tháo cùng 1 bệ xuống nhưng 1 cây dài 880 còn 1 cây dài 640  , 4 con trượt đều là loại có cánh HSR20.
> Cặp này đúng 5 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mình lấy cặp này nhé Hải

Giao dịch như cũ: mình qua nhà lấy
(cho mình 1 hoặc 2 hôm)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy cặp này nhé Hải
> 
> Giao dịch như cũ: mình qua nhà lấy
> (cho mình 1 hoặc 2 hôm)


Khi nào qua a alo trước nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cây vitme cơ cùng loại nhưng khác độ dài nhe. (Đã bán)
Tuy là vitme thường nhưng là hàng hiệu THK mã DCM20 nên không rơ quay nhẹ.
Phi 20 bước 4 , cả 2 đầy đủ gối 2 đầu và áo đai ốc luôn.
Có sẵn tay quay và có bộ hiện số cơ hàng Germany hiệu SIKO (40 số cho 1 vòng quay vitme) .
Cây ngắn  tổng dài 400 hành trình 200.
Cây dài 500 hành trình 300.



















$$$ Giá: 1 triệu /2 cây.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bộ chống tâm Japan được gắn trên bàn T láng bóng.
>  Kích thước bàn T 100x350 cao 60 đẹp nhe.
>  Bộ chống tâm kích thước tổng dài 160 ngang 100 cao 150.
> đế có gắn 2 khớp sắt để trượt trên bàn T cứng khừ không chút rơ luôn ( mặt dưới bằng phẳng nếu tháo 2 cục sắt đó ra )
>  Phía sau có tay quay dùng vitme còn mới cáo cạnh nên quay rất nhẹ nhàng làm cho đầu chống tâm tiến lùi khoản 25mm. Lổ gắn đầu chống tâm dạng côn nên tháo ra gắn vô nhẹ nhàng. Cuối đầu chống tâm chính lại có 1 cái lổ côn để gắn cái mũi nhỏ hơn nữa. Có cần khóa cứng mũi chống tâm nữa.
> 
> Đặt biệt có thể chỉnh cao độ của mũi chống tâm luôn. Đầu của mũi chống tâm quay nhẹ và không rơ nhe.
> Hình em nó đây.
> 
> ...


Có thêm cái cáng MT2 vừa xé bịch (loại đầu có ren M14) gá vừa hít với bộ chống tâm .
 Loại này có thể gắn đầu đầu mũi khoan hay mâm cặp mini . 
Ae nào lấy bộ chống tâm có cần thì mình bán kèm cái cáng này luôn nhe.
Giá 100k ( bán kèm bộ chống tâm)

----------


## ppgas

Bác Thanhhai để mình cái cán MT2 nhé. Cho số TK luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác Thanhhai để mình cái cán MT2 nhé. Cho số TK luôn.


Bác thông cảm mình chỉ bán kèm với bộ chống tâm thôi ah

----------

ppgas

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Keyence KZ-300 đi kèm với nguồn KZ-U4 và Bộ truyền thông KZ-L2.
Hàng đẹp lên nguồn sáng đèn Run luôn, jack cắm đầy đủ

Giá: 850K.
























-----------"""""----------


PLC Mitsubishi CPU A1S1J hàng còn đẹp lên nguồn, đầy đủ jack cắm.
Có luôn module vị trí A1SD70 và 3 module I/O nữa.


Giá : 850K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy hiện sóng ( oscillocope) hiệu LEADER model LBO-310A. Hàng của Japan.

Nguồn 110/220V. Hiện tại đang để zin 110V. Ae dùng có thể đấu lại dây trong biến áp để dùng 220v. 
Tình trạng hoạt động tốt, không có dây que dò nhe.

* Đang dùng nguồn 110V








$$ giá: 500K ( chưa phí vận chuyển nhe)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Máy hiện sóng ( oscillocope) hiệu LEADER model LBO-310A. Hàng của Japan.
> 
> Nguồn 110/220V. Hiện tại đang để zin 110V. Ae dùng có thể đấu lại dây trong biến áp để dùng 220v. 
> Tình trạng hoạt động tốt, không có dây que dò nhe.
> 
> * Đang dùng nguồn 110V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiện đang có tổng 5 bộ Oscillocope như hình  
kích thước 300x120x180 nặng 4,5 kg ( vì có cục biến áp to đùng bên trong).
Hàng bãi thì ae cũng biết khó tránh khỏi va đập móp méo, mấy bộ này cái bị móp 1 ít chổ này cái 1 ít chổ kia nhưng cái mặp trước thì ngon lành nguyên vẹn. Và quan trọng là tất cả đều hoạt động bình thường ( đang dùng 110V nhe ae.)
Không có que dò nhưng cái jack cắm dây cũng dể kểt nối với dây điện thường.

5 bộ nhưng đã có 3 gạch vậy chỉ còn 2.

Ai chuyển trước mình gửi trước bộ sạch đẹp nhất trong đám.
Làm 1 bộ để dành nghiên cứu thấy cũng hay.











Bên trong em nó 





Làm cái clip test luôn nhe



Giá vẫn là 500k/1 

Hiện vẫn còn 2 bộ.

Thanks ae đã ủng hộ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tạm thời mấy em Oscilloscope BLO-310A đã nhận đủ gạch. 
Nhưng chính thức thì chỉ có 1 em về Cần Thơ trước ah.

----------


## khangscc

> Tạm thời mấy em Oscilloscope BLO-310A đã nhận đủ gạch. 
> Nhưng chính thức thì chỉ có 1 em về Cần Thơ trước ah.


Phải cho em thúy kiều về em mới được nha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có bộ trượt mang cá XY dùng vitme cơ có vạch chia. Hàng Japan chính hiệu,
đặc biệt là cái bàn T 250x250 láng mịn không tì vết.

Kích thước phủ bì 400x500 cao tầm 200, full gang nặng tầm 65 kg.
 Giữa bàn có 2 lổ bắt ốc và góc bàn có 4 lổ bắt ốc luôn.

Hành trình X: 250 , Y: 120 .
Thêm trục Z là có máy phay cơ hay gắn thêm trục quay măm cặp là ra em máy tiện.
Tóm lại nó là bàn T chạy ngang dọc được 250x120.
* Không bán cái chân sắt V ( vì em nó đang giữ vai trò đôn chậu kiểng).

Hình em nó đây:
















$$$$ Giá:3,4 triệu.( chưa phí vận chuyển)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Oscillocope còn 1 cái nhe ae.

----"""""-----


Cần bán 1 em hộp số Kamo loại Ball reducer .
Lổ vào 14 cốt ra 20, tỉ số truyền 1/10.
Size motor servo 200 , 400w.


















$$$ giá: 500k.

----------


## GORLAK

Cái óp sô lô cốp của e sao rồi a?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán 1 số xi lanh khi nén như sau:
Gồm 8 bộ và 1 cụm van điều khiển loại dùng 24vdc.
- xilanh gồm 6 bộ hàng SMC loại tròn cảm biến đầy đủ dài dài ra nhe (3 cặp ). Và 1 cặp loại này xoay 180 có núm vặn phía sau, có khí vô nó xoay đồng thời kéo 1 lưỡi về đẩy lưỡi còn lại dài ra và ngược lại.




( loại van 5 ngã ).




2 cái phi 40 ( phi lòng trong ống) hành trình 50.




2 cái phi 25 hành trình 100



2 cái phi 32 hành trình 50



2 cái xoay và (1 lưỡi thụt 1 lưỡi thò).
Hiệu Taiyo mode EU-09







$$$ giá : 800k cho tất cả trong hình ( 8 bộ xi lanh và 1 cụm van điều khiển khí)

----------


## daomanh_hung

Kết bộ XY kiểu vậy quá,làm 1 máy phay cơ là quá ngon!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Encoder 1024 xung hàng Japan của SUMTAK  out A B Z  nguồn 5VDC.
model LB-001-1024.

Dài 50 phi 40 sáng đẹp như mới.














$$$: giá: 450k/1 em.

----------


## trungclbt

> Có 2 cây vitme cơ cùng loại nhưng khác độ dài nhe.
> Tuy là vitme thường nhưng là hàng hiệu THK mã DCM20 nên không rơ quay nhẹ.
> Phi 20 bước 4 , cả 2 đầy đủ gối 2 đầu và áo đai ốc luôn.
> Có sẵn tay quay và có bộ hiện số cơ hàng Germany hiệu SIKO (40 số cho 1 vòng quay vitme) .
> Cây ngắn  tổng dài 400 hành trình 200.
> Cây dài 500 hành trình 300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Có bán lẽ 1 cây ngắn kh anh .... cho em giá luôn ...

----------


## skydn

> Có bộ trượt mang cá XY dùng vitme cơ có vạch chia. Hàng Japan chính hiệu,
> đặc biệt là cái bàn T 250x250 láng mịn không tì vết.
> 
> Kích thước phủ bì 400x500 cao tầm 200, full gang nặng tầm 65 kg.
>  Giữa bàn có 2 lổ bắt ốc và góc bàn có 4 lổ bắt ốc luôn.
> 
> Hành trình X: 250 , Y: 120 .
> Thêm trục Z là có máy phay cơ hay gắn thêm trục quay măm cặp là ra em máy tiện.
> Tóm lại nó là bàn T chạy ngang dọc được 250x120.
> ...


Mình điện cho bạn mình lấy bộ này rồi nha mình ở Đà Nẵng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguyên hộp mũi phay 0.3 của Kobe Steel ( Japan) còn mới nguyên.
hộp gồm 10 mũi ,thân 3 mm .

$ giá 200k/1 hộp ( 10 mũi ).

----------


## Totdo

Em lấy hộp mũi phay 0.3 nhé bác
Cho em gởi nơi bác, khi nào lấy thêm món gì bác gởi em luôn thể
Ok thì ngày mai em chuyển tiền cho bác trước

Món này còn em lấy luôn bác nhé
S3: khớp nối to tháo từ máy bơm nước phủ bì khoản dài 100 phi ngoài 120. Lổ cốt 28 - 32. Có cao su đệm
Minh 0935417382

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cái này mũi khoan hay mũi phay bác ?

----------


## Nam CNC

mũi khoan chứ không phải mũi phay , cái này dành cho mạch in , cái mũi khoan bằng hợp kim được tháp vào cái cán 3.175 bằng thép.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em lấy hộp mũi phay 0.3 nhé bác
> Cho em gởi nơi bác, khi nào lấy thêm món gì bác gởi em luôn thể
> Ok thì ngày mai em chuyển tiền cho bác trước
> 
> Món này còn em lấy luôn bác nhé
> S3: khớp nối to tháo từ máy bơm nước phủ bì khoản dài 100 phi ngoài 120. Lổ cốt 28 - 32. Có cao su đệm
> Minh 0935417382


2 món bạn chọn vẫn còn nhe. Sáng mai mình nhắn số tk VCB. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp step motor USA loại bipolar, ra 4 dây . Loại này hiệu suất cao ( tổn hao năng lượng thấp).
Size 57 dài 75, cốt ra 6,3mm. tuy cùng 1 size mà 1 em 70w còn 1 em 53w.

$$ giá 300k/2 em trong hình .
** Ai mua tặng luôn em Dc servo Sanyo Denki 80w 75Vdc ( bị tháo mất encoder và chết sống không ai biết).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo NSK model XY-HRS025AM102

Kích thước dài 750 ngang 115 cao 90 hành trình 290mm.

Nội thất bên trong sáng đẹp như mới :
  Sử dụng 1 rây NSK nhưng bảng rây đến 42 và gắn đến 3 con trượt nên khá cứng vững.
 Vitme phi 15 bước 10 gối đở 2 đầu khá chắc chắn.(cốt vitme ra phi 10 nhe ae)
 Tấm trượt trên dài đến 150 .
 Sẵn luôn mặt bích motor  khớp nối và em Servo 300w của Tamagawa


Hàng trượt nhẹ nhàng mở bò còn mới nguyên zin có sẵn cảm biến giới hạn hành trình 2 đầu và đưa dây dài ra ngoài luôn .

Có thiết kế chống bụi




Mặt dưới


motor đẹp như mới


































Giá 1,8 triệu. (Chưa vận chuyển)

----------


## saudau

Sẳn cho hỏi có cái driver của em Tamagawa này ko bác chủ. Hay có cách nào cho nó chạy hết tốc ko? Thấy ghi là Brushless Motor mà ko biết sao.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nguyên hộp mũi phay 0.3 của Kobe Steel ( Japan) còn mới nguyên.
> hộp gồm 10 mũi ,thân 3 mm .
> 
> $ giá 200k/1 hộp ( 10 mũi ).


Tình hình đã bán 1 hộp cho bác Totdo.

Vừa về thêm 10 hộp ( mũi khoan ) y vậy nên tiếp tục bán 

Giá vẫn là 200k/ 1 hộp ( 10 mũi)









hình ảnh phóng to 20 lần cho ae dể hình dung

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình là đã test và giao xong mấy em Oscillocope dùng 110V nên bán luôn em ổn áp Sutudo 1KVA.
Loại này áp vào 60 đến 240v. Ra 100v 110v 220v.
 Dây đồng nguyên chất lại chuyền động bánh răng nên khỏi lo chuyện đứt dây đai .

Giá 400K.
Ưu tiên khu vực Sài Gòn Chợ Lớn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ms1: 
Bộ quay tay phát xung (MPG) hàng của Fanuc 100 xung / vòng.
 Nguồn 5 Vdc out A và B lệch nhau 90°.
Hàng đang sử dụng tốt.












$ giá: 500K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình là bộ quay tay Ms1 đã bán.
-------""":---------

Tiếp 
Ms2: Bộ quay tay phát xung Japan hiệu Sansei . Loại này dùng nguồn 12Vdc out A và B đúng 100 xung/ vòng.
Hàng còn sử dụng tốt , số rỏ nét và có đèn báo xung nhấp nháy .











$ giá: 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ms3: Có cái màn hình cảm ứng của Omron (HMI) model NT20S-122ST-V1 còn hoạt động tốt cảm ứng bấm nhạy có luôn cái jack cấm theo màn hình luôn nhe. Lò mò vô mấy cái test ô cảm ứng còn tốt hết nhe.
Bán lại cho ae nghiên cứu tìm hiểu hay vọc vạch gì đó. 
Nghe nói loại này dùng được cả với PLC mitsu họ A và FX nữa nhe.( dể dùng)
Hàng y hình:

























$ giá: 800K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ms4:
Có 5 em khởi động từ ( contactor) gồm 4 Siemens 20A cuộn dây 220V và 1 Tele loại 25A cuộn dây 24VDC. Hàng tháo tủ còn đẹp và hoạt động tốt.















$ giá: 550k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ms5:
Bộ PLC Sharp JW20  nguồn 220V có 4 module in và 4 module out .
Hàng tháo tủ đẹp , lên nguồn và sáng đèn Run , giá cho ae em nghiên cứu.















$$ giá: 600K

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Ms4:
> Có 5 em khởi động từ ( contactor) gồm 4 Siemens 20A cuộn dây 220V và 1 Tele loại 25A cuộn dây 24VDC. Hàng tháo tủ còn đẹp và hoạt động tốt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


550K cho 4 em này anh lấy nhe Hải.

Để sáng đi làm ghé qua em lấy !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ms4 : 5 em khởi động từ đã bán.



------""""-------- 

* Ms5: Time Switch Omron H5S loại này đóng mở theo thời gian thực được nhe ae (... giờ ngày tháng năm) . Hàng tháo tủ hoạt động tốt còn cái pát gắn mặt tủ nhe , giá ae nghiên cứu chế cháo . Nguồn 220v luôn .


Y hình giá 300k. ( Có gạch)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*Ms6: cặp Ac servo motor Mitsubishi HA-FE23 . 200w 3000rpm.

Trục quay êm, dây còn dài . 











$ giá: 500k /2 em

----------


## thuyetnq

> * Ms5: Time Switch Omron H5S


 Cái nầy vở gạch thì nhắn cho em nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ms3: Có cái màn hình cảm ứng của Omron (HMI) model NT20S-122ST-V1 còn hoạt động tốt cảm ứng bấm nhạy có luôn cái jack cấm theo màn hình luôn nhe. Lò mò vô mấy cái test ô cảm ứng còn tốt hết nhe.
> Bán lại cho ae nghiên cứu tìm hiểu hay vọc vạch gì đó. 
> Nghe nói loại này dùng được cả với PLC mitsu họ A và FX nữa nhe.( dể dùng)
> Hàng y hình:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em này có cái Switch2.2 phía sau , đẩy lên On bật nguồn là ra tiếng Anh liền luôn.


Cho nó dể dùng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* Ms7:
Biến tần Mitsubishi A500 ,400w.
Model  FR-A520-0.4K, áp vào 220V , ra 220 , 0- 400hz.

Hàng tháo tủ còn khá mới và đã kiểm tra hoạt động tốt.










giá: 1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* Ms8: 
Ac servo motor Yaskawa 750w SGMAH-08AAA41.
Dây còn nguyên vẹn trục quay nhẹ.











Giá: 800K

----------


## Totdo

> * Ms8: 
> Ac servo motor Yaskawa 750w SGMAH-08AAA41.
> Dây còn nguyên vẹn trục quay nhẹ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


không ai lấy, Bác để giá ve chai cho em, mua để mổ ra ngâm cứu và tra manual, tra từ điển để tăng IQ

----------


## Totdo

> * Ms8: 
> Ac servo motor Yaskawa 750w SGMAH-08AAA41.
> Dây còn nguyên vẹn trục quay nhẹ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


không ai lấy, Bác để giá ve chai cho em, mua để mổ ra ngâm cứu và tra manual, tra từ điển để tăng IQ
khi có thông tin hữu ích em sẽ share bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> không ai lấy, Bác để giá ve chai cho em, mua để mổ ra ngâm cứu và tra manual, tra từ điển để tăng IQ
> khi có thông tin hữu ích em sẽ share bác


Thôi bác ! Con này người ta có gạch rồi. Khi nào có em nào xấu xí alo cho bác ngâm kiệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Tình hình là bộ quay tay Ms1 đã bán.
> -------""":---------
> 
> Tiếp 
> Ms2: Bộ quay tay phát xung Japan hiệu Sansei . Loại này dùng nguồn 12Vdc out A và B đúng 100 xung/ vòng.
> Hàng còn sử dụng tốt , số rỏ nét và có đèn báo xung nhấp nháy .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em này hoạt động tốt nhe .!

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

> Em này hoạt động tốt nhe .!


 e có cái tay quay y như vầy luôn, bác cho e hỏi 2 dây kênh A và B mình đấu vào đâu hả bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> e có cái tay quay y như vầy luôn, bác cho e hỏi 2 dây kênh A và B mình đấu vào đâu hả bác


Sau khi cấp nguồn cho bộ quay tay. 0v đấu chung với dây 0V của pul/dir. Chân A đấu với Pul , chân B đấu với Dir. Do loại nguồn 12Vdc nên kỹ chút bạn nối tiếp con trở 1k. Cái clip test này mình đấu trực tiếp luôn

----------

vusvus

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em này hoạt động tốt nhe .!


Em này đã bán nhe.

----"""""------


Thêm vài bộ quay tay phát xung ( MPG ) nữa nhe . Có em nguồn 12v có em 5V nhưng đều ra 2 kênh xung vuông lệch nhau 1/4 chu kỳ. Hàng đã test hoạt động tốt. 
Giá 500k/1 em.




P.s: em có tấm nhôm to không bán ( đồ kỷ niệm ) , em có cái mạc màu đỏ cam nằm ngoài hộp có Gạch.
Ae lấy về điều khiển driver chạy thuận nghịch cho nó mau lẹ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*Ms9: 
Một cái đồng hồ Citizen so vừa cơ vừa có dây tín hiệu 24V 4mA .
Mã là 2S010 , dãy đo +-0,6mm độ phân giải 0.01mm.
Loại này mặt đồng hồ phi 62 nên dể quan sát. Có 3 núm chỉn.
phần điện không kiểm tra được vì không có bộ hiển thị, phần cơ thì còn ngon lành.


Giá 350k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* Ms10:  ( có gạch )
PLC Mitsubishi A2US đang còn 3 module in và 2 module out. Khoảng 80 I/O, sáng đèn power và đèn run nhe.











Giá 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vừa tháo máy 2 cặp rây Bảng 20 THK SR20W
dài 580 loại này 4 rãnh bi, bi còn nguyên
Hàng còn trượt êm không rơ, chổ vàng là mở bò dính lâu ngày nhe ae, lau sơ qua chụp luôn.










Giá: 1 triệu/1 cặp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> * Ms8: 
> Ac servo motor Yaskawa 750w SGMAH-08AAA41.
> Dây còn nguyên vẹn trục quay nhẹ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em này đã bán.
--- """"-----


Vừa tháo ra 2 em y vậy nữa nhe cũng là Yaskawa 750w còn khá mới trục quay êm nắp encoder còn nguyên vẹn.
giá vẫn là 800k/1 em.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đây là nhưng em Plc hàng tháo tủ . Mình lau chùi phủi bụi và test nguồn thôi. Mình bán cho ae có nhu cầu nghiên cứu. Ae nào tới nhà thì cứ mang máy tính cáp tới test thoải mái nhe.
Mở màng với 2 em Plc Omron:

*** Plc1:  ( ĐÃ BÁN )
Sysmac C60H-C3DR-D-V1.
Nguồn 24v.
60 ngỏ vào ra . Có luôn ngỏ vào tốc độ cao.
Test lên nguồn thấy có out ngõ ra chắc có chương trình sẵn nên chạy luôn hay sao đó.
Vỏ hộp còn nguyên vện .






Giá 600K

-------------------&&&&----------


*** Plc Omron Sysmac C40H-C3DR-D-V2.    ((ĐÃ BÁN))
Có 40 ngõ vào ra , có ngõ vào tốc độ cao.
Test lên nguồn bình thường thấy có out luôn ngõ ra chắc có chương trình sẵn nên chạy luôn. Vỏ hộp còn nguyên vẹn.







Giá 550K.

(Giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.)

Hải 09787885OO (Q5 , HCM)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ điều khiển nhiệt độ Omron E5BS-R1P.
size 78x78 , nguồn 220V, input Pt100 hay thermocoup TC đều được , out Relay và có luôn out Alam , còn pát bắt mặt tủ và cây dò Pt100 Zin theo đồng hồ nhe.







Giá 500k

----------


## thuyetnq

> Bộ điều khiển nhiệt độ Omron E5BS-R1P.
> size 78x78 , nguồn 220V, input Pt100 hay thermocoup TC đều được , out Relay và có luôn out Alam , còn pát bắt mặt tủ và cây dò Pt100 Zin theo đồng hồ nhe.
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 500k


Mình lấy cái nầy nhe A Hải ,anh cho mình số TK

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy cái nầy nhe A Hải ,anh cho mình số TK


Sms 09787885OO nhe bạn. Bạn ở đâu ?

----------


## thuyetnq

> Sms 09787885OO nhe bạn. Bạn ở đâu ?


Mình ở TT-Huế .
Test xong Bạn nhắn cho mình nhé.
Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình ở TT-Huế .
> Test xong Bạn nhắn cho mình nhé.
> Thanks


Hàng ngon lành nhe a

----------


## thuyetnq

> Hàng ngon lành nhe a


Ngưỡng nhiệt độ tối đa 99.9 độ phải không anh?
trên 100 độ là cái nầy không dùng được ,kẹt cái là mình cần set 100-120 độ,nếu cái nầy chỉ giới hạn 99 độ thì cho mình hủy nha.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ngưỡng nhiệt độ tối đa 99.9 độ phải không anh?
> trên 100 độ là cái nầy không dùng được ,kẹt cái là mình cần set 100-120 độ,nếu cái nầy chỉ giới hạn 99 độ thì cho mình hủy nha.


Cài đặt lại sẽ được nhưng hôm nay mình bận không xem được.

Bác cần trên 100 thì loại E5EX nhe.





Loại này hiển thì Độ C và độ F tùy mình cài.

Giá bán trước đây là 600k chưa cảm biến.

Nhưng nay nếu bác thấy được , mở hàng ngon lành để bác 600k  tặng kèm cây que dò thẹt-mô-cúp cũ đang dùng test hàng. 

Loại này còn 2 em

----------


## thuyetnq

> Cài đặt lại sẽ được nhưng hôm nay mình bận không xem được.
> 
> Bác cần trên 100 thì loại E5EX nhe.
> 
> 
> 
> Loại này hiển thì Độ C và độ F tùy mình cài.
> 
> Giá bán trước đây là 600k chưa cảm biến.
> ...


OK  Anh mình lấy bộ nầy.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

CB các loại.

Có 1 ít CB hàng 2nd các bác cần thì alo nhe đóng mở êm ái dứt khoát phát nào ra phát đó . Giá chưa tính phí vận chuyển ah.




Cb1:

Mitsu 3 pha 40A dạng khối xác lớn , 

giá 150K.



-----""""-----


Cb2: 
mitsu 3 pha 50A dạng khối xác lớn

Giá 160K


----"""-----


Cb3:
 CB Fuji 3 pha 60A dạng khối xác lớn.

Giá 180K.



----""""-----

CB4: Hiệu LS 3 pha 100A

Giá 180K


-----""""-----'

Và 1 số em như hình đồng giá 100k

Pana 50A 3 pha




Teco 3pha 30A


------"""""------

Japan 30A 3pha

----"""":----

Có vài em 125 A 2nd japan sẽ up sau.

Thanks !

----------


## Totdo

Có khởi động từ 80 đến 100A. 220v alo em nhé, CB và KĐT chúng thường đi chung với nhau lắm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> OK  Anh mình lấy bộ nầy.


Tối rãnh chỉnh như bác yêu cầu. Mà xem tài liệu cũng dể mà.
lấy được chưa bác.?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có khởi động từ 80 đến 100A. 220v alo em nhé, CB và KĐT chúng thường đi chung với nhau lắm


Hàng Ls coil 380V .
1 bé 50A , 1 bé 100A. Loại này được không bác.
45A có vài em Siement

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Servo motor Sanyo Denki  . Hàng còn nguyên vẹn dây dài trục quay nhẹ êm .

* Ac servo motor model P50B8075HX00E 750w , 3000rpm








Giá 800K
----'""""------

* Servo motor 1000W model P50B08100DX4Y, 3000rpm.









Giá 1 triệu.

----------


## Totdo

> Hàng Ls coil 380V .
> 1 bé 50A , 1 bé 100A. Loại này được không bác.
> 45A có vài em Siement



Lấy cái 50 và 100 + cái khớp nối như đã alo
Ngày ni lu bù quá, thứ 2 em chuyển tiền nhé bác
Thank bác

----------


## duonghoang

> Tối rãnh chỉnh như bác yêu cầu. Mà xem tài liệu cũng dể mà.
> lấy được chưa bác.?


--- Cái này bác đọc nhiêu độ cũng được tùy vào sensor thôi, hoại có 4 led thì hiển thị tối đa là 9999, 3 led thì 999, nếu số lên cao thì tự động nó mất phần số lẻ.

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## thuyetnq

> --- Cái này bác đọc nhiêu độ cũng được tùy vào sensor thôi, hoại có 4 led thì hiển thị tối đa là 9999, 3 led thì 999, nếu số lên cao thì tự động nó mất phần số lẻ.


Thanks anh duonghoang.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Một em biến tần Mitsu 0.75w , vào 220V model FR-Z024-0.75K
Do bàn phím gắn mặt tủ nên có chút tàn phai nhưng các phím đều còn nhấn tốt . Hàng đã kiểm tra hoạt động tốt. Tài liệu trên mạng khá đầy đủ








Giá 900K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn tháo tủ khá đẹp ra 48VDC 13A , áp vào 220V hàng Japan hiệu SHINDENGER model SY48013GN2.









Giá 800K/1

----------


## thewind258

Chúc bác bán nhanh, mua của bác mấy món rồi đó

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Chúc bác bán nhanh, mua của bác mấy món rồi đó


Thanks bạn nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ac servo motor hàng Japan hiệu SHINKO type SSM-3120T-D5 . Công suất 1.2 Kw , 3000rpm encoder 2000ppr. Hàng còn sáng đẹp trục quay nhẹ nhàng.
Tổng dài 300 vuông 120 hàng vỏ nhôm khía .









Giá: 1,3 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ tạo khí nén sử dụng đầu nén rocking pitton Ulvac Dop-88sp áp suất max 5kg, 88 lít/ phút. Kéo bởi DC Brushless Motor Fuji 170w 220V còn đẹp như mới . Bên trong còn có hệ thống ống làm mát lòng vòng cùng với 2 quạt tản nhiệt , 1 van gì đó của hảng CKD . Phía sau là bo mạch driver cho em Motor và bo điều khiển.
Nhìn bên trong còn rất đẹp không có nước hay hiện tượng cháy nổ gì cả. Chưa kiểm tra chạy thử gì hết , bán cho ae nào có thể nghiên cứu.
Giá 1,5 triệu.

Hàng đẹp y hình.































Đang có 2 bô.

----------


## khangscc

Cái ông CKD này làm bên nhựt sao về đây quy ẩn nhể  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Hắn ngày xưa là chủ hãng CKD đó bác

----------


## Nam CNC

cái máy chủ thớt đưa ra sau cùng không phải là máy nén khí mà là máy hút chân không nha ... có 1 đầu hút một đầu đẩy , nếu là máy nén thì ít nhất nó phải nén hơn 10kg/cm2 (1MPa ) , hãng ulvac chuyên chế tạo máy hút chân không hơn , nếu có đầy đủ thông số tra google sẽ chính xác hơn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cái máy chủ thớt đưa ra sau cùng không phải là máy nén khí mà là máy hút chân không nha ... có 1 đầu hút một đầu đẩy , nếu là máy nén thì ít nhất nó phải nén hơn 10kg/cm2 (1MPa ) , hãng ulvac chuyên chế tạo máy hút chân không hơn , nếu có đầy đủ thông số tra google sẽ chính xác hơn.


Đầu nén là Ulvac KiKo DOP-88SP . Con này có chữ P cuối có nghĩa là chuyên nén ( nhưng do dùng trong y tế nên nó max 5 Kg/cm2)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## anhxco

> Bộ tạo khí nén sử dụng đầu nén rocking pitton Ulvac Dop-88sp áp suất max 5kg, 88 lít/ phút. Kéo bởi DC Brushless Motor Fuji 170w 220V còn đẹp như mới . Bên trong còn có hệ thống ống làm mát lòng vòng cùng với 2 quạt tản nhiệt , 1 van gì đó của hảng CKD . Phía sau là bo mạch driver cho em Motor và bo điều khiển.
> Nhìn bên trong còn rất đẹp không có nước hay hiện tượng cháy nổ gì cả. Chưa kiểm tra chạy thử gì hết , bán cho ae nào có thể nghiên cứu.
> Giá 1,5 triệu.
> 
> Hàng đẹp y hình.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Điện 220v, sao bác k găm điện cho nó chạy thử phát, mọi người yên tâm khi đặt mua hơn à!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Điện 220v, sao bác k găm điện cho nó chạy thử phát, mọi người yên tâm khi đặt mua hơn à!


Nó ra cả đóng dây tui không biết cấm nên bán cho ai biết thì cấm. Bác đề nghị khó quá tui không làm được .
Bác qua chổ khác đề nghị thử xem sao

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy cái vụ điện này căng à nha , máy này cho mấy cha sơn air brussh hơi bị đỉnh đó , êm ái , sạch sẽ .... thôi thì ông nhắm mắt làm liều thử đi , tui thấy nó hợp lí trong cái vụ phun sương tưới nguội lắm à.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> vậy cái vụ điện này căng à nha , máy này cho mấy cha sơn air brussh hơi bị đỉnh đó , êm ái , sạch sẽ .... thôi thì ông nhắm mắt làm liều thử đi , tui thấy nó hợp lí trong cái vụ phun sương tưới nguội lắm à.


Vậy để ráng thử cái xem sao, chứ dây nhiều quá cũng thấy ớn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khởi động từ ( contactor ) hàng ABB tháo tủ đẹp như mới cuộn dây 24V .

Giá 500k/4 cục.

----------


## khangscc

> Nó ra cả đóng dây tui không biết cấm nên bán cho ai biết thì cấm. Bác đề nghị khó quá tui không làm được .
> Bác qua chổ khác đề nghị thử xem sao


Dò đầu vào cuộn lọc nguồn hoặc tụ nguồn chính là ra dây ngay mà

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần BONFIGLIOLI made in Germany 7.5Kw
In 3 pha 380V , out 3 pha 1000 hz.
Hàng tháo tủ đẹp như mới , cái tủ thì như chưa dùng vậy vì nó chưa tháo bao ni long của quạt làm mát tủ.
Kích thước nhỏ gọn 250x100x190
 Đầy đủ tài liệu và đĩa CD theo luôn.


Giá : 6 triệu / 1 bộ

----------


## phuocviet346

Thấy cái tủ với biến tần quen quen anh Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Thấy cái tủ với biến tần quen quen anh Hải


Nếu em đã vô nhà máy Samsung Việt Nam thì là nó đó

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉnh biến tần bằng cách gì đây sếp ? em ngu phần điện vô địch.

----------


## ducduy9104

Hình biến tần bác chủ mượn của ai à, thấy có 1 bác đăng bán trên FB ảnh y chang của bác chủ.

----------


## saudau

> Hình biến tần bác chủ mượn của ai à, thấy có 1 bác đăng bán trên FB ảnh y chang của bác chủ.


Theo mình biết thì Bác chủ thà đăng hình hàng bể chứ ko mượn hình của ai bao giờ đâu bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hình biến tần bác chủ mượn của ai à, thấy có 1 bác đăng bán trên FB ảnh y chang của bác chủ.


Đó giờ chưa biết mượn hình của ai hết. Của mình thì mình đăng chứ mượn làm cái gì.

----------


## emptyhb

> Hình biến tần bác chủ mượn của ai à, thấy có 1 bác đăng bán trên FB ảnh y chang của bác chủ.


Bác không biết diễn đàn đang có 1 tên lừa đảo mang tên hoàng lừa à? nó vẫn đang theo dõi cái diễn đàn này. Hi vọng mấy bác trong tp. HCM xử được nó.

----------


## ducduy9104

Không biết ông Long Tran này có phải bác chủ không? Hình ảnh y như nhau, ổng đăng hôm qua nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mà thôi. Mấy hôm nay e ế hàng lắm. Mấy bác còn đưa "nghi ngờ" với "lừa đảo " vô đây nữa chắc chết quá.
Hy vọng admin có đi ngang xem xét nếu được  xóa dùm mấy cái bình loạn không liên quan này . Cám ơn !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Không biết ông Long Tran này có phải bác chủ không? Hình ảnh y như nhau, ổng đăng hôm qua nhé.


Bậc thềm nhà mình đó bác !

----------


## phuocviet346

Bỡi dậy em mới nói thấy quen quen đó anh Hải, chứ đâu dám nói tẹt. Còn ông Long Tran trên facebook là em biết hắn làm bên mảng thiết bị điện tự động, nhưng không biết có bà con với anh không hjjjj.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em nghĩ bác Long Trần này chỉ là đăng bán xong có ai hỏi thì liên hệ anh Hải để lấy hàng chứ không có ai có ý đồ gì cả.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Biến tần BONFIGLIOLI made in Germany 7.5Kw
> In 3 pha 380V , out 3 pha 1000 hz.
> Hàng tháo tủ đẹp như mới , cái tủ thì như chưa dùng vậy vì nó chưa tháo bao ni long của quạt làm mát tủ.
> Kích thước nhỏ gọn 250x100x190
>  Đầy đủ tài liệu và đĩa CD theo luôn.
> 
> 
> Giá : 6 triệu / 1 bộ


Hàng vẫn còn ... ế

----------


## thewind258

Hàng đẹp, mỗi tội không tiền

----------


## tranhung123456

nhìn cái tủ điện thấy khoái ghê có bán ko vậy (ko mua biến tần

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vỏ tủ cũng bán nữa bác.
làm cái tủ quần áo cũng ngon.







15k/ 1kg.
Bác cần lần sau em hú

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 ít bộ relay đầy đủ chân đế hàng Finder  cuộn dây 24V tháo tủ đẹp như mới.
 Có 2 loại : 3 cặp tiếp điểm và 2 cặp tiếp điểm.

















Giá: 300K /10 bộ lớn ( 3 cặp tiếp điểm)
       250K / 10 bộ nhỏ ( 2 cặp tiếp điểm )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có 1 ít bộ relay đầy đủ chân đế hàng Finder  cuộn dây 24V tháo tủ đẹp như mới.
>  Có 2 loại : 3 cặp tiếp điểm và 2 cặp tiếp điểm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lớn nhỏ mỗi thứ còn 30 nhe ae .

----------


## cncmaster

các bac cho e hỏi ngu phát, biến tần e 7,5kW thì ê đấu chso 4 cái spinder 1.5kW đc ko ạ?  :Smile:

----------


## phuocviet346

> các bac cho e hỏi ngu phát, biến tần e 7,5kW thì ê đấu chso 4 cái spinder 1.5kW đc ko ạ?


Không nên dùng như dậy, chạy kiểu này biến tần báo lỗi không chạy được đâu bác.

----------


## cncmaster

Thank bac nhé, em đấu 1 lần và đã cháy 1 cái ạ :Smile: )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Không nên dùng như dậy, chạy kiểu này biến tần báo lỗi không chạy được đâu bác.


Sao mình thấy tài liệu nó cho biến tần kéo lúc 2 motor nữa mà bạn!

----------


## cncmaster

Em cung thấy thế, cơ mà chảng biết sao chay ạ, ko biết đc ko ,các cao nhân vào chỉ giáo dùm ạ

----------


## conga

BT 7,5kw thừa sức kéo 4 con spin 1,5kw. Biến tần có chức năng tự điều chỉnh cs phù hợp cho spindler
Lưu ý cách chạy spin:
Chỉ khởi động biến tần khi các công tắc gạt cho S1,S2,S3,S4 ( S là spindle) hoàn toàn ko động chạm gì cả.  Biến tần đang chạy mà mở công tắc để chạy Spindle là tèo luôn.

----------


## phuocviet346

> Em cung thấy thế, cơ mà chảng biết sao chay ạ, ko biết đc ko ,các cao nhân vào chỉ giáo dùm ạ


Biến tần cho dùng khởi động cùng lúc 2 motor để dùng, nhưng thật sự không tốt. Chú ý phải 2 motor phải khởi động cùng lúc nha, chứ 1 cái trước và 1 cái sau là biến tần báo lỗi hoặc hỏng đó.

----------


## thuhanoi

Khuyến nghị thêm các động cơ (spindle) nên chọn cùng loại, hoặc tối thiểu cũng là cùng các thông số cơ bản

----------


## trucnguyen

Vừa alo cho  bác mua mấy cái relay, mỗi loại 10 cái nhé.
Em làm việc ở Q3, bác đi có đi ngang mang qua giúp được không.

----------


## cncmaster

> BT 7,5kw thừa sức kéo 4 con spin 1,5kw. Biến tần có chức năng tự điều chỉnh cs phù hợp cho spindler
> Lưu ý cách chạy spin:
> Chỉ khởi động biến tần khi các công tắc gạt cho S1,S2,S3,S4 ( S là spindle) hoàn toàn ko động chạm gì cả.  Biến tần đang chạy mà mở công tắc để chạy Spindle là tèo luôn.


tức là tất cả các spinder đều bật rồi, bjo chỉ cần chạy chương trình thôi, ko động chạm gì tới spinder nữa ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có 1 ít bộ relay đầy đủ chân đế hàng Finder  cuộn dây 24V tháo tủ đẹp như mới.
>  Có 2 loại : 3 cặp tiếp điểm và 2 cặp tiếp điểm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vừa bán vừa hốt gạch thì giờ còn lại 20 bộ lớn ( 3 cặp tiếp điểm )
----
Có 1 ít Timer , Safely reylay monitor E-Stop , Cầu chì ... hàng tháo tủ Made in Germany còn rất mới.









Sẽ chi tiết giá và số lượng sau nhe.

----------


## solero

> Không nên dùng như dậy, chạy kiểu này biến tần báo lỗi không chạy được đâu bác.


Sao lại không hả bác? Em dùng 1 con biến tần 7,5kW chạy 4 con spindle 2,2KW trong 2 năm mà chả sao. Dòng 4 con spindle ăn có 1,6A (trong khi biến tần có thể OUT được 20A).

----------


## phuocviet346

> Sao lại không hả bác? Em dùng 1 con 7,5kW chạy 4 con 2,2KW trong 2 năm mà chả sao. Dòng 4 con spindle ăn có 1,6A (trong khi biến tần có thể OUT được 20A).


Bác dùng với điều kiện khởi động cùng lúc tất cả các spindle, còn tính về dòng thì đủ tải chạy cho 4 con nhưng chạy vậy dễ hỏng biến tần lắm. Bên em làm bên mảng tự động không bao giờ dám xài như vậy.

----------


## solero

> Bác dùng với điều kiện khởi động cùng lúc tất cả các spindle, còn tính về dòng thì đủ tải chạy cho 4 con nhưng chạy vậy dễ hỏng biến tần lắm. Bên em làm bên mảng tự động không bao giờ dám xài như vậy.


Cái bác nói nó không sai nhưng nó phải áp dụng trong trương hợp nào. Đối với ứng dụng cho máy CNC gỗ nó đặc thù (chỉ on spindle ở đầu phiên làm việc và on đến cuối phiên) nên hoàn toàn có thể sử dụng được.

Chỉ cần cẩn thận, khi biến tần đang chạy có thể OFF chứ không được phép ON spindle

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Vừa bán vừa hốt gạch thì giờ còn lại 20 bộ lớn ( 3 cặp tiếp điểm )
> ----
> Có 1 ít Timer , Safely reylay monitor E-Stop , Cầu chì ... hàng tháo tủ Made in Germany còn rất mới.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relay đã bán hết.
---- 

Còn chi tiết mấy em này như sau:




* PILZ type PNOZ X2.8P
 Giá: 500K/4.








----""""------


 Timer Finder nhiều chức dạng On Off Pulse tùy chỉnh 
type 87.01 và type 87.02.

Giá 300K/2








----""::------

Module điều khiển nhiệt độ của ABB type Cc/U/RTDR, đầy đủ dây dò chính hảng đi cùng.

Giá: 400K/2





-----""""-----

ABB Wacht dog monitoring relay CM-WDS
 Giá 300K/2.




-----"""":-----


Moller EMT6
100K/1

----------


## phuocviet346

Hàng đẹp quá anh Hải

----------


## trucnguyen

Bác Hải để em 4 bộ điều khiển nhiệt độ ABB nhé +  mớ 20 cái relay đặt hôm trước.
Trưa mốt em qua lấy như sms. 
Bác cần cọc trước thì cho em số TK, (ưu tiên Vietc0mbank)
Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hàng đẹp quá anh Hải


Thanks Việt
Có lấy cái nào không?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Relay đã bán hết.
> ---- 
> 
> Còn chi tiết mấy em này như sau:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * PILZ type PNOZ X2.8P
> ...


Các món đã bán 
* Module nhiệt độ ABB : hết.
* Timer Finder type 87.02 : hết

Còn lại :
Timer Finder type 87.01 : còn 6.
ABB watch dog monitoring:  còn 2
Moller EMT6 : còn 9.
Pilz còn 4

----------


## GORLAK

toàn hàng đẹp, chắc có cái tủ cuả mớ này hả a?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> toàn hàng đẹp, chắc có cái tủ cuả mớ này hả a?


Nó đó Lak ơi !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> chỉnh biến tần bằng cách gì đây sếp ? em ngu phần điện vô địch.


nó có cái đĩa cd đó Nam, kết nối với máy tình rồi cài đặt. Không thì phải mua cái bàn phím bấm cho nhanh

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> *TA56:
> 
> Cần bán cặp rây SKF loại có cánh 4 rãnh bi còn sáng bóng, cao su gạt bụi còn mới nguyên và khá bót em nó dài 1180.
> 
>       Cặp gồm 8 con trượt, hàng tháo máy cắt chỉ không phải cắt dây nhe ae. 
> 
>        Loại này chắc chịu tải nặng vì thấy con trượt có đôi cánh to ( to hơn loại không có cánh luôn). 
> 
>     Nặng hơn 9kg, cặp này đem cắt đôi cũng ra được 2 cặp gần 600 ah.
> ...


dọn lại cái ngầm giường thì nhớ còn em này chưa bán . Fix 2.6 triệu

----------


## cnclaivung

Nhầm nhọt.tưởng 1.6m

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Relay đã bán hết.
> ---- 
> 
> Còn chi tiết mấy em này như sau:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * PILZ type PNOZ X2.8P
> ...


Thêm 5 em điều khiển nhiệt cho tủ điện. Hàng châu âu tháo tủ ra luôn.







Giá 400k/5 em

----------


## Totdo

Lấy 1 sét 5 em điều khiển nhiệt cho tủ điện nhé anh Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Thêm 5 em điều khiển nhiệt cho tủ điện. Hàng châu âu tháo tủ ra luôn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 400k/5 em


Mấy em này đã bán.
--""""----


Thêm 1 bộ jack cấm 3 pha thấy dòng ghi 50A.
jack cái gắn mặt tủ jack đực gắn motor hay máy móc gì đó. Nhìn còn đẹp.
Lưu ý ở vị trí OFF mới tháo hay gắn jack đực vô được nhe.













Giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Hitachi E-40HR đi kèm theo 1 module Out 8 ngõ , có thêm cái bàn phím lập trình ( PGMJ ). Trên mặt CPU có khớp gắn PGMJ vô 
Hàng tháo tủ còn đẹp .














Giá 850K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> *** T.A30: 
> Cặp rây trượt con lăn bảng 45 Rexroth Germany R185342210 
>  490 [7220] cây rây nó vuông 45mm , loại sử dụng bi đũa con trượt có cánh. Cặp rây dài 1100mm chưa qua sử dụng vì nó còn đủ cả 4 cây nhựa bảo vệ rãnh bi . Con trượt vài chổ lên màu sét là do bảo quản không tốt. Bi thì còn nguyên mới. Gắn vô trượt ngon lành bót lắm luôn (loại này khi chưa có tải đè lên có khi đẩy đi không muốn nổi, nhưng có gì nặng đè lên thì cứ đẩy là tới). Thân ray sáng đẹp long lanh nhe ae. Em nặng tầm 40 kg.
> Mời ae xem hình , thấy hợp thì ủng hộ mình vài cặp nhe.😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Còn lại 3 cây thanh lý giá 1,5 triệu /1 cây 
( lưu ý giá 1 cây nhe, nặng gần 20kg )

----------


## truongkiet

> Còn lại 3 cây thanh lý giá 1,5 triệu /1 cây 
> ( lưu ý giá 1 cây nhe, nặng gần 20kg )


cuối tháng hàng mà còn em lấy

----------


## GORLAK

oa... cặp ray khủng quá, ko lẽ quất 1 cặp????

----------


## tranhung123456

quất đi GORLAK tớ mới gọi hỏi thăm nhưng ray này dùng cho máy CNC khủng long :Big Grin: (định mua nhưng nghe mô tả thì phải dùng motor khủng kéo mới dc nên thôi)
 cái vụ mà con trược chạy bi đủa tớ rất khoái

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> quất đi GORLAK tớ mới gọi hỏi thăm nhưng ray này dùng cho máy CNC khủng long(định mua nhưng nghe mô tả thì phải dùng motor khủng kéo mới dc nên thôi)
>  cái vụ mà con trược chạy bi đủa tớ rất khoái


Vì cái phót gạt bụi nó bót lắm . Nếu bỏ cái phót đó chắc nhẹ hơn

----------


## Tuấn

Em có dùng loại ray này rồi. Lắp lên máy nó chạy nhẹ lắm chứ ko nặng. Kẹp con máy khoan bé tẹo vào vitme nó kéo cái bàn 1 tấn chạy rầm rầm
Step 86 dư lực rồi

----------


## conga

Cây ray ngon quá, tiếc là xa quá, tiền ship e ngại quá chứ lị. Bác chủ mà free ship e lấy luôn 2 cây. :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Còn lại 3 cây thanh lý giá 1,5 triệu /1 cây 
> ( lưu ý giá 1 cây nhe, nặng gần 20kg )


Đã đủ gạch. Xem như xong. Thanks ae

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> PLC Hitachi E-40HR đi kèm theo 1 module Out 8 ngõ , có thêm cái bàn phím lập trình ( PGMJ ). Trên mặt CPU có khớp gắn PGMJ vô 
> Hàng tháo tủ còn đẹp .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mới test nguồn 220v vô đèn sáng liền.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 20 THK SSR20 dài 1120, có 4 con loại 4 rãnh bi 4 cái lổ bắt ốc , có đệm giữa nhưng viên bi nên rất êm.
Hàng không chút tì vết có thể nói là khá mới. Không rơ không sượng phót chắn bụi còn rất bót .





















$$$$ Giá: 2 triệu.

----------


## buithonamk42

Bác Hải à, em đặt gạch cặp ray bản 20 dài 1120 nhé, lát em nhắn số dt cho bác, nếu oke thứ 2 em chuyển tiền

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác Hải à, em đặt gạch cặp ray bản 20 dài 1120 nhé, lát em nhắn số dt cho bác, nếu oke thứ 2 em chuyển tiền


Đã sms cho bác số tk. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cặp ray bảng 30 THK SR30 loại này chỉ có 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng cũng có cánh và là loại 4 rãnh bi. Dài 840mm hàng trượt êm không sượng.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chủ nhật lục lồi ra 2 cặp rây chưa đi.
Fix cặp THK 30 còn 1,7 triệu.
 Cặp THK35 còn 2,8 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cây vitme phii 15 bước 20 hành trình khoảng 800 tổng dài 970. Áo gối đầy đủ . 2 cây này có vài chổ lên màu sét
nhưng vẫn êm khi lướt qua chổ này.

( Có gạch cho cả 2 )







[








Giá: 900k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Một em robot 4 trục hiệu HaMa model HM 8000.
gồm 3 trục tịnh tiến và 1 trục xoay.
Phần cơ: 
Kích thước 620x640x460
Trục X cặp rây bảng 15 chạy dây đai hành trình 400 kéo bằng moto step 5 pha Vexta UPH599 
Y: cặp trượt tròn phi 16 , dây đai hành trình 125 , motor step 5 pha Vexta UPH696.
Z: cặp trượt tròn phi tầm 12 , dây đai hành trình 195, motor step 5 pha UPH596.
Trục xoay A motor step 5 pha Vexta 566.
cuối cùng là cơ cấu kẹp bằng khí nén.
Có vài chổ nắp bảo vệ bị nốp có thể gò lại và không ảnh hưởng gì bên trong và hoạt động. 
Tất cả trục đều êm và tốt.

Phần điện: hộp điện zin theo máy còn khá đẹp và nguyên vẹn
Đầy đủ driver của Vexta cho các trục (dạng hộp driver  tháo vỏ ghép vô tủ điện cho gọn) gồm 3  em lớn cho trục XYZ và 1 em nhỏ cho trục xoay.
Bộ vi điều khiển kết hợp với tay cầm teaching có thể nhớ đến 20 chương trình.

Giá bán 5 triệu

Hình em nó đây:



























Chổ jack đang tháo ra là của motor trục X .






Driver trục xoay.








Tay cầm đk có thể tháo rời qua jack cấm 50 chân.


Lưu ý hàng không bao test.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Chủ nhật lục lồi ra 2 cặp rây chưa đi.
> Fix cặp THK 30 còn 1,7 triệu.
>  Cặp THK35 còn 2,8 triệu


bộ này còn ko ạ ? cặp thk35 hành trình được 90 ko anh?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Vừa tháo máy 2 cặp rây Bảng 20 THK SR20W
> dài 580 loại này 4 rãnh bi, bi còn nguyên
> Hàng còn trượt êm không rơ, chổ vàng là mở bò dính lâu ngày nhe ae, lau sơ qua chụp luôn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hàng đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp Tamagawa Brushless DC motor TS3409N206 tầm 550w , 3000rpm còn đẹp.

Kiểu dáng mặt mâm thân vuông 100 dài 260.













Giá 500k/1

----------


## ngocdong2001

> 


Bán Hải có đi ve chai gặp thì cân cho mình ít kg board mạch như thế này hoặc có biết chỗ nào rả ve chai hú mình với, đang cần mấy con ic "zin".

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bán Hải có đi ve chai gặp thì cân cho mình ít kg board mạch như thế này hoặc có biết chỗ nào rả ve chai hú mình với, đang cần mấy con ic "zin".


Ok bác. Vài hôm nữa có mình hú cho. Luôn tiền xăng 300k tầm 3kg.
được mình cân về

----------


## ngocdong2001

Được, khi nào có bác phone mình chuyển tiền lên cho. Nhưng bác nhớ để ít dùm trong đó có con ic như mình khoanh đỏ trong hình gửi kèm nay nhe. Còn lưu số của mình ko?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Được, khi nào có bác phone mình chuyển tiền lên cho. Nhưng bác nhớ để ít dùm trong đó có con ic như mình khoanh đỏ trong hình gửi kèm nay nhe. Còn lưu số của mình ko?


Vậy bác cứ chi tiết có con gì và con gì luôn cho dể nhe. Sms mình nhe 09787885OO

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bộ điều khiển nhiệt độ Omron E5BS-R1P.
> size 78x78 , nguồn 220V, input Pt100 hay thermocoup TC đều được , out Relay và có luôn out Alam , còn pát bắt mặt tủ và cây dò Pt100 Zin theo đồng hồ nhe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 500k


Bộ này đang còn hàng.

-----"""""---- 

Có thêm 2 bộ điều khiển nhiệt độ Omron E5CS-QKJ hàng tháo tủ ngon lành input thermocouple, out 20mA 12VDC.
Đặc biệt có cảm biến chính hảng Omron đi kèm.
Đang hoạt động tốt!







Giá 500k/1 bộ ( có luôn cảm biến)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme HIWIN phi 25 bước 25 tổng dài 1300mm hành trình 1050 sáng đẹp không rơ không sượng.










Giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## thanhvp

> Vitme HIWIN phi 25 bước 25 tổng dài 1300mm hành trình 1050 sáng đẹp không rơ không sượng.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...#ixzz4I31qcz1n


Mình gạch bộ này nhé ,mai chuyển khoản cho bác!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình gạch bộ này nhé ,mai chuyển khoản cho bác!


Cây vitme 1.2 triệu + ship viettel 100k = 1,3 triệu.
Ok ,bác sms 09787885OO nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cây gì hoạt động như vitme mà nhìn thì nó như bộ trượt tròn.

Cây phi 15 dài 450 cứ quay 1 vòng cục nhôm di chuyển 8mm, cây này có đủ bạc đạn 2 đầu.

Cây phi 10 dài 420 cứ quay 1 vòng cục nhôm di chuyển 4mm.


Không thấy rơ lắc gì hết luôn nhe.

Giá: 400k/ cây phi 15.
        300k/ cây phi 10.

      ( Đã bán)









Vàng vàng là dầu mở chứ em nó sáng choan nhe

----------


## hung1706

2 cây này dạng Threadless ball screw như này đấy ạ: http://www.amacoil.com/rolling-ring-how.html

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần bán cặp ray bảng 30 THK 30TBA dài 680, hàng tháo máy thân rây có sét nhưng con trượt còn láng rãnh bi nguyên vẹn trượt êm , phót gạt bụi còn bót .
Nặng 15 kg.














Giá : 1,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp van selenoid CKD gắn trên khối nhôm to , dài 200 loại 5 cửa 2 vị trí , điện 24vdc.
Hàng tháo robot lấy hàng dùng cho xi lanh to
Hàng còn sáng đẹp có sẵn giảm thanh và kết nối cho ống in out.

Giá 300k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor giảm tốc Oriental Japan 40w 220v hộp số ngang có cái nhông chạy dây đai sẵn luôn hàng tháo robot đẹp nhe. Loại này chạy đảo chiều được nhe . Ra 50÷60 rpm.

( Đã bán)












Giá: 300k/1 (mua 2 em tặng sợi dây đai )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xích nhựa Japan 
1 sợi R75 bảng 40x80 dài 2m9 . Giá 350k.
1 sợi R98 bảng 50x115 dài 2m7. Giá 350K


       ( Đã bán)

----------


## solero

Em gạch sợi 2,7m nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em gạch sợi 2,7m nhé.


Em bác cả hai sợi rồi bác. Hôm nào thấy em hú bác nha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khởi động từ Siemens 80A cuộn dây 24VDC còn đẹp đã test ngon lành, chỉ có 1 góc lổ bắt ốc bị bể ( còn giữ lại phần bể cho ae hàn lại)

Giá 400k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có vài cây vitme tháo máy còn ngon đẹp dành cho ae chế cháo trục Z.

* Cặp Nachi EBS2505-375EBD13 Chuẩn C5ZR.
Phi 25 bước 5 hành trình 235 dài 375 . Đai ốc kiểu như có áo sẵn cứ thế mà bắt vào tấm trươt.





$$ Giá: 500k/1 cây.

-------"""""---------

* Cây THK : KX11102 phi 32 bước 6 dài 340 hành trình 80 tiện sẵn 2 đầu sáng đẹp.





$ Giá : 400k/1 cây.

-------"""""------

*** Một em khủng long chân ngắn THK: KX1191 nút đôi phi 36 bước 10 hành trình 135 dài 400.
hàng sáng đẹp ngon lành .









$$$ Giá: 600k/1 cây.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số SHIMPO model NEVSH-9G-200
Kích thước 195×90x90 loại vuông gốc.
Lổ cốt vào 14 mặt bích size 60, lổ cốt ra xuyên tâm 17 có mặt bích size 90.

 Tỉ số truyền 1/9
Hàng còn bén vỏ nhôm lổ ốc có 1 lổ dập ren tí mà lấy cái taro ngoáy cái chắc không phải khó.













Giá 500k

----------


## conga

Gửi cho e cây ray 30 THK nhé, mai e ck cho

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 5 pha to bự nặng lên nguồn đầy đủ . Bán cho ae nghiên cứu hay sưu tầm đồ cổ.
hàng đẹp nắp đậy đầy đủ. Tháo ra show bên trong cho ae xem

Giá 300k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình đồ cơ khí tạm hết chuyển sang điện điện tử các loại.

Bộ truyền thông bằng tia hay sóng khoản truyền 100m.

Giá 400k /1 cái ( có 2 cái).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

4 cái đèn led nguồn 24 vdc kích thước như cái si-nhan của xe cub. Hàng Japan còn khá đẹp .

 Giá 200K /4 cái

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo Yamaha model C6L12-550. ( tháng 10/2014)
Kích thước dài 790 ngang 70 cao 65. Hành trình 560 mở rộng lên 600.
Vitme phi 12 bước 12 không tì vết .

Sử dụng 1 cây rây bảng ngang 40  vài chổ có sét mặt trên không sượng sùng gì hết nhe.

Motor ac servo yamaha 60w.

Cái này hợp với ae lên ba D  Laser hay cái gì tải nhẹ .

Giá 1,2 triệu ( bằng cây vitme cộng rây ,nhôm, ốc vít ..... chưa kể công ráp ).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanh lý ve chai các mục nhe ae.
ưu tiên ae đến nhà lấy. 


Vc1: bldc motor vexta như hình 2 motor và 2 driver. 
Driver như hình 1 cái lên nguồn mà không biết làm cho nó chạy, 1 cái tháo vỏ chưa ráp.
 Hết luôn 200k. ( 2 motor 2 driver (1 trong hộp 1 banh ra rồi))









----"""""------ 



Vc2: 
Đồng hồ nhiệt omron 9 cái như hình lên nguồn mà không có bát bắt tủ nhe.

Giá : 300k.

----------


## vufree

Mình lấy Brushless nhé Bác.Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vc3:
Bịch tụ như hình nhật về gần 1.5kg.
Giá 150k cho tất cả trong hình
( có gạch cứng )




------""""""--------

Vc4: 2 bộ driver mitsu và keyence lên nguồn.
mua 600k giờ bán 500k
(Có gạch VC4) -》 ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vc5: 2 cục driver yaskawa và thêm cục gì to  chưa test chưa cắm điện lại luôn.
giá 400k cho đám đó.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vc6: 
2 cái camera có ống thu phóng như hình 1 toshiba và 1 keyence ( có sợi quang dẫn sáng.

(Đã bán)
Giá 200k cả 2.

----------


## secondhand

Mình đăng ký 2 con camera nhé bác Hải, qua lễ ck

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình đăng ký 2 con camera nhé bác Hải, qua lễ ck


Mình vừa nhận qua đt 1 bác tới nhà lấy. Bác thông cảm mình nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vc7: 4 cái bánh xe bằng nhôm phi 100 1 bánh 2 bạc đạn có cốt loaik có ren.

Giá 250k cho 4 cái.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vc8: dây điều khiển phi ngoài 14 loại mềm dẻo có bọc cắp chống nhiễu. Loại này cặp xoắn dây nhiễn 24 sợi nhỏ bên trong. Tháo máy Nhật. Dài 8,5m.

Giá 300k.

----------


## Mechanic

Mình lấy 8.5m dây điểu khiên nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy 8.5m dây điểu khiên nhe


Đồng ý với bác

----------


## ngocsut

Bác còn bộ camera nào để em nhé, nếu có thể bác nhắn vào số e 0977766788. Em cảm ơn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cục AC Servo Driver to mạch còn mới nguyên. 
Ae nghiên cứu hay rành thì lấy linh kiện nhe. Nhìn con công suất của Fuji ghi 500v 30Ax6 .
















Giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cặp rây THK HSR25 tháo máy mà máy gì không biết vì người ta tháo.
Rây dài đúng 1m không chút rơ ráo sượn sùng 1 cây có 1 con trượt. 

Giá 1,5 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Diode xung hàng Hitachi loại 3A nằm trong bịch.

Giá 300k/600 em.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK mã RH2555 dài 600 , 4 con trượt mỗi con dài 120. Loại 2 rãnh bi áp má 2 bên.( thấy mấy bộ combo cũng hay dùng loại này )
Hàng còn sáng đẹp như mới luôn.




















Giá: 1 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SR30 dài 360 có 4 con trượt. Hàng còn sáng láng, bi bóng không sượng.

Giá 900K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây THK HSR25 loại 4 rãnh bi có cánh chắc chịu tải nặng.
Hàng tháo máy còn bót .

*Cặp dài 1000 giá 2,4 triệu.

*Cặp dài 1060 giá 2,5 triệu.

----------


## Duccdt06

Bác có con trượt thk ssr25 ko. Có e lấy 2 con

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SSR25 dài 1215còn sáng bóng hàng tháo máy lâu ngày nhưng nhờ dầu mỡ nên em còn bóng . Hàng không rơ 

Giá 2,3 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần bán cặp rây THK bảng 20 SR20 dài 1840 hàng tháo máy nằm ngoài trời nên set nhiều chổ hàng không rơ ráo gì hết. Bi sáng nguyên .

Giá 2,6 triệu. (ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme NTN chuẩn C3 phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 365 tổng dài 510 , sáng đẹp như mới lướt êm nhẹ nhàng . Gối dạng FK có pát bắt motor sẵn luôn áo đai ốc.

Giá  1,4 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme Nachi phi 20 bước 8 hành trình 220 tổng dài 470 loại double nuts . Hàng sáng láng không ro ráo gì cả , có 2 cái bạc đan7202 sẵn luôn.

Giá 700K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vc3: bao tụ điện vẫn còn.
Vc7: 4 bánh xe nhôm vẫn còn.
Vc8: 8.5m dây đk 24 ruột vẫn còn.
 * 600 con diode xung Hitachi vẫn còn.
* Driver to đẹp vẫn còn.
Trang 19 nhe ae
Ưu tiên đến nhà lấy .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái hộp điện tử Japan gì đó kích thước 430x400x200 bên trong bo mạch gắn đầy ic : 3 mạch lớn đầy ic các loại,
2 bộ nguồn 1 cái quạt , có luôn cái máy in kim tích hợp có thể kéo ra vô được, mặt điều khiển bàn phím ngon lành LCD hiển thị màu, jack cấm dây điện bẹ bẹ loại 20 và 40 châm nhiều.
Hàng cấm điện 110V vô lên đèn lên LCD .
Bán cho ae nghiên cứu hay rã linh kiện.

Giá 800k.

----------


## anhxco

> Cây vitme NTN chuẩn C3 phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 365 tổng dài 510 , sáng đẹp như mới lướt êm nhẹ nhàng . Gối dạng FK có pát bắt motor sẵn luôn áo đai ốc.
> 
> Giá  1,4 triệu.


Bác giúp e đo kích thước từ loổ đến lổ của gối và ụ vitme đc k ạ, thank bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đo thì dể mà đo lổ nào giờ bác , lổ nhiều lắm !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thêm 2 cây vitme THK phi 16 bước 5 dòng KX tổng dài 290 hành trình 135 , sẵn gối dạng FK ( bạc đạn 7x)
Hàng sáng láng nguyên cây không rơ gì hết.

1 cây thiếu miếng sắt chặn phia sau giá 400k
1 cây đầy đủ giá 450k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có vài em khởi Allen-Bradley 40A hàng new rách hộp cuộn dây 24VDC còn đẹp lộng lãy.

Giá 200k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần bán 1 em vitme Kuroda C1S 15-5
Phi 15 bước 5 hành trình 450 tổng dài 560 . Có sẵn gối và mặt bích step 2 pha size 57, cuối vít đã tiện sẵn cho bạc đạn.
Hàng sáng láng gần hết cây chỉ cuối có ít chổ đổi chút ít màu. Chắc chắn là hàng dùng ngon lành.

Giá bán 700k.
Ae cần thêm khớp nối thì 800k. (Đã bán)
Ae cân thêm khớp nối và luôn step motor  thì 900k.

 Em trắng sáng lắm tại chụp thiếu sáng.

----------


## anhxco

> Cây vitme NTN chuẩn C3 phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 365 tổng dài 510 , sáng đẹp như mới lướt êm nhẹ nhàng . Gối dạng FK có pát bắt motor sẵn luôn áo đai ốc.
> 
> Giá  1,4 triệu.


Em ước lượng qua cây thước của bác rồi ạ, không vừa theo yêu cầu, cảm ơn bác!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em ước lượng qua cây thước của bác rồi ạ, không vừa theo yêu cầu, cảm ơn bác!


Ước với lượng giỏi đó.

Cây vitme này chỉ không hợp với bác đó thôi nhe ae.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 30 THK SSR30 dài 840 hàng tháo máy cũ còn  dùng được trượt không rơ không sượng.

Giá 2,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 cây rây mini bảng 12 THK SRS12 dài 150 ( 1 cây 1 con trượt). Hàng mới khui thùng mới đẹp.

Giá 200k/2 cây. ( mua 4 cây bao ship ) ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 em lọc nguồn 6A và 1 em 15A hàng Japan.

Giá 220K cho tất cả.

----------


## vufree

Gạch đống lọc nguồn nha Bác Hai

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gạch 4 cái lọc nguồn nha Bác Hai


Mớ đó 5 cục đó bác

----------


## vufree

Rồi lụm hết.... kekekek

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái đồng hồ so chân que gì đó, hàng cũ nằm trong hộp xanh tên là Teclock TL-315 , 0.01 đến 0.8mm. 
Giá 250k. ( Đã bán )

----------


## Himd

Có cái đồng hồ so chân que gì đó, hàng cũ nằm trong hộp xanh tên lá Teclock TL-315 , 0.01 đến 0.8mm. 
Giá 250k.

để cho mình nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có cái đồng hồ so chân que gì đó, hàng cũ nằm trong hộp xanh tên lá Teclock TL-315 , 0.01 đến 0.8mm. 
> Giá 250k.
> 
> để cho mình nhé


Bác chịu phí ship nhe !

----------


## Himd

ok minh lấy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ok minh lấy


280K hàng tới nhà nhe bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Yaskawa Brushless DC motor driver
 type: CBTR-SN18A-TS5A
3 pha 220V in.
Nhìn sợi dây cáp cho motor to chắc em này công suất lớn.
Khả năng dùng kéo cho mấy em pín-đồ.

Giá 1,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 25 THK HSR25 loại có, cánh 4 rãnh bi tải nặng dài 1250 , bi bọng sáng bóng , hàng tháo máy nên con trượt còn sáng.

Giá 2,6 triệu. ( Có Gạch)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 30 THK NR30 dài 360 loại 4 rãnh bi to , con trượt dài 120. Hàng tháo máy sáng đẹp như mới , phót phiết còn nguyên  bót.
Chỉ có 1 con trượt không rành nên rút ra xem bi văng ra hốt lại không hết. 3 em còn lại để nguyên. A em mua về thêm bi nhe.

Nếu chỉ dùng 1 con trượt thì cũng ra cặp rây cho trục Z ht 240 ngon lành (2 con trượt dư để dành ).

Giá 1,4 triệu .

----------


## GORLAK

cặp ray to vãi đái

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp ray bảng 20 THK loại chữ thập xy thanh dẫn hướng là loại HSR20. X dài 380, Y dài 215.
Hàng trượt ngon lành.
Muốn dài hơn ae tìm thanh dẫn hướng thay vô là ngon lành.
Giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cái motor Oriental , 3 pha 220v , 25w , 1/25.
Hàng đẹp sáng, hoạt động tốt.

Giá 300k/1.

----------


## Duy Mạnh

> Có 2 cái motor Oriental , 3 pha 220v , 25w , 1/25.
> Hàng đẹp sáng, hoạt động tốt.
> 
> Giá 300k/1.


anh hải cho em đặt gạch 2 cái motor  oriental nhé , mai liên hệ bác sau

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhóm 4 cái đồng hồ nhiệt độ . Tất cả đều lên nguồn , không có cảm biến , điện 220V gồm có:
 3 em Omron E5CS-Q1G  out 12Vdc 20mA , Alam có 1.
1 em hiệu AA gì đó.
Tình trạng như hình .

Giá 300k/ 4 cái trong hình.













------""""-------


Nguồn cho PLC Siemens S7 300. 
In 220v , out 24V 5A.
Hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 400k

----------


## huanpt

> Vừa tháo ra 2 em y vậy nữa nhe cũng là Yaskawa 750w còn khá mới trục quay êm nắp encoder còn nguyên vẹn.
> giá vẫn là 800k/1 em.


Mình lấy 1 em nhé bác.

Mà sdt của bác dư 1 số thì phải.

Thks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy 1 em nhé bác.
> 
> Mà sdt của bác dư 1 số thì phải.
> 
> Thks


Yaskawa 750w hết nhe bác.
Số đt em vừa đủ ah !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> anh hải cho em đặt gạch 2 cái motor  oriental nhé , mai liên hệ bác sau


Vâng . Đã nhắn số tk nhe.

----------


## phuongmd

Nếu motor là SGMAS-08A... cho gạch 1 con

----------


## tranhung123456

Nhìn hình là moto SGMAH khỏi tả chi tiết
Site AAA là encoder 13 bis

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thêm một em biến tần hàng của Motortronics (Mỹ) model Me2 - 101-M
Loại này nhỏ ngọn .

Input 110 v 1pha

Output 3pha 220V 1 hp. (0.75kw), 
0 ÷  200 Hz.

Hàng còn ngon lành hoạt động tốt.














$$$$ Giá bán 750K.
Nếu ae nào cần mua biến tần mà ko có biến áp ra 110V thì trọn 1 bộ biến tần + ổn áp ra 110v( 1kw) thì giá 1.1 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Proximity sensor Amplifier  hàng Omron E2CA-AL4F.
Hàng còn lên nguồn không tháo trong tủ là không thấy cái vỏ bảo vệ. Loại này kết hợp với cảm biến tiệm cận omron E2CA-X10A với độ nhạy cao có nhiều ứng dụng khác so với cảm biến tiệm cận thông thường . 
Phát hiện kim loại trên kim loại và phát hiện được kim loại màu luôn nữa.

Giá 500K/2.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp vitme IKO mini phi 8 bước 0,8 hành trình 70. Đầy đủ gối áo và sẵn luôn pát motor size 57.
Hàng còn ngon lành .

Giá 390K/ 2 cây. (Đã Bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lọc nguồn Japan 3 pha 30A. 
Giá 200k/1 (lấy hết 2 bao ship). 

( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ phát xung Vexta model UG6100S còn khá đẹp . Cái này để cấp xung cho drive step hay servo chạy tới chạy lui cũng tiện hay điều khiển tốc đô thông qua tốc độ phát xung.
Hàng tháo máy nên có ghi lại được mấy chân vô pulse và dir của driver.
Test nguồn lên đèn.
Giá bán 400K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme THK BLK1510G DAX-1K12 phi 15 bước 10 tổng dài 660 hành trình 560  hàng còn hoạt động tốt không sượng. Hai đầu tiện sẵn cho bạc đạn ( phi 10 )
Loại này phù hợp cho ae làm tải nhẹ .


Giá 300K. ( Đang trong tình trạng vỡ gạch )
Gạch vỡ lại lành ->>> Bán rồi







Vỡ gạch do cốt ra em chỉ có 8mm.

----------


## nqhung07

Tối mai thứ hai ghé lấy nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme THK dòng SX phi 14 bước 2 hành trình 160 tổng dài 260.
Nguyên cây còn rất mới chổ vàng là mở bò nhe. Gối dạng FK biến hình quái 1 chút có sẵn pát bắt motor . Có sẵn áo đai ốc.

Giá 300k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Con trượt THK HSR30 loại có cánh còn khá mới phót còn nguyên.

Giá 1,3 triệu/4 con.

----------


## Totdo

Có con nhông nhỏ đi chung với con nhông to em lấy bộ này
không có con nhông nhỏ thì hủy anh nhé

----------


## Duy Mạnh

> Vâng . Đã nhắn số tk nhe.


Sáng nay em đã nhận được 2 chiếc motor rồi nhé, hàng rất đẹp, đóng gói rất cẩn thận, rất ưng ý

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo từ sắt L dày 12 kích thước 1320x145x90.
Sử dụng 1 cây rây IKO bảng 20 ( LWS20) dài 1245 gồm 2 con trượt phót con nguyên .
Vitme phi ISSOKU phi 25 bước 20 dài 1270 hành trình theo combo đạt 1070, vài chổ ố vàng chứ không rổ gì hết, có gối 2 đầu sẵn cái pát bắt motor luôn.

Hàng trượt êm không rơ ráo sượng sùng.
Gần 50kg .

Giá 3 triệu.











Có vỏ inox bảo vệ luôn.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cái này mình để truyền động bên cho em 6090 được không bác?
Em nó nặng bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

[QUOTE=hieunguyenkham;88425]Cái này mình để truyền động bên cho em 6090 được không bác?
Em nó nặng bao nhiêu vậy 
Mình nói thiệt là không biết.
Cái cân tại bãi là 48kg, cân có kiểm định thì chưa cân thử.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 cái ổ cứng tháo từ máy Server hàng của HP loại nhỏ như của ổ cứng laptop. Hàng còn nguyên vẹn chỉ nắm rồi kéo nó ra khỏi máy.

4 cái dung lượng 146GB  model DG146ABAB4.
2 cái dung lượng 72GB  model  DG072ABAB3.

Bán mù không bao test.

Giá 250K/1 cái 146Gb.
       200K/1 cái 72Gb.

Còn gắn dính cái chốt nhựa gài vô máy luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy đọc băng từ Mitsu : Progaram Cassette Desk 
Type : CMT-2A.
Còn sáng đẹp bên trong mạch miết nguồn còn nguyên .
Bác nào có dùng máy CNC có đọc băng từ mua dùng hay ae có khả năng dò dây độ cho em nó thêm cái amply gắn cái loa cho phát nhạc vàng( ý tưởng tượng thôi nhe ).

Giá bán không bao test: 800k.

----------


## thuhanoi

Toàn hàng độc không thế bác Hải  :Big Grin:  - có khi ít bữa nữa có đầu đọc băng đục lỗ cho máy CNC đấy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 bộ rây con lăn mini của NB japan dài tầm 80 hành trình cỡ  60 . Cả 2 đều có hộp 1 con như chưa dùng 1 con như đã dùng.

Giá 250K/ 2. ( có gạch) Đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy đo độ pH tích hợp luôn đo nhiệt hình như là 2 kênh vì nó ra 2 đầu dò có dây dài .

Hàng của DKK-TOA mã WM-22EP.
hàng còn lên lcd đầy đủ như hình. Chỉ có cái nắp đậy pin không còn.

Hàng y hình giá 300k. (Có gạch) Đã bán

----------


## thuyetnq

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;89346]Máy đo độ pH tích hợp luôn đo nhiệt hình như là 2 kênh vì nó ra 2 đầu dò có dây dài .

Hàng của DKK-TOA mã WM-22EP.
hàng còn lên lcd đầy đủ như hình. Chỉ có cái nắp đậy pin không còn.

Hàng y hình giá 300k. (Có gạch)


 Vỡ gạch Bác nhắn em nhé  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây bảng 25 THK HSR25 loại có cánh vừa tháo máy quẹt quẹt bớt mở bò cho nó lộ tên ra chụp luôn. Mở màng nên thấy vàng đen chứ con trượt nó còn mới bi sáng phót nó còn nguyên vẹn dẻo dai. Cho tiện bảo quản nên không lau hết mở bò.
Hàng trượt bót không rơ.

Giá : 2,6 triệu/ cặp dài 1120.

         2,5 triệu /cặp dài 1060.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme chuẩn C3 NSK phi 20 bước 4 dài 470 hành trình 290 .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo EZiimo dạng như xilanh vuông có rây dẫn hướng (1 cây) vitme phi 8 bước 12 hành trình 100 . Rây vitme hàng của THK sẵn luôn con step 2 pha của Vexta loại này có đuôi encoder phía sau luôn nhe.
Hàng sáng đẹp như mới, phù hợp tải nhè nhẹ.
Giá 450k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme chuẩn C3 NSK phi 20 bước 4 dài 470 hành trình 290 . Sáng đẹp long lanh cả cây nhe, mở bò bao phủ nên lau qua là đẹp. Không chút rơ . Đầy đủ gối 2 đầu có luôn áo đai ốc. Gối đầu dạng FK bắt vô cái ụ có mặt bích cho motor luôn. Hàng tháo máy cắt dây nên chất lượng còn khá tốt. 
Nặng 12 kg

Giá 1,3 triệu.(Đã Bán )

----------


## Luyến

> Combo EZiimo dạng như xilanh vuông có rây dẫn hướng (1 cây) vitme phi 8 bước 12 hành trình 100 . Rây vitme hàng của THK sẵn luôn con step 2 pha của Vexta loại này có đuôi encoder phía sau luôn nhe.
> Hàng sáng đẹp như mới, phù hợp tải nhè nhẹ.
> Giá 450k.


Em gạch mớ này nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em gạch mớ này nhé


Nhận gạch , thứ 2 nhận $ luôn nhe bác !

----------

Luyến

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái khớp nối mềm mà nhìn cứng lắm full sắt thép 
lổ 18-22  . To tầm 80 dài 110 sáng đẹp lắm. Loại này dạng siết ốc nó có cái bạc côn sẽ bám siết cứng cốt. Cái này làm khớp nối cho spindle cũng khỏe.


Giá 280K.

----------


## ppgas

> Có cái khớp nối mềm mà nhìn cứng lắm full sắt thép 
> lổ 18-22  . To tầm 80 dài 110 sáng đẹp lắm. Loại này dạng siết ốc nó có cái bạc côn sẽ bám siết cứng cốt. Cái này làm khớp nối cho spindle cũng khỏe.
> 
> Giá 280K.
> 
> [IMG]http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah280/thanhhaitdt80/Mobile%20Uploads/20161008_191004_zps17fuldvz.jpg[/IM]


Gạch cái này nhé Hải. Mai ghé luôn nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gạch cái này nhé Hải. Mai ghé luôn nhé.


Sau 18h nhe anh

----------

ppgas

----------


## Totdo

> Gạch cái này nhé Hải. Mai ghé luôn nhé.


Bể gạch để em nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Miếng inox tròn 120 dầy 2mm hàng của NSK (NiigataSeiki)
Trên có vạch chia độ chắc dùng đo gốc. Hàng chưa dùng vừa tháo ra khỏi bọc luôn. 

Giá 150K ( ĐÃ BÁN)










------"""""""----------.

Hộp kiểm tra nhanh cảm biến của Omron E39-VA
Sử dụng 2 pin 9V , nhà không nhiều cảm biến nên bán cho ae thường xuyên làm việc với cảm biến.

Giá 190K. ( Đã bán)

----------


## thaibinhcnc

có ray 20 dài 2300 hú phát

----------


## thuhanoi

Đồng chí H này chuyên sưu tầm được hàng đôcc ghê á, trượt 2 món ngon mỗi ngày rồi : khớp nối và đĩa chia độ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Sau 18h nhe anh


Không chạy qua kịp rồi, thanhhai nhắn giúp tk vcb, chuyển luôn cho bác yên tâm :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 cái khớp nối mềm Japan 20-25 , thân nhôm với lá thép .
hàng MIKIPULLEY mã FSC-060WD .
Phi ngoài 65 dài 75 , tài liệu hảng thì max tốc chịu được 10000rpm. 

Giá 260K/1
(Mua 4 cái bao ship)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối mềm 22-24 full sắt thép đệm cao su. Phi ngoài 55 dài 76 nhìn không có rơ ráo gì hết. 
 Nặng 800g
Giá 190K.( Đã bán)

----------


## Totdo

Tạm gạch 1 khớp nối sắt và 1 khớp nối nhôm. Lát về đo lại trục xem có vừa thì lấy nhé a Hải

----------


## Totdo

> Tạm gạch 1 khớp nối sắt và 1 khớp nối nhôm. Lát về đo lại trục xem có vừa thì lấy nhé a Hải


Lấy con khớp nối 22-24 nhe chủ thớt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Lấy con khớp nối 22-24 nhe chủ thớt


Khớp nối 22-24 bác totdo lấy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cảm biến quang Matsushita MQ-W70A-DC12-24V.
Khoảng cách phát hiện lên đến 700mm.
Có chỉnh màu phát hiện là sáng hay tối .

Có 5 em

Giá 150k/1 (Tạm hết )

----------


## thuyetnq

> Cảm biến quang Matsushita MQ-W70A-DC12-24V.
> Giá 150k/


Mình lấy 2 con Matsushita MQ-W70A-DC12-24V nầy nha anh Hải.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy 2 con Matsushita MQ-W70A-DC12-24V nầy nha anh Hải.


A lấy 2 con . Bác ở HD 2 con.
Em ở HP 1 con. 
Tạm hết

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp cảm biến quang Omron E3Z-61D , hàng còn mới lắm hoạt động tốt. Khoảng cách dò đến 100mm chế độ Light on / Dark on.

Giá 180k/2 .

----------


## phuocviet346

Lấy 2 con sensor này nha anh Hải, mai cafe lấy luôn hoặc hôm nào anh rảnh hoặc đi ngang Thành Thái quẳng cho me nha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Lấy 2 con sensor này nha anh Hải, mai cafe lấy luôn hoặc hôm nào anh rảnh hoặc đi ngang Thành Thái quẳng cho me nha


Cất 2 con này lại cho phuocviet346. Mai rãnh thì cafe sớm

----------


## phuocviet346

Ok anh, mai cafe quán cũ bên Bắc Hải nha

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dụng cụ kiểm tra chất lượng nước cầm tay ( đo lượng Na, Cl, Bo, Fe...) hiệu HACH (USA) model DR/820. 
 Có gần 90 chương trình để đo . Ae có thể tham khảo thêm tài liệu. Thay pin là lên nguồn bình thường. 

Giá 600K. ( Đã Bán )

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy cái này nhá - (sorry nhầm loại)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp cảm biến tiệm cận Keyenct EZ-18M ,phi 18 còn hoạt động tốt. Phát hiện sắt khoảng cách 5mm.

Giá 150k/2.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lộc nguồn Japan bộ sưu tập gồm 4 cục : 5A , 10A, 15A, 20A.

Giá 250k/4 cục trong hình.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

3 cái khớp nối mềm của MIKI ( Japan ). 
Gồm 2 cái 6-8 , 1 cái 10-10.

Giá : 330k/3 cái trong hình. ( đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 cái khớp mềm 14-14 mà cứng lắm full sắt phi ngoài 58 dài 45 nâu bóng .

Giá 200k.

----------


## cnclaivung

gạch cái khớp nha cụ Hãi, 4 cục lọc nguồn, ok nhé, thứ 2

----------


## thuyetnq

2anh em đã nhận hàng  Thanks a Hải.

----------

minhtriet

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần bán combo trượt bằng dây đai  có dẫn hướng bằng ray bảng 15 có 2 con trượt. Tổng dài 400 ngang 60 hành trình được 125 hàng Japan  có sẵn motor step 2 pha có encoder loại như mấy em anpha step. ( lấy driver step 2 pha chạy cũng được). Hàng đẹp cứng nhẹ êm.

















$$$$   Giá : 450k ( chưa phí vận chuyển).


Hải 09787885OO.(HCM)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo NSK full nhôm cứng ngắc luôn hành trình 145mm có sẵn cảm biến giới hạn 2 đầu và đưa dây dài ra ngoài luôn nhe. Dài 360 ngang 65 cao 70, tấm trượt trên dài đúng 100.

Loại này trượt rãnh bi 2 bên như mấy bộ combo KR của THK nhưng được cái con trượt dài hơn 100m nên khá vững chắc.
Vitme bi phi 10 bước 10 còn mới nguyên mở bò còn sáng màu nhìn như chưa dùng vậy.
Loại này cuối vitme gắn cái bánh nhông răng rồi kéo bằng đai bảng S3M  có luôn cái nhông gắn cho motor và đai đi kèm nhe ( zin của combo luôn).
Có sẵn pát sắt làm mặt bích bắt motor chuyên cho loại dây đai( lổ ốc dạng hột soài cho dể căng dây đai).

Giá 650k cho bộ như hình .
Và 900k cho bộ có sẵn motor ac servo tamagawa che bụi đầy đủ.

























Bộ có che bụi và motor.

----------


## hung1706

Em lấy 1 bộ ko motor nha bác Hải, bộ kia nếu bán rời ko motor thì em lấy luôn ạ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em lấy 1 bộ ko motor nha bác Hải, bộ kia nếu bán rời ko motor thì em lấy luôn ạ.



Bán hết cho bác luôn

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cần bán combo trượt bằng dây đai  có dẫn hướng bằng ray bảng 15 có 2 con trượt. Tổng dài 400 ngang 60 hành trình được 125 hàng Japan  có sẵn motor step 2 pha có encoder loại như mấy em anpha step. ( lấy driver step 2 pha chạy cũng được). Hàng đẹp cứng nhẹ êm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$$$   Giá : 450k ( chưa phí vận chuyển).
> 
> 
> Hải 09787885OO.(HCM)


Mình lấy cái này nhá

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy cái này nhá


Gửi vịt tel  hay bé Trang a

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác gửi vịt giúp nhá

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo NSK model XY-HRS025AM102

Kích thước dài 750 ngang 115 cao 90 hành trình 290mm.

Nội thất bên trong sáng đẹp như mới :
  Sử dụng 1 rây NSK nhưng bảng rây đến 42 và gắn đến 3 con trượt nên khá cứng vững.
 Vitme phi 15 bước 10 gối đở 2 đầu khá chắc chắn.(cốt vitme ra phi 10 nhe ae)
 Tấm trượt trên dài đến 150 .
 Sẵn luôn mặt bích motor  khớp nối và em Servo 300w của Tamagawa


Hàng trượt nhẹ nhàng mở bò còn mới nguyên zin có sẵn cảm biến giới hạn hành trình 2 đầu và đưa dây dài ra ngoài luôn .

Có thiết kế chống bụi

Giá 1,7 triệu.




Mặt dưới


motor đẹp như mới





Bên trong đây ah. 
Mà bác nào lấy như vầy thiếu motor khớp nối với 2 sợi simili che bụi thì Giá 1,4 triệu.

----------


## cnclaivung

cha này hỏi lấy khớp nối 14/14 với mấy con lọc nguồn sao hắn im ru vậy cà, ko xác nhận sao biết đâu mà chuyển thóc vậy thím Hãi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cha này hỏi lấy khớp nối 14/14 với mấy con lọc nguồn sao hắn im ru vậy cà, ko xác nhận sao biết đâu mà chuyển thóc vậy thím Hãi


2 món đó còn. 490k luôn ship ptrang nhe bác.
Đồng ý thì sms mình nhắn số tk.
Vì mấy lần bác inbox mình có trả lời và cả sms nữa mà bác im ru.
Tưởng bác đùa cho vui

----------


## cnclaivung

đù
có 1 lần bể gạch mà, đùa chi vụ này má ơi, rồi, sen dùm STK nhá

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cb 3 pha 20A chống dòng rò của MITSU hàng tháo tủ đang đóng ngắt cho con biến tần 2.2kw. Còn khá mới.
Giá 200k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo từ sắt L dày 12 kích thước 1320x145x90.
Sử dụng 1 cây rây IKO bảng 20 ( LWS20) dài 1245 gồm 2 con trượt phót còn nguyên .
Vitme phi ISSOKU phi 25 bước 20 dài 1270 hành trình theo combo đạt 1070, vài chổ ố vàng chứ không rổ gì hết, có gối 2 đầu sẵn cái pát bắt motor luôn.

Hàng trượt êm không rơ ráo sượng sùng.
Gần 50kg .

Giá 3 triệu.

Bác nào thích vitme mình bán riêng cây vitme luôn ( gối 2 đầu.)

Giá vitme là 2 triệu.









Có vỏ inox bảo vệ luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cặp vitme chuẩn C5 NSK W1601-139PY-C5Z phi 16 bước 2 hành trình 73mm tổng dài 190.
Chổ bắt gối phi 17 , chổ gắn khớp nối phi 7. Có sẵn con tán siết gối xịn của SKF . Hàng còn sáng cả cây không rơ.

Giá 420K/2.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Miếng mạch tháo tủ điện Nhật chức năng như đâu là lộc nguồn . Còn rất mới 3 pha 220v nó đang đấu trên CB của 2 con biến tần 2.2kw. 

Giá 190k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Fuji 2.2kw  type FRN2.2C1S-2KPM.
Vào 220v . Ra 400hz .

Giá 2 triệu. ( Có gạch )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> đù
> có 1 lần bể gạch mà, đùa chi vụ này má ơi, rồi, sen dùm STK nhá


Bác có mua không để mình bán lẻ khách cái khớp nối.
Bác hay im im mình không biết đường lần

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## hung1706

> Combo NSK full nhôm cứng ngắc luôn hành trình 145mm có sẵn cảm biến giới hạn 2 đầu và đưa dây dài ra ngoài luôn nhe. Dài 360 ngang 65 cao 70, tấm trượt trên dài đúng 100.
> 
> Loại này trượt rãnh bi 2 bên như mấy bộ combo KR của THK nhưng được cái con trượt dài hơn 100m nên khá vững chắc.
> Vitme bi phi 10 bước 10 còn mới nguyên mở bò còn sáng màu nhìn như chưa dùng vậy.
> Loại này cuối vitme gắn cái bánh nhông răng rồi kéo bằng đai bảng S3M  có luôn cái nhông gắn cho motor và đai đi kèm nhe ( zin của combo luôn).
> Có sẵn pát sắt làm mặt bích bắt motor chuyên cho loại dây đai( lổ ốc dạng hột soài cho dể căng dây đai).
> 
> Giá 650k cho bộ như hình .
> Và 900k cho bộ có sẵn motor ac servo tamagawa che bụi đầy đủ.
> ...


Hehe tình hình là em đã tháo banh cái combo này ra và xác định là hàng ngon bổ rẻ. 
Chủng loại block giống mấy bộ KR chứ không phải dạng 1 ray bản lớn (em khoái dạng block này hơn  :Big Grin: ). 
Tuy cùng size với KR nhưng NSK dùng vitme bi phi 12 to hơn phi 10 của KR cho lực giữ tốt hơn hẳn, xoay nhẹ nhàng, có option pulley để tăng tỉ số truyền lên 1:2 1:3 thành ra gá spindle khỏi lo tuột Z.
Thiết kế hộp nhôm cũng bá đạo, che đậy kín mít nên bên trong sáng như mới, 2 bên rãnh T nhôm kỹ thuật, nhét vừa con bulong 5 để gá lắp các option như cử hành trình hay tưới/xịt nguội luôn kaka.
Chốt lại 1 câu là rất ưng cái bụng bộ này  :Big Grin: . 
Thanks bác Hải nhé !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cái xilanh khí nén loại này con trượt nằm bao ngoài ống.

1. Hàng SMS mã CY1B10H-395-XB9. Phi 12 hành trình 395 có ren 2 đầu tiện  bắt vô pát .
2. Hàng CKD mã MRL-10250  phi ngoài 12 hành trình 250 có gối 2 đầu và kèm với trượt tròn ti trượt phi 6. Hàng đẹp.

Giá 200k/1 . (Mua cả 2 bao ship ).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm nước Italia 2.2kw 3 pha chạy sao/tam giác 220v/380v.
Đẩy cao 23m đạt 11 khối / giờ.
Cánh quạt bằng thau hay sao đó.
Ae mua về bơm nước hay dùng con motor 2.2kw 3000rpm kéo gì đó.

Giá 1.1 triệu ( nặng khoảng 23kg).

----------


## thuhanoi

Lấy cái bơm nước về Đà Nẵng nhé, chống lụt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Lấy cái bơm nước về Đà Nẵng nhé, chống lụt


Mới dùng với capa ngậm 25UF mà em nó rít gió đã tai.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần cho dự án bán vài cặp rây.

Rây bảng 25 THK HSR25 loại có cánh vừa tháo máy quẹt quẹt bớt mở bò cho nó lộ tên ra chụp luôn. Mở màng nên thấy vàng đen chứ con trượt nó còn mới bi sáng phót nó còn nguyên vẹn dẻo dai. Cho tiện bảo quản nên không lau hết mở bò.
Hàng trượt bót không rơ.

Giá : 2,4 triệu/ cặp dài 1120.

         2,3 triệu /cặp dài 1060.













----"""""-------

Cặp rây bảng 30 THK NR30 dài 360 loại 4 rãnh bi to , con trượt dài 120. Hàng tháo máy sáng đẹp như mới , phót phiết còn nguyên  bót.
Chỉ có 1 con trượt không rành nên rút ra xem bi văng ra hốt lại không hết. 3 em còn lại để nguyên. A em mua về thêm bi nhe.

Nếu chỉ dùng 1 con trượt thì cũng ra cặp rây cho trục Z ht 240 ngon lành (2 con trượt dư để dành ).

Giá 1,2 triệu .













------"""-----"---

Cặp rây THK SSR25 dài 1215còn sáng bóng hàng tháo máy lâu ngày nhưng nhờ dầu mỡ nên em còn bóng . Hàng không rơ 

Giá 2,3 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bơm nước Italia 2.2kw 3 pha chạy sao/tam giác 220v/380v.
> Đẩy cao 23m đạt 11 khối / giờ.
> Cánh quạt bằng thau hay sao đó.
> Ae mua về bơm nước hay dùng con motor 2.2kw 3000rpm kéo gì đó.
> 
> Giá 1.1 triệu ( nặng khoảng 23kg).


Vẫn đang còn hàng máy bơm 3 ngựa nhe ae.
2.2kw 3480rpm  chạy được 3 pha 220V/380V . Dùng motor kéo hay chế máy cũng êm.
Giá vẫn là 1.1 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán 1 nhóm đồ tạo thành combo gang gồm có:
-Tấm gang 360x27x55 mặt trên lán phẳng. Mặt dưới có sẵn chổ bắt 4 con trượt rây SR20S và bích cho vitme THK dòng KX612025.
- Cặp rây THK SR20S dài 410 ngon lành phót nguyên vẹn.
- Cây vitme THK dòng KX phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 160 dài 300 còn sáng y như mới.
 - Ụ bắt motor có sẵn gối dạng FK17 ( thiếu bạc đạn ) cho cây vitme . Kích thước 170x140x120. Được phay phẳng sáng lán.

Giá cho đám trên là 1,5 triệu ( nặng tầm 35 kg).

----------


## thuhanoi

Cụ đi nhiều gặp tấm gang ~ 220 x 280 dày ~ 10 lụm cho mình 1 miếng (thép phay phẳng cũng ok) nhé. Thank

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cụ đi nhiều gặp tấm gang ~ 220 x 280 dày ~ 10 lụm cho mình 1 miếng (thép phay phẳng cũng ok) nhé. Thank


Có 2 tấm sắt láng cần ra đi. 
- tấm này trắng nhe 300x200x10  phay phẳng 

- tấm này màu như nhôm được a nót vậy 285x250x12.









Lựa được không anh

----------


## thuhanoi

Duyệt tấm trắng..........................

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bán 1 nhóm đồ tạo thành combo gang gồm có:
> -Tấm gang 360x27x55 mặt trên lán phẳng. Mặt dưới có sẵn chổ bắt 4 con trượt rây SR20S và bích cho vitme THK dòng KX612025.
> - Cặp rây THK SR20S dài 410 ngon lành phót nguyên vẹn.
> - Cây vitme THK dòng KX phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 160 dài 300 còn sáng y như mới.
>  - Ụ bắt motor có sẵn gối dạng FK17 ( thiếu bạc đạn ) cho cây vitme . Kích thước 170x140x120. Được phay phẳng sáng lán.
> 
> Giá cho đám trên là 1,5 triệu ( nặng tầm 35 kg).


( Có gạch nguyên bộ )
Có người hỏi mua cái ụ motor có gối sẵn  không .
Cũng khó vì bán nguyên bộ cho gọn. 
Chỉ bán nguyên bộ nhe ae

----------


## Nam CNC

bán cho tui 2 tấm đi , còn anh thuhanoi mua tấm nào tui mua tấm còn lại.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bán cho tui 2 tấm đi , còn anh thuhanoi mua tấm nào tui mua tấm còn lại.


Bác mùa thu hà nội lấy tấm trắng.

----------


## Nam CNC

mà giá nhiêu xèng vậy bác Hải ? màu xám nó là thép hay nhôm ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> mà giá nhiêu xèng vậy bác Hải ? màu xám nó là thép hay nhôm ?


Tấm nào cũng 200k . Tấm đen là thép mạ đen

----------


## Nam CNC

bề mặt tấm đó có mài hay gia công gì không ? nếu có cho tui lấy nha.

----------


## nicowando

Có tấm nào chiều ngang bằng 1/2 của 2 tấm đó ko a Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tấm đó phay phẳng nhe bác Nam cnc.

Bác nico ơi : 
Tấm sắt dầy 15 dài 210 ngang 160 có sẵn lổ bắt ốc cho 4 con trượt bảng 20 THK SSR20 vuông vức láng mịn .


 
Được không ?

----------


## nicowando

thank a Hải @@ , chiều dài ok , nhưng chiều ngang e chỉ cần tầm 100-120 ah , mà thít cái trắng láng mịn như trên cơ :3 ... ( ps: e chế cháo linh tinh cho đồ chơi , chứ ko bắt ray chi cả a  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần bán 1 em biến tần Fuji dòng FRENIC-Mini   2,2Kw.
Type : FRN2.2C1S-K2PM áp vào 220V , ra 1 - 400hz.
Hàng tháo tủ còn sáng đẹp như mới. Loại này nhỏ ngon
Kích thước 110x130x130.

Giá 2,1 triệu.

----------


## toanho

> Tấm đó phay phẳng nhe bác Nam cnc.
> 
> Bác nico ơi : 
> Tấm sắt dầy 15 dài 210 ngang 160 có sẵn lổ bắt ốc cho 4 con trượt bảng 20 THK SSR20 vuông vức láng mịn .
> 
> 
>  
> Được không ?


Cho mình giá tấm nầy nhé bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme THK dòng KX 81328 nút dài 4 đường hồi bi .
Phi 20 bước 4 hành trình 550 tổng dài 720 . 
Đủ gối 2 đầu , gối FK15 gắn sẵn cái ụ cho motor luôn.
Sáng đẹp nguyên cây ,không rơ .

Giá 1,7 triệu. ( CÓ GẠCH)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 25 THK HSR25 dài 820 hàng tháo máy còn ngon lành. Phót gạt bụi còn nguyên . Trượt êm không có rơ.

Giá 1,9 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme chuẩn C3  của KKS 20-4C3S phi 20 bước 4 hành trình 320 dài 470 sáng đẹp như mới không chút rơ ráo gì nhe. Có sẵn gối FK15 gắn sẵn cái ụ motor có luôn áo đai ốc.

Giá 1,3 triệu.

----------


## tammocviet

hàng đẹ chất lượng, địa chỉ mua hàng uy tín đây rồi

----------


## ronaldinho_07

a Hải đi bãi gặp máy chà nhám băng (bàn) hú em nhé
thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> a Hải đi bãi gặp máy chà nhám băng (bàn) hú em nhé
> thanks


Ok bạn. Mà cái vụ cầm tay thì bác MIHAT thấy mạnh nè

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cặp rây bảng 25 THK HSR25 dài 820 hàng tháo máy còn ngon lành. Phót gạt bụi còn nguyên . Trượt êm không có rơ.
> 
> Giá 1,9 triệu.


Có tấm gang 330x335x70 nặng gần 30kg hàng zin theo cặp rây này . Có chổ bắt 4 con trượt sẵn ốc chỉnh rây , lại có luôn chổ bắt áo đai ốc cho mấy cây vitme bước 4 đăng phía trên . 


Ae mua cặp rây mà lấy luôn tấm gang thì thêm 400k.
Mua lẻ tấm gang thì 500k nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK HSR25 loại có cánh dài 1120 loại có cánh .
Hàng thaos máy cắt dây còn ngon lành bi nguyên sáng bóng. Phót gạt bụi còn nguyên.

Giá 2,3 triệu.

----------


## Duccdt06

con trượt hsr 25 có bán lẻ ko bác. có e mua 2 con

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> con trượt hsr 25 có bán lẻ ko bác. có e mua 2 con


Mấy cặp này hàng tháo máy nên chỉ đủ theo rây.
Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 6 cái van solenoid dùng cho thủy lực hàng của Nachi còn khá mới cuộn dây 24VDC. Được bắt trên bệ có sẵn đầu nối ống . Gồm có:
1 cái model SL-G01-C6-R-D2-10
5 cái model SL-G01-A3X-R-D2-10

Giá 1,4 triệu.

----------


## Totdo

lấy đống van thủy lực nhé anh Hải

----------


## Luyến

Vỡ gạch thì ới em nhé ngon quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái panel còn dính vài cái nút nhấn công tắc, đặc biệt cái dừng khẩn vài cái công tắc chọn nhiều vị trí. Cái này chùi qua là sáng.

Giá 300k bao ship.   
(Đến nhà lấy 200k)  (Có gạch)

----------


## Echchum

Motor step, driver có còn cái nào không bác Hải

----------


## sieunhim

> Có cái panel còn dính vài cái nút nhấn công tắc, đặc biệt cái dừng khẩn vài cái công tắc chọn nhiều vị trí. Cái này chùi qua là sáng.
> 
> Giá 300k bao ship.
> (Tới nhà lấy 200k)


để e cái panel, trưa mai tranh thủ chạy qua bác, bác nhắn giúp em cái địa chỉ nhé. khuya rồi nên không gọi cho bác. tks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 45 của  IKO LWHT45 loại có cánh lổ ốc ren dài 4450 ( nối từ cây 2380 và 2070 ) hàng tháo máy lau qua hết mở bò là sáng đẹp long lanh , phót gạt bụi của nó còn nguyên . Không chút rơ sượn gì nhe. Bảo đảm toàn thân không sáng bóng . Nặng tầm 110kg.
Lưu ý chỉ có 4 con trượt thôi nhe.

Giá 11 triệu.

----------


## Totdo

Cho giá từng cặp lẻ cho dễ mua anh

----------


## iamnot.romeo

visme sao hả anh?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme TSUBAKI phi 30 bước 12 tổng dài 1,7m hành trình 1,4m sáng láng nguyên cây không rơ ráo gì. Đủ gối 2 đầu . Gối đầu dạng FK bạc đạn 7x có u cho motor luôn.

Giá 3,5 triệu.  ( vit  với gối nặng gần 35 kg ) ĐÃ BÁN













-----"""""------

Cặp rây bảng 35 của IKO  LWHT35 dài 1820 có 4 con trượt loại cánh lổ ốc có ren. Lau mở qua là sáng đẹp toàn thân.
Không chút rơ hay sượng.

Giá 5,2 triệu. ( tầm 34kg) CÓ CỘC









-----""""--- 

Ai mua vitme có cần cái áo đai ốc vit tsubaki là tấm gang 600x300 dày tầm 20 láng mịn vừa đai ốc vừa 4 con trượt của bộ ray iko 35
Nặng 35kg
Giá 700k. ( ưu tiên người mua vitme )

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Cây vitme TSUBAKI phi 30 bước 12 tổng dài 1,7m hành trình 1,4m sáng láng nguyên cây không rơ ráo gì. Đủ gối 2 đầu . Gối đầu dạng FK bạc đạn 7x có u cho motor luôn.
> 
> Giá 3,5 triệu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác cho em gạch tạm em này. để xem máy em có thể lắp được không nha.không có áo cho SFU hả bác, Tối mai em trả lời.
Bác cho em xin kích thước tâm ray tới đế bắt visme được không ah.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác cho em gạch tạm em này. để xem máy em có thể lắp được không nha.không có áo cho SFU hả bác, Tối mai em trả lời.
> Bác cho em xin kích thước tâm ray tới đế bắt visme được không ah.


Mới update thêm tấm áo đai ốc.
Gạch đá thoải mái. Nhưng đang cần tiền . Ae thông cảm . Muốn chắc ăn thì cọc 1 triệu nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cây vitme TSUBAKI phi 30 bước 12 tổng dài 1,7m hành trình 1,4m sáng láng nguyên cây không rơ ráo gì. Đủ gối 2 đầu . Gối đầu dạng FK bạc đạn 7x có u cho motor luôn.
> 
> Giá 3,5 triệu.  ( vit  với gối nặng gần 35 kg )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cây vitme TSUBAKI đã bán .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có mớ đồ hơi hay nước gì đó.
Gồm 3 bộ dây có couplin nối nhanh đầu còn dùng để gắn vòi tưới nguội chắc ngon.
6 cái nối ống nhựa(4 phi 10, 2 phi 8)
1 đồng hồ CKD 10kgf/cm.
Toàn bằng đồng thau .

Giá 400k cho tất cả.














----""""""------


Van của honeywell to đùng. Còn đẹp có sẵn co nối ống mềm.

Giá 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor hộp số hàng tháo máy lau bụi sáng lán.
3 pha 220v hàng của Toshiba 400W kết hợp với hộp giảm tốc 1/200 của TSUBAKIMOTOR  cũng ngon lành.

Giá 1,3 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đi vũng đi bãi đó giờ , lần đâu lụm được  con step size 86.

Step motor 5 pha của Vexta PK 596BHW quay nhẹ nhang êm ái dây dài miên man .

Giá 550k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 cặp rây THK HRW21 bảng hơn 30 loại này mỏng nhưng 4 rãnh bi dài 80 hành trình khoảng 30. Thiếu vài viên bi. Hàng vẫn trượt êm chưa rơ. Ae mua về lụm bi gắn thêm.

Giá 300k/2 cặp ( 4 thanh dẫn hướng và 4 con trượt)
( CÓ GẠCH )







-----""""""-----


Cây vitme THK dòng KX đẹp như mới phi 14 bước 4 hành trình 45 dài tầm 150 có sẵn cái gối BK .

Giá 200K.







-----""""----'

DC motor hộp số 1/220  hàng USA còn sáng láng 12V. Có encoder phía sau, tem ghi 500ppr không biết phải không.
(Hình thức có đuôi encoder dc motor còn nhiều)
Giá 190K/1

----------


## hminhtq

> Cây vitme chuẩn C3  của KKS 20-4C3S phi 20 bước 4 hành trình 320 dài 470 sáng đẹp như mới không chút rơ ráo gì nhe. Có sẵn gối FK15 gắn sẵn cái ụ motor có luôn áo đai ốc.
> 
> Giá 1,3 triệu.


Em gạch bộ này nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cặp rây bảng 45 của  IKO LWHT45 loại có cánh lổ ốc ren dài 4450 ( nối từ cây 2380 và 2070 ) hàng tháo máy lau qua hết mở bò là sáng đẹp long lanh , phót gạt bụi của nó còn nguyên . Không chút rơ sượn gì nhe. Bảo đảm toàn thân không sáng bóng . Nặng tầm 110kg.
> Lưu ý chỉ có 4 con trượt thôi nhe.
> 
> Giá 11 triệu.


Có thêm 4 cái khớp nối mềm . 
6.3-6.3 (inox)
13-16 ( lổ 13 đã đóng bạc thau  zin là 16 luôn).
8-14
12-18.

Giá 400k/4

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ phát xung của Vexta SG6100S đi cùng là bộ Data Pack DP6100S2. Hàng tháo tủ còn khá mới, bao lên nguồn không bao test (không biết test).

Giá 600k/2 món trong hình.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tủ PLC màn hình MITSUBISHI
kích thước tủ 380x300x150. Gồm có:
Plc FX1N-24MT 
Modul mở rộng 4 in 4 out FX2N-8ER.
cái màn hình GOT1000 model GT1020LBW.
Cb rele công tắc....

Giá 3,6 triệu cho cái tủ trong hình ( bao lên nguồn).
Còn ae nào muốn test cho chắc như bắp thì đến nhà. Sau khi test ngon lành thì mình bán giá 4 triệu nhe.
Thanks ae đã xem.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp điều tốc hay gì đó thường dùng trong máy taro tự động . Phi24 thấy còn sáng lắm.
Giá 190k/ 1 cặp. ( Đã Bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp điều khiển của IDEC gồm 1 nút nhấn màu xanh và 1 màu đỏ cùng 1 cái dừng khẩn tất cả còn dùng được.

Giá 130k ( không có tấm ke bằng sắt ). (Đã bán)

----------


## buithonamk42

Em mua hộp điều khển nhé bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sắt tấm hàng được gia công phay phá .

9mm. giá 100k/1 (đã bán)

Tấm 200x300x6 giá 180k.

Tấm 150x150x17 giá 110k



----""""-------

Cặp ke từ sắt 9mm ghép lại. Ngang150x85 cao150. Hàng tháo máy chắc là chuẩn chút rồi.

Giá 250k/ cặp. ( Đã bán)







----""""""------

Cặp ke cao 500 x 100x100 ghép từ thép 9mm hàng tháo máy có gân tăng cứng. .

Giá 400k/ 1cặp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Linh phụ kiện khí nén :

Bộ đầu vào của hệ thống khí chắc là lọc tách nước bơm dầu điều áp luôn cái đồng hồ. Hàng còn đẹp .

Giá 250k





-----"""""-----

Cụm gồm 5 cái van  khí nén đầy đủ jack gắn ống .

Giá 250k

----------


## nicowando

E lấy tấm 100×250×9 nha a Hải .

----------


## luu

mình lấy cặp ke 150x80 nha bác. tối đi làm về ghé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> mình lấy cặp ke 150x80 nha bác. tối đi làm về ghé.


Cặp đó bán bác ở cần thơ rồi a. Để xem có cặp nào tương tự mình giới thiệu bác.

Có cặp 130x150 dầy 12mm.
Tới nhà lấy 180k/1cặp

----------


## luu

kết cặp kia hơn bác ơi. bác hỏi bác cần thơ đổi mình đi. giá không đổi tức là mình vẫn trả 180k. thanks bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> kết cặp kia hơn bác ơi. bác hỏi bác cần thơ đổi mình đi. giá không đổi tức là mình vẫn trả 180k. thanks bác


Hihi. Nếu đổi thì cặp nào giá nấy chứ. Mà bác không ưng thì xin cho qua nhe
 Bác cần thơ kết 2 cặp luôn

----------


## ppgas

> háng 5 này là tròn 1 năm "Ve chai Ái Lon" của mình hoạt động . Cám ơn ae đã ủng hộ, mình xin đáp lại bằng những sản phẩm cũng chất lượng và hoạt động tốt cho ae dể dàng lựa chọn.
> Hải 09787885OO(HCM). còn hàng không bạn


Sửa lỗi ...

----------


## toanho

Như đã phone cho Hải. Mình lấy
Tấm thép 6mm 180 ngàn
Tấm thép 17mm 110 ngàn
Tấm thép 9mm 100 ngàn
Cập ke 150x85. 250 ngàn
Cập ke 135.       180 ngàn
Gạch cặp ke cao 500mm nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Giới thiệu với ae một em tiện CnC khá đẹp hàng của Nhật.
Chân máy là những tấm thép 20 đến 25 ghép thành thùng dài 600x550x500 có 2 nắp cửa 2 bên làm thành cái tủ điện khá đẹp có chìa khóa zin luôn.
Toàn thân máy đặt trên thùng này cao thêm 500 nữa. 
Hành trình XY 200x100 hơn  .
Trục chính kéo bằng em motor 3 pha 220v 1 ngựa. Chạy khá êm. Đang gắn cái đầu kẹp max 13 . Loại này dạng côn nên ae thay mâm cặp lớn hơn cũng dể dàng.
X dùng rây 20 vitme bi có thép xoắn che chắn bụi cho vitme. Zin em nó chạy bằng con Servo 200w (không có servo).
Y dùng rây 15 vitme bi ,zin em nó chạy bằng servo 100w( không còn servo).
Bàn dao có thể thiết kế tinh chỉnh X Y thêm 1 ít có ranh T.
 Dể dàng chế cháo thêm.
Cảm biến giới hạn cho X Y còn đầy đủ

Ae lấy về thêm motor cho X Y là chiến tạm được. Hay đơn giản hơn gắn cái khớp ra tay quay chạy tạm bằng tay cũng thích.
(Tấm sắt màu trắng gắn phía đầu nó không còn liên quan nữa nên mình tháo cho nhẹ bớt nhe.)

Giờ còn lại chắc hơn 290kg ( chỉ là suy đoán ).

Giá bán 10 triệu.      (  ĐÃ BÁN )



















Thêm cái clip cho sanh động

----------


## legiao

Đang hóng chờ con cnc về xem mặt mủi có xinh kg

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đang hóng chờ con cnc về xem mặt mủi có xinh kg


Đưa em ra tới chành rồi nhe anh.

----------


## legiao

Ok cảm nhé bác hải

----------


## Luyến

Haizz cứ show lên để anh em thèm.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ryan

Coi clip mà hình dung y như gả con thiệt.
Con thì gầm gừ hú hét, ba má tranh luận rối lên. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hóng em nó giận dổi về lại Saigon. :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cục tổng dài khoảng 180 phi to tầm 60 hình thức như Panme 0.001, hiệu Nikon Japan
Có chỉnh zero là cái ống lớn hơn di chuyển ra vô 1 ít.
Hình nó đây: Còn 1 cục









Giá 500k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Mitsubishi E500 hàng tháo tủ đẹp nhỏ gọn . 220v 400hz 1 ngựa. Mã FR-E520-0.75K.
Đã cho chạy thử ngon lành.
GIÁ 1,2 triệu.

----------


## legiao

Em nó về tới nhà rồi bác hải.đang ngâm cứu chế lại phay cnc lấp đầu chấu làm trục A

----------


## legiao

Tìm cho cái trục z máy C chồng lên đây nửa vừa phay vừa tiện đa năng + cái bàn T nửa thì ngon vải luôn bác hải ui

----------


## Luyến

> Tìm cho cái trục z máy C chồng lên đây nửa vừa phay vừa tiện đa năng + cái bàn T nửa thì ngon vải luôn bác hải ui


bác gắn trục Z và đầu phay lên trục X của máy tiện thì mới phát huy hết sự lợi hại của nó.

----------

legiao

----------


## legiao

Cảm ơn bác luyến góp thêm ý củng đang cố gắn như thế phần cơ thì tạm được phần điện thì e ngơ lắm.còn xem mấy cái manual thì giống như xem hình đóan chử bác à.không biết tiếng anh

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Biến tần Mitsubishi E500 hàng tháo tủ đẹp nhỏ gọn . 220v 400hz 1 ngựa. Mã FR-E520-0.75K.
> Đã cho chạy thử ngon lành.
> GIÁ 1,2 triệu.


EM tạm gạch con này nha bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> EM tạm gạch con này nha bác


Tạm để bác gạch con này.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

em ngu vụ này nên em hỏi cái, em dùng điện 2 pha xài OK hả bác. Em này chạy 1 em 1hp 3 pha ok hả cụ.còn 2 pha được bao nhiêu hp.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em ngu vụ này nên em hỏi cái, em dùng điện 2 pha xài OK hả bác. Em này chạy 1 em 1hp 3 pha ok hả cụ.còn 2 pha được bao nhiêu hp.


Mình cũng không rành. Bác chịu khó đọc tài liệu đi

----------


## Nam CNC

trước giờ em chưa thấy ai xài điện 2 pha , chỉ 1 pha 2 dây và 3 pha 4 dây thôi .... hehehehe


biến tần 3 pha vào 3 pha ra , nếu dùng 1 pha vào tải cho động cơ bị giảm 1/3 , có nghĩa là biến tần 3 pha vào 2.2kw , xài 1 pha thì động cơ 2.2kw chỉ lên tải 1.5kw thôi nếu vượt quá có khả năng biến tần báo lỗi .... Và quan trọng nhất là không phải con động cơ 2.2kw lúc nào nó củng chạy tải 2.2kw đâu , có chạy qua biến tần chỉnh qua chế độ xem A sẽ biết , nó chạy tải vài A à , nếu chỉ chạy không tải nó chỉ tốn 0.8A-1A là cùng có nghĩa là nó chỉ có tầm 0.2Kw thôi.

----------


## khangscc

> trước giờ em chưa thấy ai xài điện 2 pha , chỉ 1 pha 2 dây và 3 pha 4 dây thôi .... hehehehe
> 
> 
> biến tần 3 pha vào 3 pha ra , nếu dùng 1 pha vào tải cho động cơ bị giảm 1/3 , có nghĩa là biến tần 3 pha vào 2.2kw , xài 1 pha thì động cơ 2.2kw chỉ lên tải 1.5kw thôi nếu vượt quá có khả năng biến tần báo lỗi .... Và quan trọng nhất là không phải con động cơ 2.2kw lúc nào nó củng chạy tải 2.2kw đâu , có chạy qua biến tần chỉnh qua chế độ xem A sẽ biết , nó chạy tải vài A à , nếu chỉ chạy không tải nó chỉ tốn 0.8A-1A là cùng có nghĩa là nó chỉ có tầm 0.2Kw thôi.


Em cũng ngu vụ này nhưng giảm 1/3 thì em không tin lắm, lúc đang làm máy chưa lắp biến tần cố định hay tháo ra tháo vô (Biến tần yaskawa j7 0.75kw, spin 800w) rồi một ngày nọ mắt nhắm mắt mở lắp dao 6 vào phả cái mặt nhôm quên nhìn spin nó quay ngược, biến tần nhảy lên 3-4.5A mà nó có báo lỗi gì đâu (khi chạy em bỏ máy đó đi hồi nhìn lại nó đùng cái mặt quăng quện, dao nóng đỏ dính nhôm, các trục x, y thay phiên mất bước)

----------


## minhhung999

Em đọc mấy cái manual của hãng mitsu thấy nó nói khi cho điện 1 pha vào biến tần 3 pha  (input 3 pha) thì công suất ko giảm mà lúc đó diod chỉ hoạt động công suất 2/3 thôi. Khi đó dòng vào sẽ tăng hơn bình thường làm cho biến tần nóng hơn thôi. Vd biến tần 1.5 kw cầu dao cho biến tần là 20a. Nếu ba pha thì 15a. Hết....e biết có nhiu... :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

thì nó không giảm thì các bác lo chi nữa , em nói có khả năng thôi mà , còn thực tế nó xảy ra sao em đâu biết ... mà chắc chắn nó phải có sự khác biệt , nó không khác biệt thì người ta không thiết kế biến tần 1 pha để làm gì.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em đọc mấy cái manual của hãng mitsu thấy nó nói khi cho điện 1 pha vào biến tần 3 pha  (input 3 pha) thì công suất ko giảm mà lúc đó diod chỉ hoạt động công suất 2/3 thôi. Khi đó dòng vào sẽ tăng hơn bình thường làm cho biến tần nóng hơn thôi. Vd biến tần 1.5 kw cầu dao cho biến tần là 20a. Nếu ba pha thì 15a. Hết....e biết có nhiu...


Bác này nói có lý nè.
*
Còn muốn nó giảm dòng điện đầu vô thì gắn thêm cuộn dây (DCR)  nối tiếp chổ P1 và P(+).
*
Báo lỗi dòng chắc do mình set dòng giới hạn .

****
Câu cuối là bác Khâm chỉ cần cái phím của biến tần thôi.
Nên gạch tạm cũng vỡ tan.
Tìm khách cho biến tần

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Vậy là em 5.5kw điện 3 pha, mình dùng 1 pha thì công suất giảm xuống còn 2/3x5.5Kw= khoảng 3.7Kw hả bác Hải. Em dùng 3 con 1.5kw cho em này được không ah.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Vậy là em 5.5kw điện 3 pha, mình dùng 1 pha thì công suất giảm xuống còn 2/3x5.5Kw= khoảng 3.7Kw hả bác Hải. Em dùng 3 con 1.5kw cho em này được không ah.


Đồ bác có sẵn bác cứ dùng thử cùng lắm báo lỗi.
Vì biến tần 0.75kw mình cũng chạy motor 0.75kw có thấy bị gì đâu.

Trong lúc bàn luận xin phép đăng hàng bán tiếp.

Màn hình cảm ứng  Mitsubishi ET-51BH-PSW .
Hàng còn hoạt động tốt . Cảm ứng tốt , đang gắn sẵn trên cái tủ điện khá đẹp.
(Không có sợi cáp kết nối với PLC nhe , sợi cáp mượn thử hàng bán xong trả ).

Giá 1,5 triệu

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em chạy con thấp nhất cũng 1.5kw rùi. có con 0.75kw thì em ẵm biến tần của bác rùi.con này đấu vào BOB mach 3 thay đổi tốc độ quay của củ đục trên mach3 dc ko cụ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em chạy con thấp nhất cũng 1.5kw rùi. có con 0.75kw thì em ẵm biến tần của bác rùi.con này đấu vào BOB mach 3 thay đổi tốc độ quay của củ đục trên mach3 dc ko cụ.


Vậy thì bác phải xem tài liệu của BOB gì đó. Nó được thì được . Vì cái tên nó là thấy được " biến tần".

Bác nên vô mục "Biến tần" viết bài thảo luận biến tần cho nó hợp môi trường

-------""""""---------

Trong lúc bàn luận xin phép đăng hàng bán tiếp.

Màn hình cảm ứng  Mitsubishi ET-51BH-PSW .
Hàng còn hoạt động tốt . Cảm ứng tốt , đang gắn sẵn trên cái tủ điện khá đẹp.
(Không có sợi cáp kết nối với PLC nhe , sợi cáp mượn thử hàng bán xong trả ).

Giá 1,5 triệu











---------"""""----------



Biến tần Mitsubishi E500 hàng tháo tủ đẹp nhỏ gọn . 220v 400hz 1 ngựa. Mã FR-E520-0.75K.
Đã cho chạy thử ngon lành.
GIÁ 1,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC idec Micro1 đang lên nguồn sáng đèn Run .
 type FC1A-1C1A , nguồn 220v , 8 in , 6 out.
Giá 450K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Màn hình mitsubishi FX-30DU-GM vỏ bị nứt nhẹ phía sau. Lên nguồn bình thường .
Giá bán 550K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 bộ phát xung bằng thao tác quay tay . 100ppr.
Nguồn 5 vdv ra 2 xung vuông A B . 
Hãy dùng thử và cảm nhận cái hay của nó đừng nên so sánh với mấy mạch phát xung 555 nhe.
1 em Fanuc và 1 em Seiki .

Giá 500k/1. ( Em Fanuc có gạch)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cục driver step của Sanyo model PB3D003M200-S3
Dạng điều khiển vòng kín như anpha step.
Giá 500k.

----------


## legiao

Kết cái tay quay mà kg biết chuyển xung xài cho mach3

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhìn giống như thiết bị để cân bằng động hay sao đó.
Không thì ae mua về chế cái cân . Full nhôm chổ tiếp súc bàn cân là thép. Kích thước tầm 400x300x300.
Hiệu OKAMOTO. Có thước thủy để chỉnh cân bằng và cây dao xếp mũi nhọn hoắc chắc để rà ( nhìn cũng giống bộ rút câm xe đạp)

Giá 900k.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Hải tui thấy có bao cao su hiệu okamoto có khi nào nó cân bằng động bao cao su không ? nó cân bằng xong là bảo đảm bách phát bách trúng HOHOHO.

----------

nguyennhungcdtht

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ông Hải tui thấy có bao cao su hiệu okamoto có khi nào nó cân bằng động bao cao su không ? nó cân bằng xong là bảo đảm bách phát bách trúng HOHOHO.


Mới vô hỏi chú gồ phải hong kaka.

----------


## ppgas

Google "okamoto balancer" để biết thêm chi tiết.☺

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 20 THK: HSR 20 HR dài 470 hàng tháo máy chỉ có khúc đầu rây nằm ngoài chịu mưa nên xuống sắt tí.
Đã kiểm tra bi bên trong còn sáng bóng vô mở ráp lại còn khá êm và bót không rơ lắc. Loại này con trượt nó dài thường thượt trượt Z thì khỏi phải chê.

Giá 1,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme 2006 chuẩn    C3    của NACHI phi 20 bước10
Tổng dài 360 hành trình 175mm. 
Hàng chính xác C3 và không rơ lắc có vài chổ đổi màu nhưng đai ốc băng qua đó không trở ngại gì. Có thêm cái áo đai ốc to tổ bố 85x60x90.
Giá 500K ( không lấy áo đai ốc 450k)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ điều khiển vị trí của Mitsubishi FX-10GM đi cùng với 2 terminor block I/O FX-16E-TB.
Dây cáp kết nối từ bộ điều khiển với Block I/O đầy đủ.

Giá bán 900K cho đám có mặt trong hình.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Mitsubishi FX2N-64MT  hàng tháo tủ đẹp long lanh hoạt động tốt .
Giá 2,8 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Công tắc 5 vị trí 4 hướng điều khiển của idec .
Phù hợp cho ae chế cần điều khiển XY.

Giá 350K.( Đã Bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số vuông gốc Japan  vuông gốc tỉ lệ 1/120 , lổ cốt vào 8 size servo 100w , ra lổ cốt suốt 15 và 1 bên có cốt ra 25.
Hàng còn ngon lành.

Giá 500k. ( hungtmcn gạch)










-----""""""-------



Ac servo motor Mitsubishi 100w model HC-KFS-13-K.
Hàng quay nhẹ êm.

Giá 300k. ( đã bán)

----------


## hungmtcn

E lấy hộp số nhé a Hải, mai e chuyển tiền ạ

----------


## nbc

Còn công tắc 4 chiều hú mình nha bạn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khoe bộ combo XY Full gang thép vitme bước 1 rây con lăn unitool bóng láng. Sẵn cảm biến , servo motor bánh răng khử rơ .
Thêm trục Z nữa làm con C mini phay chìa khóa chắc tạm được. Có thêm trục A thì chạy nữ trang ( chạy thau rồi đi xi 18cara).

----------


## GORLAK

Ht tầm 50mm ah bác? quá dữ cho 1 combo, cái này chạy con dấu là hết bài luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ht tầm 50mm ah bác? quá dữ cho 1 combo, cái này chạy con dấu là hết bài luôn.


Tháo bỏ giảm chấn chắc được 80

----------


## concobebe1104

> Khoe bộ combo XY Full gang thép vitme bước 1 rây con lăn unitool bóng láng. Sẵn cảm biến , servo motor bánh răng khử rơ .
> Thêm trục Z nữa làm con C mini phay chìa khóa chắc tạm được. Có thêm trục A thì chạy nữ trang ( chạy thau rồi đi xi 18cara).


Bộ này nhiu bác?????

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ số 1 : combo xy hành trình max 50x50 mm, ray trượt con lăn . Vitme bi phi 8 bước 1.5 trượt nhẹ . Combo gồm 3 tấm sắt ( hay gang) dày 30mm phay rãnh ghép với nhau. Đã gắn sẵn công tắc giới hạn hành trình cho 2 trục . Đặt biệt là dính luôn 2 em ac servo moto Tamagawa.
Kích thước phủ bì của em là 130x130x100 trong lượng khoản 15kg
Em này mà chế máy mài dao đã lắm.
Lưu ý: tình hình kinh tế khó khăn đã tháo motor bán trước rồi. Giờ em không có motor nhưng còn nhông theo bộ nhe.

Giá 1 triệu cho bộ đủ 2 bánh nhông nhỏ cho motor và full công tắc vị trí.

900k cho bộ thiếu 1 nhông cho motor .












Đây là servo motor của em nó.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ combo chữ thập hành trình 35x35mm rây trượt con lăn cứng vững , vitme bi phi 10 bước 2 sáng đẹp , trọn bộ được bao bọc bởi 4 tấm nhôm phây rãnh ghép lại với nhau . Kích thước combo 180x180x100. Dưới cùng là tấm sắt10m phay phẳng kích thước gần 181x180 lên đến tấm thau cũng khá dầy cùng bắt vô khối trượt dưới bằng gang như hình. Tiếp đến là tấm gang phay rãnh có gắn rây con lăn phía trên và dưới tấm này cố định vào khung nhôm rồi lên đến tấm trượt trên như tấm trượt dưới rồi đến tấm thau. Bên ngoài đầu vitme gắn bánh nhông nhựa 1 cái bị nứt ( có thể chế pat bắt motor vô cốt vitme thông qua khớp nối để giải quyết vụ bể này, như là tạo điều kiện cho ae ra tay thể hiện ). Và cái pat để bắt motor mình cũng nhìn thấy lúc chiều nay ngoài bãi nhưng chưa thể bóc lên xem thử (mai xem thử rồi báo cáo sau vậy). Nói túm lại là bắt tấm sắt dưới cùng đó cố định xoay 2 vitme tấm trên cùng di chuyển ngang dọc được khoản 35x35mm. Cả 2 hành trình đều có công tắc nho nhỏ đẹp lạ . Và cuối cùng mời ae xem hình.
Ah, em nó khoản 10kg.
   Tấm sắt to nằm phía dưới nên ko thấy

Giá 1 triệu/1 .

----------

tranphong248

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo NSK model XY-HRS010-PM200 .
Hàng còn đẹp dù lâu ngày nằm trong gốc nay lôi ra bán cho ae mình chế Laser 3D hay tải vừa phải thì hốt.

Hành trình 110 vime phi 12 bước 20 . 1 thanh rây bảng 25 NSK  LS25 loại này con trượt dài thường thượt trượt khỏi lo
Kích thước ngang 115 cao 80 dài 380 che bụi kính mít.
Láng bóng từ trong ra ngoài nên. Lâu mở để chụp rỏ nên ae không lo về rơ ráo gì. Sẵn cái khớp nối Miki pulley danh tiếng cùng với miếng pát cho motor servo size chuẩn 100w.
Bán với số tiền bằng ae mình mua mấy thứ rây ,vít, nhôm ,khớp nối , pát motor ... mà chưa tính công lắp ráp.

Giá 850K/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ phát laser đây ae ơi.

Hàng như hình bán mù không bao test 
Giá 450K/1 ( Đã bán )

Số lượng lớn đang ngoài bãi. Lấy 1 con về làm mẫu.
Ae nào cần cọc mình 200k mình hốt về.

----------


## Ledngochan

Mình lấy 2 bộ về nghiên cứu, mai mình chuyển khoản luôn, khỏi cọc.

----------


## Ryan

> Bộ phát laser đây ae ơi.
> 
> Hàng như hình bán mù không bao test 
> Giá 450K/1
> 
> Số lượng lớn đang ngoài bãi. Lấy 1 con về làm mẫu.
> Ae nào cần cọc mình 200k mình hốt về.


Đổi lấy spindle Thụy Sĩ, bù vài ly cafe nhé. :Wink:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy 2 bộ về nghiên cứu, mai mình chuyển khoản luôn, khỏi cọc.


Bác thông cảm . Hàng bãi nên mất hay còn em không biết được. Mai ra xem rồi alo nhe.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em gạch 1 con laser đẹp đẹp nhá. Em đi ctác đến T2 tuần sau em ghé lấy nha.  :Big Grin: 
Tiện thể up dùm link luôn nè: http://www.chuo.co.jp/english/conten...43&ProCon=4392xi

Hình như cần bộ nguồn nữa ah anh Hải

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## maxx.side

Em đăt thử 2 bộ laze để test tí em chuyển khoảng cho anh nhé

----------


## Ledngochan

> Combo NSK model XY-HRS010-PM200 .
> Hàng còn đẹp dù lâu ngày nằm trong gốc nay lôi ra bán cho ae mình chế Laser 3D hay tải vừa phải thì hốt.
> 
> Hành trình 110 vime phi 12 bước 20 . 1 thanh rây bảng 25 NSK  LS25 loại này con trượt dài thường thượt trượt khỏi lo
> Kích thước ngang 115 cao 80 dài 380 che bụi kính mít.
> Láng bóng từ trong ra ngoài nên. Lâu mở để chụp rỏ nên ae không lo về rơ ráo gì. Sẵn cái khớp nối Miki pulley danh tiếng cùng với miếng pát cho motor servo size chuẩn 100w.
> Bán với số tiền bằng ae mình mua mấy thứ rây ,vít, nhôm ,khớp nối , pát motor ... mà chưa tính công lắp ráp.
> 
> Giá 850K/1.


Mình gạch bộ này cùng với 2 bộ laser bác nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ae đặt mấy bộ laser chờ mình chạy ra xem hàng còn không nhe.!.
@ledngochan: bộ combo NSK gạch của bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bộ phát laser đây ae ơi.
> 
> Hàng như hình bán mù không bao test 
> Giá 450K/1 ( Đã bán )
> 
> Số lượng lớn đang ngoài bãi. Lấy 1 con về làm mẫu.
> Ae nào cần cọc mình 200k mình hốt về.


Bộ Laser này ngoài chổ bán không con em nào hết.
Ae nhờ mình lấy đừng chuyển khoản nhe.(mất cả tháng cà phe)
Lần sau có mình lấy liền vài bộ vậy.

@ledngochan : còn bộ Combo NSK ht110 bác có lấy không ah. Mình đang có 3 bộ nhe.

----------


## Ledngochan

Mình gạch 2 bộ laser đầu tiên mà không được bộ nào hả bác? Bác inbox zalo mình nhé.

----------


## vufree

Chài Ai, đao lòng quá. Sao đợt này Laser bao la quá Ta.

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng mới tậu 5 con DPSS Laser đây  :Wink:  Còn 2 con khủng nguyên xác ngoài bãi á

----------


## Ledngochan

Laser diode đang hot, các bác chịu khó săn hàng đê.

----------


## nicowando

> Combo NSK model XY-HRS010-PM200 .
> Hàng còn đẹp dù lâu ngày nằm trong gốc nay lôi ra bán cho ae mình chế Laser 3D hay tải vừa phải thì hốt.
> 
> Hành trình 110 vime phi 12 bước 20 . 1 thanh rây bảng 25 NSK  LS25 loại này con trượt dài thường thượt trượt khỏi lo
> Kích thước ngang 115 cao 80 dài 380 che bụi kính mít.
> Láng bóng từ trong ra ngoài nên. Lâu mở để chụp rỏ nên ae không lo về rơ ráo gì. Sẵn cái khớp nối Miki pulley danh tiếng cùng với miếng pát cho motor servo size chuẩn 100w.
> Bán với số tiền bằng ae mình mua mấy thứ rây ,vít, nhôm ,khớp nối , pát motor ... mà chưa tính công lắp ráp.
> 
> Giá 850K/1.


Thấy a Hải đăng qua nay , hàng đẹp mà tiếc ko là bước 1  :Mad:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mình mua hộ ae cái hộp laser gì đó không được và đa số là mục đích nghiên cứu. Nên trước khi giao hàng mình có mở ra xem nó có gì bên trong: bo mạch và cái ống thủy tinh.



.






----""""""------


Sẵn mình show bộ laser mua lâu lắm rồi nó dài tầm 0.5m gì đó mà xem trên ebay nó bán giá gần 3000 USD. ( thấy sao ghi vậy).

----------

Gamo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme double nut chuẩn chính xác C2  sáng đẹp của NSK.
Mã W2506-58D-C2Z. Phi 25 bước 5 tổng dài 750 hành trình 520.

Giá 950K. (Đã bán)










-----""""""-------


Cây vitme dòng KX double nut của THK phi 25 bước 5 tổng dài 670 hành trình 450. Sáng đẹp nguyên cây.

Giá 850K. ( Đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm dầu tay hàng của SHOWA tháo máy ra dùng để bôi trơn rây vitme. Còn hoạt động tốt. 

Cái này nhỏ đẹp kéo lên tự tuột xuống và xịt dầu ào ào, muốn xịt mạnh thì ấn tay phụ.
 Giá 500k ( có gạch)







----"""""------

Em này to hơn xíu cũng Showa.

Giá 400K.(Đã Bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ac servo motor YASKAWA 100w mã SGM-01VGNK11.
Hàng đẹp long lanh .

Giá 300k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dọn tới dọn lui còn lại cặp ray bảng 15 THK HSR15 dài 960 loại 4 lổ bắt ốc, gồm 4 con trượt. Hàng sáng đẹp như mới luôn trượt nhẹ nhàng không rơ không chút sượng.
  Có luôn tấm nhôm phía trên để bắt vào 4 con trượt.
 Em nó được gắn trên tấm nhôm định hình dạng chữ U dài 1020 ngang 150 và cao 70 . Khoảng lọt lòng giữa 2 rây là 75.

Cả nhóm nặng khoảng 15 kg.

Giá 2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme NTN chuẩn C3 phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 365 tổng dài 510 , sáng đẹp như mới lướt êm nhẹ nhàng . Gối dạng FK có pát bắt motor sẵn luôn áo đai ốc.

Giá  1,3 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Vẫn đang còn hàng máy bơm 3 ngựa nhe ae.
> 2.2kw 3480rpm  chạy được 3 pha 220V/380V . Dùng motor kéo hay chế máy cũng êm.
> Giá vẫn là 1.1 triệu.


Lại về 1 em y vậy vẫn 3 pha 3 ngựa chạy được 220v 380v.
Không bao rò rĩ nước bơm nhe. Bao motor chạy.

Vẫn 1.1 triệu ( không  nói nhưng khoái ae đến nhà lấy)

----------


## hung1706

Có con nào bơm hút - đẩy 2 đầu, em cho hút từ dưới giếng lên bồn đc ko anh Hải ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme tháo máy nóng phỏng tay.

Cây NSK cấp chính xác C1 mã W2003-575P-C1Z
Phi 20 bước 4 dài 410 hành trình 275.
Sáng đẹp nguyên cây bót thiệt bót luôn.

Giá 700K.






Và 1 cây NSK W2001-198P-UPZ.
Phi 20 bước 5 dài 280 hành trình 140. Sáng đẹp nguyên cây.
Giá 300K.

----------


## Minh Trần

E lấy 1 chiếc này nhá : 

Vẫn đang còn hàng máy bơm 3 ngựa nhe ae.
2.2kw 3480rpm chạy được 3 pha 220V/380V . Dùng motor kéo hay chế máy cũng êm.
Giá vẫn là 1.1 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> E lấy 1 chiếc này nhá : 
> 
> Vẫn đang còn hàng máy bơm 3 ngựa nhe ae.
> 2.2kw 3480rpm chạy được 3 pha 220V/380V . Dùng motor kéo hay chế máy cũng êm.
> Giá vẫn là 1.1 triệu.


Sms 09787885Oo để tiện liên lạc tính toán giá ship nếu bác ở xa. Hcm bác qua nhà mình chở nhe

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác có cái biến tần nào 1 pha 220v chạy đc vs động cơ này k?ở HN có hỗ trợ vận chuyển k bác?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bác có cái biến tần nào 1 pha 220v chạy đc vs động cơ này k?ở HN có hỗ trợ vận chuyển k bác?


Motor nào bác

Hay là cái bơm nước . Nó 2.2kw thì tìm cái biến tần 2.2 kw 220v là chạy được rồi.
Bác ở Hà Nội thì có Viettel hổ trợ tận nhà nhe bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có tấm bo mạch gắn sẵn 16 con relay Matsushita coil 24vdc dùng như mấy bộ I/O cách ly cho PLC vậy. Ai mua mình tìm cái jack 20 gắn vô cho dể dùng.
Giá 170k/1 . (Đã Bán hết )

----------


## phuocviet346

Có jack là chơi tới luôn rồi

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có jack là chơi tới luôn rồi


Mới qua đại lý mua về 1 ít jack. Hợp lắm.
Vậy bác Việt lấy nhe.( bao ship)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Linh tinh nhỏ xinh:

Counter Omron H7EC-BL 

Giá 100k/1.



---""""---

Mớ 3 nút nhấn , 1 dừng khẩn , 1 công tắc bằng chìa khóa toàn hàng idec.
Giá 100k cho đám này. (ĐÃ BÁN )



------""""--------.

Phao điện tử hay là cảm biến giới hạn mực nước. Phao nổi lên đến đầu  thì out như cảm biến tiệm cận.

Giá 100K/1.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mới qua đại lý mua về 1 ít jack. Hợp lắm.
> Vậy bác Việt lấy nhe.( bao ship)


Em lụm 2 cái này nha anh.:-). Đẹp lụm về ngắm ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy cái đám có cái chìa khóa nhé - Ủng hộ ông sửa chìa khóa  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuocviet346

Ok anh, lúc nào rảnh thì cafe quán cũ nha

----------


## nicowando

@ minhdt : khi nào gé a Hải vào buổi chìu tối thì cho nico gé ke cafe nhé ...

----------


## Gamo

> Mới qua đại lý mua về 1 ít jack. Hợp lắm.
> Vậy bác Việt lấy nhe.( bao ship)


Chùi, bộ này quá ngon mà về đến nhà mới nhớ... Ông nào làm IOT/SmartHome/tủ điện điều khiển nhiều thiết bị từ Arduino thì mang về tha hồ mà sướng...

Ông Hải thấy thì lụm giùm tui 1-2 bộ nhe. Kiếm giùm cái jack luôn  :Wink:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Linh tinh nhỏ xinh:
> 
> Counter Omron H7EC-BL 
> 
> Giá 100k/1.
> 
> 
> 
> ---""""---
> ...


Thêm 2 bộ hiển thị điện áp ASAHI model AP-210A-13

GIÁ 100K/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo xy hành trình max 55x55mm, ray trượt con lăn . Vitme bi phi 8 bước 2 trượt nhẹ . Combo gồm 3 tấm sắt ( hay gang) dày 30mm phay rãnh ghép với nhau. Đã gắn sẵn công tắc giới hạn hành trình cho 2 trục . Sẵn mặt bích cho motor và bánh nhông nhỏ.
Không chút rơ
Kích thước phủ bì của em là 130x130x100 
 Nặng khoản 15kg
Giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tấm inox dính bộ xoay đổi trục qua bánh răng có cái tay quay nhỏ xinh.
Giá 100k. ( Có gạch)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Keyence AT3-400 đẹp lên nguồn. Ae có cảm biến thì hốt về dùng 
Giá 100k.







----"""----

Miếng sắt dính 1 cái amplyfier Keyence ES-32DC và cái cảm biến Keyence FS2-62 lên nguồn out đang hoàng khi đưa sợi cáp quang dò đối diện sợi quang phát.

Giá 100K

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh Hải,

"Miếng sắt dính 1 cái amplyfier Keyence ES-32DC và cái cảm biến Keyence FS2-62 lên nguồn out đang hoàng khi đưa sợi cáp quang dò đối diện sợi quang phát.

Giá 100K "

Em đăng ký lấy bộ này hé anh.
Trưa mai em điện thoại cho anh và chạy qua bên anh nhận hàng không biết có anh ở nhà ko.

----------


## saudau

Lấy bộ hiển thị điện áp ASAHI model AP-210A-13 nhe cụ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tay cầm điều khiển của Hitachi còn hoạt động tốt , có sợi dây cáp luôn. Type DH0D-001.
Giá 200k.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Motor nào bác
> 
> Hay là cái bơm nước . Nó 2.2kw thì tìm cái biến tần 2.2 kw 220v là chạy được rồi.
> Bác ở Hà Nội thì có Viettel hổ trợ tận nhà nhe bác


Cái bơm này tháo đầu bơm ra thì đầu cốt fi bao nhiêu vậy bác Hải?ý e là bác có cái biến tần 2.2kw lắp vừa với cái moto bơm nước này k? để e lấy cả bộ luôn mà.có cái nào tốc độ 1440v/p k ah

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cái bơm này tháo đầu bơm ra thì đầu cốt fi bao nhiêu vậy bác Hải?ý e là bác có cái biến tần 2.2kw lắp vừa với cái moto bơm nước này k? để e lấy cả bộ luôn mà.có cái nào tốc độ 1440v/p k ah


Mình không rỏ đầu cốt bao nhiêu bác . Tại vì không biết tháo . Còn bác muốn motor 1450rpm thì mình có 1 em motor FuJi vỏ gang mặt mâm1.5kw nhe bác . Giá em nó là 1.1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor Fuji 2,2kw 3pha 220v 1500prm 50hz và 4500rpm 150hz.
Quay êm ru hoạt động tốt.
Kéo hàng là tuyệt vời.

Giá 1,8 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dao tiện cán đẹp chip nhìn cũng đẹp còn bén ngót.
200k/1 .
Lấy 5 cây 900k.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy cái cán thứ nhì chip hình thoi có chữ Kyocera nhé, mình thích mấy cây nho nhỏ và chip dể tìm

----------


## CKD

Để riêng cho em cây gắn chip hình thoi, thứ 2 từ trái qua  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bác thuhanoi cây thứ nhì, bác CKD cây thứ 2....
Còn lại 4 cây ai lấy hết 800k tặng 1 cây dao tiện nghe nói có đính kim cương ...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây SR20S dài 410 loại 4 rãnh bi 2 lổ bắt ốc . Hàng tháo máy không rơ phót gạt bụi còn nguyên.
Giá 800K









-----""""------ 

Vitme THK dòng KX phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 165 gối dạng FK sẵn Ụ bắt motor . Hàng vừa tháo máy lau mở nên sáng láng cả cây không rơ còn dính 1 phần của khớp powerlock.
Giá 700K.

----------


## CKD

Hehe, tại không chịu đọc....
Thui, ai trước thì lấy.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dao phay cáng 8 , 2 me Mitsubishi .  7.8 VA-PDS-C B3
Còn bén sáng đẹp.
Giá 100K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cụm 4 cái đầu cắt Er16 có 1 đầu đầy đủ collec  và nut.
Hang tháo máy tiện có phay đa năng.
Chạy dây đai răng nhe ae. 
Ae chế tiện có chức năng phay kết hợp thì ngon lành.
Bộ này nặng 10kg

Giá 1,2 triệu. ( Có gạch ) -->>> ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## GORLAK

ER nhiêu bác? E có 1 bộ Nut ER20-M cùng 1 cây khóa luôn.



Chỉ có khóa với Nut thôi, bác nào cần alo e.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cán dao thẳng ER16 mã REGO FIX SWISS ER-16-M dài hơn 100 phi ngoài 22 lổ trong 11.
Collec xịn nut đầy đủ 1 em kẹp 8 và 1 em kẹp 10
Giá 450k/1. ( Có gạch )

----------


## foxnguyen

Mình cần 1 bộ Er25 collect. Và nut. Bác có koo
Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

4 cây dao tiện tháo máy loại này gắn chip hàng đẹp và còn bén.
Không có cây thứ 2 từ trên xuống nhe.

Giá 700K/4.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Laser các bác nghiên cứu. !
Trên mạc có ghi laser 1/2 650nm
MT146 
Nằm trên cái bệ nghiên gốc cũng đẹp .

Phía trước là lăng kính loại này 2 tấm ghép lại nghiên nghiên.
Trên bo mạch có 6 chân , 3 chân dưới là chung .
Bán không bao test 120K.(Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối 22-24 powerlock thiếu vài con ốc. Hàng của Miki pulley (made in Sweden )bên trong còn láng mịn.

Giá 250K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu cắt đóng mở bằng xilanh thủy lực hay ae dùng khí nén cũng đóng mở được ( đã test bằng khí nén ).
Dùng làm trục chính tiện rút hay spindle phay đều được.
Collec kẹp phi 12.

Kích thước 420x270x200 nặng 25kg.
Hàng còn khá đẹp quay không rơ kẹp cứng dứt khoác cạch cạch thôi. Phần đầu kẹp có ống bảo vệ nòng khá chắc chắn.
Sẵn chổ bắt motot kéo luôn nhe.
Mặt dưới có sẵn rãnh để bắt con trượt .

Gắn thử cái cán thẳng phi12 ER11 vừa như đúc.( không bán cái cán nhe ae ).

Giá 2 triệu.

Có Gạch

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo XY full gang đủ pát bắt motor hành trình 295x235
Toàn rây 20 của ABBA vitme chắc của NSK vì thấy gối NSK phi 25 bước 10 .
Bệ dưới 620x260x150. Bệ trên 580x210x150 .
Tấm trên cùng có 1 rãnh T.
Hàng tháo máy tiện Fuji đời 2006.
Nên còn khá tốt. 
Bộ này tách đôi làm 2 trục được nhe.
Nặng tầm 190kg.

Giá 7.5 triệu. (Tới nhà chở 7 triệu).
(Đã bán).

----------


## Huudong

> Dao tiện cán đẹp chip nhìn cũng đẹp còn bén ngót.
> 200k/1 .
> Lấy 5 cây 900k.


để em cái giữa( hình thù kì quái nhất nhé.)

----------


## tiinicat

Hàng quá đẹp anh Hải ơi...

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## Nam CNC

Nước miếng chảy đầy xô rồi nè ông ới.... nhìn cái khung XY là quá thèm..... Nhìn tới lui chẳng thấy món nào ra tiền để mua hàng của ông.

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bác Huudong sms cho mình thông tin gửi hàng nhe.

------""""----

Còn còn quên món này.
Trục quay vuông vức cốt ra trơn chu . Vỏ ngoài 100x100 dài 200 có 4 lổ bắt ốc xuống bàn máy.
Trục dài 310 phía sau gắn puly chạy dây cuaro kép,  đầu trục dài 30 ra dạng côn.Gắn cái đầu kẹp khoan hay kẹp đá mài cũng được.
từ trong ra 8mm là phi 14 sau đó giảm ra đến hết trục là phi 12,5 . Có phót chắn bụi và chống tràn mở bò ra ngoài ở cả 2 đầu.
Sử dụng bac đạn TNT 7205 ở 2 đầu.
Nặng 17kg.
Giá 500k ( lưu ý nặng kg)
Ae nào mua mình tặng thêm cái puly cùng bảng cuaro về gắn vô motor mà kéo.( vụ này phải tìm lại xem nằm ở đâu nhe)

----------


## Tuancoi

Lấy cái cục này nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Lấy cái cục này nhé


Tình hình là cái cục pully hứa tặng kèm tìm hoài không thấy.
 Vậy bác tuấn có lấy không vậy?
Nếu bác lấy thì thêm 100k phí ship Ptrang nhe !


------""""""----- 

Tình hình là có cái tivi màn hình phẳng 29inch của samsung.
Ae mình có ai cần thì mình thanh lý 400k. 
Hàng hoạt động tốt . Ae cần xem camera tới kiểm tra và chở về 

Bán nhanh thì mình lấy tiền đó ủng hộ diễn đàn. Còn lâu quá chắc bán ve chai.
Ae chở về nhe.
Thanks ae.   ( Đã bán được cái tivi to quá )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Oscilloscope của LEADER model LBO-310A     Japan
Nguồn 110/220V (220v đấu lại bên trong biến áp ) đang dùng 110V.
Loại này analog nên không cần quan tâm đến tần số lấy mẫu nhe .
Hàng hoạt động tốt. 
Đang có 1 cái và khách trước mua giờ cần bán lại 1 cái nữa
Giá : 480K/1. ( Đã bán hết )

----------


## hlphuocson

Em lấy 1 cái dao động ký. Sáng mai em ghe bên chỗ anh để lấy nó nhé.
Em có nhắn tin anh rồi đó anh Hải.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ trượt full gang mang cá láng mịn vừa tháo máy mở màng bao phủ nên phải nói là e đẹp toàn diện. 
Dùng vime bi phi 20 bước 5 sáng bóng gối 2 đầu sẵn pát motor .
Dài 600x150 cao quên đo.
Có bàn T 2 rãnh 340x150 .
Đặt biệt bắt sẵn trên đó 2 ụ bắt dao có chỉnh tâm dao .
1 ụ bắt 2 dao song song và 1 ụ bắt dao 2 dao vuông góc ( không bắt đồng thời 2 dao vuông góc được nhe).
Zin e có 3 ụ gá dao ( nhưng bán trước 1 ụ gỡ bớt vốn ).
Nặng tầm 80 kg.

Giá 4,2 triệu. Tới nhà vác đi tính 4 triệu.
Dao  kéo là gắn minh họa nên không có trọng mục bán bộ này nhe ae



















Hình bên dưới là phần mình bán nhe sau khi luộc 1 ụ gá dao và bỏ vài thứ vướng.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguyên cái khung máy hành trình gần 400 x 600 trục z trượt ngon lành đẩy khí nén và 1 tay kẹp khí nén.
X y là combo IAI date tháng 10/2013 model RCP2SA6C-I-42P-12-600-P1-S và 1 bộ y chang khác là 350.
Trục hơn 350mm có cặp thêm cây rây 25 nên khá vững.
Driver 2 em này nằm nguyên trong tủ mã RCP2SA6C-I-42P-12-600-P1-R03.
Có sẵn 2 bàn gá phôi kéo ra ngon lành. Cửa có cảm biến đầy đủ .
Em này để làm laser hay 3d thì ngon lành

GIÁ 7,3 triệu.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Mạn phép cho e hỏi các bác ở đây tí: bác nào còn đồng hồ so giá rẻ không, e cần 1 cái để dùng , các bác biết hay có thì inbox e nhé , sdt dưới chữ ký  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tết nhất sắp đến ae mình có đóng gói bán hàng cần hút chân không thì hốt về thử nhe.

Điện 110v cũng ngòn lắm. Đã test điện chạy tốt.
850k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ máy XY
Cao hơn 600 ngang tầm 500 
X dùng rây 25 THK  dòng siêu tải bảng 25 , vitme 25 bước 5 . Hành trình 150 do bàn quá dài ( có khả năng mở rộng hành trình ).
X là bệ mang cá láng mịn phủ không chút rơ vitme phi chừng 20 bước 5.Hành trình 100 Có sẵn mặt bích motor
Nặng gần 200kg.
Tất cả đều êm ái không chút rơ cứng vững quá.
Mấy cục gá dao đã bán còn lại mặt bàn quá đẹp.

Đem về chế Z cao 600 quá chuẩn.
Ae tới nhà chở đi mình bán 3 triệu (do không có chổ để )

Hàng đã bán cho 1 anh chạy xe bagat






Mặt này dựng đứng trên bàn nè

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo hành trình 310 và có thể mở rộng lên 350 nếu bỏ 2 cục giảm chấn ở 2 đầu. 
Cấu trúc bên trong em nó như sau:
 Toàn thân là THÉP trắng có tấm che bụi, tổng dài 680 ngang 80 cao 60 .
 Dạng trượt rãnh 2 bên nhưng loại này con trượt dài đến 110 nên rất cứng vững, bi còn bóng láng nhe.
 Vitme bi phi 16 bước 20 còn sáng trắng ( mình để nguyên mở không lau để chụp luôn).

Có sẵn khớp nối mềm và đặc biệt bắt sẵn luôn 1 em motor step 2 pha size 57 dài 80 mới nguyên hàng Japan ( em này có encoder nữa nhe).

Với bộ này ae không cần phải chế cháo gì cho em nó. Cứ gắn nó vô driver Step 2 pha là trượt vi vu rồi.
Đã test với Driver step Vexta .

Giá 1,6 triệu /1 ( nặng 10kg)
Clip test



Mời ae xem hình ( đi từ nội thất bên trong ra nhe ).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ trượt full gang mang cá láng mịn vừa tháo máy mở màng bao phủ nên phải nói là e đẹp toàn diện. 
Dùng vime bi phi 20 bước 5 sáng bóng gối 2 đầu sẵn pát motor .
Dài 600x150 cao quên đo.
Có bàn T 2 rãnh 340x150 .
Đặt biệt bắt sẵn trên đó 2 ụ bắt dao có chỉnh tâm dao .
1 ụ bắt 2 dao song song và 1 ụ bắt dao 2 dao vuông góc ( không bắt đồng thời 2 dao vuông góc được nhe).
Zin e có 3 ụ gá dao ( nhưng bán trước 1 ụ gỡ bớt vốn ).
Nặng tầm 80 kg.

Giá 4,2 triệu. Tới nhà vác đi tính 4 triệu.
Dao  kéo là gắn minh họa nên không có trọng mục bán bộ này nhe ae.

Ae không lấy ụ gá dao mình tính 3 triệu nhe.

Đem về chế Z có sẵn rãnh T dời cao độ của Spindle cũng ngon lành cành đào.



















Hình bên dưới là phần mình bán nhe sau khi luộc 1 ụ gá dao và bỏ vài thứ vướng.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã nhận hàng - ngon quá bác nhé, thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nguyên cái khung máy hành trình gần 400 x 600 trục z trượt ngon lành đẩy khí nén và 1 tay kẹp khí nén.
> X y là combo IAI date tháng 10/2013 model RCP2SA6C-I-42P-12-600-P1-S và 1 bộ y chang khác là 350.
> Trục hơn 350mm có cặp thêm cây rây 25 nên khá vững.
> Driver 2 em này nằm nguyên trong tủ mã RCP2SA6C-I-42P-12-600-P1-R03.
> Có sẵn 2 bàn gá phôi kéo ra ngon lành. Cửa có cảm biến đầy đủ .
> Em này để làm laser hay 3d thì ngon lành
> 
> GIÁ 7,3 triệu.


Trong cái máy này nó có combo XY hàng của IAI model RCP2-SA6C.. ghép sẵn. 
Hành trình các trục đều tăng được thêm 40 nếu bỏ giảm chấn
Trục Y hành trình 350 đăt trên tấm nhôm 20mm và cặp thêm cây rây THK HSR 25 mới ken để tăng cứng .
Trục X hành trình 600 . 
Kèm theo bộ Z là xi lanh trượt có dẫn hướng.

Đầy đủ 2 Driver zin theo bộ hàng IAI dây dài jack đầy đủ.

Tất cả đẹp như mới.

Dòng combo IAI này motor nó gắn rời không như mấy loại liền cốt và đặt biệt nó là step 2 pha có encoder dạng như anpha step vậy.

Cứ để y vậy lên 1 mặt phẳng ae mình có được con Laser . Thêm cái Z nữa ra máy 3D.
Hay kẹp 1 cây bút vô nữa là ra cái máy vẽ chữ đẹp CNC rồi

Giá 6,8 triệu/1 bộ ( bao gồm cả 2 cục driver).

----------


## GORLAK

Bộ này làm máy cắt khắc laser nhỏ là hết thuốc luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục chính máy tiện rút hay kẹp mũi phay đều được.
Kích thước phần bệ gang 340x430x70 mặt dưới nó láng mịn đẹp như mới lại có phay rãnh để bắt 4 con trượt ( cặp rây song song với mũi phay) có luôn lổ cho vitme . Đặc biệt  mặt dưới bằng phẳng .
Phần trục chính dài 460 . Rút bằng xilanh thủy lực dùng khí nén cũng được ( đã test bằng khí nén).
Cơ cấu rút nhìn rất đẹp và cứng cáp (3 chấu rút chứ không phải 2 nhe) trục được gắn trên bệ gang bằng cùm rời cứng khừ . Quay nhẹ nhàng luôn.
Đang kẹp 13.5 mm.
Phía sau có cơ cấu khóa cứng bằng xilanh thủy lực khóa vô cái bánh răng như là curvit coupling . Với kết cấu nó hoạt động gần như là 1 trục A của kiểu máy trung tâm gia công tiện phay bào ( gặt đập liên hợp).

Ai chế máy to thì đưa lên trục Z làm spindle phay khoan.. ( kế bên có phần bằng phẳng nên gắn motor kéo vô là ngon lành.
Nặng tầm 5 hay 60kg

Giá : 2,8 triệu ( ai tới nhà chở giá 2,6 triệu).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cán thẳng phi ngoài 22 dài 290 phía sau có ren mịn 18
Collec kẹp 1 .
Giá 350K.
Không lấy collec giá 250k.


---- """""-----

Hình thức y vậy collec kẹp 4 có thêm 1 phần nằm trong phi 16. Phía sau lổ phi 11.9
Giá 400k. ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ gá dao cho máy tiện loại này bắt trên bàn T , khoản cách 2 tâm rãnh 55 .
Hàng đẹp long lanh gắn được 2 dao chỉnh tâm dao riêng .
Còn 1 em gá 2 dao vuông gốc ( lần gá chỉ 1 dao ).
Đẹp sáng láng .
(Không bán kèm dao nhe ae).

Giá 950k/1 ( lấy 2 bao ship). ĐÃ BÁN HẾT

----------


## Luyến

> Bộ gá dao cho máy tiện loại này bắt trên bàn T , khoản cách 2 tâm rãnh 55 .
> Hàng đẹp long lanh gắn được 2 dao chỉnh tâm dao riêng .
> Còn 1 em gá 2 dao vuông gốc ( lần gá chỉ 1 dao ).
> Đẹp sáng láng .
> (Không bán kèm dao nhe ae).
> 
> Giá 950k/1 ( lấy 2 bao ship).



Em gạch mớ này nhé. Thansk

----------


## hieunguyen81

Bác cho em gạch bộ này nhé bác, em ơ HCM ợ  :Big Grin:  ! Có nhắn tin SMS cho bác rồi đó !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Một em robot 4 trục hiệu HaMa model HM 8000.
gồm 3 trục tịnh tiến và 1 trục xoay.
Phần cơ: 
Kích thước 620x640x460
Trục X cặp rây bảng 15 chạy dây đai hành trình 400 kéo bằng moto step 5 pha Vexta UPH599 
Y: cặp trượt tròn phi 16 , dây đai hành trình 125 , motor step 5 pha Vexta UPH696.
Z: cặp trượt tròn phi tầm 12 , dây đai hành trình 195, motor step 5 pha UPH596.
Trục xoay A motor step 5 pha Vexta 566.
cuối cùng là cơ cấu kẹp bằng khí nén.
Có vài chổ nắp bảo vệ bị nốp có thể gò lại và không ảnh hưởng gì bên trong và hoạt động. 
Tất cả trục đều êm và tốt.

Phần điện: hộp điện zin theo máy còn khá đẹp và nguyên vẹn
Đầy đủ driver của Vexta cho các trục (dạng hộp driver  tháo vỏ ghép vô tủ điện cho gọn) gồm 3  em lớn cho trục XYZ và 1 em nhỏ cho trục xoay.
Bộ vi điều khiển kết hợp với tay cầm teaching có thể nhớ đến 20 chương trình.

Về dùng được bộ điều khiên zin theo máy thì tôt.
Hoặc ae thay bob vô vì nó có đủ 4 driver  chính hảng VEXTA cứ thế mà chiến 3D Hay vẽ tranh gì đó.
Xem như full 4 bộ motor và driver 5 pha Vexta mà còn thêm phần khung cơ khí cũng tạm được.


Giá bán 4,2 triệu ( tới nhà chở lấy 4 triệu )

Tạm có cục gạch

Hình em nó đây:



























Chổ jack đang tháo ra là của motor trục X .






Driver trục xoay.








Tay cầm đk có thể tháo rời qua jack cấm 50 chân.


Lưu ý hàng không bao test.

----------


## Minh Trần

E lấy bộ này nhá : HaMa model HM 8000

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> E lấy bộ này nhá : HaMa model HM 8000


Lúc chiều 16h... có bác ở HN hỏi thăm nó. Không biết có phải bác. 
Và e nó cũng đang có cục gạch hơi nhỏ. Sáng mai bác sms mình O9787885OO xem tình trạng hàng nhe.
Thanks bác.

Thì ra là bác Minh Trần.
Đủ điều kiện bay.

----------


## Minh Trần

Vâng là E đó Bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Tổ Sư Bà 2 ngựa ( Toshiba) loại thùng sắt linh kiện to tản nhiệt tốt . In 220V , out 220v max 320Hz.
Bên trong linh kiện còn lung linh .

Giá 990K.
















----"""""-----

Cặp bạc đạn NSK 7004 sáng bóng quay êm
Giá 150k/1 cặp.(Đã bán)

Cặp bạc đạn Koyo 7004 sạch đẹp bóng sáng.
Giá 150k/1 cặp.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Encoder SUMTAK hảng nổi tiếng về phát xung .
Loại  ra xung A B Z  nguồn 5V.  1024 ppr.
Hàng đẹp như mới trục quay êm ái nhẹ nhàn.

Giá 450k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nguyên cái khung máy hành trình gần 400 x 600 trục z trượt ngon lành đẩy khí nén và 1 tay kẹp khí nén.
> X y là combo IAI date tháng 10/2013 model RCP2SA6C-I-42P-12-600-P1-S và 1 bộ y chang khác là 350.
> Trục hơn 350mm có cặp thêm cây rây 25 nên khá vững.
> Driver 2 em này nằm nguyên trong tủ mã RCP2SA6C-I-42P-12-600-P1-R03.
> Có sẵn 2 bàn gá phôi kéo ra ngon lành. Cửa có cảm biến đầy đủ .
> Em này để làm laser hay 3d thì ngon lành
> 
> GIÁ 7,3 triệu.


Trong cái máy này nó có combo XY hàng của IAI model RCP2-SA6C.. ghép sẵn. 
Hành trình các trục đều tăng được thêm 40 nếu bỏ giảm chấn
Trục Y hành trình 350 đăt trên tấm nhôm 20mm và cặp thêm cây rây THK HSR 25 mới ken để tăng cứng .
Trục X hành trình 600 . 
Kèm theo bộ Z là xi lanh trượt có dẫn hướng.

Đầy đủ 2 Driver zin theo bộ hàng IAI dây dài jack đầy đủ.

Tất cả đẹp như mới.

Dòng combo IAI này motor nó gắn rời không như mấy loại liền cốt và đặt biệt nó là step 2 pha có encoder dạng như anpha step vậy.

Cứ để y vậy lên 1 mặt phẳng ae mình có được con Laser . Thêm cái Z nữa ra máy 3D.
Hay kẹp 1 cây bút vô nữa là ra cái máy vẽ chữ đẹp CNC rồi

Giá 6,8 triệu/1 bộ ( bao gồm cả 2 cục driver).

** Không lấy motor và driver ( Ae mình thay con step 42 vô dùng ) mình bán giá 4.5 triệu , không lấy Cụm Z chỉ gồm bộ XY thì 4,1 triệu.






























----""""'----


Thêm bộ Z hay nằm làm X có bàn T đẹp.

Do đã bán hết Ụ gá dao nên em nó lộ ra bàn T khá đẹp cho máy phay .
Giá bán bộ này khôg còn bộ gá dao nào là 2,8 triệu. ( tới nhà chở thì 2,5 triệu )

Bệ trượt full gang mang cá láng mịn vừa tháo máy mở màng bao phủ nên phải nói là e đẹp toàn diện. 
Dùng vime bi phi 20 bước 5 sáng bóng gối 2 đầu sẵn pát motor .
Dài 600x150 cao quên đo.
Có bàn T 2 rãnh 340x150 .
Đặt biệt bắt sẵn trên đó 2 ụ bắt dao có chỉnh tâm dao .
1 ụ bắt 2 dao song song và 1 ụ bắt dao 2 dao vuông góc ( không bắt đồng thời 2 dao vuông góc được nhe).
Zin e có 3 ụ gá dao ( nhưng bán trước 1 ụ gỡ bớt vốn ).
Nặng tầm 80 kg.

Giá 4,2 triệu. Tới nhà vác đi tính 4 triệu.
Dao  kéo là gắn minh họa nên không có trọng mục bán bộ này nhe ae.

Ae không lấy ụ gá dao mình tính 3 triệu nhe.

Đem về chế Z có sẵn rãnh T dời cao độ của Spindle cũng ngon lành cành đào.



















Hình bên dưới là phần mình bán nhe sau khi luộc 1 ụ gá dao và bỏ vài thứ vướng.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo NSK model XY-HRS025AM102

Kích thước dài 750 ngang 115 cao 90 hành trình 290mm.

Nội thất bên trong sáng đẹp như mới :
  Sử dụng 1 rây NSK nhưng bảng rây đến 42 và gắn đến 3 con trượt nên khá cứng vững.
 Vitme phi 15 bước 10 gối đở 2 đầu khá chắc chắn.(cốt vitme ra phi 10 nhe ae)
 Tấm trượt trên dài đến 150 .
 Sẵn luôn mặt bích motor  khớp nối và em Servo 300w của Tamagawa


Hàng trượt nhẹ nhàng mở bò còn mới nguyên zin có sẵn cảm biến giới hạn hành trình 2 đầu và đưa dây dài ra ngoài luôn .

Có thiết kế chống bụi

Giá 1,7 triệu.




Mặt dưới


motor đẹp như mới





Bên trong đây ah. 
Mà bác nào lấy như vầy thiếu motor khớp nối với 2 sợi simili che bụi thì Giá 1,4 triệu.



























.

----""""----

Combo từ sắt L dày 12 kích thước 1320x145x90.
Sử dụng 1 cây rây IKO bảng 20 ( LWS20) dài 1245 gồm 2 con trượt phót con nguyên .
Vitme phi ISSOKU phi 25 bước 20 dài 1270 hành trình theo combo đạt 1070, vài chổ ố vàng chứ không rổ gì hết, có gối 2 đầu sẵn cái pát bắt motor luôn.

Hàng trượt êm không rơ ráo sượng sùng.
Gần 50kg .

Giá fix 2,6 triệu (tới nhà chở 2,3 triệu)











Có vỏ inox bảo vệ luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần tiền bán gấp 2 bộ combo IAI Motor rời bên dưới.
Quá tiện lợi. Có cái step 2 pha tương đương VEXTA 268.

GIÁ FIX 1,4 triệu (tới nhà chở 1,3 triệu /1)


Combo hành trình 310 và có thể mở rộng lên 350 nếu bỏ 2 cục giảm chấn ở 2 đầu. 
Cấu trúc bên trong em nó như sau:
 Toàn thân là THÉP trắng có tấm che bụi, tổng dài 680 ngang 80 cao 60 .
 Dạng trượt rãnh 2 bên nhưng loại này con trượt dài đến 110 nên rất cứng vững, bi còn bóng láng nhe.
 Vitme bi phi 16 bước 20 còn sáng trắng ( mình để nguyên mở không lau để chụp luôn).

Có sẵn khớp nối mềm và đặc biệt bắt sẵn luôn 1 em motor step 2 pha size 57 dài 80 mới nguyên hàng Japan ( em này có encoder nữa nhe).

Với bộ này ae không cần phải chế cháo gì cho em nó. Cứ gắn nó vô driver Step 2 pha là trượt vi vu rồi.
Đã test với Driver step Vexta .

Giá 1,6 triệu /1 ( nặng 10kg)
Clip test



Mời ae xem hình ( đi từ nội thất bên trong ra nhe ).

































 --------"""""":---------------



Combo laser cho mùa dưa hấu.

Giá bán gần như bằng giá mua cây vitme.

Combo Yamaha model C6L12-550. ( tháng 10/2014)
Kích thước dài 790 ngang 70 cao 65. Hành trình 560 mở rộng lên 600.
Vitme phi 12 bước 12 không tì vết .

Sử dụng 1 cây rây bảng ngang 40  vài chổ có sét mặt trên không sượng sùng gì hết nhe.

Motor ac servo yamaha 60w.

Cái này hợp với ae lên ba D  Laser hay cái gì tải nhẹ .

Giá 1,2 triệu ( bằng cây vitme cộng rây ,nhôm, ốc vít ..... chưa kể công ráp ).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ trượt gang đúc kích thước 410x310x210 , nặng khoảng 70kg . Tấm trên tầm 280x300.
Rây bảng 20 loại 4 rãnh bi to chắc là hàng Tsubaki.
Vitme phi 20 bước 8 hành trình theo bệ là 175.
Các mặt được phay mài láng.

Sẵn cái mặt bích vừa servo 750w .

Giá 2,5 triệu (Tới nhà chở 2,3triệu)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây SR20S dài 410 loại 4 rãnh bi 2 lổ bắt ốc . Hàng tháo máy không rơ phót gạt bụi còn nguyên.
Giá 450K (ĐÃ BÁN)









-----""""------ 

Vitme THK dòng KX phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 165 gối dạng FK sẵn Ụ bắt motor . Hàng vừa tháo máy lau mở nên sáng láng cả cây không rơ còn dính 1 phần của khớp powerlock.
Giá 600K.
( tới nhà chở 500k) (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## haki

em lấy cây sr20s nha a hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em lấy cây sr20s nha a hải


Nhận gạch 1 bác HN **986 rồi

----------


## haki

dạ. là e vừa gọi đó bác. bác gửi stk để e chuyển khoản với

----------


## ppgas

> Vitme THK dòng KX phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 165 gối dạng FK sẵn Ụ bắt motor . Hàng vừa tháo máy lau mở nên sáng láng cả cây không rơ còn dính 1 phần của khớp powerlock.
> Giá 600K.
> ( tới nhà chở 500k)


Mai chạy qua chở cái này nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mai chạy qua chở cái này nhé.


Mai alo e trước nhe. Sau 17h30 không có nhà

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Sau 1730 giờ anh nghe trạm nhe


Mai alo e trước nhe a

----------


## ppgas

> Mai alo e trước nhe a


Ok, Mai alo trước. Cảm ơn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 20 THK: HSR 20 HR dài 470 hàng tháo máy chỉ có khúc đầu rây nằm ngoài chịu mưa nên xuống sắt tí.
Đã kiểm tra bi bên trong còn sáng bóng vô mở ráp lại còn khá êm và bót không rơ lắc. Loại này con trượt nó dài thường thượt trượt Z thì khỏi phải chê.

Giá 650K

 Đã bán










-----"""""""--------


Cây vitme 2006 chuẩn    C3    của NACHI phi 20 bước10
Tổng dài 360 hành trình 175mm. 
Hàng chính xác C3 và không rơ lắc có vài chổ đổi màu nhưng đai ốc băng qua đó không trở ngại gì. Có thêm cái áo đai ốc to tổ bố 85x60x90.
Giá không có áo đai ốc chỉ là cây vitme 300k











----"""""""------'----'-----



Cặp ray bảng 30 THK SR30 loại này chỉ có 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng cũng có cánh và là loại 4 rãnh bi. Dài 840mm hàng trượt êm không sượng.

Tầm 9kg.

Giá 1,4 triệu



















----------"""""""---------



      Cặp rây bảng 35 THK SR35B loại này chỉ 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng cũng có cánh và 4 rãnh bi luôn. Dài 1m trượt êm không rơ.

Tầm 15kg
Giá 2,8 triệu ( Tới nhà chở 2,6 triệu )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối 10-14 powerlock đẹp như mới . Kén người dùng.

Giá 150k. ( đã bán )

----------


## Totdo

Lấy cái khớp nối nhé anh Hải... tìm lâu rồi giờ mới thấy.

Minh O935417382

----------


## thuhanoi

> Khớp nối 10-14 powerlock đẹp như mới . Kén người dùng.
> 
> Giá 150k. ( đã bán )


Đẹp như mơ vậy mà không hú  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần bán motor Dc của SAWAMURA model SS60E3-L4 ,120w có hộp số hành tinh 1/25 , cốt 18. Tổng dài 275 , thân motor phi 90 

giá450k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 25 THK HSR 25 TR loại này không có cánh dài gần 1120mm còn ngon lành trượt êm không rơ phót còn nguyên .
Dầu mở nên thấy hơi vàng.
Gần 10kg

Giá 2 triệu/1 cặp ( tới nhà chở 1,9 triệu )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*Ve1:
Cặp rây bảng 30 THK NR30 dài 360 loại 4 rãnh bi to , con trượt dài 120. Hàng tháo máy sáng đẹp như mới , phót phiết còn nguyên  bót.
Chỉ có 1 con trượt không rành nên rút ra xem bi văng ra hốt lại không hết. 3 em còn lại để nguyên. A em mua về thêm bi nhe.

Nếu chỉ dùng 1 con trượt thì cũng ra cặp rây cho trục Z ht 240 ngon lành (2 con trượt dư để dành ).
Nặng tầm 7kg

Giá 800K 













-----"""""""--------


*Ve2:

Cặp rây THK mã RH2555 dài 600 , 4 con trượt mỗi con dài 120. Loại 2 rãnh bi áp má 2 bên.( thấy mấy bộ combo cũng hay dùng loại này )
Hàng còn sáng đẹp như mới luôn.

Giá 500K bao ship ( Tới nhà chở ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn Japan của Omron với vài hảng gì đó cũng là Japan

24VDC 4.5A
180k/1.

Ra cùng lúc 5V 5A , 12V 1A , -12V 1A.
Giá 180k. ( loại này hết hàng )

----------


## Duy Mạnh

> Encoder SUMTAK hảng nổi tiếng về phát xung .
> Loại  ra xung A B Z  nguồn 5V.  1024 ppr.
> Hàng đẹp như mới trục quay êm ái nhẹ nhàn.
> 
> Giá 450k/1.


cái encoder của em đang chạy 1000ppr giờ lắp cái 1024ppr như của anh có đc ko ạ .thanks anh xem tin ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cái encoder của em đang chạy 1000ppr giờ lắp cái 1024ppr như của anh có đc ko ạ .thanks anh xem tin ạ


Nếu phần điều khiển cho cài đặt lại thì được.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* Ve3:

Bộ rây con lăn UNION TOOL loại 2 thanh ép vào nhau ở giữa có hàng bi đũa ( bộ gồm 4 thanh và 2 hàng bi đũa ) . Bảng 40x20 dài 520 hàng bi đũa dài 420. Với chiều dài rây này có thể tăng thêm hành trình. Hàng còn rất sáng bi bóng. Màu nâu nâu là mở dầu thôi
Bộ nặng khoảng 11kg.

Giá 700K.
Và 1 bộ y vậy dài 440 giá 600K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*Ve4:
Cặp rây 20 THK HSR20 dài 280 cũ một ít đẩy vẫn nhích.
Giá 450K.

----------


## Duy Mạnh

> Nếu phần điều khiển cho cài đặt lại thì được.


vậy thì khó cho em rồi vấn đề này em gà lắm. khi nào bác đi bãi thấy cái nào 1000ppr thì lụm giùm em nhé sdt em là 0934493392

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*Ve5:
6 cây vitme toàn hàng nhật THK KX với Nachi.
Phi từ 20 đến to nhất là 32.
2 cây ht 110
2 cây ht 230
1 cây ht 80 và 1 cây ht 260
Tất cả êm không rơ nói chung là dùng được
Tổng là 12 kg . Bán hết cả đám cho ae mình về chế tăng-đơ

Giá 950k cho mớ đó.











------""""""------ 


*Ve6:

Cây vitme double nut THK KX phi 36 bước 10 ht 130.
Êm không rơ còn sáng. Nặng 7kg
Bán cho ae chế máy ép.

Giá 350K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*Ve7:

Con trượt THK 20 mã GSR20T bi bọng sáng bóng. Loại này mạ đen nhe nên có nằm tồn bãi lâu ngày vẫn không có sét.

Bán cho ae sưu tầm .

Giá 100k/1. ( mua 4 con bao ship )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Encoder SUMTAK hảng nổi tiếng về phát xung .
> Loại  ra xung A B Z  nguồn 5V.  1024 ppr.
> Hàng đẹp như mới trục quay êm ái nhẹ nhàn.
> 
> Giá 450k/1.


Thêm vài em en.

1 em Omron ABS 8bit . 
Giá 300k.






------"""""-----

1 em encoder ABS 10 bit .
Giá 300k









--------""""----------

1 em encoder hàng Autonic . Em này quay 1 vòng chẵn 360 xung. Em này có sẵn cái pát bắt xinh xinh.

Giá 300K.

----------


## Minh Trần

E gạch lấy cái 360 nhá.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây IKO bảng 25 LWHS25. Hàng tháo máy đẹp bi sáng phót nguyên vẹn trượt bót .
Gồm 1 thanh dài 330 và 1 con trượt ( 1,7kg)
Và 1 thanh dài 430 cùng 2 con trượt (2,5kg)

Giá 800k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ trượt gang đúc kích thước 410x310x210 , nặng khoảng 70kg . Tấm trên tầm 280x300.
Rây bảng 20 loại 4 rãnh bi to chắc là hàng Tsubaki.
Vitme phi 20 bước 8 hành trình theo bệ là 175.
Các mặt được phay mài láng.

Sẵn cái mặt bích vừa servo 750w .

Giá 2,5 triệu (Tới nhà chở 2,35 triệu)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán đèn chiếu sáng cho ae cần soi rọi phi 120 dài 120 vỏ nhôm kín nước chân có khớp uốn éo được. Điện áp 24V 75W.
Hàng tồn chưa qua sử dụng. Chiếu sáng sân vườn tiểu cảnh cho thêm phần ấm cúng.

Giá 300k/1. Đã bán hết

----------


## trongnghia091

đèn này ánh sáng trắng hay vàng vậy anh , câu dây là sài hay là phải thêm bộ nguồn cho nó nữa

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> đèn này ánh sáng trắng hay vàng vậy anh , câu dây là sài hay là phải thêm bộ nguồn cho nó nữa


Màu như là hoàng hôn vậy đó. Câu dây là sài . Bác chưa có áp 24v thì thêm. Có rồi thì khỏi thêm

----------


## Totdo

Lấy một cây đèn về soi cây mai cho nhanh nở chơi tết nhé anh Hải

Minh O935417382

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối mềm mà kết cấu thấy cứng nhe. 20 - lổ côn 15.4 ->14.5 . Hàng còn nguyên mạ đen. Ae mình thấy hợp thì hốt hoặc có thể móc lổ côn đó vừa ý mình cần.
Giá 200K/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bản điều khiển có dính quay tay phát xung , switch chuyển , công tắc như hình . Bên ngoài dầu nhớt phía sau thì như mới.

Giá 800k. ( lụm gạch )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme dòng KX double nut của THK phi 25 bước 5 tổng dài 670 hành trình 450. Sáng đẹp nguyên cây.

Giá 550K

----------


## anhxco

> *Ve7:
> 
> Con trượt THK 20 mã GSR20T bi bọng sáng bóng. Loại này mạ đen nhe nên có nằm tồn bãi lâu ngày vẫn không có sét.
> 
> Bán cho ae sưu tầm .
> 
> Giá 100k/1. ( mua 4 con bao ship )


Báo cáo e nhận được mấy cái block rồi cụ nhé, hàng đẹp, bi còn bóng loáng. Em kiểm tra sơ thì có 4 cái block e đẩy bi nó không chịu chạy, ngâm dầu từ hôm qua giờ vẫn k cải thiện đc, bác có cách gì khắc phục được thì từ vấn giúp e để e xử nó nhé. thank bác!

----------


## Ga con

> Cây vitme dòng KX double nut của THK phi 25 bước 5 tổng dài 670 hành trình 450. Sáng đẹp nguyên cây.
> 
> Giá 550K


E gạch cây này nhưng qua tuần ghé được không anh.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> E gạch cây này nhưng qua tuần ghé được không anh.
> 
> Thanks.


Vậy xếp vô góc chờ bác qua

----------

Ga con

----------


## Khoa C3

Cụ Gà nhanh tay thế, chắc em phải đăng tin thu mua tất cả các loại vitme chính xác cao quớ  :Big Grin: .

----------

Ga con

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme tháo máy nóng phỏng tay.

Cây NSK cấp chính xác C1 mã W2003-575P-C1Z
Phi 20 bước 4 dài 410 hành trình 275.
Sáng đẹp nguyên cây bót thiệt bót luôn.

Giá 450K.






Và 1 cây NSK W2001-198P-UPZ.
Phi 20 bước 5 dài 280 hành trình 140. Sáng đẹp nguyên cây.
Giá 350K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cây vitme cơ phi 25 bước 4 dài tầm 380 hành trình chắc tầm 190 . Gối to không rơ đai ốc được phay phẳng. Lổ bắt ốc vít đầy đủ. Chế máy ép ngon lành

Giá 250k. (Đã bán)







---------"""""----------


Rây chữ thập THK bảng 20 loại HSR20 , dài 380x210.
Ae mua về cần dài thì tìm dẫn hướng loại hsr20 mà thay vô .

Giá  650K. (Lụm gạch)








------"""""-------

Đầu kẹp mũi khoan GLOBE max 13 loại này chính xác cao nha. Bán cho ae mình thay máy khoan bàn hay chế biến kẹp cặp . Bắt kiểu côn .

Giá 300K. ( đã bán )

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Muốn phá gạch quả trượt chữ thập quá đi T.T

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Jack cắm các loại 20 , 25 , 36,50 ....
Toàn hàng cắt từ máy nhật. Cái bo mạch xanh xanh không có bán nhe.

Lựa 60K/1 





Loại 20 chân cái của Honda









----"""----

Ae nào cần đòi hỏi cao về thẩm mỹ và độ tiếp xúc tốt thiệt tốt thì có cặp 20 chân của Molex hàng tháo trong bọc ra luôn.

Giá 250k/2.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xy lanh khí nén SMC hành trình 500mm mã MY1C32-500H
Trượt ngon lành nặng tầm 10 kg

Giá 700k ( đã bán )

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Bác kiếm dùm em cây hành trình 600 nha.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác kiếm dùm em cây hành trình 600 nha.


Ok bác. Giá tầm 900k . Chịu giá thì qua năm sau mình lấy giúp bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thấy bàn " tê " hot quá nên hốt về mớ bán.
Hàng được gia công phay láng mịn.
Kích thước 350x30x70 loại này 1 rãnh T nhe.
Có sẵn 2 con tán zin theo bàn.

Giá 300K/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trượt mini bằng tay vặn có gá vào trụ và gá dụng cụ.

Hành trình 40 hay 50 hay 60 gì đó.

Giá 200k

----------


## trucnguyen

> Trượt mini bằng tay vặn có gá vào trụ và gá dụng cụ.
> 
> Hành trình 40 hay 50 hay 60 gì đó.
> 
> Giá 200k


Em gạch bộ này nhé bác, có VCB em chuyển trước , cuối tuần sau về lại thành phố mới ghé láy được.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ trượt mang cá lạ lạ như hình vương ra dài 300 chưa tính phần 4 lổ ngậm dao , cao 170 ngang 115 hành trình 100 em nó dùng xilanh thủy lực nhìn cái vị trí bắt thì khả năng thay vime dòng KX của THK là khá cao.
Nặng 14 kg

Giá 450k













-----""""------


Cụm có collec kẹp rút bằng cách vặn ren qua bộ bánh răng.
Đang kẹp 14 , khi vặn kẹp cứng rồi thì lock bằng 2 con bù lon bên hông.

120x80x100.  Nặng 3 kg
Toàn bộ lán mịn , cái trục có răng nhỏ xoay làm cho con tán hình bánh răng xoay rút collec kẹp cứng.
Chế thành mâm cặp hay phần kẹp mũi cho chống tâm cũng ngon.

Giá 400k.

----------


## trongnghia091

> Trượt mini bằng tay vặn có gá vào trụ và gá dụng cụ.
> 
> Hành trình 40 hay 50 hay 60 gì đó.
> 
> Giá 200k


cái này chính xác là bộ gá dành để gắn kính hiển vi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cái này chính xác là bộ gá dành để gắn kính hiển vi


Bạn này rành quá . Mà thật tình thì zin nó gá cái gì không quan trọng lắm đâu.

----------


## trongnghia091

tại ở nhà mình có gần 20 bộ cho thợ sài nên mình mới biết thôi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> tại ở nhà mình có gần 20 bộ cho thợ sài nên mình mới biết thôi


Mình bỏ lộn dấu, không có nói bạn rành quá đâu.
Cái món ve chai mà

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Ok bác. Giá tầm 900k . Chịu giá thì qua năm sau mình lấy giúp bác


Qua năm âm hay dương.được kiếm cho mình 2 cây nha. CHo giá tốt đi

----------


## Tuancoi

Cho đặt 1 giắc 26 và 1 giác 36 chân nhé bác.

Chờ 2 em dưới đây

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@hieunguyenkham : qua tết âm báo giá tốt nhe bác.
@tuancoi : đống jack thanh lý hết rồi nhe bác.

----""""""-------


PLC Hitachi E-40HR đi kèm theo 1 module Out 8 ngõ , có thêm cái bàn phím lập trình ( PGMJ ). Trên mặt CPU có khớp gắn PGMJ vô 
Hàng tháo tủ còn đẹp . Cấm điện lên nguồn báo run ngon lành

Giá 600K.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Hoặc cái này càng tốt nha bác chủ
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...-huong-rodless
Thanks!

----------


## trongnghia091

> Mình bỏ lộn dấu, không có nói bạn rành quá đâu.
> Cái món ve chai mà


rãnh hay rành không quan trong vì có một số món hàng nó nằm rời rạc đôi khi cả bạn hay tôi đều không biết nó là gì chẳng qua là mình đang sử dụng nên mình biết mình nói cho bạn biết khi khách hàng có hỏi mà biết đường trả lời vậy thôi chứ chuyện mua bán là chuyện của bạn mình không có ý đâm thọt gì nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thêm bộ đo tốc độ gió bão đẹp như mơ tầm đo lớn lên đến 50m/s  180km/h.
Hàng của Kanomax model 6621 loại này tích hợp luôn đo nhiệt độ. Gắn kèm luôn máy in nhiệt. Có ngõ ra rs232 kết nối với máy tính . 
Theo tài liệu thì sử dụng 6 pin trung. Nhưng hiện tại thì e nó đang dùng pin sạc ( nhưng vẫn chứa trong khây pin ) .
nên ae không lo về việc thay pin vẫn dể dàng .
Có khe chứa đầu dò, đầu do kéo dài ra được để đo ở vị trí cao hơn.

Bác nào cần kiểm tra máy lạnh  cứ đư que ngay miệng gió thì mạnh hay lanh bao nhiêu là có ngay kết quả.
còn phần máy in nhiệt để tìm giấy về in thử rồi báo cáo thêm.

Giá 1 triệu.
Hình em nó đây.










Cây cảm biến nhét vô khe

----------


## GORLAK

Ngó qua ngó lại chỉ khoài mỗi cọng dây kết nối cái sensor, kakakak

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme NSK  chuẩn được C5 phi 25 bước 6 hành trình 500 dài tầm 680 có sẵn áo đai ốc.
Ai mua mình tặng cặp bạc đạn 7x của NSK theo vitme nhe.

Giá 850k. ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme NSK chuẩn C5 phi 32 bước 8 hành trình 350 tổng dài 800 . Sáng đẹp không rơ.

Giá 600K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo dài 2,29m rây THK SSR20 loại đệm nhựa xanh còn nguyên màu xanh dùng thanh răng và bánh răng. Thanh răng dài 2,17m .
Đặt trên sắt hộp dầy gần 7 mm 155x75
Sẵn pát motor sẵn motor pana 750w model MSMA082T2U2 cùng hộp số SUMITOMO  1/5 đẹp lọng lẫy.

Giá 6 triệu. ( đã bán ở mức còn lại cái motor 750w)
Mở rộng giao dịch:
-Không lấy motor và hộp số , chỉ lấy bánh răng giá 5 triệu.

-Không lấy motor chỉ lấy hộp số kèm bánh răng 5.5 triệu

- Cái motor 750w kèm hộp số ai mua giá 1,5 triệu bán luôn

-cặp rây 2.290m ai mua 3,4 triệu bán luôn.

Ưu tiên hốt trọn bộ

Đặc biệt qua nhà chở combo tính 5,7 triệu. Xem như đủ tiền bagat về các quận lân cận

----------


## GOHOME

Gạch combo bánh răng nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hàng họ gì mà đẹp quá đại ca. Chụp lên thấy cái motor với hộp số long lanh luôn ợ. :-)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gạch combo bánh răng nhé.


Bán cho bán **855 rồi bác.
Lau gần cả buổi mới lồi ra hàng.
Bán phần này nè nên còn dư con motor pana 750w

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mạch chuyển đổi tín hiệu pul/dir sang cw/ccw cho 4 trục đã xong phần thử nghiệm.
Do mình không biết vẽ mạch nên đang chờ mấy đứa em nó vẽ giúp.
Mạch hoạt động tốt ổn định tương thích mấy cái bob mach3 gì đó. To hơn 2 ngón tay khép hờ.

Giá 200k/1.

Ae cần thì đừng chê mắc hay rẻ nhe. Mình mua cái mạch nạp từ chị na hơn 2 triệu rồi và ae suy nghĩ phụ nữa.
Kiếm được ít vốn mình hướng dẫn ae làm sau nhe.



Mạch làm trên bo khoan lổ.

----------


## anhxco

> Mạch chuyển đổi tín hiệu pul/dir sang cw/ccw cho 4 trục đã xong phần thử nghiệm.
> Do mình không biết vẽ mạch nên đang chờ mấy đứa em nó vẽ giúp.
> Mạch hoạt động tốt ổn định tương thích mấy cái bob mach3 gì đó. To hơn 2 ngón tay khép hờ.
> 
> Giá 200k/1.
> 
> Ae cần thì đừng chê mắc hay rẻ nhe. Mình mua cái mạch nạp từ chị na hơn 2 triệu rồi và ae suy nghĩ phụ nữa.
> Kiếm được ít vốn mình hướng dẫn ae làm sau nhe.
> 
> ...


Eo, cái nì bác dùng VĐK hay là mạch logic ạ, e sợ VĐK nó bị delay kha khá + với khó đồng bộ đấy ạ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Eo, cái nì bác dùng VĐK hay là mạch logic ạ, e sợ VĐK nó bị delay kha khá + với khó đồng bộ đấy ạ.


Mình dùng ic số bác ơi . Nên thấy cũng được lắm.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor servo 750w panasonic model MSMA08T2U2 
Hàng ra máy che chắn tốt cốt mới quay êm.
Không có hộp số nhe ae.
Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp bạc đạn NSK 20TA47 tháo từ gối vitme.
Còn sáng đẹp không rơ 
Giá 190K/2.






----""""""--------

Cây Rây NSK bảng ngang đo 43. Dài 640 loại 4 rãnh bi.
Trượt bót êm không rơ cao su gạt bụi còn nguyên.

Nặng 3,4kg
Giá 450K.   ( có gạch )









------""""""-----'

Rây NSK bảng 25 mã LH25 loại 4 rãnh bi và có cánh lổ ren
Dài 175mm. Còn trượt ngon.
Bán cho ae lấy con trượt.

Giá 200k/1 cây ( còn 1 cây ).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm dầu tay showa đẹp lộng hành.

Cao 150 x150x120 gì đó.
Còn bơm ngon lành. Kéo lên buông tay ra là ra ào ào .

Giá 500k ( nhận gạch )

----------


## GOHOME

Anh cần 4 con trượt không có cánh như hình gửi qua zalo Hải ơi. .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ combo XY 65x65mm Full gang thép vitme bi bước 1 rây con lăn unitool bóng láng. Sẵn DC servo motor bánh răng khử rơ .
Thêm trục Z nữa làm con C mini phay khắc ngon lành . Có thêm trục A thì chạy nữ trang ( chạy thau rồi đi xi 18cara).

Kích thước chừng 250x250x100 nặng khoản 12 kg.
Lật mặt nào cũng dùng được tùy vào bàn mình đang có mà lật.

Giá bán: 2.5 triệu.
Ae không lấy cặp motor thì giá 2,3 triệu nhe.
Xem hình motor trước nhe






Combo đây

----------


## saudau

Tưởng để xài chớ? Bộ này đẹp gớm. Hôm bữa ghé có rờ rờ, mém đứt tay . hihihi tiếc là ko có nhu cầu

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Bộ combo XY Full gang thép vitme bi bước 1 rây con lăn unitool bóng láng. Sẵn DC servo motor bánh răng khử rơ .
> Thêm trục Z nữa làm con C mini phay khắc ngon lành . Có thêm trục A thì chạy nữ trang ( chạy thau rồi đi xi 18cara).
> 
> Kích thước chừng 250x250x100 nặng khoản 12 kg.
> Lật mặt nào cũng dùng được tùy vào bàn mình đang có mà lật.
> 
> Giá bán: 2.5 triệu.
> Ae không lấy cặp motor thì giá 2,3 triệu nhe.
> Xem hình motor trước nhe
> ...


Bác thớt ơi bộ này hành trình bn ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@lamnguyen : cái quan trọng lại quên 65x65mm nhe bác.

@saudau : cách đây 1 tháng nó đẹp như vầy nè


Giờ nó "gớm" như trên đó

----------


## Gamo

Sao con gái người ta vô tay ông là tàn tạ nhan sắc thế?  :Wink:

----------


## hieunguyen81

> Bơm dầu tay showa đẹp lộng hành.
> 
> Cao 150 x150x120 gì đó.
> Còn bơm ngon lành. Kéo lên buông tay ra là ra ào ào .
> 
> Giá 500k


Bơm dầu tay này còn ko bác ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bơm dầu tay này còn ko bác ?


Cái đó có gạch.
Còn cái này cũng ngon lành 
Bơm  dầu tay hàng của SHOWA tháo máy ra dùng để bôi trơn rây vitme. Còn hoạt động tốt. 

Cái này nhỏ đẹp kéo lên tự tuột xuống và xịt dầu ào ào, muốn xịt mạnh thì ấn tay phụ.
 Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Robot Denso model XR-43722GM.
Đi kèm hộp điều khiển  RC7M-XRG4BA-P.

Giới thiệu về robot : 
Dạng Scara gồm 4 trục điện và 1 trục xoay khí nén
Trục 1 tịnh tiến đã tháo rời còn motor ( servo pana 750w )
Trục 2 xoay bằng servo 400w qua hộp số.
Trục 3 tịnh tiến qua servo 300w kết hợp 2 cặp rây trượt.
Trục 4 xoay bằng servo 50w qua hộp số.
Trục 5 xoay khí nén 180° cùng 2 tay kẹp khí nén.
Kích thước  tối đa 600x370x150.
Nặng tầm 25kg.

Giới thiệu hộp điều khiển
Hộp 450x400x200 vỏ inox.
Đầy đủ bên trong đẹp như mới
Nguồn 220v cái bo lộc nguồn nhìn hoành tráng.
Nguồn ra Dc nhiều mức công suất cao.
Mạch cấm mở rộng 3 cái có Ram như máy tính có cổng RS232 kết nối máy tính .
Thấy có 4 mạch driver rời tương đương với 4 motor trên robot.

Dây cáp từ robot ra còn dài hơn 2m nhưng đầu jack kết nối vô hộp điều khiển bị cắt. 

Ae cân thêm thông tin alo hay zalo nhe.
Dòng này sx2009 nên tài liệu đầy đủ trên web

Giá cả bộ 8 triệu.

----------


## Nam CNC

thấy có mấy hộp số harmonic , có khả năng cả hệ này toàn xài hộp số harmonic không , giá này có vẻ hời hời hehehe.

----------


## GORLAK

> thấy có mấy hộp số harmonic , có khả năng cả hệ này toàn xài hộp số harmonic không , giá này có vẻ hời hời hehehe.


Hốt đi bác :v

----------


## Nam CNC

em có còn mua với bán đâu , bán những gì mình có thôi với lại em có 1 nguyên tắc không bao giờ mua của thanh viên trên đây rồi bán lại cho thành viên khác kiếm lời hehehe .

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> thấy có mấy hộp số harmonic , có khả năng cả hệ này toàn xài hộp số harmonic không , giá này có vẻ hời hời hehehe.


Khớp trong hình như là hamonic thì phải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Điều tốc cho motor oriental , hàng này 110V nhe ae.
Giá 110K/1. ( đã bán )

----------


## truongkiet

điều tốc có kèm motor ko???

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> điều tốc có kèm motor ko???


Motor thì liên hệ a papagat nhe. Hình như a bán motor đó đó . Của mình 110k cho cái điều tốc thôi nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số Bosch  của Đức.

Loại trục ngang lổ cốt vào 11 bích vào size 86 ra cốt 25 có lổ lổ hình lục giác 17mm.

Tỉ số truyền 1/15
Giá 450k.( ĐÃ BÁN )










Sau khi lau chùi:

----------


## truongkiet

> Motor thì liên hệ a papagat nhe. Hình như a bán motor đó đó . Của mình 110k cho cái điều tốc thôi nhe


cần cả bộ ,mà điều tốc có đảo chiều ko

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@truongkiet: trên đó nó có ký hiệu cw ccw chắc là có đảo chiều.

-----"""""-----

Bộ điều tốc của Oriental hàng đập hộp luôn nhe.
Điện áp 110V dành cho ae đang có motor 110v dùng mới hợp.

Giá 190K/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo XY vuông gốc chuẩn full gang sắt các mặt láng mịn kích thước 200x200x100 ( chưa tính phần motor step)
Rây con lăn cứng vững kết hợp vitme bi bước 0,8 .
Sẵn 2 con step 2 pha size 57 cùng dây điện kết nối sẵn switch giới hạn vị trí tất cả đưa ra 1 cái jack cấm đẹp và chất lượng.
Hành trình siêu mini 20x20.
Nặng 15kg .
Giá 1,1 triệu/1














----""""""-------


2 cái kèn điện 12V to như cái chén hàng Japan.
Âm thanh tuyệt vời vang rền.

Giá 250k/2. (Đã bán )






-------"""""""--------

Mặt bàn nhôm tích hợp sẵn 4 thanh trượt japan lớp trên 2 mặt bàn nhỏ.
Tấm dưới 515x395x6.

2 tấm trên mỗi tấm 300x250x10.
Toàn được gia công vuông vức ( bàn cấp phôi nên khá chuẩn)
Nguyên đống 12kg.
Giá 800k cho cả đống.











-----"""""------


Tấm sắt loại giá công láng mịn 300x250x6

Giá 150k.

----------


## Khoa C3

Hành trình bộ trượt bao nhiêu thế bác Hải?

_Sry, em đọc không kỹ, hành trình bé so với mhu cầu của em._

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo IAI dòng này motor step rời loại có encoder. Nên dể dàng sử dụng.

Combo IAI hành trình 350 đẹp như mới driver dây cáp đầy đủ motor là step 2 pha size 42 .
Giá 2,5 triệu/1.
 ( không lấy diver , motor và cáp tính 1,5 triệu )

Cần thêm thông tin chi tiết alo ola hay zalo đều được





-----""""------

Combo IAI hành trình 600 driver motor step 2 pha có encoder dây cáp đầy đủ .

Đặt trên tấm nhôm 125x700x15 và tăng cường thêm bằng 1 thanh rây NSK LH25 . Có luôn phần nhôm gắn trục Z.
Lên máy phay mica hay chạy laser chắc ổn.

Giá 3,8 triệu/1
 ( không lấy motor driver và cáp tính 2,8 triệu )

----------


## haianhelectric

> Thêm bộ đo tốc độ gió bão đẹp như mơ tầm đo lớn lên đến 50m/s  180km/h.
> Hàng của Kanomax model 6621 loại này tích hợp luôn đo nhiệt độ. Gắn kèm luôn máy in nhiệt. Có ngõ ra rs232 kết nối với máy tính . 
> Theo tài liệu thì sử dụng 6 pin trung. Nhưng hiện tại thì e nó đang dùng pin sạc ( nhưng vẫn chứa trong khây pin ) .
> nên ae không lo về việc thay pin vẫn dể dàng .
> Có khe chứa đầu dò, đầu do kéo dài ra được để đo ở vị trí cao hơn.
> 
> Bác nào cần kiểm tra máy lạnh  cứ đư que ngay miệng gió thì mạnh hay lanh bao nhiêu là có ngay kết quả.
> còn phần máy in nhiệt để tìm giấy về in thử rồi báo cáo thêm.
> 
> ...


con này còn không anh ơi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@haianhelectric : do sang năm có cái hợp đồng bảo trì máy lạnh nên để dành làm đồ hành nghề.
Bỏ cuộn giấy vô thấy nó in được. Nên có cái mà lưu lại.

[

Thanks bác quan tâm ah.


-------""""""--------


Tiếp với mấy món tháo tủ cho ae nghiên cứu:

2 bộ điều tốc motor của Oriental lên đến 3A điện 110V.

Giá 110k/1 ( mua 2 cái tổng là 210k) ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 2 pha cho ae nghiên cứu.
Diver lạ dùng con STA0403 đi kèm là motor step 2 pha japan.

Giá: diver + motor = 100k.
Driver không 50k.












---'---""""-----'----


Miếng bo cho ae lấy rờ le gồm 22 con màu đen Omron 24v và 7 con màu vàng cũng Japan 24vdc với 2 con ULN2803

Giá 130k. (Đã bán )

----------


## tranhung123456

> Driver step 2 pha cho ae nghiên cứu.
> Diver lạ dùng con STA0403 đi kèm là motor step 2 pha japan.
> 
> Giá: diver + motor = 100k.
> Driver không 50k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lấy hết như hình

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 bộ nguồn PLC mitsu và samsung hoạt động tốt.
200k/2.




[URL=http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/thanhhaitdt80/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20170101_232615_zpss5ret8lt.jpg.html]


----""""------


Thẻ nhớ cho PLC mitsu

Giá 100K/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 bộ nguồn PLC mitsu và samsung hoạt động tốt.
200k/2.







----""""------


Thẻ nhớ cho PLC mitsu

Giá 100K/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK chuẩn UPZ hàng tháo máy đẹp nguyên cây.
Phi 20 bước 5 loại double nut hành trình 310 dài 550.
Hàng còn bót thiệt bót nên không rơ gì nhe. Sẵn cái ụ bắt motor kết hợp với cặp bạc đạn tạo thanh gối cho cây vitme luôn.

Giá 1 triệu/1 cây ( không lấy ụ và bạc đạn tính 800k)

----------


## hung1706

hehe anh gà mỡ hốt đi...hàng ngon kìa  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme Nachi phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 170 dài 430 loại này 2 đầu vừa bk hay fk 15 hết nhe nên dể cho ae chế cháo.

Giá 350K.

----------


## Gamo

> hehe anh gà mỡ hốt đi...hàng ngon kìa


Huhu... hốt rồi... nhưng mà giờ kiếm áo cho cái nut đây...

----------


## Luyến

> Huhu... hốt rồi... nhưng mà giờ kiếm áo cho cái nut đây...


Cái áo D=?? Để em tìm ở nhà xem có ko.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui, tốt quá, thanks bác Luyến đẹp giai nhe!!! Đường kính của em nó là 43mm

----------


## Luyến

Đen rồi không có quà cho bác Gà mỡ đẹp giai ơi, Ko có 43mm roài. Gõ cửa nhà khác ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

kaka anh nhờ cụ Hải quay lại nơi tình yêu bắt đầu xem sao  :Big Grin: 
Mấy cây này bắt ngang hông như gối FK, gá lên mấy bộ combo trượt của em là đúng bài luôn mà hết lúa rồi nên không xúc dc kaka

----------


## Gamo

> Đen rồi không có quà cho bác Gà mỡ đẹp giai ơi, Ko có 43mm roài. Gõ cửa nhà khác ạ.


Ông có áo 44mm ko? Thường nút 43mm thì áo là 44mm ợ :x :x :x

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cái áo đó không dùng được thì cho xin lại nhe. Tui cắng răng lấy của cây vitme 1,4 chai giao ông đó

----------


## Gamo

Biết rùi biết rùi... cái áo đó size 45, nut size 43 thì hơi lỏng tí... xin xỏ ko được thì phải dùng thui  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> Ông có áo 44mm ko? Thường nút 43mm thì áo là 44mm ợ :x :x :x


ko có 44 anh ơi. có mấy cái 45mm  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Óe óe óe... thế chỉ có nước ông Giang Bin Laden thẳng tiến ;D

Ko biết có cần chơi nhôm 7xxx hem?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ gang vuông vức hành trình 228 có thể mở rộng thêm 15mm.
Kích tấm dưới 650x250x100 phần trên là 260x200x160 .
Bệ này dùng rây THK HSR 20 loại có cánh tải nặng còn sáng bóng nguyên cây. Vitme phi 20 bước 10 đẹp không tì vết. Ai cần bước nhiễn thì ae đang bán vitme rẻ như đũa tre.

Tấm đế phía dưới nó bằng phẳng có sẵn 6 lổ bắt vô bàn máy quá tiện.
Sẵn cái pát bắt motor nữa nên không cần chế cháo gì nhiều.
Phía sau có tấm ke dầy vuông gốc tốt cho việc kê bắt cho trục Z hoặc lấy em nó làm Z thì phần ke này bắt vô mặt bàn cho tiện.
Mình nhấc lên được chắc tầm 65kg
Giá 3,1 triệu.(ưu tiên người đến nhà chở )

----------


## GORLAK

ăc.... Z máy kim loại hết thuốc luôn

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Driver step 2 pha cho ae nghiên cứu.
> Diver lạ dùng con STA0403 đi kèm là motor step 2 pha japan.
> 
> Giá: diver + motor = 100k.
> Driver không 50k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thêm vài món bo mạch nguồn các loại.


2 bộ nguồn PLC mitsu và samsung hoạt động tốt.
200k/2.







----""""------


Thẻ nhớ cho PLC mitsu

Giá 100K/1



----""""------



Mạch cho các bác gỡ rờle với opto. Trong đó có 1 bo mạch ADC gì đó của plc mitsu.

Giá 80k.( Bác thuhanoi lấy )



------"""""--------

Bo mạch Cpu của plc mitsu và omron ic ram lung tung.

Giá 100k.( Bác thuhanoi lấy)











----"""-----

Mớ mạch trong đó có 1 con Transistor công suất của fuji 30A ,6 kênh nằm trên miếng nhôm tản nhiệt.
Có 2 con cảm biến dòng 100A của  WACO GIKEN CS-100 ký hiệu chân cẳng đầy đủ.

Giá 200k.














-----:""------


Driver step 5 phase to đùng của Mycom cho ae nghiên cứu kích thước 300x120.
Nó dùng 1 dãy toàn transistor nhìn thấy hoành tráng lắm. Zin nó kéo con Step motor 5 pha IHI phi 80 dài 130 loại có thắng .

Giá 250K ( Ai lấy motor thì thêm 400k)

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Thêm vài món bo mạch nguồn các loại.
> 
> 
> 2 bộ nguồn PLC mitsu và samsung hoạt động tốt.
> 200k/2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bác cho em cái mạch 200k có con transito nhé cho em stk em chuyển

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme NSK chuẩn UPZ phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 140 dài 270 sẵn ụ gối bằng gang và pát cho motor sẵn cái motor step 5 pha size 86 dài 130 loại có thắng phía sau.
Có luôn cặp bánh để cân bằng (treo cục tạ để đối trọng ).

Giá : cây vitme với gối ụ bắt motor : 700k.
Có thêm motor và khớp nối cặp bánh gắn đối trọng thêm 400k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần 1 ngựa dành cho nhà có điều kiện .
Hàng của USA dạng nhỏ gọn out 3 pha 220V ; 0÷200hz.
Nhưng input 110V, 1 pha.

Giá 600K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Gương phản chiếu bẻ góc 90° hàng tháo máy laser to tổ bố. Bằng nhôm gương có hệ thống ống thông gió làm mát.
Nặng gần 3kg.
Giá 300k.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Gương phản chiếu bẻ góc 90° hàng tháo máy laser to tổ bố. Bằng nhôm gương có hệ thống ống thông gió làm mát.
> Nặng gần 3kg.
> Giá 300k.


Mình lấy cái gương bẻ góc này ông nhé  :Big Grin:  / Bổ sung: lấy luôn 2 nguồn xanh đỏ nhé. THKS

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@thuhanoi : vậy để gương với mạch vô chổ gửi bác.

------"""""------ 

Xích nhựa hàng tháo máy Nhật còn ngon lành tháo máy 600x400 , bảng 60x30 và 35x30. Các khớp cuối đúng loại chuyên kết nối vô máng.
Giá: 300K/2 sợi trong hình.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## tranhung123456

> @thuhanoi : vậy để gương với mạch vô chổ gửi bác.
> 
> ------"""""------ 
> 
> Xích nhựa hàng tháo máy Nhật còn ngon lành tháo máy 600x400 , bảng 60x30 và 35x30. Các khớp cuối đúng loại chuyên kết nối vô máng.
> Giá: 300K/2 sợi trong hình.


lấy nha dây xích chung với bo relay

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cây vitme NSK chuẩn UPZ phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 140 dài 270 sẵn ụ gối bằng gang và pát cho motor sẵn cái motor step 5 pha size 86 dài 130 loại có thắng phía sau.
> Có luôn cặp bánh để cân bằng (treo cục tạ để đối trọng ).
> 
> Giá : cây vitme với gối ụ bắt motor : 700k.
> Có thêm motor và khớp nối cặp bánh gắn đối trọng thêm 400k.


Mớ này đã bán được motor giờ chỉ còn lại cây vitme và cái gối kèm ụ bắt motor.

Giá fix cây vitme và ụ là 600k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đây là phần đầu trên trục Z của máy laser to . Tạm gọi là ống phóng phần bằng sắt láng mịn 150x110x110 là cơ cấu mang cá di chuyển qua lại cân chỉnh rồi khóa cứng lại . Chứa 2 lớp gương nhìn qua thì có hội tụ tại khoản cách nhất định nào đó gương màu vàng đậm. Bên trong có hệ thống đường gió làm mát và đường gió tạo lực cắt .
Phần cuối của cụm này có thêm cơ cấu chỉnh tâm của ống  phóng.
Ống phóng nhôm có hệ thống cho khí làm mát vô nữa.
 Nặng tầm 7kg. Nghe nói tháo từ xác máy 2000w.

Giá 450k.

----------


## hoahong102

bác bán thế thì chết rồi,cái gương bẻ góc 90 độ với cái này là 1 bộ đấy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bác bán thế thì chết rồi,cái gương bẻ góc 90 độ với cái này là 1 bộ đấy


Thì cũng bán thôi bác. Ai cần khúc nào lấy khúc đó.

----------


## hbt165

> Đen rồi không có quà cho bác Gà mỡ đẹp giai ơi, Ko có 43mm roài. Gõ cửa nhà khác ạ. 
> Đính kèm 30111


Có áo 40 và áo 26 không bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ đo tốc độ gió cầm tay KANOMAX hàng còn hoạt động tốt có cái vỏ zin theo luôn.
Mode 6081 . Pin 6 cục AA.

Giá 1,5 triệu.

----------


## nzhuhu

> Đây là phần đầu trên trục Z của máy laser to . Tạm gọi là ống phóng phần bằng sắt láng mịn 150x110x110 là cơ cấu mang cá di chuyển qua lại cân chỉnh rồi khóa cứng lại . Chứa 2 lớp gương nhìn qua thì có hội tụ tại khoản cách nhất định nào đó gương màu vàng đậm. Bên trong có hệ thống đường gió làm mát và đường gió tạo lực cắt .
> Phần cuối của cụm này có thêm cơ cấu chỉnh tâm của ống  phóng.
> Ống phóng nhôm có hệ thống cho khí làm mát vô nữa.
>  Nặng tầm 7kg. Nghe nói tháo từ xác máy 2000w.
> 
> Giá 450k.


Nếu còn thì anh lấy nha em. Còn nếu ko thì có hàng thì hú anh hen. Cám ơn và chúc mua may bán đắt.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor Fuji 2,2kw 3pha 220v 1500prm 50hz và 4500rpm 150hz.
Quay êm ru hoạt động tốt.
Kéo spindle hay trục chính máy tiện quá ngon.
Dầu mở nên vàng thôi chứ e còn cứng lắm.
Giá 1,6 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối mềm lá thép giữa 15-30.
Dài 55 phi 68.

Giá 150k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ gang vuông vức hành trình 228 có thể mở rộng thêm 15mm.
Kích tấm dưới 650x250x100 phần trên là 260x200x160 .
Bệ này dùng rây THK HSR 20 loại có cánh tải nặng còn sáng bóng nguyên cây. Vitme phi 20 bước 10 đẹp không tì vết. Ai cần bước nhiễn thì ae đang bán vitme rẻ như đũa tre.

Tấm đế phía dưới nó bằng phẳng có sẵn 6 lổ bắt vô bàn máy quá tiện.
Sẵn cái pát bắt motor nữa nên không cần chế cháo gì nhiều.
Phía sau có tấm ke dầy vuông gốc tốt cho việc kê bắt cho trục Z hoặc lấy em nó làm Z thì phần ke này bắt vô mặt bàn cho tiện.
Mình nhấc lên được chắc tầm 65kg
Giá 3,1 triệu.(ưu tiên người đến nhà chở )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Robot Denso model XR-43722GM.
Đi kèm hộp điều khiển  RC7M-XRG4BA-P.

Giới thiệu về robot : 
Dạng Scara gồm 4 trục điện và 1 trục xoay khí nén
Trục 1 tịnh tiến đã tháo rời còn motor ( servo pana 750w )
Trục 2 xoay bằng servo 400w qua hộp số.
Trục 3 tịnh tiến qua servo 300w kết hợp 2 cặp rây trượt.
Trục 4 xoay bằng servo 50w qua hộp số.
Trục 5 xoay khí nén 180° cùng 2 tay kẹp khí nén.
Kích thước  tối đa 600x370x150.
Nặng tầm 25kg.

Giới thiệu hộp điều khiển
Hộp 450x400x200 vỏ inox.
Đầy đủ bên trong đẹp như mới
Nguồn 220v cái bo lộc nguồn nhìn hoành tráng.
Nguồn ra Dc nhiều mức công suất cao.
Mạch cấm mở rộng 3 cái có Ram như máy tính có cổng RS232 kết nối máy tính .
Thấy có 4 mạch driver rời tương đương với 4 motor trên robot.

Dây cáp từ robot ra còn dài hơn 2m nhưng đầu jack kết nối vô hộp điều khiển bị cắt. 

Ae cân thêm thông tin alo hay zalo nhe.
Dòng này sx2009 nên tài liệu đầy đủ trên web

Giá cả bộ 8 triệu.

----------


## Daedelus

Con Robot này ứng dụng lam gì nhỉ, nhìn thì ham mà chưa rõ tác dụng

----------


## Luyến

> Có áo 40 và áo 26 không bác


26 thì ko có bác ah nhỏ nhất là 31 lớn hơn chút 34 size đai ốc víme 1505. Còn size 40 là ao cho đai ốc 25 bước 10 của TBI và HIWIN mới vẫn bán trên thị trường. Nhà em bán hàng mới bác ah. 150k/cái ( bác có thể đặt theo bản vẽ )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tiếp 1 cặp rây bảng 35 của THK RS35SB  dài 520 hàng tháo máy con rất tốt không chút rơ tuy con trượt 2 lỗ ốc nhưng là loại có cánh đàng hoàn nhe.

Giá: 1,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 35 IKO LWHT35 dài 1,81m. Loại này có cánh 

Do khách thay đổi thiết kế nên cần bán lại 

Giá 5,5 triệu

----------


## ahdvip

kết cây vitme chà bá lửa kia  :Big Grin:  , nhìn hình như size 32 à anh, dài nhiêu thế

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cây visme dài thiệt dài là hành trình dc nhiêu vậy anh?
Còn ray đó 1 rãnh bi hay 2 rãnh bi vậy? Em cũng đang tìm ray dài cho cái máy đây.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@ahdvip: cây vitme đó phi 40 bác. Cây vitme bán rồi.
@iamno.romeo: cặp rây này loại 1 rãnh bi to như đầu đũa .
Bảng 35 chắc chạy gỗ thì không cần suy nghĩ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Brushless DC motor TAMAGAWA  type TS3409 N205
Dài 250 chưa tính cốt , 3000rpm ,550w, loại này có thắng mặt bích mâm. Hàng còn khá mới.

Giá 350K/1. ( Đã bán hết 2 )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 cái camera 1 của Đức 1 của Nhật .
Cái màu đen có nắp đậy như chưa dùng vậy

Giá 120k/2 








'-------""""""------


Cái lọc mới nguyên hàng tồn chưa dùng. Nằm trong đóng xà bần mà cái ly thủy tinh không bị gì hết.

Giá 200k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có vài cây vitme NSK phi 12 bước 20 hành trình 130 full áo gối mặt bích cho motor servo 100w áo đai ốc có lổ bắt con trượt thêm cái khớp nối mềm mikki puley đẹp như mới.

Giá 300k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 20 IKO mã LWH20 thêm 20mm nữa là được 2m
Cặp rây dài 1,98m. Thanh rây tháo từ bệ trượt robot dầu mở lâu ngày nó vàng lên chứ không phải sét nhe. Tuy không sáng đẹp như mới nhưng chưa có rổ chổ nào hết.
Con trượt thì bi bọng sáng bóng, phót gạt bụi dẻo dai ngon lành. Nói chung là hàng không rơ ráo.

Giá 3,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Robot Denso model XR-43722GM.
> Đi kèm hộp điều khiển  RC7M-XRG4BA-P.
> 
> Giới thiệu về robot : 
> Dạng Scara gồm 4 trục điện và 1 trục xoay khí nén
> Trục 1 tịnh tiến đã tháo rời còn motor ( servo pana 750w )
> Trục 2 xoay bằng servo 400w qua hộp số.
> Trục 3 tịnh tiến qua servo 300w kết hợp 2 cặp rây trượt.
> Trục 4 xoay bằng servo 50w qua hộp số.
> ...


Tình hình quên cái con robo trái cây rồi. Mà hôm nay bới ra được 2 cái jack cấm zin nó vừa y cái tủ điện robot nên lại đăng lại cho ae cần nghiên cứu.
Giá vẫn 8 triệu ( tặng luôn 2 cái jack)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

AC servo driver Omron model R88D-HS10 hàng tháo tủ jack cấm còn đủ. Hàng còn khá đẹp.

Giá bán không bao test : 1 triệu/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

AC servo driver Omron model R88D-HS22 hàng tháo tủ jack cấm còn đủ. Hàng còn khá đẹp. Công suất 1,1 Kw

Giá không bao test : 2 triệu.

----------


## huanpt

Đang quang tâm R88D-HS22, mà hình như còn có bộ nguồn kèm theo, không biết đâu rồi bác thanhhaitdt ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đang quang tâm R88D-HS22, mà hình như còn có bộ nguồn kèm theo, không biết đâu rồi bác thanhhaitdt ?


Nguồn gì bác. Thấy có cục Power gì đó nằm trong tủ, mà giá cao quá cho cái cục nguồn nên mình không có lụm.

----------


## huanpt

Nguồn DC cao áp 350vdc cấp vào 2 dây màu xanh đó bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tưởng cao áp gì. 350V nó bán đầy đường bác ơi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> AC servo driver Omron model R88D-HS22 hàng tháo tủ jack cấm còn đủ. Hàng còn khá đẹp. Công suất 1,1 Kw
> 
> Giá không bao test : 2 triệu.


Bộ nguồn Omron R88S-H306G dành cho ae nào lấy 2 bộ Driver Omron phía trên.
Giá bán không bao test : 800k.

----------


## mrcao86

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;100891]2 cái camera 1 của Đức 1 của Nhật .
Cái màu đen có nắp đậy như chưa dùng vậy

Giá 120k/2 











e lấy món này a nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 5 pha Sanyo Denki model PMM-BA-5602.
Bên trong dùng mười mấy con công suất to tổ bố.

Giá 300k.

----------


## anhxco

> Driver step 5 pha Sanyo Denki model PMM-BA-5602.
> Bên trong dùng mười mấy con công suất to tổ bố.
> 
> Giá 300k.


cho e tamj gạch con này, để e tìm thêm ít thông tin rồi chốt nhé bác, mạng củ chuối quá.

----------


## anhxco

> cho e tamj gạch con này, để e tìm thêm ít thông tin rồi chốt nhé bác, mạng củ chuối quá.


k tài nào tìm đc thông tin con driver này, em xin phép hủy gạch.
Thank bác!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Servo driver Sanyo Denki 
 model PU0A015EM91P00.
Hàng tháo tủ dây cắt ngắn jack cấm đủ , nhìn cũng không cũ .

Giá không bao test 600K.( Đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Jack cấm termino xanh xám  hàng tháo tủ .
Mỗi thứ 1 cái từ nhỏ tới lớn cho 2 màu xanh và xám: 100k

Mua nhiều : 200k/kg.
Lấy hết: 150k/kg










---------""""""--------

Servo motor Sanyo denki kèm hộp số như hình . Hộp số ra 30rpm.

Giá 600k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trọn bộ Ac servo motor đời khá mới Omron 
model driver R7D-BP04H cùng motor đi kèm. Hàng tháo máy đầy đủ dây dài jack cấm chỉ thiếu chổ CN3.
Đã cấp nguồn kết nối ngon lành on servo mà chưa biết làm cho nó chạy.
Giá bao lên nguồn : 4,1 triệu.

----------


## inhainha

Cái bộ servo này giống hệt với servo dòng Minas E của Panasonic luôn. Motor thì giống với dòng Minas A4. Thằng Omron này sao nó chơi lung tung hãng hết vậy ta. Tưởng nó chỉ chơi với yaskawa, thấy thêm cái trường hợp này.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cái bộ servo này giống hệt với servo dòng Minas E của Panasonic luôn. Motor thì giống với dòng Minas A4. Thằng Omron này sao nó chơi lung tung hãng hết vậy ta. Tưởng nó chỉ chơi với yaskawa, thấy thêm cái trường hợp này.


Servo Omron nhờ hảng nào gia công thì nó giống hảng đó.
Nó còn giống Sanyo denki nữa bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp vitme to nặng hình như hàng THK double nut phi 36 bước như 10 hành trình 600 dài 1m. Hàng tháo máy nằm ngoài trời khúc nào lộ ra nó cũ. Trượt hết cây không có rơ.
Ae về chế máy ép cũng ngon lành.
Giá 650k/1 ( Đã bán )

----------

Nam CNC, ngocsut

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục xoay kẹp rút. Cơ cấu như mấy bộ rút máy tiện nhưng lực kẹp phụ thuộc vào 3 cái lò xo kéo. Cái ống bên ngoài lên nó nhả buôn ra nhờ lò xo kéo về kẹp. Qua ổ bạc đạn nên xoay được. Dài 400x200 ống ngoài phi 60 , phía sau có gắn sẵn puly.

Giá 300k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cuối năm mình mua ve chai thì thấy cuốn bí kiếp nấu ăn.
Thấy công thức nước trộn gỏi lạ ( của đầu bếp nhà hàng Đồng Khánh ).
Đã test thử ngon lành.
Ae mình cho người nha làm dùng thử dịp tết.
Tiện lợi, bỏ tủ lạnh khi nào trộn gỏi cứ lôi ra rưới 1 ít mà dùng.
Chúc mọi người năm mới nhiều sức khỏe bình an thành công thắng lợi.

----------

Gamo, GOHOME, huanpt, ngocsut, ppgas, saudau

----------


## Ryan

Bác chủ còn sống không? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

saudau

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác chủ còn sống không?


Ngon lắm anh ơi

----------


## GOHOME

Đem quyễn sách lên đấu giá đi Hải .

----------


## Ryan

Đem bí kíp qua đấu giá đi để mấy bà vợ đừng nghĩ anh em trên diển đàn toàn dân phá tiền nhà. :Big Grin:

----------


## vufree

Chúc bình an... kekkekeke

----------


## secondhand

Cho cái giá của máy quay sinh tố đê bác chủ  :Smile:

----------


## saudau

Trộn gì trong cái thau xanh xanh phía sau vậy cha nội?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme chuẩn C2 dạng dài như double nut hàng KKS phi 20 bước 4 hành trình 540 tổng dài 720 .
Gối 2 đầu , gối đầu dạng KF rồi bắt vô cái ụ gắn motor.
Đủ gối 2 đầu và áo đai ốc ngon lành. Hàng không rơ ráo gì hết.
Giá 1,6 triệu. (Đã bán)

----------


## thuyên1982

> Vitme chuẩn C2 dạng dài như double nut hàng KKS phi 20 bước 4 hành trình 540 tổng dài 720 .
> Gối 2 đầu , gối đầu dạng KF rồi bắt vô cái ụ gắn motor.
> Đủ gối 2 đầu và áo đai ốc ngon lành. Hàng không rơ ráo gì hết.
> Giá 1,6 triệu.


em lấy cây vít me này nhé. mai em gọi cụ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@thuyên1982: nhận gạch bác nhe.

-------""""""-------

Cây vitme chuẩn C3 hàng của KKS phi 20 bước 4 hành trình 350 dài 520.
Sáng đẹp nguyên cây chổ nào có màu lạ thì đó là mở bò nhe có gối 2 đầu ( gối đầu dạng FK15)
Bắt sẵn vô ụ pát motor có luôn áo đai ốc.

Giá 1,1 triệu. ( đã bán )








---"""---

Cây C2 hành trình 380 . Đủ áo gối.

Giá 1,4 triệu ( có gạch)

----------


## ronaldinho_07

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;101725]Trục xoay kẹp rút. Cơ cấu như mấy bộ rút máy tiện nhưng lực kẹp phụ thuộc vào 3 cái lò xo kéo. Cái ống bên ngoài lên nó nhả buôn ra nhờ lò xo kéo về kẹp. Qua ổ bạc đạn nên xoay được. Dài 400x200 ống ngoài phi 60 , phía sau có gắn sẵn puly.

Giá 300k.
e lấy cái này nhé
cho em vcb chuyển khoản nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 cây vitme chuẩn C2 của NSK phi 20 bước 4
Hàng sáng đẹp nguyên cây không rơ ráo.
Áo gối ụ bắt motor đầy đủ.

Giá : hành trình 325 dài 460 bán 1 triệu.
         hành trình 290 dài 420 bán 900k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 cây vitme phi to hơn 7 bước 1 hành trình tầm 70mm đầy đủ áo gối , sẵn pát bắt motor lại có thêm khớp nối mềm còn khuyến mãi thêm con step 2 pha size 57.

Giá 300k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme NSK chuẩn C5 phi 32 bước 8 hành trình 350 tổng dài 800 . Sáng đẹp không rơ.

Giá 500K.

----------


## GOHOME

> 2 cây vitme chuẩn C2 của NSK phi 20 bước 4
> Hàng sáng đẹp nguyên cây không rơ ráo.
> Áo gối ụ bắt motor đầy đủ.
> 
> Giá : hành trình 325 dài 460 bán 1 triệu.
>          hành trình 290 dài 420 bán 900k.


Đổi bộ thanh trượt lấy cặp này nhé, chút anh ghé. 
@ bù bao nhiêu?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đổi bộ thanh trượt lấy cặp này nhé, chút anh ghé. 
> @ bù bao nhiêu?


Bù bao nhiêu cũng được.

-----""""""------

3 cây vitme hàng THK dòng KX với AX cây nào cũng sáng như nhau thông số như nhau là WTX1530 phi 15 bước 30 hành trình 850 dài 1m.
Đầy đủ gối BK10 và BF10 cũng là hàng hiệu THK(japan) có luôn áo đai ốc.

Giá : 1,2 triệu/1.( còn 2 cây )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tooling mate của hảng Big TMA40-30, chắc dùng để gá holder vô vặn cho dể.

Giá 300k. ( đã bán )

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tooling mate của hảng Big TMA40-30, chắc dùng để gá holder vô vặn cho dể.
> 
> Giá 300k.


Bác nào có máy dùng ATC - có cái này để chế set tool ngon nè

----------


## Ga con

Còn cái nào không anh Hải, e lấy.
@ bác Thuhanoi: mấy cái gá đúng góc côn bằng nhựa hoặc nhôm (nằm trên tool magazine trên máy) thì ngoài bãi nhiều lắm ạ, tuy nhiên mềm nên không gá vặn được.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@ gacon: có 1 cái thôi hàng có gạch .

Thêm cái cờ-lê của Big 68-75 định mua về mở mấy đầu tiện rút mà ko vừa.

Bán 150K. 



------""""---

3 cái cơle trong đó có 1 cái giống như dùng cho mâm cặp 2 cái cho colec rút.
Giá 200k/3.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

3 bộ trục quay bánh răng dùng chạy với thanh răng.
Mặt bích để kết nối với phần truyền động phi 78 có nhô lên 1 khúc cốt phi 30 , phần áo ngoài phi 102 tổng dài 102.
Cốt để gắn bánh răng phi 25 , bánh răng KHK SS2-23 kết nối kiểu như powerlock.

Giá:250k/1. (Đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm dầu tay SHOWA nhỏ , loại này chỉ cần kéo rồi buôn cần ra là bơm dầu đi.

Giá 250k.( Đã bán )





--------""""""-------.

Con trượt THK SSR25 loại có đệm giữa mấy viên bi. Lưu ý loại này có 4 rãnh bi và 2 lổ bắt ốc. Vừa luôn với THK SR25 nữa nhe.

Giá 250K/1 cặp.

----------


## Tuấn

> 3 bộ trục quay bánh răng dùng chạy với thanh răng.
> Mặt bích để kết nối với phần truyền động phi 78 có nhô lên 1 khúc cốt phi 30 , phần áo ngoài phi 102 tổng dài 102.
> Cốt để gắn bánh răng phi 25 , bánh răng KHK SS2-23 kết nối kiểu như powerlock.
> 
> Giá:250k/1.


Ơn giời cậu đây rồi.

Bác chủ cho em lấy 3 bộ này. Bác inbox giúp em stk vcb bác nhé. Nếu cận tết quá thì để sau tết bác chuyển cũng được ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ơn giời cậu đây rồi.
> 
> Bác chủ cho em lấy 3 bộ này. Bác inbox giúp em stk vcb bác nhé. Nếu cận tết quá thì để sau tết bác chuyển cũng được ạ. Thanks bác


Bác sms 09787885OO nhe .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Encoder Omron nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh phi ngoài 22 giá 220k.
Model E6A2-CWZ3 C loại này ra ABZ 200ppr nguồn 5 đến 12V. 

Giá bán 220K/1 
Lấy 3 con bao ship

----------


## thanhhaitdt

5 miếng bo mạch của UPS omron .
Giá 150k/5. ( đã bán )






----"""----

3 cái DC motor giảm tốc 24v hàng Japan thấy cái mã chắc hộp số 1/250.

Giá 200k/3 cái.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguyên bộ gồm FK8, EF8 , khớp nối mềm , pát motor size 42 và con 2 pha StepSyn size 42.

Giá 250k.

----------


## GOHOME

Cây thứ hai từ trái qua còn không Hải?

----------


## GOHOME

> để em cái giữa( hình thù kì quái nhất nhé.)


Cây thứ hai.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

5 cái bánh răng dây đai lổ 14 , 36 răng.

Giá 150K/5. ( đã bán )



----""""----


3 cái trục quay dài 100 chưa tính cốt phi 10 , mặt bích 62 phi ngoài ống 32  dùng bạc đạn 6001 của NSK.

Giá 200k/3








---""""------

Cặp trượt mini của misumi dài tầm 70 có thêm tấm nhôm 120x120x10 và 100x60 hay 70 gì đó như hình.
Giá 100k.





----"""----

Laser nhỏ như hình đã test với áp 12Vdc phát ra tia .
Giá 100k.( có gạch )

----------


## thuyetnq

> Laser nhỏ như hình đã test với áp 12Vdc phát ra tia .
> Giá 100k.


Mình lấy cái nầy nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Còn vài giờ nữa là sang năm mới.
Chúc ae năm mới vạn sự như ý.
Món hàng cuối năm : năm cái thẹt-mô-tát hàng của japan tổng dài tầm 250 chổ dò phi 16 có ren để kết gắn kín đối với bồn chất lỏng. Cần dùng nhiệt độ nào thì vặn núm vị trí đó. Khi đến giá trị đặt tiếp điểm thay đổi. Dò từ 0 đến 70 độ C.

Giá 150k/1.

----------


## Tuấn

> Còn vài giờ nữa là sang năm mới.
> Chúc ae năm mới vạn sự như ý.
> Món hàng cuối năm : năm cái thẹt-mô-tát hàng của japan tổng dài tầm 250 chổ dò phi 16 có ren để kết gắn kín đối với bồn chất lỏng. Cần dùng nhiệt độ nào thì vặn núm vị trí đó. Khi đến giá trị đặt tiếp điểm thay đổi. Dò từ 0 đến 70 độ C.
> 
> Giá 150k/1.


Em lấy 5 cái này bác nhé. Năm mới chúc bác mọi sự như ý

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lấy hết bao ship viettel nhe bác Tuấn !

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Lấy hết bao ship viettel nhe bác Tuấn !


Mùng 6 tết ngày đẹp em chuyển xiền bác nhá  :Smile:

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mùng 2 ngày đẹp khai trương gánh ve chai 
 350k bao ship vịt teo cái hộp số
Hộp số SHIMPO model NEVSH-9G-200
Kích thước 195×90x90 loại vuông gốc.
Lổ cốt vào 14 mặt bích size 60, lổ cốt ra xuyên tâm 17 có mặt bích size 90.

 Tỉ số truyền 1/9
Hàng còn bén vỏ nhôm lổ ốc có 1 lổ dập ren tí mà lấy cái taro ngoáy cái chắc không phải khó.

(Đã Bán )

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

3 cái trục quay dài 100 chưa tính cốt phi 10 , mặt bích 62 phi ngoài ống 32  dùng bạc đạn 6001 của NSK.

Giá 200k/3








---""""------
3 cái này còn ko bác. e lấy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 3 cái trục quay dài 100 chưa tính cốt phi 10 , mặt bích 62 phi ngoài ống 32  dùng bạc đạn 6001 của NSK.
> 
> Giá 200k/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 cái trục quay đó còn . Sms 09787885OO tiện trao đổi nhe bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bơm dầu tay SHOWA nhỏ , loại này chỉ cần kéo rồi buôn cần ra là bơm dầu đi.
> 
> Giá 250k.( Đã bán )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------""""""-------.
> ...


Thêm ít con trượt THK SSR25 còn khá mới bi sáng bóng có đệm nhựa.

Giá 400k/2.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ bơm dầu Showa thùng chứa 15 lít . Bơm đạt max 5kg, , , 3 lít/ phút  . motor 220V, 
Có cảm biến mức , có bộ điều chỉnh áp suất . Bình lọc đầu ra SMC. Bên trong mới cáo cạnh nhìn cái bơm chất lượng .

Trước mua cái đầu bơm không là 1,5 triệu rồi.

Về bơm tưới nguội hay bơm dầu bôi trơn bơm vô spindle cho mát.

Giá nguyên bộ : 1,3 triệu.

----------


## mylove299

gạch cái bơm dầu nhé mai call bác chứ khuya quá rồi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> gạch cái bơm dầu nhé mai call bác chứ khuya quá rồi


Cũng còn sớm mà bác. Nhận gạch

----------


## Luyến

Thua mấy má !! Ve chai mở cửa sớm quá

----------


## tranhung123456

> Thua mấy má !! Ve chai mở cửa sớm quá


ha ha chủ yếu mấy bác ve chai không có chưong trình chơi tết nên lo buôn bán kiếm cơm
thời buổi kinh tế thị trường nhanh tay còn sống ,chậm tay ngồi buồn 
chúc năm mới 4rum buôn may bán đắt cháy hàng  :Smile:

----------

Luyến, thanhhaitdt

----------


## Nam CNC

thùng dầu quá ngon , tiếc quá , chuẩn bị lên máy dự phòng cần mua , chậm rồi.

----------


## mylove299

> thùng dầu quá ngon , tiếc quá , chuẩn bị lên máy dự phòng cần mua , chậm rồi.


Bác có j hay ko giao lưu đê e lấy về tính phun ..sương :d. Bác cần e nhượng lại bác.

----------


## mylove299

> Cũng còn sớm mà bác. Nhận gạch


e đã call bác Nam nhượng lại cho bác ý cái bơm dầu nhé bác thanhhaidt

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Hải ơi , vậy là 1 phát 3 món luôn nhé , tui còn nhớ hết à.

Phun sương dầu à , tui có 1 thùng , tui khoái ông rồi đó , ông qua tui chơi tui gửi ông về xài cho biết , sau này còn có nhiều thứ cho sanh viên nó biết , nó học.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ông Hải ơi , vậy là 1 phát 3 món luôn nhé , tui còn nhớ hết à.


Còn mùng còn fix. Hết mùng thì mía nước

----------


## mylove299

> ông Hải ơi , vậy là 1 phát 3 món luôn nhé , tui còn nhớ hết à.
> 
> Phun sương dầu à , tui có 1 thùng , tui khoái ông rồi đó , ông qua tui chơi tui gửi ông về xài cho biết , sau này còn có nhiều thứ cho sanh viên nó biết , nó học.


Nhất định sau phải kéo đám học trò lên thắp hương vái cụ Nam làm sư phụ  :Big Grin: . Tiện thể xem cái kho nhà cụ có j thì khua khoắng luôn 1 thể. có gì quý hiếm cụ lo giấu trước đi nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

là sao ông Hải ? đầu năm giao hàng cho tui , thanh toán tiền mặt mở hàng cho ông , ông fix tượng trưng cho vui vẻ là được. Hôm nay hay ngày mai thoải mái luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp motor Oriental 3 pha 220v công suất 25w có hộp số ra 25rpm . Loại này mình đấu tụ ngậm đảo chiều được nhe ae.

Giá 250k/1 .

----------


## thuyetnq

> Cặp motor Oriental 3 pha 220v công suất 25w có hộp số ra 25rpm . Loại này mình đấu tụ ngậm đảo chiều được nhe ae.
> 
> Giá 250k/1 .


Đăng kí 1 cái thứ 2 chuyển tiển ..
Cho mình gởi ,có gì  lấy thêm chuyển  luôn nhá.  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm dầu điện Showa dung tích bình 6 lít.
Motor 220v 3pha  đấu cái tụ ngậm vô cấm 1 pha chạy ào ào.
Bơm đạt áp suất 5 kgf , 1 lít/ phút.
Có cảm biến mức dầu thấp và rơ le áp suất đầy đủ.

Giá 800k.

----------


## mylove299

gạch cái bơm lão này toàn mở bán lúc 1h sáng là sao nhỉ.  mà găm hàng quá ko tung 1 lần toàn lắt nhắt

----------


## mylove299

mà các cao nhân chỉ giáo với lưu lượng bơm như thế có đủ giải nhiệt cho spin tàu 1.5kw ko nhỉ

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình đăng ký tiếp theo nhé - Ông 299 này nhanh thế  :Big Grin:

----------


## nicowando

Ôi , toàn thánh cú đêm ^^

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có người hỏi mua nên đăng lại mấy bộ combo này nè :

Combo NSK model XY-HRS025AM102

Kích thước dài 750 ngang 115 cao 90 hành trình 290mm.

Nội thất bên trong sáng đẹp như mới :
  Sử dụng 1 rây NSK nhưng bảng rây đến 42 và gắn đến 3 con trượt nên khá cứng vững.
 Vitme phi 15 bước 10 gối đở 2 đầu khá chắc chắn.(cốt vitme ra phi 10 nhe ae)
 Tấm trượt trên dài đến 150 .
 Sẵn luôn mặt bích motor  khớp nối và em Servo 300w của Tamagawa


Hàng trượt nhẹ nhàng mở bò còn mới nguyên zin có sẵn cảm biến giới hạn hành trình 2 đầu và đưa dây dài ra ngoài luôn .

Có thiết kế chống bụi

Giá 1,7 triệu.




Mặt dưới


motor đẹp như mới





Bên trong đây ah. 
Mà bác nào lấy như vầy thiếu motor khớp nối với 2 sợi simili che bụi thì Giá 1,4 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tay xoay kẹp cấp phôi.
Gồm 2 kẹp dạng mâm cặp khí nén D100  . Chấu kẹp có thể gia công lại cho phù hợp phôi.
Xoay 180 qua trục quay được kéo bằng xilanh xoay CKD RVS 150-270.
Kích thước phủ bì 350x350x100. Nặng 12kg.

Giá 950k/1

----------


## Mechanic

> Tay xoay kẹp cấp phôi.
> Gồm 2 kẹp dạng mâm cặp khí nén D100  . Chấu kẹp có thể gia công lại cho phù hợp phôi.
> Xoay 180 qua trục quay được kéo bằng xilanh xoay CKD RVS 150-270.
> Kích thước phủ bì 350x350x100. Nặng 12kg.
> 
> Giá 950k/1


Mình lấy bộ này nhé. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy bộ này nhé. Thanks


Bộ trong hình bác Luyến lấy rồi. 
Còn 2 bộ y vậy bác sang nhà lựa 1 bộ bác Mutu 1 bộ .

----------

Luyến

----------


## vpopviet

Còn combo nào dài hôn combo ở trên k bác, ht 1m3, 1m5 cung duoc.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Big tool setter model TLV-30 dây dài thường thượt  phần sắt 50x50x30 . Đầu trục đây vô ra nhẹ nhàn.

Đã bán

----------


## Khoa C3

EM mua nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhanh Thế Khoa.... tiếc quá.

----------


## Khoa C3

Sau khi call bác Hải em đã chuyển tiền

----------


## hoahong102

nhanh như gió

----------


## GORLAK

Nhanh như điện giựt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Big tool setter model TLV-30 dây dài thường thượt  phần sắt 50x50x30 . Đầu trục đây vô ra nhẹ nhàn.
> 
> Đã bán


Tranh thủ lúc chưa giao hàng mổ ra xem.
Hèn chi mà nó nhạy đến vậy...

----------


## Khoa C3

Đừng tháo bỏ ruột nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo IAI dòng này motor step rời loại có encoder. Nên dể dàng sử dụng.

Combo IAI hành trình 350 đẹp như mới driver dây cáp đầy đủ motor là step 2 pha size 42 .
Diver cáp đây các bác.






Giá 2,5 triệu/1.
 ( không lấy diver , motor và cáp tính 1,5 triệu )

Cần thêm thông tin chi tiết alo ola hay zalo đều được





-----""""------

Combo IAI hành trình 600 driver motor step 2 pha có encoder dây cáp đầy đủ .

Đặt trên tấm nhôm 125x700x15 và tăng cường thêm bằng 1 thanh rây NSK LH25 . Có luôn phần nhôm gắn trục Z.
Lên máy phay mica hay chạy laser chắc ổn.

Giá 3,8 triệu/1
 ( không lấy motor driver và cáp tính 2,8 triệu )












Thêm 2 bộ như trên đang ghép XY hay XZ luôn. Driver cáp dài đầy đủ . Giá nhứ trên






























--'------

Bệ trượt gang đúc kích thước 410x310x210 , nặng khoảng 70kg . Tấm trên tầm 280x300.
Rây bảng 20 loại 4 rãnh bi to chắc là hàng Tsubaki.
Vitme phi 20 bước 8 hành trình theo bệ là 175.
Các mặt được phay mài láng.

Sẵn cái mặt bích vừa servo 750w .

Giá 2,5 triệu (Tới nhà chở 2,35 triệu)




















-----'xxz------

Bệ gang vuông vức hành trình 228 có thể mở rộng thêm 15mm.
Kích tấm dưới 650x250x100 phần trên là 260x200x160 .
Bệ này dùng rây THK HSR 20 loại có cánh tải nặng còn sáng bóng nguyên cây. Vitme phi 20 bước 10 đẹp không tì vết. Ai cần bước nhiễn thì ae đang bán vitme rẻ như đũa tre.

Tấm đế phía dưới nó bằng phẳng có sẵn 6 lổ bắt vô bàn máy quá tiện.
Sẵn cái pát bắt motor nữa nên không cần chế cháo gì nhiều.
Phía sau có tấm ke dầy vuông gốc tốt cho việc kê bắt cho trục Z hoặc lấy em nó làm Z thì phần ke này bắt vô mặt bàn cho tiện.
Mình nhấc lên được chắc tầm 65kg
Giá 3,1 triệu.(ưu tiên người đến nhà chở )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ms171:
Cặp rây 20 THK HSR20 dài 280 cũ một ít đẩy vẫn nhích.
Giá 400K.







----""""-------

*Ms1702:
Cặp rây bảng 30 THK NR30 dài 360 loại 4 rãnh bi to , con trượt dài 120. Hàng tháo máy sáng đẹp như mới , phót phiết còn nguyên  bót.
Chỉ có 1 con trượt không rành nên rút ra xem bi văng ra hốt lại không hết. 3 em còn lại để nguyên. A em mua về thêm bi nhe.

Nếu chỉ dùng 1 con trượt thì cũng ra cặp rây cho trục Z ht 240 ngon lành (2 con trượt dư để dành ).
Nặng tầm 7kg

Giá 800K 












-----""""'------


*Ms1703:

Bộ rây con lăn UNION TOOL loại 2 thanh ép vào nhau ở giữa có hàng bi đũa ( bộ gồm 4 thanh và 2 hàng bi đũa ) . Bảng 40x20 dài 520 hàng bi đũa dài 420. Với chiều dài rây này có thể tăng thêm hành trình. Hàng còn rất sáng bi bóng. Màu nâu nâu là mở dầu thôi
Bộ nặng khoảng 11kg.

Giá 700K.
Và 1 bộ y vậy dài 440 giá 600K

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Phải chi em nó 25 là em cưới rùi.nếu có 25 thì bác gả cho em nha.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Tay xoay kẹp cấp phôi.
> Gồm 2 kẹp dạng mâm cặp khí nén D100  . Chấu kẹp có thể gia công lại cho phù hợp phôi.
> Xoay 180 qua trục quay được kéo bằng xilanh xoay CKD RVS 150-270.
> Kích thước phủ bì 350x350x100. Nặng 12kg.
> 
> Giá 950k/1


Có thêm 1 bộ hoạt động y vậy nhưng nhỏ hơn
( ưu tiên bác gary lựa trước)
Mâm cặp D75

Cơ cấu xoay bằng khí nén xoay hết 360° thì hết ( gián tiếp qua bộ hộp số. Gắn trên trục xoay được là 2 cơ cấu kẹp hình thức như mâm cặp 1 cái có sẵn 3 chấu 1 cái đang thiếu ( vẫn kẹp được). Hàng tháo máy cấp phôi.
Kích thước 250x180x150.
Nặng tầm 6kg
Giá 850k

----------


## garynguyen

Em xác nhận lấy bộ kẹp này nhé, bác chủ gửi em stk vcb. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Panme cơ như hình , sẵn đế để bàn chắc chắn , ae xem có ứng dụng gì được thì hốt nhe.

Giá 200k/1 ( lấy 2 cây bao ship )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rãnh ngồi xem lại còn 4 em biến tần. Mang ra trưng bày

Biến tần BONFIGLIOLI made in Germany 7.5Kw
In 3 pha 380V , out 3 pha 1000 hz.
Hàng tháo tủ đẹp như mới , cái tủ thì như chưa dùng vậy vì nó chưa tháo bao ni long của quạt làm mát tủ.
Kích thước nhỏ gọn 250x100x190
 Đầy đủ tài liệu và đĩa CD theo luôn.


Giá bán không bao test 4,8  triệu / 1 bộ

----------


## garynguyen

Úi mẹ ơi! Hàng đâu đẹp thế

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver servo Yaskawa 750w model SGDA-08AS. 
Input 1pha 220v .
Hàng tháo tủ , chưa qua kiểm tra sửa chữa cấm điện.
Dòng này chạy speed .
Khả năng chạy vị trí chỉ còn cách thay bo điều khiển từ mấy em chạy vị trí hư công suất hay mấy em công suất nhỏ.
Hoặc ae nào cần chạy speed thì hốt.

Giá không bao test là 1,4 triệu / 1 .

----------


## GOHOME

Vậy có bán tủ điện không Hải ? kích thước và ... giá luôn ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Vậy có bán tủ điện không Hải ? kích thước và ... giá luôn ?


Cái tủ đẹp lắm anh. Nhưng cái tủ này lâu rồi anh.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo từ sắt L dày 12 kích thước 1320x145x90.
Sử dụng 1 cây rây IKO bảng 20 ( LWS20) dài 1245 gồm 2 con trượt phót còn nguyên .
Vitme phi ISSOKU phi 25 bước 20 dài 1270 hành trình theo combo đạt 1070, vài chổ ố vàng chứ không rổ gì hết, có gối 2 đầu sẵn cái pát bắt motor luôn.

Hàng trượt êm không rơ ráo sượng sùng.
Gần 50kg .

Giá 3 triệu.

Bác nào thích vitme mình bán riêng cây vitme luôn ( gối 2 đầu.)

Giá vitme là 2 triệu.









Có vỏ inox bảo vệ luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ve chai cặp lọc nguồn cho biến tần Mitsu.
Model FFR-A540-16A-EF .
Max biến tần 3.7kw 220v.


Giá 300k /2 ( hàng to 265x150x50 và nặng )

----------


## trucnguyen

Bác Hải cho gạch cặp lọc nguồn như alo nhé. 
Sáng mai chuyển tiền.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Mitsubishi 2.2Kw model FR-S520E-2.2K
Input 220v   3 pha
Output 220v   0÷120hz

Hàng tháo tủ đã test hoạt động tốt.

Giá : 1,8 triệu.

----------


## solero

Em gạch 2 viên gạch Mitsu nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@solero : 2 cục gạch lọc nguồn bác trucnguyen lấy rồi nhe.

--------"""-----

Tiếp 1 em biến tần 1.5Kw  Mitsubishi model FR-K-1500B
Input 3 pha 220v 
Output 220v  0÷240hz.
Con này nhìn dáng trâu bò toàn thân bằng nhôm . 
Không hiển thị số chỉ có vài con led báo.
Cài đặt đơn giản chỉ bằng mấy cái biến trở trên bo khi mở ô cửa nhỏ trên nắp.
Hàng to sẵn điện trở thắng luôn nhe ae
Kéo motor cho máy tiện máy thì nhất.
Giá 900k.

----------


## trucnguyen

Bác Hải, chiều em chuyển tiền rồi.
Sáng mai ghé lấy 2 cục lọc nguồn nhé (9-10h).
Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thêm 1 em biến tần Tổ-sư-bà model VFS7E-2002P
Input 220v
Output 220v 0÷320hz .
Hàng đã kiểm tra hoạt động tốt.
Con này chắc kéo được con spindl Thụy Sĩ 130w khỏe.

Giá 400k

----------


## mylove299

Con biến tần cs hơi nhỏ up phụ bác

----------


## Ryan

Gạch em Tổ Sư Bà nhé.  :Smile: 
Chúc mua may bán đắt.

----------


## khangscc

> Gạch em Tổ Sư Bà nhé. 
> Chúc mua may bán đắt.


Vãi, trước giờ mới biết tổ sư bà, Anh hải ơi anh hải à, anh hải đẹp trai để mấy em sẹc vồ 100W cho em đê  :Big Grin:

----------


## GÀ TRỐNG

Em cần mua 1 số món như sau:
1 vitme phi 20 dài 1600mm,1100mm,500mm bước 10
2 đai ốc 3 con cho vitme phía trên 
4 gối 6 cái 
Thanh trượt 2thanh 1700mm, 2thanh 1200mm, 2thanh 500
 Bác nào có hàng báo giùm em qua sdt: 0918421757 em tên minh
Cảm ơn mọi người!

----------


## garynguyen

Spam:  :Cool:  Giờ 4room nhiều gà quá: Gà mờ, gà con, gà ry là em... thêm cụ Gà T rống nữa mới ghê

----------

GÀ TRỐNG

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Spam:  Giờ 4room nhiều gà quá: Gà mờ, gà con, gà ry là em... thêm cụ Gà T rống nữa mới ghê


Trong các loại gà này thì gà ry luộc là ăn ngon nhất
Chắc hôm nào em đổi nick sang gà rán bán hàng cho đắt khách

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK bảng 25 dài 1m: HSR25 hàng có cánh và lổ bắt ốc không có ren  hàng tháo máy phót gạt bụi dẻo dai nguyên vẹn ,không chút rơ .

Giá : 2 triệu






-----""""-------

Cặp rây bảng 25 dài 1060 (1,06m) THK HSR25TR phót gạt cònn dẻo dai không rơ .

Giá 2,1 triệu

----------


## tranhung123456

sao ko có giá

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step Sanyo denki model PB3D003M200-S3
Dòng điều khiển step có encoder.
Đã test lên nguồn.
Giá 500k

----------


## tranhung123456

tài liệu cho sanyo nè 
http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/sa...04-586528.html

----------


## thanhhaitdt

3 cục lọc nguồn gồm 
Cục 20A
2 cục 10A.
Giá 220k.




------"""""-----

Bộ quay tay phát xung OKUMA 100ppr
Input 12VDC out A B.
Hàng đã kiểm tra hoạt động tốt.
Input 12v nhưng test 5V vẫn chạy ào ào.
Loại này mình đấu vô driver 
A vô pul còn B vô dir thì quay thuận motor chạy thuận quay ngược motor chạy ngược, quay nhanh chạy nhanh không quay không chạy

Giá 450K. ( Đã bán )









---"""-----

Bộ quay tay phát xung MIKANO nguồn cấp 5v out A B.
Hàng hoạt động tốt .
Giá 500k( đã bán)

----------


## GOHOME

Gạch tay quay.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Toshiba (to chà bá) 300x200x180 gì đó 
Model VFA7-2075PL
Input 3pha 220V
Output 220v 0÷400hz  
Công suất 7.5Kw ( 10 ngựa ).
Hàng tháo tủ zin nó kéo 4 con motor .

Giá 5,5 triệu











Trước nó nằm trong cái tủ kín vầy nè.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh 

Panme của Mitutoyo dịch chuyển 10mm , 
độ chia nhỏ nhất 0.0005mm

Giá 180K. ( Đã bán )



-----""""------ 


Đồng hồ đếm giờ hoạt động Panasonic

Giá 180k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 35 THK HSR35 dài 2,04m
Hàng tồn kho chưa qua sử dụng sáng bóng và chắc chắn là trượt êm,không rơ ráo gì. Loại này có cánh nhưng lổ bắt ốc có ren nhe.
Lúc lấy nó còn cái hộp đã khui sẵn 1 cây ra chắc là để khách xem còn 1 cây có thể gọi là hàng mới.

Giá 6,6 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Quay tay phát xung 100ppr
Cấp điện 12v nó ra +- S1 và +-S2 .
+ - S1 đấu vô +- pul   ;  +- S2 đấu vô +- dir của drive : quay thuận ngược motor chạy thuận ngược.

Giá : Fuji        450K
        Saynac  400k








-----"""""------

Đo lưu lượng khí gas của azbil
Nguồn 12 đến 24Vdc
Out ra 20mA hoặc 5V
1 cái dãy 500ml/min
4 cái hình như 5l/min
Đồng giá (không bao test): 250k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Mitsubishi E500  0,4kw.
Model FR-E520-0.4K

Input 3pha 220v
Output 3 pha 220v 400hz
Hàng còn đẹp test ngon lành.
Giá 850K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Toshiba 400w, 500hz

Model VFS11-2004PM-AN
Input 220v 3pha đã test 1pha 220v ngon lành
Output 3pha 220v 0÷500Hz
Dòng này đã tích hợp sẵn lọc nguồn.
Hàng đẹp mới cái núm chắc cũng đẹp nên ai đó lấy mất nhưng vẫn còn vặn được

Giá 850K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 35 IKO LWHT35 dài 1,81m. Loại này có cánh 

Do khách thay đổi thiết kế nên cần bán lại 
Hàng đang nằm tại khu vực Huế - Đà Nẵng
Giá 4,9  triệu ( chưa phí ship )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đo lực kéo đẩy max 1kg độ chia 10g
Hàng Japan còn được như hình . Chức năng hold /free (nút nhỏ màu đỏ).
Trong quá trình đo sẽ lấy giá trị lớn nhất , nhấn nút đỏ sẽ về 0.
Giá 350K.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

còn quay tay không anh. ship e cái về nghịch cho qua mau thời gian.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@thaibinhcnc : còn cái quay tay Fuji ở trên đó đã test với nguồn 12V ngon lành. Giá 450k.

------""""------

Combo XY chỉnh bằng panme. Kích thước phủ bì 340x340x50
Phần trượt XY từ sắt tấm 200x200 và 2 cặp ray dạng con lăn áp má dài 200
Hành trình 90x90 .
Do gắn 2 cây panme hành trình chỉ 25x25 theo panme.
Cặp panme của Mitutoyo phi ngoài 50.
Nặng tầm 8kg.

Giá 850k. ( có gạch)










Cặp panme Mitutoyo theo bộ XY

----------


## Luyến

> @thaibinhcnc : 
> ------""""------
> 
> Combo XY chỉnh bằng panme. Kích thước phủ bì 340x340x50
> Phần trượt XY từ sắt tấm 200x200 và 2 cặp ray dạng con lăn áp má dài 200
> Hành trình 90x90 .
> Do gắn 2 cây panme hành trình chỉ 25x25 theo panme.
> Cặp panme của Mitutoyo phi ngoài 50.
> Nặng tầm 8kg.
> ...


Em đặt gạch nhé. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ gá dao tiện phần phía dưới dài 180x90 . Phần rãnh T để gắn cụm gá dao có thể tháo rời.

Giá 400k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sắt tấm màu trắng gia công láng.
Tấm bên dưới 400x300x10 để bắt tấm trên 220x125x10 công thêm mấy thanh nữa có cơ cấu kẹp giữ .
Trên có 4 cụm kết nối với công tắt hành trình omron.
Nguyên bộ vậy tầm 20kg.
Giá 450k.
 ( Có gạch)













------"""""------


Tấm sắt gia công láng màu trắng mờ 250x200x10
Trên có gắn bộ như để gắn đồng hồ so , phía dưới có 4 chân cao su nhìn chuyên nghiệp lắm lắm.
Giá 250k ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm dầu tay gạt Showa.
Thấy ghi oil mà bên trong còn chứa 1 ít mở bò. Gạt nó cũng xịt mở ra.
Giá 300k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán sắt tấm màu trắng phay láng.
Kích thước với giá ( chưa phí vận chuyển) trong hình.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 5 pha Đài Loan Fondsheen FD501.
Hàng tồn kho , tìm không thấy tài liệu .Bên trong hơn chục con công suất to. Dùng điện 110V





[URL=http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/thanhhaitdt80/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20170221_002113_zpsgwzpfxie.jpg.html]

A[URL=http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/thanhhaitdt80/media/Screenshot_20170221-010019_zpsq5gtjq1x.png.html]

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 5 pha Đài Loan FONDSHEEN 
FD501 tìm hoài không ra tài liệu , test thử với motor 596 chạy mượt mà và nhìn bên trong nó mới đẹp mấy con công suất to đùng . Jack đầy đủ 

Giá 800k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Driver step 5 pha Sanyo Denki model PMM-BA-5602.
> Bên trong dùng mười mấy con công suất to tổ bố.
> 
> Giá 300k.


Rãnh ngồi test thử với Motot vexta 596 em nó chạy ngon lành. 
Xin phép nâng giá bán thành 400K.

----------


## luctranpro

Bạn chụp hình đầu dây Encode mình xem được không ?






> *** T.A6:
>  Bộ AC servo motor Yaskawa 750w loại này encoder tương đối nhe ae đi chung với nó là cái hộp số hành tình khá to lổ cốt vào 16 và ra dạng mặt bích 60 nhưng có cốt 20 ở giữa và 8 lổ ren M6 luôn nhe. Tỉ số truyền 1/11 , tổng dài khoảng 270 luôn motor chổ bằng nhôm phi 116 . Quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái. 
> 
> Lấy cái hộp số bắt cái mâm cặp lên hay gắn cái bánh răng vô chạy với thanh răng cũng ngon ( ý tưởng thôi nhe).
> 
> Chưa cân nên chưa biết, đoán khoảng 14kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tấm sắt trắng sáng láng 250x125x12 , trên gắn sẵn cơ cấu kẹp giữ khá chắc chắn như hình.
Giá 200k. (Đã bán)

----------


## MinhPT

> Tấm sắt trắng sáng láng 250x125x12 , trên gắn sẵn cơ cấu kẹp giữ khá chắc chắn như hình.
> Giá 200k.


Em mua cái này nhé.
Em sẽ nhắn Zalo bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vài món linh tinh và không xinh lắm.

Quay cân chỉnh ngắm nghía gì đó của NSK.
Quay tốt ít trầy sướt .
550k.











-----"""""-------

Miếng tole tráng kẽm có mười mấy cái đèn báo 220v và vài công tắc có cái bị bể .
Giá 100k.






-----"""------

Spindle boy nhà nghèo có sẵn mũi phay như cáng 6 mũi 4.
Hàng này dể dùng cấm điện 110v là chạy o o o..
Thay mũi cũng dể tháo con ốc cấy lấy mũi ra nhanh chóng.
Công suất 100w 5500rpm.

Giá 500k.

----------


## legiao

> Vài món linh tinh và không xinh lắm.
> 
> Quay cân chỉnh ngắm nghía gì đó của NSK.
> Quay tốt ít trầy sướt .
> 550k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Á đù dặn để cho cái sờ pím mà bán mất rồi giờ còn úp hình bẹo gan nửa chứ

----------


## duytrungcdt

cho em lấy đống đèn 220v nhé

----------


## phuocviet346

> Tấm sắt trắng sáng láng 250x125x12 , trên gắn sẵn cơ cấu kẹp giữ khá chắc chắn như hình.
> Giá 200k.


CÒn cái nào như thế này nữa không anh Hải ?

----------


## thuhanoi

:Big Grin:  Lấy cái sờ pin to nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

con spindle to hohoho . 2.2Kw , 18000rpm , 2 bạc 7006C và 7004C , phay nhôm gỗ tốt , đang gá dao 16mm , thân nhôm , thôi nhiêu đây là đủ , bá đạo lắm , anh Thuhanoi nhanh tay nha , mà hình như cha này chưa bán mà .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Nhớ cắt cổ anh thuhaloi nhe ku  :Wink:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Ga con

Con đó hình như ren nut là ren ngược đó cụ, nhưng xài ok vì ren nhuyễn nên xiết rât chắc chạy không bị long ra.

Thanks.

----------


## thuhanoi

> con spindle to hohoho . 2.2Kw , 18000rpm , 2 bạc 7006C và 7004C , phay nhôm gỗ tốt , đang gá dao 16mm , thân nhôm , thôi nhiêu đây là đủ , bá đạo lắm , anh Thuhanoi nhanh tay nha , mà hình như cha này chưa bán mà .


Mình thấy đẹp là ham, mà ông Hải cũng thấy đẹp nên để ôm ngủ đã  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@duytrungdt: có đợt thì giao nhe, chứ to vậy ship nó phí.
@phuocviet: cái duy nhất .tạm hết
@namcnc: bác nam chỉ nói sai chổ 17Krpm.
@gacon: mình chưa dùng qua spin nên không biết ren thuận ngược sao, nút nó vặn theo chiều kim đồng hồ thì nó siết cứng.
@thuhanoi: anh nói không sai em bán mà năn nỉ để lại nghía cho biết 1 ngày.

----------


## MinhPT

> @duytrungdt: có đợt thì giao nhe, chứ to vậy ship nó phí.
> @phuocviet: cái duy nhất .tạm hết
> @namcnc: bác nam chỉ nói sai chổ 17Krpm.
> @gacon: mình chưa dùng qua spin nên không biết ren thuận ngược sao, nút nó vặn theo chiều kim đồng hồ thì nó siết cứng.
> @thuhanoi: anh nói không sai em bán mà năn nỉ để lại nghía cho biết 1 ngày.


Em nhờ bác tìm mấy món nhỏ: ke vuông, trượt thép, motor,... bác gửi hình cho em nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây THK nhỏ hành trình 50 đẩy tới đẩy lui không sợ tuột ra 
Giá 150K

----------


## vusvus

Cái con sờ pín S911D2 đó giá rổ thế nào vậy bác Hai

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cái con sờ pín S911D2 đó giá rổ thế nào vậy bác Hai


Cấm trực tiếp điện 220v với tụ ngậm thấy chạy chậm quá.
Nên chờ mua cái biến tần về thử xem nó đạt 17krpm không mới tính bác

----------


## hung1706

Trên cái Tag có ghi RPM thì phải, anh Hải xem thử xem, không thì tra mã trên GG ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## GOHOME

> Cấm trực tiếp điện 220v với tụ ngậm thấy chạy chậm quá.
> Nên chờ mua cái biến tần về thử xem nó đạt 17krpm không mới tính bác


Cho mượn yaskawa G7 nè

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ điều khiển vị trí của Mitsu
Model FX-20GM hàng tháo tủ đẹp long lanh 
Bao lên nguồn .
Giá 900k

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Hải đừng có dại dột lần 2 chơi tụ ngậm nhá , em bảo đảm lần sau nó có mùi quen quen liền , tìm cái biến tần mà test đi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bể " dự án " bán lại 3 em pin đồ pin đạc si-ô 2.2kw 17Krpm 220v. Đang ngậm con dao phản mặt như hình.
Đã test với biến tần ở 300hz.
Bao chạy chứ không biết bao run ao rin iết gì nhe.

Giá bao ship toàn quốc 6,5 triệu/1. ( Tạm có gạch )

----------


## ngocpham

Gạch trước 1 em đẹp nhất đem về ngắm nhé bác

(Nhanh tay hơn nhanh mắt, đã có gạch hết rồi sao?)

----------


## hungmtcn

Cho e gạch 1 con heo mọi nhé a Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có hàng nữa sẽ ưu tiên bác ngocpham và hungmtcn trước nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme phi 36 bước 6 hành trình tầm 1m dài tầm 1,4m cái áo đai ốc to lắm. Hàng trượt êm không rơ toàn bộ ren không chút sét ( màu dầu nhớt mỡ màn chưa lau)
Luôn áo đai ốc chắc hơn 20kg.

Giá bao ship toàn quốc: 1,9 triệu.


Trong hình nó là cây dài nhất đó

----------


## Totdo

Bác nào mua shin oh không dùng dao phản mặt gởi tặng em nhé  :Smile: )

Thank

----------


## legiao

Các bác có collet nầy kẹp dao cán 4-6-8 để cho mấy cái.

----------


## legiao

Đồ nhật có khác đồ chị na đầu kẹp dao xài bi vặn tay chắc củng cứng ròi.tháo ra vô mở ông mechanic  vặn cho nó ngọt

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác nào mua shin oh không dùng dao phản mặt gởi tặng em nhé )
> 
> Thank


Em cũng xin đăng kí 1 con sau bác Totdo, có gì em gửi lại tiền ship hàng cho anh em.

----------


## Gamo

em đăng ký 1 con dao phẳng mặt luôn

----------


## Totdo

Các bác có collet nầy kẹp dao cán 4-6-8 để cho mấy cái
loại này không có 6,8 đâu bác


bác mua loại sermi như trong hình dùng ngon nè, có mua giúp em một bộ luôn nhé, em có gặp sẽ mua giúp bác  :Smile: ))

----------


## Ga con

> em đăng ký 1 con dao phẳng mặt luôn


Dao ngược đó cụ. Trừ khi spin của cụ quay ngược chiều kim đh thì mới ham ợ.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Totdo

> Dao ngược đó cụ. Trừ khi spin của cụ quay ngược chiều kim đh thì mới ham ợ.
> 
> Thanks.


em đang có spin quay ngược nè, bác nào mua shinoh không dùng dao phan mặt tặng em đi  :Smile: )

----------


## legiao

Con sờpím nầy chạy đả thiệt.tưởng ô hải kg chừa cho tui con nầy là tui nguyền rủa ô thiên thu tàn tạ luôn á.giờ có ròi đúng là bạn hiền cảm ơn rất nhiều mấy bửa đi saigon ghé bao ô cafe nhé

----------


## legiao

> Các bác có collet nầy kẹp dao cán 4-6-8 để cho mấy cái
> loại này không có 6,8 đâu bác
> Đính kèm 32774
> 
> bác mua loại sermi như trong hình dùng ngon nè, có mua giúp em một bộ luôn nhé, em có gặp sẽ mua giúp bác ))
> Đính kèm 32775


Ok bác định đi saigon tìm đây về có xài chứ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bể " dự án " bán lại 3 em pin đồ pin đạc si-ô 2.2kw 17Krpm 220v. Đang ngậm con dao phản mặt như hình.
> Đã test với biến tần ở 300hz.
> Bao chạy chứ không biết bao run ao rin iết gì nhe.
> 
> Giá bao ship toàn quốc 6,5 triệu/1. ( Tạm có gạch )


Có 1 con cùng loại đúng là nó dùng collec loại NT mã trên nó là EMC1628 đang kẹp 16. 
Không có ngậm sẵn dao gì hết ( mua sao bán vậy ).
Nếu khó tìm collec thì mình mua cái cán thẳng 16 về kẹp dao nhỏ hơn.
Hàng đã test ở 300hz ngon lành

Giá bán vẫn bao ship toàn quốc em này là 6,4 triệu.

Ưu tiên bác ngocpham trước và đến bác hungmtcn.

----------


## hoangmanh

2 bác ấy không lấy thì tới lượt em nhé!

----------


## ngocpham

Bác cho mình stk Vietcombank nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác cho mình stk Vietcombank nhé


Số điện thoại cuối 7273 phải không bác .
Đã nhắn tk

----------


## GOHOME

Hôm nay kẹt khách Hà Nội vô rồi nên không ghé được , cho hình cái đuôi đỏ vào zalo nhé .

----------


## ngocpham

Đúng rồi bác, ngày mai mình Ck nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hàng pin-đồ tạm thời hết.
Mình đăng tấm hình lên để xin lại hoặc mua giá "SV" con dao phản mặt ăn ngược .
Tình hình là sau gần 1 tuần được sờ pín thì mới phát hiện ra cục motor vừa xấu vừa dài ốm nhôm ốm nhách lụm hơn năm trước cũng là 1 con spindle có nút vặn ngược đang dùng collet của hảng NT kẹp 16.
Hy vọng ....

----------


## hoangmanh

con này có bán không bác thanhhaidt ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> con này có bán không bác thanhhaidt ?


Đang kiểm tra hoạt động để dùng nên chưa bán.

----"""""------

Nguồn Lambda còn sáng lán.
Giá bán không bao test.
Bộ out 5V 40A : 350K/1
Bộ out 8V 75A : 500k/1









------"""""------

Bơm dầu kéo tay loại này kéo lên rồi buôn ra là dầu xịt ra, do nó gắn trên thân máy có cái hóc chứa dầu nên không có bình , gá vô cái hộp dầu là dùng được.

Giá 200k






----""""-----

Cục sắt tháo máy có thể đôn spindle hay kê cao....
Hàng tháo máy mà có chốt định vị là thấy chính xác rồi.

Giá 150k.( Đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Driver servo Yaskawa 750w model SGDA-08AS. 
> Input 1pha 220v .
> Hàng tháo tủ , chưa qua kiểm tra sửa chữa cấm điện.
> Dòng này chạy speed .
> Khả năng chạy vị trí chỉ còn cách thay bo điều khiển từ mấy em chạy vị trí hư công suất hay mấy em công suất nhỏ.
> Hoặc ae nào cần chạy speed thì hốt.
> 
> Giá không bao test là 1,4 triệu / 1 .


Hôm nay ngồi kết nối điện vô lên nguồn ngon lành

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bán sắt tấm màu trắng phay láng.
> Kích thước với giá ( chưa phí vận chuyển) trong hình.


Tình hình sắt thép còn lại như hình này nhe ae

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver servo Yaskawa 750w model SGDA-08AS. 
Input 1pha 220v .
Hàng tháo tủ , chưa qua kiểm tra sửa chữa cấm điện.
Dòng này chạy speed .
Khả năng chạy vị trí chỉ còn cách thay bo điều khiển từ mấy em chạy vị trí hư công suất hay mấy em công suất nhỏ.
Hoặc ae nào cần chạy speed thì hốt.

Giá bao lên nguồn là 1,5 triệu / 1 .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đi lựa chip dao phản mặt cán 16 với mối quen tranh thủ lấy 2 con chip vừa với dao phản mặt như hình , loại này ăn 4 cạnh và 2 mặt luôn hàng Nhật còn mới nguyên. Kiếm tiền đổ xăng.

Giá 200k / 2 em

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bãi rã xác máy phay nhìn quanh quanh chỉ chấm cái két làm mát dầu ( oil cooler ) hàng Japan type AD-K200A kích thước chắc hơn gang tay x hơn gang tay phía sau có cái quạt 220v nữa. Dầu đầy trong két nên yên tâm không xì không nghẹt.

Giá không bao chạy quạt là 500k.
Ai mua mình tháo.

----------


## Khoa C3

Mua cho tớ cái bơm trên bàn :Wink:

----------


## GOHOME

cho cái hình nguyên cụm X-Y đi , thứ năm ghé nhé .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mua cho tớ cái bơm trên bàn


Cái bơm trên bàn kẹt cứng ngắt mà cũng có người hốt 500k rồi a. Con bơm giống vậy ngon lành 800k, ok thì có mình hốt. 
Còn cái bơm dầu với thùng dầu(motor 220v) còn ngon lành có luôn thùng dầu 1000k, phần đánh dấu trong hình

----------


## Khoa C3

thùng cỡ bao nhiêu lít bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle boy nhà nghèo có sẵn mũi phay như cáng 6 mũi 4.
Hàng này dể dùng cấm điện 110v là chạy o o o..
Thay mũi cũng dể tháo con ốc cấy lấy mũi ra nhanh chóng.
Công suất 100w 5500rpm.

Giá 500k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanh lý giá em yêu khoa học cho rộng nhà rộng cửa

5,5 triệu cho tất cả


Robot Denso model XR-43722GM.
Đi kèm hộp điều khiển  RC7M-XRG4BA-P.

Giới thiệu về robot : 
Dạng Scara gồm 4 trục điện và 1 trục xoay khí nén
Trục 1 tịnh tiến đã tháo rời còn motor ( servo pana 750w )
Trục 2 xoay bằng servo 400w qua hộp số.
Trục 3 tịnh tiến qua servo 300w kết hợp 2 cặp rây trượt.
Trục 4 xoay bằng servo 50w qua hộp số.
Trục 5 xoay khí nén 180° cùng 2 tay kẹp khí nén.
Kích thước  tối đa 600x370x150.
Nặng tầm 25kg.

Giới thiệu hộp điều khiển
Hộp 450x400x200 vỏ inox.
Đầy đủ bên trong đẹp như mới
Nguồn 220v cái bo lộc nguồn nhìn hoành tráng.
Nguồn ra Dc nhiều mức công suất cao.
Mạch cấm mở rộng 3 cái có Ram như máy tính có cổng RS232 kết nối máy tính .
Thấy có 4 mạch driver rời tương đương với 4 motor trên robot.

Dây cáp từ robot ra còn dài hơn 2m nhưng đầu jack kết nối vô hộp điều khiển bị cắt. 

Ae cân thêm thông tin alo hay zalo nhe.
Dòng này sx2009 nên tài liệu đầy đủ trên web

Giá cả bộ 8 triệu.

----------

Thaihamy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nay có 1 con spindle Shin Oh 2.2Kw 17Krpm như mấy em trước. Đang kẹp 16 collec NT 

Giá : 6,5 triệu bao ship toàn quốc.
Ưu tiên bác hungmtcn trước.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nay có 1 con spindle Shin Oh 2.2Kw 17Krpm như mấy em trước. Đang kẹp 16 collec NT 
> 
> Giá : 6,5 triệu bao ship toàn quốc.
> Ưu tiên bác hungmtcn trước.


Gửi hàng xong mình nhắn nhe bác hungmtcn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình ae mua khung máy nhiều nhiều nên mình cũng mạnh dạn na về vài em Pin đồ ShinOh 2.2Kw 17Krpm đang dùng collec của NT EMC1628 kẹp dao 16
Model S911D2
Đã test chạy ngon lành ở 300hz.
Giá bao ship toàn quốc là 6,5 triệu/1.














Tạm hết hàng .
Nhận đặt hàng của bác Quân HN

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông test quay nhớ tháo cái nut ra mà test nhé , rất quan trọng đó lỡ nó có cái gì nó tuôn ren nó bay 1 phát các ông ăn cho hết nhá.

----------

Bongmayquathem, minhdt_cdt10, thanhhaitdt

----------


## ngocpham

Đã nhận được hàng hôm qua mà chưa có thời gian test
Hoho... Con mình nhận ren nút là ren thuận...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đã nhận được hàng hôm qua mà chưa có thời gian test
> Hoho... Con mình nhận ren nút là ren thuận...


Trời ơi chứ có ai nói ren ngược đâu

----------


## buithonamk42

tình hình spindler ren thuận hay ren ngược thế nào mà em không hiểu gì hết vậy, spindle này ăn sắt oke không anh em, có ai test chưa? nếu ăn sắt có oke không các bác

----------


## Gamo

Con này làm máy mài phẳng thì ngon

----------


## Nam CNC

mày khùng vừa thôi nha Gamo ... suốt ngày cứ mơ mộng mài mài , còn phia máy mới làm xong cái mài khung máy của mày.

Dòng bác Hải bán là dòng 2 bạc đạn , 7006C và 7004C , thân nhôm 2 đầu bằng gang , em thấy ok nhất là phay tới nhôm như theo catalogue đã viết , còn muốn phay sắt thì mua cái con màu trắng ở cái clip phía dưới cùng đó , dòng đó full gang thép, 3 bạc , 7206, 7006 7004 , dòng đó chém sắt ok luôn , tốc độ 18krpm , 2.2kw , em nó chỉ cần 1000rpm là 2 tay nắm không nổi đâu à nha ( nếu set biến tần đúng ).... mà hình như con đó cha Hải không bán , mà phàm cái gì không mua được bằng tiền là sẽ mua được bằng rất nhiều tiền hehehe.

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Con này hùi lâu mua của anh Nam. Nó vẫn đang chờ một con máy phay gỗ gắn lên để nhai gỗ ạ. :-)
Mượn topic anh Hải tí ạ.

Con phay gỗ của em ạ. 


Sờ pin của anh Nam

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> tình hình spindler ren thuận hay ren ngược thế nào mà em không hiểu gì hết vậy, spindle này ăn sắt oke không anh em, có ai test chưa? nếu ăn sắt có oke không các bác


Ren của nút thuận hay ngược nó cũng như bùlon con tán vậy . Nút vặn thuận chiều kim đồng hồ mà nó siết cứng thì xem như ren thuận.
Mũi phay thường như mũi khoan sẽ ăn theo chiều kim đồng hồ (nhìn từ cán đến mũi) . Khi quay theo chiều ăn dao này, nút ren thuận có xu hướng siết chặc hơn.
Nhưng nếu gắn dao ăn ngược thì chắc cũng không vấn đề gì nếu siết chặc ( hoặc thêm keo chống xoay) và trên con trong hình nó ren thuận nhưng đang ngậm sẵn con phảng mặt ăn ngược nè.
(Người mua spindle đã nói vậy)

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## buithonamk42

Bác Hải cho em đặt hàng 1 em nếu có hàng nhé

----------


## Gamo

> Con này hùi lâu mua của anh Nam. Nó vẫn đang chờ một con máy phay gỗ gắn lên để nhai gỗ ạ. :-)
> Mượn topic anh Hải tí ạ.
> 
> Con phay gỗ của em ạ. 
> 
> 
> Sờ pin của anh Nam


ui, bán con sờ  pín lại đi chú  :Wink:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Tính đến thời điểm này là có mấy người hỏi mua sờ pín quá em rồi ợ. Tiêu rồi đã bị anh gamo phat hiện. :-)

----------


## Danang cncrouter

> Con này hùi lâu mua của anh Nam. Nó vẫn đang chờ một con máy phay gỗ gắn lên để nhai gỗ ạ. :-)
> Mượn topic anh Hải tí ạ.
> 
> Con phay gỗ của em ạ. 
> 
> 
> Sờ pin của anh Nam


Sờ pím đẹp quá để sài hay bám đó b

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đính kèm 32768
> Đính kèm 32769
> Các bác có collet nầy kẹp dao cán 4-6-8 để cho mấy cái.


Cái nút này cấu tạo như thế này để chạy được 2 chiều không sợ ra nút

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## Gamo

> Tính đến thời điểm này là có mấy người hỏi mua sờ pín quá em rồi ợ. Tiêu rồi đã bị anh gamo phat hiện. :-)


Đổi 3 con spindle gỗ cùng công suất nhe  :Wink:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Đổi 3 con spindle gỗ cùng công suất nhe


ngon kìa trời ơi. con của em 3.7kw ak anh. đổi 3 con đuối lắm đó.:-)

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, trên temp là 2.2kW mà?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lục lọi moi móc không có gì để bán ( mấy thứ đã đăng lôi lên thấy kì kì) đành đem xâu cổ dê made in Germany chất liệu inox 304 cho ae có yêu cầu về chất lượng siết.
Bán đại 200k 1 xâu trong hình.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Lục lọi moi móc không có gì để bán ( mấy thứ đã đăng lôi lên thấy kì kì) đành đem xâu cổ dê made in Germany chất liệu inox 304 cho ae có yêu cầu về chất lượng siết.
> Bán đại 200k 1 xâu trong hình.


gạch nhé :v

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 em Fuji 3.7kw model FVR037G5S-2 , 0÷360hz
Hình thức như ảnh đang có cục điện trở thắng dính sẵn.
Hàng đã kiểm tra hoạt động bình thường thôi.
Giá 2,5 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 35 THK HSR35HTR dài 1,38m loại không có cánh nhưng con trượt to dài hàng tháo máy rãnh bi sáng láng ( cặp có tổng 4 con trượt ) vàng là màu dầu mở bám lâu ngày nhe
Giá dành cho ae lên máy to là 3 triệu một cặp.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm dầu bôi trơn hay làm mát cho spindle máy phay công nghiệp thùng chứa 280x180x200 chứa hơn 10 lít 1 ít 
Motor 3pha 220v nên đấu tụ ngậm chạy 1 pha bình thường công suất 75w.
Bơm bánh răng gần 3 lít/phút , áp suất max 5kgf
Có điều chỉnh áp trên bơm.
Đã kiểm tra hoạt động bình thường với 220v 1 pha
Giá 900k ( không lấy thùng giảm 100k) 
(Đã bán luôn thùng)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đồng hồ nhiệt độ cơ chỉ hiển thị không điều khiển hàg Japan của hảng Nesstech đo từ 0 đến 250 độ C.
Mặt to gần 120 còn hoạt động tốt 
Giá 250K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Digital Flow Switch hàng japan hiệu Taiyo DFS3-1000-AC100V ( cảm biến lưu lượng cho nước chất lỏng).
Giá nghiên cứu 150k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mạch chuyển đổi pul/dir sang Cw/Ccw cho 4 trục .
Đang chờ kiểm tra với mach3 .
Mọi thứ đều có chỉ có máy tính là không có cổng LPT.
Ae có nhu cầu alo đặt hàng nhe.
Giá 200k/1.

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, mạch do Hải Ròm thiết kế hả? Dạo này bán hàng pro quá ta  :Wink:

----------


## GOHOME

IC tên lạ quá !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mạch chuyển đổi pul/dir sang cw/ccw cho 4 trục.
Thiết kế nhỏ gọn, dể sử dụng 
Nguồn 5 Vdc
Áp dụng cho driver chỉ có chế độ chạy cw/ccw.

Giá bán 200k/1.
(Tạm hết hàng, ae có nhu cầu cứ mạnh dạn alo đặt hàng nhe )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC mitsu FX1N-24mt hàng trong tủ đang hoạt động bình thường .
Giá 1,8 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ đếm xung, hiển thi tần số của Đức lập trình được.
Ifm FR-1 D2003 hàng tháo tủ gần như là mới.
Ae tham khảo thêm tài liệu xem có hợp nhu cầu không nhe

Giá 350k/1

----------


## hlphuocson

Anh Hải cho em đặt 1 bộ đếm xung nhé. 
Sáng mai em điện anh.

----------


## Ryan

Gạch bộ đếm xung còn lại  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Mitsubishi A500 model FR-A520-5.5K
Công suất 5.5Kw
Input 3 pha 220v
Output 220v, max 400Hz
Hàng sáng đẹp như mới đang có sẵn cục điện trở thắng to đẹp đi cùng. Hoạt động bình thường.
Dòng A500 nghe nói có tích hợp sẵn luôn PLC cho những lệnh đơn giản và có nhiều chổ để gắn  card mở rộng ...
Quá đẹp cho 1 bộ biến tần mà còn có PLC.

Giá 4,8 triệu/1

----------


## giaock

Co cai bom dau boi tron thung 5 lit motor dien 3 pha 220 cua nhat . bac nao mua che may hu em nha. Zalo em gui hinh. Gia 550k 01629752293

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Co cai bom dau boi tron thung 5 lit motor dien 3 pha 220 cua nhat . bac nao mua che may hu em nha. Zalo em gui hinh. Gia 550k 01629752293


Lỡ rồi thì gửi zalo qua đây tui up luôn cho.
Mà làm ăn phải đàn hoàn nhe( 2 tấm qua zalo 09787885Oo). Đang ế hàng rãnh nên hổ trợ kiếm caffe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Liên quan đến giám sát tốc độ hay vòng quay ...
Hàng đẹp nguyên tem. Dành cho ae thích ngâm kiệu.

Giá 350k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK HSR35 bảng 35 dài 1,38m 4 rãnh bi, loại không có cánh lổ bắt ốc có ren.
Hàng trượt êm không rơ bi sáng bóng.

Giá: 3 triệu/1 cặp












--------"""""""----------


Cặp rây bảng 35 THK HSR35 dài 2,04m
Hàng tồn kho chưa qua sử dụng sáng bóng và chắc chắn là trượt êm,không rơ ráo gì. Loại này có cánh nhưng lổ bắt ốc có ren nhe.
Lúc lấy nó còn cái hộp đã khui sẵn 1 cây ra chắc là để khách xem còn 1 cây có thể gọi là hàng mới.

Giá 6 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Linh tinh nhỏ xinh cho ae yêu khoa học 
Bộ chỉnh biến trở bằng motor hộp số siêu nhỏ ( nhớ một thời robocon chỉ đi tìm motor hộp số càng nhỏ càng tốt )
Không biết có ai hốt với giá : 110K/1 bộ như hình không.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 2 pha hàng USA model 7080
Nguồn Dc 24V chế độ hoạt động pul/dir , vi bước lên đên 58000 bước /1 vòng
Dòng max 7A/1 pha
Hàng tháo máy đẹp nhìn sợi dây điện đưa ra motor thấy to là biết hàng tải lớn.
Đang có 2 cái gắn trên tấm sắt và có bộ nguồn sẵn.

Giá 800k/1
(Lấy luôn 2 cái tặng đế và bo mạch nguồn và tấm sắt đẹp.)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Linh tinh nhỏ xinh cho ae yêu khoa học 
> Bộ chỉnh biến trở bằng motor hộp số siêu nhỏ ( nhớ một thời robocon chỉ đi tìm motor hộp số càng nhỏ càng tốt )
> Không biết có ai hốt với giá : 110K/1 bộ như hình không.


Mới về khoản 100 cục như trên.
Biến trở 5K-ôm , dành cho a em thích motor hộp số nhỏ hoặc dùng chế volum cho mấy cái vụ audio cho nó ngầu.

Giá vẫn 110K/1 ( lấy 3 bao ship)

----------


## tranhung123456

> Mới về khoản 100 cục như trên.
> Biến trở 5K-ôm , dành cho a em thích motor hộp số nhỏ hoặc dùng chế volum cho mấy cái vụ audio cho nó ngầu.
> 
> Giá vẫn 110K/1 ( lấy 3 bao ship)


bộ này trong máy in ofset (dùng canh mực trên mỗi trục màu có tới 30-40 cái tùy theo khổ) nó được điều khiển biết màu mực đậm nhạt

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối mềm 18-22 hàng nhật to khỏe
Giá 150k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Mitsubishi A500 model FR-A520-5.5K
Công suất 5.5Kw
Input 3 pha 220v
Output 220v, max 400Hz
Hàng sáng đẹp như mới đang có sẵn cục điện trở thắng to đẹp đi cùng. Hoạt động bình thường.
Dòng A500 nghe nói có tích hợp sẵn luôn PLC cho những lệnh đơn giản và có nhiều chổ để gắn  card mở rộng ...

*** thấy em nó có dán cái tem ghi  " special type" thì ra bên trong nó có cái card FR-A5AP , nhìn dây điện đi vào có những ký hiệu liên quan đến Encoder như là 0V 5V PA PA PC . Chắc 2 em này đọc luôn ecoder chạy ví trí được.


Giá 6 triệu/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chương trình đi chợ dùm bạn 

Driver như trong hình giá 500k/1

----------


## legiao

> Biến tần Mitsubishi A500 model FR-A520-5.5K
> Công suất 5.5Kw
> Input 3 pha 220v
> Output 220v, max 400Hz
> Hàng sáng đẹp như mới đang có sẵn cục điện trở thắng to đẹp đi cùng. Hoạt động bình thường.
> Dòng A500 nghe nói có tích hợp sẵn luôn PLC cho những lệnh đơn giản và có nhiều chổ để gắn  card mở rộng ...
> 
> *** thấy em nó có dán cái tem ghi  " special type" thì ra bên trong nó có cái card FR-A5AP , nhìn dây điện đi vào có những ký hiệu liên quan đến Encoder như là 0V 5V PA PA PC . Chắc 2 em này đọc luôn ecoder chạy ví trí được.
> 
> ...


Car A5AP đọc encoder chạy vị trí đó cụ.như car A7AP của A700

----------


## legiao

Tài liệu nè

----------


## Ga con

Trừ ứng dụng đặc biệt cần thiết (yêu cầu chính các cao, khóa trục để thay dao...) thì không cần vì giờ mấy cái biến tần điều khiển chế độ vector đã chính xác đến cỡ 0.1% yêu cầu rồi.

Con này có card cũng chỉ điều khiển tốc độ như biến tần thường thôi, không có input điều khiển vị trí.

Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Nhìn mấy con biến tần yêu thế :Cool:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Nhìn thèm chảy nước miếng mà không có lúa.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor giảm tốc dạng hộp số vuông gốc 100w 220v tỉ số truyền 1/60  cốt ra 180 tổng dài tầm 200.
Hàng tháo máy còn sáng đẹp.
Giá 500k/1

----------


## baole

Có đảo chiều được ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có đảo chiều được ko bác


Dùng với mấy cái driver 500k/1 này chắc được.





Bán nguyên bộ motor và driver là 1 triệu nhe ae

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ bo mạch và 6 cục laser diode hàng mạ vàng nhìn khá đẹp.
Giá cho ae ngâm kiệu 800k cho bo mạch và 6 bộ cục phát laser và 5 miếng bo mạch nhỏ nhỏ.













Lưu ý hàng chỉ bo mạch và cục phát laser.

----------


## trucnguyen

Tìm tài liệu không ra, anh Hải cho bỏ gạch cái môtr nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Tìm tài liệu không ra, anh Hải cho bỏ gạch cái môtr nhé.


Có luôn driver nó chạy ah. Dể ẹc ko cần tài liệu

----------

katum573

----------


## Gamo

Mày làm 1 cái clip demo đi cho dễ bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor hộp số Oriental 1pha 220v 90w có thắng 
Hàng còn đẹp có sẵn pát
Giá 600k 





------"""------

Motor hộp số Nissei 90w 220v tỉ số 1/15
Có thắng từ sẵn pát motor
Hàng đẹp chỉ có đít che quạt phía sau bằng nhựa nứt chút chút

Giá 500k ( đã bán )

----------


## Ga con

> Có luôn driver nó chạy ah. Dể ẹc ko cần tài liệu


Cái bộ này chạy băng tải là ghiền luôn, quá ngon anh.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Motor giảm tốc dạng hộp số vuông gốc 100w 220v tỉ số truyền 1/60  cốt ra 180 tổng dài tầm 200.
> Hàng tháo máy còn sáng đẹp.
> Giá 500k/1


Đã lấy được driver của em nó .
Đúng là tìm tài liệu nó chẳng thấy, nhưng bằng nghiệp vụ quẹt quẹt dây cuối cùng em nó cũng chạy.

Đấu với driver chạy được thuận nghịch và có thể dùng biến trở ngoài hoặc trên driver.

Giá : 1 triệu / 1 bộ ( driver và motor)







Thể theo yêu cầu của bác Gà mái Mơ mình làm cái cờ-líp hướng dẫn cũng như chứng minh em nó chạy tốt




Chạy với biến trở ngoài

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor 1/2 ngựa, 220v ,1 pha , tốc độ 10.000rpm
Hàng còn sáng
Giá 550k/1




--------"""""""-------

Bơm mở bò hàng tháo máy , cái cần bơm dài khoảng 300,
Ruột gà chứa mở bị dập lủng 1 lổ.
Loại này có pát bắt vô máy luôn

Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo hành trình khoản 80 dùng 1 rây bảng 40 THK loại 4 rãnh bi có 2 con trượt , vitme phi tầm 16 bước 2
Tấm dưới là thép trắng dài gần 600 có mấy lổ bắt ốc lên bàn tấm dầy hơn 10mm
Tấm trên nhôm cứng dầy tầm 25 hình thù kỳ quái nhưng phần phẳng cũng nhiều ngang 180
Sẵn pát motor vừa mấy em step 2 pha vexta 269.
Có luôn khớp nối zin vừa cốt 6.35.

Giá 1 triệu /1 bộ

----------


## goldsea

Motor 1/2 ngựa, 220v ,1 pha , tốc độ 10.000rpm
Hàng còn sáng
Giá 550k/1

"Bác cho em xin thông tin em này nhé.
Điện 1 phase trực tiếp hay biến tần ạ? Nếu trực tiếp em đặt một em."

*Xin lỗi bác, giờ em mới phát hiện ra là đc chổi than ạ*. Thanks!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor giảm tốc Mitsu 3 pha , 220v, 100w , tỉ số 1/5 .
Hàng hoạt động bình thường
Giá: 650k






----"""-----

Motor giảm tốc mitsu 220w , 3pha 220v, tỉ số 1/5.
Dạng chân đế hàng còn sáng hoạt động bình thường.


Giá : 750k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhôm định hình dạng chữ U dài 1020 ngang 150 cao 70 .
Có phay hạ bậc vừa với cặp rây THK bảng 15 có kèm theo mấy con tán nhét rãnh đủ số lượng cho bắt rây.
Dùng cho ae chế combo nhe.
Giá 800k ( nặng hơn 10kg) (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Mitsubishi E700 công suất 3.7Kw
Input 3 pha 220v
Output 3 pha 220v 0÷400Hz
Hàng đẹp, hoạt động bình thường .

Đã bán

----------


## Tuấn

> Mới về khoản 100 cục như trên.
> Biến trở 5K-ôm , dành cho a em thích motor hộp số nhỏ hoặc dùng chế volum cho mấy cái vụ audio cho nó ngầu.
> 
> Giá vẫn 110K/1 ( lấy 3 bao ship)


cho em lấy 3 cái cục trên bác nhé.

Thanks bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@Tuấn: thanks bác đã ủng hộ 30 cục.

------""""""--------

Đi chợ dùm bạn:

Cục cảm biến của RENISHAW như hình giá 500k.






Đèn chiếu sáng kế bên 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK HSR15 dài 960 , hàng thấy còn sáng đẹp 
Giá 1,2 triệu.

----------


## phongvan

hàng đẹp đó pro . chúc mừng sinh nhật

----------


## dobinh1961

chú này nặng bao nhiêu trục mấy li

Motor giảm tốc mitsu 220w , 3pha 220v, tỉ số 1/5.
Dạng chân đế hàng còn sáng hoạt động bình thường.


Giá : 750k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khởi động từ Tele dòng liên tục 70A , cuộn dây 220V
Hàng hoạt tốt.
Chỉ có nhu cầu 1 cái nên cần bán 1 cái.
Giá 450k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dc servo motor hàng USA Allied Motion
 Hàng còn như hình .
Giá 400k/2







-----""""-----

Servo motor 300w hàng Tamagawa
 type TS 4073N27E31còn sáng đẹp.

Giá 450k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cục Scanner gì mà còn bén lắm có ghi 32.000rpm ,
Như là có motor quay cái trục vát xéo xéo bề mặt sáng bóng , bên trong bo mạch mới nguyên.

Giá 350k











-----"""""------

Hộp điện nho nhỏ mà có 4 cái quạt chắc công suất to.
Bên trong thấy 2 cái gương chỉnh hướng và nhìn thấy có mắt thu hay phóng gì đó.

Giá 350k ( ưu tiên lấy kèm bộ Scanner bên trên )

----------


## Luyến

Cái nguồn có mấy cái gương kia có phải là đầu phát láser ko mấy đại ka ?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Cái nguồn có mấy cái gương kia có phải là đầu phát láser ko mấy đại ka ?


Đúng rồi. Khả năng cao là laser He-Ne dùng để scan hay đo lường.

----------

Luyến

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái phím bấm của biến tần mitsu Fr-PA07.
Hoạt động bình thường.
Giá 300k





----"""-----
Bộ nguồn như hình output 5V8A, 15V8A , 15V8A , 24V8A

Sống chết chưa biết nhưng là hàng tháo máy không phải nằm trong sọt

Giá 400k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Toshiba (to chà bá) 300x200x180 gì đó 
Model VFA7-2075PL
Input 3pha 220V
Output 220v 0÷400hz  
Công suất 7.5Kw ( 10 ngựa ).
Hàng tháo tủ hoạt động bình thường

Giá 5,5 triệu











Trước nó nằm trong cái tủ kín vầy nè.

----------


## ductrung

Hàng đẹp giá tốt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle vuông gốc kích thước 180x180x85 đang collet EY20 kẹp 10 , loại nut có đệm bi .

Giá 1,4 triệu.

----------


## GORLAK

Con này chắc dùng chuyên khoan.

----------


## hung1706

Con này nằm trên turret máy tiện chuyên khoan phay xẻ rãnh luôn. Mà chế đầu cắt hơi phê nên dân diy ngại chơi :3

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây chuyên cho tải nhẹ loại 2 rãnh bi 2 lổ bắt ốc bảng 20 IKO LWESC20 dài 690 phót còn nguyên trượt nhẹ.
Dành cho ae chế cháo nhẹ nhàng không yêu cầu cao về chuẩn chính xác.
Giá 550k. ( bao ship toàn quốc, tới nhà lấy 500k)

Đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục quay truyền động dây đai răng full gang ngang 380 cao 170 rộng 110 trục dùng 2 bạc 6005 NSK ra bánh răng phía sau là răng nhôm phi 130 kéo bằng motor gắn pát sắt tắm như hình. Có 6 bạc đạn ôm rây
Giá không motor chỉ có bánh răng nhỏ đi kèm là 700k ( 15kg)









-----""""------ 


Ac servo motor YASKAWA 700w type USAREM-07CS2K.
Hàng còn jack đầy đủ 

Giá 700K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục xoay kẹp xylanh dạng như năm cặp xoay 270° qua bạc bánh răng và bằng cái xylanh dài to , cặp kẹp đó phi 90  toàn bộ bằng nhôm . Tổng dài hơn 600 cái xylanh dài tháo khỏi cum vuông được , toàn bộ dây hơi kéo ra phía sau và có luôn cảm biến giới hạn.
Giá 850k ( lưu ý hàng còng kềnh )

----------


## dobinh1961

> Motor giảm tốc Mitsu 3 pha , 220v, 100w , tỉ số 1/5 .
> Hàng hoạt động bình thường
> Giá: 650k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chú 750k nặng bao nhiêu kg trục ra mấy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> chú 750k nặng bao nhiêu kg trục ra mấy


Cốt 17 , nặng tầm 10kg.

------"""""""-------

Vitme chuẩn C2 NSK phi 20 bước 4 hành trình 280 
Hàng êm không rơ, do lạc mất cái áo đai ốc nên không có áo đai ốc nhe. Gối dạng FK có ụ cho motor
Giá 900k ( không có áo đai ốc) không lấy gối tính 700k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lưỡi tiện hàng Mitsu còn sáng kích thước 12x8 và 12x10, phần cán dài 30.

Giá hốt lên cân 300k/1kg ( tầm 30 đến 36 cái ).
Lưỡi màu vàng số lượng ít , cố gắn 1 kg có 1 cục vàng vàng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Lưỡi tiện hàng Mitsu còn sáng kích thước 12x8 và 12x10, phần cán dài 30.
> 
> Giá hốt lên cân 300k/1kg ( tầm 30 đến 36 cái ).
> Lưỡi màu vàng số lượng ít , cố gắn 1 kg có 1 cục vàng vàng


Còn hơn 50kg ai hốt hết giá tốt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cán NT như hình hàng new trong hộp của NT KDP-1916 
Giá 350k



Còn vài tấm chút nữa up

----------


## Danang cncrouter

> Cán NT như hình hàng new trong hộp của NT KDP-1916 
> Giá 350k
> 
> 
> 
> Còn vài tấm chút nữa up


Đầu NT kẹp cán dao bn ly b.

----------


## Echchum

Bác cho em lấy 1kg trên đĩa cần về dùng nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cán NT như hình hàng new trong hộp của NT KDP-1916 
> Giá 350k
> 
> 
> 
> Còn vài tấm chút nữa up


Nếu đúng là nút kẹp colet nt16 cho mình đặt gạch

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác cho em lấy 1kg trên đĩa cần về dùng nhé


Đúng trên dĩa cân thì không được vì mấy cục vàng vàng ít nên chia 1 cục trên 1 kg , còn lại em nào cũng như em nào.


--------""""""----

Khớp nối mềm 
Phi ngoài 42 dài 42 , nối 12-14 
Phi ngoài 42 dài 52 , nối 15-15

Giá 150k/1




------"""""------

Cặp vitme chuẩn C2 hay 3   ,  2005 ht 380x290 có bao 
Giá ( đã bán )

----------


## Khoa C3

Lấy 2 khớp nếu chưa bán.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Lấy 2 khớp nếu chưa bán.


Hàng chưa bán. Bác lấy nhe.

------"""""-------

Nối cốt phi ngoài tầm 60 dài khoảng 200, lổ cốt vào 35 dạng powerlock ra cốt 20 gắn vừa cái bánh răng khá đẹp.
Bán cho ae làm chày giã 
Giá 250k ( bao ship toàn quốc, lấy tại nhà 200k)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu cắt gắn sẵn motor có collec đang kẹp cây dao phay cáng 6 gẫy mũi . Bên hông có thêm chổ như gắn dao tiện.
Motor 3 pha 220V 90w của Oriental.
Ae chế phay tiện đa năng thì ngắm xem ưng ý thì ủng hộ nhe.
Trọn bộ y như hình gồm cả motor 

Giá 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo xy mini hành trình 45x45 dùng rây con lăn và vitme phi 8 bước 1 còn sáng đẹp . Đầy đủ công tắc giới hạn
Truyền động bằng 2 em ac servo motor Fanuc 50w.

Giá 1,4 triệu ( không lấy cặp motor giá 1,2 triệu )

----------


## GORLAK

Cái mặt bích kia gắn gì vậy a?

----------


## Xuan Gio

Em gạch món này nhé anh.




> Combo xy mini hành trình 45x45 dùng rây con lăn và vitme phi 8 bước 1 còn sáng đẹp . Đầy đủ công tắc giới hạn
> Truyền động bằng 2 em ac servo motor Fanuc 50w.
> 
> Giá 1,4 triệu ( không lấy cặp motor giá 1,2 triệu )

----------


## dobinh1961

> Combo xy mini hành trình 45x45 dùng rây con lăn và vitme phi 8 bước 1 còn sáng đẹp . Đầy đủ công tắc giới hạn
> Truyền động bằng 2 em ac servo motor Fanuc 50w.
> 
> Giá 1,4 triệu ( không lấy cặp motor giá 1,2 triệu )


hàng đẹp quá
 có mấy bộ ray trượckth 3.5 để lâu nặng quá làm cách nào trơn tru nhỉ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dao phay phảng mặt ăn hông hợp kim  cán 12 , hàng chưa sử dụng

Giá 120k bao ship toàn quốc.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> hàng đẹp quá
>  có mấy bộ ray trượckth 3.5 để lâu nặng quá làm cách nào trơn tru nhỉ


Đem bán cho nhẹ bớt bác ơi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor chân đế Fuji 750w 3 pha 220 v
60hz được 3500rpm . Ép xíu lên 5000rpm cũng được 
( chạy 20 phút không thấy nóng ).

Giá 1,1 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp DC motor giảm tốc 1/4 của SANYO DENKI 
Hàng đã test hoạt động với 24VDC.

Giá 220k/1 .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối 35-35 powerlock full sắt.
Giá 250k (đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có một ít con trượt cần bán như sau:

Con trượt THK SSR25 loại có đệm giữa mấy viên bi. Lưu ý loại này có 4 rãnh bi và 2 lổ bắt ốc. Vừa luôn với THK SR25 nữa nhe.

Giá 150K/1 







----""""""-------

Thêm ít con trượt THK SSR25 còn khá mới bi sáng bóng có đệm nhựa.

Giá 200k/1( có gạch hết )








----"""""-----

Con trượt IKO 25 loại có cánh 1 rãnh bi 1 bên 
Giá 200k/1





-----""""----

Con trượt IKO 25 loại không cánh 1 rãnh bi 1 bên

Giá 200k/1




----""""-----

Con trượt NSK 25 loại 4 rãnh bi có cánh

Giá 200k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Kinh nghiệm tháo puly dính cứng khỏi trục.
Có nghe vài lần về vụ tháo bạc đạn và puly ra khỏi trục nếu gặp khó khăn khi quá cứng dù đã dùng đến cảo thì người ta dùng phương pháp hơ nóng puly và sẽ lấy ra dể dàng.

Thực tế : trưa nay có ae đến nhà lấy hàng và kể về việc lấy hoài không ra puly. 
2 ae cảo hoài không ra nổi , lấy giấy báo đốt hơ puly 1 lúc thì ta nói cứ vặn là ra ( tháo luôn 2 cái ).

----------

Gamo, GORLAK

----------


## emptyhb

> Khớp nối 35-35 powerlock full sắt.
> Giá 250k


Bác cho em xin stk em lấy cái khớp nối này nhé!

----------


## Khoa C3

> Bác cho em xin stk em lấy cái khớp nối này nhé!


131 2128 6777 016

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bác KhoaC3 với bác emtyhp sms 09787885oo lấy tk nhe.

-----""""------

Cặp rây IKO 15 cây dài 810 và cây dài 900.
Hàng tháo máy cũ xấu hợp với ae làm máy đây tay cắt gỗ ván hay chế bàn kéo học tủ nặng nặng hay ae không yêu cầu cao về chất lượng như mới.
Phót còn nguyên không có rơ.
Còn muốn đẹp như mới mình cũng có hàng( giá cao )

Cặp này giá 600k bao ship toàn quốc.
( tới nhà chở đi giá 550k)

----------


## Tuancoi

Lấy cặp ray 15 nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Lấy cặp ray 15 nhé


Đã bán cho bác ở Cần Thơ. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 35 IKO LWHT35 dài 1,81m. Loại này có cánh 

Do khách thay đổi thiết kế nên cần bán lại 

Giá 4 triệu ( chưa phí ship, hàng nằm tại Huế)

----------


## bacdanbinhduong

bacdanbinhduong.com- cung cấp vòng bi, bạc đạn, máy hàn, máy khoan bàn, máy cắt sắt, motor, máy tiện, máy taro.
Vong bi bao gồm vòng bi ntn, vòng bi nsk, vong bi skf, vong bi koyo, gối đỡ asahi,....
Máy hàn điện tử Hồng Ký, jasic, sanda, bao gồm máy hàn que, máy hàn arc,máy hàn co2, máy hàn tig, máy hàn nhôm,..
Máy khoan bàn Hồng Ký KD600, Hồng Ký KC10, Hồng Ký KC12, Hồng Ký KC14, Hồng Ký KCP15, Máy tiện CNC Hồng Ký,...
Motor kéo các loại 0.5hp. 1hp, 2hp....vỏ gang, vỏ nhôm, để gắn đầu xịt rửa xe, máy cắt, máy khoan, bơm hơi,...
Dụng cụ cầm tay dewalt, máy mài makita, máy khoan maktec,...
DT 06503721199-0932076463

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 20 IKO mã LWH20 thêm 20mm nữa là được 2m
Cặp rây dài 1,98m. Thanh rây tháo từ bệ trượt robot dầu mở lâu ngày nó vàng lên chứ không phải sét nhe. Tuy không sáng đẹp như mới nhưng chưa có rổ chổ nào hết.
Con trượt thì bi bọng sáng bóng, phót gạt bụi dẻo dai ngon lành. Nói chung là hàng không rơ ráo.

Giá 2,4 triệu.(bao ship toàn quốc , tới nhà chở 2,2 triệu )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme 2006 chuẩn    C3    của NACHI phi 20 bước10
Tổng dài 360 hành trình 175mm. 
Hàng chính xác C3 và không rơ lắc có vài chổ đổi màu nhưng đai ốc băng qua đó không trở ngại gì. Có thêm cái áo đai ốc to tổ bố 85x60x90.
Giá không có áo đai ốc chỉ là cây vitme 300k









----""""-----



      Cặp rây bảng 35 THK SR35B loại này chỉ 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng cũng có cánh và 4 rãnh bi luôn. Dài 1m trượt êm không rơ.

Tầm 15kg
Giá 2,8 triệu ( Tới nhà chở 2,6 triệu )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Encoder hàng nổi tiếng Japan hảng chuyên về phát xung Sumtak type: LMA-250BM-S181A 
2500 xung    A B Z + - 
Hàng đẹp quay êm ru có luôn khớp nối mềm dính sẵn
Giá 600k ( không lấy khớp nối tính 550k) 

Đã bán

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Có Con trượt THK SHS30 HNBR ko vậy Bác?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Động cơ 1 ngựa ,3 pha, 220v  , 3500rpm
Hàng japan nhìn cứng vững đầu dài bạc 7207C ,cốt dài chân đế bằng phẳng . Kéo máy chắc ngon mà có gắn trực tiếp đá mài vô chạy cũng ổn.

Giá: 1,5 triệu ( nặng 17kg )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Step 5 pha vexta UK564 TG10 hộp số 1/10.
Có sẵn mặt bích và cảm biến đếm vòng quay.

Giá 300K ( Đã bán )







---"""---

Cảm biến Omron E2E-X10E1 loại to phi 30

Giá 150K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Mitsubishi FX2N-48MT-DSS hàng tháo tủ đẹp long lanh , hàng hoạt động bình thường.

Giá: 2,4 triệu





Anh em nào mua PLC cần thêm modul mở rộng thì có 3 cái như trong hình sau 
Giá 200k/1



-----"""""-----


Tấm nhôm dầy 10ly 400x500 có 4 thanh nhôm định hình 30x30x180 như hình dựng đứng 
Giá 500k. ( đã bán)

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình lấy tấm nhôm nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tủ điện nhỏ xinh 200x300x180 có vài đèn báo nút nhấn bên trong có đồng hồ báo tổng giờ hoạt động, temino , rơle , bộ nguồn Omron 24V 
Quan trọng nhất là em PLC mitsubishi FX3G-14M kèm theo modul FX2N-8ER.
Hàng hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 2,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Màn hình cảm ứng Mitsubishi model F940GOT-SWD.
Hàng hoạt động bình thường.

Giá: 1,6 triệu.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

gạch con FX2N và 3 cục mở rộng 
khuyến mại ko cụ  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> gạch con FX2N và 3 cục mở rộng 
> khuyến mại ko cụ


Lấy hết bao ship viettel


-----""""-------

Ac servo driver Fuji  Digital ES type RYE1.5D
220v 1,5kw , hàng tháo tủ bao lên nguồn.

Giá 1,5 triệu.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

địa chỉ ship hàng cho bác: PLC FX2N-48MT kèm 3 modul mở rộng.
Đỗ văn hoàng
Thôn 6 - Kiến Thành - Đăk R.Lấp - Đăk Nông.
alo: 01203 90 94 88 / 01294 59 97 85 - MẠNH

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp toàn nhôm với inox304 cho ae chế lò xấy nướng .
Phủ bì 180x390x360, phần dưới dạng phểu có co inox vuông gốc cho xả nước hay thổi hơi nóng vào. Phần trên nhôm tấm ghép thành hộp vuông vức bên trong làm 1 khung trượt qua lại nhờ cái xylanh khí và dẫn hướng bằng 2 ty tròn, nó đựng cái khay lưới 140x260. Có nắp đậy.
Xấy có  xàng luôn
Ae quan tâm alo hay zalo thêm chi tiết.
Giá 700k.











------"""""------

PLC Mitsubishi FX1N-24MT cùng modul 8 in/out.
Hàng tháo tủ hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 2,4 triệu.

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme NSK chuẩn C5 phi 32 bước 8 hành trình 350 tổng dài 800 . Sáng đẹp không rơ.

Giá 600K.








------"""-----

Mớ dao tiện như trong hình hàng nhật cũ ( HICUT)
Giá 250k







-----""""---


Jack cấm 20 chân ( loại cái ) 3 cái Honda PCR-E20FS và 2 cái Molex 52624

Giá 200k/5






---""--- 

Termino có jack 50 chân 
Giá 100k (đã bán )

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Anh hải có vít me 1605 trở lên, cấp chính xác cao chút, tổng dài khoảng 600mm đổ lại còn ngon ko ạ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Anh hải có vít me 1605 trở lên, cấp chính xác cao chút, tổng dài khoảng 600mm đổ lại còn ngon ko ạ?


Vitme C3 2005 dài 510 ht 350 gối dạng ụ bắt motor như cây trong hình này nhưng không có áo đai ốc 
Giá 1 triệu ( không lấy gối 700k)

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Hic. Con này đồ sộ quá, hơi quá tầm với anh ạ. A đi bãi có con vít nào 1605 dài tầm 600mm đủ phụ kiện cấp chính xác cao thì để cho e nhé. Cám ơn anh :d

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> địa chỉ ship hàng cho bác: PLC FX2N-48MT kèm 3 modul mở rộng.
> Đỗ văn hoàng
> Thôn 6 - Kiến Thành - Đăk R.Lấp - Đăk Nông.
> alo: 01203 90 94 88 / 01294 59 97 85 - MẠNH


Chốt lấy mớ này phải không bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình là cần bán cái cụm motor của máy nén khí thấy mạc ghi 900w điện áp thì không thấy. Test chạy 110v motor chạy ngon lành ( không còn tác dụng nén khí nữa ) 
Bán cho bác nào cần kéo...

Giá 400k.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Chốt lấy mớ này phải không bác


mai thu xếp chuyển tiền bác sớm. chạy như cờ lông công suốt ngày.

----------


## TigerHN

Mình lấy Mớ dao tiện như trong hình hàng nhật cũ ( HICUT) nhé bác Hải. Sẽ liên lạc bác bằng điện thoại cho nhanh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Step motor 5 pha Vexta 5913 và driver RKD514H-C vi bước đầy đủ
Hàng chuẩn bị tháo máy đẹp như mới . Dây jak đầy đủ chắc dài lắm.



Giá 2,4 triệu. ( có gạch ××××5598)

----------


## Ga con

Cái nguồn Keyence có bán không a, giá nhiêu ạ :Big Grin: 

Thanks.

----------


## tranhung123456

> Cái nguồn Keyence có bán không a, giá nhiêu ạ
> 
> Thanks.


sao ko mua luôn cái tủ đó luôn gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đó là lão Gacon mà...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> sao ko mua luôn cái tủ đó luôn gamo


Nguồn dùng cho plc : 24V 4.5A


Nếu hoạt động bình thường bán 400k nhe gacon




-----"""--

Vỏ tủ điện đẹp cứng có chìa khóa anh GoHome gạch

Khung khoảng 1.7mx1m xem thử nó to nhiêu a  GoHone



Rán bán kiếm ít xăng

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Hơi chát chút  :Stick Out Tongue: , mà còn thì lấy giúp em nhé.

Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ trục xoay nhông răng to có bích gắn motor  cho ae chế trục xoay mâm dao , có 16 vị trí như hình phi chắc tầm 700 

Giá 2 triệu.








-----""""-----

Robot kẹp phôi hay kẹp thay dao. Xoay quanh trục ( không có motor xoay ) trượt dài ra hơn 500 bằng cặp ray như là con lăn IKO30 chạy thanh răng kéo bằng step Vexta có hộp số. Trục lên xuống bằng khí nén và có tay kẹp.

Giá 4 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bình tích áp SMC có sẵn đồng hồ và điều áp đẹp  như hình 

Giá 500K ( có gạch )

----------


## mactech

Em lấy cái này nhé anh Hải!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Step motor 5 pha Vexta 5913 và driver RKD514H-C vi bước đầy đủ
> Hàng chuẩn bị tháo máy đẹp như mới . Dây jak đầy đủ chắc dài lắm.
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 2,4 triệu. ( có gạch ××××5598)


Hàng của ae đã về nhe. Chuyển tiền đi thứ 2 giao.
Bộ step 5913 của bác ở Hưng Yên
Nguồn của gacon
Bình tích áp của Matech
Tủ điện của anh GoHome

----------


## kiencucu

sao mình nt qua điện thoại ko tl gi hết vậy ??

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> sao mình nt qua điện thoại ko tl gi hết vậy ??


Bác số mấy nhắn việc gì. Đôi khi xem chưa kịp tn. Alo đi bạn

----------


## kiencucu

con PLC này còn ko anh ???????

----------


## kiencucu

> Tủ điện nhỏ xinh 200x300x180 có vài đèn báo nút nhấn bên trong có đồng hồ báo tổng giờ hoạt động, temino , rơle , bộ nguồn Omron 24V 
> Quan trọng nhất là em PLC mitsubishi FX3G-14M kèm theo modul FX2N-8ER.
> Hàng hoạt động bình thường.
> 
> Giá 2,2 triệu


..................................................  .......

----------


## Nam CNC

tui thấy sân nhà ông có cái hộp số gì to chà bá lửa vậy ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ..................................................  .......


Còn đó bác. Lấy PLC với modul không thì 2 triệu nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> tui thấy sân nhà ông có cái hộp số gì to chà bá lửa vậy ?


Cái đó trục quay thôi kết hợp với cái bánh răng bằng thau  200 ra hộp số


----"""---

Nhôm định hình 30x30 

 8 cây dài 560 giá 400k

4 cây dài 850 giá 300k ( có gạch)

4 cây dài 910 giá 350k

2 cây dài 1720 giá 350k








Ke vuông chuyên cho mấy em này đầy đủ ốc vít

Giá 15k/1 ( gạch đá các loại còn 29 ke )

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Hàng đi mấy ngày rồi mà vẫn chưa ra khỏi phố hả ông chủ.
Lần sau nghỉ chơi vs bọn viettel

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây Misumi japan dài 670 bảng 16 loại mỏng tải nhẹ 

Hàng tháo máy trượt bình thường như tiêu chuẩn hàng nhật cũ.

Giá ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Step motor 5 pha Vexta 5913 và driver RKD514H-C vi bước đầy đủ
> Hàng chuẩn bị tháo máy đẹp như mới . Dây jak đầy đủ chắc dài lắm.
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 2,4 triệu. ( có gạch ××××5598)


Hàng đã về dây motor dài quấn vòng vòng luôn . Vỡ gạch nên bán cho bác nào cần
Giá 2,4 triệu

----------


## tranhung123456

> Hàng đã về dây motor dài quấn vòng vòng luôn . Vỡ gạch nên bán cho bác nào cần
> Giá 2,4 triệu




theo sơ dồ con nào chạy ngon hơn nếu cùng tốc dộ 1000r/m

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> theo sơ dồ con nào chạy ngon hơn nếu cùng tốc dộ 1000r/m


Cũng nhìn trong cái sơ đồ của bác đưa lên.
Treo vật gì đó tỉ dụ như moment quán tính hay là lực cản gì  gì đó bằng 3N.m đi , thì con nào chạy ngon hơn ở toàn bộ dãy tốc độ ?

----------


## tranhung123456

ở đây hỏi là ở tốc độ 1000r/min 
nếu lấy torque 3N.m thì PK5913 hơn rồi 
nhưng PK5913 ở tốc độ 400r/min mới đạt 3N.m mà PK5913 không lên được tốc độ quá 1500r/min (lên đến 1000r/min -1500r/min  torque còn 0.5N.m)
còn AS98 lên dc 1000r/min - 1500r/min khi đó vẫn còn torque 1N.m 
vì vậy so sánh về tốc độ đạt được
 ở đây tớ hỏi ví dụ về motor tham khảo nên mua nó cho ứng dụng gì về lực kéo chứ không bàn về bán ngon hay không ngon (chủ yếu là người mua có thích ko)

----------


## Gamo

Nếu so thì phải so con này với 911 dễ nói, nhưng so với 98 thì cũng có thể tán phét thế này:
- Nhìn có vẻ mới, motor & driver còn ngon
- Chỉ hơn nửa giá 911 & HBS86
- Size bự, torque khủng ở tốc độ chậm.
- Mấy con step ko có hồi tiếp thường chỉ đạt max torque trong khoảng 300rpm đổ lại. Hơn nữa là drop. Alpha thì khoảng 1000rpm.

Ông nào cần torque khủng mà ko cần tốc độ thì hốt con này đẹp

----------

saudau

----------


## tranhung123456

> Nếu so thì phải so con này với 911 dễ nói, nhưng so với 98 thì cũng có thể tán phét thế này:
> - Nhìn có vẻ mới, motor & driver còn ngon
> - Chỉ hơn nửa giá 911 & HBS86
> - Size bự, torque khủng ở tốc độ chậm.
> - Mấy con step ko có hồi tiếp thường chỉ đạt max torque trong khoảng 300rpm đổ lại. Hơn nữa là drop. Alpha thì khoảng 1000rpm.
> 
> Ông nào cần torque khủng mà ko cần tốc độ thì hốt con này đẹp


 sẵn ông gamo  thêm vô (bác bán cho tớ  4 cái motor AS98ac-p10) tới giờ này sưu tầm có được 3cai drive nè


5 motor mà 4 drive

----------


## Gamo

Hoho... lắm thế? Chê thì trả lại đây ^.^Thế bộ 98 & đám driver kia ông kiếm đâu ra hay thế?

Driver thì ông inhainha chắc còn hàng đó. Còn ko lấy driver alpha69 đi, cũng y chang... bí quá thì chạy tạm driver alpha 66 cũng được, ko khai thác đc hết công lực thôi

Taobao thì chắc chắn có bán driver alpha98, mà mua ít sợ thằng mua giùm nó chê. Hôm trước cha Cu bé Tí nói nhập về 1 thùng mà sao chưa thấy hó hé gì

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xy lanh SMC loại to vuông có 2 ty dẫn hướng
 model STLB0-32250 hàng đẹp như mới cảm biến đầy đủ

Giá 800k

----------


## tranhung123456

> Hoho... lắm thế? Chê thì trả lại đây ^.^Thế bộ 98 & đám driver kia ông kiếm đâu ra hay thế?
> 
> Driver thì ông inhainha chắc còn hàng đó. Còn ko lấy driver alpha69 đi, cũng y chang... bí quá thì chạy tạm driver alpha 66 cũng được, ko khai thác đc hết công lực thôi
> 
> Taobao thì chắc chắn có bán driver alpha98, mà mua ít sợ thằng mua giùm nó chê. Hôm trước cha Cu bé Tí nói nhập về 1 thùng mà sao chưa thấy hó hé gì


nhờ occutit mua mà chỉ dc 1 cái drive còn 2 cái kia mua inhaiha 3 cái đều 3phase chỉ có 1 bộ mua ở gần đầm sen AS98BC drive 1phase 220v
gần đủ cho cái máy cnc chạy song mã cho vitme 25.10

----------

Đăng Tuấn, Gamo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Màn hình cảm ứng panasonic GT01 AIGT0230B

Đầy đủ pát bắt màn hình
Giá 500k





------""""------

Bộ thu phát sóng radio Nedap type GIII-C có sẵn antena

Giá nghiên cứu 400k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mớ đồ khí nén như trong hình gồm:
Điều  áp đầu vào có cái rele áp suất 
Bộ điều áp có lọc xả nước ẩm và bình chứa dầu bôi trơn xylanh
Cụm van selenoid có jack cấm luôn nhe
Cụm 4 cái điều áp.

Tất cả giá 500k ( nhận gạch bác emptyhp)

----------


## emptyhb

> Mớ đồ khí nén như trong hình gồm:
> Điều  áp đầu vào có cái rele áp suất 
> Bộ điều áp có lọc xả nước ẩm và bình chứa dầu bôi trơn xylanh
> Cụm van selenoid có jack cấm luôn nhe
> Cụm 4 cái điều áp.


Em lấy mớ này nhé bác Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 ít dây điện tháo máy Nhật còn khá đẹp:

2  dây 6 ruột có lưới thép chống nhiễu dài 4.2m loại này dùng dẫn điện cho step motor 
1 dây 6 ruột không lưới chống nhiễu dài 3,8m.
Giá 3 sợi này là 250k. ( bác quảng ninh gạch)



------""""-------

3 dây 4 ruột có bọc lưới chống nhiễu dài 4m loại này dùng cho step 2 pha ngon lành.

Giá 3 sợi này là 200k ( bác quảng ninh gạch)




----"""---- 

Sợi cáp tín hiệu 8 ruột có bọc lưới chống nhiễu gần đạt 20m.
Giá 250K. ( đã bán)

----------


## Ryan

Gạch sợi cáp 8 ruột nhé. :Big Grin:

----------


## tranphong248

e xếp hàng sợi cáp 8 ruột nhe

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Tiếc quá đến muộn rồi. 


Hào đà nẵng

----------


## nguyenthanhhoang88

Em cần để lại cho ae nào cần nha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có mớ đồ điện như trong hình còn rất mới.
1 cb mitsu 30A . ( chỉ có 1 cái , 1 cái để lại dùng)
1 lọc nhiễu Fuji 30A
1 khởi động từ mitsu cuộn dây 24v có luôn relay nhiệt bảo vệ quá dòng.
2 cái rờle kính 24V.

Giá 300k (bác puskinu gạch)

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em lấy mớ đồ này nha bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Fuji 3.7kw model FRN3.7G1S-2J .
INPUT 220v
Output 200:240V , 0÷500hz
Hàng tháo tủ hoạt động bình thường

Giá 3,4 triệu /1

----------


## thuhanoi

> Biến tần Fuji 3.7kw model FRN3.7G1S-2J .
> INPUT 220v
> Output 200:240V , 0÷500hz
> Hàng tháo tủ hoạt động bình thường
> 
> Giá 3,4 triệu /1


Mình đặt 1 cái nhé
Hi, sorry thấy đẹp mà chờ lâu quá  :Big Grin:  , thôi bác cứ bán tiếp tục nhé. Tranh thủ đọc cái manual mà sao thấy nó lộn xộn quá  :Big Grin:

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ PLC MITSUBISHI A1SJHcpu có 3 modul 32 in/out và 1 modul position cho 2 trục A1SD71-S7 
Hàng tháo tủ đầy đủ jack cấm, test lên nguồn đèn run sáng cho ae em nghiên cứu.
Giá 1 triệu/1 bộ.

Đã bán 2 bộ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Jack cấm 20 chân cho driver servo hay anpha sẵn luôn khúc dây và cái jack loại vuông cũng 20 chân cấm vô bộ termino cũng 20 , hàng của misubishi.
Loại này gắn vô drive xong cấm vô termino trong tủ , cần kết nối với chân nào thì cứ vặn vít gắn vô

Giá 120k/1 bộ. ( đã có gạch cho 4)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Mitsubishi A700 hàng tháo tủ 2.2kw
Model FR-A720-2.2K
Input 3 pha 220v
Output 3pha 220v   0÷400hz

Hàng test hoạt động bình thường. Vỏ nứt vài chổ.
Giá 2,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn OMRON 24vdc 4.6A
Input 220v

Hoạt động tốt 
Giá 200k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanh răng bánh răng dài 920 bảng 25 dầy 10 , bánh răng 20 bước 4,5 lổ cốt phi 13.
Hàng Nhật cũ  !

Giá 400k

----------


## Totdo

gạch thanh răng nhé bác chủ
có con bánh răng nào cùng cỡ rơi rớt lụm giúp 1 con luôn nhé anh

thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp giảm chấn có sẵn gối  phía chỉnh lực được bằng núm vặn phía sau

Giá 120k/1 cặp

----------


## Ryan

Gạch luôn. Gạch nhiều quá rồi hả a  :Wink:

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bộ PLC MITSUBISHI A1SJHcpu có 3 modul 32 in/out và 1 modul position cho 2 trục A1SD71-S7 
> Hàng tháo tủ đầy đủ jack cấm, test lên nguồn đèn run sáng cho ae em nghiên cứu.
> Giá 1 triệu/1 bộ.
> 
> Đã bán 2 bộ


hàng ngon quá

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xy lanh CKD japan model SSD-KL-32-60.

Có sẵn pát bắt. Cảm biến đầy đủ hàng còn sáng láng.
Giá 150k




-----"""""------'
Tay kẹp thay dao hay kẹp phôi.
Mini nhỏ gọn.

Giá 250k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ông CKD sang japan làm xylanh rùi ah . bên đó mấy thứ thụt ra thụt vào này họ dùng nhiều lắm  :Wink:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhôm định hình 100x90 dài 930 .
Mặt 100 có 2 rãnh trước nó dùng bắt rây 15. Co đủ tán nhét rãnh để bắt rây. Hàng tháo robot gắp phôi. 
Giá 600k

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Gạch gạch nhôm hình cụ ơi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục quay cốt dài 280 vỏ ngoài to nhất 150 dạng bích có 4 lổ bắt giảm xuống 110 phần vỏ dài 140.
Bạc đạn lổ ít nhất là 50.
Cốt đầu vào dài 105 , từ 40 rồi giảm xuống 30.
Phần bên kia ra mặt bích 90 có 4 lổ ren và phần cốt phi 50 dài 20.
Chế máy trộn có bồn xoay là hết bài, hay có thể chế trục A nếu mua thêm vài thứ bán kèm.
Nặng 13 kg



Giá 800K








----"""----

Tấm sắt bắt cái trục phía trên 350x250x20 có lổ phi 150.

Giá 250k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tháo bo mạch được 1 ít Rom
27c512 và 256.
Đồng giá 60k
Lấy hết 500k. ( Có Gạch )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo sử dụng 1 rây bảng mỏng 42 THK và vitme NSK phi 12 bước 20  tổng dài 920, hành trình max 680.
Sáng đẹp như mới sẵn pát cho motor với nửa cái khớp nối mềm. Có 2 con trượt nhe ae
Phù hợp tải nhẹ laser mica 3d hay ... tùy thích.

Giá 1,2 triệu/1. (Có gạch 1 bộ )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver Servo Mitsubishi 600w 220v MR-J2-60CT
Có 2 jack cắm hàng tháo tủ ( không có motor )
Bao  lên nguồn 
Giá 1,5 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bớm tưới nguội chuyên dùng cho máy cnc.
Hàng theo máy 220v 3 pha ,đấu 1 pha với tụ ngậm vẫn chạy , công suất 180w thấy ghi 110lit/min.

Giá 900k.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Anh hải ơi anh đã nhận đc tiền chưa ạ? E ck cho anh từ sáng hqua, tk trần hoàng hà đó anh ơi. Điện thoại e bị chập cheng từ hqua đến h ko gọi điện được >'<

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Anh hải ơi anh đã nhận đc tiền chưa ạ? E ck cho anh từ sáng hqua, tk trần hoàng hà đó anh ơi. Điện thoại e bị chập cheng từ hqua đến h ko gọi điện được >'<


Nhận rồi bạn. Hôm nay gửi xong nhắn mã nhe.
Nhắn cho mình địa chỉ nhe. Mai gửi bác luôn nhe. Nhờ viettel chở hàng về mà alo chưa có địa chỉ họ tên người nhận.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Mitsubishi A1SJH có 2 module in và 2 module out
Lên nguồn sáng đèn run jack cắm đầy đủ.

Giá 800k







------"""""""--------


PLC Mitsubishi A1SH có 5 module in và 3 module out
Lên nguồn sáng đèn run jack cắm đầy đủ.

Giá 1 triệu.

----------


## kiencucu

Em con a1sh nay nha. Pm 0979009902

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu bơm khí nén loại không dầu hàng Japan hiệu ULVAC 
Model DOP-88SP , chạy bằng Brushless DC motor Fuji 200v 170W.
Max 6kgf , 88 lít/ phút
Hàng nhìn đẹp như mới.

Giá 1,2 triệu.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Đầu bơm khí nén loại không dầu hàng Japan hiệu ULVAC 
> Model DOP-88SP , chạy bằng Brushless DC motor Fuji 200v 170W.
> Max 6kgf , 88 lít/ phút
> Hàng nhìn đẹp như mới.
> 
> Giá 1,2 triệu.


Anh lụm luôn con này nhé Hải!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Panasonic Editing Controller AG-A750B
Đồ cổ cho ae nghiên cứu sưu tầm .

Giá 400k.



---"""--- 

Bạc đạn 7001C hàng chưa qua sử dụng

Giá 100k



-----""""------

3 con chip ăn 4 cạnh 2 mặt , hàng chưa qua sử dụng

Giá 200k/3

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Mua bạc đạn 7001C nhé bác !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn Lambda made in Germany 24V 20A
Input 220V hình thức gắn rây nhôm được.
Hàng đã kiểm tra hoạt động

Giá 500k ( có gạch ...0381

----------


## Huudong

> Nguồn Lambda made in Germany 24V 20A
> Input 220V hình thức gắn rây nhôm được.
> Hàng đã kiểm tra hoạt động
> 
> Giá 500k


em lấy cái nguồn nhé cụ, sáng mai cụ có nhà ko em phi vô lấy ạ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em lấy cái nguồn nhé cụ, sáng mai cụ có nhà ko em phi vô lấy ạ.


Nếu đúng số đt cuối 0381 thì phi vô có người giao vì nhận gạch 0381 cuối.


----""""-----

Thấy ngoài bãi có mấy cái nguồn Lambda 24v dòng 50 60 hay 80A. 
Ae có nhu cầu alo nhe

----------


## trucnguyen

*Nếu đúng số đt cuối 0381 thì phi vô có người giao vì nhận gạch 0381 cuối.*

Là em đóa sư huynh. Sáng mai em chuyển tiền nhé, gửi đấy cuối tuần sau về lại HCM mới ghé lấy.  :Wink:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái vỏ tủ điện bằng inox 304 kích thước tầm 400x400x200 dầy nắp đậy có khóa nhìn kín đẹp
Chứa màn hình của hảng ABER 200x200 có bàn phím.
Bên trong bo mạch sáng bóng có giao tiếp in/out với PLC nguồn 24v các kiểu.
Hàng này chưa dùng vì chưa gắn dây nguồn và terminor chưa kết nối.
Mode YEAST MONITOR 710.
Xem sơ qua thì nó liên quan đến bồn trộn hay bia rượu gì đây.

Giá 1,6 triệu cho cái tủ mới 15kg với password đầy đủ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần S500 , 200w , max 120hz.
Đã test hoạt động bình thường , tình trạng xấu như hình.

Giá 430k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đồng hồ so còn hộp và phụ kiện đi kèm chắc dùng để đo sâu lổ. Hàng Teclock japan model DM-202D

Giá 900k.

----------

fuc222

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Panme mitutoyo còn vặn ngon lành.
Giá 300k



----""----
 Thước thủy Japan  bằng gang sắt
 giá 300k








-----""""-----

Cây này thì 250k.





---""""----

Đồng hồ so thiếu thốn hay rạn vỡ đều dùng tốt.
Cái nứt kính là mitutoyo
Giá 300k cho 2 em này

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Bác Hải để em cây thước thủy 300K, inbox em số tk luôn .
Thanks

----------


## Duc87hp

cây này nặng bao nhiêu kg vậy b

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 ít laser diode tìm không ra tài liệu thấy ebay có bán.
Nhìn đẹp bên ngoài mạ vàng sáng bóng .
Giá nghiên cứu 100k/1 , thêm miếng mạch công suất theo nó thì thêm 20k.

(Có người lấy 15 bộ nghiên cứu rồi)
 Thanhks

----------

foxnguyen

----------


## Gamo

Hình như nó là con diode trong máy in laser khổ lớn á

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> Hình như nó là con diode trong máy in laser khổ lớn á


nó tích hợp quét ngang luôn hả Gamo?

----------


## foxnguyen

Đã xúc hết đám laser. Về ngâm cứu chơi  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hix, ko biết  :Wink: . Nhưng Presstek là cty chuyên sx máy in

----------


## huanpt

> Đã xúc hết đám laser. Về ngâm cứu chơi


Bác Foxnguyen chia mình 1 bộ nhé. về ngâm.

Thks bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác Foxnguyen chia mình 1 bộ nhé. về ngâm.
> 
> Thks bác


Làm 2 bộ đi bác , mình lấy thêm về

----------


## dangkhoi

Làm 1 bộ đi bác về nghiên cứu chơi ĐT: 0914068960 Zalo luôn

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình 2 bộ nhé. Thanks

----------


## huanpt

> Làm 2 bộ đi bác , mình lấy thêm về


OK. Coi như firm nha bác. Bác inbox thông tin, lát mình chuyển lúa
Thks

----------


## vufree

COn này chín xác trong máy in laser nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có 1 ít laser diode tìm không ra tài liệu thấy ebay có bán.
> Nhìn đẹp bên ngoài mạ vàng sáng bóng .
> Giá nghiên cứu 100k/1 , thêm miếng mạch công suất theo nó thì thêm 20k.
> 
> (Có người lấy 15 bộ nghiên cứu rồi)
>  Thanhks


Tài liệu không thấy chỉ có thể cung cấp cho ae chiều cấm chân vô mạch đúng như hình sau:



Anh khôi 1 bộ
Thuhanoi 2 bộ
Huanpt 2 bộ . Anh sms cho e số đt cái nhe.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Ga con

Hình như cái bo có mấy con trở công suất của hãng cạp đất.
Có bác nào không lấy bo không em nhặt ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Yaskawa cimr-g3a23p7 , 3 pha 220v 3,7Kw.
Output 3 pha 0÷220V max 400hz.
Hàng đã test hoạt động bình thường. Vỏ nhôm quạt to chắc là chạy trâu lắm.

Giá 3,2 triệu.

----------


## CNC abc

> Biến tần Yaskawa cimr-g3a23p7 , 3 pha 220v 3,7Kw.
> Output 3 pha 0÷220V max 400hz.
> Hàng đã test hoạt động bình thường. Vỏ nhôm quạt to chắc là chạy trâu lắm.
> 
> Giá 3,2 triệu.


Em thấy ghi input 3ph 200-220V, không biết gắn vào điện 1ph 220V có đc k? Nếu xài vậy đc bác để hữu nghị cho em 3tr chẵn nhé!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em thấy ghi input 3ph 200V, không biết gắn vào điện 1ph có đc k? Nếu đc bác để hữu nghị cho em 3tr chẵn nhé!


Mình test với điện nhà 1 pha đó , thấy cũng hoạt động tạm được ( biến tần nhật cũ thường vậy ).
Về giá thì không bớt được.

----------


## CNC abc

> Mình test với điện nhà 1 pha đó , thấy cũng hoạt động tạm được ( biến tần nhật cũ thường vậy ).
> Về giá thì không bớt được.


Nhưng nếu chạy thực sự với điện 1 pha thì có bị thiếu công suất không bác? Nếu k bị thiếu công suất thì mình lấy nhé. Mình mới lần đầu tham gia vụ này nên hơi gà tý, Bác nào rành vụ này vui lòng giải thích giúp em 1 tý cho em thông suốt tý ạ. Tks các bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây rây bảng 35 loại mỏng nhưng vẫn là 4 rãnh bi 6 lổ bắt ốc dài 380 trượt ngon lành. Đang bắt trên tấm thép trắng phủ bì 500x100x20 như hình. Chế máy tiện ngon .

Giá 500k

----------


## pvkhai

Tôi gạch 2 bộ laser diode nhé ( bao gồm mạch công suất)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Tôi gạch 2 bộ laser diode nhé ( bao gồm mạch công suất)


Hết hàng rồi nhe bác.

---"""""-----

Vitme phi 12 bước 2 hành trình 80 đầy đủ gối áo.
Hoạt động tốt
Giá 300k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần 1 ngựa hàng của Mỹ size nhỏ gọn.
Input 1pha 110v
Output 3 pha 220v max 200hz.
Hàng hoạt động bình thường.
Giá 650K





--""--'"""---

Biến tần Mitsubishi 2.2Kw model FR-S520E-2.2K
Input 220v   3 pha
Output 220v   0÷120hz

Hàng tháo tủ đã test hoạt động tốt.

Giá : 1,8 triệu.

----------


## CNC abc

Bác cho em xin địa chỉ em qua lấy cái biến tần 3.7KW

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC mitsubishi dòng A gồm 1 modul in 2 out và modul truyền thông . Jack cấm cho in out đầy đủ.
Hàng bao lên nguồn và sáng đèn Run.
Giá 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây con lăn bản 30 IKO LRXDG30 dài 600 mỗi cây 1 con trượt dài thượt , hàng không tì vết , phót chắn bụi dẻo dai , vú mở đầy đủ .

Giá 1,9 triệu.









----"""""----

Cặp thanh răng bánh răng mỗi thanh dài 580 hàng tháo máy nhật.
Mỗi thanh có 1 bánh răng.

Giá 600k cho 2 thanh răng và 2 bánh răng.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 bộ relay 24V mini nằm sẵn trên đế như hình, mỗi bộ có 16 relay.

Giá 150k/1

----------


## phuocviet346

Có jack cắm theo không ?

----------


## legiao

Lể ròi nghỉ nhậu đê cha hải ui
 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  :Mad:

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Có 4 bộ relay 24V mini nằm sẵn trên đế như hình, mỗi bộ có 16 relay.
> 
> Giá 150k/1


Hàng đẹp quá ah... có jack kèm theo ko bác?, nếu có cho em gach 2 bộ
Tam-0909040310

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Plc Mitsubishi A2 module in32x3 out32x2 , position 2 bộ, module truyền thông mimi . Có luôn module truyền thông.
Jack cấm đầy đủ
Bao sáng đèn run

Giá 2,5 triệu. (Đã bán)









-------"""""""-------

12 cái role 24v hàng của OMRON và Fuji có luôn chân để

Giá 350k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 driver Yaskawa SGDA-02AP 
Input 1pha 220v.
Jack cấm đầy đủ , bao lên nguồn.

Giá 1,5 triệu/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mớ dây động lực 4 ruột mềm dẻo dài hơn 1,5m gắn cho servo 400w : 4 sợi
Dây 2 ruột vỏ bọc mềm dẻo dài 1.8m : 2 sợi.
Tất cả 150k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 miếng nhôm nhật 840x75x13

Giá 300/2. (Đã bán )

- Tấm nhôm được anot đen 590x195x10
Giá 280K.





--"""----

2 tấm nhôm láng mịn 600x100x10 và 600x85x10
Giá 2 tấm này 250k



-----"""----

Tấm sắt phay phẳng mạ đen 600x200x10 lổ hang như hình

Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hàng đã hết. Thấy đẹp đăng khoe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Fk12 hàng nhật nhìn đẹp như mới.
Giá 200k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp thanh răng bánh răng mỗi thanh dài 580 hàng tháo máy nhật.
Mỗi thanh có 1 bánh răng.

Giá 600k cho 2 thanh răng và 2 bánh răng.







-----"""----

4 bánh răng chéo thành 2 cặp vuông góc hàng KHK lổ 12.

Giá 120k/4

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Encoder hiệu ONO SOKKI to lắm phi cở 130 có chân nhìn như motor vậy. Cốt ra 14 . mã PP-112D-TQ  , nguồn 12V, out 600p/r. Quay êm re còn sáng láng.

Giá 600k

----------


## Echchum

Em lấy bộ Fk trên bác nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo THK KT45 model KT45 A A10-050 
Dài 780 bảng ngang 90 hành trình 500 vitme phi 15 bước 10 dùng con trượt áp má 2 bên 4 rãnh bi dài 120.
Phần khung chính là thép mạ đen .
Loại này tiền cốt motor servo nhưng cắt cũng dể và phần cắt còn lộ ra khỏi gối hơn 20mm. 
Hàng còn trượt ngon lành.
Nặng tầm 13kg
Giá 1,4 triệu /1. ( có gạch)


















------"""""--------

Combo THK KT45 hành trình 300 vitme 15 bước 10.
Con trượt dài 120 có 4 rãnh bi  , thân thép mạ đen  tương tự KR46. Hàng nội vitme liền cốt servo ( cắt được )

Giá 1 triệu /1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nút dừng khẩn , nút nhấn , đèn báo , biến trở  nằm trên 2 hộp nhôm 
Dài 500 và dài 400.
400k cho tất cả. ( chỉ lấy nút không lấy hộp thì 300k )

Đã bán

----------


## CNC abc

> Tấm sắt phay phẳng mạ đen 600x200x10 lổ hang như hình
> 
> Giá 200k


Mính đăng ký tấm sắt nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mính đăng ký tấm sắt nhé.


Mai qua chở về fix còn 150k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 35 THK SR35B loại này chỉ 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng cũng có cánh luôn. Dài 1m trượt êm không rơ.

Giá 3,3 triệu.

----------


## dobinh1961

Tấm sắt ngon quá lại có người mua rồi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 con trượt THK HSR35 loại không có cánh 4 lổ ren  tải nặng. Hàng còn nguyên phót gạt bụi dẻo dai sẵn vú bơm dầu mỡ. Bi còn sáng.s

Giá 1,4 triệu/4 ( không nhận gạch nhe )

----------


## Ga con

> Có 4 con trượt THK HSR35 loại không có cánh 4 lổ ren  tải nặng. Hàng còn nguyên phót gạt bụi dẻo dai sẵn vú bơm dầu mỡ. Bi còn sáng.s
> 
> Giá 1,4 triệu/4 ( không nhận gạch nhe )


E lấy 4 con này nhen anh.

Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Combo THK KT45 model KT45 A A10-050 
> Dài 780 bảng ngang 90 hành trình 500 vitme phi 15 bước 10 dùng con trượt áp má 2 bên 4 rãnh bi dài 120.
> Phần khung chính là thép mạ đen .
> Loại này tiền cốt motor servo nhưng cắt cũng dể và phần cắt còn lộ ra khỏi gối hơn 20mm. 
> Hàng còn trượt ngon lành.
> Nặng tầm 13kg
> Giá 1,4 triệu /1. ( có gạch)
> 
> 
> ...


Vẫn còn em Kt45 hành trình 300 , sau khi mổ sẻ ra thì em nó tháo motor ra là hiện cái đầu cốt vitme bình thường như kr46 nhe ae.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xy lanh trượt dẫn hướng bằng rây NSK 15 sáng bóng.
Model SMC MY1H20-300H hành trình 300 còn hoạt động tốt. Dài hơn 500 chút
Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanh rây  THK HSR35 dài 1,02m dùng cho con trượt HSR35 có cánh hay không có cách đều được và dùng cho DHS35 cũng được.
Nặng 14kg
Giá 1,1 triệu/1 cặp .



Ướm thử con trượt HSR35 vừa khít:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Fk12 hàng nhật nhìn đẹp như mới.
> Giá 200k/1.


-----"""""-----

Thêm cặp gối dạng như BK12 hàng của KHK japan đẹp như mới.

Giá 300k/2

----------


## CQV

> -----"""""-----
> 
> Thêm cặp gối dạng như BK12 hàng của KHK japan đẹp như mới.
> 
> Giá 300k/2


ko có block hả bác , bác có 1 cặp nào đủ 4 block ko ạ em đang cần 1 cặp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

IC nhớ 27C4096 cho anh em có nhu cầu.

Giá 110k/1 ( lấy 5 con bao ship ).

----------


## aiemphuong

tấm đen này còn ko bác



> 2 miếng nhôm nhật 840x75x13
> 
> Giá 300/2. (Đã bán )
> 
> - Tấm nhôm được anot đen 590x195x10
> Giá 280K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> tấm đen này còn ko bác


Tấm đó còn. Có nhu cầu bác sms 09787885OO.

----"""---- 

Cục biến áp cách ly hàng Japan tháo máy .
Input 180V 200V 220V  1KVA.
Output 10V và 110V .
Hàng mới lắm dây đồng to.
Nặng 11kg.
Giá 700K. ( Đã ra Mũi Né tắm biển )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tấm nhôm nhật có 4 bánh xe cũng xịn xịn 350x400x15

Giá 550k. (Không lấy bánh xe 500K)

----------


## ppgas

> Tấm nhôm nhật có 4 bánh xe cũng xịn xịn 350x400x15
> 
> Giá 550k. (Không lấy bánh xe 500K)


Gạch cái này thanhhai ơi.

----------


## trucnguyen

> Tấm nhôm nhật có 4 bánh xe cũng xịn xịn 350x400x15
> 
> Giá 550k. (Không lấy bánh xe 500K)


Nếu còn thì lấy cho đệ 1 tấm như vậy nhé sư huynh.

Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

5 bộ terminor có jack cấm 50 chân dây đủ để ae hàn nối dài. Hàng tháo tủ nhật , gắn được trên rây nhôm.

Giá 300k/5  ( Đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Màn hình vi tính  loại 15inch nhiều hiệu hàng tháo máy thêu vi tính nên có pát treo xoay 4 hướng.
Bao test giá 550k/1. (không lấy dây nguồn và vga thì 500k)
---
Cũng loại tháo máy treo xoay 4 hướng 17 inch.

Giá 650k/1 (không lấy dây nguồn dây vga thì 600k)













":":":"
Hàng gần về.







Hành trình 650

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ke sắt như hình 
Giá 200k/4

----------


## vndic

Như trao đổi qua điện thoại, mình gạch 10 tấm anh nha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Màn hình vi tính  loại 15inch nhiều hiệu hàng tháo máy thêu vi tính nên có pát treo xoay 4 hướng.
> Bao test giá 550k/1. (không lấy dây nguồn và vga thì 500k)
> ---
> Cũng loại tháo máy treo xoay 4 hướng 17 inch.
> 
> Giá 650k/1 (không lấy dây nguồn dây vga thì 600k)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----"""""-----

Màn hình vitinh đã test lên hình 
17 inch Chimei , ViewSonic
Giá 600k/1 ( không lấy dây nguồn và cáp 550k)







----"""----

4 bộ Servo Panasonic A4 750w
Đã test hoạt động ngon lành
Giá 6 triệu/1 bộ ( tạm có gạch )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có một ít con trượt cần bán như sau:

Con trượt THK SSR25 loại có đệm giữa mấy viên bi. Lưu ý loại này có 4 rãnh bi và 2 lổ bắt ốc. Vừa luôn với THK SR25 nữa nhe.

Giá 150K/1 







----""""""-------

Thêm ít con trượt THK SSR25 còn khá mới bi sáng bóng có đệm nhựa.

Giá 200k/1( Đã bán )








----"""""-----

Con trượt IKO 25 loại có cánh 1 rãnh bi 1 bên 
Giá 200k/1





-----""""----

Con trượt IKO 25 loại không cánh 1 rãnh bi 1 bên

Giá 200k/1




----""""-----

Con trượt NSK 25 loại 4 rãnh bi có cánh

Giá 200k/1

----------


## thuyên1982

sao hôm qua không thấy mớ màn hình nhỉ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khởi động từ Tele 80A , chịu dòng liên tục lên 110A.
Cuộn dây 220v đã test hoạt động bình thường. Dính bụi chú còn khá mới.

Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 20 IKO mã LWH20 thêm 20mm nữa là được 2m
Cặp rây dài 1,98m. Thanh rây tháo từ bệ trượt robot dầu mở lâu ngày nó vàng lên chứ không phải sét nhe. Tuy không sáng đẹp như mới nhưng chưa có rổ chổ nào hết.
Con trượt thì bi bọng sáng bóng, phót gạt bụi dẻo dai ngon lành. Nói chung là hàng không rơ ráo.

Giá 2,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle vuông gốc kích thước 180x180x85 đang dùng collet EY20 kẹp 10 , loại nút có đệm bi .

Giá 950k/1

----------


## mylove299

A Hải để e cái spin vuông nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em lấy cái đầu vuông góc nha anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> A Hải để e cái spin vuông nhé


gặp nữa rồi... mốt chưa sài thì cho em mượn sài thử test công lực nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> gặp nữa  mốt cho em mượn sài thử nha.


Nhà còn 8 cục . Từ từ tìm ra mà

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, tưởng cái này ông Hải tóm ở chỗ ông bán con Howa thì Romeo phải biết ùi?

----------


## mylove299

> gặp nữa rồi... mốt chưa sài thì cho em mượn sài thử test công lực nha


Lão nhiều lắm mà e hô hô

----------


## huanpt

Bác Hải cho tui 1 cái spin vuông nha. Chuyển hàng chung với mấy cái laser diode trước luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác Hải cho tui 1 cái spin vuông nha. Chuyển hàng chung với mấy cái laser diode trước luôn.


Ok anh. Khi nào tìm ra em báo nhe. Cũng lẹ mà

----------


## huanpt

> Ok anh. Khi nào tìm ra em báo nhe. Cũng lẹ mà


Ủa, vậy là out of stock à?

----------


## Hung rau

Đặt anh 1 cái spindle vuông luôn khi nào có báo nhé! 0903065560 Hưng ( đã từng mua hàng ở ngay nhà Huỳnh Mẫn Đạt)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ủa, vậy là out of stock à?


Em không hiểu bác nói gì.
Hàng em có ở nhà. Nhưng nhét gốc em tìm chưa ra.

----------


## haki

bác up ảnh lại bác ơi. em muốn coi mà photobucket của bác hết bandwidth rồi ko coi được

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhôm tấm nhật cũ. 398x677x10 nặng 7,3kg.
1 lổ xuyên ở gốc , 4 lổ M5 không xuyên , nên 1 mặt nguyên.
Anode sẵn phù hợp mặt bàn mặt máy.
Giá 80k/1kg

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nhôm tấm nhật cũ. 398x677x10 nặng 7,3kg.
> 1 lổ xuyên ở gốc , 4 lổ M5 không xuyên , nên 1 mặt nguyên.
> Anode sẵn phù hợp mặt bàn mặt máy.
> Giá 80k/1kg


Sao khi vệ sinh và giao dịch 1 số tấm. Đã đem lên sân thượng 24 tấm. Ae nào cần alo nhe. 

Giá :600k/1 bao ship.
Tới nhà chở 550k/1

----------


## CNC abc

Cho mình đăng ký 1 cái spin vuông nhé!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Mitsubishi FX3G-14M đi cùng module mở rộng 
FX2N-8ER
Hàng tháo máy đang còn hoạt động . Đã cấp nguồn lại sáng đèn Power và Run ngon lành.
Giá 1,95 triệu (Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình là 2 em này như 1. THK : KX08 phi 32 bước 5 hành trình 110mm tổng dài 250.
Sáng đẹp như mới lau xong vậy ah. Thân đai ốc có thiết kế 1 mặt phẳng và có lổ ren xem như có áo đai ốc.

Giá : 250k/1 








Hải 09787885OO( Q5 , HCM)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> PLC Mitsubishi FX3G-14M đi cùng module mở rộng 
> FX2N-8ER
> Hàng tháo máy đang còn hoạt động . Đã cấp nguồn lại sáng đèn Power và Run ngon lành.
> Giá 1,95 triệu (Đã bán)


Thêm 1 bộ PLC y chang test kiểm tra hoạt động bình thường.
Giá vẫn 1,95 triệu

----------


## Gamo

Vít me C0 hả Hải đẹp giai?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Một em khủng long chân ngắn THK: KX1191 nút đôi phi 36 bước 10 hành trình 135 dài 400.
Em này không làm trục Z Ae chế cái máy ép cũng ngon ah.

Giá 400K













Hải 09787885OO (Q5 , HCM)

----------


## jeanvaljean

Vitme phi 32 buoc 5 hanh trinh 110 nếu bể gạnh thi em lay  1 cái...mong bac chiếu cố
Tam 0909040310

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Cặp rây bảng 20 IKO mã LWH20 thêm 20mm nữa là được 2m
> Cặp rây dài 1,98m. Thanh rây tháo từ bệ trượt robot dầu mở lâu ngày nó vàng lên chứ không phải sét nhe. Tuy không sáng đẹp như mới nhưng chưa có rổ chổ nào hết.
> Con trượt thì bi bọng sáng bóng, phót gạt bụi dẻo dai ngon lành. Nói chung là hàng không rơ ráo.
> 
> Giá 2,2 triệu.


cặp này còn k bác ơi?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme THK dòng KX phi 20 bước 20 hành trình 400 dài 570
Sẵn áo đai ốc và gối FK zin .
Hàng đẹp như mới.
Giá 850K/1





Ae cần mua 2 cây giống nhau chạy song mã thì báo nhe. Máy còn nhiều

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cục nhôm đúc phủ bì 140x120x140 chổ nào cần phẳng thì được phay phẳng ,1 mặt vừa y với gối FK15.
Mặt đối diện có thể bắt motor vô nhe ae. Dưới đái bằng phẳng.
Giá 250k/1.







-----"""-----

Cặp trượt tròn phi 16 dài 640 có 4 con trượt hàng còn sáng bóng chỉ có 4 gối nhe . ( trong hình có 8 gối )

Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Em yêu khoa học 
PLC idec đèn nguồn đèn Run sáng , dùng nguồn 220v
giá 250k





----""""------

PLC Hitachi có bàn phím đi kèm , dùng nguồn 220V.

Giá 400k. ( đã bán )

----------


## ktshung

Bác cho em hỏi cái ụ bắt mô tơ vừa FK15 ấy thì vừa với môt tơ bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> Em yêu khoa học 
> PLC idec đèn nguồn đèn Run sáng , dùng nguồn 220v
> giá 250k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----""""------
> ...


Hitachi bể gạch thì send em số tk nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Spindle vuông gốc kích thước 180x180x85 đang dùng collet EY20 kẹp 10 , loại nút có đệm bi .
> 
> Giá 950k/1


Hiện chỉ tìm ra được 3 cái : mylove , iamnot romeo với bác huanpt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Tình hình là 2 em này như 1. THK : KX08 phi 32 bước 5 hành trình 110mm tổng dài 250.
> Sáng đẹp như mới lau xong vậy ah. Thân đai ốc có thiết kế 1 mặt phẳng và có lổ ren xem như có áo đai ốc.
> 
> Giá : 250k/1 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mẻ gạch rồi . Ai lấy 2 cây bao ship .

Bác jeanvaljean còn nhu cầu thì sms nhe

----------


## huanpt

> Hiện chỉ tìm ra được 3 cái : mylove , iamnot romeo với bác huanpt


Ủa cái này mình lấy hàng rồi mà ta?? Bác Hải có nhầm không?

----------


## Gamo

Anh huanpt lấy hàng từ tuần trước rùi nhe, đang nằm ở nhà em cùng bịch diode laser máy in. Để hồi đưa lão Nam thẩm định, ngon thì em giữ luôn, dỏm thì trả lại anh  :Wink:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em yêu khoa học 
> PLC idec đèn nguồn đèn Run sáng , dùng nguồn 220v
> giá 250k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----""""------
> ...


----""""-----  
 Thêm 1 em PLC để ngâm cứu. Hàng Mitsubishi F2-40MT
Nguồn 220v thẻ nhớ đầy đủ. Sáng đèn nguồn và Run .

Giá 280K.

----------


## CNC abc

> Hiện chỉ tìm ra được 3 cái : mylove , iamnot romeo với bác huanpt


Mình 1 cái nhé.




> http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/...psgeclv7ve.jpg
> 
> Mẻ gạch rồi . Ai lấy 2 cây bao ship .
> 
> Bác jeanvaljean còn nhu cầu thì sms nhe


Mình 1 cây nhé

----------


## CNC abc

> Hiện chỉ tìm ra được 3 cái : mylove , iamnot romeo với bác huanpt


Mình 1 cái nhé.




> Mẻ gạch rồi . Ai lấy 2 cây bao ship .
> 
> Bác jeanvaljean còn nhu cầu thì sms nhe


Mình 1 cây nhé

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Mẻ gạch rồi . Ai lấy 2 cây bao ship .
> 
> Bác jeanvaljean còn nhu cầu thì sms nhe


Em cảm ơn bác nhớ đến em... nếu chưa trễ phà thì bac để em 1 cây

Tam 0909040310

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo XY cơ băng trượt mang cá máng mịn cứng vững không rơ . Vitme cơ hành trình 300x160 . Tấm dưới đáy bằng 600x240 
Nguyên bộ cao tầm 140. Bàn T phủ bì 360x200.
Trục quay đầy đủ.
Ưu tiên ae đến nhà chở.
Giá 3.5 triệu.

----------


## huanpt

Mình hốt Combo XY cơ băng trượt mang cá nha. Như nội dung đi đêm.

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## ali35

> Dao phay phảng mặt ăn hông hợp kim  cán 12 , hàng chưa sử dụng
> 
> Giá 120k bao ship toàn quốc.





Hai món này còn hàng kô bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@ali35: mũi phay bán rồi, mấy mũi bên dưới còn 300k/1kg.
Có nhu cầu sms 09787885OO.

-----"""----

Combo full nhôm đúc. Sẵn bích cho motor gối zin fk . Bảng ngang 100 dài 370. Dùng rây bi đũa áp má Union Tool , vitme bi phi 16 bước 20 . Hành trình 165.

Giá 700k.

----------


## minhhung999

E lấy cái combo nhe a

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme bi TSUBAKI double nut phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 200 dài 400. Không rơ , còn sáng.
Giá 350k ( Đã bán)





-----""""----

Vitme bi double nut TSUBAKI phi 25 bước 5 hành trình 250 dài 460. Hàng êm không rơ.

Giá 450k. ( đã bán )

----------


## hung1706

Combo nhôm xài FK12 hay 15 vậy anh. Em lấy bộ này nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Quạt hút thổi dạng sò. Vỏ nhôm đúc phi cánh tầm 300 cánh nhôm dạng nhiều tầng cánh có sẵn tấm sắt làm mặt bích úp vô thùng . 
Dùng motor Fuji 1 ngựa 3 pha 220v tua 3500 rpm.
Mới đẹp sáng láng, hàng chuẩn quay êm ru trớn nhẹ.
Gắn tụ ngậm test điện 1 pha chạy vù vù.
Ưu tiên ae đến nhà chở.
Giá 1,6 triệu.

----------


## Totdo

Cho xem chổ đấu day đi anh
Quạt hút thổi đấu chạy điện 380v được không anh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cho xem chổ đấu day đi anh
> Quạt hút thổi đấu chạy điện 380v được không anh


Zin nó ra có 3 dây thôi a. Muốn lên 3 pha 380 chắc phải móc dây bên trong ra đấu lại. Thường thợ cơ điện giải quyết tốt vụ này

----------


## huanpt

> Vitme bi double nut TSUBAKI phi 25 bước 5 hành trình 250 dài 460. Hàng êm không rơ.
> Giá 450k.


Để dành anh nha. Nãy qua hỏi thì bảo bán rồi.

----------


## Totdo

> Zin nó ra có 3 dây thôi a. Muốn lên 3 pha 380 chắc phải móc dây bên trong ra đấu lại. Thường thợ cơ điện giải quyết tốt vụ này


31 ngày sau không ai hốt, để giá vốn cho em tám xị về ngâm cứu nhé anh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 31 ngày sau không ai hốt, để giá vốn cho em tám xị về ngâm cứu nhé anh


A huanpt cũng thấy nó nằm trước sân đó. 3 đêm chắc nó bị đánh cấp . Nên 2 đêm nữa không đi em rã lấy cái motor kéo máy tiện máy mài

----------


## Gamo

> A huanpt cũng thấy nó nằm trước sân đó. 3 đêm chắc nó bị đánh cấp . Nên 2 đêm nữa không đi em rã lấy cái motor kéo máy tiện máy mài


Tau trả cao hơn cha Totdo 1K, bán cho tau đi

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;116254]Quạt hút thổi dạng sò. Vỏ nhôm đúc phi cánh tầm 300 cánh nhôm dạng nhiều tầng cánh có sẵn tấm sắt làm mặt bích úp vô thùng . 
Dùng motor Fuji 1 ngựa 3 pha 220v tua 3500 rpm.
Mới đẹp sáng láng, hàng chuẩn quay êm ru trớn nhẹ.
Gắn tụ ngậm test điện 1 pha chạy vù vù.
Ưu tiên ae đến nhà chở.
Giá 1,6 triệu.







cưa ngay chỗ hiểm thế này gắn ống khó nhai qua
bác thử fix giá mạnh thử coi,nếu được sáng mai em đi ngang qua hốt luôn

----------


## Totdo

[QUOTE=ali35;116302]


> Quạt hút thổi dạng sò. Vỏ nhôm đúc phi cánh tầm 300 cánh nhôm dạng nhiều tầng cánh có sẵn tấm sắt làm mặt bích úp vô thùng . 
> Dùng motor Fuji 1 ngựa 3 pha 220v tua 3500 rpm.
> Mới đẹp sáng láng, hàng chuẩn quay êm ru trớn nhẹ.
> Gắn tụ ngậm test điện 1 pha chạy vù vù.
> Ưu tiên ae đến nhà chở.
> Giá 1,6 triệu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. Bác chủ móc ra 380v em lụm luôn thêm bác chủ 100k cafe ( em đang yêu khoa học ...!!!  Nhà đang có sẵn 380v)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

[QUOTE=Totdo;116304]


> Hi. Bác chủ móc ra 380v em lụm luôn thêm bác chủ 100k cafe ( em đang yêu khoa học ...!!!  Nhà đang có sẵn 380v)


Mốt rãnh mình tháo ra làm thử. Nhưng vẫn cứ như ban đầu:
Ai qua nhà chở mình ưu tiên bán vì nó cồng kềnh và nặng 30kg.

Clip test

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;116309]


> Mốt rãnh mình tháo ra làm thử. Nhưng vẫn cứ như ban đầu:
> Ai qua nhà chở mình ưu tiên bán vì nó cồng kềnh và nặng 30kg.
> 
> Clip test


 hô hô nếu bác chủ tháo ra thì thanh lý lại cho em cái bộ quạt hút nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

[QUOTE=ali35;116322]


> hô hô nếu bác chủ tháo ra thì thanh lý lại cho em cái bộ quạt hút nhé


Nói vậy thôi chứ không ai hốt , để dành cho lò bánh mì. Ra vĩnh viễn không rẻ đâu.

Đầu tư sợi dây xích cho nó an tâm.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme bi TSUBAKI double nut phi 25 bước 5 hành trình 160 dài 400.
Hàng sáng không rơ .
Giá 300k. ( Đã bán )





-----""""------

Cặp ray mini bảng 9 THK dài được 130 kèm tấm nhôm để bắt 4 con trượt.

Giá bao ship 200k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Một em khủng long chân ngắn THK: KX1191 nút đôi phi 36 bước 10 hành trình 135 dài 400.
> Em này không làm trục Z Ae chế cái máy ép cũng ngon ah.
> 
> Giá 400K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cây vitme dùng chế máy ép vẫn còn nhe ae.

Tiếp vài cây vitme bi cho ae chế tăng đưa hay ép nhè nhẹ.

Nachi C3 phi 20 bước 6 hành trình 170 dài 450 , hàng không rơ
Giá 220k





----"""----

NSK phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 260 dài 400 có áo đai ốc. Hàng không rơ.

Giá 220k ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Gối FK15 hàng tháo máy zin còn đẹp .
Giá 300k/1 ( 2,5 triệu/10)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NACHI double nut phi 20 bước 8 hành trình 210 dài 460.
Hàng sáng không rơ có sẵn cặp bạc đạn hình như là 7x trên vitme.
Giá 400k. ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây NSK bảng mỏng LU15 dài 680 , hàng sáng bóng .
Phù hợp 3D laser hay tải nhè nhẹ.
Giá : 650k/1 cặp  ( có gạch 2 cặp )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ xoay trượt chỉnh nhiều vị trí full sắt thép nặng 18 kg như hình.
Trượt mang cá chỉnh bằng vít me cơ(1) được tầm 50 ,tay gặt (2) xoay làm cho cụm gắn dao mũi... xoay có thước chia và 2 con vít để giới hạn. Chổ gắn mũi có chỉnh được bằng vitme cơ. Tay gạt (3) làm cho cụm gắn mũi , dao tịnh tiến được .
Và vài chổ chỉnh nữa..
Giá 800k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SSR15 dài 730 còn sáng phót nguyên vẹn . Hàng bót trượt êm không chút rơ.

Giá 900k/1 cặp.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hàng còn nằm trên máy ae có nhu cầu alo nhe.
Vitme THK dòng KX phi 20 bước 20 hành trình 650 tổng dài 870 sẵn gối FK zin luôn.
Hàng đẹp như mới không rơ .
Có 8 cây trên 8 máy. Ngoài vitme ra mọi thứ đã có người mua nên không nhận mua được cho ae khung kệ gì được nhe.

Giá vitme : 1,1 triệu/1








Tháo khỏi máy nó trông như vầy nè

----------


## dangkhoi

Có vitme bước 5 ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 cái Driver Servo của Sanyo Denki còn nằm trong hộp mà cái hộp rách quá nên vứt bỏ hộp rồi.
Model 67ZA030XXXC00 

Giá 1 triệu/2 em. ( Đã bán )

----------


## Gamo

Có manual ko ku? Google hoài mà ko ra

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có manual ko ku? Google hoài mà ko ra


Biết tiếng Nhật mới có thể tìm.
Có người mua lấy linh kiện rồi.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Cặp trượt tròn phi 16 dài 640 có 4 con trượt hàng còn sáng bóng chỉ có 4 gối nhe . ( trong hình có 8 gối )
> 
> Giá 500k


Cái này còn không hả anh?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@ Quy Nguyen: cặp rây tròn còn nhe.

-----""""------

Cây vitme double nut THK dòng KX tổng dài gần 900 phi 32 bước 5 hành trình 640 , hàng tháo máy không rơ.
Giá 800K.

----------


## CQV

> @ Quy Nguyen: cặp rây tròn còn nhe.
> 
> -----""""------
> 
> Cây vitme double nut THK dòng KX tổng dài gần 900 phi 32 bước 5 hành trình 640 , hàng tháo máy không rơ.
> Giá 800K.


em lấy cây vitme này nha anh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em lấy cây vitme này nha anh


Bạn sms 09787885OO cho tiện liên lạc nhe

----------

CQV

----------


## havansony

Cặp ray mini bảng 9 THK dài được 130 kèm tấm nhôm để bắt 4 con trượt.

Giá bao ship 200k.



[/QUOTE]

 còn cặp ray này ko anh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 bộ trục quay xuyên tâm cũng to to mặt bích bắt ốc đầy đủ, dùng 2 bạc đạn đũa và 2 bạc chà như hình.
Ae chế cháo có nhu cầu hốt nhe.
Giá 300k. (Đã bán)

----------


## havansony

[QUOTE=havansony;116864]Cặp ray mini bảng 9 THK dài được 130 kèm tấm nhôm để bắt 4 con trượt.

Giá bao ship 200k.



[/Q 
 EM mua căp này , anh gởi số tài khoản ngân hàng qua điện thoại để em chuyển tiền ,thanhks
 địa chỉ nhận hàng : hà văn sony  0935547431 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN NHỰA ĐỒNG NAI MIỀN TRUNG   LÔ 06 KCN ĐIỆN NAM - ĐIỆN NGỌC , PHƯỜNG ĐIỆN NGỌC , THỊ XÃ ĐIỆN BÀN , TỈNH QUẢNG NAM

----------


## Totdo

> Có 1 bộ trục quay xuyên tâm cũng to to mặt bích bắt ốc đầy đủ, dùng 2 bạc đạn đũa và 2 bạc chà như hình.
> Ae chế cháo có nhu cầu hốt nhe.
> Giá 300k. (Đã bán)


Ôi anh bán sao rẻ thể !!!!!!!!

----------


## Ga con

Nhanh khiếp, món này e mua về chế xe là hết bài.

Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ôi anh bán sao rẻ thể !!!!!!!!


Nó nằm ngoài sân sợ ve chai hốt nên nhờ ae hốt cho nhanh .

----------


## huyquynhbk

còn cục nữa cụ thanhhaitdt kiểm tra cho e chưa?hnay có vc về muộn nên e k gọi lại cho cụ được.có gì mai e alo nhé! thanks cụ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> còn cục nữa cụ thanhhaitdt kiểm tra cho e chưa?hnay có vc về muộn nên e k gọi lại cho cụ được.có gì mai e alo nhé! thanks cụ


Mình cũng về trể , cục đó khó tháo nên người nhà mình bán theo khung rồi nhé bác.

----------


## itanium7000

> Có 1 bộ trục quay xuyên tâm cũng to to mặt bích bắt ốc đầy đủ, dùng 2 bạc đạn đũa và 2 bạc chà như hình.
> Ae chế cháo có nhu cầu hốt nhe.
> Giá 300k. (Đã bán)


Cục này nhìn có vẻ đủ lớn để chế main rotor cho trực thăng 1 chỗ ngồi được nè  :Cool:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Quạt hút thổi loại này có áp kha khá. Hàng của Fuji 3 pha 220v 1/2 ngựa . Hoạt động bình thường.
Giá 1,2 triệu .( có gạch)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mạch chuyển đổi pul/dir sang cw/ccw cho 4 trục.
> Thiết kế nhỏ gọn, dể sử dụng 
> Nguồn 5 Vdc
> Áp dụng cho driver chỉ có chế độ chạy cw/ccw.
> 
> Giá bán 200k/1.
> (Tạm hết hàng, ae có nhu cầu cứ mạnh dạn alo đặt hàng nhe )


Rãnh ngồi hàn được 5 mạch nữa nè. Ae có nhu cầu alo nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mới tháo máy( cách đây 1 năm ) được bộ Servo motor Sanyo
type 20BM090BXT00
 và driver 20BA030FFWT3 .
Hàng nhìn còn sáng.
Không có khả năng test em nó nên bán luôn.
Giá trọn bộ 1,5 triệu.
Y hình (nhưng để lâu có chút bám bụi)






























Hải 09787885OO( HCM, Q5)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SSR15 dài 730 còn sáng phót nguyên vẹn . Hàng bót trượt êm không chút rơ.

Giá 900k/1 cặp.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Xy lanh trượt dẫn hướng bằng rây NSK 15 sáng bóng.
> Model SMC MY1H20-300H hành trình 300 còn hoạt động tốt. Dài hơn 500 chút
> Giá 500k


Cái này còn không hả anh?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây THK bảng 45 loại 4 rãnh bi áp má 2 bên mã con trượt HRT1530
dài 520 có sẵn tấm sắt khoản 150x150 gia công rãnh để gắn 4 con trượt có ốc chỉnh rơ.
Hàng sáng đẹp.

Giá 1 cây và 4 con trượt cùng tấm sắt là 500K.
( đã bán 4 còn 1 cây , ae có nhu cầu mình lấy thêm về )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ XY mini trượt tròn thanh bánh răng ht 34x10mm trục Z là xi lanh khí có mũi nhọn . Sẵn sensor và 2 step 5 pha vexta nhỏ xinh.

Giá 400k. ( Đã bán ---> Ae có nhu cầu alo mình lấy thêm về bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây THK SSR15 dài 310 , hàng trượt êm không rơ nhe.

Giá 350K / 1 cặp ( lấy 3 cặp 1 triệu ) ( Đã bán )

----------


## huyquynhbk

có vitme 16 hành trình hơn 200 k? để e lấy 1 bộ ah. thanks bác Hải

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Cặp giảm chấn có sẵn gối  phía chỉnh lực được bằng núm vặn phía sau
> 
> Giá 120k/1 cặp


Cái này còn thì em lấy luôn ạ

----------


## mig21

> Rây THK SSR15 dài 310 , hàng trượt êm không rơ nhe.
> 
> Giá 350K / 1 cặp ( lấy 3 cặp 1 triệu ) ( Đã bán )


cái này còn cặp nào không bác Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@huyhuynhbk : có vitme 16 mình báo nhe.
@mig21           : có gạch 3 cặp rồi bác.

-----""""----

Cặp rây THK SR20 dài 410 hàng tháo máy không rơ 

Giá 500k

----------


## huyquynhbk

e gạch cặp ray này nhé bác Thanhhaidt. đợi vitme e ck lấy cả thể nhé.đc k a? vitme 12 , 16 , 20 đều được a nhé, hành trình 200-300m đầy đủ gối đỡ a nhé. thanks a!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> e gạch cặp ray này nhé bác Thanhhaidt. đợi vitme e ck lấy cả thể nhé.đc k a? vitme 12 , 16 , 20 đều được a nhé, hành trình 200-300m đầy đủ gối đỡ a nhé. thanks a!


Bạn thấy cặp rây này hợp thì chuyển khoản nhe. Không nhận gạch có điều kiện . Thanks.

-----"""------
Cặp trượt tròn phi chắc 10 dài 480 hành trình 300 hơn đủ gối như hình. Bản thân nó là bộ encoder trượt dài của NSD 
Model VLS-512PW300A
Ae cần thì nghiên cứu khoa học mà nghiên cứu không ra thì nó vẫn là cặp trượt tròn êm ái không rơ nhe.
( tài liệu google đầy đủ, sơ qua thì em nó có kết nối với MELSEC-Q PLC mitsu )
Giá 400k








-------""""""--------

Khớp nối mềm 2 lớp thép đàn hồi. 24-24  

Giá 230k

----------


## huyquynhbk

ok. bác cho xin thông tin ck nhé. khi nào có e mua tiếp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Rây THK bảng 45 loại 4 rãnh bi áp má 2 bên mã con trượt HRT1530
> dài 520 có sẵn tấm sắt khoản 150x150 gia công rãnh để gắn 4 con trượt có ốc chỉnh rơ.
> Hàng sáng đẹp.
> 
> Giá 1 cây và 4 con trượt cùng tấm sắt là 500K.
> ( đã bán 4 còn 1 cây , ae có nhu cầu mình lấy thêm về )


Loại này đang có sll ngoài bãi nhe ae. ( khoản 50 bộ )
Ae có nhu cầu liên hệ.
Lấy trên 10 bộ giá 400k/1.
Loại này làm trượt đẩy cắt gỗ hay làm X máy tiện mini thì cũng tạm ổn. ( ĐÃ bán hết đống )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor yaskawa 1 ngựa 3 pha 220v đi kèm hộp số zin tỉ số 1/240.
Hàng bao test. Chế máy bẻ ống nhỏ nhỏ chắc ổn.

ĐÃ BÁN ( dưới 30kg)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Hitachi J100 tpye 015LF.
Công suất 1.5kw 
Input 3 pha 220v
Output 0 ~ 375 hz
Hoạt động bình thường.

Đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nhôm tấm nhật cũ. 398x677x10 nặng 7,3kg.
> 1 lổ xuyên ở gốc , 4 lổ M5 không xuyên , nên 1 mặt nguyên.
> Anode sẵn phù hợp mặt bàn mặt máy.
> Giá 80k/1kg


Còn tấm cuối 

Giá 500k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số vuông góc Leroy Somer MB2201 M00C 
tỉ số truyền 1/50 . Ra lổ phi tầm 25 đang gắn sẵn cốt inox dài gắn 2 cái bánh răng kết nổi kiểu power lock có luôn pát bắt motor , có luôn cặp ke đẹp làm chân cho hộp số. Hàng quay êm không cảm giác rơ. Làm trục A ngon lành.
Giá 900k ( không lấy cốt inox dài và cặp bánh răng giảm 100k, giảm thêm 100k nếu không lấy pat motor , không lấy cặp ke giảm 100k )
Đã bán

----------


## BKH

> Hộp số vuông góc Leroy Somer MB2201 M00C 
> tỉ số truyền 1/50 . Ra lổ phi tầm 25 đang gắn sẵn cốt inox dài gắn 2 cái bánh răng kết nổi kiểu power lock có luôn pát bắt motor , có luôn cặp ke đẹp làm chân cho hộp số. Hàng quay êm không cảm giác rơ. Làm trục A ngon lành.
> Giá 900k ( không lấy cốt inox dài và cặp bánh răng giảm 100k, giảm thêm 100k nếu không lấy pat motor , không lấy cặp ke giảm 100k )


Em gạch bộ này nha bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hàng bãi mới về.
Mũi phay OSG 2 me 2mm cáng chắc 6.
Y hình giá 100k.

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa bao giờ xen vào giá cả nhưng dao 2nd bằng thép gió thì 100k là rất cao đó chủ thớt , hơi bất hợp lí ... hi vọng chủ thớt đè chủ bãi dẹp lép thì mới có thể bán dao được

----------

vusvus

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> chưa bao giờ xen vào giá cả nhưng dao 2nd bằng thép gió thì 100k là rất cao đó chủ thớt , hơi bất hợp lí ... hi vọng chủ thớt đè chủ bãi dẹp lép thì mới có thể bán dao được


Chứ có 1 cây giờ bán bao nhiêu

----""""------

Mũi phay hay khoét phi 23 phần me dài 120 cáng MT2.
Nguyên ven nguyên cây không mẻ chổ nào.
Giá 200k

----------


## Nam CNC

sao tui biết ông Hải ... nhưng chổ thân quen nên tui nói thiệt mà , nếu mắc quá thì ông cứ bỏ qua chứ mất thời gian tiền bạc của ông đó , mấy món dao cụ này chắc không hợp với ông đâu , ông phải biết gia công , từng mua dao mới china , dạo thị trường thì mới biết giá phù hơp , chứ dân DIY anh em khoái carbide hơn HSS chỉ trừ trường hợp gia công cần đích danh con dao HSS thì anh em mới mua thôi .


Ủa mà chỉ có 1 cây hả ??? thôi đấu giá đi để xem độ hot và giá giao dịch khớp bao nhiêu là biết liền à ... OSG japan không phải hàng thường đâu à.

----------


## Gamo

Loại dao 2mm ít người dùng, thép gió 2nd cũng khó bán, đặc biệt là nếu ko biết lựa dao nữa. Tốt nhất là né đi, đồ mới/đẹp hãy chơi  :Wink: )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

5 cây có màu vàng vàng

Giá 300k/5






-----""""-----
Dao tiện cũ nhỏ

150k




---""""----
5 cây màu đen có cây có hợp kim 

Giá 300k/5.

----------


## Ga con

> sao tui biết ông Hải ... nhưng chổ thân quen nên tui nói thiệt mà , nếu mắc quá thì ông cứ bỏ qua chứ mất thời gian tiền bạc của ông đó , mấy món dao cụ này chắc không hợp với ông đâu , ông phải biết gia công , từng mua dao mới china , dạo thị trường thì mới biết giá phù hơp , chứ dân DIY anh em khoái carbide hơn HSS chỉ trừ trường hợp gia công cần đích danh con dao HSS thì anh em mới mua thôi .
> 
> 
> Ủa mà chỉ có 1 cây hả ??? thôi đấu giá đi để xem độ hot và giá giao dịch khớp bao nhiêu là biết liền à ... OSG japan không phải hàng thường đâu à.


E mua của Q8 giá 800k/kg là quá chát nhưng đang cần nên nhắm mắt đưa chân, quy ra 1 con dao răng D12 dài khoảng 80mm giá 50k/con. Bình thường dao nhỏ trung bình họ bán thép gió cỡ 6-800k/kg, hợp kim nhỏ bán 1t5/kg. So ra vẫn quá chát so với mấy lão bán trên này (hợp kim HQ lớn 600k/kg, nhỏ tính con quy ra cũng cỡ 1t/kg).

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Lưỡi tiện hàng Mitsu còn sáng kích thước 12x8 và 12x10, phần cán dài 30.
> 
> Giá hốt lên cân 300k/1kg ( tầm 30 đến 36 cái ).
> Lưỡi màu vàng số lượng ít , cố gắn 1 kg có 1 cục vàng vàng


Còn 1,1kg tính chẵn 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Toshiba (to chà bá) 300x200x180 gì đó 
Model VFA7-2075PL
Input 3pha 220V
Output 220v 0÷400hz  
Công suất 7.5Kw ( 10 ngựa ).
Hàng tháo tủ hoạt động bình thường

Giá 5,4 triệu











Trước nó nằm trong cái tủ kín vầy nè.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Biến tần Toshiba (to chà bá) 300x200x180 gì đó 
> Model VFA7-2075PL
> Input 3pha 220V
> Output 220v 0÷400hz  
> Công suất 7.5Kw ( 10 ngựa ).
> Hàng tháo tủ hoạt động bình thường
> 
> Giá 5,4 triệu
> 
> ...


Trời ơi nó đẹp như gái 18 ah

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vừa về 1 cặp y hình

Cặp rây THK SSR15 dài 730 còn sáng phót nguyên vẹn . Hàng bót trượt êm không chút rơ.

Giá 900k/1 cặp.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mới tháo máy( cách đây 1 năm ) được bộ Servo motor Sanyo
type 20BM090BXT00
 và driver 20BA030FFWT3 .
Hàng nhìn còn sáng.
Không có khả năng test em nó nên bán luôn.

Giá nguyên bộ 1 triệu ( trọng lượng hơi nặng )

Y hình (nhưng để lâu có chút bám bụi)






























Hải 09787885OO( HCM, Q5)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 35 THK SR35B loại này chỉ 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng cũng có cánh luôn. Dài 1m trượt êm không rơ.

Giá 2,5 triệu











-----""-----

Con trượt SR35 loại như trên giá 1 cặp 600k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lưỡi tiện hàng Mitsu còn sáng kích thước 12x8 và 12x10, phần cán dài 30.

Còn 10kg ai hốt hết giá 2,4 triệu/10kg

Giá hốt lên cân 300k/1kg ( tầm 30 đến 36 cái ).
Lưỡi màu vàng số lượng ít , cố gắn 1 kg có 1 cục vàng vàng

----------


## GORLAK

Hôm rồi e ghé quên ko lấy thêm mấy cái, loại này tiện nhôm, đồng ngon

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo tải nhẹ full nhôm dùng cặp rây mỏng bảng 10 , vitme 12 bước 10 hành trình hơn 400 tí.
Hàng đẹp như mới sẵn luôn mặt bích motor ướm vừa servo 200w.
Phù hợp tải nhẹ laser 3D...

Giá 1,1triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo Yamaha model F1010-250 tổng dài 500 ngang 110 
Dùng 1 rây THK HSR25 vitme phi 16 bước 10 hành trình hơn 250.
Loại này sẵn servo liền cốt với vitme.
Servo là hàng của Tamagaw, type: TS 2620N654E122
Hàng tháo máy đẹp không vì vết trượt êm.
Đi kèm là Driver Yamaha model SRCX 05 

Giá nguyên bộ driver và combo: 1,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vừa tháo tủ được 20 cái điều khiển nhiệt độ Omron
Model E5AS-R1KJ.
Input 220V. Cảm biến loại Pt100 hoặc TC ( loại thông dụng)
Output  tiếp điểm rờ le và có ngõ Alarm.
Hàng đã test hoạt động ngon lành.
Giá 250k/1

----------


## emptyhb

Lúc nào mà xé lẻ thì để cho em 1 cái bác Hải nhé!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khung nhôm ngang 440x80x15 cao 420  , 2 cột đứng vuông 50 đặc nguyên khối. Toàn bộ gia công bằng phẳng, muốn mở rộng thì thay tấm nhôm phía trên.

Giá 700K (đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thiêt bị làm mát của mitsu kích thước 400 x260 dùng 2 quạt 110v còn sáng láng.
Có két nước ống đồng tầm 250×350 , lá tản nhiệt còn nguyên chưa dập hay xếp chổ nào.

Giá 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Hitachi dòng WJ200 3.7kw  , 
model WJ200-037LF
Input 3 pha 220v.
Output 220v , 0÷ 400hz.
Hàng còn sáng đẹp hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 3,3 triệu. (Đa bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vừa tháo tủ được 20 cái điều khiển nhiệt độ Omron
Model E5AS-R1KJ.
Input 220V. Cảm biến loại Pt100 hoặc TC ( loại thông dụng)
Output  tiếp điểm rờ le và có ngõ Alarm.

Giá bán không bao test : 2,9 triệu/20 cái
 Giá bao test : 400k/2 cái
Ưu tiên lấy hết nhe ae

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Màn hình cảm ứng mitsubishi model GP430-EG11
Hàng còn sáng đẹp các điểm chạm còn nhạy.

Giá 1,4 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần khủng long con Toshiba 7.5 kw.
Model VFS9-2075PL-AN
Input 3 pha 220v
Output 0÷ 400hz.
Hàng sáng đẹp hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 5,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán cái vỏ tủ điện Nhật cũ sắt dầy bên trong mới đẹp.
Kích thước 500x500x200 , chỉ tháo đồ điện chừa lại rây nhôm và hộp nhựa lại. Cái lổ chổ gắn màn hình phù hợp gắn quạt luôn.

Giá 500k  ( Đã bán được cái vỏ tủ )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Mitsubishi FX1N -40MT 
Hàng tháo tủ còn sáng đẹp , hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 2 triệu. (Đã bán )

---""----

Màn hình cảm ứng Panasonic GT01 
AIGT0032B
Cảm ứng nhạy hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 1,1 triệu. (Đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xy lanh vuông trượt giữa hàng SMC
Model MY1C32G-150H hành trình 150 , sáng đẹp như mới sensor giới hạn và giảm chấn đầy đủ , trượt êm.

Giá 400k







--""--
Đồng hồ báo dòng Mitsubishi 15A. 

Giá 100K/3 cái

----------


## jeanvaljean

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;118292]Xy lanh vuông trượt giữa hàng SMC
Model MY1C32G-150H hành trình 150 , sáng đẹp như mới sensor giới hạn và giảm chấn đầy đủ , trượt êm.

Giá 400k



em mới ạlo bác,con PLC voi cây xilanh đẹp gái...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> @ Quy Nguyen: cặp rây tròn còn nhe.
> 
> -----""""------
> 
> Cây vitme double nut THK dòng KX tổng dài gần 900 phi 32 bước 5 hành trình 640 , hàng tháo máy không rơ.
> Giá 800K.


Có một cây y chang nhưng có nhiều chổ sét hơn nên bao ship
Giá 800k 
Tới nhà chở ưu tiên hàng đầu !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 con biến tần Mitsubishi model Z120,  input 3 pha 220v 
Output 0÷370Hz hay 360.
Hàng trâu xác to . Hoạt động bình thường.
3.7Kw và 1.5Kw
Nếu đi chung thì đẹp  vì con nhỏ không có bàn phím.
Con nào cũng có điện trở thắng sẵn hết nhe

Giá : 2,6 triệu 2 em.
Giá lẻ : 
 Em 3.7Kw có bàn phím: 2,1 triệu. ( có gạch )
 Em 1.5Kw không bàn phím 700K ( sẽ cài đặt sẵn bật công tắc chỉnh biến trở là chạy )

Có gạch em 1.5kw ( khỏe rồi )

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

em lấy mitsu Z120-1,5kw. cài dùm biến trở và công tắc đảo chiều. khi nào xong,em qua nhà lấy. thank

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 hộp điện tử như hình.
Cái nào cũng có kg/cm  rồi min rồi Mpa
Chắc liên quan áp suất.
Cục to có biến áp sịn 220v ra 8.8v  19v  22v gì đó có luôn mạch chỉnh lưu và ổn áp Dc. Có vài con ic và lọc nguồn.

Giá 350k/ 2 cục.

----------


## hieu_potter

> Vừa về 1 cặp y hình
> 
> Cặp rây THK SSR15 dài 730 còn sáng phót nguyên vẹn . Hàng bót trượt êm không chút rơ.
> 
> Giá 900k/1 cặp.


em lấy cặp rây này nhé bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Kẹp spindle hàng tháo máy nhôm đúc phay phẳng 180x140x150, lổ kẹp hơn 90 chút láng mịn. 
Nặng hơn 5kg chút.
Giá 400k.







---""""----

Motor 3pha 220v công suất 1 ngựa . 3600prm ở 60hz
Dáng dài thon gọn mặt mâm 
Hàng còn hoạt động ngon lành.
Kéo máy tiện ngon lành
Giá 950K

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác xem giúp nó đc 95 ko bác, đc thì mình mình lấy cái cục kẹp spindle nhé.

----------


## ali35

Motor 3pha 220v công suất 1 ngựa . 3600prm ở 60hz
Dáng dài thon gọn mặt mâm 
Hàng còn hoạt động ngon lành.
Kéo máy tiện ngon lành
Giá 950K





[/QUOTE]


em gạch con này nha,bác có biến tần nào cho nó luôn ko a,

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Motor 3pha 220v công suất 1 ngựa . 3600prm ở 60hz
> Dáng dài thon gọn mặt mâm 
> Hàng còn hoạt động ngon lành.
> Kéo máy tiện ngon lành
> Giá 950K



em gạch con này nha,bác có biến tần nào cho nó luôn ko a,[/QUOTE]

Nhận gạch nhe 

Có 1 em đời cổ trâu bò 1.5kw quá hợp luôn.
Có gạch rồi. Chịu mấy em to to thì có mình hú.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

4 cái puly răng 8M 24 răng cùng 2 sợi dây đai zin luôn . Dây còn tốt. Lổ cốt puly 19.
Giá 250k /4 puly và 2 đai

----------


## ali35

> 4 cái puly răng 8M 24 răng cùng 2 sợi dây đai zin luôn . Dây còn tốt. Lổ cốt puly 19.
> Giá 250k /4 puly và 2 đai


 :Mad:  cái này phải ở cái motor 1 ngựa tháo ra kô bác,làm đi kiếm mua puly thấy mợ luôn
phải thì em lấy 1 bộ nhá  :Mad:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cái này phải ở cái motor 1 ngựa tháo ra kô bác,làm đi kiếm mua puly thấy mợ luôn
> phải thì em lấy 1 bộ nhá


Không phải đâu bác.
Kiếm puly ngoài chợ thì cứ vừa dùng là hốt. Lổ nhỏ thì móc còn to thì đóng sơmi. Ra hà tôn huyền mà hốt làm gì kiếm thấy mợ.

----------


## ali35

> Không phải đâu bác.
> Kiếm puly ngoài chợ thì cứ vừa dùng là hốt. Lổ nhỏ thì móc còn to thì đóng sơmi. Ra hà tôn huyền mà hốt làm gì kiếm thấy mợ.


 :Cool:  ko phải thì phải xin lỗi bác rồi,cái motor em cũng chưa đo cốt chính xác bao nhiu nữa,chỉ đoán nó fi 19 - > 22 thì phải ,lấy motor chỗ bác xong phải đi biên hòa liền,gọi hỏi mấy chỗ đều ko có loại này,chắc phải đi xuống HTQ mua thật ,khu Thủ Đức em kiếm ko ra,thôi bác cứ để em 1 cặp + dây đai,qua tuần em qua bác lấy nhá

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ko phải thì phải xin lỗi bác rồi,cái motor em cũng chưa đo cốt chính xác bao nhiu nữa,chỉ đoán nó fi 19 - > 22 thì phải ,lấy motor chỗ bác xong phải đi biên hòa liền,gọi hỏi mấy chỗ đều ko có loại này,chắc phải đi xuống HTQ mua thật ,khu Thủ Đức em kiếm ko ra,thôi bác cứ để em 1 cặp + dây đai,qua tuần em qua bác lấy nhá


Mình định bán hết 4 cái . Bác cần thì mình để lại bác 2 puly 1 đai. Còn mua được rồi thì alo báo mình cái nhe.

----------


## dobinh1961

> 4 cái puly răng 8M 24 răng cùng 2 sợi dây đai zin luôn . Dây còn tốt. Lổ cốt puly 19.
> Giá 250k /4 puly và 2 đai


Gạch nhé 1 bộ cũng được 2 bộ càng hay chuyển khoản hay thẻ đt đây
0943755199

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gạch nhé 1 bộ cũng được 2 bộ càng hay chuyển khoản hay thẻ đt đây
> 0943755199


Bán luôn 1 bộ còn lại rồi anh Bình ơi.
Thanks anh.

----------


## Thaihamy

> Gạch nhé 1 bộ cũng được 2 bộ càng hay chuyển khoản hay thẻ đt đây
> 0943755199


Xài dco kéo qua dây đai thì thấy hãng nó gắn encudo ngoài đầu trục vitme có ai diy như vậy chưa.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp điều khiển mâm xoay hàng TSUDAKOMA
Model TPC-Jr-G3-CE.
Chuyên dùng để xoay mâm trong máy gia công trung tâm.
Sử dụng tính hiệu M , thực hiệu nhiều chương trình cài đặt sẵn. (Dịch sơ từ tài liệu , ae có thể tham khảo thêm)
Bên trong mới đẹp gồm
1 Driver Yaskawa 750w SGDM-08ADA đầy đủ dây jack cấm.
1 cục lọc nguồn 15A
1 biến áp để cấp nguồn cho mạch điều khiển .
1 cuộn cảm xịn xịn.
Với cái mạch pannel thao tác cài đặt và  điều khiển .

Giá bán nguyên hộp (không bao test) : 3,2 triệu.
( có gạch)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

AC servo driver Omron model R88D-HS22 hàng tháo tủ jack cấm còn đủ. Hàng còn khá đẹp. Công suất 1,1 Kw

Giá bán bao lên nguồn : 2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mâm cặp Trung Quốc thương hiệu quả địa cầu, D240 kẹp max 280.
Thiếu cái nắp che đằng sau. Vẫn hoạt động bình thường.
Nặng 19kg
Giá 1,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Vừa tháo tủ được 20 cái điều khiển nhiệt độ Omron
> Model E5AS-R1KJ.
> Input 220V. Cảm biến loại Pt100 hoặc TC ( loại thông dụng)
> Output  tiếp điểm rờ le và có ngõ Alarm.
> Hàng đã test hoạt động ngon lành.
> Giá 250k/1


Đang còn 6 cái .
Lấy 2 con 500k bao ship VBD

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây THK bảng dẹp dẹp ngang tầm 65 dài hơn 1,1m loại áp má gồm 4 con trượt , 1 bên 2 rãnh bi  . Mã con trượt HRT2042
Ae chịu khó làm tấm chữ U bắt 4 con trượt vô là có cây rây đẹp rồi. Hoặc chế dẫn hướng lùa cửa cũng ngon.
Hay lấy 2 cây bắt rộng theo bàn cho 1 bên áp 4 con trượt cũng ra hình.
Nặng gần 12kg. Bi bọng rãnh bi sáng bóng.
Giá bán 700k/ 1 cây và 4 con trượt
Hình thức bắt 4 con trượt theo hình:




Có khoản 30 cây

----------


## legiao

Hình có xem được đâu cha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hình có xem được đâu cha


Thông cảm. Trang up hình tui đang sài nó banh rồi hay sao đó. A em quang trọng tâm thì liên lạc zalo nhe

----------


## legiao

Con sờpím của ô mua về hong có gổ chạy toàn ăn nhôm ,gang kg hè

----------


## vufree

Nghe tiếng máy kêu thảm thiết quá... :Wink: 



> Con sờpím của ô mua về hong có gổ chạy toàn ăn nhôm ,gang kg hè

----------


## huanpt

Gang xám nó mềm ọp à  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sụp đổ hoàn toàn

----------


## aiemphuong

đây là cơ hội cho a dọn dẹp nhà cửa... ahihi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hộp điều khiển mâm xoay hàng TSUDAKOMA
> Model TPC-Jr-G3-CE.
> Chuyên dùng để xoay mâm trong máy gia công trung tâm.
> Sử dụng tính hiệu M , thực hiệu nhiều chương trình cài đặt sẵn. (Dịch sơ từ tài liệu , ae có thể tham khảo thêm)
> Bên trong mới đẹp gồm
> 1 Driver Yaskawa 750w SGDM-08ADA đầy đủ dây jack cấm.
> 1 cục lọc nguồn 15A
> 1 biến áp để cấp nguồn cho mạch điều khiển .
> 1 cuộn cảm xịn xịn.
> ...


Hàng đã bán

----------


## Nam CNC

post hình trực tiếp đi ông Hải , có thể cái thằng photobucket nó đang update hay sự cố gì đó , post trực tiếp thì anh em không phải thành viên thì không thấy hình còn hơn giờ không ai thấy ... huhuhu , 75 trang rồi , ta yêu lại từ đầu chắc chết.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Rây THK bảng dẹp dẹp ngang tầm 65 dài hơn 1,1m loại áp má gồm 4 con trượt , 1 bên 2 rãnh bi  . Mã con trượt HRT2042
> Ae chịu khó làm tấm chữ U bắt 4 con trượt vô là có cây rây đẹp rồi. Hoặc chế dẫn hướng lùa cửa cũng ngon.
> Hay lấy 2 cây bắt rộng theo bàn cho 1 bên áp 4 con trượt cũng ra hình.
> Nặng gần 12kg. Bi bọng rãnh bi sáng bóng.
> Giá bán 700k/ 1 cây và 4 con trượt
> Hình thức bắt 4 con trượt theo hình:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ae xem ít hình nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trời nắng nóng tình hình căng thẳng nên lập đàn cầu mưa hên trời mưa thiệt.
Bơm tưới nguội lấy từ máy phay SEIKI còn nóng hỏi.
3 pha 220v 60w. Sẵn thùng nước rồi  lọc nước.
Còn hoạt động ngon lành vệ sinh thêm chắc là bơm mạnh.
Giá 900k.
( Chỉ lấy bơm thì giá 800k)
Mưa đã rơi ( có gạch)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ali35

> Trời nắng nóng tình hình căng thẳng nên lập đàn cầu mưa hên trời mưa thiệt.
> Bơm tưới nguội lấy từ máy phay SEIKI còn nóng hỏi.
> 3 pha 220v 60w. Sẵn thùng nước rồi  lọc nước.
> Còn hoạt động ngon lành vệ sinh thêm chắc là bơm mạnh.
> Giá 900k.
> ( Chỉ lấy bơm thì giá 800k)


ko lấy thùng nước thì giá thế nào bác, có fix mạnh cho khách hàng cũ hem

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ko lấy thùng nước thì giá thế nào bác, có fix mạnh cho khách hàng cũ hem


Có gạch rồi. 
Cần thì mình tìm nữa. Máy phay đang rã nhiều ngoài bãi

----------


## Nam CNC

nguyên 1 bộ thế này ngon quá ông Hải  , có lọc , có van , từa lưa , giá quá ngon , có vẻ ngon đó đem về bán cho anh em đi , anh em phay kim loại nhiều hơn rồi đó , mà dân DIY cần mấy cái be bé thôi , ông vác về cái thùng chà bá là ốm đòn, lưu lượng tầm 8-16 lit/phút là phun khí thế thổi bay phoi luôn.


tui cũng đủ hàng rồi mà ham hố quá , nhịn lắm chỉ dám like 1 phát thôi.

----------


## ali35

> nguyên 1 bộ thế này ngon quá ông Hải  , có lọc , có van , từa lưa , giá quá ngon , có vẻ ngon đó đem về bán cho anh em đi , anh em phay kim loại nhiều hơn rồi đó , mà dân DIY cần mấy cái be bé thôi , ông vác về cái thùng chà bá là ốm đòn, lưu lượng tầm 8-16 lit/phút là phun khí thế thổi bay phoi luôn.
> 
> 
> tui cũng đủ hàng rồi mà ham hố quá , nhịn lắm chỉ dám like 1 phát thôi.


 :Wink: bác nói chí phải ạ,giá thì chưa phải ngon lắm ,nhưng xơi được,ko đến lỗi xương  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
nói chung em mua tè le chỗ hết thấy hàng bác này ổn  :Stick Out Tongue: 
em ko có time kiếm con biến tần cho cái motor 1hp ,bác có thì hú em phát nhá

----------


## Ga con

> Có gạch rồi. 
> Cần thì mình tìm nữa. Máy phay đang rã nhiều ngoài bãi


E cần cái thùng cỡ trên dưới 50l, cao vừa vừa tầm 300mm đổ lại. Không cần bơm đâu a.

Có hú e nhen a Hải.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bác nói chí phải ạ,giá thì chưa phải ngon lắm ,nhưng xơi được,ko đến lỗi xương 
> nói chung em mua tè le chỗ hết thấy hàng bác này ổn 
> em ko có time kiếm con biến tần cho cái motor 1hp ,bác có thì hú em phát nhá


Hiện giờ chỉ  còn mấy em biến tần 7.5kw .
Còn hàng mua bãi thường không bao test.
Bác chịu không bao test thì có giá tốt nè .

Bơm tưới nguội nhật cũ  3 pha 220v tầm 45lit/ phút.
Giá không bao test 500k (Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> E cần cái thùng cỡ trên dưới 50l, cao vừa vừa tầm 300mm đổ lại. Không cần bơm đâu a.
> 
> Có hú e nhen a Hải.
> 
> Thanks.


Lấy máy cái thùng chứa dầu của bơm thủy lực được không nước sơn hơi xấu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái bơm dầu gạt tay tháo Showa từ máy phay dùng bơm bôi trơn băng trượt . Bên ngoài dính đầy dầu nhớt bụi đen đen mở nắp bên trong dầu còn mới có cả cái lưới lọc dầu nữa, gạt thử còn xịt rất mạnh.

Giá 300k (Đã bán)

----------


## Thaihamy

Bác hải ơi, con biến tần của bác kéo con này phù hợp ko. Nếu được bác sét thông số cho nó chạy lun dc ko, công cán cứ tính vào

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác hải ơi, con biến tần của bác kéo con này phù hợp ko. Nếu được bác sét thông số cho nó chạy lun dc ko, công cán cứ tính vào


Xem kỹ thấy nó chạy ép lên 60 hay 70 A con biến tần này chạy không hết công lực nó rồi.

-----""""-----
Rả tủ điện bán đồ điện trong tủ:
Cái tủ điện Nhật cũ 350×400×200 bên trong mới nguyên lổ cho công tắc nút nhấn đã khoét sẵn
(Nhà đang có 1 ít nút nhấn công tắc nhật xịn 20k 1 cái loại 1 cặp tiếp điểm ,loại 2 cặp tiếp điểm thì 25k 1 cái )

Giá tủ điện 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 7 cái khởi động từ Fuji 13A cuộn dây 220V hàng tháo tủ còn đẹp trong đó có 4 cái gắn khóa chéo cơ chuyên cho đảo chiều động cơ.
Giá 850K.





---"""----
CB 3 pha 20A hàng Mitsubishi đẹp không tì vết

Giá 220K.



---"""---- 

CB 3 pha dùng đóng mở motor 400w.
Giá 100k

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;119920]Có 7 cái khởi động từ Fuji 13A cuộn dây 220V hàng tháo tủ còn đẹp trong đó có 4 cái gắn khóa chéo cơ chuyên cho đảo chiều động cơ.
Giá 850K.





---"""----
em lấy mấy cái này nhe bác, bác giữ lại dùm CN này mới qua bác lấy được ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

[QUOTE=ali35;119925]


> Có 7 cái khởi động từ Fuji 13A cuộn dây 220V hàng tháo tủ còn đẹp trong đó có 4 cái gắn khóa chéo cơ chuyên cho đảo chiều động cơ.
> Giá 850K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---"""----
> em lấy mấy cái này nhe bác, bác giữ lại dùm CN này mới qua bác lấy được ạ


7 con khởi  bán ra HN rồi nhe bác.

Bác cần thì mình có một ít khới ABB đẹp như mới cuộn dây 24V.

Giá 500k/4

----------


## ali35

em chủ yếu bảo trì mấy cái máy cơ thui ạ,nên DC ít dùng lắm 

thanks  bác 
cái puly còn đó ko ạ,xếp dí quá ko qua bác lấy được,còn thì bác cứ để em,chắc chắn em sẽ lấy ,CN chắc chạy ngang chỗ bác

----------


## Trung Le

> Em cần ray bản 9mm ai có ib cho em ạ


Bạn cần ray bản 9mm liên hệ mình Zalo 0918215550.
Mình còn 1 bó khoảng 20cap dài 230
Bác HẢI cho em ngồi nhờ chút nhé
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Thaihamy

vậy cai biến tần phù hợp phải ko. Bác cài đặt đươc ko. Mình mù về điện.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

4 cây rây SR20 dài 320 mỗi cây 1 con trượt dầu mở dính khô nó có màu vậy chứ còn trượt ngon lành.
Giá 600k/4 cây. ( đã bán )

----------


## luongtu1983

> vậy cai biến tần phù hợp phải ko. Bác cài đặt đươc ko. Mình mù về điện.


có con biến tần này chơi dc ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> vậy cai biến tần phù hợp phải ko. Bác cài đặt đươc ko. Mình mù về điện.


Nếu motor chưa cháy cuộn dây thì mang qua test thử. Nhấn nhấn mấy cái thì công cán gì

----------

Ona

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> 4 cây rây SR20 dài 320 mỗi cây 1 con trượt dầu mở dính khô nó có màu vậy chứ còn trượt ngon lành.
> Giá 600k/4 cây.


Em lấy cái này, có giảm giá ko hả anh?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Coolan pump hàng Fuji , 3 pha 220v công , 67 lit/phút.
Hàng còn sáng đẹp lấy từ máy phay. Hoạt động ngon lành.

Giá 800K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây IKO LW25 bản 25  dài 240 mỗi cây 1 con trượt.
Hàng trượt êm không rơ.
Giá 350K. ( xem như bán bằng giá 2 con trượt )
(Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em lấy cái này, có giảm giá ko hả anh?


Cái này mới bán bác ơi. Có giống vậy mình hú bác nhe. Thanks !


------"""""----

Có 23 món xylanh khí nén hàng nhật cũ còn hoạt động được
Nặng tầm 15kg.

Giá 950k cả nhóm đó.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ac servo motor Yaskawa sigma2 , 3Kw
SGMGH-30ACA61
Trục quay êm nhẹ .
Giá không bao test : 1,7 triệu.





Vẫn bán không bao test. Nhưng thêm cái mục kiểm tra cuộn dây motor ngon lành. Ai gạch thì chuyển nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối mềm 18-18 hảng NBK bằng inox

Giá: 270k.( đã bán)

----------


## Minh Trần

Gạch con Servo 3kw nhá Bác

----------


## itanium7000

> Khớp nối mềm 18-18 hảng NBK bằng inox
> 
> Giá: 270k.


Em lấy cái này nhé?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ nguồn input 220v 
Output: 3.3V 20A
              12V  3A
               48V 8.5A 
Có jack cấm đầy đủ nhe ae.
Hoạt động bình thường
Giá 350K/1

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Bộ nguồn input 220v 
> Output: 3.3V 20A
>               12V  3A
>                48V 8.5A 
> Có jack cấm đầy đủ nhe ae.
> Hoạt động bình thường
> Giá 350K/1



Anh lấy cái bộ nguồn này nhe Hải.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Anh lấy cái bộ nguồn này nhe Hải.


Khi nào đi hướng đó em mang qua anh. 

Vẫn còn 1 bộ nhe ae

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn chỉnh được dòng chỉnh được áp có hiển thị WAYNE KERR, max 20V , max 80A.
Hàng còn đẹp đang nằm gọn trong khay máy .
Ae có nhu cầu alo mình lấy về nhe.
Giá không bao test : 1,7 triệu.

----------


## Gamo

Tên nào làm xi mạ lấy về là ngon nè

----------


## vufree

Không biết Nó ổn dòng không hay chỉ là dòng định mức Ta? bởi vì nếu chỉnh dòng thì không ổn áp, mà chỉnh áp thì không ổn dòng. hay con này chạy 2 chế độ?

----------


## inhainha

> Tên nào làm xi mạ lấy về là ngon nè


6.2V 80A xi mạ khó ah

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@vufree: nó ổn dòng và ổn áp đó. Chỉ là giới hạn công suất: bác muốn 20V thì chỉ ổn dòng không quá 25A . Chắc là vậy. Muốn chắc thì tra sổ tay làm việc của nó biết liền.

@inhainha: xi mạ nhiều hay ít đồ và nhanh hay chậm nó phụ thuộc vào công suất nguồn rồi kinh nghiệm nữa. Nhớ có cái thí nghiệm vật lý hồi cấp 2 : điện phân sợi dây đồng và cây đinh bằng mấy cục pin ( cực âm dương vô đồng hay đinh không nhớ) trong dung dịch H2SO4 một lúc cây đinh nó bám đầy màu đỏ của đồng ah.
@Gamo: biết thì hướng dẫn sơ sơ cái đi

----------


## Gamo

> 6.2V 80A xi mạ khó ah


Max 20V mà cụ... 80A thì xi mạ mấy đồ bé là ok rồi, đừng dùng cho xưởng thui... mình vẫn xi mạ mấy đồ chơi be bé bằng nguồn lab

----------


## Gamo

> 6.2V 80A xi mạ khó ah


Max 20V mà cụ... 80A thì xi mạ mấy đồ bé là ok rồi, đừng dùng cho xưởng thui... mình vẫn xi mạ mấy đồ chơi be bé bằng nguồn lab 5A. Bọn con nít dùng pin còn xi mạ được mà.

@thanhhaitdt: mày tự vọc đi, rồi đăng clip quảng cáo cho nó dễ. Đơn giản thì 2 điện cực, 1 là vật cần mạ & 1 là loại kim loại sẽ dùng để mạ lên trên (tau quên là cực hy sinh là âm hay dương rồi). Sau đó nhúng 2 điện cực vào dung dịch muối của kim loại mạ rồi cắm điện thôi. Vật nhỏ khoảng cách gần chỉ cần cục pin 2-3V là được.

Làm đàng hoàng thì phải có kiểm soát dòng, constant current, dòng cần bao nhiêu thì dựa trên diện tích cần mạ. Dung dịch mạ có axit sulphuric, muối, chất làm dẻo, chất làm bóng... quy trình mạ phải có tẩy rửa sạch sẽ bằng dung dịch kiềm đậm đặc.

Cái máy của mày 90% là máy mạ kim loại.

@Ếch ộp: nhờ xóa giùm bài trước nhe

----------

jeanvaljean

----------


## Ga con

Mạ điện thì cực dương tan, cực âm bồi.

Nhưng mạ chất lượng không thể chỉ thế rồi cắm vào dung dịch mạ. Làm thế lúc kéo lên nó sẽ lởm chởm như trái chôm chôm nếu mạ dày, còn mạ mỏng thì nó rỗ như tổ ong (nếu các cụ phun muối vào rồi soi kính hiển vi/kính lúp phóng đại cao chút). Vì theo nguyên tắc điện tích sẽ tập trung ở các đỉnh nhọn, các phân tử kim loại mạ nó sẽ bám vào đó, còn chỗ nào lõm sẽ càng lõm do không có kim loại bám vào. Chỉ cần những vết xướt cực nhỏ mắt khó nhìn thấy được cũng gây bám không đều rồi.

Các máy mạ điện họ phải đảo cực trong 1 thời gian ngắn để san phẳng các đỉnh nhọn này, rồi mới tiếp tục cấp điện mạ tiếp, ra kết quả mạ mới đạt. Mình mạ chơi chơi thì không cần (chắc mạ vài - vài chục um thôi). Nguồn mạ công nghiệp thì đa phần là biến áp và điều khiển bằng SCR/Triac phía nguồn vào.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Đúng oài... như mình có 1 con mcu lo vụ đảo cực... nhưng mạ lớp mỏng thì khỏi đảo cực cũng ok

----------


## vufree

mình vẫn nghĩ Con này là ổn áp, và nút bên kia ghi mã 80A là chỉnh hạn dòng cho áp được ấn định. Vì về nguyên tắc ổn dòng dựa trên sự thả nổi áp. Không thể vửa ổn áp vừa ổn dòng. Hoặc có thể bộ ổn dòng và bên kia là chỉnh hạn điện áp.

----------


## vufree

Nếu là bộ nguồn dòng mà 80A thì số tiền Nó cao cao á, chứ hổng phải vầy đâu.. Bác Hải tiên lượng cho kỹ nhé coi chừng ôm hàng.

----------


## Gamo

> mình vẫn nghĩ Con này là ổn áp, và nút bên kia ghi mã 80A là chỉnh hạn dòng cho áp được ấn định. Vì về nguyên tắc ổn dòng dựa trên sự thả nổi áp. Không thể vửa ổn áp vừa ổn dòng. Hoặc có thể bộ ổn dòng và bên kia là chỉnh hạn điện áp.


Hehe, ông anh mua cái nguồn lab về xài thử đi

Nhưng mà nói dzay thui. Ông Hải coi chừng ôm hàng vì nó ngủm. Còn nếu mà nó còn chạy thì giá đó ôk rùi. Hàng cũ chứ có phải mới đâu mà đòi cao

----------


## inhainha

> Max 20V mà cụ... 80A thì xi mạ mấy đồ bé là ok rồi, đừng dùng cho xưởng thui... mình vẫn xi mạ mấy đồ chơi be bé bằng nguồn lab


Bác kéo đến 80A thì áp nó chỉ lên 6.2V thôi. Mặt trước của cái nguồn ghi rõ rồi mà bác. Công suất tối đa 500w thôi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe 20v 25a là dư cho xi mạ đồ bé rùi bác. Mạ nữ trang người ta chỉ dung 12v 10a thui bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hehe, ông anh mua cái nguồn lab về xài thử đi
> 
> Nhưng mà nói dzay thui. Ông Hải coi chừng ôm hàng vì nó ngủm. Còn nếu mà nó còn chạy thì giá đó ôk rùi. Hàng cũ chứ có phải mới đâu mà đòi cao


Ôm chi. Thấy nó có vài chục cục trên máy chưa cắt dây ah. Nhưng không bao test . Tiền vô tk thì tui ra lấy về giao , ra mà nó hết thì chuyển tiền lại. Cám ơn gà lờ mờ nhe. Yên tâm , sắt thép tui ko rành chứ điện điện tử tui không lo

----------


## vufree

> Hehe, ông anh mua cái nguồn lab về xài thử đi
> 
> Nhưng mà nói dzay thui. Ông Hải coi chừng ôm hàng vì nó ngủm. Còn nếu mà nó còn chạy thì giá đó ôk rùi. Hàng cũ chứ có phải mới đâu mà đòi cao


  Nếu vậy thì Con này ngon quá. Tui đang ôm con 25A mà đã cưng lắm rồi....  kkekekeke

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme nút đôi phi 36 bước 8 hành trình 860 tổng dài 1,3m
Sáng đẹp nguyên cây có sẵn áo đai ốc
Nặng 18kg.
Giá 1.6 triệu. ( Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn dòng áp đã hết. Chỉ lấy được 1 cái. Cấm điện lên đèn để dành.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ nguồn thấy có chữ Laser On 

Giá không bao test 150k/1kg.
Ai có nhu cầu Alo nha

----------


## hoahong102

giống hãng của bộ huyền thoại nhà bác inhahai bán 12 củ đấy, ai máu hốt đê

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây trượt IKO LWH35 loại có cánh dài tầm 1,25m .

Giá tại bãi 150K/1kg. Mình bán 165K/1 kg
Có nhu cầu alo mình chở về.

----------


## Bryan_281989

Có cặp nào size 35, 1 cây 4 block có cánh, ray dài 2m4 ko a?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có cặp nào size 35, 1 cây 4 block có cánh, ray dài 2m4 ko a?


Lấy cặp 1.4m này nối lại là ra như yêu cầu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Quay tay phát xung Fanuc 1 cục to(gần bằng cái tô) 1 cục nhỏ(nhỏ hơn cái chén).
Cấp nguồn 5V loại này ae đâu A vô pul B vô dir của driver thì quay thuận motor quay thuận quay ngược lại motor cũng đảo chiều theo nhe.
Đồng giá 500k/1.

----------


## ali35

> Quay tay phát xung Fanuc 1 cục to(gần bằng cái tô) 1 cục nhỏ(nhỏ hơn cái chén).
> Cấp nguồn 5V loại này ae đâu A vô pul B vô dir của driver thì quay thuận motor quay thuận quay ngược lại motor cũng đảo chiều theo nhe.
> Đồng giá 500k/1.


em lấy cái bên duoi chu mau do nha bac

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em lấy cái bên duoi chu mau do nha bac


Cái to bác Matech lấy rồi. Còn cái nhỏ.
Cần cái to thì có con này to

----------


## jeanvaljean

> em lấy cái bên duoi chu mau do nha bac


Cái chu mau trang em lay

----------


## ali35

hix lại chậm chân rùi,thui để lần sau bác ạ,cái này em ko hợp nhãn ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shinkuto

có còn combo hoặc linh kiện hành trình máy 6090.cho.em.vs.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mấy cây gài cửa chống đóng lại. Hàng nhật.
Cây lớn 100k cây nhỏ 80k. (Đã nhận đủ gạch)





------

Quay tay phát xung nguồn cấp 5~12VDC.
Giá 500k



----
Đồng hồ so Japan
280K.

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;120984]Mấy cây gài cửa chống đóng lại. Hàng nhật.
Cây lớn 100k cây nhỏ 80k.





------
em lay 2 lon 2 nho nhe,lay thành từng cặp cho em nhé bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 45 THK HSR45 dài 3,5m có tổng 6 con trượt loại có cánh tải nặng. Đang gắn trên khung sắt và có sẵn thanh răng bánh răng cùng motor có hộp số ( xem như combo khủng long).
Bảo đảm hàng còn sáng do mở dầu nên đen chứ con trượt cái phót nó còn dẻo dai nguyên vẹn .
Đoán tổng nặng không quá 1 tấn.
Giá 25 triệu. ( không lấy motor và hộp số nhưng để lại bánh răng cho ae thì giảm thêm 1.2 triệu.)

----------


## Tuấn

Ề ... vụ này hấp dẫn đây, bác chủ chịu khó đo giúp em chiều cao, rộng, dài của cái combo với, em củm ơn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ề ... vụ này hấp dẫn đây, bác chủ chịu khó đo giúp em chiều cao, rộng, dài của cái combo với, em củm ơn


Cây thước trong hình dài 700 đó bác. Mai có ra em đo lại.

----------


## mactech

Bác Tuấn lấy về làm Z3.5m đẹp đấy à. Không có thì làm con On-Site Milling đẹp lắm ạ

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ktshung

bác cho em xem hình cạp ray đi ạ, bác có bán riêng cặp ray ko?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bác chuyển đủ 25 triệu. Ae mình tìm đường gửi hàng. Bác chịu phí ship nhe.

----------


## ktshung

Mới nhìn em tưởng là 1 cặp (2 cái) nên tính làm Y, nhìn lại là một bộ X. Nếu vậy cục sắt em lại không biết làm gì. BÁc xem phần ray và thanh răng giá cả ntn em lấy được ko?

----------


## Tuấn

> Cây thước trong hình dài 700 đó bác. Mai có ra em đo lại.


Vậy thôi bác, em cần nó khoảng 1mx1m chi đó, cây này hơi bé rùi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mới nhìn em tưởng là 1 cặp (2 cái) nên tính làm Y, nhìn lại là một bộ X. Nếu vậy cục sắt em lại không biết làm gì. BÁc xem phần ray và thanh răng giá cả ntn em lấy được ko?


25 triệu nguyên bộ. Bác không lấy sắt em bán sắt lại cho bãi hộ bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Két nước làm mát bằng đồng vuông tầm 200  có sẵn quạt. Chạy hay không chưa biết.
Giá 450k.





------""""------


Encoder hảng Sumtak ( nổi tiếng về thiết bị quang và phát xung )
1024 xung A B Z.
Đẹp như mới.

Giá 500k/1.
Lấy 2 trở lên bao ship.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm tưới nguội không dùng tưới nguội thì tưới rau chắc cũng tốt. Loại này nhấn đầu bơm vô nước nhe ae, đừng để lọt motor vô thùng nước là được.
Loại 0.75kw chạy 220/380v 3 pha chế độ sao và tam giác .
Hàng EBARA thông số như hình.
Giá 1,5 triệu ( motor đang chạy tôt)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mớ rây tháo máy nhỏ nhỏ trượt êm dầu mở dính đầy.

Cặp THK SSR20 dài 720
Giá 900k.

--"""---

Cặp THK SR15 dài 760
Giá 700k (đã bán )

----"""---

Cặp THK SSR15 dài 760 gồm 2 con trượt 4 lổ bắt ốc và 4 con 2 lổ bắt ốc.
Giá 700k/1 cặp. ( đã bán)

----------


## Luyến

Két nước đó ống vào fi bao nhiêu vậy anh ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số Shimpo 1/9 , size servo 400w.
Giá 600k/1 (bao ship)
Lấy 2 cái thì 1,1 triệu ( bao ship luôn) (đã bán)
Lưu ý: không có cái bánh răng dây đai nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây IKO LWH15 dài 480 loại có cánh trượt ngon lành .
Giá 500k. (Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số Shimpo size servo 400w còn ngon lành .
Đang có tỉ số 1/9 và 1/12
Giá 600k/1
Tình hình khô hạn nên không nhận gạch nhe ae.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor Ac servo Panasonic 400w MSMA042A1E.
Giá 600K/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số IMT của japan , thấy ghi non-backlash chắc là loại không độ rơ. Type:  bm4-10b-03mezas1 , tỉ số 1/10.
Cốt ra phi 22, cốt vào có thể thay đổi ( cái khớp nối mềm phi to to cần lổ rộng thì móc ra).

Giá 850K.

----------


## ali35

> Motor Ac servo Panasonic 400w MSMA042A1E.
> Giá 600K/1


Bác cho em hỏi ngu cái ạ
như con này ko có drive em có thể dùng biến tần chạy nó được ko ạ hoặc chơi thẳng điện 3 pha vào thì nó có chạy ko,nếu chạy được bằng biến tần thì có cần yêu cầu cài đặt gì đặc biệt ko ạ
cám ơn bác ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

> Motor Ac servo Panasonic 400w MSMA042A1E.
> Giá 600K/1


Mình lấy 1 em nằm trên này nhé . Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp khớp nối mềm xịn đẹp 12-14.
Giá 300k/2 ( đã bán )

----------


## Bryan_281989

E lấy cặp khớp nối nha a H. Mai sáng e ghé nhà a lấy nha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> E lấy cặp khớp nối nha a H. Mai sáng e ghé nhà a lấy nha


Vậy sáng mai bạn ghé nhà đi. Có người giao

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây IKO LWH35 loại có cánh dài 1,24m còn trượt ngon lành , khoảng 24kg .
Giá 3,5 triệu / 1 cặp.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Servo motor Yaskawa SGM08AWFJ81
Giá không bao test :1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm dầu  3 pha 220v 100w hàng japan 5lit/phút.
Giá 600k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanh lý tủ điện robot .

Vỏ tủ điện như cái bục đứng phát biểu. Kích thước 500x380x100. Tủ nhật cũ. Bên trong ngon lành.

Giá 900k.





---""""----


Toàn bộ bo mạch bên trong gồm 1 bo đk chính và 4 bo mạch Driver gì chưa biết và linh tinh nguồn, khởi, điện trở thắng.
Giá bo mạch  2 triệu

----------


## ali35

> Bơm dầu  3 pha 220v 100w hàng japan 5lit/phút.
> Giá 600k.


em lấy cái này bác ạ,bác giữ cho em đến thứ 2 em chạy qua lấy nhá bác

----------


## Xuan Gio

Khi nào có lại bác để em vài bộ nha. Thanks




> Bộ XY mini trượt tròn thanh bánh răng ht 34x10mm trục Z là xi lanh khí có mũi nhọn . Sẵn sensor và 2 step 5 pha vexta nhỏ xinh.
> 
> Giá 400k. ( Đã bán ---> Ae có nhu cầu alo mình lấy thêm về bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hàng mới trong bọc cho ae sưu tầm. Chưa xé bọc còn trong hộp 2 con trượt IKO LWH20 loại có cánh.

Giá 500k/2 con

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cặp rây bảng 45 THK HSR45 dài 3,5m có tổng 6 con trượt loại có cánh tải nặng. Đang gắn trên khung sắt và có sẵn thanh răng bánh răng cùng motor có hộp số ( xem như combo khủng long).
> Bảo đảm hàng còn sáng do mở dầu nên đen chứ con trượt cái phót nó còn dẻo dai nguyên vẹn .
> Đoán tổng nặng không quá 1 tấn.
> Giá 25 triệu. ( không lấy motor và hộp số nhưng để lại bánh răng cho ae thì giảm thêm 1.2 triệu.)
> 
> Đính kèm 41249
> 
> Đính kèm 41248
> 
> ...


Đã lên  xe bông

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn LAMBDA input 220v , output 24Vdc 6.5A

Giá 250k.



----""""-----

Relay mini của Omron.

Giá 250K/6

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số hành tinh vừa size servo 200w . Số má không thấy , quay thử chắc 1/10 trở lại.

Giá 400K.

----------


## ali35

Relay mini của Omron.

Giá 250K/6

[/QUOTE]

 em lấy cái đám này nhé bác,giữ dùm thứ 5 em qua lấy ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán mạch 350x400 gì đó hơn 200 con IC các loại.

Giá 250k/1 tấm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có con servo motor panasonic 400w MQMA042P1B.
Hàng còn đẹp bị bể vỏ xíu. Nhìn tổng quang chưa hề hấn gì.

Giá 200k. (Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp đồng hồ Ampe gắn tủ Fuji còn đẹp
Giá 100k/2



--""--

Lọc nguồn xịn đẹp 5A
Giá 100k



---"""---
Điều khiển nhiệt độ Japan RKC REX400 
Hoạt động tốt , hàng tháo tủ nên pát bắt đầy đủ .
Giá 300k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Servo motor Fuji GYC201DC1-SA sẵn hộp số Shimpo 1/9 

Giá 900k. (Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái tấm Single board computer  có kèm cái ổ cứng với thanh RAM gắn sẵn với cái jack chuyển ra cổng VGA rồi cổng ra chuột với bàn phím .

Đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhôm tấm nhật cũ kích thước 398x678x10 

Giá 500k/1 ( 4,5 triệu/10).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanh lý 10 cái màn hình LCD lộn xộn 14inch và 17inch .
Loại cắt ngang dây tín hiệu chỉ test lên nguồn không test tín hiệu hình ảnh ( do dây bị cắt ngang ).
Giá bán tại nhà : 3 triệu/10.
Lưu ý không có dây nguồn và dây tín hiệu.





Loại bị cắt dây tín hiệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Servo Motor Yaskawa 5Kw.
Model SGMSH-50A2A21.
Hàng bao đẹp không bao test.

Giá 2,5 triệu/1

(Ae cần số lượng lớn alo sớm nhe )

----------


## Thaihamy

5 kw sao tuor nhỏ thế nhỉ. Có 15.8

----------


## mactech

Đây là dòng tốc độ cao 3000 mà bác. Nếu tốc 1000 thì nó cỡ 50Nm đó.

----------


## Thaihamy

> Đây là dòng tốc độ cao 3000 mà bác. Nếu tốc 1000 thì nó cỡ 50Nm đó.


Vay qua hộp số 1/3 tour lên dc 47.4n.m ah

----------

hankien

----------


## mactech

> Vay qua hộp số 1/3 tour lên dc 47.4n.m ah


Chuẩn luôn, tùy mỗi công mỗi việc.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Tùy theo độ chịu lực của hộp số anh ạ. Không phải cứ tỉ lệ nào là nhân moment lên tương ứng đâu ạ. Với tỉ lệ nhỏ 1:3 này thì có thể chứ tỉ lệ 1:50 gì đó thì ko nhân vậy được ợ.

----------


## hung1706

> Tùy theo độ chịu lực của hộp số anh ạ. Không phải cứ tỉ lệ nào là nhân moment lên tương ứng đâu ạ. Với tỉ lệ nhỏ 1:3 này thì có thể chứ tỉ lệ 1:50 gì đó thì ko nhân vậy được ợ.


Haha chú phán bậy là chết đó nhá. Theo lý thuyết là tỉ lệ bao nhiêu là nhân lên bấy nhiêu, nhân thêm hiệu suất HS nữa là ra moment. 
Giống mấy con Harmonic dòng FHA 17 gì đó, con motor bao nhiêu W mà torque bao nhiêu  :Smile: ))).

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

SoRY anh Hải tí ạ.
 Em ko biết phải do cái hiệu suất đó ko nữa. Ví dụ là hộp số harmonic tại sao họ lại chia làm nhiều size khác nhau ạ. Anh xem thử một con alpha có hộp số và xem moment khi không hộp số là nhiêu và khi có hộp số tỉ lệ lên thì xem có hãng có cho monent nhân lên theo tỉ số truyền ko ợ. :-)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ah. Minh nói vậy là có cách giải thích rồi:
Size to thì cốt to. Tỉ số truyền cao thì tự nhiên cốt nó to tương ứng .
Vậy hộp số thiêt kế cho size motor nào thì nó chịu lực cỡ đó. Khó hiếu không ae !?

Ae xem thử cái này chịu lực nhiêu vậy

----------


## blacksky2411

Mỗi loại hộp số đều có giới hạn đầu vào và ra, phải theo thiết kế của hãng mà sử dụng thôi. 
Không phải là input x tỉ lệ là ra output đâu. Banh xác hết. Harmonic cũng vậy thôi.
Thanks.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mỗi loại hộp số đều có giới hạn đầu vào và ra, phải theo thiết kế của hãng mà sử dụng thôi. 
> Không phải là input x tỉ lệ là ra output đâu. Banh xác hết. Harmonic cũng vậy thôi.
> Thanks.


Anh Hiếu đại gia về hộp số đã lên tiếng cứu đỡ em nhỏ. :-).

----------


## hung1706

À vấn đề là 2 trái trym ko cùng nhịp  :Smile: ))).
Lý thuyết: vào x tst x h suất = ra
Thực tế phụ thuộc Frame size và độ chịu lực của HS. Ko phải chỉ khác size motor, khác size hs nó mới khác đầu ra mà cùng size và khác TST thì cũng ko nhân nhau theo tỉ lệ đâu ạ. Tùy hãng sx có tính toán bên trong thế nào nữa  :Smile: )))
Vậy chung quy đang tranh luận 1 vấn đề 2 hướng ra  :Smile: ))).

----------


## dungtb

hộp số nào cũng có input torque giới hạn chứ các bác , vượt ngưỡng là banh hộp số ah

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Servo Motor Yaskawa 5Kw.
> Model SGMSH-50A2A21.
> Hàng bao đẹp không bao test.
> 
> Giá 2,5 triệu/1
> 
> (Ae cần số lượng lớn alo sớm nhe )


Đã bán được 2 em này rồi. 
Cám ơn mọi người đã ủng hộ.
Ae có nhu cầu thì alo nhe. 



Có con 6Kw torque 57Nm nữa nhe ae cũng bao đẹp không bao test giá 3 triệu/1



----""""----

Có một ít motor servo Fuji 200w GYC201DC1-SA hàng bao đẹp .
Giá không bao test 500k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Orion Dry Pump hút chân không , hàng Nhật tồn kho chưa dùng 
Model KRF04A-V-01.
Giá 1,5 triệu/1. (Đã bán)

----------


## NhanSoctrang

> 5 kw sao tuor nhỏ thế nhỉ. Có 15.8


Theo lý thuyết môn MÁY ĐIỆN thì moment vậy là đúng rồi bác.

----------


## Thaihamy

> Đã bán được 2 em này rồi. 
> Cám ơn mọi người đã ủng hộ.
> Ae có nhu cầu thì alo nhe. 
> 
> Đính kèm 41965
> 
> Có con 6Kw torque 57Nm nữa nhe ae cũng bao đẹp không bao test giá 3 triệu/1
> 
> Đính kèm 41966
> ...


Con 6kw có số 9909 là gì nhỉ

----------


## Echchum

Date sx tháng 9 năm 1999 bác

----------


## Thaihamy

Xài mấy con này tìm driver o đau nhỉ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Xài mấy con này tìm driver o đau nhỉ


Nghe nói driver 5kw 15 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Thanh lý 10 cái màn hình LCD lộn xộn 14inch và 17inch .
> Loại cắt ngang dây tín hiệu chỉ test lên nguồn không test tín hiệu hình ảnh ( do dây bị cắt ngang ).
> Giá bán tại nhà : 3 triệu/10.
> Lưu ý không có dây nguồn và dây tín hiệu.
> 
> Đính kèm 41887
> 
> Đính kèm 41888
> 
> ...


Cần thanh lý .
-----""""---

Có cái card cấm Khe ISA ra nhiều cổng Com RS232 và cái đùm jack như hình.

Giá 200k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Thanh lý 10 cái màn hình LCD lộn xộn 14inch và 17inch .
> Loại cắt ngang dây tín hiệu chỉ test lên nguồn không test tín hiệu hình ảnh ( do dây bị cắt ngang ).
> Giá bán tại nhà : 3 triệu/10.
> Lưu ý không có dây nguồn và dây tín hiệu.
> 
> Đính kèm 41887
> 
> Đính kèm 41888
> 
> ...




Tiếp tục thanh lý.

---"""-----

Card ISA RS232 và chùm jack 

Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Mitsubishi 400w model FR Z204.
Input 220v 3 pha đã test điện nhà 1 pha ngon lành.
 Ngoài hình tầm thường hoạt động bình thường.
Giá 500k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme THK dòng KX phi 20 bước 20 hành trình 400 dài 570
Sẵn gối FK zin .
Hàng đẹp như mới.

Giá 650k/1 (6 triệu /10)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Biến tần Mitsubishi 400w model FR Z204.
> Input 220v 3 pha đã test điện nhà 1 pha ngon lành.
>  Ngoài hình tầm thường hoạt động bình thường.
> Giá 500k.


----""""------

Thêm 1 em biến tần xác trâu Hitachi 3.7Kw
Input 3 pha 220v 
Hàng đã test hoạt động ngon lành

Giá 2,4 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 ít bộ phát xung quay tay ra A B . Lấy A đưa vô pul và B vô dir của driver thì motor sẽ quay theo chiều quay của bộ phát xung này. Hàng bao test
Ae cần 5V hay 12V input thì báo nhe
Giá 450k/1. ( 4 triệu/10)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme bi chưa thấy hiệu tháo máy nhật phi tầm 25 bước 35 hay 40 dài hơn 1,7m hành trình chắc 1,5m hơn.
Gối đỡ 2 đầu. Mỡ bò còn nguyên cây nên lau qua là mới
Giá 160k/1kg. ( lúc cân bãi cân cả mở bò đang dính nhe)

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Cây vitme bi chưa thấy hiệu tháo máy nhật phi tầm 25 bước 35 hay 40 dài hơn 1,7m hành trình chắc 1,5m hơn.
> Gối đỡ 2 đầu. Mỡ bò còn nguyên cây nên lau qua là mới
> Giá 160k/1kg. ( lúc cân bãi cân cả mở bò đang dính nhe)


Có mấy cây ray luôn kìa bác Hải

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Có 1 ít bộ phát xung quay tay ra A B . Lấy A đưa vô pul và B vô dir của driver thì motor sẽ quay theo chiều quay của bộ phát xung này. Hàng bao test
> Ae cần 5V hay 12V input thì báo nhe
> Giá 450k/1. ( 4 triệu/10)


Tuyển cho anh 1 cái tay quay đẹp nhất nhé!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chiều em mang qua a luôn nhe a Vinamit

Đang xem giá có ổn không thì hốt nhe bác Quy Nguyen

-------"""""-------

Cặp rây bảng 35 NSK LH35 loại 4 rãnh bi dài gần 2,9m  , thấy mở dầu đen vậy chứ lau qua là sáng láng liền không một chổ nào rỉ sét cả.
Hàng đang nằm bãi ae nào hốt mình kiếm chầu cà phê .

Giá 140k/1kg  ( nặng 44kg)
Thứ 2 ai lấy tính chẵn 6 triệu







-----""""-----

Cặp rây bảng 20 NSK LH20 loại 4 rãnh bi dài gần 1,5m sáng đẹp không rỉ rã gì hết.

Giá 2,5 triệu. 
Ngoài bãi đang có thêm con trượt NSK LH20 giá 400k/1 cặp

----------


## Totdo

> Có 1 ít bộ phát xung quay tay ra A B . Lấy A đưa vô pul và B vô dir của driver thì motor sẽ quay theo chiều quay của bộ phát xung này. Hàng bao test
> Ae cần 5V hay 12V input thì báo nhe
> Giá 450k/1. ( 4 triệu/10)


Chọn giúp 1 quả thiệt đẹp về nghịch chơi anh (5 hoăc 12v đều được)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Chọn giúp 1 quả thiệt đẹp về nghịch chơi anh (5 hoăc 12v đều được)


Vậy làm con này đi input 5÷12v được

----------


## Totdo

Ok bác, chưa gấp nên lúc nào luôn tiện ship cũng được

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 20 NSK LS20 dài 1480 loại 4 rãnh bi còn sáng bóng. Dính mở dầu lau tới đâu sáng tới đó. Trượt êm không rơ.

Giá 2,5 triệu.






Hình cuối là rây NSK LS15 ( lỗi kỹ thuật không xóa được)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 15 NSK LS15 dài 970 
Loại 4 rãnh bi còn sáng không rơ .

Giá 1 triệu / 1 cặp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cặp rây bảng 20 NSK LS20 dài 1480 loại 4 rãnh bi còn sáng bóng. Dính mở dầu lau tới đâu sáng tới đó. Trượt êm không rơ.
> 
> Giá 2,5 triệu.
> 
> Đính kèm 42270
> 
> Đính kèm 42268
> 
> 
> Hình cuối là rây NSK LS15 ( lỗi kỹ thuật không xóa được)


-----"""------

Thêm 2 cặp rây 20 NSK LS20 dài 980 loại 4 rãnh bi. Hàng con tốt trượt êm không rơ.

Giá 1,5 triệu/1 cặp





----""""---

Motor giảm tốc Oriental Japan 
Loại vuông gốc. Dùng 1 pha 220v nhưng đảo chiều được nhe.
Hàng còn đẹp tặng dây đai và cái puly răng trên cốt.

Giá 350k/1





------""---

Motor giảm tốc Japan điện 1 pha 220v đảo chiều được , có thắng ( 220v) . Hàng đẹp tặng puly trên cốt và dây đai.

Giá 500k/1

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> -----"""------
> 
> Motor giảm tốc Oriental Japan 
> Loại vuông gốc. Dùng 1 pha 220v nhưng đảo chiều được nhe.
> Hàng còn đẹp tặng dây đai và cái puly răng trên cốt.
> 
> Giá 350k/1
> 
> 
> ...


Con vuông góc là 50/60 vòng/phút còn con kia giảm tốc 1/50 là 25/30 vòng/phút (50Hz/60Hz) đúng ko bác Hải?
Khối lượng mỗi con khoảng bao nhieu kg?
Có bao niêu con hả bác?

----------


## ali35

----""""---

Motor giảm tốc Oriental Japan 
Loại vuông gốc. Dùng 1 pha 220v nhưng đảo chiều được nhe.
Hàng còn đẹp tặng dây đai và cái puly răng trên cốt.

Giá 350k/1





------""---

Motor giảm tốc Japan điện 1 pha 220v đảo chiều được , có thắng ( 220v) . Hàng đẹp tặng puly trên cốt và dây đai.

Giá 500k/1



[/QUOTE]


em lấy motor mỗi loại 1 cái nhe bác ,mua sưu tầm bác để em cái nào hình thức đẹp nhé,2 cái tay quay có hàng chưa bác, có qua tuần em ghé lấy luôn ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ----""""---
> 
> Motor giảm tốc Oriental Japan 
> Loại vuông gốc. Dùng 1 pha 220v nhưng đảo chiều được nhe.
> Hàng còn đẹp tặng dây đai và cái puly răng trên cốt.
> 
> Giá 350k/1
> 
> 
> ...



em lấy motor mỗi loại 1 cái nhe bác ,mua sưu tầm bác để em cái nào hình thức đẹp nhé,2 cái tay quay có hàng chưa bác, có qua tuần em ghé lấy luôn ạ[/QUOTE]

Motor bán hết rồi nhe bác. Có mình hú . Quay tay đầy đủ test rồi

----------


## hoahong102

> -----"""-----
> Motor giảm tốc Oriental Japan 
> Loại vuông gốc. Dùng 1 pha 220v nhưng đảo chiều được nhe.
> Hàng còn đẹp tặng dây đai và cái puly răng trên cốt.
> 
> Giá 350k/1


gạch 1 cái này

----------


## thanhhaitdt

rây bảng 35 NSK LH35 loại 4 rãnh bi dài gần 2,9m  , thấy mở dầu đen vậy chứ lau qua là sáng láng liền không một chổ nào rỉ sét cả.
Hàng đang nằm bãi ae nào hốt mình kiếm chầu cà phê .

Giá 140k/1kg  ( nặng 44kg)
Thứ 2 ai lấy tính chẵn 6 triệu

Đính kèm 42194

Đính kèm 42195

Đính kèm 42196

-----""""-----

Cặp rây bảng 20 NSK LH20 loại 4 rãnh bi dài gần 1,5m sáng đẹp không rỉ rã gì hết.

Giá 2,5 triệu. 
Ngoài bãi đang có thêm con trượt NSK LH20 giá 400k/1 cặp

Đính kèm 42197

Đính kèm 42333

Đính kèm 42334

------""""------ 

Ke nhôm cho nhôm định hình 40x40 ( không có bùlon con tán nhe )

Giá 100k/10  ( 500k/55)
Ke to hơn thì 100k/4.

Đính kèm 42335

Đính kèm 42336

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây THK H15CR ( nhìn như HSR15 mà vú mở bên hông) 
1 cây dài 740 và 1 cây 680

Giá 800k

----------


## audiophilevn

mới call bác, mình lấy hêt ke 4x4 nhé, trong ngày mình ghé ngang lấy hàng, bác cho mình cái địa chỉ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Plc mitsubishi FX2NC-96MT.
Lên nguồn sáng đèn Run có out ngõ ra.
Có jack cấm cắt ngắn nhe ae.
Giá 1.5 triệu.

----------

hungmtcn

----------


## saudau

> Rây THK H15CR ( nhìn như HSR15 mà vú mở bên hông) 
> 1 cây dài 740 và 1 cây 680
> 
> Giá 800k


Cái này ko phải HSR15 nhe cụ Hải, Bi nhỏ hơn, chỉ có 3.0 thôi, HSR15 bi 3.175, vs biên dạng khác xíu, còn lại nhìn giống y chang, chắc khả năng chịu tải cũng y chang. Hồi trước có lấy cái Block này tưởng là HSR nhưng nhét hoài hem dzô, lấy ra đo bi lại thấy vậy.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây SR30W dài tầm 1,7m trượt ngon lành không rơ.
Mở bò bám chùi qua là sáng bóng.

Giá 4,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục quay cho ae chế  chống tâm.

Phi ngoài 45 ra cốt 20 giảm xuống 14 rồi 10 , 2 bạc đạn ống lót hàng tháo máy nên nhìn rất chất.
Bổ xung thêm là dùng 2 bạc 6002
Giá 130k/1
Còn 2 cục

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 3 bộ hàng USA , Applied motion
Driver model 7080 lên đến 7.5A vi bước 1/254



Hàng chạy ngon lành. 

Giá 1,2 triệu/1 cái

Đính kèm 42416

Đính kèm 42417

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Servo motor Yaskawa 750w loại có thắng
Model SGM 08AWFJ83X
Dây jack còn dài .
Giá 700k/1





----"""----

Servo motor Fuji 750w 
 model GYC751DC1-SA-Z12
Hàng còn đẹp dây jack đầy đủ

Giá 1,2 triệu.





----'"""----

Servo motor Tamagawa 400w 
Model TS4609N1035E200 đẹp quay êm còn nguyên jack cấm
Giá 450k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm hút chân không Becker , type VT4.4 dùng motor 200w 2800rpm dùng nguồn 1 pha 220v cấm vô ổ cấm là chạy ngon lành.
4.4 lít/phút, lực hút 150mbar. Không thích hút thì lấy motor kéo máy
Giá 800k.

----------


## emptyhb

Nếu chưa ai đặ thì cho em gạch nhé anh Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Servo motor Yaskawa 750w model SGM-08A314-Y1 gắn hộp số 1/7 Shimpo có pát và puly sẵn . Vừa tháo máy đẹp như mới

Giá 1,9 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 30 THK SR30 dài 1,72m còn sáng bóng không rơ

Giá 4,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK HSR20HR 1 cây dài 730 còn 1 cây dài 670 ,
Con trượt dài , hàng trượt ngon không rơ 

Giá 1,1 triệu.

----------

cuibaptiensinh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vừa tháo máy motor ac mitsubishi 200w 3 pha 220v hộp số 1/10 
Giá 700k không bao test ( bao test 800K)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 25 THK SSR25 dài tầm 1,8m gồm 4 con trượt 4 lổ và 4 con trượt 2 lổ , hàng còn sáng bóng ( dính mở ) trượt êm không chút rơ.

Giá 3,7 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tầm 20 con cảm biến tiệm cận  hàng Omron với Fuji tháo máy 
Giá 500k cho mớ này ( không bao sống )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme bi chưa thấy hiệu tháo máy nhật phi tầm 25 bước 35 hay 40 dài hơn 1,7m hành trình chắc 1,5m hơn.
Gối đỡ 2 đầu. Mỡ bò còn nguyên cây nên lau qua là mới
Giá 2 triệu. 






Có thêm 1 cây rây bảng chắc 25 có 2 con trượt còn ngon dài hơn 1,7m .
Giá 1,9 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SR20 dài 710 còn trượt ngon lành.
Giá 900k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SSR20 dài 1,3m
Hàng còn sáng không rơ.

Giá 1,5 triệu.

Đính kèm 42803

Đính kèm 42802

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có bộ đầu khoan còn thụt lên xuống bằng khí nén có điều tốc xuống. Tên là Selfeeder model ESB-W 6015LA.
Kéo bởi motor 3 pha 220v 200w 3600rpm .
Đầu khoan là Twin Drill Head type 2DE-570BPE
Collec ER11.
Giá bán nguyên xác 2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có lấy 1 em về vệ sinh test thử. Cũng tạm được.



Cũng 2 bạc đũa với 2 bạc ép gì gì như ai.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Keyence KZ40R hoạt động bình thường.
Giá 1 triệu.



----""""---- 

Driver Fuji Faldic như trong hình type RYS101S3-WS.

Bao lên nguồn giá cục driver 1 triệu.

----------


## luongtu1983

> PLC Keyence KZ40R hoạt động bình thường.
> Giá 1 triệu.
> 
> 
> 
> ----""""---- 
> 
> Driver Fuji Faldic như trong hình type RYS101S3-WS.
> 
> Bao lên nguồn giá cục driver 1 triệu.


thêm motor giá nhiêu anh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> thêm motor giá nhiêu anh


Motor này trước bán 600k. Giờ tạm hết motor thì tràn về mấy cái driver. Em motor trong hình cũng giao hàng hôm nay luôn. Đúng là nghịch cảnh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có lấy 1 em về vệ sinh test thử. Cũng tạm được.
> 
> 
> 
> Cũng 2 bạc đũa với 2 bạc ép gì gì như ai.


Đã bán được bộ này. Bác nào cần thì hú nhe. Còn vài bộ ngoài bãi vẫn còn đủ collec. Lâu quá sợ ae thợ bãi luộc mất.
Giá 2,2 triệu  bao chạy được motor

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> PLC Keyence KZ40R hoạt động bình thường.
> Giá 1 triệu.
> 
> 
> 
> ----""""---- 
> 
> Driver Fuji Faldic như trong hình type RYS101S3-WS.
> 
> Bao lên nguồn giá cục driver 1 triệu.



Driver Fuji Faldic đã bán.
Còn PLC keyence có sẵn bộ nguồn.
Tets hoạt động bình thường.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu Taro tự động TAC TAP của Tac Giken
Model TTS 508
Chạy bằng motor 3 pha 220v 400w.
Thông qua dây đai kéo ( đang thiếu sợi đai, đang tìm ) cùng với mấy cái nhông kéo cây vitme cho thụt lên thụt  xuống . Có cử hành trình bằng công tắc giới hạn chỉnh được.
Motor chạy ngon lành.
Nặng tầm 30kg.

Giá 2,4 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái kính hiểm vi như hình chỉnh xyz.
Đang thiếu thị kính hay camera .
Giá 900k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có lấy 1 em về vệ sinh test thử. Cũng tạm được.
> 
> 
> 
> Cũng 2 bạc đũa với 2 bạc ép gì gì như ai.


Mấy em này đã theo 1 bác về Mỹ.



-"---""""----

Còn 1 em taro 4 mũi . Loại tự động có truyền động vitme.

Giá xác 2,5 triệu.
Ae cần alo nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bảng điện gồm có cái quay tay phát xung A B với mớ công tắc đèn báo các kiểu. 250x300

Giá 650k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo gồm 4 step motor 2pha size 42 .
Đi kèm là bo mạch dùng con vi điều khiển 8x đời đầu  89C52 và 2 con ULN2803 ( con này lái step nè )
Nguồn cấp AC 12V và 24V
Jack cắm đầy đủ.

Giá ngâm cứu 170k /1bộ ( có khoản 30 bộ )

----------


## CNC abc

> Combo gồm 4 step motor 2pha size 42 .
> Đi kèm là bo mạch dùng con vi điều khiển 8x đời đầu  89C52 và 2 con ULN2803 ( con này lái step nè )
> Nguồn cấp AC 12V và 24V
> Jack cắm đầy đủ.
> 
> Giá ngâm cứu 170k /1bộ ( có khoản 30 bộ )
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 42998
> ...


Chưa thấy hình nhưng cũng đăng ký 1 bộ để ngâm cú. Thứ 7 hay cn đi ngang sẽ ghé lấy.
Tks bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Chưa thấy hình nhưng cũng đăng ký 1 bộ để ngâm cú. Thứ 7 hay cn đi ngang sẽ ghé lấy.
> Tks bác.


Không thấy gì cũng dám ngâm cứu.
Giá đặc biệt mở hàng: 100k

----------

CNC abc

----------


## ali35

> Combo gồm 4 step motor 2pha size 42 .
> Đi kèm là bo mạch dùng con vi điều khiển 8x đời đầu  89C52 và 2 con ULN2803 ( con này lái step nè )
> Nguồn cấp AC 12V và 24V
> Jack cắm đầy đủ.
> 
> Giá ngâm cứu 170k /1bộ ( có khoản 30 bộ )
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 42998
> ...


 :Stick Out Tongue:  kô biết tý j về món này cũng đang ký 1 bộ ngâm kíu nha bác,qua tuần em qua bác lấy ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## secondhand

Mình cũng ko thấy hình, đăng ký 1 bộ sau mở hàng là 110k hả Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Combo gồm 4 step motor 2pha size 42 .
> Đi kèm là bo mạch dùng con vi điều khiển 8x đời đầu  89C52 và 2 con ULN2803 ( con này lái step nè )
> Nguồn cấp AC 12V và 24V
> Jack cắm đầy đủ.
> 
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 43006
> 
> Đính kèm 43007


Đã thêm được hình. Không xem được vui lòng xem trang trước

----------


## CNC abc

> Không thấy gì cũng dám ngâm cứu.
> Giá đặc biệt mở hàng: 100k


Cảm ơn bác chủ nhé!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK phi 25 bước 50 hành trình max 1,55m tổng dài 1,77m . Hàng còn sáng nguyên cây có gối 2 đầu và áo đai ốc.
Phù hợp máy chạy nhanh tải nhẹ.
Giá 2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Vitme NSK phi 25 bước 50 hành trình max 1,55m tổng dài 1,77m . Hàng còn sáng nguyên cây có gối 2 đầu và áo đai ốc.
> Phù hợp máy chạy nhanh tải nhẹ.
> Giá 2 triệu.


Có 1 cây rây bảng 25 THK 25TBN dài 1,78m. Có 2 con trượt ngon lành còn êm . Dùng chung với cây vitme trên là ra bộ X cho máy Plasma ...

Giá 1,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SSR30 dài 1,72m còn sáng bóng nguyên cây . Không rơ nhe.
Giá  3,9 triệu.




------"""""-----'


Cặp rây THK SSR25 dài 1,83m 
Còn êm không rơ .
Giá 2,9 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Combo gồm 4 step motor 2pha size 42 .
> Đi kèm là bo mạch dùng con vi điều khiển 8x đời đầu  89C52 và 2 con ULN2803 ( con này lái step nè )
> Nguồn cấp AC 12V và 24V
> Jack cắm đầy đủ.
> 
> Giá ngâm cứu 170k /1bộ ( có khoản 30 bộ )
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 43007
> ...


Hàng về đầy đủ. 
Ae cần thì 150k/1 bộ nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán cái tủ điện 400x500x220.
Bên trong có:
1 bộ PLC Keyence KV-24DR cùng modul KV-EX4R.
2 khởi động từ có rờ le nhiệt
2 CB
1 timer
Công tắc đèn báo linh tinh

Giá 2,1 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu khoan tự động Selfeeder type ES2-6014  lên xuống bằng khí nén có speed regulator để chỉnh tốc độ đi xuống.
Kéo bằng motor 3 pha 220v 3600rpm.
Hàng còn đầy đủ giới hạn hành trình.
Đã test chạy ngon lành.
Giá 2,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đầu khoan tự động Selfeeder type ES2-6014  lên xuống bằng khí nén có speed regulator để chỉnh tốc độ đi xuống.
> Kéo bằng motor 3 pha 220v 3600rpm.
> Hàng còn đầy đủ giới hạn hành trình.
> Đã test chạy ngon lành.
> Giá 2,5 triệu


Hàng đã bán.
Còn vài em xí hơn tí .
  bao test motor nhe ae.

Đính kèm 43136

Đính kèm 43134

Đính kèm 43135

Đính kèm 43133

Cần cục nào alo nhe ae

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bản 25 THK SR25W dài 1.07m
Còn trượt ngon lành êm ru không chút rơ.
Giá 1,6 triệu





Bi còn sáng bóng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bán cái tủ điện 400x500x220.
> Bên trong có:
> 1 bộ PLC Keyence KV-24DR cùng modul KV-EX4R.
> 2 khởi động từ có rờ le nhiệt
> 2 CB
> 1 timer
> Công tắc đèn báo linh tinh
> 
> Giá 2,1 triệu.


Cắp điện thử trước khi giao.
Dù hàng không bao test. 
Thấy lên đèn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

8 bộ rờle Omron 
Vừa tháo tủ
Không bao test 300k/8 bộ ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xy lanh trượt vuông CKD model SRL63B 820 con trượt nằm giữa dài khoản 1.17m
Hành trình 820 còn hoạt động tốt có dính 2 con sensor, nặng 17kg.

Giá 1.5 triệu (ưu tiên giao dịch tại nhà)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khởi động từ Fuji có gắn đuôi role nhiệt, 220v bao test
Giá 150k/1

----------


## CNC abc

> Khởi động từ Fuji có gắn đuôi role nhiệt, 220v bao test
> Giá 150k/1


Mình đăng ký 2 bộ nhé

----------


## ali35

> Khởi động từ Fuji có gắn đuôi role nhiệt, 220v bao test
> Giá 150k/1


em lấy cặp cuối cùng hàng 2 có khóa liên động cơ khí và cái lẻ to nhất hàng 1 nhé,bác giữ thứ 5 em ghé lấy ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em lấy cặp cuối cùng hàng 2 có khóa liên động cơ khí và cái lẻ to nhất hàng 1 nhé,bác giữ thứ 5 em ghé lấy ạ


Cặp có khóa chéo cơ còn. Cái to đã bán (200k) rồi nhe bác.

----------


## vufree

Chỉ Tui xài cái khởi từ này coi. Tui chưa biết xài sao mua.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Chỉ Tui xài cái khởi từ này coi. Tui chưa biết xài sao mua.


Chiều giờ 3 người hỏi cách sài rồi. Nó như role kính vậy mà có cái tiếp điểm chịu dòng cao hơn. Hôm nào cafe chỉ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Combo gồm 4 step motor 2pha size 42 .
> Đi kèm là bo mạch dùng con vi điều khiển 8x đời đầu  89C52 và 2 con ULN2803 ( con này lái step nè )
> Nguồn cấp AC 12V và 24V
> Jack cắm đầy đủ.
> 
> Giá ngâm cứu 170k /1bộ ( có khoản 30 bộ )


Hàng về đầy đủ.
Bóc ra 1 bộ cấm điện thử.
Thấy step đảo chiều liên tục.
Ae cần ngâm cứu alo nhe

----------


## ali35

> Cặp có khóa chéo cơ còn. Cái to đã bán (200k) rồi nhe bác.


vậy e lấy bộ khóa chéo ạ

----------


## ducduy9104

> Hàng về đầy đủ.
> Bóc ra 1 bộ cấm điện thử.
> Thấy step đảo chiều liên tục.
> Ae cần ngâm cứu alo nhe


Mấy bộ này trong đèn sân khấu nó lập trình xoay tà le nên bác thấy nó đảo liên tục là phải rồi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mấy bộ này trong đèn sân khấu nó lập trình xoay tà le nên bác thấy nó đảo liên tục là phải rồi.


Quan sát kỹ nó xoay có tuần tự chứ không xoay tà le đâu nhe.
Nên có thể sửa lại chương trình cho nó xoay theo ý mình rồi
( chắc ai thích ngâm cứu thì mới đem về ngắm rồi chỉnh )
.
---"""--- 
Thêm chút hướng dẫn  
Chổ đánh dấu màu xanh là 4 jack cấm motor.
Chổ 2 sợi khoanh màu đỏ ae đưa 10.5VAC hay 12VDC vô là được.


Thực tế trong clip đó nhe.

----------


## lehoongf

> Hàng về đầy đủ. 
> Ae cần thì 150k/1 bộ nhe
> 
> Đính kèm 43087


Bác để cho em 1 bộ nhá.Em gửi tiền luôn đấy.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp thước quang Heidenhain Ls403 Lm 370mm và
 Ls403 Lm270mm 
Giá không bao test 1,1 triệu /2 cây trong hình.





-----"""""------

Nguồn Japan input 220v output 48VDC 13A
Bao test giá 600k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ae có tài liệu hay cách đấu dây điều khiển đảo chiều em biến tần Miki Pulley VM1-07-2 cho mình xin với nhe.
Nó có đấu dây ra cho công tắc bậc cái chạy thuận rồi. Mò mò chích đại nó sụp nguồn điều khiên nên thôi.
Chờ ae có đụng qua hổ trợ với.
Thanks

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Cặp thước quang Heidenhain Ls403 Lm 370mm và
>  Ls403 Lm270mm 
> Giá không bao test 1,1 triệu /2 cây trong hình.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----"""""------
> ...


HO HO

Anh lấy cái nguồn này!

Hôm nọ đi bãi đánh rơi, hôm nay vật đã về với chủ!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu taro tự động 4 mũi Sugino Machine
Synchro Tapper model STB-L108 , max M8
Motor 3 pha 220v 1800rpm
Đã kiểm tra motor hoạt động tốt. Tầm hơn 25kg

Giá 2,5 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nhà em vừa nhập nhầm con máy cắt khắc laser phi kim 1625 sai mục đích sử dụng. Em chưa sử dụng nên có nhu cầu nhượng lại giá rẻ cho bác nào cần.
> 
>  Máy sử dụng cắt da giày, đệm xe, vải, khắc... ống phóng 150W.
> 
>  Giá nhập 190tr e để lại nhanh 160tr. 
> 
>  Bác nào có nhu cầu ới em nhé 0945684086


Xem hình với

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vỏ tủ điện nhật cũ 300x600x220 
15kg 
Giá 350k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chân kẹp sắt hàng nhật cũ chế khoan bàn phay cơ .

Giá  20k/1kg.
Ai cần thì hú mới lú khỏi bãi chắc là còn hàng.
Gửi tỉnh có phụ thu đóng gói với công giao hàng

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Vỏ tủ điện nhật cũ 300x600x220 
> 15kg 
> Giá 350k


Anh gui zalo giup em cai hinh voi ah

----------


## MinhPT

> Chân kẹp sắt hàng nhật cũ chế khoan bàn phay cơ .
> 
> Giá  20k/1kg.
> Ai cần thì hú mới lú khỏi bãi chắc là còn hàng.
> Gửi tỉnh có phụ thu đóng gói với công giao hàng


Bác xem giúp mình đường kính trục là bao nhiêu và như hình thì nặng khoảng bao nhiêu cân?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Anh gui zalo giup em cai hinh voi ah


Không biết sao ngay khúc đó chèn hình không được.

Hình đây



Còn ngoài bãi cũng có cái vỏ khá cứng 600x800x220

20k/1kg





-----""""------




> Bác xem giúp mình đường kính trục là bao nhiêu và như hình thì nặng khoảng bao nhiêu cân?


Mấy cái kẹp đầu khoan nó là phi 75 còn ống cột không có đo.
Từ 25 đến 30kg
Hàng đang có gạch gần nhà.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Hải , người ta không lấy chân gá khoan thì tui lấy nha .

----------


## jeanvaljean

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;124870]Không biết sao ngay khúc đó chèn hình không được.

Hình đây



Còn ngoài bãi cũng có cái vỏ khá cứng 600x800x220

20k/1kg





2 cai tủ nếu còn cái vỉ bắt linh kiện ben trong + hok móp méo thì em lấy nha bác
Mà cái tủ 600x800x220 nang bnhieu ah

----------


## Nguyenlinh

em xin ké miếng ạ. em cần mua 7m thanh răng bước 5. 7m xích nhựa cũ bản 3x4cm hoặc kích thước lơne nhỏ hơn cũng dc. 7m tấm chắn bụi ạ. bác nào có alo em 01692 787 357

----------


## dungtb

> em xin ké miếng ạ. em cần mua 7m thanh răng bước 5. 7m xích nhựa cũ bản 3x4cm hoặc kích thước lơne nhỏ hơn cũng dc. 7m tấm chắn bụi ạ. bác nào có alo em 01692 787 357


thanh răng em đang có modun 1.25, tấm chắn bụi rộng 200 dài tối đa 1.5m có thể gép nhiều tấm để dài hơn

----------


## jeanvaljean

[QUOTE=jeanvaljean;124877]


> Không biết sao ngay khúc đó chèn hình không được.
> 
> Hình đây
> 
> Đính kèm 43613
> 
> Còn ngoài bãi cũng có cái vỏ khá cứng 600x800x220
> 
> 20k/1kg
> ...


Bác Hải ới,em đợi tin bác ạh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cái 600x800 nặng 40kg móp tí do thao xuống quăng lung tung : đã có người mua.

Cái nhỏ trầy sơ sơ. Chắc lấy thì báo mình chở về.
Không chắc thì xem như không có vướn bận gì nhau nhe. Ai cần mình bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây IKO bảng 20 loại mỏng tải nhẹ mã LWLC20B dài 460
Mới bóng sáng trượt không rơ.

Giá 550k/1cặp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây con lăn hàng còn dùng được. Chắc bảng 25 hay 30 tại không chụp thấy mã. Dài tầm 1,9m
Cặp này có 8 con trượt. Nặng khoảng 24kg.

Giá 4.5 triệu. Hàng đang ở bãi. Ai nhắm dùng được hú nhe. O978788OO

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây NSK bảng 25 dài tầm 2,2m mã LH 25 loại con trượt dài sọc 1 cặp 4 con trượt hàng dùng được .
Cặp 4 con trượt
Giá 200k/1kg.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây IKO LWLA15 dài 840 hàng còn êm phót còn nguyên vẹn. Loại này con trượt to có lổ ren.
Nặng 4kg
Giá 1 triệu.







Và có 1 cặp y vậy cũng trượt êm không rơ dài 780 giá 900k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thiết bị đo đạt so lổ trong.( tạm gọi vậy )
Citizen watchco type BST-2 
Nó dùng cái đồng hồ so 0.001, có kèm theo 2 cặp mũi đo
Hàng cũ có hộp , kim nhay ngon lành khi nhấn cần gạt xuống nó banh càng ra đồng thời chạm que đồng hồ so.
Để ngâm cứu hoặc trưng bày cho lạ
Giá 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có mấy cục BT30 như hình

Big 30 MT2 dùng gắn cán MT2 sẵn luôn cái đầu khoan nhỏ
Giá 350K. (Đã bán)


------""""----
NT BT30-DC16A-90DD , nút KDB2825
Có collec

Giá 350K.

-----"""-----

Big new baby chuck BT30-NBS 10-75 , nút TIN SKN-10B
Có collec 
Giá 250k ( đã bán)

----""""-------

BT30-CTA10-45 không có collec
Giá 150k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm dầu bôi trơn Showa nhỏ gọn motor 220v loại này dùng tay cũng được kéo lên buông tay là bơm. Hoặc cấm điện motor nó chạy 1 hồi đủ mức chỉnh lượng cần bơm thì nó xịt ra
Đang có tại bãi. Ae nào cần hú nhe
Giá 650k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK 20TBA bảng 20 dài 460 loại 4 rãnh bi còn dùng tốt không rơ phót còn nguyên.

Giá 650k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ đo thủy bình điện tử NiKon AL-20 cùng Level sensor DS-30
Loại này dùng lasez để phát hiện . Mở máy nó quay vòng vòng để phát tia ra xung quanh chạm cảm biến thì nơi cảm biến phát kêu pít pít có báo lệch trên hay hay dưới.
Tất cả dùng pin đã test lên nguồn và hoạt động được như nhũng gì đã nêu bên trên.
Giá ngâm cứu 800k cho bộ này

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Toshiba VFNC3-2004P
400w input 3 pha 220v, output 0÷400hz.
Hàng hoạt động ngon lành.

Giá : 700k/1

----------


## Ga con

Cán BT30 DC16 collet lỗ nhiêu thế a
Mà còn không a  :Big Grin: 

Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ đo áp suất có ghi lại nhật ký.
Hàng YAZAKI model R1200-24M

lên dây thiều còn hoạt động.
Giá bán cho ae sưu tầm 800K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ step 5 pha Vexta : motor PK5913AW cùng driver DFU1514W nguồn 110V.
Test chạy ngon lành. Jack cấm đầy đủ
Giá: 2,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Pump xylanh 2 đầu dùng BRUSHLESS DC motor kéo xem sơ qua vừa nén được 2kgf vừa hút được hơn -700mbar.
Bằng nhôm
Hảng Thomas model: 2250ZC35
Giá 300k không bao test.
Bãi đang có nhiều. Ai cần alo.





Bãi bán chỉ có cục bơm không có driver nhe ae.
Hàng KHÔNG BAO TEST

----------


## huanpt

Lấy cho anh 1 cái nha

----------


## legiao

Pum xài điện gì mà cần driver vậy cha nội chụp đen trên đầu nhựa hay nhôm vậy

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Pum xài điện gì mà cần driver vậy cha nội chụp đen trên đầu nhựa hay nhôm vậy


Nó là động cơ BLDC 3 pha nên cần driver đó bác. Kiểu như cái ESC của dân mô hình ấy

----------


## vufree

Bơm Nước được không Pa?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bơm Nước được không Pa?


Xem tài liệu thì là khí. Hay mua cục về hút nước thử xem tía

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Pum xài điện gì mà cần driver vậy cha nội chụp đen trên đầu nhựa hay nhôm vậy


Cục nhôm.
---""--
Ae chờ mình xẹt ra rồi kết quả báo liền nhe. Xem có dính cái driver không thì sẽ bán kèm. 

Nhận gạch tất cả rồi nhe ( diễn đàn , tin nhắn zalo alo fb viber có đủ. Có tầm 50 cục

----""""----  
Vừa bán được combo dài hơn 3.5m

Có vốn có khi ôm 50 cục ngâm kíu.



Bơm khí hút chân không nhe ae ( xem tài liệu cho chắc )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm đã về đầy đủ. Ai đã đặt hàng chuyển nhe. Mai gửi luôn

----------


## khangscc

> Bơm đã về đầy đủ. Ai đã đặt hàng chuyển nhe. Mai gửi luôn


Cái loại này lấy biến tần setup chạy tạm được nha các bác, em đã thử rồi ạ, con y xì như của bác Hải ạ, lưu ý setup giống giống như servo mới chạy nha

----------


## winstarvn

> Cục nhôm.
> ---""--
> Ae chờ mình xẹt ra rồi kết quả báo liền nhe. Xem có dính cái driver không thì sẽ bán kèm. 
> 
> Nhận gạch tất cả rồi nhe ( diễn đàn , tin nhắn zalo alo fb viber có đủ. Có tầm 50 cục
> 
> ----""""----  
> Vừa bán được combo dài hơn 3.5m
> 
> Có vốn có khi ôm 50 cục ngâm kíu.


bộ này giá nhiêu vậy bác ? inbox dùm em với, nhắn zalo không thấy trả lời
thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bộ này giá nhiêu vậy bác ? inbox dùm em với, nhắn zalo không thấy trả lời
> thanks


Bán rồi bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo nhôm kích thước ngang 200 dài hơn 200 dùng cặp rây mỏng THK , vitme NSK C3Z nhỏ bước chắc 1 hành trình 85mm

Giá 500k. (Đã bán )








Không biết sao lại có tấm cuối

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> bộ này giá nhiêu vậy bác ? inbox dùm em với, nhắn zalo không thấy trả lời
> thanks


Mai qua nhà em em cho chiêm ngưỡng em nó nha anh. Đẹp không chê được ạ.:-)

----------


## winstarvn

> Mai qua nhà em em cho chiêm ngưỡng em nó nha anh. Đẹp không chê được ạ.:-)


ặc em hốt rồi à, sao kêu bỏ nghề rồi mà

----------


## Gamo

Hắn đã trở lại, lợi hại hơn xưa, giờ chơi toàn đồ khủng ko hà

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

hehe. có đâu anh. em giải nghệ đổi nghề ùi. Ai có sơ hở gì ra thì em lụm về thui ạ. Bữa vấp phải 2 cục sắt mấy tấn nên vác về luôn.:-)

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Cái loại này lấy biến tần setup chạy tạm được nha các bác, em đã thử rồi ạ, con y xì như của bác Hải ạ, lưu ý setup giống giống như servo mới chạy nha


set như nào ấy bác. 
dùng biến tần thường ấy ah bác.

----------


## vopminh

> Xem tài liệu thì là khí. Hay mua cục về hút nước thử xem tía


Món này phía trên xilanh dùng lá thép đàn hồi có hình dáng che kín bắp piston, trên lá thép có xẻ các rãnh để là van xả và hút khí. Nên không dùng bơm nước được , nhưng làm cả bơm chân không và bơm khí nén được ạ. Mấy máy này chạy liên tục quanh năm suốt tháng được đó. Thường DCBL chạy chục ngàn giờ liên tục vô tư.

----------


## Gamo

> hehe. có đâu anh. em giải nghệ đổi nghề ùi. Ai có sơ hở gì ra thì em lụm về thui ạ. Bữa vấp phải 2 cục sắt mấy tấn nên vác về luôn.:-)


Hohoho, cho xin hình mấy cục mấy tấn đi....

----------


## Mới CNC

> Combo nhôm kích thước ngang 200 dài hơn 200 dùng cặp rây mỏng THK , vitme NSK C3Z nhỏ bước chắc 1 hành trình 85mm
> 
> Giá 500k. (Đã bán )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cụ nào sí bộ này không dùng thì để tui nha!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn 5VDC 1.5A loại gắn rây nhôm input 220v
Giá 150k





----""""-----

Bộ điều khiển tốc độ motor OM điện 110

Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bãi đang có vài em bơm nén và hút chân không 2 trong 1 nhe.
Hảng Thomas model 2505ZC ( tài liệu nói hút hơn -kg/cm2 (880mbar), nén max gần 7kg/cm2)
loại này dùng điện trực tiếp AC 110V
Bơm nằm trong thùng bằng sắt ,có sẵn quạt làm mát rất đẹp kiểm tra phần cơn khí quay nhẹ và có tiếng hút nén ọc ẹc ọc ẹc..

Giá bán 900k (không bao test)

Ae cần bao test thì giá 1 triệu nhe.

----------


## ali35

> Nguồn 5VDC 1.5A loại gắn rây nhôm input 220v
> Giá 150k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----""""-----
> 
> ...


em lấy cả 2 món này nha,bác giữ dùm qua tuần e lấy ạ

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em lấy cả 2 món này nha,bác giữ dùm qua tuần e lấy ạ


Vậy bác hốt 3 bộ rơ le omron cuộn dây 24vdc luôn đi thêm 100k nữa .

----------


## ali35

> Vậy bác hốt 3 bộ rơ le omron cuộn dây 24vdc luôn đi thêm 100k nữa .


ok luôn bác

----------


## ali35

> Vậy bác hốt 3 bộ rơ le omron cuộn dây 24vdc luôn đi thêm 100k nữa .
> 
> Đính kèm 43950


ok luôn bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu bơm khí nén loại không dầu hàng Japan hiệu ULVAC 
Model DOP-88SP , chạy bằng Brushless DC motor Fuji 200v 170W.
Max 6 kg/cm2 , 88 lít/ phút
Hàng nhìn đẹp như mới.
Khuyến mãi luôn cái mạch driver đi kèm(zin trong hộp chứa cái bơm) cho ae dể ngâm cứu.
Loại này dùng đầu hút để hút chân không cũng được luôn

Giá 1.2 triệu ( không bao test) Đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ servo Yaskawa 200w vừa tháo máy
Motor SGM-02B312 gắn hộp số Seisan gear drive
 type BK3-29B-02YEKAK1 
Driver SGD02BP input 110V.

Nguyên bộ không bao test giá 1,7 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tiếp là bộ 50w Yaskawa 50w driver SGDA-A5BP  input 110V
Motor SGM-A5B312 tháo cùng máy với bộ 200w bên trên.

Giá không bao test: 650k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy phát hàn 2.2KVA 50hz/3.1KVA 60hz nhìn còn sáng bên trong đầy đủ đồ .
Hảng Shindaiwa có ngõ ra 100v 158A
Còn ngoài bãi 
Giá không bao test: 4 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bãi đang có vài em bơm nén và hút chân không 2 trong 1 nhe.
> Hảng Thomas model 2505ZC ( tài liệu nói hút hơn -kg/cm2 (880mbar), nén max gần 7kg/cm2)
> loại này dùng điện trực tiếp AC 110V
> Bơm nằm trong thùng bằng sắt ,có sẵn quạt làm mát rất đẹp kiểm tra phần cơn khí quay nhẹ và có tiếng hút nén ọc ẹc ọc ẹc..
> 
> Giá bán 900k (không bao test)
> 
> Ae cần bao test thì giá 1 triệu nhe.
> 
> ...





Hôm qua có lấy 2 cái về giao sẵn lấy 1 cái về dùng.
Cấm điện 110v nó chạy cũng êm.

Hàng vẫn còn đầy bãi.
Giá bao test 1 triệu , không bao test 900k .

Hình nó đây.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Pump xylanh 2 đầu dùng BRUSHLESS DC motor kéo xem sơ qua vừa nén được 2kg/cm2 vừa hút được hơn -700mbar.
> Bằng nhôm
> Hảng Thomas model: 2250ZC35
> Giá 300k không bao test.
> Bãi đang có nhiều. Ai cần alo.
> 
> Đính kèm 43869
> 
> Đính kèm 43870
> ...



Hàng còn ngoài bãi ae cần hú nhe.
Hôm qua bác saudau lấy 1 em về test có gửi cái clip ae xem .
Mới dùng 12V mà thấy cũng mạnh lắm.

----------

saudau

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ngoài 2 loại pump Thomas trên ngoài bãi có vài em pump 
IZM-90T loại này 2 đầu. Kích thước to hơn con Thomas 
Thân phi 100 dài 250 cao 200 nằm trong thùng sắt  nên còn mới. 
Có kèm cái mạch driver ( dạng như biến tần đơn giản )
Mạch dùng con IGBT sanyo denki STK623-027, trên mạch có jack cấm để chỉnh tốc độ khả năng là gắn biến trở.
Mạch có thể input 110V.

Giá bao test thì 1,3 triệu.








Tấm nhôm tản nhiệt to bằng tấm bo mạch

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Quạt làm hút Sanyo denki 12VDC. To gần 200.
Giá 100k/2. 





----"""----

Quạt vuông 80 điện 12VDC 
Giá 100k/8.

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch quạt hút 200 và 80 nhé! Chiều qua Huỳnh Mẫn Đạt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gạch quạt hút 200 và 80 nhé! Chiều qua Huỳnh Mẫn Đạt


Lụm gạch.

Quạt to còn 4 cái. Quạt nhỏ còn 16 cái

----------


## audiophilevn

cho mình gạch cái quạt hút to nhé, chiều chạy qua lấy
0907.961.476

----------


## Trucvt

em gạch cả số quạt còn lại.

Thanks!

Trucvt

----------


## dieuthuyenvtt

Ve chai Ái Lon

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;125704]Quạt làm hút Sanyo denki 12VDC. To gần 200.
Giá 100k/2. 





----"""----
cái này còn thì em lấy 2 cái nhe

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;125704]Quạt làm hút Sanyo denki 12VDC. To gần 200.
Giá 100k/2. 





----"""----
cái này còn thì em lấy 2 cái nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có tấm nhôm 350x400x14 hay 15 nặng 6kg.
Giá 400k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hàng còn ngoài bãi ae cần hú nhe.
> Hôm qua bác saudau lấy 1 em về test có gửi cái clip ae xem .
> Mới dùng 12V mà thấy cũng mạnh lắm.




Pump Thomas model 2205ZC có ae nào lấy số lượng thì báo mình nhe.
Bơm hơi mà dùng BLDC motor thì mục đích nó là chỉnh được lượng hơi ra và áp ra ổn định ( chạy trực tiếp không qua bình tích).
Giá 2,5 triệu/10.
       4,8 triệu/20.

Bơm nằm trong mấy cái hộp nhôm này ( bãi lấy hộp)

----------

TigerHN

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Bộ servo Yaskawa 200w vừa tháo máy
> Motor SGM-02B312 gắn hộp số Seisan gear drive
>  type BK3-29B-02YEKAK1 
> Driver SGD02BP input 110V.
> 
> Nguyên bộ không bao test giá 1,7 triệu


Bác cho hỏi bộ này dùng điện 110v là 1 pha hay 3 pha vậy? Dây jack đủ không? Và bác test chưa?

----------


## khangscc

> Bác cho hỏi bộ này dùng điện 110v là 1 pha hay 3 pha vậy? Dây jack đủ không? Và bác test chưa?


Hình thể hiện đầy đủ và bác hải đã nói rõ rồi đó bác không đọc không xem kỹ à

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác cho hỏi bộ này dùng điện 110v là 1 pha hay 3 pha vậy? Dây jack đủ không? Và bác test chưa?


Điện 1 pha ( 110v mình thì chưa thấy 3 pha ).
Dây jack đây đủ ( dây bị cắt đôi )
Mình bán không bao test nên chưa test

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme THK phi 20 bước 40 hành trình 460 tổng dài 600 gối đỡ 2 đầu có 1 cái là FK sẵn luôn mặt bích motor. Có sẵn áo đai ốc và đầu vitme có pulley chạy dây đai.
Hàng nhìn xấu nhưng ko có rơ sượn gì ráo.
Dành cho máy di chuyển tịnh tiến tốc độ nhanh. Tấm nhôm dọc vitme là cái che bụi sẽ tháo bỏ xem như không có
Có 2 cây
Giá 500k/1

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Hình thể hiện đầy đủ và bác hải đã nói rõ rồi đó bác không đọc không xem kỹ à


Bác thông cảm do em chưa biết gì về ac servo nên tính mua 1 bộ về ngâm cứu nên hỏi cho chắc đó mà.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Kẹp 3 chấu khí nén phi 60 dài 100 tính luôn chấu trên.
Loại này thường dùng kẹp cắp phôi hay gắn tay máy.
Giá 250k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác thông cảm do em chưa biết gì về ac servo nên tính mua 1 bộ về ngâm cứu nên hỏi cho chắc đó mà.


Ngâm cứu thì bạn mua bộ này đi.

Tiếp là bộ 50w Yaskawa 50w driver SGDA-A5BP  input 110V
Motor SGM-A5B312 tháo cùng máy với bộ 200w bên trên.

Giá không bao test: 650k

Đính kèm 43965

Đính kèm 43966

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ngoài 2 loại pump Thomas trên ngoài bãi có vài em pump 
> IZM-90T loại này 2 đầu. Kích thước to hơn con Thomas 
> Thân phi 100 dài 250 cao 200 nằm trong thùng sắt  nên còn mới. 
> Có kèm cái mạch driver ( dạng như biến tần đơn giản )
> Mạch dùng con IGBT sanyo denki STK623-027, trên mạch có jack cấm để chỉnh tốc độ khả năng là gắn biến trở.
> Mạch có thể input 110V.
> 
> Giá bao test thì 1,3 triệu.
> 
> ...


Hàng chạy rất ổn định.
Ae có nhu cầu alo nhe. Còn 3 cái loại này

----------

foxnguyen

----------


## Trucvt

Giọng nhe yêu quá ta  :Big Grin:

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vừa đập gần bể hộp bộ điều khiển tốc độ cho mấy em motor Oriental .  Đầy đủ chân đế , biến trở 
Giá không bao test 250k.

----------


## ali35

> Vừa đập gần bể hộp bộ điều khiển tốc độ cho mấy em motor Oriental .  Đầy đủ chân đế , biến trở 
> Giá không bao test 250k.


hê hê em lấy cái này nhé, cuoi tuan ghe bac lay nhe

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Ngâm cứu thì bạn mua bộ này đi.
> 
> Tiếp là bộ 50w Yaskawa 50w driver SGDA-A5BP  input 110V
> Motor SGM-A5B312 tháo cùng máy với bộ 200w bên trên.
> 
> Giá không bao test: 650k
> 
> Đính kèm 43965
> 
> Đính kèm 43966


Em tính mua ngâm cứu rồi lắp vào máy luôn, sẽ tiết kiệm được tiền vì 50w không đủ công suất cho máy của Em.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> hê hê em lấy cái này nhé, cuoi tuan ghe bac lay nhe


Cuối tuần nhe bác.

---""""-----

Có 2 bộ điều khiển motor hộp số nhỏ nhỏ loại 90w hay 100w 

1 cái hàng nhật cũ 
 1 cái hàng Đài Loan chưa qua sử dụng ( phụ tùng theo máy )
Motor OM 3 pha 220v vẫn dùng được với 2 bộ này nhe

Giá bao test 150k/1.

----------


## dobinh1961

Có bộ nào điều khiển moto 750w không nhỉ

----------


## ali35

> Cuối tuần nhe bác.
> 
> ---""""-----
> 
> Có 2 bộ điều khiển motor hộp số nhỏ nhỏ loại 90w hay 100w 
> 
> 1 cái hàng nhật cũ 
>  1 cái hàng Đài Loan chưa qua sử dụng ( phụ tùng theo máy )
> Motor OM 3 pha 220v vẫn dùng được với 2 bộ này nhe
> ...


em lấy luôn 3 bộ có fix giá ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây IKO LWES15 dài 1120 
Hàng không rơ.

Giá 1,1 triệu.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Kẹp 3 chấu khí nén phi 60 dài 100 tính luôn chấu trên.
> Loại này thường dùng kẹp cắp phôi hay gắn tay máy.
> Giá 250k.


Con này luc kep dc bnhieu kg anh?

----------


## motogia

> Có tấm nhôm 350x400x14 hay 15 nặng 6kg.
> Giá 400k.
> 
> Đính kèm 44097


Bác ơi còn tấm nào như vậy nữa không, em cần một cặp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hàng chạy rất ổn định.
> Ae có nhu cầu alo nhe. Còn 3 cái loại này


Ae mua về test thử có phản hồi là e này rất mạnh chạy êm .
Bình 18 lít chỉ chạy 50 giây là đạt 6 kg/cm2.

Đang còn 1 bộ giá 1,3 triệu nhe ae.


--------""""""-------
Có 1 bộ pump Thomas model 2450ZA dùng BLDC motor .
Có sẵn driver của nó , điện 110V chỉnh được tốc độ.

Đã test  chạy ngon lành.

Giá 900K.

----------


## waranty

Bạn cho mình lấy 1 cái bơm Thomas model: 2250ZC35 Giá 300k nhé. Cho mình xin stk. Thanks bạn!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bạn cho mình lấy 1 cái bơm Thomas model: 2250ZC35 Giá 300k nhé. Cho mình xin stk. Thanks bạn!


Sms O9787885OO đi bác.


@motogia : nhôm đó có 1 tấm ah.
@jeanvaljean: cái kẹp đó không biết nữa , nhưng nhìn cái chấu nó thì 0.2kg khỏe

-----""""----

Khớp nối mềm miki pulley 25-25 . Phi 50 dài 62 .

Giá 200k.



-----"""-----

Khớp nối mềm 22-35 , phi 80 dài 100.

Giá đã bán.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

rây còn trong bọc chưa dùng hàng THK RSR15WN bảng ngang 45 dài tầm 150.
Giá 250k/1 cây.
Lấy 2 cây bao ship.

----------


## Ninh Tran

có dư cái bo mạch nào của mấy cái bơm kia không bác.

----------


## chetaocnc

đồng hồ đo tốc đọ dùng cảm biến gì thế anh! nếu test ok em đặt con giữa nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

3 mũi phay OSG cán 8 , hàng nằm trong hộp mà hộp thì nằm trong thùng nước mưa. Rút khỏi hộp cho dể mua.
4 me : 4 , 5.6 , 6 HSS Co
Giá 200k/3 cây trong hình.




----"""""----
3 mũi phay 2 me trong đó có 1 cây NaChi 5.1
1 cây 5.5 và 1 cây 3.1 Hss Co

Giá 200k/3.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Pump xylanh 2 đầu dùng BRUSHLESS DC motor kéo xem sơ qua vừa nén được 2kgf vừa hút được hơn -700mbar.
> Bằng nhôm
> Hảng Thomas model: 2250ZC35
> Giá 300k không bao test.
> Bãi đang có nhiều. Ai cần alo.
> 
> Đính kèm 43869
> 
> Đính kèm 43870
> ...


Hàng chỉ còn 1 cái duy nhất tại nhà.

Anh em cần thì phải gôm đủ 10 mình mới lấy hàng về được.
300k/1.
2500k/10.



Clip này của bác saudau test với mấy cái mạch RC mức 3/9

----------

lehoongf

----------


## saudau

Hihi, mới khoe cái clip test là đã thấy trên đây òi. Cái chai đó thuộc loại dày chứ ko mỏng như mấy cái chai nước suối thôn thường. Hơi bất ngờ với xái bơm này. Do ko có bàn chân không nên đành lấy phế liệu để test đồ ve chai thôi. Lại ko có cái ESC 6s nên đành lấy nguồn vi tính chạy cục cùi bắp 4s đỡ .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hàng chỉ còn 1 cái duy nhất tại nhà.
> 
> Anh em cần thì phải gôm đủ 10 mình mới lấy hàng về được.
> 300k/1.
> 2500k/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Clip này của bác saudau test với mấy cái mạch RC mức 3/9


Cái cuối cùng tại nhà đã bán

----------


## huanpt

Tớ có cái ESC 6s mà tìm mãi không ra cái phát PWM, arduino thì báo lỗi không nạp được. Chán.

----------


## phuongmd

http://kienhobby.com/test-servo-va-m...hien-id73.html

Nó đây bác huanpt. Mình xài nhiều thấy ok.

----------


## motogia

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;126113]Sms O9787885OO đi bác.


@motogia : nhôm đó có 1 tấm ah.


-----""""----

Xin lỗi bác, do em đổi phương án nên , dừng lấy tấm nhôm nhé, hẹn ủng hộ bác khi khác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hàng chỉ còn 1 cái duy nhất tại nhà.
> 
> Anh em cần thì phải gôm đủ 10 mình mới lấy hàng về được.
> 300k/1.
> 2500k/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Clip này của bác saudau test với mấy cái mạch RC mức 3/9


Mới lấy về 10 cái giao. Hiện còn lại 4 cái. Ae có nhu cầu alo nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Quạt mini vuông 40 Sanyo . 24VDC
Hàng không bao test nhưng toàn quay nhẹ êm

70k/10 cái ( có dầy có dẹp nhe ae, dầy nhiều hơn dẹp)

----------


## anhxco

> Quạt mini vuông 40 Sanyo . 24VDC
> Hàng không bao test nhưng toàn quay nhẹ êm
> 
> 70k/10 cái ( có dầy có dẹp nhe ae, dầy nhiều hơn dẹp)


em lấy nguyên mớ này, có đc 150k k bác nhỉ  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em lấy nguyên mớ này, có đc 150k k bác nhỉ ?


Mớ đó 210k đó bác.
Đã chia cho 2 bác khác mớ này rồi.
Ngày mai sẽ có 30 cái nữa. Bác lấy 210k nhe..

Lưu ý là dầy dẹp đi chung tỉ lệ 2:1

----------


## vndic

> Mớ đó 210k đó bác.
> Đã chia cho 2 bác khác mớ này rồi.
> Ngày mai sẽ có 30 cái nữa. Bác lấy 210k nhe


Còn nữa không anh, cho mình 30 cái loại dày

----------


## ali35

cho đăng ký 10 cái nha bác (6 dầy 4 mỏng dùm nha bác) ,thứ 3 em ghé  lấy nhá

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp ghép từ nhôm tấm mỏng khoản 1mm lổ hang như hình.
Kích thước 210x160x200 nặng khoản kg.
Ae dùng được hú nhe.
50k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy tiện xấu nặng nhưng còn khá đủ đồ nặng tầm 800kg có mấy cái nhông đi kèm mà quên chộp.
Quay tới quay lui được mà rơ lại gối vitme , tự động chạy X có luôn nhe.
Bãi kêu giá xác chết trên cao nguyên 10 triệu. 
Mình bán 12 triệu ( phí vận chuyển ae chịu nhe ).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hàng chỉ còn 1 cái duy nhất tại nhà.
> 
> Anh em cần thì phải gôm đủ 10 mình mới lấy hàng về được.
> 300k/1.
> 2500k/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Clip này của bác saudau test với mấy cái mạch RC mức 3/9


Hàng về thêm 1 ít nữa nhe ae.
Có nhu cầu alo 



Giao lưu được cái drive BLDC model CSBL200 .
Chỉ nén tai 1 đầu thấy khá mạnh , nếu đấu 2 đầu bơm lại sẽ mạnh hơn.

----------


## maxx.side

Để em 2 con nhé anh, có driver càng tốt, tối em chuyển tiền nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## khangscc

Máy bơm mini lợi hại lắm nha các cụ, em test ecs 3s áp 18v chạy rất ư là mạnh, mấy cụ mua ecs 3-4s chạy 18-20v vô tư vì fet chiu áp thường cao hơn áp danh định 2 lần nhé, lm317 trong ecs thì không lo chết rồi

----------


## vopminh

> Hàng về thêm 1 ít nữa nhe ae.
> Có nhu cầu alo 
> 
> Đính kèm 44532
> 
> Giao lưu được cái drive BLDC model CSBL200 .
> Chỉ nén tai 1 đầu thấy khá mạnh , nếu đấu 2 đầu bơm lại sẽ mạnh hơn.


Em gạch 1 cái bơm nhe bác Hải, khi nào về ADV em ghé qua lấy.
Em kết cái vụ điều chỉnh được tốc độ nè, em toàn phải dùng bypass valve để chỉnh áp chân không.

----------


## maxx.side

HI anh Hải inbox lại số tài khoảng VCB giúp em nhé, inbox của anh full rồi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@maxx.side: nhận gạch 2 em bơm 2250Z, mình không có driver nhe bác.
@vopminh: nhận gạch nhe bác. 
Chưa có số tk thì sms O9787885OO nhe.
Sau khi nhận gạch hàng tại nhà còn 1 em nhe.

----------


## vopminh

Bác chỉ chỗ em mua Esc và bộ bộ chỉnh pwm là ok rùi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hàng chỉ còn 1 cái duy nhất tại nhà.
> 
> Anh em cần thì phải gôm đủ 10 mình mới lấy hàng về được.
> 300k/1.
> 2500k/10.
> 
> Đính kèm 44303
> 
> Clip này của bác saudau test với mấy cái mạch RC mức 3/9


mình không có bán driver nhe ae.

Ae có nhu cầu alo nhe 

Có cái sơ đồ dây của nó ae xem khi cần

----------

anhxco

----------


## BKH

> @maxx.side: nhận gạch 2 em bơm 2250Z, mình không có driver nhe bác.
> @vopminh: nhận gạch nhe bác. 
> Chưa có số tk thì sms O9787885OO nhe.
> Sau khi nhận gạch hàng tại nhà còn 1 em nhe.


Em gạch 1 con nha bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm Thomas model 2250Z ae đặt hàng thì chuyển trước mình giữ hàng nhe. Hàng còn nhiều ngoài bãi ae thông cảm nhe.


---"""--- 

Bộ PLC Hitachi EH 150 cpu 104A
Vừa tháo tủ còn khá mới .
Bao test giá 1,5 triệu.

----------


## chetaocnc

Bơm còn không anh em kiếm cái về xài

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bơm còn không anh em kiếm cái về xài


Qua nhà lấy hoặc chuyển trước. Alo cho tiện nhe bạn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đã nhận tiền mua pump Thomas 2250z :
Maxx.side : 2 cái
Vopminh : 1 cái
BKhiep     1 cai
Hàng để sẵn ở nhà. Ae tranh thủ qua chở về nhe.


-----""""----

Có 2 lưởi cuốc gắn hợp kim như hình 
Gắn mũi hợp kim còn nguyên keo bọc bảo vệ.

Giá 150k/2.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biết là sẽ khó . Hàng cho ae vượt khó
Driver tích hợp trong step motor 5 pha có encoder VRDM564/50LNA hàng của Đức như hình.

Giá 200k/1

----------


## maxx.side

Motor size bao nhieu vậy anh Hải

----------


## Gamo

> Biết là sẽ khó . Hàng cho ae vượt khó
> Driver tích hợp trong step motor 5 pha có encoder VRDM564/50LNA hàng của Đức như hình.
> 
> Giá 200k/1


Nhà ngươi làm cho nó chạy được ko? Đang có 1 thùng mà bó tay

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nhà ngươi làm cho nó chạy được ko? Đang có 1 thùng mà bó tay


Không biết làm mới nói khó.

Mật thư giá tốt cái thúng đó đi

----------


## doanthienthinh

> Quạt mini vuông 40 Sanyo . 24VDC
> Hàng không bao test nhưng toàn quay nhẹ êm
> 
> 70k/10 cái ( có dầy có dẹp nhe ae, dầy nhiều hơn dẹp)
> 
> Đính kèm 44401
> 
> Đính kèm 44402


Còn không bác em ké 30 cái với nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Còn không bác em ké 30 cái với nhé.


Mới lấy về 50 cái. Sms o9787885OO lấy số tk nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Miki Pulley VM1-07-2 . Input 220v công suất 1 ngựa
Nó có đấu dây ra cho công tắc bật cái chạy thuận rồi. Trên nắp có gắn sẵn biến trở ngoài.  Các thông số  như thời gian tăng tốc giảm tốc chỉnh bằng biến trở trên mạch.
Bên trong mới đẹp . Test chạy ngon lành.
Dùng kéo motor 3 pha 220 quá ngon (tần số dưới 120hz)
Lưu ý: hiện tại chỉ biết bật cho nó chạy 1 chiều. Chổ nào đảo chiều không biết.
Dùng kéo quạt hay bơm nước ngon lành nhe.

Giá 800k

----------


## khangscc

Show tí hình ảnh cái bơm mini. 1.30s lên đc 4 kí  :Big Grin:

----------

saudau, thanhhaitdt

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Biến tần Miki Pulley VM1-07-2 . Input 220v công suất 1 ngựa
> Nó có đấu dây ra cho công tắc bật cái chạy thuận rồi. Trên nắp có gắn sẵn biến trở ngoài.  Các thông số  như thời gian tăng tốc giảm tốc chỉnh bằng biến trở trên mạch.
> Bên trong mới đẹp . Test chạy ngon lành.
> Dùng kéo motor 3 pha 220 quá ngon (tần số dưới 120hz)
> Lưu ý: hiện tại chỉ biết bật cho nó chạy 1 chiều. Chổ nào đảo chiều không biết.
> Dùng kéo quạt hay bơm nước ngon lành nhe.
> 
> Giá 800k


EM lấy 1  cái bác ơi (lấy cái nào đẹp đẹp nha)

----------


## hminhtq

> Show tí hình ảnh cái bơm mini. 1.30s lên đc 4 kí


Cụ cho e hỏi max nó đc bao ký em ôm 1 con về chế máy nén khí mini

----------


## ali35

> Biến tần Miki Pulley VM1-07-2 . Input 220v công suất 1 ngựa
> Nó có đấu dây ra cho công tắc bật cái chạy thuận rồi. Trên nắp có gắn sẵn biến trở ngoài.  Các thông số  như thời gian tăng tốc giảm tốc chỉnh bằng biến trở trên mạch.
> Bên trong mới đẹp . Test chạy ngon lành.
> Dùng kéo motor 3 pha 220 quá ngon (tần số dưới 120hz)
> Lưu ý: hiện tại chỉ biết bật cho nó chạy 1 chiều. Chổ nào đảo chiều không biết.
> Dùng kéo quạt hay bơm nước ngon lành nhe.
> 
> Giá 800k
> 
> ...


input 220 là 1fa hay 3fa vậy bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> input 220 là 1fa hay 3fa vậy bác


3 pha zin đã test bằng 1 pha vẫn chạy bình thường

----------


## khangscc

> Cụ cho e hỏi max nó đc bao ký em ôm 1 con về chế máy nén khí mini


Em test max lên được 6 ký do bị giới hạn ở nguồn là 18v và chưa có rơle nên chưa dám bơm nữa sợ nổ bình  :Big Grin:

----------


## jeanvaljean

> 3 pha zin đã test bằng 1 pha vẫn chạy bình thường


Để 1 cái đẹp thật đẹp cho em nha anh Hải..về kịp thì tối ghé lấy,ko thì mai ghe nha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> EM lấy 1  cái bác ơi (lấy cái nào đẹp đẹp nha)


Chỉ có 1 cái duy nhất.
Tranh thủ qua lấy nhe

----------


## vopminh

> Show tí hình ảnh cái bơm mini. 1.30s lên đc 4 kí


Bác mới dùng có 1 đầu thôi phải ko? Mà lên hơi nhanh vãi so với cái thân nó. Bác nào chơi cái này đi vá xe lưu động đc nè, cái bơm xe hơi mini chạy khùng luôn mới lên đc 2.5kg.

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm Thomas model 2250Z vừa về hơn chục cái.
Chưa có driver nhe.
Giá 300k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bơm Thomas model 2250Z vừa về hơn chục cái.
> Chưa có driver nhe.
> Giá 300k/1


Nén cũng được mà hút cũng ngon.
Clip này bác saudau test



Hàng về. Ae nào chuyển khoản rồi thì mình giữ nhe.
 Không nhận gạch đá.
Chưa chuyển tiền mà chạy qua nhà lấy không có bơm thì mình không chịu trách nhiệm gì nhe

----------


## dobinh1961

Giá tốt quá không biết CNC nhiều nên ......

----------


## inhainha

> Nén cũng được mà hút cũng ngon.
> Clip này bác saudau test


Con này công suất nhiêu vậy bác chủ? Động cơ nó có phải là BLDC không vậy? Có thể dùng mấy cái BLDC của Vexta để lái không? Nếu được thì mình lượm 1 con nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

4 cục nhôm nhật cũ: 
164x75x21 
Giá 120k/4.



----"""-----

Tấm nhôm nhật cũ .
Vuông 480 dầy 30 có chặt xéo 4 gốc.
Nặng 17kg.

Giá 900k

----------


## khangscc

> Nhà ngươi làm cho nó chạy được ko? Đang có 1 thùng mà bó tay


Lấy đèn pin soi vào ngõ quan là chạy à :Big Grin: , không biết có ai chạy chưa chứ em chạy rồi

----------


## Hung rau

Có cái bơm nào có driver ko Hải? Nếu có cho đặt 1 cái, sẵn tiện đi lấy mấy cái quạt luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có cái bơm nào có driver ko Hải? Nếu có cho đặt 1 cái, sẵn tiện đi lấy mấy cái quạt luôn.


Driver ko có nhe bác. Còn mấy cái quạt bác đặt em để sẵn trong bọc rồi.
Tầm 2 ngày nữa chắc tìm ko ra đâu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có vài con khởi Fuji tháo máy dệt hàng như hình có cái tiếp điểm phụ gắn thêm. Cuộn 220v.
Đồng giá 150K/1. ( đã bán hết cho bác Ali35)

Cục nào cũng có tiếp điểm phu  nhe

----------


## ali35

> Có vài con khởi Fuji tháo máy dệt hàng như hình có cái tiếp điểm phụ gắn thêm. Cuộn 220v.
> Đồng giá 150K/1.
> 
> Cục nào cũng có tiếp điểm phu  nhe


em lấy hết đống này nhé,cuối tuần ghé lấy cùng với mấy cái quạt lun

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn 24VDC input 220v.
Test ngon lành
Omron 24v 4.5A giá 200k.

Nguồn Japan 24V 7A   giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nén cũng được mà hút cũng ngon.
> Clip này bác saudau test
> 
> 
> 
> Hàng về. Ae nào chuyển khoản rồi thì mình giữ nhe.
>  Không nhận gạch đá.
> Chưa chuyển tiền mà chạy qua nhà lấy không có bơm thì mình không chịu trách nhiệm gì nhe


----"""----

Vừa bơm xe vừa hút chì luôn. 
Có người mua về làm hút chì hàn.
Nên mình cũng làm thử. Thấy cũng hoạt đông ngon lành.
Để hút tốt nên làm qua 1 cái bầu nhỏ và có lưới lọc tránh chì về bơm.

----------


## Thai Khang

Bác chủ có nén bình khí ko.  Con này chạy trực tiếp cũng khó sử dụng, với lại driver...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác chủ có nén bình khí ko.  Con này chạy trực tiếp cũng khó sử dụng, với lại driver...


Thích nén bình thì nén bình. Bơm vỏ xe thì trực tiếp hay xịt bụi chạy trực tiếp cũng được
Với lại driver thì mua. Hút thì chạy trực tiếp được

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn Meawel 24VDC 14.6A  input 220V.
Hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 400K /1.



---""""-----

Nguồn XP Power model F4J6A5AH3.
Input 110/220V 
Output  : 5V 8A , 15V 8A ,  15V 8A , 24V 8A
Không bao test giá 400k
Bao test giá 500K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mấy bộ điều khiển tốc độ motor OM
Hàng đẹp điện 220V mấy em motor kiểu oriental 1 pha hay 3 pha có thắng hay không thắng đều được.
Hàng bao test 

Giá 350K/1.

----------


## ali35

> Mấy bộ điều khiển tốc độ motor OM
> Hàng đẹp điện 220V mấy em motor kiểu oriental 1 pha hay 3 pha có thắng hay không thắng đều được.
> Hàng bao test 
> 
> Giá 350K/1.


đăng ký 1 bộ nhe bác,qua tuần nghé lấy nha bác,cái này khoảng mấy W hả bác

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Mấy bộ điều khiển tốc độ motor OM
> Hàng đẹp điện 220V mấy em motor kiểu oriental 1 pha hay 3 pha có thắng hay không thắng đều được.
> Hàng bao test 
> 
> Giá 350K/1.


Cái Driver này chạy được con Brushless DC 30W Oriental không bạn ?

----------


## maxx.side

Anh Hải em lấy 2 bộ này nhé, có gì thứ 2 em chuyển khoản nhé, anh tìm dc motor của nó từ 60-90W thì em lấy luôn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có đủ speed control giao bác ali35 và maxx.side nhe



-----""""------
Cặp khớp nối cạc-đăng đẹp mới 12-14

Giá 350k/2  ( có gạch )



-----""""----

Có 1 khớp nối cạc-đăng thép cứng đẹp sơ bộ 20-20

Giá 350k.

----------


## mactech

Em lấy cái cuối 20-20 nhé!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Phát xung bằng tay 100 xung ra A B . 
Nguồn 5V. 
Loại này đưa A vào pul ,  B vào dir của driver khi quay thuận motor quay thuận khi quay ngược motor sẽ chạy ngược.

Giá 500k/1





Trong clip test dùng driver 5phase Đài Loan Fondsheen FD501
kéo con 596 dòng 2.8A

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ac servo motor Fuji  400w  hàng còn đẹp cốt jack cấm còn nguyên vẹn quay nhẹ êm.
 model GYC401DC1-SA-Z12
Giá 800k/1

----------


## vufree

Con này Driver Yakawa sigma 2 được không Bác?

----------


## Gamo

Hốt hết về thử đi ông anh

----------


## vufree

Xúi dại hả  :Cool:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Con này Driver Yakawa sigma 2 được không Bác?


Cái nào pul/dir được thì được

----------


## mayphaymong

HÀng nhập hay sao bác. xem thì qua đâu xem đc ạ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> HÀng nhập hay sao bác. xem thì qua đâu xem đc ạ?


Xem tại đây O9787885OO...

----"""""----

Ae đã gạch thì tranh thủ lấy hàng giúp nhe. 
Có qua lấy hàng nhớ báo trước nhe ae
Gạch mà chưa chuyển tiền quá 2 ngày xem như tự hủy gạch.

-----"""------ 

Khớp nối miki pulley 10-12.

Giá 150k

----------


## trucnguyen

> Khớp nối miki pulley 10-12.
> 
> Giá 150k


Em lấy cái khớp nhé, mai ghé lấy trả tiền luôn được không. Đang cần 2 cái.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối cạc-đăng 8-10 còn khá đẹp 

Giá 150k ( đã bán )




-----""""-------
Khớp nối Japan hảng NBK 18-18 bằng inox khá nặng .

Giá 300k.

----------


## trucnguyen

Sáng mai ghé lấy cái  Khớp nối miki pulley 10-12, anh gửi người nhà nhé, khỏi mắc công a-lô tới lui.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Sáng mai ghé lấy cái  Khớp nối miki pulley 10-12, anh gửi người nhà nhé, khỏi mắc công a-lô tới lui.
> Cảm ơn.


Có thêm cục này 10-12 nữa nè. Giá 100k . 
Được thì mai để ra luôn

----------


## trucnguyen

OK, lấy luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối 22-35 phi ngoài 80 dài 100

Giá 350k ( đã bán )






---""""----

Khớp nối 6-11 đẹp như mới 
Giá 50k ( đã bán )



---""---

Khớp nối 12-14 loại này dài khoản 40
Giá 100k  ( đã bán )



----"""----

Encoder của Đức Lenord Bauer
Type GEL 207-V-000750B401. Loại này 750 xung ra A  B  Z , nguồn 10~30 VDC
Quay êm, không sượn gì hết.
Giá không bao test 350k/2 ( đã bán )

----------


## ali35

---""""----

Khớp nối 6-11 đẹp như mới 
Giá 50k



---""---

Giữ  dùm cái này mấy hôm nữa chạy qua bác lấy nhe,thanks bác

----------


## thanhvp

Mình lấy cái 22_35 nhé

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

m lấy 2 con encoder nhé. nt cho cái stk

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Anh em sms O9787885OO lấy stk nhe.

----"""-------

Khớp nối nhôm đệm nhựa không rơ
12-12 và 10-12 

Giá 100k/1( đã bán )



----""""-----

Khớp nối sắt của Mỹ 10-10 đệm nhựa có rơ nhe
Giá 50k/1( đã bán )




----""""-----

Khớp sắt đệm nhựa có rơ ít 8-12

Giá 50k/1( đã bán )



Khớp nối sắt của Mỹ 12-14 đệm nhựa có rơ

Giá 50k ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối Japan 12-15 còn đẹp

Giá 150k.



----""---- 

Khớp nối 8-8 bằng inox

Giá 100k



----"""----

Khớp nối 8-11 

Giá 100k



---""---

3 cái  khớp nối như hình 5-6  ; 4-4 ; 8-8

Giá 200k/3

----------


## Mạnh Tường

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;127599]Khớp nối Japan 12-15 còn đẹp

Giá 150k.



----""---- 

Khớp nối 8-8 bằng inox

Giá 100k



Đặt mua 2 khớp nối như trên nhé ! cho thông tin TK chuyển tiền

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Quạt làm hút Sanyo denki 12VDC. To gần 200.
> Giá 100k/2. 
> 
> Đính kèm 44085
> 
> Đính kèm 44084
> 
> ----"""----
> 
> ...


Còn lại 8 cái nhỏ và 2 cái lớn hốt hết 200k nhe.
 Cho nó xong. Nhiều gạch mà chưa ai hốt. 
Ai qua đưa tiền đẩy liền.
Gạch đá lâu ngày thông cảm nhe.  Hủy gạch

Đã xong đám quạt tồn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối mềm loại này tải nhẹ chuyên kết nối motor với encoder.
Khớp 6-10 và 8-15.

Giá 100k/1 ( có 10 cái )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối  miki  8-10 đẹp như mới tháo
Giá 120k/1( đã bán)

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Khớp nối  miki  8-10 đẹp như mới tháo
> Giá 120k/1


Mua luôn con này nhé! Bác nhắn chi stk để chuyển tiền luôn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle Sin-nồ 4,5 kw 
Input 3 pha 220v 10300rpm.
Có sẵn 2 cái collet với 1 cái măng xông giảm
Giá 5,5 triệu

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

cho em ké tí ạ. Em có biến tần 5.5kw của Fuji chạy cho em spindle này luôn ạ. Anh em nào mua sờ pín này đi có gì hú em lụm thêm biến tần cho đủ bộ nha. :-).

----------


## MINHAT

[QUOTE=teamcnc;127667]

Cha này vô duyên mở topic khác bán đê

----------


## aiemphuong

dạo này thấy có nhìu nick "học việc" nhảy zô topic ng khác rao bán mà ko xin phép gì hết.

----------

Trucvt

----------


## MINHAT

> dạo này thấy có nhìu nick "học việc" nhảy zô topic ng khác rao bán mà ko xin phép gì hết.


Bon chen quá trời

----------

Gamo, Ninh Tran, phuongmd

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Dạ xin các anh cho em ké bát cơm bát cháo


Tôi nghe nhiều người nói bác lằng nhằng lùng nhùng lộn xôn tiền bạc trên face lắm. 
Chuyện ké tui ko nói.
Nhưng ae trên đây khổ khô máu hết rồi.

Lưu ý ae có giao dịch với cha này nên ship cod nhe.
Cám ơn

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## aiemphuong

wen thì ck trước, lạ thì cod, còn ko thì chia tay trong mưa, đôi khi thèm thuồng wá là cơ hội cho ng ta lừa đảo.

----------


## Diyodira

> Dạ xin các anh cho em ké bát cơm bát cháo


dề quê bán muối thôi bạn ơi, thành quả do mình tạo ra thì mình xứng đáng được hưởng.

----------


## emptyhb

> Tôi nghe nhiều người nói bác lằng nhằng lùng nhùng lộn xôn tiền bạc trên face lắm. 
> Chuyện ké tui ko nói.
> Nhưng ae trên đây khổ khô máu hết rồi.
> 
> Lưu ý ae có giao dịch với cha này nên ship cod nhe.
> Cám ơn


Bác Hải cho em xin link face để em biết đường tránh ạ.

----------


## phuongmd

Thương mấy bộ combo vô tội wá!

----------


## MinhPT

> Spindle Sin-nồ 4,5 kw 
> Input 3 pha 220v 10300rpm.
> Có sẵn 2 cái collet với 1 cái măng xông giảm
> Giá 5,5 triệu 
> 
> Đính kèm 45288
> 
> Đính kèm 45289
> 
> Đính kèm 45290


Bác có con nào công suất và tiền bằng nửa con này không?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Encoder hảng Sumtak type LBJ-176-2000 , out A  B  Z 
  2000P/R , nguồn 5V.
Trục quay êm nhe, ngoại hình còn sáng đẹp .

Giá không bao test 500K/1 (có 10 cái)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác có con nào công suất và tiền bằng nửa con này không?


Công suất bằng nửa con này nhưng giá cao hơn con này mình có nhe bác.

----------

MinhPT

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ thanh răng bánh răng hàng tháo máy loại nhỏ dài 150 khoản 10x15 răng 2.5 bánh răng có 32 răng.
Làm bộ phận di chuyển cho máy khoan ngon lành.

Giá 100k/1bộ

----------


## Ona

> Spindle Sin-nồ 4,5 kw 
> Input 3 pha 220v 10300rpm.
> Có sẵn 2 cái collet với 1 cái măng xông giảm
> Giá 5,5 triệu 
> 
> Đính kèm 45288
> 
> Đính kèm 45289
> 
> Đính kèm 45290


Có con 2.2KW 18.000v thì hú nhé Hải

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Có con 2.2KW 18.000v thì hú nhé Hải


SHino 17.000 rpm 2.2 KW bác lien hệ bác Pgas có đấy ah

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> SHino 17.000 rpm 2.2 KW bác lien hệ bác Pgas có đấy ah


Con đó trong bầy này nè.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ thanh răng nhật KHK răng 2.5 kích thước 10x15 dài 330 kèm bánh răng 40 răng.
Có luôn cái trục quay như gối BK để gắn bánh răng.

Giá 250k/1 bộ (đã bán 2 bộ còn 4 bộ )

----------


## MinhPT

> Con đó trong bầy này nè.


Con nào cũng đẹp, chắc giá không đẹp nên không hỏi giá nữa

----------


## ali35

> Bộ thanh răng nhật KHK răng 2.5 kích thước 10x15 dài 330 kèm bánh răng 40 răng.
> Có luôn cái trục trục quay như gối BK để gắn bánh răng.
> 
> Giá 250k/1 bộ
> 
> Đính kèm 45387
> 
> Đính kèm 45386


ko thấy j bác à

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ko thấy j bác à


Thấy chưa ?

----------


## Trucvt

Thấy rùi nha

----------


## ali35

> Thấy chưa ?


chỉ lấy thanh răng ko lấy bánh răng được hem bác

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Thấy chưa ?


Kích thuoc mat bich là bnhieu vay anh Hải? Voi lỗ cốt bnhieu ạh

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Thấy chưa ?


Kích thuoc mat bich là bnhieu vay anh Hải? Voi lỗ cốt bnhieu ạh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@ali35:lấy thanh răng không thì bán hết 7 cây 1,4 triệu.

@ jean....: cái đó quên đo rồi. Lổ 5 hay 6. Bích không hợp thì làm bích phụ.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> @ali35:lấy thanh răng không thì bán hết 7 cây 1,4 triệu.
> 
> @ jean....: cái đó quên đo rồi. Lổ 6. Bích không hợp thì làm bích phụ.


vậy em lấy 2 bộ....mai lễ ko ghé dc thì bác gói lại để 1 góc qua lễ em ghé lấy ah

----------


## dangkhoi

tiết quá ko để e 2 bộ, do không thấy hình

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> tiết quá ko để e 2 bộ, do không thấy hình


Còn 4 bộ đó anh ( thanh răng bánh răng dài 330)

---'""""---------


Cặp biến tần Fuji 3.7Kw , type FVR037G7S-2
Input 3 pha 220v , output 3 pha 220v 400hz.
Hàng xác trâu còn nguyên điện trở thắng bên dưới.
Đã test với 1 pha 220V hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 2,7 triệu/1

----------


## ali35

> Còn 4 bộ đó anh ( thanh răng bánh răng dài 330)


vậy  e lấy 2 bộ luôn nhé bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sau khi gạch đá thì còn lại 2 bộ ( loại 330)



Bộ thanh răng nhật KHK răng 2.5 kích thước 10x15 dài 330 kèm bánh răng 40 răng.
Có luôn cái trục quay như gối BK để gắn bánh răng.

Giá 250k/1 bộ (đã bán 2 bộ còn 4 bộ )

Đính kèm 45388

Đính kèm 45389

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ step 5 pha vexta gồm driver UDX5114N và motor EM569NB
hoạt động bình thường
Giá 700k/1 bộ

----------


## huanpt

> Sau khi gạch đá thì còn lại 2 bộ ( loại 330)
> 
> 
> 
> Bộ thanh răng nhật KHK răng 2.5 kích thước 10x15 dài 330 kèm bánh răng 40 răng.
> Có luôn cái trục quay như gối BK để gắn bánh răng.
> 
> Giá 250k/1 bộ (đã bán 2 bộ còn 4 bộ )
> 
> ...


Có chính sách đổi hàng không Hải. Nếu được đổi cho anh cây vit me đang gừi bên em. (Còn không thi thôi  :Smile: ))
Thks Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vừa xuống tủ 4 driver yaskawa SGDA dòng AS (speed control)
1 em 400w, 1 em 200w và 2 em 100w.
Input 1pha 220v.
Đi cùng nó là bộ LPC Yushin CPU SP35-5N cùng module 64 in out WD64-3N và 2 module position NC92-0N dùng để điều khiển 4 cái driver trên.
Jack cấm từ PLC ra 4 cổng 1CN của driver còn nguyên dây , jack encoder còn đủ nhưng bị cắt ngắn.
Ae dùng PLC có điều khiển vị trí để chạy vị trí cho 4 cái driver AS được thì hốt , hay ai có thể sàng bo trên từ mấy bộ AP lỗi công  suất thì hốt.

Giá nguyên đám không bao test : 5,5 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp pully 20 răng bước khoản 8 cái chính kết nối kiểu power lock sợi dây đai dài 4,4m còn khá tốt nguyên sợi không tì vết.
Lưu ý không có cái hộp số nhe.

Giá : 500k gồm 2 pully và sợi dây đai.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Cặp pully 20 răng bước khoản 8 cái chính kết nối kiểu power lock sợi dây đai dài 4,4m còn khá tốt nguyên sợi không tì vết.
> Lưu ý không có cái hộp số nhe.
> 
> Giá : 500k gồm 2 pully và sợi dây đai.


Em lấy... đê chung voi bộ bánh rang thanh rang bua sau ghe

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Em lấy... đê chung voi bộ bánh rang thanh rang bua sau ghe


Bác nhường em cái dây đai răng được ko ạ. Cảm ơn anh nhiều.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mấy bộ thanh răng bánh răng đã hết nhe ae.
Bộ 250k : Ali35 lấy 2 , jeanvaljean lấy 2 , a huanpt lấy 1 , bác ở hải phòng lấy 1.
Bộ răng 100k : anh huân lấy 1 , nhân trà vinh lấy 2.

----""""------

Thêm bộ 2 pully răng bước 5 cái chính kiểu power lock . Sợi dây đai dài gần 2m còn dẻo dai không tì vết.
Lưu ý không có cái hộp số nhe.!

Giá 250k gồm 2 puly và sợi đai. (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số hành tinh hàng nhật cho servo 400w cốt vào 14 , tỉ số truyền 1/5. Loại này gắn cái nhông vô cốt motor xong rồi úp vào nhe ae.
Lưu ý không có cái puly phía cốt ra nhe !
Giá 400k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp sắt , tủ điện 
20k/1kg

Ai cần hú nhe

----------


## ali35

> Hộp sắt , tủ điện 
> 20k/1kg
> 
> Ai cần hú nhe


có thanh răng kế bên bác có thể kiểm dùm e thông số hem,cái đó nó có bán ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số Japan Sakanishi cũ loại  hành tinh 1/7
Size servo 400w cốt vô 14 .


Giá 600k





-----""""------
Size servo 100w tỉ số truyền 1/15 .

Giá 400k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanh răng 20x20 dài 1,5m có bánh răng đi kèm bước khoản 8. Tháo máy nhật còn tốt.

Giá 800k/1 bộ ( đã bán 2 bộ)

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Bộ step 5 pha Vexta : motor PK5913AW cùng driver DFU1514W nguồn 110V.
> Test chạy ngon lành. Jack cấm đầy đủ
> Giá: 2,2 triệu
> 
> Đính kèm 43862
> 
> Đính kèm 43863
> 
> Đính kèm 43864
> ...


Bộ này còn không bác? Em tìm manual mà không thấy nó bao nhiêu Nm cả.

----------


## Gamo

Thích thì nhích thôi bác, quan tâm Nm giống như đi mua card đồ họa hỏi bao nhiêu ram vậy

----------


## aiemphuong

thế bác gamo thic ram3 hay ram5  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, thế giữa 4Gb DDR3 và 2Gb DDR5 bác chọn loại nào?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Kaka. Hiên nhiên là 2gb ram 5 rồi ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mấy cha rành công nghệ gúm.

@Thanhcuongquynhon: con đó torque ngon, motor mới thì khoảng 6Nm, thường là dư cho các máy chạy gỗ mà mọi người vẫn thường làm.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Gà mơ với gà mờ chọn gà nào đây !

-----""""------

Bộ hút chân không  loại này thổi khí vào thì đường hút nó hút nhẹ dùng với mấy cái núm hút cao su là ngon
Có điều áp có van đóng mở dùng điện 24vdc có luôn con cảm biến áp suất của Omron model E8C-R8C2-3
Không có bao test
Giá 300k.





------"""""------

Bơm dùng hiệu CS điện 220v model CSD-01.
Hàng tồn kho chưa qua sử dụng. To bằng ngón chân, không bao test
Giá 3 cái 100k.

----------


## ali35

> Gà mơ với gà mờ chọn gà nào đây !
> 
> -----""""------
> 
> Bộ hút chân không  loại này thổi khí vào thì đường hút nó hút nhẹ dùng với mấy cái núm hút cao su là ngon
> Có điều áp có van đóng mở dùng điện 24vdc có luôn con cảm biến áp suất của Omron model E8C-R8C2-3
> Không có bao test
> Giá 300k.
> 
> ...


lấy lun mấy món này nhé bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cục load cell type K10-C3B1 
Capacity 9.807kN ( 1tf)
Ghi theo cái mạc của nó.

Giá 200k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm dầu thủy lực có sẵn cái bình chứa bằng nhôm 4 lít. Hàng nhật tháo máy motor 3pha 220v 1.13kw . Bơm đạt 5 lít/ phút,
Áp max 170kgf/cm2. Có sắn van selenoid Daikin cuộn dây 220v.
Hàng vừa tháo khỏi máy còn đẹp.

Giá : 2,8 triệu. ( Đã bán )

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Bơm dầu thủy lực có sẵn cái bình chứa bằng nhôm 4 lít. Hàng nhật tháo máy motor 3pha 220v 1.13kw . Bơm đạt 5 lít/ phút,
> Áp max 170kgf/cm2. Có sắn van selenoid Daikin cuộn dây 220v.
> Hàng vừa tháo khỏi máy còn đẹp.
> 
> Giá : 2,8 triệu.


lúc chiều qua nhà có diện kiến con này rồi....bên ngoài nhin đẹp hơn hình chụp nhiều

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## khangscc

> Có cục load cell type K10-C3B1 
> Capacity 9.807kN ( 1tf)
> Ghi theo cái mạc của nó.
> 
> Giá 200k/1


Có bộ khuếch đại ko anh hải, có em lấy nha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cục khớp nối của Đức hàng to bự như hình đệm nhựa giữa có rơ xíu thôi bằng sắt 16-19.
Giá 180k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây xylanh thủy lực dài 1m đầy đủ dây nối phi 50 phi ngoài 65 cốt 35 . Tháo máy chung với con bơm thủy lực bên trên còn đẹp .
Giá 1,5 triệu ( đã bán )







Nằm trên máy nó nâng khá nặng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây iko bảng 35 con trượt cánh có lổ ren to lắm LWH35 dài 1,24m . Phót gạt bụi nguyên vẹn , tháo máy nên không thể như mới nhưng chắc chắn không rơ.

Giá 3 triệu / 1 cặp ( có 3 cặp y nhau )
Lấy hết bao ship hoặc giảm 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK mini trong bọc luôn.
Hàng cho ae sưu tầm nên ko có tháo bọc.

Giá 300k 1 cặp





Hôm nay e đi hàng mini nên hẹn lại ae mai ship nhe.
Cám ơn ae đã ủng hộ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ổ CD  TEAC mới tinh chưa dùng.

Cái đầu 300k
2 cái trần   FD 55GFR  giá  200k/1
Không có bao test bảo đảm hàng chưa dùng.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Card như là màn hình đồng giá 150k hàng chưa dùng.





Cái mainboard có cpu kiểu này chắc cũng dual core hay core dual gì đây ram thì chỉ 512. Có cổng Com là thấy có lý.

Giá không bao test 300k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp khớp nối 12-16

Giá 250k/1 cặp

----------


## dangkhoi

bác chuyển sang siêu tầm đồ cổ vi tính rồi à

----------

Gamo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bác chuyển sang siêu tầm đồ cổ vi tính rồi à


Dạ linh tinh mà. Ai ưng thì hốt không hốt thì đốt

----------


## Totdo

Cái xilanh thủy lực chịu áp max bao nhiêi kg/cm2 hoặc bai nhiêu mpa vậy chủ thớt

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... S3 iu vấu & con TEAC huyền thoại... thời 386 đời đầu mà có con S3 là cũng khá giả rồi  :Wink: 

Tính ra bọn TEAC chơi sang gúm, CD ROM mà chơi hẳn 1 con step bự

----------


## dobinh1961

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;127949]Cặp khớp nối 12-16

Giá 250k/1 cặp

[/QU
Nhầm

----------


## minhtriet

> Hohoho... S3 iu vấu & con TEAC huyền thoại... thời 386 đời đầu mà có con S3 là cũng khá giả rồi 
> 
> Tính ra bọn TEAC chơi sang gúm, CD ROM mà chơi hẳn 1 con step bự


FDD đóa cụ, đĩa mềm 1.2MB huyền thọi từ thuở cách đây gần 30 năm đó  :Big Grin:  
Còn S3 trio64 đó thì ngay cả 586 có nó là soang rùi, 386 thì chỉ có khe cắm ISA mà thôi.

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn input 220v nhe ae.
Cái Deltron model  11632XA còn trong bọc nên không bao test. Out 12V 15A , 15V 8A , 24V 2A
Giá : 400k.

----""""-----

2 cái ASTEC model MP6-2L-1N-1Q-1W-00
Output: 12V 30A, 15V 14A , 24V 8.5A , 48V 4A.

Giá không bao test 400k/1 ( đã xong )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cái xilanh thủy lực chịu áp max bao nhiêi kg/cm2 hoặc bai nhiêu mpa vậy chủ thớt


Thật tình thì không thấy nó ghi mà cũng không biết được nhiêu luôn. Nó đi chung với cái bơm thủy lực. 
Đã bán chung 2 món đó rồi.

----------


## Vinh68

Mình gạch 1 cái này nha bác, sáng nay ghé lấy.

ASTEC model MP6-2L-1N-1Q-1W-00
Output: 12V 30A, 15V 14A , 24V 8.5A , 48V 4A

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình gạch 1 cái này nha bác, sáng nay ghé lấy.
> 
> ASTEC model MP6-2L-1N-1Q-1W-00
> Output: 12V 30A, 15V 14A , 24V 8.5A , 48V 4A


Có 2 cái bạn qua sớm thì lựa trước nhe.

------"""""--------

Bơm nén và hút chân không 2 trong 1 hàng của Mỹ cấm điện 220v bật công tắc là hoạt động , loại này chạy trực tiếp nén lên được 2 kg/cm2 , hút được - 300mmHg .

Giá 1 triệu.





Test lực hút và nén

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Jack cấm chủ yếu 9 chân và 15 chân đực cái hàng xịn còn trong bọc.
Giá 40k/1 cặp ( luôn vỏ )





Loại này 100k


----"""---

Một cây que đo dài đẹp mũi mạ vàng
Giá 250k

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## Trucvt

que đỏ là dây đo cao áp chắc tầm 5kV

----------


## Xuan Gio

> Jack cấm chủ yếu 9 chân và 15 chân đực cái hàng xịn còn trong bọc.
> Giá 40k/1 cặp ( luôn vỏ )


Cho em 5 cap (9 chan) nha anh.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Có 2 cái bạn qua sớm thì lựa trước nhe.
> 
> ------"""""--------
> 
> Bơm nén và hút chân không 2 trong 1 hàng của Mỹ cấm điện 220v bật công tắc là hoạt động , loại này chạy trực tiếp nén lên được 2 kg/cm2 , hút được - 300mmHg .
> 
> Giá 1 triệu.
> 
> 
> ...


Mình lấy cái bơm nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme phi 16 bước 5 hàng THK hành trình hơn 500 chút có áo đai ốc có 1 gối đầu tựa fk.
Giá 700k/1

----------


## hungcadme

Loại này 100k


Loại này 100k 1 cặp hay tất cả hả anh.

----------


## hungcadme

Loại này 100k


Loại này 100k 1 cặp hay tất cả hả anh.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Loại này 100k
> 
> 
> Loại này 100k 1 cặp hay tất cả hả anh.


Nguyên đùm vậy đó bác là 100k.



Có 2 đùm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây mini THK HSR8MR loại 4 rãnh bi dài 370 đẹp như mới.
Giá 250K/1cặp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SR15 dài 150 loại có cánh. Còn sáng bóng không rơ.

Giá 300K.



---"""----

Cặp rây THK SSR15 loại có cánh dài 580 còn sáng bóng như mới . Không rơ.

Giá 600k

----------


## hungcadme

Em lấy 2 đùm nhé bác. Mai em chuyển khoản.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ti trợ lực hành trình hàng Mexico hành trình 250k.
Còn dùng tốt
Giá 250k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bồn tắm khô ( dịch theo tài liệu) Model EL-02, dài hơn 200 tí  
Có hẹn giờ và cài đặt nhiệt độ mức chỉnh 0.1 °C max 150
Có PID . Hoạt động tốt , nướng khô mực chắc ngon. Cấm điện 220v bật công tắt là dùng được
Giá 550k/1

----------


## GORLAK

Bác Hải làm cái clip nướng khô đê

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác Hải làm cái clip nướng khô đê


Tối qua có làm bấp nổ mà chưa đẹp mắt nên chưa đăng

----"""---

Có vài bộ tay nắm chốt cửa tủ bằng Inox loại này dập vô là dính 
Hàng dự phòng còn bóng đẹp đủ bộ . Ai làm tủ hấp lò sấy thì biết giá trị của nó.
Giá 250k 1 bộ ( có 5 bộ )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cổng 9 chân đàn ông và đàn bà , phía sau là ra kiểu cáp mạng..
Hàng zin chưa sài mua về nhét tùy thích.

Giá 20k/1 cái.

----------


## mactech

> Tối qua có làm bấp nổ mà chưa đẹp mắt nên chưa đăng
> 
> ----"""---
> 
> Có vài bộ tay nắm chốt cửa tủ bằng Inox loại này dập vô là dính 
> Hàng dự phòng còn bóng đẹp đủ bộ . Ai làm tủ hấp lò sấy thì biết giá trị của nó.
> Giá 250k 1 bộ ( có 5 bộ )


Em lấy cả 5 bộ nhé anh Hai.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cục dò model pro 195 hảng Wentworth 
Hành trình tới lui được 20 núm trên chỉnh đầu gục lên xuống chút ít , núm bên hong chỉnh nghiên đầu trái phải 1 ít.
Ae xem có chế cháo đầu dò set dao gì được thì hốt.
Giá 400k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme THK phi 16 bước 5 hành trình 530 dài khoản 600 sáng bóng không rơ có sẵn gối đầu dạng như fk có áo đai ốc.
Giá 700k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 cặp rây SSR20 dài khoản 1m 
Trong đó 1 cặp 4 con trượt 2 lổ bắt ốc
Còn cặp còn lại 2 cái 4 lổ bắt ốc 2 cái 2 lổ bắt ốc.
Cả 2 sáng đẹp như mới phót còn mới nguyên

Giá 3 triệu / 2 cặp.

----------


## Hung rau

Chúc bác Hải lém chạm móc 100 page của topic
Bác có vít me 20-25 bước 10 hành trình 1,3m ko ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cục step motor Yaskawa to như ac motor 3 pha 1 ngựa vậy.

Có bác nào muốn ngâm cứu không ?

Giá 800k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Còn vài cây vitme THK dòng KX đẹp như mới không rơ sượn gì hết sẵn 2 gối FK 2 đầu có áo đai ốc.
Phi 20 bước 20 hành trình 650 

Giá 1,4 triệu /1

----------


## CBNN

A Hải có cây bước 5 ngon ngon ko ?
@a Hùng , ông anh mới lụm mớ này ,
Ht 1.4m mỗi tội block hơi ngắn .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đã bay 1 em 2020 Ht 650 full áo gối.
Công nhận nó đẹp thiệt



------""""-------

Mái mài mini 50w National điện 110
9000rpm nặng tầm 1,5kg.
Hàng mang tính chất sưu tầm nên không bao test.

Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu bơm khí nén Japan Anest Iwata công suất 1 ngựa , áp suất nén max 10kg/cm2 , 75lit/min 
Đang kéo bằng motor 3 pha 220v Fuji 1 ngựa .
Hàng bao test. ( ưu tiên đến nhà chở )

Giá 1,5 triệu.

----------


## huyquynhbk

k xem được hình bác Hải ơi?

----------


## MinhPT

Đầu hơi đẹp quá

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chạy thử với cái bình 25lit . Điều kiện thiếu thốn bình với đồng hồ tệ nên không dám cho chạy hết tốc. 

Hơi lên đều

----------


## ali35

> Cổng 9 chân đàn ông và đàn bà , phía sau là ra kiểu cáp mạng..
> Hàng zin chưa sài mua về nhét tùy thích.
> 
> Giá 20k/1 cái.
> 
> Đính kèm 45625
> 
> Đính kèm 45626


em lấy 3 cái này nha bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em lấy 3 cái này nha bác


Chỉ còn loại đàn bà chuyên dùng có 4 chân có dây ra cổng mạng vậy.

----------


## ali35

ui vậy thui bác ạ,em thik gái ít lỗ thui,cái này nhìu wa ko khoái bác ạ,thanks bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme đẹp như mới phi 25 bước 5 hành trình 160 dài 360 
Hàng THK dòng KX  không tì vết.

Giá 400k (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn 220v, Output DC : 5V 100A ; 12V 2A ;  12V 2A.
Hàng của Deltron

Giá không bao test 400k
Bao test thì 500K





-----""""-----

Van tay gạt 5 cửa 3 vị trí dùng cho khí nén 
Hàng USA model: E512LM .
Còn êm ái chuyển vị trí cọc cọc ngon lành.

Giá 450K/2 (250k/1)

----------


## ali35

---""""-----

Van tay gạt 5 cửa 3 vị trí dùng cho khí nén 
Hàng USA model: E512LM .
Còn êm ái chuyển vị trí cọc cọc ngon lành.

Giá 450K/2 (250k/1)

[/QUOTE]

em lấy 2 cái van nghịch chơi nhe bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ---""""-----
> 
> Van tay gạt 5 cửa 3 vị trí dùng cho khí nén 
> Hàng USA model: E512LM .
> Còn êm ái chuyển vị trí cọc cọc ngon lành.
> 
> Giá 450K/2 (250k/1)


em lấy 2 cái van nghịch chơi nhe bác[/QUOTE]

2 em này bán rồi nhe bác . 

-----"""""-------'
Có món này bác thường mua đây.

Bộ điêu khiển motor oriental SB32-IN loại này đời nhỏ gọn nhưng đk motor đến 90w , nguồn 220V.
Giá không bao test 200K




---------"""""""-----------

Đầu BT45-KCH07 , nut ghi ALPSTool Nagano NA 13 , collet ghi 
6.5 
Hàng còn sáng đẹp .

Giá 500K/1

----------


## hoahong102

gạch cái bt40

sorry nhàm lẫn bt45 thì chịu thua rồi hủy gạch

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái bơm hồ cá loại này hàng theo máy nhập khẩu nên chất lượng khá.  Lưu lượng 1000lit/h. Cấm 220v dùng luôn.
Chổ đầu hút thiếu miếng ron hay sao nó rỉ chút ít.
Mua 100k bán lại 100k xem như lời 2 cái ống nhựa
Đã Bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trang  100 
Thanh lý qua trang 100 quay về giá cũ nhe ae
Bộ thanh răng bánh răng 100K/1 bộ


Đã bán hết 

Bộ thanh răng nhật KHK răng 2.5 kích thước 10x15 dài 330 kèm bánh răng 40 răng.
Có luôn cái trục quay như gối BK để gắn bánh răng.

Giá 250k/1 bộ (đã bán 2 bộ còn 4 bộ )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trang 100
Qua trang 100 quay về giá cũ nhe ae
Còn 1 cục thanh lý giá 
Giá thanh lý còn nội dung chi tiết chất lượng bán như bên dưới

Xong

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trang 100
Thanh lý cái motor kéo trên cái máy nén điện 110v 900w
Chạy tua nhanh.
Giá 100k (đã xong)

Cái cục nằm trên bình nén đó ae. Cấm 110v nó chạy nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Combo gồm 4 step motor 2pha size 42 .
> Đi kèm là bo mạch dùng con vi điều khiển 8x đời đầu  89C52 và 2 con ULN2803 ( con này lái step nè )
> Nguồn cấp AC 12V và 24V
> Jack cắm đầy đủ.
> 
> Giá ngâm cứu 170k /1bộ ( có khoản 30 bộ )
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 43006
> ...


" trang 100 " nên thanh lý 100K/1 bộ này nhe

----------


## aiemphuong

tạm gạch cái motor 110v

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Timer Idec hàng mới trong hộp chưa dùng.
Model GT5Y-2S , chỉnh được 1 đến 60 giây , 1 đến 60 phút
Nguồn 12VDC.

Giá 100k /1

----------


## ali35

> Timer Idec hàng mới trong hộp chưa dùng.
> Model GT5Y-2S , chỉnh được 1 đến 60 giây , 1 đến 60 phút
> Nguồn 12VDC.
> 
> Giá 100k /1


lấy 2 cái này nhe bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dc motor của Yaskawa test điện 12 với 24 V chạy ào ào.
Hàng còn sáng đẹp cốt 10 to như nắm tay khép hờ.

Giá 100k






----"""------

Khớp nối mềm 5-6 

Giá 100k

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;128577]Dc motor của Yaskawa test điện 12 với 24 V chạy ào ào.
Hàng còn sáng đẹp cốt 10 to như nắm tay khép hờ.

Giá 100k






----"""------
E lay cai motor dc lun nhe bac

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Fuji 1 ngựa 220V , uotput 360hz

Kiểm tra hoạt động bình thường , xác to.
Giá 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xylanh vuông SMC hành trình 100 dài hơn 200. 
Model CE1B32-100 trên có gắn thiết bị đọc vị trí .
Hàng chưa dùng. Dùng được thiết bị đọc vị trí thì ngon còn không thì như cây xylanh bình thường.

Giá : 200K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 3 cây rây IKO LWL12B dài 470 đẹp như mới.

Giá 500k/1 cặp (700k /3 cây )

----------


## ali35

> Xylanh vuông SMC hành trình 100 dài hơn 200. 
> Model CE1B32-100 trên có gắn thiết bị đọc vị trí .
> Hàng chưa dùng. Dùng được thiết bị đọc vị trí thì ngon còn không thì như cây xylanh bình thường.
> 
> Giá : 200K.


em múc cái này lun nha,cuối tuần ghé bác hốt 1 lần luôn

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> " trang 100 " nên thanh lý 100K/1 bộ này nhe


Em gạch 4 bộ nhé bác

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Mừng sinh nhật lần thứ 100 của trang đê

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@Ali35: để gôm đồ vô bịch.

@kimtuan : 4 bộ step với mạch vi điều khiên 4 bộ bác Sms 09787885oo lấy tk nhe bác.

------"""""--------

Cặp rây THK SSR20 dài 1m có 4 con trượt loại 2 lổ bắt ốc
Đẹp như mới mở bôi trơn còn trong veo. Tháo từ máy scan hình nên không có chút tì vết.

Giá 1,5 triệu.

Và cặp SSR20 dài 940 cặp này có 2 con trượt loại 4 lổ bắt ốc và 2 con có 2 lổ bắt ốc.
Hàng sáng đẹp không tì vết.

Giá 1,5 triệu

----------


## thuyetnq

> " trang 100 " nên thanh lý 100K/1 bộ này nhe


 Cho mình lấy 2 bộ step với mạch vi điều khiển nha anh Hải.
Nhắn mình số tk vcb .
Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vỏ tủ điện Nhật cũ dầy còn được 580x300x200
Còn tấm bắt linh kiện .
Giá 350k (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối powerlock 19-21 dài 75 kiểu bắt 2 đầu cốt rồi úp vào nhau. Bằng nhôm còn ngon lành

Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp puly nhôm s8m lổ cốt 21 hay 22 . Một cái 28 răng cái còn lại 32 răng.
Có sẵn sợi đai s8m còn ngon.
Giá 200k.

----------


## mactech

Em lấy nhá

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Pump xylanh 2 đầu dùng BRUSHLESS DC motor kéo xem sơ qua vừa nén được 2kgf vừa hút được hơn -700mbar.
> Bằng nhôm
> Hảng Thomas model: 2250ZC35
> Giá 300k không bao test.
> Bãi đang có nhiều. Ai cần alo.
> 
> Đính kèm 43869
> 
> Đính kèm 43870
> ...




Loại này vừa về 105 cái cho dự án.
Dư 5 cái nên bán lại 

Giá 300k/1( lấy 5 cái 1,3 triệu)



Mấy cái clip của ae mua về rồi lấy driver RC gì đó test

----------


## GORLAK

E gạch 1 con a ới, hôm nào gặp lấy luôn nhe.

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch 1 cái nhé bác Hải. Rãnh qua nhà lấy có báo trước

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ae tranh thủ qua lấy sớm là có đủ hàng.
Ai lấy trên 10 cái giá tốt.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Quạt Sanyo Denki vuông 40 , điện 12vdc cái mỏng và 24vdc cái dầy .

Giá 100k/15 cái ( 10 dầy 5 mỏng )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây IKO bảng 20 loại mỏng tải nhẹ mã LWLC20B dài 460
Mới bóng sáng trượt không rơ.

Giá 500k/1cặp

----------


## jeanvaljean

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;128861]Quạt Sanyo Denki vuông 40 , điện 12vdc cái mỏng và 24vdc cái dầy .

Giá 100k/15 cái ( 10 dầy 5 mỏng )



Lấy dầy ko thì 100k bnhieu con ah? bầy này sống hết ko anh?
Em lấy 100k mấy cái dầy....dc bnhieu cái cũng dc

----------


## katum573

> Quạt Sanyo Denki vuông 40 , điện 12vdc cái mỏng và 24vdc cái dầy .
> 
> Giá 100k/15 cái ( 10 dầy 5 mỏng )


Bác để em 1 set chiều qua lấy.

----------


## ali35

> Quạt Sanyo Denki vuông 40 , điện 12vdc cái mỏng và 24vdc cái dầy .
> 
> Giá 100k/15 cái ( 10 dầy 5 mỏng )


100k bác lấy cho em 3 cái dầy còn bao nhiu lấy loại mỏng dùm e nha,chiều có người ghé lấy lun nha bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mấy cây quạt này mình không bao test .
Nhưng bóc đại 10 con cấm điện 12v nó đều chạy.
Ae cần bao test thì 10k/1 .
Mà ko bao test thì cứ như trên.
Ai ở xa hốt 2 sét mình cám ơn.

Với lại cũng gạch đá lung tung.
Ai tới lấy trước hay chuyển trước mình giao trước.

@Ali35: tối nay 19h mới có nhà. Bác qua sơm không nhận được hàng nhe  vì chưa xếp đồ bác ra sẵn.

----------


## jeanvaljean

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;128912]Mấy cây quạt này mình không bao test .
Nhưng bóc đại 10 con cấm điện 12v nó đều chạy.
Ae cần bao test thì 10k/1 .
Mà ko bao test thì cứ như trên.
Ai ở xa hốt 2 sét mình cám ơn.

Với lại cũng gạch đá lung tung.
Ai tới lấy trước hay chuyển trước mình giao trước.

Bốc bỏ rieng cho em mấy cái dầy 24 v nha anh thu 7 em moi ghe lây dc

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm Thomas model 2250ZC giá 300K/1 còn nhe ae.
Hàng mini nén tốt , hút chân không cực mạnh.
Ae test nhiều rồi , hôm nay mình mới test với cái driver BLDC 
Do driver vừa bằng công suất nên chỉ chạy 70% tốc độ.

Lực hút tốt , trong clip là chai trà xanh 0° vỏ cứng.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây THK làm từ mấy tấm máng sắt dầy mã FBW3590 dài tầm 1m có 2 con trượt ranh bi con trượt còn ngon lành.
Không rơ nhe ae. Chế máy 3D hay laser tải nhẹ chắc tạm được, hay làm cửa lùa cũng ngon.

Giá : 250K/1 cây ( có 6 cây )

Đã bán 4 cây còn 2 cây

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Công tắc hành trình Omron D4CC-4060 loại này tác động 2 phía được nhe. Có đèn báo .

Giá 150k/1 cặp

----------


## ali35

> Công tắc hành trình Omron D4CC-4060 loại này tác động 2 phía được nhe. Có đèn báo .
> 
> Giá 150k/1 cặp


Lay 1cap nhe bac

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Step motor thấy ra 4 dây chắc là 2 pha hàng còn đẹp.
Loại này nó có sẵn cây vitme bên trong khi quay nó thụt ra vô tầm 40mm . Phía sau có mạch đếm vòng quay chắc được 4 hay 5 xung 1 vòng. Size cỡ 57 hàng còn đẹp quay êm ru đều tay.

Giá 200k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có ai bưng phụ cái bàn với mấy cặp rây ssr 25 20 rồi 15 nằm thanh khung . Trên đó có mâm cặp khí nén cảm biến lình tinh. Rây dính dầu mở chứ lau qua là sáng bóng
Tấm đế bên dưới tầm 15mm
Qua nhà chở thì 3,5 triệu/1 bàn.
Tới sáng mai em ra món ae ủng hộ nha.

----------


## MinhPT

> Có ai bưng phụ cái bàn với mấy cặp rây ssr 25 20 rồi 15 nằm thanh khung . Trên đó có mâm cặp khí nén cảm biến lình tinh. Rây dính dầu mở chứ lau qua là sáng bóng
> Tấm đế bên dưới tầm 15mm
> Qua nhà chở thì 3,5 triệu/1 bàn.
> Tới sáng mai em ra món ae ủng hộ nha.


Nó như 1 bộ xy hả bác? 
Giá gồm toàn bộ trong hình hay sao?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nó như 1 bộ xy hả bác? 
> Giá gồm toàn bộ trong hình hay sao?


Giá nguyên bàn vậy đó bác. Cái gì dính vô bàn là có hàng. Nó là X  X'   Y    chạy xylanh

Giá tại sân nhà . Tới chiều sáng mai là 3.5 triệu. Trể hơn chút rã món

----------


## MinhPT

> Giá nguyên bàn vậy đó bác. Cái gì dính vô bàn là có hàng. Nó là X  X'   Y    chạy xylanh
> 
> Giá tại sân nhà . Tới chiều sáng mai là 3.5 triệu. Trể hơn chút rã món


Gồm cả mấy cái mâm cặp hả bác?

Giá ngon quá. Mình đang chưa biết dùng vào việc gì. Phân vân quá

----------


## Totdo

rả món để em một mân cặp nhé bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bổ xung hình cho 3 cái bàn cặp rây dưới dài tầm 600 nằm trên thanh kê sắt có phay rãnh đàng hoàn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối 18-22 bằng sắt đệm nhựa không rơ lắc dài 75
 hàng của Tsubaki

Giá 150k/1

----------


## Totdo

em lấy 1 khớp nối nhé bác chủ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor 3 pha 110V 200w có thắng  hàng panasonic.

Giá ve chai 250k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme THK phi 20 bước 40 hành trình hơn 500 dài 600 còn dùng được .
Giá 250k

Cây kế bên y chang lở tay nó tuột ra gôm đủ bi.
Giá cây tuột 100k.

----------


## ali35

3fa mà chỉ có 110v hả bác,coi bộ ca này khó ,dùng biến tần chạy được ko bác,nó còn có hộp số đi kèm nữa phải ko

----------


## GORLAK

> 3fa mà chỉ có 110v hả bác,coi bộ ca này khó ,dùng biến tần chạy được ko bác,nó còn có hộp số đi kèm nữa phải ko


Biến tần chỉnh đc áp ra mà bác, chạy ok.

----------


## MinhPT

> Cây vitme THK phi 20 bước 40 hành trình hơn 500 dài 600 còn dùng được .
> Giá 250k
> 
> Cây kế bên y chang lở tay nó tuột ra gôm đủ bi.
> Giá cây tuột 100k.


Tuột bi thì lắp lại thôi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 3fa mà chỉ có 110v hả bác,coi bộ ca này khó ,dùng biến tần chạy được ko bác,nó còn có hộp số đi kèm nữa phải ko


Bán kèm hộp số không thấy ai mua nên rã lấy hộp số. 
Hộp số ngon lành  1/10 chẳng thấy rơ như mấy cái hộp số gắn trên mấy con motor Oriental .

Giá hộp số 400k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 3fa mà chỉ có 110v hả bác,coi bộ ca này khó ,dùng biến tần chạy được ko bác,nó còn có hộp số đi kèm nữa phải ko


Có điện 1 pha 110v là chạy được thôi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cân điện tử hàng Nhật AND FG-300 thiếu cái dĩa cân dùng apator 12v. Max 310g min 0.02g độ phân giải 0.001
Hoạt động bình thường . 

Giá 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cái trên đã xong.
Có 1 cái cân sức khỏe cũng hàng Nhật nhe 
Có chọn giới tính , người lớn hay trẻ em trước khi cân.
Có 5 cái nút cài đặt ngoài sau.
Chắc là dùng pin , đem về bấm là lên số cân ngon lành.

Giá 800k.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> 


Có cái cân tính tiền kìa bác Hải

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Cân điện tử hàng Nhật AND FG-300 thiếu cái dĩa cân dùng apator 12v. Max 310g min 0.02g độ phân giải 0.001
> Hoạt động bình thường . 
> 
> Giá 700k


Cái cân này ai mua về xài thì ngon nè

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ai mua nhôm tấm không.
Nhôm dầy 20mm khoản 800x1500

Giá 79k/1kg



Nguyên cái mặt bàn dưới với tấm trên làm kiểu máy H.
Ae mua nhiều , kêu xe chở về nhe

----------


## motogia

Hix...thóc chưa đến kỳ gặt, nếu không em lấy luôn cái máy đó luôn có lẽ ngon.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mớ còn ế:

Jack đổi từ cổng Com -> cổng mạng.
Còn ế cái made in USA.

30k/1 cái.





----:"""-'xxz------

Quạt Sanyodenki vuông 40 , cái dầy 24vdc    cái mỏng 12vdc

Giá 100k/15 cái ( 10 dày 5 mỏng )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo dây đai hàng chính hảng dùng cặp rây THK 20 hành trình 1,8m kéo bằng servo mitsu J4 ( bể encoder ) hộp số 1/16 . Hàng còn  đẹp. 

Giá : 8 triệu.
Ae có nhu cầu hú sớm nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp PLC Mitsubishi dòng Alpha model ECC-PNAL-20MR-D.

Hàng vừa tháo tủ còn đẹp , do tay bóc chưa lau lại.

Giá bán không bao test 1 triệu /1 ( bao test giá 1,1 triệu /1 )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhìn giống măng xông giảm 20 xuống 6
Hàng Nikken NK20-6 , còn trong hộp chưa dùng.
Giá 200k

----------


## ngocsut

để e cái măng xông này nhé a hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Fk20 còn đủ tán với vòng đệm 

Giá 400k/1



-----"""""-------


Máng xích nhựa đẹp 70x40 dài 1m có sẵn 2 đầu có lổ bắt ốc.

Giá 200k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo dây đai  Robostar tổng dài 2.4m hành trình đạt 1.85m
Dùng cặp rây THK SR20 dài 2m
Bảng ngang 175 còn ngon lành. Dây đai bước 5 bảng 40 còn rất tốt.
Sẵn hộp số 1/10 vừa size servo 750w.

Giá 8 triệu ( không lấy hộp số và khớp nối giá 7,2 triệu )






Nội thất nó nè

----------


## GORLAK

Quá đẹp  :Cool:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo Robostar bản ngang 210 tổng dài 800 hành trình đạt 270.
Dùng cặp rây SSR25 với vitme phi 20.
Nặng tầm 30kg , sẵn cái motor mitsu J4
Hàng đẹp như mới.

Đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp PLC Mitsubishi dòng Alpha model ECC-PNAL-20MR-D.

Hàng vừa tháo tủ còn đẹp , kiểm tra hoạt động bình thường 

Giá 1,1 triệu /1 ( đã bán )

----------


## baole

> Mới lấy về 10 cái giao. Hiện còn lại 4 cái. Ae có nhu cầu alo nhe


Cái này còn ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cái này còn ko bác


Cái gì vậy bác

----------


## baole

> Hàng chỉ còn 1 cái duy nhất tại nhà.
> 
> Anh em cần thì phải gôm đủ 10 mình mới lấy hàng về được.
> 300k/1.
> 2500k/10.
> 
> Đính kèm 44303
> 
> Clip này của bác saudau test với mấy cái mạch RC mức 3/9


Cái bơm bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cái bơm bác


Còn 70 cái nhe bác.

Giá 300k/1

----------


## ali35

> Còn 70 cái nhe bác.
> 
> Giá 300k/1


bơm này dùng driver của bác cncmini chạy được ko hả bác
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12310-CNC-Mini-shop

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bơm này dùng driver của bác cncmini chạy được ko hả bác
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12310-CNC-Mini-shop


Không rỏ lắm mấy cái đó ra sao. Cứ driver BLDC  ra 24V áp trên 5A là chạy. 

Bác cần driver luôn thì báo nhe. Mới đổi được vài cái mạch bên RC gì đó.
Cấm điện chạy giá trọn bộ 600k



----"""--------

Combo thanh răng bánh răng , cặp rây HSR45 dài 3.5m.

Mắc mưa đêm qua nên có chút ướt.

Ai quan tâm liên hệ nhe.

Để tạm cái giá cho đúng qui trinh : 24 triệu 




 Nó y bộ này

Khoảng 800kg  đến 1 tấn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ rung cấp phôi nhìn như cái loa hàng của Fujicon nặng khoant 8kg đi kèm là bộ điều khiển Super feeder SC112-01
Dùng điện 220v chỉnh tần số rung cho bộ cấp phôi.
Trên loa có vài chổ để chận sp như 1 cách xếp hàng  chờ lượt.
Ae có nhu cầu liên hệ nhe
Giá 1,5 triệu trọn bộ 







Clip mô tả hoạt động:

----------


## emptyhb

> Combo thanh răng bánh răng , cặp rây HSR45 dài 3.5m.
> 
> Mắc mưa đêm qua nên có chút ướt.
> 
> Ai quan tâm liên hệ nhe.
> 
> Để tạm cái giá cho đúng qui trinh : 24 triệu 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác nào muốn làm con Dragon 2018 lấy thì đẹp quá.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ combo chạy bằng thanh răng bánh răng dùng cặp rây THK HSR45 dài 3,5m gồm 6 con trượt trên mấy chổ lên màu sét đó là nước đêm qua. Hàng đã được che đậy lại .
Bổ xung vài tấm hình.



Nếu như dọn cho nó gọn lại nó sẽ như bộ trong hình bên dưới 
( đã bán trước đây)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SR20 dài 1,3m nằm sẵn trên thanh nhôm định hình ngang 120 dài 1,4m  nhìn có khe hở để bắt vitme.
Rây sáng láng không rơ.

Giá nguyên bộ nhôm và rây là 3 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 ít đồ linh tinh . Ae chỉ xem cần cái gì mình báo giá nhe.

Tủ điện có của mở ra có bánh xe , tủ nhật cũ 600x1000 sâu 500 giá :     1.2 triệu


Sắt hộp rây 45

----------


## cestlavie

Còn hàng không bác? Ship ra HN thì thế nào bác nhỉ?





> Combo dây đai  Robostar tổng dài 2.4m hành trình đạt 1.85m
> Dùng cặp rây THK SR20 dài 2m
> Bảng ngang 175 còn ngon lành. Dây đai bước 5 bảng 40 còn rất tốt.
> Sẵn hộp số 1/10 vừa size servo 750w.
> 
> Giá 8 triệu ( không lấy hộp số và khớp nối giá 7,2 triệu )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK HSR45 loại có cánh dài 3,4m ghép từ cây 1,75m và 1,65m. Hàng tháo máy gồm 6 con trượt hàng còn nguyên phót gạt bụi sáng đẹp, không có rơ .
Zin nó ghép liền lạc đẩy qua không cảm giác gì hết.
Nặng trên 100kg.

Giá : 12 triệu.







Hình nó đang ghép trên khung máy


Xem cái video những chổ nét nhất

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Còn hàng không bác? Ship ra HN thì thế nào bác nhỉ?


Nó dài và nặng. Bác mua thì mình gửi viettel ra Hà Nội bác chịu phí ship

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ servo Panasonic 750w : driver DSM serie , 
model DV88075LFGBC , motor MSMA082A4A.
Hàng tháo tủ jack cấm đủ dây cắt làm 2 khúc ( đã hàn lại )
Chạy được vị trí ( pul/dir) ngon lành.

Giá 5 triệu nguyên bộ 750w.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có bộ servo Panasonic 2kw hàng vừa tháo máy còn đẹp tình trạng jack cắm đầy đủ dây cắt cụt mỗi bên còn 1m. Gồm có:
Motor MDM202A1D 
Driver MDD203A2W.
Hàng bao test, ae nào test được tới nhà test rồi mang về

Giá 8 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ trượt mini thanh răng bánh răng hành trình 35mm , đế bắt sẵn tấm nhôm dầy 10mm , mặt trên cũng có tấm nhôm sẵn luôn , trượt êm.

Giá 200k/1 ( đã bán )
Bác Ali35 1 cái , bác ở Vũng Tàu 1 cái

----------


## ali35

> Bộ trượt mini thanh răng bánh răng hành trình 35mm , đế bắt sẵn tấm nhôm dầy 10mm , mặt trên cũng có tấm nhôm sẵn luôn , trượt êm.
> 
> Giá 200k/1


hi em xí 1 cái nha bác

----------


## Thangnd

> Bộ trượt mini thanh răng bánh răng hành trình 35mm , đế bắt sẵn tấm nhôm dầy 10mm , mặt trên cũng có tấm nhôm sẵn luôn , trượt êm.
> 
> Giá 200k/1


Kích thước tấm nhôm đế là bao nhiêu vậy b?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tấm sắt phay phẳng tháo máy nhật có phay hạ bậc dùng bắt 6 con trượt rây HSR45 loại có cánh.
Kích thước 620×430×27

Giá 1,2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cuối cùng cũng được 1 chú

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có bộ servo Panasonic 2kw hàng vừa tháo máy còn đẹp tình trạng jack cắm đầy đủ dây cắt cụt mỗi bên còn 1m. Gồm có:
> Motor MDM202A1D 
> Driver MDD203A2W.
> Hàng bao test, ae nào test được tới nhà test rồi mang về
> 
> Giá 8 triệu.


Đã làm đến khúc này .
Ai gạch thì lấy về tiếp tục nhe.

----------


## mactech

Gút dóp, sáng mai đệ chuyển xèng.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp xylanh khí nén SMC CDMF32-35 hành trình 35mm thụt qua lại 2 bên . 1 cây có sẵn 2 cảm biến . Hàng còn đẹp hoạt động tốt.

Giá 250k/1 cặp



------"""""-----

Cặp xylanh SMC loại vuông model CDQ232-50 trong đó có 1 cây đủ cảm biến. Hàng đẹp hoạt động tốt.

Giá 250k/1 cặp



----"""----

Kết nối nhanh khí nén ( jack cái )hàng Nhật cũ.
Loại này ae chỉ cần nhét là dính không cần thao tác kéo áo ngoài về. Dùng 1 cái dư 3 cái

Giá 200k/3

----------


## Nam CNC

nhét là dính , có áp ông nhét lòi phọt luôn đó hehehe , nói chung loại này cái nào cũng ok , china hàng bèo thì bị rò rỉ khi xài 1 thời gian , còn hàng loại tốt thì lâu hơn , phải có van khoá xả khí thì đúng tiêu chuẩn , chứ có áp thì cái nào cũng nhấn thấy bà luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> nhét là dính , có áp ông nhét lòi phọt luôn đó hehehe , nói chung loại này cái nào cũng ok , china hàng bèo thì bị rò rỉ khi xài 1 thời gian , còn hàng loại tốt thì lâu hơn , phải có van khoá xả khí thì đúng tiêu chuẩn , chứ có áp thì cái nào cũng nhấn thấy bà luôn.


Bởi vậy mới nói nó bỏ qua cái thao tác kéo áo ngoài về , lúc đó 2 tay cở 6 hay 8 kí , tay thuận nhét cái ọt. Còn việc nhét dể hay không nó thuộc về kinh nghiệm nữa, vd: nối cái đầu xịt khí thì bóp cò cho nó thông thì áp cỡ nào nhét không vô...

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## waranty

> Cặp xylanh khí nén SMC CDMF32-35 hành trình 35mm thụt qua lại 2 bên . 1 cây có sẵn 2 cảm biến . Hàng còn đẹp hoạt động tốt.
> 
> Giá 250k/1 cặp
> 
> 
> 
> ------"""""-----
> 
> Cặp xylanh SMC loại vuông model CDQ232-50 trong đó có 1 cây đủ cảm biến. Hàng đẹp hoạt động tốt.
> ...


Cho mình gạch 4 cái xilanh khí nén nhé. Cho mình stk. Thanks bạn!
ĐT: 0988//4__O,O.  7'5""5

----------


## Totdo

Gạch 3 giắc cái khí nén nhé anh Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mùa mưa, tranh thủ làm hàng nhỏ lẻ.
Mạch chuyển đổi tín hiệu Pul/Dir sang Cw/Ccw  cho 4 trục.
Qua thực tế ae dùng đều ổn định.

Giá 200k/1.
       1,9 triệu/10

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo dây đai  Robostar tổng dài 2.4m hành trình đạt 1.85m
Dùng cặp rây THK SR20 dài 2m
Bảng ngang 175 còn ngon lành. Dây đai bước 5 bảng 40 còn rất tốt.
Sẵn hộp số 1/10 vừa size servo 750w.

Giá 8 triệu ( không lấy hộp số và khớp nối giá 7 triệu )


Đính kèm 46649

Đính kèm 46651

Nội thất nó nè 
Đính kèm 46652

Đính kèm 46676

Đính kèm 46677

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Step motor thấy ra 4 dây chắc là 2 pha hàng còn đẹp.
Loại này nó có sẵn cây vitme bên trong khi quay nó thụt ra vô tầm 40mm . Phía sau có mạch đếm vòng quay chắc được 4 hay 5 xung 1 vòng. Size cỡ 57 hàng còn đẹp quay êm ru đều tay.

Giá 200k/1

Đính kèm 46269

Đính kèm 46280

Đính kèm 46281

----------


## sonnc1990

> Step motor thấy ra 4 dây chắc là 2 pha hàng còn đẹp.
> Loại này nó có sẵn cây vitme bên trong khi quay nó thụt ra vô tầm 40mm . Phía sau có mạch đếm vòng quay chắc được 4 hay 5 xung 1 vòng. Size cỡ 57 hàng còn đẹp quay êm ru đều tay.
> 
> Giá 200k/1
> 
> Đính kèm 46269
> 
> Đính kèm 46280
> 
> Đính kèm 46281


Tạm gạch bác 1 con đã. E nghiên cứu thêm.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Tạm gạch bác 1 con đã. E nghiên cứu thêm. 0945481314


Tạm nhận gạch nhe bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây Đức INA bảng 20 dài 750 tháo máy zin có 2 con trượt , loại này con trượt dài 100 , còn sáng đẹp trượt êm . Nặng 5 kg

Giá 1 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình thị trường cán dao tiện gắn chip đang được bày bán thu mua rầm rộ nên tranh thủ đưa ra bán 5 bộ gắn cán dao tiện.
Loại này ae đưa lên cái bàn sàn dao là ngon lành.
Lưu ý là không có cán dao nhe ae.!!!

Giá 250k/1








Nằm trên bàn sàn vầy nè


-----"""------

Có cặp gối FK20 hàng tiêu chuẩn dùng bạc 7x đủ ống đệm tán vặn nhe.

Giá 400k/1 ( đã bán )

----------


## ali35

he he thế cán dao bác có định bán riêng ko,cán mấy vậy hả bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> he he thế cán dao bác có định bán riêng ko,cán mấy vậy hả bác


Cán thì 200k 1 cây chịu giá mình qua bác MiHat lấy về bán. Keke

----------


## ali35

cán 20 or 25 ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cán 20 or 25 ko bác


Liên hệ MiHat nghe nói bên đó còn 1 rổ hàng trong bịch

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme tháo máy tiện phi 40 bước 6 dài 1450 hành trình 1150 sáng bóng 1 vùng. Hoạt động bình thường.
Nặng 16kg

Giá 1,4 triệu (đã bán)

----------


## sonnc1990

> Tạm nhận gạch nhe bác


Con step liền vitme có nâng nổi khoảng 3kg ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Con step liền vitme có nâng nổi khoảng 3kg ko bác


Chờ bác nghiên cứu thêm rồi bác hỏi thì vấn đề nâng nặng 3 kg nữa  sao dám trả lời .
Hủy gạch tạm của bác nhe
.

----------


## sonnc1990

> Chờ bác nghiên cứu thêm rồi bác hỏi thì vấn đề nâng nặng 3 kg nữa  sao dám trả lời .
> Hủy gạch tạm của bác nhe
> .


Vâng bác. E dốt chưa biết chạy cái này thế nào. Chỉ cần nâng vật nặng 3kg lên xuống 10ly. Chắc đợi xem ai ở gần có qua học hỏi thêm bác ạ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây ABBA bảng 15 dài 540 loại 4 rãnh bi , tháo máy còn ngon lành phót dẻo nguyên vẹn không rơ.
Giá 600k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp trượt tròn bằng sắt đen thui phi 20 dài 120 loại này bạc thau xịn loại có chấm giữ dầu . Kết hợp lò xo làm giảm chấn là hết bài. Dùng lẻ 1 cái cũng được.

Giá 250k /1 cặp







Cũng là giảm chấn kết hợp từ trượt tròn phi 25 và lò xo.
Loại này ngắn hơn chút.
Giá 250k/1 cặp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Kẹp khí nén 3 chấu dạng kẹp tròn phi gần 100 kẹp lớn hay nhỏ có thể được bằng cách thay chấu phụ. Cảm biến đầy đủ hàng mới đẹp kẹp nhẹ nhàn không rơ chấu.

Giá 450k/1

----------


## ali35

> Kẹp khí nén 3 chấu dạng kẹp tròn phi gần 100 kẹp lớn hay nhỏ có thể được bằng cách thay chấu phụ. Cảm biến đầy đủ hàng mới đẹp kẹp nhẹ nhàn không rơ chấu.
> 
> Giá 450k/1


e đăng ký 1 em nhé,qua tuần ghé bác lấy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đôn cao tháo ráp được loại này có phay rãnh bậc ngon lành.
Kích thước tấm dưới 120x160x12 tấm trên 120x75x10 , cao lên 105. 

Giá 150k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xy lanh vuông SMC model RDQB32-100 hành trình 100 đầy đủ cảm biến 2 đầu sẵn ke bắt và khớp nối tự lựa. Hoạt động ngon lành.

Giá 150k






----""""""""-------

Xylanh tròn SMC model  CDM2RA25-200 hành trình 200, cảm biến pát bắt đầy đủ còn đẹp do dính dầu mở .

Giá 150k






-----"""""------
Xy lanh SMC model CY3R32-320-Y59BZ hành trình 320 loại này con trượt nằm giữa , đầy đủ cảm biến. Hoạt động ngon lành
Giá 350k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ trượt gồm cặp rây THK SSR15 dài 340 nằm trên tấm sắt 350x200x10 còn tấm bắt 4 con trượt 340x200x12.
Còn trượt êm không rơ.
Giá nguyên bộ 900k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp máng xích nhựa như hình cái to 110x40 dài tầm 800, cái nhỏ 70x35 dài 450 đủ bộ pát máng sắt dầy .
Trọn bộ 300k.

----------


## MinhPT

> Bệ trượt gồm cặp rây THK SSR15 dài 340 nằm trên tấm sắt 350x200x10 còn tấm bắt 4 con trượt 340x200x12.
> Còn trượt êm không rơ.
> Giá nguyên bộ 900k.
> 
> Đính kèm 47242
> 
> Đính kèm 47243
> 
> Đính kèm 47244


Bác có vitme phù hợp với bộ này không?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số size 400w tỉ số 1/29, lổ vào phi 14 , cốt ra phi 22.
Hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Măng xông giảm 20 xuống 16 hàng của Nikken còn mới chưa dùng.

Giá 200k ( đã bán)





-----""""-----

Cáp điều khiển 24 sợi có bọc chống nhiễu dài 4,8m còn dính cái jack 20 chân cho servo ... mẻ xíu vỏ .
Giá 200k



Trang trước còn nhiều đồ nhe ae

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguyên bộ bơm dầu thủy lực gồm có bơm thùng chứa dầu két làm mát bộ điều khiển . Hàng bộ DAIKIN dòng ECO RICH model EHU14-L04-A-30-V
Đã gắn sẵn vài cái val selenoid dầu .
Ae quan tâm alo nhe . Hàng mua tại bãi nên không có bao test
Giá không bao test 4,5 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ dò mò gì đó của Marposs có 2 đầu như cái kẹp dạng đưa vô dò phôi tròn , 2 đâu gắn hợp kim hay kim cương nhân tạo gì đó bóng láng. Dây ra bị cắt ngắn.
2 que dò có nhiều khớp và chỉnh cho khe kẹp rộng hẹp được.
Nhúc nhíc 2 que có cảm giác như chạm công tắc hành trình.

Giá ngâm cứu 500k.

----------


## cityhcmc

> Cặp xylanh khí nén SMC CDMF32-35 hành trình 35mm thụt qua lại 2 bên . 1 cây có sẵn 2 cảm biến . Hàng còn đẹp hoạt động tốt.
> 
> Giá 250k/1 cặp
> 
> Đính kèm 47007
> 
> ------"""""-----
> 
> Cặp xylanh SMC loại vuông model CDQ232-50 trong đó có 1 cây đủ cảm biến. Hàng đẹp hoạt động tốt.
> ...


Xin hỏi 3 cái kết nối nhanh khí nén còn hông bạn, nếu còn cho mình địa chỉ mình tới lấy !!!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@cityhc...: 3 cái khớp nối đó bán rồi nhe bác.

----""""------

Rã món được cái hộp số 1/10 size servo 750 đẹp như mới cốt vào 19 ra 22 , kèm khớp nối 22-22 đẹp bền .
Giá 1,2 triệu ( hộp số và khớp nối.)

----------


## cityhcmc

> Quạt làm hút Sanyo denki 12VDC. To gần 200.
> Giá 100k/2. 
> 
> Đính kèm 44084
> 
> Đính kèm 44085
> 
> ----"""----
> 
> ...


quạt to còn hông ban ???

----------


## Bryan_281989

Rã món được cái hộp số 1/10 size servo 750 đẹp như mới cốt vào 19 ra 22 , kèm khớp nối 22-22 đẹp bền .
Giá 1,2 triệu ( hộp số và khớp nối.)





[/QUOTE]

Cái khớp nối nhìn chảy ke hic

----------


## Totdo

là món hàng đẹp nhất năm trên 4rum

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle Nakajima 5kw điện 200v 150hz 8810rpm
Tra mã sao nó ra toàn động cơ máy bay nên nhìn cái mạc bầm dập sơ bộ em nó dùng bạc 7009 , collec Yukiwa YCC16 kẹp dao 16 , test điện quay vù vù không chạm chập gì cả.
Thân tròn phi 170 dài 500 phần nòng 120 , không thấy cánh quạt nên có thể giải nhiệt bằng dầu.
Giá 7,5 triệu .













------""""""--------

Khoe cái thùng dầu bơm dầu két nước mới bán qua zalo
Giá 1,5 triêu. 
Bơm 300w nằm trên thùng nhật khoản 15 lit dầy hơn 3 ly két làm mát mới toanh luôn .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nguyên bộ bơm dầu thủy lực gồm có bơm thùng chứa dầu két làm mát bộ điều khiển . Hàng bộ DAIKIN dòng ECO RICH model EHU14-L04-A-30-V
> Đã gắn sẵn vài cái val selenoid dầu .
> Ae quan tâm alo nhe . Hàng mua tại bãi nên không có bao test
> Giá không bao test 4,5 triệu.


Bên trong như là có luôn biến tần đk motor bơm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu khoan dùng motor Shin-Oh 750w 1700rpm 3 pha 220V.
Đang gắn sẵn cái đầu kẹp max 13 của Yukiwa phía sau còn 1 cốt côn chờ sẵn. Chạy êm ru không rơ lắc gì.

Giá 1,4 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> là món hàng đẹp nhất năm trên 4rum


Làm cái khớp nối đi anh.

----"""""------

Máy nén khí mini bình 10lit áp 7kgf điện 110 AC.
Có sẵn cảm biến áp suất van an toàn đồng hồ điều áp.
Đã test chạy ngon lành. Dành cho nhà chật mà có biến áp 110v.

Giá 900k.  ( đã bán )

----------


## Totdo

Làm cái khớp nối đi anh

200k anh nhé. Lấy luôn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Direct Drive Oil Rotary Vacuum Pump ( tên tiếng Anh )
Hiệu Ulvac model GLD-201 motor 3 pha 220v 750w.
Tình trạng còn nguyên zin chỉ bị bể miếng mica thăm dầu.
Bán y hình không bao test giá 1,5 triệu. ( đã bán )
Bao test + làm lại miếng mica giá 1,9 triệu.
Bao chạy motor giá 1,8 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ dò gas rã từ máy chưa dùng nên mới lắm.

Y hình giá 350k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

10 cặp jack cấm nối dây đủ kích thước.

Giá 300k/10 ( đã bán  chú Tâm ...)

----------


## ali35

> 10 cặp jack cấm nối dây đủ kích thước.
> 
> Giá 300k/10


E lay 10 cai nay nhe bac

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ưu tiên bác Matech nhe.
Bộ bánh răng dây đai bằng sắt dây đai S8M bảng 60.
Bánh răng bằng sắt gần 5kg phi 100 với phi 65 tỉ lệ truyền chắc 1/2.
Cục nhỏ bên kia họ dùng làm đe len nốp lổ cốt , có thể vớt nhẹ lại hoặc để vậy dùng không ảnh hưởng vì nó chưa đụng tới phần răng và zin cốt chưa xuyên tới đó.
Dây đai còn tốt.
Giá đã bán

----------


## phuocviet346

> Ưu tiên bác Matech nhe.
> Bộ bánh răng dây đai bằng sắt dây đai S8M bảng 60.
> Bánh răng bằng sắt gần 5kg phi 100 với phi 65 tỉ lệ truyền chắc 1/2.
> Cục nhỏ bên kia họ dùng làm đe len nốp lổ cốt , có thể vớt nhẹ lại hoặc để vậy dùng không ảnh hưởng vì nó chưa đụng tới phần răng và zin cốt chưa xuyên tới đó.
> Dây đai còn tốt.
> Giá 250k
> 
> Đính kèm 47559
> 
> Đính kèm 47560


Bộ bánh răng để em đi, đang cần giảm tốc con taro của em. Taro vòng tua nhanh quá mũi nhanh đi quá

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ae thông cảm bộ đó mua sau hợp với bộ servo 2kw bác matech đã lấy trước đây.







Khi nào có mình lại bán

----------


## mactech

Cám ơn anh hai đã ưu tiên em. Các bác thông cảm cậu mợ đoàn tụ khó lòng chia cắt.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cái bơm Hảng Thomas model 2505ZC ( tài liệu nói hút hơn -kg/cm2 (880mbar), nén max gần 7kg/cm2)
loại này dùng điện trực tiếp AC 110V
Cấm điện 110v nó chạy cũng êm.


Giá bao test 900k /1

Hình nó đây.

Đính kèm 43993

Đính kèm 43994

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguyên cái tủ điện khoản 500x500 có 
Plc mitsu FX1N 40MT 1 cục mở rộng
CB 3 pha , 1 pha.
Khởi động từ
Nguồn 24vdc
Cái biến áp....

Giá nguyên tủ 3,3triệu ( không có bao test nhe)







Hàng bãi nguyên zin . Ae cần alo nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SSR15 dài 280 còn ngon lành không rơ ráo , phót gạt bụi còn dẻo dai

Giá 500k. ( ai mua ray cần 2 miếng sắt thì tổng 700k nhe )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mặt bàn sắt bẻ chấn hàn đắp đà ngang dọc kích thước 690x670 kê cao cho cặp rây THK SSR20 dài tầm 600 sáng láng nguyên phót gạt bụi . Tấm bắt 4 con trượt 570x230x15
Hành trình trượt đạt 310 khoản cách lọt lòng giữa 2 tấm là khoản 65 đủ để đưa vitme vô.
Trượt ngon lành.
Giá nguyên bộ trượt là 2.2 triệu.
( tới nhà chở 2 triệu )

Phần linh tinh nằm trên tấm trên đã lùa xuống sạch nên bề mặt láng luôn nhe

)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Giảm chấn dùng con trượt tròn bạc thau phi 20 dài 180 kết hợp lò xo.
Giá 250k/1cặp

----------

Ga con

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu gắn mũi taro BIG 30 AUTO-B07 đủ nút với collet.
Giá 200k.







-----""""-----

Trục quay ve chai lổ côn ngoài 11 trong 8.5 phần ren 16

Còn quay được.  

Giá 100k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Spindle Nakajima 5kw điện 200v 150hz 8810rpm
> Tra mã sao nó ra toàn động cơ máy bay nên nhìn cái mạc bầm dập sơ bộ em nó dùng bạc 7009 , collec Yukiwa YCC16 kẹp dao 16 , test điện quay vù vù không chạm chập gì cả.
> Thân tròn phi 170 dài 500 phần nòng 120 , không thấy cánh quạt nên có thể giải nhiệt bằng dầu.
> Giá 7,5 triệu .
> 
> Đính kèm 47406
> 
> Đính kèm 47407
> 
> ...


Bơm dùng tạm được.
Chủ nhật tranh thủ rữa xe

----------


## Gamo

Sao ko khoe con 7 chỗ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn đèn 150w của Mỹ dùng với mấy sợi dẫn sáng.
Giá nguồn 550k.






Hàng cũng nặng tay lắm

Do điện thoại nó tự chỉnh sáng chứ bên ngoài ánh sáng chói lóa

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ đo đếm bụi hay test ô nhiễm gì đó hàng Mỹ giá mới gần 3000USD.
Minh bán cũ giá 1,2 triệu 
Tên gọi bằng tiếng Anh Airborne Particle Counter hảng RION
Model HHPC-2
Có sử dụng tia laser để đong đo đếm hạt .
Độ chính xác thì có trời mới biết , hàng thì đang chạy bình thường dùng pin sạc còn giữ điện ngon.

----------


## Totdo

lấy con này anh Hải nhé
Nguồn đèn 150w của Mỹ dùng với mấy sợi dẫn sáng.
Giá nguồn 550k

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> lấy con này anh Hải nhé
> Nguồn đèn 150w của Mỹ dùng với mấy sợi dẫn sáng.
> Giá nguồn 550k


Ok bác. 
Không biết đủ số lượng chưa he

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nguyên cái tủ điện khoản 500x500 có 
> Plc mitsu FX1N 40MT 1 cục mở rộng
> CB 3 pha , 1 pha.
> Khởi động từ
> Nguồn 24vdc
> Cái biến áp....
> 
> Giá nguyên tủ 3,3triệu ( không có bao test nhe)
> 
> ...


Bán cái vỏ tủ nhật cũ còn đẹp hàng dầy 500x500x200
Có khóa còn chìa.

Giá 600k (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Mitsubishi FX1N-40MT hàng đẹp hoạt động ngon lành

Giá 2 triệu.




---""-----

Modul mở rộng FX0N-8EYT 

Giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

CB 3pha Fuji 20A loại này chống rò chống giật đẹp như mới

Giá 250k



----"""----

Cầu dao 3 pha Nhật cũ có báo áp nguồn .

Giá 100k





---"""---

 Mớ gồm: 2 CB 1 pha 3A, 1 cái rờ le Omron có chân đế 24vdc, 
1 cái rờ le kép Omron 24VDC có chân đế

Giá 200k




---""---

Cái hình bên dưới modul mở rộng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ nguồn Omron 24Vdc dòng 1.1A , input 110VAC, có đế gắn rây nhôm. Hàng dành cho nhà có điều kiện ( có điện 110 )

Giá 100k



----""""----

Cái biến áp Nhật đẹp như mới 220v ra 110v   200VA

Giá 300k

----------


## jeanvaljean

Cái biến áp Nhật đẹp như mới 220v ra 110v   200VA

Giá 300k


[/QUOTE]

gạch cái này...có nt bác kiem tra giup em

----------


## jeanvaljean

> PLC Mitsubishi FX1N-40MT hàng đẹp hoạt động ngon lành
> 
> Giá 2 triệu.
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 47938
> 
> ---""-----
> 
> ...


Gach them con plc nha bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có mấy bộ như cán collet ER11 hàng nhật cũ
Phần trục quay phi 8 có bánh răng 2 bạc chà , 2 bạc đũa NTN
1 ống đệm phần to phi 19
Collet đang kẹp 7
Ai cần chế trục quay gắn máy tiện hay ... alo nhe
Giá 200k /1 bộ ( đã hết )





----""""""------

Bánh răng rã hộp số trục phi 10 dùng bạc đũa ăn nhập với mấy cái bánh răng bên trên.
Giá 100k / 2 bộ ( có gạch hết mớ này )





---"""---

Bánh răng trục phi 10 dùng bạc đũa ăn nhập với đám trên.

 Giá 150k/3 bộ

----------


## ali35

> Có mấy bộ như cán collet ER11 hàng nhật cũ
> Phần trục quay phi 8 có bánh răng 2 bạc chà , 2 bạc đũa NTN
> 1 ống đệm phần to phi 19
> Collet đang kẹp 7
> Ai cần chế trục quay gắn máy tiện hay ... alo nhe
> Giá 200k /1 bộ ( còn 1 bộ cuối )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nếu được thì em lấy mỗi thứ 1 bộ nha bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> nếu được thì em lấy mỗi thứ 1 bộ nha bác


Bộ cáng ER 11 hết rồi  bác. 

----"""""-----

Mấy cán này ae đem về tìm motor tua nhanh cốt 8 đóng bỏ cốt motor thay cây này vô chạy cũng tạm cho mạch in mica có lý lắm nha

----------


## saudau

> Bộ cáng ER 11 hết rồi  bác. 
> 
> ----"""""-----
> 
> Mấy cán này ae đem về tìm motor tua nhanh cốt 8 đóng bỏ cốt motor thay cây này vô chạy cũng tạm cho mạch in mica có lý lắm nha


Tháo cái motor bldc của máy photo ra quấn dây lại, lấy esc chạy nó. Bảo đảm tua kinh khủng, ko biết có bạc đạn cốt 8 ly chịu nổi 30.000 rpm ko, bác nào biết chỉ dùm

----------


## khoa.address

> Tháo cái motor bldc của máy photo ra quấn dây lại, lấy esc chạy nó. Bảo đảm tua kinh khủng, ko biết có bạc đạn cốt 8 ly chịu nổi 30.000 rpm ko, bác nào biết chỉ dùm


Anh có đóng được ko đóng dùm em cái, hihihi

Làm bộ khung gắn cái khớp nối dọc trục vô con motor của anh ko sướng hơn hả, toàn bày ko ah.

Đóng đóng hồi văng từ lưa ra, kakaka

Đính kèm 48061; Đính kèm 48062

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Anh có đóng được ko đóng dùm em cái, hihihi
> 
> Làm bộ khung gắn cái khớp nối dọc trục vô con motor của anh ko sướng hơn hả, toàn bày ko ah.
> 
> Đóng đóng hồi văng từ lưa ra, kakaka
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 48062


Đóng dùm hư không thền mang qua đây anh đống dùm cho.
Đóng được anh lấy công em cái mớ collet  trong hình đó.

Chịu mang qua đây . Đóng với đập đây rành lắm

----------


## khoa.address

> Đóng dùm hư không thền mang qua đây anh đống dùm cho.
> Đóng được anh lấy công em cái mớ collet  trong hình đó.
> 
> Chịu mang qua đây . Đóng với đập đây rành lắm


Hihi, em chọc ông SauDau đó, chứ của em chắc em chế khớp nối trục hoặc dây đai thôi anh.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ray trắng được thì có vài món sau: 
Hàng cũ còn dùng tốt bao không rơ ráo gì hết , trượt êm.
Cặp rây THK SR20 dài 1,27m đang nằm khung nhôm
Giá 2 triệu , ok thì tháo bán luôn








 Lấy luôn khung nhôm và tấm bắt con trượt 3 triệu
Mua khung nhôm không lấy rây giá 1 triệu

-----""""------
Cặp rây THK SR25 dài 1,27m 

Giá 2,5 triệu.





Kế bên là cặp THK SR25 dài 1,84m 

Giá 3 triệu



Sẵn đây ae nào lướt qua thấy hợp ý thì alo nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanh răng bánh răng bảng 25x30 dài 2100 +770 đang nối dài được
 Nó có vài đoạn răng mòn nhưng thấy vẫn dùng được chế chạy cắt tới thì cứ khỏe ru.

Ae quan tâm tới nhà xem , thấy ưng thì đưa 1 triệu rồi chở về
( không có nhận gạch).





Trước nó nằm trên đây:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán combo 1 rây THK Ssr20 vitme dukura gì đó của Nhật phi 25 bước cũng 20 hay 25 . Tổng dài combo được hơn 1.3m xíu hành trình khoản hơn 1.1m .
Làm từ sắt tấm nên cả bộ khoảng 50kg.
Hàng trượt tới lui bình thường. Rây hơi sét. Vừa mặt bích servo 400w.

Giá 2,5 triệu ( ưu tiên đến nhà chở )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver servo Omron OMNUC H series
1 cục 1.1kw model R88D-HS22 và 1 cục 500w R88D-HS10 có luôn bộ nguồn zin theo tủ R88S-H306G

Hàng tháo tủ được  2 bộ y như bộ trong hình nên thanh lý bớt 1 bộ

Giá không bao test : 3 triệu cho 3 cục trong hình.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rãnh ngồi xem lại còn 4 em biến tần. Mang ra trưng bày

Biến tần BONFIGLIOLI made in Germany 7.5Kw
Model ACU 401-21FA
Input 3 pha 380V , out 3 pha 1000 hz  0÷400 V
Hàng tháo tủ đẹp như mới , cái tủ thì như chưa dùng vậy vì nó chưa tháo bao ni long của quạt làm mát tủ.
Kích thước nhỏ gọn 250x100x190
 Đầy đủ tài liệu và đĩa CD theo luôn.


Giá bán không bao test 4,8  triệu / 1 bộ

----------


## jeanvaljean

Hàng Bonfig thi chuẩn rồi... hôm nọ em cung co dip ghe nhà máy lam motor cua Bònig, phải nói là chảy ke

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ servo Panasonic 750w : driver DSM serie , 
model DV88075LFGBC , motor MSMA082A4A.
Hàng tháo tủ jack cấm đủ dây cắt làm 2 khúc ( đã hàn lại )
Chạy được vị trí ( pul/dir) ngon lành.

Giá 4,5 triệu nguyên bộ 750w.

----------


## GORLAK

Chèn nhạc vkl thiệt chứ =))

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ngày nắng đẹp : có cặp phát xung quay bằng tay đẹp như mới
5V     100ppr    A     B

Giá 600k/1 ( 1,1 triệu/2 )





-------"""""--------

Có 1 ít MCCB 3 pha Mitsubishi tháo tủ còn đẹp lắm.
Dòng 10A
Ae lên tủ điện cần thì alo nhe.

Giá 150k/1 ( ai mua hết bao ship )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ phát xung bằng tay chỉ còn 1 cái 

Giá 600k nhe ae.

 Tất cả quay tay đều test ngon lành. A -> pul  B -> dir  thì quay thuận motor quay thuận , quay ngược motor sẽ quay ngược.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Màn hình cảm ứng Keyence MT-250B , hàng tháo tủ còn hoạt động bình thường .

Giá 1,4 triệu

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Jack cấm chủ yếu 9 chân và 15 chân đực cái hàng xịn còn trong bọc.
> Giá 40k/1 cặp ( luôn vỏ )
> 
> Đính kèm 45549
> 
> Đính kèm 45551
> 
> Loại này 100k
> Đính kèm 45552
> ...


Jack cắm còn không Bác? Em lấy mấy cặp.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Jack cắm còn không Bác? Em lấy mấy cặp.


Hàng hết rồi bác ơi



------""--------

Mưa gió quá.

Còn 1 ít vitme phi 20 bước 20 hành trình 350 và 650 đầy đủ áo gối ae có. Sáng đẹp như mới nhìn là chảy nước luôn. Ae cần alo liền nhe.

Clip minh họa độ chảy...

----------


## Gamo

thằng này xấu, ăn ko chia mà còn khoe

----------


## legiao

Mịa cha hải cận nầy ác.mas mẹ cái bàn phím òi

----------


## nicowando

vừa mở vào nhìn là chảy nước tùm lum ^^

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 ít nguồn tháo hàng của  Omron 
tất cả đều input 110÷220v nhe ae

**Nguồn 5V  10A  giá 100k/1



-----""""""--------

*** Nguồn 5V 30A   giá 150K/1





-----"""-----

** Nguồn 12 V 2,5A  giá 100k/1



-----'"""-----


*** nguồn 24V   0, 65A giá 100k/1
Loại này có chân đế gắn rây nhôm tủ điện được nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn input 100/130VAC  , output 90/115VDC 5A

Bán 2 bộ để 1 bộ dùng với đèn Led mới mua của Ngocsut

Giá không bao test 150k/1

----------


## ali35

> Nguồn input 100/130VAC  , output 90/115VDC 5A
> 
> Bán 2 bộ để 1 bộ dùng với đèn Led mới mua của Ngocsut
> 
> Giá không bao test 150k/1


đăng ký 1 bộ nha bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Điện trở gia nhiệt loại kẹp nòng ống điện 220v 350w  hàng mới chưa dùng. Xin đừng so sánh với giá hàng chợ

Giá 150k.





-----'"""------

Điều khiển nhiệt độ cơ gắn rây nhôm tủ điện được.

Giá 150k/1

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Nguồn input 100/130VAC  , output 90/115VDC 5A
> 
> Bán 2 bộ để 1 bộ dùng với đèn Led mới mua của Ngocsut
> 
> Giá không bao test 150k/1


Để em 1 bộ...em cũng có con LED của bác Ngocsut nen để cho em nhé bác

----------


## Gamo

Để tau con trở gia nhiệt nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Để tau con trở gia nhiệt nhé


Chú về chế mỏ hàn chì hả

---"""-----

Công tắc xoay nhật cũ 20 vị trí 
Giá 50k



---"""---

Nút dừng khẩn xịn 

Giá 100k





--""""----

Cảm biến lưu lượng ae xem có ngâm cứu được thì hốt.

Giá không bao test 100k/1





--""----

Cảm biến nhiệt độ Thermo couple type K hàng tồn chưa dùng

Giá 100k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ dò phôi hay set dao hàng ACCRETECH model E-DT-173

Hàng còn dây dài sáng không móp méo

Giá không bao test 400k

----------


## ali35

> Chú về chế mỏ hàn chì hả
> 
> ---"""-----
> 
> Công tắc xoay nhật cũ 20 vị trí 
> Giá 50k
> 
> 
> 
> ...



em lấy mỗi thứ 1 cái nha bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguyên bảng điều khiển gồm có quay tay phát xung mini quay êm , nút dừng khẩn , 1 ít công tắc nút nhấn.

Giá nguyên tấm 700k.( đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần mitsubishi A700  3.7kw 
Input 3pha 220v  out 400Hz 
Hàng tháo tủ còn đẹp , hoạt  động bình thường

Giá 3.5 triệu (Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SSR15 dài 580 gồm 4 con trượt 2 lổ bắt ốc 4 rãnh bi sáng bóng còn bót khít 
Không rơ.

Giá 700k






-----""-----

Cặp SSR15 có cánh dài 280
Đẹp không rơ 

Giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

1 cây rây THK SR15TB dài 880 loại có cánh , chuyên bắt ngược ốc từ dưới bắt lên không rơ 

Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Val đơn 3 cửa 2 vị trí và 4 cửa 2 vị trí hàng của CKD japan cuộn dây kích 24vdc , jack kết nối ống đầy đủ
Còn đẹp bao sài

Giá 100k/1

----------


## ali35

> Val đơn 3 cửa 2 vị trí và 4 cửa 2 vị trí hàng của CKD japan cuộn dây kích 24vdc , jack kết nối ống đầy đủ
> Còn đẹp bao sài
> 
> Giá 100k/1


em xúc cặp này lun nha bác,bác gom lại dzô bọc,thứ 5 em ghé lấy ạ,sms dùm e tổng tiền bi nhiu dzô số 007 dùm e,số kia em chưa tìm ra nó lạc đâu rùi

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây THK HSR55 to cứng dầu mỡ nhiều nhưng lau qua là sáng lên. Dài tầm 1.5m đang bãi ai cần thì chuyển nhe.


Giá 100k/kg






Hàng đã xuống đất cặp 1,5m và cặp 1,3m

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ PLC Yushin là hàng Yokogawa
Gồm module nguồn 220v
  -  CPU F3SP35-5N
  -  Module microBus interface F3LU01-0N
  -  2 Module điều vị trí ( 1 module điều khiển được 2 driver)
           F3NC92-0N
  -  Module 64  I/O  F3WD64-3N

Hàng còn sáng đẹp  cấp điện lên nguồn đèn Rdy các module sáng , ngõ ra sáng.
Đầy đủ jack cắm .

Giá 2 triệu nguyên bộ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme double nut , cái nut dài 260 phi 45 bước 16 tổng dài 1.5m hành trình mém 900 nặng tầm 28kg
Hàng tháo máy nhật chắc của nhật còn hoạt động tốt.
Giá 2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Quat ion hàng của Korea gồm 4 quạt nằm trong hộp inox

Giá 550k/1

----------


## MetXi

E ck 1 bơm chân không rồi a nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> E ck 1 bơm chân không rồi a nhé


Cái này phải không. Đã nhận được tiền rồi. 
Mai gửi nhe bác





------""---------

Cặp rây THK HSR55 dài 1,6m hàng tháo máy cũ hàng còn dùng được không có rơ ráo gì nhe.

Giá 95k/1kg

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK HSR45 loại có cánh dài 3,4m ghép từ cây 1,75m và 1,65m. Hàng tháo máy gồm 6 con trượt hàng còn nguyên phót gạt bụi sáng đẹp, không có rơ .
Zin nó ghép liền lạc đẩy qua không cảm giác gì hết.
Nặng trên 100kg.

Giá : 12 triệu.







Hình nó đang ghép trên khung máy


Xem cái video những chổ nét nhất

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm nước Nhật cũ 2 ngựa đầu bơm inox điện 3 pha 220v
Lưu lượng max hơn 6 khối / giờ.
Hàng bao chạy motor nhe ae.

Giá 1.7 triệu /1 ( có 4 )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor 3 pha 110V 200w có thắng  hàng panasonic.

Giá ve chai 250k/1

Đính kèm 46361

Đính kèm 46362

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tay xách nách mang cho ae có nhu cầu.
Tay cầm xếp lại được. Hàng còn mới bóng.
90x50 cần thì kéo quai ra bưng xong xếp lại cho ngọn

Giá 120k/6 cái





Sau khi gạch đá chuyển tiền liền các kiểu.
Còn lại hơn 30  cái.
Ai gạch thì chuyển nhe. Tới mai chưa thấy mình hủy gạch .
Và bán tại nhà thôi không nhận gạch

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có mớ đồ rã từ máy laser Miyachi
Ae có lấy được món nào thì hú nhe



1. Cục này có con thanh trượt THK có gương phản xạ , có motor nhỏ kéo nó trượt qua lại

Giá 300k/1







-----"""""------

2. Cục này có 2 cái panme chỉnh độ nghiên có lang kính còn nguyên.

Giá 350k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhôm mặt bàn nhật cũ 630x1250x15 láng phẳng không .
Mặt dưới còn đẹp hơn nhiều.
Hơn 30kg

Giá 2,5 triệu





------""""------ 

Tấm nhôm mặt bàn 630x1600x15
Ít lổ mặt láng 
Hơn 40kg

Giá 3,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm thủy lực Daikin ULH14 full đồ 

Định bán 4.5 triệu không bao test
Mà lỡ cấm điện nó chạy ngon lành nên vẫn giá đó

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 3 cây vitme full áo gối hàng đẹp cấp C1 C2 không ah.
Ae quan tâm alo nhe. 
Để chụp chi tiết rồi báo giá nhe.


Đã đo đạt xong

Toàn hàng áo gối đầy đủ có luôn ụ cho mặt bích motor
Loại này nút dài như nút đôi. Toàn thân sáng bóng , không rơ không sượn . Để mỡ luôn cho bảo quản lâu
Hàng KSS phi 20 bước 4 

Cây C2 tổng dài 720 hành trình 530 
Giá 1,7 triệu

----"""----

Cây C2 tổng dài 560 hành trình 380

Giá 1,5 triệu
-----"""""------

Cây C3 tổng dài 420 hành trình 310

Giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dư dùng nên cần bán 4 con trượt THK HSR20 loại có cánh sáng đẹp như mới phót gạt bụi con nguyên bi bọng bóng 

Giá 700k/4






-------"""""--------

Cần cặp ray trượt THK HSR15TR dài 230
Còn đẹp ngon lành bi bóng trượt êm
Giá 500k

----------

hungcadme

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK HSR25 có cánh dài 1120 trượt êm không rơ phót gạt bụi còn nguyên vẹn

Giá 2,2 triệu

---""""------
Cặp ray THK HSR25 có cánh dài 820 trượt êm không rơ còn sáng bóng phót gạt bụi dẻo dai nguyên vẹn

Giá 1,8 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Gương phản xạ đồng thời cho xuyên qua luôn. Tạo thành 2 tia

Giá 150k/1

----------


## vietnamcnc

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;132434]Dư dùng nên cần bán 4 con trượt THK HSR20 loại có cánh sáng đẹp như mới phót gạt bụi con nguyên bi bọng bóng 

Giá 700k/4




Anh lấy cái này Hải ơi.

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Tay xách nách mang cho ae có nhu cầu.
> Tay cầm xếp lại được. Hàng còn mới bóng.
> 90x50 cần thì kéo quai ra bưng xong xếp lại cho ngọn
> 
> Giá 120k/6 cái
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nhớ gửi cho mình 20 cái này xếp Hải ui   :Embarrassment:  thôi gạch đá gì tiền tươi thôi . :Wink:  chưa thấy nhắn hén .TVT

----------


## Mới CNC

> Tay xách nách mang cho ae có nhu cầu.
> Tay cầm xếp lại được. Hàng còn mới bóng.
> 90x50 cần thì kéo quai ra bưng xong xếp lại cho ngọn
> 
> Giá 120k/6 cái
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cái này còn cho mình lấy 6 cái nha.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cám ơn a em đã chuyển tiền cho mớ tay xách nách mang.
Ae thông cảm mình để ở nhà. Ae qua lựa người một ít giờ cũng hết rồi. Có hàng lại hú ae nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp ray THK SSR20 dài 590 loại 2 lổ bắt ốc cặp rây còn sáng bóng vàng vàng dầu bám không phải sét nhe. Trượt êm ngon lành.

Giá 1 triệu.

Tấm sắt bắt rây 20 có sẵn kê cao rây như hình kích thước 550 x670 .
Giá 500k ( chỉ giao hàng tại nhà )

Có 2 cục giảm chấn nằm trên bàn bán giá 200k/2







-------""""""-------

Bộ chỉnh hướng phản xạ tia laser bằng 2 cây panme mini.
Tia đi xuyên qua không bị lệch khi chỉnh 2 panme chỉ có tia phản xạ là thay đổi theo.

Giá đã báo trước đây là 350k/1

----------


## GORLAK

Gương đoa là gương bán xạ nhe a.

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gương đoa là gương bán xạ nhe a.


Gương đó anh bán gần luôn không ngại xa gần đâu.

Đùa tí. Cám ơn đã thông tin

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bơm nước Nhật cũ 2 ngựa đầu bơm inox điện 3 pha 220v
> Lưu lượng max hơn 6 khối / giờ.
> Hàng bao chạy motor nhe ae.
> 
> Giá 1.7 triệu /1 ( có 4 )
> 
> Đính kèm 49026
> 
> Đính kèm 49030
> ...


Vừa về them vài em 

Giá y cũ 1.7 triệu 1 em .
Hàng bao test

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Kẹp 3 chấu khí nén hàng nhật phi ngoài 90 .
Còn cảm biến .
Cái có chấu sắt giá 500k
Cái có chấu nhựa giá 450k





Muốn kẹp to hơn thì ae làm lại chấu nhe.
Hình khi tháo chấu ra

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xylanh SMC vuông đầy đủ cảm biến hành trình 65 
Giá 150k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo NSK vitme bước 10 hành trình tầm 280 tổng dài 750 sẵn con Servo tamagawa 300w cảm biến vị trí đầy đủ.
Phần che bụi do tháo ra đo đạt ráp chưa vô được nên bỏ ko còn nhe.

Giá 2 triệu.

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme phi 36 bước 40 hành trình tầm 2m7 tổng dài hơn 3m1 
Hàng của NSK chuẩn C5 toàn thân láng bóng quay êm không rơ . Có sẵn gối 2 đầu nhe ae.

Giá 4,5 triệu ( ưu tiên đến nhà chở )





Đã lôi được em nó ra khỏi đám pín





Trắng tinh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp vitme đầy đủ áo gối 2 đầu có luôn chổ bắt motor 
Hàng hiệu KU-RÔ-ĐA  phi 15 bước 10 tổng dài 620 hành trình 460 max 470
Hàng còn sáng đẹp không có rơ quay êm luôn.

Giá 900k/1

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Máy gì bị cháy ghê vại. . 
Hahaha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sắt hộp to dựng máy 10k/kg tại bãi
Kiểu rau-tơ    đúp-bồ  Y
Lưu ý thanh răng với rây trượt không có nhe ( có thể thương lượng mua riêng)
Ai cần thì hú sớm
Hết hàng rồi nhe ae

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Puly dai lổ cốt 17 powerlock cái 36 cái 44 răng sợi đai S5M còn ngon gấp lại nó dài hơn 0.5m

Giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu khoan tự động lên xuống bằng khí nén.
Sẵn motor 3 pha 220v . Đầu gắn mũi khoan mini kẹp max chắc 8 hay 10. (Có thể thay đầu kẹp )

Hàng y hình bao chạy giá 2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số Shimpo tỉ số truyền 1/7 size servo 750w lổ cốt vào 17
Tặng luôn cái puly powerlock.
Hàng sáng bóng chỉ có vài vét trầy nhẹ nhẹ

Giá 900k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tay cầm điều khiển có XYZ  x10 x100...
Có luôn bộ phát xung quay tay còn quay êm ru tiếng tách tách đều đều . Dây dài gần 3m

Giá 600k ( không bao test)

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Tay cầm điều khiển có XYZ  x10 x100...
> Có luôn bộ phát xung quay tay còn quay êm ru tiếng tách tách đều đều . Dây dài gần 3m
> 
> Giá 600k ( không bao test)


hehe tay cầm này mà có dự án máy nào mua về chế cháo thì ngon quá.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái máy tiện to lắm thấy nó đang kẹp cây trục vít nhìn sơ thấy đầy đủ đồ nghề.

Giá chưa có rỏ tầm 15k/1kg . Ai quan tâm alo mình nhe

Hàng không còn nên xóa hình

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Con máy tiện phay mâm cặp thủy lực zin mâm xoay bằng con servo mitsu MR J2S 40A
Model MH AS1

chổ gắn mũi phay dạng như BT30 hay sao chưa rỏ kiểu tháo đầu được

Không còn tủ điện và motor nhe

Giá 25 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn omron xịn 24V   2.1A
Input 220v

Giá 350k

----------


## ali35

> Nguồn omron xịn 24V   2.1A
> Input 220v
> 
> Giá 350k


em xúc cái ny nha

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

1 cái thùng sắt đang bắt sẵn 4 cái driver step 2 pha Daisan 1.5A
Dùng điện 110v chạy được pul/dir có vi bước hay không ae tra thêm tài liệu.

Giá không bao test nguyên hộp là 1 triệu
Mua lẻ 300k/1 ( không bao test)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cảm biến Panadac-912
Hàng còn hoạt động tốt có sẵn sợi quang

Giá 250k/1





-----"""""------
3 cái modul panadac610-I8N
Hoạt động bình thường

Giá 300k/3






-----""""----

Module panadac610-TML

Giá 150k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Panasonic Electro cycle timer NM4721E

Không biết là gì 
Bao lên nguồn giá 300k






-----"""""-------


Cặp ke nhôm đúc cao 300 chân tầm 90x90 
Chổ bắt được phay phẳng 
Giá 350k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 1 cái thùng sắt đang bắt sẵn 4 cái driver step 2 pha Daisan 1.5A
> Dùng điện 110v chạy được pul/dir có vi bước hay không ae tra thêm tài liệu.
> 
> Giá không bao test nguyên hộp là 1 triệu
> Mua lẻ 300k/1 ( không bao test)


Rã hộp bán lẻ 300k 1 cái

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo Yamaha C6L12-550 bảng ngang 65 hành trình 550 mở rộng lên 600 được nhe. Vitme 12 bước 12 , loại này sẵn servo liền cốt ae nào dùng được servo( thường nó là hàng của Tamagawa) không được thì cắt cốt tháo ráp chế độ vô thêm.

Giá 1,5 triệu



Date 10/2014

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Fuji 3.7kw FRN3.7G9S-2
Input 3 pha 220v
Output 400hz
Hoạt động ngon lành 

Giá 3 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle Nakajima 5kw điện 200v 150hz 8810rpm
Tra mã sao nó ra toàn động cơ máy bay nên nhìn cái mạc bầm dập sơ bộ em nó dùng bạc 7009 , collec Yukiwa YCC16 kẹp dao 16 , test điện quay vù vù không chạm chập gì cả.
Thân tròn phi 170 dài 500 phần nòng 120 , không thấy cánh quạt nên có thể giải nhiệt bằng dầu.
Giá 7,5 triệu .







Chờ hoài không có biến tần 5kw lôi đỡ con 3.7kw ra kéo chạy ngon lành.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bàn từ điện kích thước làm việc 200x350
Hàng tháo máy nhật cũ hảng Kanetsu ( OKaMoto)
Model KOT-2035
Điện 80VDC max , 0.4A.
Đã kiểm tra cuộn dây lên khoản 200 omh , không chạm chập gì hết.

Giá bán 4,5 triệu 







Trước đây có bán mấy bộ điều khiển mà không biết nó có hợp với cục này không.
Ai mua khuyến mãi luôn Okumoto

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Yaskawa dòng mini V7 tháo tủ còn sáng đẹp
Công suất 3.7kw , input 3 pha 220v đã test 1 pha chạy ào ào
Output 3pha 0÷230V 400hz

Giá 3,5 triệu/1







Test nhanh hoạt động bình thường.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Fuji G7S  công suất 3.7kw
Input 3 pha 220v
Output 3 pha 220 400hz

Hoạt động bình thường

Giá 2,6 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Fuji công suất 3.7kw
Model FVR 037G5S-2
Input 3pha 220v
Output 3 pha 220v 0÷360hz
Lưu ý xác to thiếu nắp dưới.
Hoạt động tốt
Giá 1,8 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Fuji 400w dòng E9S
Iput 3pha 220v
Output 400hz

Hàng đẹp hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 800K/1 ( có 2 em )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến áp vòng tròn  input 110v , 220v
Output 31,5V  350VA
Hàng chắc châu Âu
Giá 450k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 3 em step 2 pha của Pacific Scientific hàng USA 
Model P22NRXA-LNN-LS-00
Dòng 3.3A

Giá 300k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đĩa mài dũa đường kính 250 bằng inox không có hít ( không biết có khi nào titan không nữa) phía sau có lổ ren xung quanh
Khoản 2.5kg

Giá 250k/1






-------""""""------- 

Dĩa tròn 250 xung quanh có gắn mấy cục tròn có phủ cát hay bột hợp kim .
Bàng inox không rỉ
Nặng 3 kg

Giá 300k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm nước hiệu SPECK 350w cấm điện 220v 1 pha ( điện nhà )
là chạy phà phà. Đầu bơm inox 304 chống rỉ .
8 lít / phút
Do nằm bãi nên thân motor bằng nhôm nên lên nước xấu chứ chưa ăn mòn bể mẻ gì hết.
Đã test ngon lành , tự hút lên luôn khỏi mồi nước gì hết.


Giá 800k.





Kéo ống dài 8m lổ 10

----------


## thanhhaitdt

4 cái khớp nối mềm 6-8 hàng dự phòng chưa dùng 
Loại này chuyên nối encoder vô động cơ .

Giá 400k/4




-----"""------

4 bộ linh tinh có 2 bạc chà 1 bạc thường 1 bạc nhỏ ... hàng chưa dùng

Giá 4 bộ : 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Step 2 pha hàng USA POWERMAX II mặt bích size57
Dòng 2.8A     max 1500rpm

Giá 150k/1

----------


## saudau

Lấy im483 lái mấy e này êm phải nói luôn. Tiếng ấm hiểm chứ ko lè nhè như mấy con step 2 phase thường

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Step 2 pha hàng USA POWERMAX II mặt bích size57
> Dòng 2.8A     max 1500rpm
> 
> Giá 150k/1


có jack cắm ko bác? nếu có bác để em 2 con

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khởi động từ Tele LC1 D50 11
Cuộn dây 220V  , đóng ngắt 20Kw
Bao test
Giá 450K/1  ( 10 cục 4 triệu )



------""""""--------

Khởi động từ Tele    LC1 D09 10
Cuộn dây 220V
Đóng ngắt 5.5Kw
Bao test
Giá 150k/1 ( 500k/4 )

----------


## ali35

------""""""--------

Khởi động từ Tele    LC1 D09 10
Cuộn dây 220V
Đóng ngắt 5.5Kw
Bao test
Giá 150k/1 ( 500k/4 )

[/QUOTE]

em lấy 4 cái nhỏ này nhe bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanks bác Ali mở hàng.
Có quà riêng cho bác nhe.

Vẫn còn 1 sọt nhe ae.
Hàng em nhiều nên em không nhận gạch nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối có tên có tuổi Tsubaki
18-22

Giá 150k/1



-----"""""------

Bơm nước nhật cũ 
Dành cho nhà có sẵn điện 110
Cấm vô bật công tắc nó chạy liền
18L/phút  130w.

Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguyên bộ servo Tamagawa TBL-i series 600w hàng ra máy.
Vô trể nên dây jack cấm không có.
Driver : AU6550N2041
Motor : TS 4513N1820E200

Hàng không bao test 
Ae nào ngâm cứu được thì hú nhe ( không nhận gạch)
Giá 2,2 triệu/1 bộ ( gồm driver và motor)











Trước khi rã:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ xoay thay dao máy bắn điện.

Còn phần cơ còn mới xoay êm, băng tải motor kéo còn đủ.
Giá 1,8 triệu ( 65kg)
(Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm nước nhật Nikuni 100w 
Điện 3 pha 220v loại đầu đồng thau cánh inox
Hàng tháo máy nên còn nguyên màu sơn không tì vết.

Giá 800k ( đã bán )










-----""""""""-------

4 cái bánh xe đẩy chịu tải nặng, 2 cái có khóa, đường kính 75 còn quay êm

Giá 400k/4 ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sensor controller Keyence EX201 
Out 0÷5v , 5÷20mA 
Dùng với Cảm biến Ex305 đo khoản cách 0 đến 1mm

Giá 200k/1 ( còn 2 cái )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm nước Nikuni nhật cũ motor 400w 3 pha 220v
Hàng tháo máy còn đẹp không tì vết.
Đầu bơm bằng đồng thau .
Bao chạy , thêm cái biến tần chạy bơm nước gia đình ngon lành, bơm không nghe tiếng rào rào rào như pana ( 1.3 triệu )
Giá 1,1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 bộ nhưng anpha step nhưng không phải rã cùng 1 máy
Motor ARM98MC dây còn hơn 1 tấc có thắng.


Driver ARD-S thiếu jack cấm cấp nguồn

Bán không bao test cả bộ giá 2,3 triệu

----------

nbc

----------


## Gà Tây

> 1 cái thùng sắt đang bắt sẵn 4 cái driver step 2 pha Daisan 1.5A
> Dùng điện 110v chạy được pul/dir có vi bước hay không ae tra thêm tài liệu.
> 
> Giá không bao test nguyên hộp là 1 triệu
> Mua lẻ 300k/1 ( không bao test)
> Đính kèm 49716
> 
> Đính kèm 49717


Các bác cho em hỏi con này đấu thế nào ạ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Kẹp tròn hàng chính hảng SKF.
Chân ngang tầm 135 bằng nhôm.



Kẹp phi 75 dài 70 
Giá 250k/1





---
Kẹp phi 50 dài 50, thịt còn dầy móc rộng được
Giá 150k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số vuông gốc tỉ số 1/28, lổ cốt ra 15 loại có then, có chân đế
Đâu vô bắt với ly hợp từ 24V hàng Japan có sẵn pully chạy dây cuaro. Loại này khi không có điện thì tuột nhe  muốn truyền động phải cấp 24v

Giá 400k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo dây đai tổng dài 1,3m bảng ngang tầm 130
rây IKO15 dài tầm 960  dùng đai bảng to cứng cáp
Hành trình đạt 710
Thân nhôm đúc sẵn 2 pát ke vuông nhôm đúc có sẵn lổ bắt 4 con trượt 20. Sẵn pat motor và dây đai cho motor .
Có 2 cây cột chống lên là được khung H , hoặc bắt lên rây là có em router.
Tấm bắt con trượt là nhôm dầy 10 ngang 250.

Nó ra từ con máy router đúp bồ Y

Mấy món linh tinh bắt trên tấm nhôm không có bán kèm nhe

Giá tại bãi 2,4 triệu (giao chành xe thêm 200k đóng gối và vận chuyển ra chành)
Ae có nhu cầu thì alo cho nhanh nhe. Hàng tạm còn.









Lúc nằm trên máy nó như thế này

----------


## hung1706

Em lay 1 cái kep 75 và 1 kẹp 50 nha anh Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em lay 1 cái kep 75 và 1 kẹp 50 nha anh Hải


Ok. Vậy là xong mấy cái kẹp rùi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo mini bằng nhôm vitme tầm phi 12 bước 10  hành trình khoản 100, dùng 1 rây nhỏ có sẵn khớp nối mềm pát motor và motor dc servo Tamagawa có luôn 1 cái cụm xoay kéo bằng 1 em dc servo.
Nâng súng plasma , laser 3D khỏe
Hàng nằm bãi giá 500k/1bộ
Ai có nhu cầu alo sớm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ nguồn 24Vdc 3.1A hàng hiệu idec
Input 100÷220V
Loại này gắn rây nhôm được nhe
Giá 400k



-----"""-----
Bộ nguồn 24V 0.8A hảng Keyence
Input 85÷265Vac
Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme và me nhìn chảy nước




Có 3 cây vitme full áo gối hàng đẹp cấp C1 C2 không ah.
Ae quan tâm alo nhe. 
Để chụp chi tiết rồi báo giá nhe.
Đính kèm 49186

Đã đo đạt xong

Toàn hàng áo gối đầy đủ có luôn ụ cho mặt bích motor
Loại này nút dài như nút đôi. Toàn thân sáng bóng , không rơ không sượn . Để mỡ luôn cho bảo quản lâu
Hàng KSS phi 20 bước 4 

Cây C2 tổng dài 720 hành trình 530 
Giá 1,7 triệu

----"""----

Cây C2 tổng dài 560 hành trình 380

Giá 1,5 triệu
-----"""""------

Cây C3 tổng dài 420 hành trình 310

Giá 1,2 triệu


Đính kèm 49203

Đính kèm 49204

Đính kèm 49205

Đính kèm 49206

----------


## jeanvaljean

ông anh nay ít có ác...me doooooot ma cả chùm vậy ai chịu nổi

----------


## aiemphuong

chắc hưởng ứng black friday, mua 1 cây vitme, tặng 1 bit me à ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ dây đai bảng to gấp lại dài hơn 1m có sẵn 1 sợi dây đai để motor kéo.

Giá 450k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ hàn lưỡi cưa máy cưa vòng dạng hàng như hàn bấm

Dùng điện 220v công suất tăng-phô2 KVA

Đồ còn đầy đủ bảo đảm cuộn dây còn tốt.

Giá 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Quạt hút thổi Fuji 3pha 220v  1,9kw   2,8 m3/min
Hang đẹp không sứt mẻ quay êm đã kiểm tra hoạt động bình thường.

Giá 1,7 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp chơi đồ hàng
Big bằng nhựa 
Giá 150k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhìn như cục kê dẫn từ  vì nhìn mấy cái vân nó như bàn từ kích thước 100x70x40
Hàng chưa dùng 

Giá 300k/1

----------


## ali35

bác cho em đăng ký 1 cục kê này về xem nó dzư nào nha,thứ 5 này em mới lấy hàng được bác thông cảm dùm ạ

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ này ae dùng quấn dây là phù hợp đang kéo bằng con Ac motor hộp số 100v của OM ( đổi con này chắc cũng không mắc lắm)
Sẵn cái pát sắt hơn 200  10ly.

Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 2 pha hàng mỹ  Applied Motion model 7080
Nguồn 24÷48VDC kéo motor lên đến 7A , có chế độ vi bước
Đẹp như mới
Test ngon lành.
Giá 1,5 triệu/1 ( lấy 6 bộ bao ship )





Clip test

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 2 pha Shimpo Nidec  1.5A
Chạy pul/dir  và  cw/ccw 
Đã test ngon lành 
Giá 300k/1





Clip test với mạch linuxcnc chế độ off line

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây NSK bãi vừa tháo máy phay hàng còn đẹp phót còn nguyên máy dùng dầu bôi trơn nên rây không chút rổ rãnh bi bóng loáng . Loại có cánh tải nặng , chiều dài giá cả như sau

Cặp NSK LGY45 dài 1350 không tì vết trượt êm ru , 4 rãnh bi bên hông gồm 4 con trượt.

Giá 115k/1kg ( bãi bán 100k) hoặc bán mão 4,8 triệu.


---""""---

Cặp NSK LGY45 dài 860 gồm 4 con trượt hàng trượt êm không rơ.

Giá 120k/1kg , hoặc bán mão 3,8 triệu

Hình ảnh của mấy em nó đây.
Toàn bộ là vết dầu chứ lau qua là đẹp .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme phi 36÷40 bước 10 hành trình 500 nút dài còn ngon lành . Nguyên cây không tì vết.

Giá 1 triệu.

----""----

Cây y vậy hành trình khoản 700 nguyên cây sạch đẹp .
Hàng tháo máy phay .

Giá 1,3 triệu

Chỉ đo đếm được vầy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lọc nguồn 3 pha to bự đẹp như hình
Lưu ý là nó nặng kg

400k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần mitsu điện 3 pha 380V công suất 750w
Hoạt động bình thường

Giá 1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK chuẩn C2 phi 25 bước 4 hành trình 800 tổng dài 1250 sáng bóng mượt mà nguyên cây.
Sẵn áo đai ốc và cái gối phụ.

Giá 1,4 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK chuẩn C2 phi 25 bước 4 hàng trình 520 tổng dài 900 sáng bóng nguyên cây sẵn áo đai ốc 
Giá 1 triệu.





----""""----

Cặp rây THK HSR30 dài 1520 còn trượt êm không rơ
Chổ đen là mở dầu nhe phót còn nguyên.

Giá 3,6 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm nén hút chân không 2 đầu hàng mini Thomas 2250 
Vẫn còn nhiều nhe ae

  Giá 300k/1 (chưa có driver, ae có driver bldc 24V dòng trên 5A là chạy với em nó ok)
  Lấy luôn driver thì 600k 1 bộ

Diver loại này đây

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vỏ tủ điện bằng inox 390x390x210 
Giá 600k





-------""""""-------
Biến tần Hitachi HFC-VWS   model VWS5.5HF3
3 pha 380V    out 380v 120Hz.

Bán mù giá 800k

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bơm nén hút chân không 2 đầu hàng mini Thomas 2250 
> Vẫn còn nhiều nhe ae
> 
>   Giá 300k/1 (chưa có driver, ae có driver bldc 24V dòng trên 5A là chạy với em nó ok)
>   Lấy luôn driver thì 600k 1 bộ
> 
> Diver loại này đây


Em hôt một bộ này nhé bác. Chỉ bơm thôi, ko lấy driver.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối sắt đệm cao su ở giữa 28-28
Hàng đẹp như mới 

Giá 200k/1 (400k/2 , 900k/5)



-----"""""-------


Cây vitme phi 40 bước 10 dài 1m nút đôi bị kẹt
Em để trước sân. Ai qua chở được thì đưa 200k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp điều khiển tốc độ motor AC 60w
Hàng không bao test
Giá 200k/2

----------

ali35

----------


## kimtuan20021989

gạch 2 em điều khiển này a nha

----------


## hieu_potter

Em lấy 1 cái driver bldc đc k anh Hải? bữa trước e mua bơm rồi.

----------


## vanlam1102

bác để lại cho em 1 bộ bơm hút chân không Thomas 2250 và cả driver nhé,
gửi em số tài khoản em gửi tiền
số đt của em, 0901505005

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo XY hành trình khoản 1.9x0.7m ( robot cấp phôi )
Trục X là hộp sắt 160x110 chạy dây đai bảng to rây dùng loại bảng to 4 rãnh bi ngang tầm 70 hay 80 còn tốt không rỉ sét ,
sẵn mặt bích để gắn motor .
Trục Y chạy thanh răng có sẵn mặt bích để gắn motor gắn trên thanh nhôm định hình khá chắc sử dụng 1 thanh rây khoản 25 có 2 con trượt.
Cái này cắt gió đá thì ngon lành 

Giá bán tại bãi 6 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ống ruột gà inox dẫn nước nóng chống rung nối mềm rất tiện, nối ren ống nước 21

Giá 100k/1 sợi

----""""----

Co nối inox các kiểu hàng nhật cũ
 giá 100k/1 kg

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy hút bụi công nghiệp hàng nhật cũ còn đầy đủ túi vải ngăn kéo chứa bụi. Motor 3 pha 220v.
Hình thức tạm ổn hàng của Atomic Cleaner type FB 1205-B
Hàng đời khá cao ( date 1971 )

Giá 1,7 triệu ( ưu tiên người đến chở)
Có nấp đậy đầy đủ nhe. Tháo ra chụp cho rỏ đồ lòng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số size servo 750w
Tất cả đều tháo ráp motor kiểu đơn giản là vặn nhẹ ốc cấy rút ra ráp vô cái ọt ọt ọt

Em của Germany Alpha type LP 090-M01-10
Lổ cốt 16 ra cốt 22 sẵn 2 tầng bích dể lựa chọn
Tỉ số 1/10
Giá 900k

----"""""------

Em Cyclo Drive hảng Sumitomo model CNFXS-6075-LB-21
Lổ cốt 16 , cốt ra 18
Tỉ số 1/21

Giá 900k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> gạch 2 em điều khiển này a nha


Có lấy 2 cục điều tốc motor ac thì sms o978788500 lấy số tk nhe bác.

------"""""""----



Cặp rây THK SR30 dài 920 đẹp sáng bóng 4 con trượt 

Giá 2,5 triệu








-------"""""----


Cặp THK SR30 đẹp y vậy dài 1120 gồm 4 con trượt 

Giá 2,8 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây trượt IkO bảng 25 mã LWES25 dài hơn 2m
còn dùng tốt mở dầu đen thôi gồm 4 con trượt.

Giá 2,3 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp bạc đạn NSK 7204 còn sáng bóng

Giá 300k/1 cặp

Đính kèm 51661

Đính kèm 51662

----""""------
Cặp ti trợ lực hàng japan như hình.

Giá 300k/1 cặp

Đính kèm 51663

Đính kèm 51664

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục quay : ống có dạng như mặt bích cho trục chính máy tiện.
Hàng chưa dùng còn nguyên trong bọc.
Dài hơn 300, nhìn như phụ tùng để dành thay thế .

Giá 600k/1 (hết hàng như mới)

----------


## hoangminhtin

> Trục quay : ống có dạng như mặt bích cho trục chính máy tiện.
> Hàng chưa dùng còn nguyên trong bọc.
> Dài hơn 300, nhìn như phụ tùng để dành thay thế .
> 
> Giá 600k/1


Nhìu hàng đẹp ngon bổ rẻ quá bác ơi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dao tiện HiCut hàng chưa dùng 8x8x150

Giá 200k/3 ( mua hết 10 cây 600k)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nikken BT40-JTA1-45 cái đầu kẹp mũi khoan max 8mm.

Giá 500k




----"""------

Đầu dò hồng ngọc RENISHAW MP3  gắn trên cán đo chổ to 44,4 chổ nhỏ 26 nên có khả năng là CAT40.

Giá 1 triệu ( gạch )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dao cụ hàng trong hộp chưa dùng.
Size trên 20 
500k/1kg ( luôn hộp)
Size nhỏ 20 trở xuống 600k/1kg.

----------


## manipul

Gạch cái đầu dò RENISHAW MP3

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây thước đo góc nhật cũ còn đẹp
Giá 300k

----------


## ktshung

> Cây thước đo góc nhật cũ còn đẹp
> Giá 300k
> 
> Đính kèm 51820


cho em xem cây thước đo góc bác nhé

----------


## Totdo

> Gạch cái đầu dò RENISHAW MP3


cái này bể gạch để em nhé

----------


## truongkiet

> Dao cụ hàng trong hộp chưa dùng.
> Size trên 20 
> 500k/1kg ( luôn hộp)
> Size nhỏ 20 trở xuống 600k/1kg.
> 
> Đính kèm 51814
> 
> Đính kèm 51815
> 
> ...


có size nào cụ thể được không

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy đột dập bằng tay hàng nhật cũ chất lượng còn khá.

Giá 1,4 triệu

----------


## Trucvt

> Máy đột dập bằng tay hàng nhật cũ chất lượng còn khá.
> 
> Giá 1,4 triệu


Gạch anh nhé. Tks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thêm 1 em đột dập ép  cơ  nhật cũ còn ngon. Thấy clip làm vàng trang sức hay thấy.
Nặng 16kg, chủ yếu là cái máy còn khuôn mũi thì có cái có cái không. 
Giá máy 1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy đột dập cóc nhật cũ còn ngon
Nặng hơn 50kg

Giá 2,5 triệu








---------""""""-------
Có vài em lớn hơn chút giá 4 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm hút chân không  hàng nhìn như mới.
Hàng SHIMADZU model GDH-162
motor kéo 1 pha 220v cấm điện nhà là chạy.
Thông số như hình chỉ bao chạy motor

Giá 2,5 triệu







-----"""""""-------

Mâm cặp nhiều.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm hút chân không Shimadzu giao gần hết nhe ae.
Giao hàng sẵn rãnh test với khách.
Hên là nó có đường nén, không là phải đền cái chai.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mũi phay 2 me  18 HssCo. Hàng chưa dùng
150k/1
---
Mũi phay 20 4 me và mũi 18 4me
Giá 200k/1 ( bác totdo gạch phi 20 )

----

3 mũi phay 2 me : 14 , 15 ,16

Giá 350k/3

Lấy hết 900k ( đã có gạch tạm )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mũi khoan hợp kim có lổ phun nước. Phi 26
Hàng trong bọc 300k





----""""----

Mũi khoan hợp kim mitsubishi có lổ phun nước phi 21.5

Giá 250k

----------


## Totdo

gạch Mũi phay 20 4 me

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Eto như hình 400k không lấy cái ke 350k
Đã bán





----""""-----

Phụ trợ máy tiện khi kẹp ống dài
550k ( có gạch , ai cần loại này có vài em to hơn chút)

----------


## ali35

> Mũi khoan hợp kim có lổ phun nước. Phi 26
> Hàng trong bọc 300k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----""""----
> 
> ...


lấy mũi misu màu vàng 21.5nha bác

----------

storm1192010

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Để ra góc cây này.

----""""-----

Thêm vài cây khoan hợp kim có lổ phun nước tưới nguội
Sumitomo phi 21.5 hàng chưa dùng
Giá 220k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dây máy hàn tig chưa dùng 
Giá 500k/1 bộ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cán thấy chữ BT đo chổ to được 38 chắc là BT35 nút có chữ Yukiwa 
Collet kẹp 2-3 và cái kẹp 3-4
Giá 500k/1 (2 cái 900k)







-----

Cây y vậy cũng BT35 nút ghi ER16 collet kẹp nhỏ lắm chắc 1

500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mũi phay 5me phi 30 x80
Còn ngon lành.
Giá 250k





----""""---

Dao cầu FKD 12.5R SKH56 còn nguyên nhựa bảo vệ

Giá 150k/1

----------


## thuyetnq

> Dây máy hàn tig chưa dùng 
> Giá 500k/1 bộ


Dây máy hàn tig còn ko anh?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Dây máy hàn tig còn ko anh?




Dây hàn tig vẫn còn nhe a.

----"""""-----

Có 1 ít dây cắt plasma chưa dùng
Giá 400k/1 bộ

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mâm cặp khoảng 1tấc7 còn vặn kẹp ngon lành

Giá 1,7 triệu





-----""""-----
Mớ dao phay HssCo hàng như mới rớt hộp
Me còn nguyên.
Gồm : 10 12 14 15 16 18 19 20

Giá 900k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dãy gồm
 4 con rơ le 24Vdc
12 con rơ le 110v
1 con timer nais điện 24vdc
1 con timer nais điện 110vac

Giá 300k cả mớ  ( gạch tạm )









---"'---

4 thanh đomino tổng dài hơn 2m

Giá 200k mớ trong hình

----------


## ali35

---"'---

4 thanh đomino tổng dài hơn 2m

Giá 200k mớ trong hình

Đính kèm 52016[/QUOTE]

Xúc mớ domino này nha bác

----------


## saudau

> Mũi phay 4me phi 30 x80
> Còn ngon lành.
> Giá 250k
> 
> Đính kèm 52018


Đii học phổ cập lại lớp 1 đi cụ. Như vầy mà đếm ra 4 me. Khó hiểu

----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@Ali35 : 2m domino để dành bác qua hốt
@saudau: hihi. Thanks bác nó 5me

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK chuẩn UPZ phi 20 bước 5 tổng dài 270 hành trình 140 đẹp sáng nguyên cây.
Giá 500k





----""""----

Vitme NSK double nut chuẩn C2 phi 32 bước 12 tổng dài  1050
Hành trình 690 đẹp sáng nguyên cây  không rơ .

Giá 1,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây THK HSR20 dạng chữ thập 380x220 hàng sáng bóng không rơ

Giá 900k

----------


## legiao

> Rây THK HSR20 dạng chữ thập 380x220 hàng sáng bóng không rơ
> 
> Giá 900k


Ui trời đâu lòi ra thứ nầy nửa vậy pa

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục quay chế cháo ae ơi!
Dài tầm 140 phi ngoài 50 , lổ xuyên tâm chổ có mặt bích thấy lổ côn dọng cái cán MT1 vô vừa khít cứng ngắt khi lấy gõ nhẹ là rớt cán ra liền. Phía sau cốt có rãnh để gắn chốt bắt pully ngon. Quay êm ru không rơ.

Giá 300k/1

----------


## Mới CNC

> Rây THK HSR20 dạng chữ thập 380x220 hàng sáng bóng không rơ
> 
> Giá 900k


2 thanh bên trên mà HT dài hơn thì ngon.

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Trục quay chế cháo ae ơi!
> Dài tầm 140 phi ngoài 50 , lổ xuyên tâm chổ có mặt bích thấy lổ côn dọng cái cán MT1 vô vừa khít cứng ngắt khi lấy gõ nhẹ là rớt cán ra liền. Phía sau cốt có rãnh để gắn chốt bắt pully ngon. Quay êm ru không rơ.
> 
> Giá 300k/1


Anh lấy cái trục 300k này với cái lưởi phay cầu HSS 12.5mm 150k nha Hải , nhắn  cho A số Tài khoản anh chuyển tiền .TVT

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thêm 1 em trục quay nhìn cứng vững quay êm không rơ đang kẹp mũi OSG phi 10 chắc cũng là hàng nhật bãi .
Dài hơn 150 phi chổ to tầm 50 chổ nhỏ chưa đo.
Collet dạng hột bắp siết ống đồng ( có xẻ 1 rãnh ) nút siết chặt ngon lành
Phía sao răng chéo có thể đổi thành pully.

Giá 550K ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

3 mũi phay 4 me Nachi  HssCo 11  12  14
Còn chưa dùng còn sáng bóng
Giá 300k/3





---""""----

2 mũi như khoan khoét có lổ phun nước MCD12
Giá 120k/2

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm nước GRUNFOSD đầu bơm đa tầng cánh inox .
3 pha 220v   1 ngựa  lưu lượng hơn 7 khối/giờ.
Hàng còn đẹp .
Giá 1,5 triệu.

----------


## ali35

---""""----

2 mũi như khoan khoét có lổ phun nước MCD12
Giá 120k/2



[/QUOTE]


lấy 2 mũi này nha bác,thứ 5 ghé bác lấy nha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle mái mài hàng cũ hảng NSK
Còn quay êm max 30.000rpm
Loại này ae tra mã xem hợp thì hốt nhé.

Giá 950k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cục đầu gắn lưỡi cắt đuôi răng chéo cứng vững.
Giá 900k





-----"""""------

Cây thước panme mitutoyo nằm trong hộp lâu ngày bị mút nó chảy dính chứ còn hoạt động ngon lành

Giá 350k

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...8&d=1511189739
Món này còn ko anh ?

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Cục đầu gắn lưỡi cắt đuôi răng chéo cứng vững.
> Giá 900k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----"""""------
> 
> ...


Lượm đâu cả đống ổ mài vậy ta , có con nào còn ngon xài liền được hong ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lô 6 mũi do hàng nhật chưa dùng SKH9 cán MT1 gồm:

  5.5  6.3   6.6  6.7  7.0  và 10.2

Giá 400k/6

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle mài sonoike GQR-302II dài hơn 300, phi ngoài 70 quay êm
Max 30.000rpm 
Chổ lổ côn gắn được cán chuẩn  taper ...(cán côn có ren)

Giá 800k







Cán taper dạng vầy nè

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme phi 20 bước 5 dài 570 hành trình 120
Sáng đẹp như mới double nut chuẩn C3 luôn : hàng THK KX và KKS ( 1 đầu dạng côn 1 đầu thường)
Giá 300k/1








-----"""""------

Vitme NTN và THK KX kích thước như nhau phi 20 bước 5 dài 400 hành trình 150
Đẹp không rơ.

Giá 300k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NtN và KKS phi 16 bước 5 dài 220 hành trình 40
Đẹp không rơ
Giá 300k/1 cặp



------""""-----

Vitme NACHI và KKS phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 100 dài 370
Đẹp không rơ

Giá 250k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Trục quay chế cháo ae ơi!
> Dài tầm 140 phi ngoài 50 , lổ xuyên tâm chổ có mặt bích thấy lổ côn dọng cái cán MT1 vô vừa khít cứng ngắt khi lấy gõ nhẹ là rớt cán ra liền. Phía sau cốt có rãnh để gắn chốt bắt pully ngon. Quay êm ru không rơ.
> 
> Giá 300k/1
> 
> Đính kèm 52055
> 
> Đính kèm 52056
> 
> Đính kèm 52057


Mấy cục này làm trục phay gắn mũi cán MT1 hay chống tâm máy tiện mini thì còn gì để làm nữa

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK phi 32 bước 5 hành trình 350 dài 640 double nut
Không rơ quay êm
Giá 600k






-----""""-----

Vitme NSK double nut phi 32 bước 10 hành trình 210 sáng bóng quay êm không rơ 
Giá đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm nước NIKUNI 0.75kw 220v 3 pha
Cánh đồng thau inox, hàng tháu máy chứ không phải lăng lóc ngoài vũng hoạt động ngon lành
Giá 1,2 triệu





-----""""-----

Bơm nước NIKUNI 0.4Kw 3 pha 220v cánh đồng thau inox
Hoạt động bình thường
Giá 1 triệu

----------


## mactech

Em lấy con NSK 32 bước 10 , 600k a hai Sài Gòn nhé, lấy luôn con bơm 750w NIkuNi 1,2tr

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Van nước đóng mở bằng khí nén có sẵn van selenoid 24vdc để kích
Nói chung cục này nếu bỏ qua mục khí nén thì nó như van bi đóng mở bằng điện 24v ( cũng có lú lên đầu cốt để vặn bằng tay khi cần )

Giá 350k/1 ( không bao gồm mấy cái ống inox dính thêm)

----------


## ali35

ko thấy j hết bác à,

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@Ali35: thấy rồi đó bác, thêm 1 góc chụp nữa nè.


@mactech: thanks , tặng thêm mấy sợi dây bố mềm chuyên nước nóng xịn xịn

----------

mactech

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái máy của Citizen Watch .
Trên cục soi rọi có ghi Tools projector
Khung máy gang đúc gắn bộ combo XY hành trình tầm 100x100 trượt tròn vitme me cơ tay quay có du xích chia độ 0.01mm còn quay nhẹ êm không có rơ.
Có gắn 1 cái đồng hồ so mặt kính lỏng lẻo vẫn còn hoạt động.
Có cục gá V chuẩn rãnh vuông  lung tung.
Bán cái xác giá 3 triệu ( 44kg)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp giảm chấn còn ngon lành
Giá 250k/1 cặp



----""""----

Tay kẹp khí nén full nhôm sắt cứng cáp
Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor 1/2 ngựa  10.000rpm  , 220Vac 1 pha cấm điện nhà là chạy
Hàng xịn còn đẹp 

Giá 600k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhôm tấm đúc nguyên khối phay phẳng tạo hình chổ bắt đai ốc hạ bậc phay lán chổ bắt 4 con trượt.
Hình chữ U khép kín phủ bì khoản 500x420x150
Dầy tầm 15 hay 20 .
Bụng U có sẵn chổ bắt đai ốc cho vít me và cho 4 con trượt.
Cần thì lấy cưa cưa ra thành 2 chữ U mà dùng.
Ai có nhu cầu thì alo nhe.
Bán 2 triệu hoặc cân 60k/1kg

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Mấy cục này làm trục phay gắn mũi cán MT1 hay chống tâm máy tiện mini thì còn gì để làm nữa


bác cho e hỏi bên trong cục này nó dùng bạc đạn j z ạ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bác cho e hỏi bên trong cục này nó dùng bạc đạn j z ạ?


Chưa mở ra nên không biết bạc đạn gì ,có thể là bạc đạn nhật,
Nhà giờ không còn cục nào nên cũng không biết.
Có khách nào tháo ra mình sẽ in-bóc bác

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## thanhhaitdt

1 cây rây bảng ngang tầm 70 loại 4 ranh bi dài hơn 2m đang nằm trên khung máy gồm 2 con trượt. Nguyên cây đầy mở nên chưa có rỉ sét trượt còn êm.

Thì ra là HWR35 THK



Giá 1,6 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Co ống inox 304 hàng xịn chủ yếu 21 và 27. Có mấy cái nối nhanh luôn và 1 cái nối sống hàng to.


Bán hết mớ trong hình giá 100k/1kg

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp bạc đạn NSK 7204 còn sáng bóng

Giá 300k/1 cặp





----""""------
Cặp ti trợ lực hàng japan như hình.

Giá 300k/1 cặp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK phi 28 bước 5 hành trình 640 dài 840 sáng bóng như mới không rơ.

Giá 1,1 triệu

Đính kèm 52406

Đính kèm 52407


-----"""----

Vitme NSK phi 28 bước 5 hành trình 550 dài tầm 700
Sáng đẹp như mới
Giá 900k

Đính kèm 52408

Đính kèm 52409

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu cắt YAMAZAKI type YBH-45 tổng dài 500 đầu đang gắn chip phía sau sẵn cốt bắt pully , nhìn sét chứ quay êm nhẹ
Khoản 45kg

Giá 3 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vừa về 1 bộ hàn lưỡi cưa kiểu hàn bấm.
Giao cho khách đặt trước



Có thể có thêm vài bộ nhưng do nó to hơn lại có thêm motor gắn đá mài nên giá sẽ cao hơn nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bàn T dài khoản 230 gắn trên pat ke có chân ke bắt được trên rãnh T và chỉnh được độ cao bàn T so với chân ke. Trên bàn T gắn 2 bộ như panme có mũi chống tâm .

Giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 bộ phụ trợ máy tiện
Giá cục lớn 350k , cục nhỏ 250k
( ưu tiên lấy cả 2 giá 600k)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo THK KR 46 ngang loại trượt dài như 2 con.
Vitme 15 bước 10 tổng dài 750  hành trình 500
Mở bò nguyên zin còn sáng bóng trượt êm. Sẵn mặt bích cho motor size 60
Giá 2,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cột nhôm như hình ghép từ nhôm 12 và 15 chân ke vì nó ra từ máy.

Giá 900k ( đã bán )



----""""-----
Combo THK KR  bảng ngang 130 dài 1300 vitme phi 25 bước 25 hành trình 1m. Sẵn mặt bích size 90

Giá 5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhôm tấm 1600x640x15 bằng phẳng 
Hơn 40kg

Giá 2,8 triệu




-------"""""------


Nhôm tấm 400x1280x20
Có ẹo khúc cuối tầm 30kg

Giá 1,9 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xylanh SMC japan hành trình hơn 1m chút loại vuông con trượt giữa.
Giá 900k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xích nhựa size bé dài hơn 1m 
Giá 100k




----""""-------

Mớ xích nhựa to cho XYZ
Giá đang phân nhỏ bán cho dể

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cột nhôm như hình ghép từ nhôm 12 và 15 chân ke vì nó ra từ máy.
> 
> Giá 900k ( đã bán )
> 
> 
> 
> ----""""-----
> Combo THK KR  bảng ngang 130 dài 1300 vitme phi 25 bước 25 hành trình 1m. Sẵn mặt bích size 90
> 
> Giá 5 triệu


Thì ra là Combo THK KR65 hành trình 1m nặng 45kg

Giá 5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ step 5pha Vexta 5913 , driver 110v có vi bước.
Giá 2,2 triệu 1 bộ
Ae cần hú mình hốt về thêm.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu cắt ổ mài dài hơn 400 phần nhỏ phi 63 chổ to phi 80 
1 đầu côn , đầu còn lại gắn collet kẹp mũi 8
Hàng cũ quay còn êm
Giá 900k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ step 5 pha Vexta có vi bước điện 110 motor pk566 có thắng , ae làm Z cần hú nhe
Giá 1,2 triệu 1 bộ

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;136104]Xích nhựa size bé dài hơn 1m 
Giá 100k




lấy cái be bé nha bác ơi

----------


## ktshung

bác cho em hỏi mớ xích nhựa đó dài bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xích nhựa 130 x35 dài 2m6
  160x60 chắc hơn 2m
Giá 500k

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Xích nhựa 130 x35 dài 2m6
>   160x60 chắc hơn 2m
> Giá 500k


em đăng kí mớ này nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em đăng kí mớ này nhé


Lưu ý là nó để ngoài sân nên bác tranh thủ mai thanh toán mình gửi viettel . Nó cồng kềnh nữa nhe.

----------


## ktshung

Em lấy mớ xích 600 đó nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em lấy mớ xích 600 đó nhé


Bác phuocminhhoa đăng kí rồi. Có 1 người kế bên nha cũng chờ qua hốt.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hàn lưỡi cưa hàng vừa xuống còn nóng.
Có luôn motor mài 220v 8KVA
Bao biến áp còn nguyên.
Nặng 48kg.
Giá 3 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ hàn lưỡi cưa vòng có luôn motor mài.
Giá 1,3 triệu






-----"""""-----

Bộ hàn lưỡi cưa như hình 
Giá 900k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo THK KR33 hành trình 510 sẵn nằm sẵn trên tấm nhôm
Giá 1.5 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Yokogawa module nhỏ gọn in/out nhiều vô số kể.
Lên nguồn sáng đèn Run.
Giá 1,8 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cảm biến áp suất hàng USA hảng ASCO Valve 
Đo từ 0 đến 100 PSI , out: 4÷20mA

Giá 150k/1 ( 10 cái tính giá 1,3 triệu)






---"""----

Rờ le áp suất của USA chỉnh được từ 0.48 đến 1.72MPa
Giá 250k/1





----""""----
Rờ le áp xuất hàng mexico chỉnh từ 3 đến 150psi

Giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có con motor nhìn như spindle có chổ gắn collec nút dạng như ER25 vậy. 
Hảng Shino type S918B   1.7Kw 40hz 2300rpm
Nâng lên 60hz chắc được 3500rpm
Tình trạng không có collec nut , dây cụt
Đo không chạm chập vỏ , cuộn dây còn nguyên , quay êm , phát ra điện đều. Nặng khoản 24kg
Giá bán 2,8 triệu ( ưu tiên chở tại nhà )

----------


## Nam CNC

Con spindle của ông là dùng YCC 16 nha , nó có ren phù hợp với ER25 nhưng collet nó nghiêng 7 độ , còn ER nghiêng 8 độ , không dùng lẫn được.


kết cấu em này 2 bạc 6xxx , nhớ không lầm phía trước bạc 6009 , với em này thì tăng tốc tới 10Krpm là vô tư , nhưng kết cấu về phần điện thì lên tua cao như thế sẽ mất torque là do điện áp biến tần cấp ra không tỉ lệ được với tần số tăng tương ứng ..... nhưng bù lại cái lõi roto rất to , nó đã quay cỡ đó thì rất khó dừng lại , dao 16 mm cắt vô tư.

----------

garynguyen, manipul, MINHAT, thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor ac 220v hộp số có thắng như hình 60w gắn tụ ngậm là đảo chiều vi vu
Giá 600k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ế hàng ngồi quay tiêu

----------


## Gamo

5 pha êm chắc rồi, khỏi test, làm bài test torque đi...

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 5 pha êm chắc rồi, khỏi test, làm bài test torque đi...


Nó chạy là hết khả năng rồi. Tọt thì chịu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Con trượt tròn còn trong bọc hảng NB phi 40
Giá 300k/1



---""""----

1 em duy nhất chỉ có trong hình tên gọi THK FK25

Giá 450k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguyên bộ servo pana A4 750w
Không có jack cấm, hàng đẹp . Lên nguồn
Giá không bao test 6 triệu. 
( bao test và jack cấm giá 6,5 triệu , ai có 2 cái jack động lực giao lưu)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến áp tháo máy CNC made in chịna nhìn đẹp lắm 
Công suất 1600VA  220v ra 100 ;  17 ; 18 V  nặng tầm 17kg
Giá 950k (đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ gá dao tiện nhỏ  nhỏ đang kẹp cán 15 rồi hạ xuống dao 8

Giá 300k ( lụm gạch)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục quay spindle mài hàng cũ quay êm 25.000rpm dài hơn 300 phi 70 có đuôi puly để kéo đầu ra lổ con gắn cán côn có ren (taper 1/20).
Tặng kèm 2 cái cán .

Giá 1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xác máy tiện rút còn chống tâm thiếu bàn dao.
Chế tiện trụ gỗ mini hợp
Đã xong

----------


## hieu_potter

Con máy tiện có motor k vậy anh Hải? chức năng rút collec thế nào a? Em đang quan tâm con này.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xác em tiện rút chống tâm đầy đủ cơ cấu rút ngon lành .
Đã kiểm tra vệ sinh quay êm ru chỉ gắn motor là chiến.
Ý là làm tiện gỗ nhe thêm cái gá đỡ dao là xong.
Colec đang kẹp 8.5 loại này có ren để bắt pát cho mâm cặp được.

Giá tại nhà 2,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nghiên xéo xéo có colec để ae chế chống tâm hay làm cán thẳng.

Giá 250k/1 ( 3 cái 700k)



---""""-----

Gá dao tiện không bao gồm cán dao nhe ae

Giá 200k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo chữ thập XY khoản max 80x80 vitme bi bước tầm 1 ray con lăn.
Sẵn motor Dc servo. Trượt êm ru.
Phủ bì tầm khi vươn dài 350 . Tầm 20kg.

Giá 1.5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

SSR tải 1pha 250V 25A  áp điều khiển 3 đến 32 VDC
Hàng tháo tủ không bao test
Giá 200k/3 (600k/10)





-----'""""""--------
Loại y vậy 3pha 50A 
Không bao test
Giá 200k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cảm biến áp suất của Keyence
Không bao test
Giá 100k/2 (450k/10)



------"""""-----
Nguồn Lamda input 220v  out 21V 14A
Ngon lành giá 350k

----------


## trucnguyen

> SSR tải 1pha 250V 25A  áp điều khiển 3 đến 32 VDC
> Hàng tháo tủ không bao test
> Giá 200k/
> Đính kèm 53153


Tui lấy 3 cục ssr 3 pha như alo nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC omron CQM1H CPU61 module nhiều vô số.
Bao lên nguồn 
Giá 1.9 triệu 1 bộ dài sọc

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> SSR tải 1pha 250V 25A  áp điều khiển 3 đến 32 VDC
> Hàng tháo tủ không bao test
> Giá 200k/3 (600k/10)
> 
> Đính kèm 53150
> 
> Đính kèm 53151
> 
> -----'""""""--------
> ...


Loại 3 pha đã hết.

SSR 1pha 25A còn vài chục nhe ae.
Hàng mexico tháo tủ còn sáng.
Không bao test

Giá 200k/3 (600k/10)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thấy cái hộp sắt 190x190x100 mà có đèn power   hdd    reset
Nên mở xem thử thấy mainboard , hdd mini 30g ram 128Mb
Tích hộp bộ nguồn làm chân treo vách tủ.
Cấm điện bật công tắc lên chữ Nhật load đến chữ winNT rồi  màn hình chờ đợi.....
Phía sau cổng com LPT ( nặng hơn 3kg )
Bán giá 700k/1 cho ae ngâm cứu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn Lambda 24VDC 1.38A ,, input 220v
Nhỏ ngọn gắn rây tủ điện được
Giá 150k/1



-----""""-------

Nguồn Lambda 24VDC 10A  input 220v
Bao đã test hoạt động bình thường
Giá 350k/1

----------


## thuyên1982

Nguồn Lambda 24VDC 10A input 220v
Bao đã test hoạt động bình thường
Giá 350k/1

có mấy bộ này bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nguồn Lambda 24VDC 10A input 220v
> Bao đã test hoạt động bình thường
> Giá 350k/1
> 
> có mấy bộ này bác.


Mười mấy gạch đá còn khoản 10

Cặp nhật là tới lúc này mình hết hàng rồi nhe bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đèn led 12VDC nhìn hầm hố , cấm điện nó sáng trong ban ngày.
Có kính gôm sáng.
Giá 200k/1





------"""""----

Đèn led 5Vdc nhìn tản nhiệt cũng hầm hố 
Test lên đèn rồi.

Giá 100k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Tele 180w model ATV11UH05M2A
Input 1pha 220v 
Output 0,5÷200hz
Hoạt động bình thường

Giá 500k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp camera tháo cùng 1 máy nhìn cũng đẹp .
Thông số như hình.
Giá 450k/2 bộ trong hình

----------


## nhatson

> SSR tải 1pha 250V 25A  áp điều khiển 3 đến 32 VDC
> Hàng tháo tủ không bao test
> Giá 200k/3 (600k/10)
> 
> Đính kèm 53150
> 
> Đính kèm 53151
> 
> -----'""""""--------
> ...


còn ko ah, em lấy 3 con, ghé đâu lấy ah

----------


## thuyên1982

> Mười mấy gạch đá còn khoản 10
> 
> Cặp nhật là tới lúc này mình hết hàng rồi nhe bác


bác còn cho em lấy khoảng 10 cái nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn Omron nhỏ gọn gắn rây tủ out 24V 7.5A
Input từ 100 đến 240V
Hoạt động bình thường
Giá 450k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cb tép ABB hàng tháo tủ
Không bao test , hạn chế lựa hốt đại
Giá 100k/4 ( 200k/10)





Mấy cục ghép sẵn thành 3 pha mình tính thành 3 tép nhe


Số lượng nhiều nhe ae

----------


## ali35

> Nguồn Omron nhỏ gọn gắn rây tủ out 24V 7.5A
> Input từ 100 đến 240V
> Hoạt động bình thường
> Giá 450k


múc cái này nha bác,bác cho em lựa 2 cái cb 4A và 2 cái 6A nha

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lọc nguồn 1 pha 10A 
Giá 200k/4

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đèn soi rọi 250w của Nhật loại này dùng chung với dây quang dẫn sáng ( không có dây vẫn soi được )
Giá không bao test : 700k (nặng tầm 7kg)

----------


## manipul

> Lọc nguồn 1 pha 10A 
> Giá 200k/4


Gạch 4 cục lọc nha anh.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tấm sắt phay phẳng tháo máy nhật có phay hạ bậc sẵn chổ bắt 6 con trượt rây HSR45 loại có cánh.
Kích thước 620×430×27 tầm 60kg

Giá 1,2 triệu.

Đính kèm 46943

Đính kèm 46944

Đính kèm 46945

(P104)

----------


## Dunkermotoren

em gạch đèn LED 1 em 5v và 1 em 12v nha bác!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em gạch đèn LED 1 em 5v và 1 em 12v nha bác!


Cặp đèn bán rồi nhe bác. 
Để lại số đt đi có mình hú cho tiện

------"""""-------

Có 3 cái camera như trong hình 
Không bao test
Giá 300k/3

----------

Dunkermotoren

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có vài con SSR 200VDC 12A kích bằng nguồn 3÷32Vdc
Giá 200k/4

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Yaskawa 3.7kw  model CIMR-PCA23P7
Thông số như hình .
Giá 2,9 triệu. ( đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK HSR25 có cánh dài 1120 trượt êm không rơ phót gạt bụi còn nguyên vẹn

Giá 2,2 triệu

---""""------
Cặp ray THK HSR25 có cánh dài 820 trượt êm không rơ còn sáng bóng phót gạt bụi dẻo dai nguyên vẹn

Giá 1,8 triệu

Đính kèm 49214

Đính kèm 49215

Đính kèm 49216

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn Lambda 24V 1.35A   loại có pát gắn rây tủ điện
Đã test ngon lành 
Giá 200k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mớ dao cán 12 với 10 và 8 hàng chưa sài hàng của OSG với Nachi .
Giá 900k cho đám trong hình.

----------


## truongkiet

mớ dao chỉ để cán dao chứ ko để dao phi bao nhiêu chắc dao số lẻ quá

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> mớ dao chỉ để cán dao chứ ko để dao phi bao nhiêu chắc dao số lẻ quá


Thấy đẹp đep hốt bán 1 mớ đại. Không rành dao cụ hihi.
Tưởng phải đủ 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 chứ.
Mớ đó mình bán được rồi.
Còn không để số gì là bán mớ mà. 
Nó ghi OSG 6 rồi 7 rồi 8 rồi 9 .. 12
Có vài cây ghi 0SG 3x10° rồi  Nachi 8x1° 
Vài cây 0SG R5.5x10...
7 9 11 là ko dùng được hả bác kiệt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dao phay đa phần chưa dùng xà bần đa số là 0SG cán 6 8 vài cây 10 
Nó vứt chung 1 sọt mình lựa ra không mẻ 





Giỏ này 1,1kg


Trong hình đã bán . Có ai mua thêm  mình bưng cái rổ về nhà lựa cho khỏe.

----------


## Nam CNC

dùng được hết , collet ER chuẩn cơ bản bóp được 1mm,  sẽ có size 7-8 , 9-10 , 11-12 , lo gì ông Hải , khách họ biết xài họ mua hết à .  Ông bán rồi chứ không tui mua bà nó về phay nhôm chơi.

----------


## Ga con

Hehe ông Truongkiet kia xài máy đời cũ spindle collet chuẩn C dùng bạc lót nên chỉ kẹp đúng số đó nên ổng mới lo.

Hồi này dao hợp kim cũ mới tràn lan nên thép gió xuống quá. Mấy con này chạy cũng ngon lắm á anh, nhưng phù hợp chạy tốc độ thấp, chịu được sốc dao ngon hơn hợp kim. Spindle cao tốc rất khó xài, về cơ bản nó cũng yếu hơn thép gió nên chạy bị vằn bên hông nhiều hơn hợp kim.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tấm nhôm nhật cũ 1.6m 15mm này cũng ẹo lắm , ra Cố Đô mới chịu.
Thanks bác Hải đã ủng hộ. Cho cái sân e nó rộng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Yaskawa 3.7kw model CIMR-V7AA23P7
Thông tin như hình , đã test hoạt động ngon lành

Giá 3,3 triệu/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây NSK bảng 45 mã LGY5 dài 1.35m tháo máy phay loại 4 rãng bi còn lán rãng bi phót còn nguyên vẹn không rơ.
Lau nhẹ sáng bóng.Tầm 45kg

Giá 5 triệu

Đính kèm 53355

Đính kèm 53356

Đính kèm 53357

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số Hamonic size 60   1/50  thông tin trên hình

Giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mớ dao dao cán 8 với 10 và ít 12 hàng nhật chưa dùng nằm trong 1 rổ lựa kỹ 

Đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chủ nhật ế hàng .
Show hàng ae lựa
100k/3 dao cán 6 mới vứt sọt


Clip test dao cán 6 ăn đồng thau nguyên chất lổ sâu 6 rộng 30





Chủ nhật đến với âm nhạc nhe ae. Clip vui không mang tính kỹ thuật ae đừng cười e nhe

----------


## truongkiet

dao hàng bãi hay bị tình trạng mài lại. tùy hên xui cũng hốt được hàng mới ngon bổ rẽ. mà dao số chẵn dễ sử dụng hơn số lẻ

----------


## truongkiet

> Mớ dao dao cán 8 với 10 và ít 12 hàng nhật chưa dùng nằm trong 1 rổ lựa kỹ 
> 
> Giá 800k mớ này ( ưu tiên bác hùng râu )


xin phép được hốt mớ này.ok thì kêu thằng e qua lấy

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Mớ dao dao cán 8 với 10 và ít 12 hàng nhật chưa dùng nằm trong 1 rổ lựa kỹ 
> 
> Giá 800k mớ này ( ưu tiên bác hùng râu )
> 
> Đính kèm 53384
> 
> Đính kèm 53385


Hic ... mấy ông thợ không có râu là không được mua nha  :Confused:  ....vậy thì  mình bắt đầu để râu  :Big Grin:   có khi vài hôm ổng nói chỉ bán cho mấy ông không râu là chít lun  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hic ... mấy ông thợ không có râu là không được mua nha  ....vậy thì  mình bắt đầu để râu   có khi vài hôm ổng nói chỉ bán cho mấy ông không râu là chít lun


Tại a râu dặn 1 mớ . Mà không có zalo nên đưa a xem hốt được hốt mà. A có dặn ko em hốt về

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây THK bảng 70 mã HRW35 loại 4 rãnh bi dài hơn 2,6m
Tháo trên tay robot thanh rây đầy dầu mở khô vệ sinh lại chắc hoạt động được. 
Làm dẫn hướng cho máy cắt ván ép là đẹp như mơ. 
Lưu ý cặp này chắc hơn 50kg

Giá 3,3 triệu/1 cặp dài 2,63m ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số 1/5 hàng Tsubakisize servo 750w lổ cốt vào 16 loại này lổ cốt có rãnh then nhét vô vừa khớp thì dùng
Hàng to bự ae muốn biết độ rơ thì tra mã trên hình

Giá 600k/1 ( 1,7 triệu/3)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Trục quay : ống có dạng như mặt bích cho trục chính máy tiện.
> Hàng chưa dùng còn nguyên trong bọc.
> Dài hơn 300, nhìn như phụ tùng để dành thay thế .
> 
> Giá 600k/1 (hết hàng như mới)
> 
> Đính kèm 51788
> 
> Đính kèm 51789




3 em trong hình đã bán.
Ngoài bãi vẫn còn vài em y vậy hàng phụ tùng chưa dùng nhưng rách bọc 
Ai cần thì 600k/1  nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Còn vài cây mũi doa hàng NiKken hàng chưa dùng
Phi 15:  200k/1

Phi 18, phi 20 giá 250k/1

----------


## maxx.side

Mũi Doa có loại 8-10-12 cán thẳng ko anh Hải

----------


## tuandd1

> Dao phay đa phần chưa dùng xà bần đa số là 0SG cán 6 8 vài cây 10 
> Nó vứt chung 1 sọt mình lựa ra không mẻ 
> 
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 53325
> 
> Giỏ này 1,1kg
> Đính kèm 53326
> ...


Hàng này còn không bác Hải.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mũi Doa có loại 8-10-12 cán thẳng ko anh Hải


Hy vọng có.
Dạng vầy dưới 10 giá 50k/1

----------


## maxx.side

Vậy anh lấy dùm em Từ 12 - 10 với dưới 10 mỗi loại 1 cây nha anh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Vậy anh lấy dùm em Từ 12 - 10 với dưới 10 mỗi loại 1 cây nha anh


Doa là nó lẻ dữ lắm ah. Vd : 6.1 6.3 là có luôn đó nha
Lấy 4    5  6  7  8  9  10 12 nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mũi doa Nikken MCN cán côn MT2 phi 15 và 18 hàng chưa dùng bị mất hộp vứt sọt . Bóc về lau chùi sáng bóng vàng khè 

Giá phi 15 : 200k/1
Phi 18 : giá 250k/1

----------


## ali35

ngon thế này mà ko có fi 16 hix hix

----------


## Hung rau

> Rây THK bảng 70 mã HRW35 loại 4 rãnh bi dài hơn 2,6m
> Tháo trên tay robot thanh rây đầy dầu mở khô vệ sinh lại chắc hoạt động được. 
> Làm dẫn hướng cho máy cắt ván ép là đẹp như mơ. 
> Lưu ý cặp này chắc hơn 50kg
> 
> Giá 3,3 triệu/1 cặp dài 2,63m ( ưu tiên đến nhà chở)


Ray này chịu tải nặng ko Hải ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ray này chịu tải nặng ko Hải ?


Thấy 4 rãnh bi thôi. Hàng có mã bác tra thử. Tháo máy thấy rây nhìn  cũng được để nguyên mở không lau vệ sinh bán đại. Bán được cặp còn 1 cặp đem gửi nhà người quen rồi. Ae mua về phải chịu khó vệ sinh

----------


## Hung rau

> Thấy 4 rãnh bi thôi. Hàng có mã bác tra thử. Tháo máy thấy rây nhìn  cũng được để nguyên mở không lau vệ sinh bán đại. Bán được cặp còn 1 cặp đem gửi nhà người quen rồi. Ae mua về phải chịu khó vệ sinh


Gạch cặp này đến đầu tuần sau nhé Hải!

----------

katerman

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gạch cặp này đến đầu tuần sau nhé Hải!


Cặp còn lại cũng nhận gạch lúc chiều rồi. 
Thanks bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme THK AX  phi 28 bước 6 hành trình tầm 320 tổng dài khoản 500 sáng đẹp như mới êm ru. Loại này dùng gối đầu kiểu FK20 có cặp bạc đạn 7204. Đầu gắn bánh răng chạy đai

Giá 1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lens của đức thông số như hình.

Giá 2 cái 100k ( 10 cái 400k )

Sau khi bán 10 , còn 5 cái

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Lens của đức thông số như hình.
> 
> Giá 2 cái 100k ( 10 cái 400k )


Gửi cho anh 2 cái đẹp đẹp về thí nghiệm ngắm chổ mấy cái resort nghỉ dưởng hén Hải ui . :Wink:

----------


## thuyetnq

> Lens của đức thông số như hình.
> 
> Giá 2 cái 100k ( 10 cái 400k )
> 
> Sau khi bán 10 , còn 5 cái 
> 
> Đính kèm 53575
> 
> Đính kèm 53576


Còn 5 cái mình lấy nha a Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dọn tới dọn lui còn sót lại cái driver step 5 pha Đài Loan
Phong-sen . Loại này điện 110v bên trong dùng 20 con transistor to đùng đã từng test với mấy con pk5913 chạy phà phà.
Bao jack cấm đầy đủ

Giá 1 triệu

Đính kèm 53577

Đính kèm 53578

Tốc độ cũng khá tốt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@TVT: anh Tân 2 cái.
@thuyetnq: anh Thuyết 5 cái.
@thahhaitdt : không còn cái nào

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanh lý 4 cái màn hình vi tính LCD 17 và 14 inch hàng tháo máy thêu vi tính . Đã test lên hình
Lưu ý không cáp nguồn , không cáp tín hiệu và không có chân đế .
 Giá 1 triệu/4 cái ( có cục gạch)

Có 2 cái dây tín hiệu loại ra thẳng từ main bị cắt ngang nên chỉ thử điện lên đèn power . Giá 200k/1 cái

Hàng dể vở ưu tiên đến chở

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> @TVT: anh Tân 2 cái.
> @thuyetnq: anh Thuyết 5 cái.
> @thahhaitdt : không còn cái nào


Cất đó dùm anh hơm nào mua thêm gì rồi chuyển tiền luôn hén , kíêm cho mấy cái lưởi doa phi 8 với 10 chẵn nửa nha .Thanks em .TVT

----------


## Luyến

> Hộp số 1/5 hàng Tsubakisize servo 750w lổ cốt vào 16 loại này lổ cốt có rãnh then nhét vô vừa khớp thì dùng
> Hàng to bự ae muốn biết độ rơ thì tra mã trên hình
> 
> Giá 600k/1 ( 1,7 triệu/3)
> 
> Đính kèm 53414
> 
> Đính kèm 53415


Trục ra cốt mấy vậy anh ??

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cái gối hàng THK FK25 có tán cho vitme

Giá 500k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme phi 32 bước 5 hành trình 150 tổng dài hơn 420 .
Đai ốc dài hàng sáng bóng êm ru , có gối dạng như FK25 cứng cáp. Nặng gần 8kg

Giá 800k ( chỉ lấy vitme không thì 400k )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây NSK LGY25 dài hơn 500 đẹp không tì vết loại 4 rãnh bi nhe.

Giá 1,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> PLC omron CQM1H CPU61 module nhiều vô số.
> Bao lên nguồn 
> Giá 1.9 triệu 1 bộ dài sọc
> 
> Đính kèm 53168
> 
> Đính kèm 53158
> 
> Đính kèm 53159
> ...


Mấy bộ này đã  kiểm tra kết nối với máy tính ngon lành

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây NSK bảng 55 LGY55 dài 1595 loại 4 rãnh bi còn sáng bóng , phót chắc bụi còn nguyên. Hàng bao sài
Nặng tầm 67kg

Giá bán 7,2 triệu ( bao ship SG - Chợ Lớn và ra chành xe khu vực Lê Hồng Phong )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK phi 36 bước 5 tổng dài 640 hành trình 500 
Cấp C3
Sáng bóng nguyên cây. Hàng không rơ , có sẵn cặp bạc đạn 7x của NSK.

Giá 900k ( không lấy cặp bạc đạn 750k)







---""""---

Cây vitme 36 bước 5 hành trình 600 dài 800
Cấp C3 sáng bóng nguyên cây cũng có sẵn cặp bạc đạn 7x nsk

Giá 1,2 triệu.( không lấy bạc đạn thì 1 triệu)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 cái kính liên quan đến laser 
Có bộ trượt mini THK màu đẹp.
Giá 4 cái 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

4 cặp jack cấm xịn 
Giá 200k 4 cặp ( đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor Yaskawa sigma III 750w. Trục quay êm không tiếng lạ
Giá 1 triệu





-----"""------

Motor servo mitsu HG-KR73  750W 
Đẹp như mới dây dài 3m có jack encoder

Giá 1,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục z hành trình 300 trục chính 5500rpm
Nặng hơn 100kg 
Giá 6 triệu





Thêm tí thông tin: em dùng vitme phi trên 30 bước khoản 5 hay 8 hành trình 300 . Motor nằm trong bộ trượt mới ken

----------


## thanhhaitdt

12 cái kính hội tụ nhí nhí 

Giá ( đã bán )

----------


## Gamo

Tau đăng ký mấy cái kính nhe

----------


## saudau

> Tau đăng ký mấy cái kính nhe


Ông gà tặng tui một cái kính làm kỷ niệm đi, về để dành xỏ kim cho vợ. Hehehe

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ok babe

----------


## legiao

> 4 cặp jack cấm xịn 
> Giá 200k 4 cặp ( có gạch)
> 
> Đính kèm 53727
> 
> Đính kèm 53728


Còn jack nối hong cha nụi để cho mấy cái đê

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ servo panasonic minas A   750w 
Gồm driver MCDDT3520079 và motor MSMD082S1T, hàng còn đẹp 
Đã test jog ngon lành

Giá 6,4 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Con spindle của ông là dùng YCC 16 nha , nó có ren phù hợp với ER25 nhưng collet nó nghiêng 7 độ , còn ER nghiêng 8 độ , không dùng lẫn được.
> 
> 
> kết cấu em này 2 bạc 6xxx , nhớ không lầm phía trước bạc 6009 , với em này thì tăng tốc tới 10Krpm là vô tư , nhưng kết cấu về phần điện thì lên tua cao như thế sẽ mất torque là do điện áp biến tần cấp ra không tỉ lệ được với tần số tăng tương ứng ..... nhưng bù lại cái lõi roto rất to , nó đã quay cỡ đó thì rất khó dừng lại , dao 16 mm cắt vô tư.


Cha Nam này nói đúng quá.
Ra tiệm collet thử lựa 1 hồi ra cục ycc16 ngay khớp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguyên bộ Servo YASKAWA SGDA 08AS 750w
Điện 1 pha 220v
Dòng này chỉ chạy tốc độ chính xác không chạy vị trí được
( độ lại thêm tiền vẫn chạy vị trí được , mình không biết độ)

Giá 4 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hợp số vừa size servo 750w cốt vào 17 , tỉ số truyền 1/10  có luốn khớp nối mềm .
Giá 1,2 triệu ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo dây đai  Robostar tổng dài 2.4m hành trình đạt 1.85m
Dùng cặp rây THK SR20 dài 2m
Bảng ngang 175 còn ngon lành. Dây đai bước 5 bảng 40 còn rất tốt.
Máy plasma gió đá vừa tầm
Lưu ý đoán hơn 60kg
Giá 7 triệu ( lấy thêm hộp số thì 8 triệu)



Đính kèm 53973

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lưỡi tiện mitsu ngắn hàng chưa dùng còn khoản chục kg.
Màu vàng hết nhe ae
Giá hốt đại 250k/1kg ( tầm 30 đến 35 con)
Mua hết 10kg giá 2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dao tiện nhật hàng chưa dùng cán 8 hay 10

Giá 500k/11 cây



-----""""-----
Mâm cặp tầm tấc bảy 
Giá 1.5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme mini THK SX  phi 8 bước 2 hành trình 85 đủ áo gối sáng đẹp êm ru
Giá 200k ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây Đức INA bảng 20 dài 750 tháo máy zin có 2 con trượt , loại này con trượt dài 100 , còn sáng đẹp trượt êm . Nặng 5 kg

Giá 1 triệu.

Đính kèm 47093

Đính kèm 47094

Đính kèm 47095

Đính kèm 47096

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver BLCD loại lạ quá hảng ACS TECH80.

Giá 200k/1

----------


## ducmoctx

> Motor servo mitsu HG-KR73  750W 
> Đẹp như mới dây dài 3m có jack encoder
> 
> Giá 1,5 triệu
> 
> Đính kèm 53731
> 
> Đính kèm 53732


Còn hàng này không bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Còn hàng này không bác


Con này em đổi hàng rồi bác.
Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến áp nhật cũ còn rất đẹp 220V  ra 110v  500VA.
Giá 600k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

6 mũi doa mới chưa dùng cán Mt1

Giá 300K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ phát xung quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn hoạt động tốt

Giá 600k (đã bán )

----------


## Gamo

Hải Ròm đẹp giai, cho xin lại sơ đồ Hall sensor bơm Thomas đi ku

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hải Ròm đẹp giai, cho xin lại sơ đồ Hall sensor bơm Thomas đi ku


Đây nè gà mờ

----------

Gamo, saudau

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Con spindle shinoh 1.7kw còn hoạt động ngon lành đang kẹp dao 10 
2300rpm 40hz  đã test chạy 120hz tầm 7000rpm cũng quay êm ru

Khỏi phải chế gì cứ kẹp dao cấm điện dùng ( cấm điện biến tần)
Nặng từ 20kg

Giá 3,3 triệu

----------


## Kedoithay

Ngồi hóng hàng ngon của bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 bộ RENISHAW MI5 như hình

giá 500k ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm mỡ tay còn dùng tốt

Giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bàn từ mini vừa tháo máy có luôn bộ nguồn dùng điện 110v
Khoản 75x150 đã test hoạt động tốt
Giá 1.5 triệu ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có lụm được  cây thước kẹp mitutoyo  có thể hết pin nên không thấy lên số 

Thanh lý hên xui 500k ( bao sống 700k)

Ai cần mức nào liên hệ nhe

----------


## haki

gạch  e bơm mỡ nha đại ca

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số size 750w cốt vô 16
Tỉ số 1/7

Giá 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm nén hút chân không mini Thomas 2250 vừa về 
Khách test nén lên 8kgf
Giá 300k/1
Driver TQ giá 300k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rele áp suất SMC chỉnh từ 0.1 đến 0.7MPa
Bên trong còn sáng bóng

Giá: 2 cái 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp bàn phím có quay tay phát xung có dừng khẩn dây dài có chân jack 25 chân
Không bao test 
Giá 700k ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 bộ thước quang cho XYZ không có thước nhe
Hàng Futaba mode CMB350 điện 110/220 đều ok
Giá 2,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Kiểu như panme điện tử hàng Nikon 0÷50mm kèm theo bộ hiển thị 2 trục ( bộ quay chỉ có 1 )
Dùng điện 15vdc
Đã test ngon lành .

Giá 2 triệu

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Có 1 bộ thước quang cho XYZ không có thước nhe
> Hàng Futaba mode CMB350 điện 110/220 đều ok
> Giá 2,5 triệu


Cái màn hình này hong biết chạy được thước quang Mittutoyo không Hải ui ? Thấy cổng nối cáp khác òi  :Confused:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thêm vài thông tin về em Futaba Pulscale





Phụ nữ còn dùng tốt bộ này. Ae đừng nói không biết dùng nhe

----------


## Hung rau

Chảy máu cam rồi Hải ơi ! 
Tết nhất mà đưa hình...ác!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Năm mới chúc ae nhiều sức khỏe và thành công !
Quán không nghĩ Tết !



---------"""""----------

Có ít spindle
Ai thấy hợp thì hú nhe.

Shinoh S933A 3.7Kw 18000rpm

Thân gang sắt dùng collet Ycc16 đang kẹp 16 ( collet nhật cũ mua khoản 300k/1)  . Nặng tầm 14 hay 15kg
Đã test chạy được 300hz.
Ae ở xa mình bao đóng gói nhe

Giá : 9 triệu/1 ( có gạch 1 , còn 1 em nhe )

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Khách hàng đầu tiên khuyến mãi giảm giá 50% hả?

----------


## emptyhb

> Khách hàng đầu tiên khuyến mãi giảm giá 50% hả?


Bác Gà nhá, em cũng ước được lì xì như thế

----------


## truongkiet

Khuyến mãi 50% là lụm liền

----------


## Gamo

Oi, nhớ trả tiền câu khách nhe Hải ròm  :Cool:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ae cần giảm 50% có thể sang bên khu thanh lý nhôm sắt của mình đó. Bên đó có thể.
Mấy món bên này hỏng có giảm giá.

Spindle shino 1kw tầm 11000rpm thân gang sắt collet có 3 rãnh thôi đang kẹp 16 ( cần nhỏ mua măng xông giảm nhe )

Giá 3.2 triệu.

----------


## Gamo

Giảm 50% còn 1.6tr hả? ^.^

Dzọt lẹ...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Giảm 50% còn 1.6tr hả? ^.^
> 
> Dzọt lẹ...


Giá bán có kèm theo đó.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Con spindle shinoh 2.2kw 17000rpm
Collec kẹp dao 16. Ai mua hôm nay tặng cái măng xông Nhật xịn giảm xuống 12 .

Hàng test ngon .

Giá 6,2 triệu.

Đính kèm 54706


Đính kèm 54708

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Màn hình cảm ứng Mitsubishi mode: F940GOT

Còn lên hình lên nguồn cảm ứng còn nhạy

Giá 1,2 triệu (Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Camera soi Watec model WAT-902-HB
Có sẵn Lens và đèn led như hình. Dùng điện nguồn 12vdc
Ngõ ra analog kết nối với tivi được.

Giá 600k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Màn hình cảm ứng Omron NV3Q-MR21.
 giao tiếp được hầu hết PLC của các hảng.
Hàng còn lên nguồn .

Giá 800k/1

----------


## TigerHN

Nếu Màn hình cảm ứng Omron 5.7 inch . NV3Q-MR21 còn chạy bình thường thì mình lấy 1 cái nhé bác Hải. Minh có ĐT hỏi nhưng cách bác đang bận nên không nhấc máy, có gì xác nhận lại giúp mình. Cám ơn bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver 1kw của mitsubishi heavy.
Model SDE-102 

Hàng bao lên nguồn .

Giá 600k/1 cái ( lấy 2 cái 1,1 triệu )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây NKS LS20 dài 0.98m
Loại 4 rãnh bi còn bóng không rơ , phót gạt bụi còn ngon.

Giá 1,4 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần fuji 2.2kw FVR2.2E9S-2
Input 3 pha 220v  , out 400hz 220v
Hàng đẹp sáng đã test ngon lành.

Giá 2.2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Fuji 3.7kw  FVR3.7E11S-2 
3 Pha 220v , output 220v  400hz
Đã test ngon lành 
Giá 3 triệu

----------


## hung1706

> Cha Nam này nói đúng quá.
> Ra tiệm collet thử lựa 1 hồi ra cục ycc16 ngay khớp
> 
> Đính kèm 53837
> 
> Đính kèm 53838


Mớ collet này anh lựa ra hay mua hết về vậy anh Hải. Coi dùm em có collet NT10 6mm ko nha anh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mớ collet này anh lựa ra hay mua hết về vậy anh Hải. Coi dùm em có collet NT10 6mm ko nha anh


Mớ đó lựa ngoài Tạ Uyên. Đám đó toàn Yukiwa với ER25

----------

hung1706

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle shinoh S933B  2.2kw 18000rpm , trầy sơn  bên nngoaif thôi chứ  test chạy 300hz phà phà.
collec hảng NT kẹp 16

Giá 7 triệu (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle Shin-oh 2.2kw model S911D2 17000rpm
Collet NT đang kẹp 16
Hàng test chạy 300hz ngon lành 

Giá 6,5 triệu ( bao ship viettel )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

3 cây ti trợ lực xịn 

Giá 400k/3



----""""-----



Nguyên cụm van điều áp có đồng hồ có bộ van khóa và cả rờ le áp suất ( dây cắt hơi sát) hàng SMC japan còn khá đẹp

Giá 250k (đã bán )





---""""------

Cụm van điều khiên xylanh cuộn dây 24v hàng SMC gồm 4 bộ 5 cửa 2 vị trí

Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

AC servo driver Fuji 500w HYR.50HA-PR đẹp như mới
Bao lên nguồn , ae nào cần thay thế hay ngâm cứu thì hú nhe
Giá 500k ( đã bán )





-------"""""------

PLC mitsubishi FX3G-24MR gắn sẵn màn hìnhFX3G-5DM
Hàng đẹp như mới còn hoạt động bình thường
Giá 2,5 triệu/1

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Camera soi Watec model WAT-902-HB
> Có sẵn Lens và đèn led như hình. Dùng điện nguồn 12vdc
> Ngõ ra analog kết nối với tivi được.
> 
> Giá 600k


cái này cho ra hình ảnh trắng đen thôi hay sao bác?.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây con lăn bảng 15 của Iko dài 220 đẹp

Giá 500k ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy tính công nghiệp nằm trong hộp sắt tầm 200x200x100
Cấm điện bậc công tắc nguồn là chạy chạy .
Hàng để điều khiển máy công nghiệp nên cấu hình nhẹ
 Ram 128Mb , ổ cứng 20G . Test em nó chạy gần vô xong thì dừng ( chắc lỗi win )

Ai có nhu cầu thì alo nhe
Giá 700k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Màn hình cảm ứng Omron NV3Q-MR21.
>  giao tiếp được hầu hết PLC của các hảng.
> Hàng còn lên nguồn .
> 
> Giá 800k/1 ( xong 3 em )
> 
> Đính kèm 54771
> 
> Đính kèm 54772


Hàng hoạt động ngon lành nhe bác TigerHN

Sẵn có cái PLC omron CP1E-N20R-E
Vỏ nứt vài chổ nhưng hoạt động ngon lành.
Giá 1,1 triệu ( đã bán)

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

con nguồn keyence bán ko b  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Mitsubishi A700 11kw hàng chuẩn bị tháo tủ còn rất đẹp và mới.
Input 3pha 220v  công suất 11kw

Bao zin chưa đụng chạm gì
Không bao test giá 9 triệu ( ae nào cần bao test thì giá 11 triệu nhe)





Ngoài ra còn 1 con A700 công suất 15kw 220v 
với A700 18.5kw 220v. Ae có nhu cầu alo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy phay gỗ gió hú điện 110v cấm điện bậc công tắc chạy ngon lành . Công xuất 350w vòng tua mới thấy số 3....
Chắc là 3 chục ngàn vòng / phút.
Đang kẹp dao 6 , chổ thân nhôm phi 65.

Giá 650k (đã bán)

----------


## GORLAK

Để e con này đi bác Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vài bộ phát xung bằng cách quay tay nguồn 5v ra xung vuông A và  B lệch nhau 1/4 chu kỳ , 100 xung/ vòng. Nên khi kết nối driver thì quay thuận  thì motor chạy thuận quay thuận thì motor chạy thuận

Đồng giá 500k/1 ( 5 cục fanuc có gạch )

Còn cục cincom ( japan)

----------


## dinhquocnghi

Xin phép chủ thớt cho mình ké xí ( Cảm ơn chủ thớt so much!)
Bán gấp cặp ray thk ssr15 dài 850mm, giá 700k bao ship. 01659 143 039

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy xịt rửa cao áp hàng Shindaiwa  JE1412
Công suất 2,9kw   áp suất max 140kgf/cm2
Kéo bằng động cơ xăng Robin EH-17-2D 
dung tích xylanh 172cc
Hàng còn rất đẹp đầu bơm như mới , nhớt đầu bơm còn mới nguyên.
Đặt gọn trên khung xe đây ( khung phía trên bị cong vênh do va đập)
Phần động cơ như mới chỉ có bô e cho bình xăng con bằng nhựa  bị bẻ 
Tổng nặng tầm 30kg
Hàng hoạt động ngon lành

Giá 5,5 triệu (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Em bơm xịt rửa  dùng động cơ xăng  kawasaki 
Áp suất max 102kgf/cm2
Hàng hoạt động ngon lành 

Giá 4 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy cắt cầm tay Hitachi 1100w 8000rpm ngoại hình khá
Dây dài zin hoạt động ngon lành 
Điện 100v đang gắn lưỡi bàu rãnh cánh gắn chip vuông.
Đầy đủ cử chỉnh .
Giá 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu bơm nước cao áp xịt rửa xe Tokupi type A-1018A
Áp suất max 100kgf/cm2  , 18 lít/ phút  tại 1000rpm  và công suất 3.8kw
Dài khoảng 300 , nặng 5kg
Loại này ty sứ nên độ bền cao
Phót còn đẹp và khít , quay thử bằng tay nghe ọt ọt 
Ai có nhu cầu alo nhe

Giá 1,5 triệu

----------


## Trung Le

> Máy cắt cầm tay Hitachi 1100w 8000rpm ngoại hình khá
> Dây dài zin hoạt động ngon lành 
> Điện 100v đang gắn lưỡi bàu rãnh cánh gắn chip vuông.
> Đầy đủ cử chỉnh .
> Giá 700k


Kaka Hải ơi..em hỏi chút 
Con cắt này có "xơi" NGỌT được nhôm tấm dày cỡ 2,5-3cm ko anh..xơi đuơc thi kaka để cho em
Thank kaka

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trung lê : con đó thay dĩa cắt nhôm thì chơi chắc được. 
Ngoài tiệm bán nhôm thấy họ vẫn cắt vậy mà. Quan trọng dám cầm cắt không thôi. 
Con này bán rồi. Cần thì có 1 em cũng dạng vậy  nhưng dây bị cắt cụt. Giá 600k

----------


## Trung Le

Em tưởng là cái lưỡi đó là cắt nhôm luôn rùi..
Thank kaka nhé

----------


## Ga con

Thay lưỡi cắt nhôm cắt nhẹ nhàng lắm a, nhớ bôi nhớt lưỡi cắt. Mà cẩn thận mặc áo tay dài do ba vớ nó văng ra nóng lắm.

Chỉ cắt tấm 2-3cm đổ xuống thì lấy máy nhỏ đĩa 100mm cắt cho đỡ hao a (rẻ tiền).

Thanks

----------

Trung Le

----------


## katerman

Em lại thấy có chổ bôi dầu hỏa,

----------


## aiemphuong

lấy cây sắt hộp kẹp vào tấm nhôm để định hướng rồi chiến thôi, quan trọng vẫn là an toàn là trên hết.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguyên bộ Ac servo Fuji Faldic RYS401 400w
  và motor GYC401
Còn hoạt động ngon lành.

Giá 3,9 triệu





Đã hoạt động được tới khúc này

----------


## dangkhoi

các bác gan quá, mình thấy cắt gỗ cầm không chắc mà máy giật đứt tay, huấn chi là nhôm

----------


## aiemphuong

gắn cái lưỡi nhỏ chuyên nhôm ấy, ngọt liệm, còn an toàn hơn nữa thì cưa lộng.

----------


## Gamo

Ui... mấy bác cẩn thận, hôm trước thằng đệ tử em ẩu, lấy máy mài cầm tay cắt, bị nó giật lại cắt vào tay á...

----------


## aiemphuong

úi giời, lấy máy mài cắt là phải rồi... nó ko thăng bằng, dễ bị dính lưỡi, giựt phát là vào người ngay. lúc trước thg anh lấy máy mài gắn lưỡi căt gỗ đưa zô chừng 5cm nó giựt phát vào chân, hên nó quắn vào cái quần jean, ko thì tới xương rồi. tháo ra cái quần nát bấy... ớn thật... e thấy cưa lộng là an toàn(đã test)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step vexta ASD12C-S  220v
Vỏ xấu , bị  cấn dập chổ bắt điện nguồn. Nhưng cấm điện vẫn lên.

Giá bao lên nguồn 550k.(đã bán)




Mở ra kiểm tra chân nguồn xem có chạm chập gì không vân ổn cầu chì còn nguyên

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số 1/5 size motor 750w cốt vào 16 ra 25. Loại này ae mình bắt khớp nối mềm vô khớp rồi úp vào ( hay khoan 1 lổ ngay chổ ốc siết là ngon)
Khá chắc tay

Giá 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cục pulse encoder của fanuc A1000S 
Type A860-0372-T001 
còn quay êm tay
Giá 300k






---""""------

Hộp điều khiển camera CCD của Toshiba CS511L
Dùng điện 110V 

Giá bao lên nguồn  400k/1

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Kaka Hải ơi..em hỏi chút 
> Con cắt này có "xơi" NGỌT được nhôm tấm dày cỡ 2,5-3cm ko anh..xơi đuơc thi kaka để cho em
> Thank kaka


 Máy đó cắt nhôm được nhưng cần cái lớn công suất hơn nha em trai ,mua loại đĩa cắt 25cm , nhôm 3cm mà nhằm ớt gì anh vẩn cắt 6cm , 
mà em phải mua lưởi cưa gổ lắp lưởi hợp kim và cắt dài tầm 4cm phải xịt dầu diesel 1 lần vô dĩa cắt đê không kẹt phôi , cắt đường dài thì ổn nhưng cắt phôi ngắn nguy hiểm hơn nhiều , nhất là gần đứt hẳn .TVT

----------

Trung Le

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy cắt cầm tay Ryobi 1050w điện 110v
Đang gắn sẵn lưỡi cắt gỗ
Dây bị cắt cụt 
Hàng đã test ngon lành

Giá 550k  ( cần dây mình mua dùm )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC mitsubishi FX2NC-96MT 
hàng đã test hoạt động bình thường.
Giá 1,6 triệu/1
( con hết pin hoạt động bình thường 1,5 triệu)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em bơm xịt rửa  dùng động cơ xăng  kawasaki 
> Áp suất max 102kgf/cm2
> Hàng hoạt động ngon lành 
> 
> Giá 4 triệu
> 
> Đính kèm 55304
> 
> Đính kèm 55305


Chỉ còn em này
Giá 4 triệu

----------


## Trung Le

> Máy cắt cầm tay Ryobi 1050w điện 110v
> Đang gắn sẵn lưỡi cắt gỗ
> Dây bị cắt cụt 
> Hàng đã test ngon lành
> 
> Giá 550k  ( cần dây mình mua dùm )


Anh hải ơi
Em lấy cai máy này nhé.anh có lưỡi cắt nhôm 250mm như chú TÂN nói ở trên ko..có lấy giúp em gói cung máy luon nhé.
Xong em Ck rui nt anh đia chỉ em vao zalo anh
E Cảm ơn kaka

----------


## v0danh

> Máy cắt cầm tay Ryobi 1050w điện 110v
> Đang gắn sẵn lưỡi cắt gỗ
> Dây bị cắt cụt 
> Hàng đã test ngon lành
> 
> Giá 550k  ( cần dây mình mua dùm )


con này còn không bác

----------


## Trung Le

> con này còn không bác


Anh hải ơi..bác này cần thi anh cứ để cho bác đấy nhé..em cũng ko gấp lên em đợi sau cũng đc a..
(Xl anh nhé.đã làm phiền anh..hii)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số Cyclo hảng Sumitomo  
Size servo 1.5kw  , lổ cốt vào 19 , ra cốt 23  , tỉ số truyền 1/11
Dạng chân đế full sắt thép .

Giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver Mitsubish MR J2 200B 
2kw      Đời B   chạy mạng
Vỏ xấu mất nắp bao nguyên zin từ . Cấm điện phần  đk lên đèn
Ae nào cần nghiên cứu liên hệ

Giá xác 700k ( có gạch biên hòa )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 em biến tần Mitsubishi  S500  vỏ nứt vài chổ hình thức xấu lạ.
Input 3 pha 220v    1,5Kw
Output 220v tần số max 120hz
Hàng đã test hoạt động bình thường

Giá 1,2 triệu/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thấy 1 em máy nổ dùng xăng Robin EY13 bãi rã từ máy phát điện.
Mang về đổ chút xăng vô bình nổ ngon lành.
Cốt côn có vẻ công chổ côn 
Ai dùng làm được gì hú nhe.
Giá 1,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nắng nóng kéo dài sao chưa thấy cúp điện vậy

----------


## mylove299

> nắng nóng kéo dài sao chưa thấy cúp điện vậy


bán em đi đang cần nè a

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp khóa cửa chốt cửa từ hàng Uk
To hơn bằng bàn tay
Hàng chưa test 
Đồng giá 200k/1





Cái này nhỏ hơn cũng 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cáp treo cân bằng hàng còn hoạt động ngon
2,5 đến 5kg 

Giá 350k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Loa xách tay dùng mic không dây đủ bộ thu phát (ae mua them cái mic nhỏ cấm vô bộ phát nhe)
Hoặc cấm trực tiếp . Hàng còn dùng tốt
Loại này cấm điện nhà 220V nhe có pin nhưng bị chai rồi

Loại này mấy cha bán dạo keo bẫy chuột với bánh mì sài gòn và mấy cha thầy giáo dùng hợp
Giá 400k/1 bộ ( còn 1 bộ )







-------"""""-----

Loại này công suất to hơn nhưng không có mic không dây kèm theo . Có 2 cổng cấm input .âm thanh khá ngon.
Cấm điện nhà 220v hay 12vdc đều được . Bình chắc chai.
Hoạt động tốt
Giá 500k/1 ( còn 1 cái )







Test với guitar thùng chỉ 10% volume

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy  scan chụp đọc tài liệu sách kết hợp với máy chiếu ngon. Hảng Avermedia   Avervision280 , có sẵn đèn led soi
Hàng bao test dùng nguồn 6vdc ( không có apater nhe)

Giá 500k










-------"""""-------

Bộ chọn gộp chung màn hình bàn phím chuột bọ
Hàng Mỹ bao test 

Giá 500k

----------


## zzslimzip

> Lưỡi tiện mitsu ngắn hàng chưa dùng còn khoản chục kg.
> Màu vàng hết nhe ae
> Giá hốt đại 250k/1kg ( tầm 30 đến 35 con)
> Mua hết 10kg giá 2 triệu
> 
> Đính kèm 53976
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 53977
> ...


a ơi cái này còn không để em 1kg ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> a ơi cái này còn không để em 1kg ạ


Còn 5kg . Alo 0978788500 cho tiện nhe

----------


## hung1706

Gom em 1kg nha anh. Mai em ghé lấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gom em 1kg nha anh. Mai em ghé lấy


Mai alo anh. Hàng để bên minikho Bình trị đông

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy đột dập tay hàng nhật cũ nặng 22kg
Giá 1,1 triệu ( tới nhà chở 1 triệu )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy đột dập tay hàng nhật cũ nặng 22kg
Chỉnh chiều cao được , 
Giá 1,1 triệu ( tới nhà chở 1 triệu )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhôm tấm ít lổ 400x600x20 

Giá 1 triệu.





Mua phần máy cán của Mỹ thì giá 1,5 triệu







Tủ điện của máy





Ae nào cần cán khô mực hay làm hủ tiếu dai hợp

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Nhôm tấm ít lổ 400x600x20 
> 
> Giá 1 triệu.
> 
> Đính kèm 55880
> 
> Đính kèm 55881
> 
> Mua phần máy cán của Mỹ thì giá 1,5 triệu
> ...


Đang mở tiệm hủ tiếu mì hoành thánh mà thấy thì lụm   :Big Grin:  2 cái rulo này cán dính mở bò ăn chắc béo hén Hải   :Big Grin:  
Thứ Hai gửi hén  :Big Grin:

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

> Máy đột dập tay hàng nhật cũ nặng 22kg
> Chỉnh chiều cao được , 
> Giá 1,1 triệu ( tới nhà chở 1 triệu )


Mình lấy cái này nhé bác, mai bác nt lại stk vào số 0975873689 cho mình ck nhé. Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp biến tần mitsubishi S500  công suất 1 ngựa
Điện 3 pha 220v 
Output 0÷120hz
Hàng bao test ( cấm điện 1 pha 220v vẫn hoạt động tốt)

Giá 2 con trong hình là 2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nhôm tấm ít lổ 400x600x20 
> 
> Giá 1 triệu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mua phần máy cán của Mỹ thì giá 1,5 triệu
> ...





Ae hỏi mình máy cắt mạnh không .
Con này không cắt kim loại được.

Mua nhôm hoặc máy rời thì ship được.
Hốt nguyên cụm máy giá 2.5 triệu và ưu tiên người tới nhà chở đi.
 Nó kiểu giống vầy thì cán hủ tiếu bánh phở ngon. Cắt bì cũng được

----------


## dangkhoi

cái loa không bình mình COD dc ko a

----------


## CNC abc

> Còn 5kg . Alo 0978788500 cho tiện nhe


Chọn giúp mình 1 kg đủ loại, cuối tuần mình ghé lấy nhé. Tks Hải.

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SSR20 dài 1,28m trượt êm ngon lành 
Còn nguyên phót chặn bụi

Giá 2 triệu

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp mềm powerlock 35-35 bằng sắt của Tsubki

Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Gá dao máy tiện to hàng của Ý
4 phía đều gắn được dao.
4 cái gắn dao đều chỉnh tâm dao được nhe ae.

Giá 2 triệu

----------


## legiao

Máy cắt cọng bánh phở hả cu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sắt tấm thấy 2 mặt đã phay phẳng
Hàng nặng ưu tiên  chở tại nhà.
Giá:
         255x278x15   : 200k/1
         255x278x20   : 250k/1



-----"""""----

Máy dập cóc 
Ai tới nhà chở mình bán 600k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Eto kẹp bằng khí nén vô 2 đầu .
Hàng của hảng CHICK model BL4
tổng dài tầm 500 hơn, ngang 100 cao lên phần đế là 60 cứng cáp có sẵn mấy cái van ấn tay cơ để kích cho 2 cái xylanh to phi  ngoài 110 ở 2 đầu.
Nặng tầm 30kg
Giá 1,8 triệu /1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cục này kẹp lên bàn T được , đế nhả 2 pát kẹp là xoay được và có vạch chia độ , collet gì không biết đang kẹp tầm 5 ly .
Có tay gạt ren ngược vặn nhẹ là kẹp cứng.

Giá 500k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 bộ chắc dùng làm máy mày dao phay hàng nhật chưa dùng . Có cái tay gạt màu đen nhỏ bên dưới khi gạt nó làm cho cụm trên nhóm lên 1 bên như là ngã vào đá mài.
Ống phía trên gá trên 2 ổ có 3  cây ti sắt chỉnh tâm được , ống tới lui có giới hạn bằng 2 vòng chặn 
Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây IKO LWSH15 dài 990 loại 2 rãnh bi  mới tháo máy còn dùng được phót còn nguyên.
Ai làm gì tải nhẹ nhẹ hú nhe.

Giá 900k.

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;141088]Sắt tấm thấy 2 mặt đã phay phẳng
Hàng nặng ưu tiên  chở tại nhà.
Giá:
         255x278x15   : 200k/1
         255x278x20   : 250k/1

Đính kèm 56092

-----"""""---
đăng ký 1 tấm 20 nha bác,mai qua bác chở luôn

----------


## saudau

> Cặp rây IKO LWSH15 dài 990 loại 2 rãnh bi  mới tháo máy còn dùng được phót còn nguyên.
> Ai làm gì tải nhẹ nhẹ hú nhe.
> 
> Giá 900k.


Ké lão Hải tấm này cho đẹp đôi với cặp ray này. Chiẩn lắm ray 15. Thông số như hình nha.





Giá ra đi 1 chịu. Hehehe

Ké có đóng phí chục nem nhe lão Hải.

----------


## ppgas

> Có 1 bộ chắc dùng làm máy mày dao phay hàng nhật chưa dùng . Có cái tay gạt màu đen nhỏ bên dưới khi gạt nó làm cho cụm trên nhóm lên 1 bên như là ngã vào đá mài.
> Ống phía trên gá trên 2 ổ có 3  cây ti sắt chỉnh tâm được , ống tới lui có giới hạn bằng 2 vòng chặn 
> Giá 500k


Gạch mua cái này nhé Hải.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục chế máy tiện

Quay êm ru tầm 5 hay 60 kg hoặc hơn



Giá 2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có mấy cây khoan tự động lên xuống đều bằng khí nén.
Hàng của Anh ,Mỹ  
Cây trong clip tổng dài khoản 500. 
Khi ấn nút nó đi xuống vừa đi vừa khoan khi chạm công tắc giới hạn nó thu về .
Có núm chỉnh tốc độ lên xuống.

Cây trong clip hảng Desoutter giá 1 triệu.
(Có gạch)





Ae tìm hiểu thêm cách sử dụng để dùng cho ngon nhe



Clip tham khảo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây khoan tự động lên xuống và quay bằng khí nén
Hàng của Mỹ to hơn cây trên.
Giá 1,2 triệu

Ae tham khảo thêm cách dùng nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khoan tự động của Anh Desoutter lên xuống bằng khí nén kéo bằng motor 3 pha hảng ABB. 
Model AFDE 230
Hàng chưa dùng nên không bao gì hết nhe !
Phần motor đang đấu sao chạy đến hơn 500v Ae mua về có thể đấu lại tam giác chạy 380V hoặc thay con motor khác vừa ý.

Giá 3 triệu (Đã bán )
Bán rồi mới nói: thấy ebay bán hơn 2000 đô la

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy nén khí Anest Iwata model PLUE22-10 
Đầu nén đôi công suất 2.2kw nén hơn 10kgf/cm2 , 250L/phút
Kéo bằng động cơ xăng Robin YX17
Đầy đủ bảo vệ và ngắt chuyển khí.
Máy còn hoạt động tốt . Nặng tầm 60kg
Giá 4.9 triệu ( ưu tiên ai đến chở)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy nén khí hàn nội địa max 8.8kgf/cm2 , công suất 1.5 ngựa
Còn hoạt tốt 
Quên điện 110v

Giá 1,3 triệu. ( chở tại nhà giá 1,2 triệu)

----------


## hung1706

Máy bơm còn êm ko anh, có tự ngắt ko anh Hải.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Máy bơm còn êm ko anh, có tự ngắt ko anh Hải.


Cũng êm tự ngắt tự chạy . Van an toàn rơ le áp đầy đủ. Hàng zin chỉ có cái đồng hồ bị bể kính nên thay cái ckd cho ngầu

----------


## hung1706

Vậy có gì bác kia giao giầy thì em qua coi bơm luôn mha, để em cục gạch lên máy đi anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp vitme NTN cấp C3 phi 20 bước 5
Cây hành trình 330 ( max 400)
Và cây hành trình 290 ( Mã 330)
Cả 2 đều sáng bóng êm ru
Hàng đầy đủ áo gối  và luôn chổ bắt motor có screw cover che chắn vitme luôn

Giá 2 triệu / cặp

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khoản 35 cái jack cấm cho servo , anpha đủ loại
Hết luôn giá 1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến áp nhật hàng tháo máy . Công suất 1.5KVA
Vào 220v ra 110v . Hàng bao sài nhìn sợi dây đồng to tổ bố ngon quá
Loại này cách ly nhe
Giá (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ combo XY hành trình mini 43x43mm
Rây con lăn IKO vitme bi NSK C3 phi 8 bước tầm 1 .
Đẹp như mới. Sẵn cặp ac servo motor Fanuc
Đầy đủ công tắc giới hạn hành trình
Hàng sạch đẹp cứng vững
Tầm 15kg

Giá 1,4 triệu ( không lấy motor thì 1,3 triệu)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây rây con lăn bảng 35 hàng Japan hảng không xác định dài hơn 3m xíu.( chỉ có 1 cây và 3 con trượt)
Còn trượt tốt phót còn nguyên. Nặng tầm 26kg

Giá tại kho: 3 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo XY mini hành trình 70x70mm
Phần sắt chưa tính  step motor là 220x220x120
Rây THK đẹp như mới. Vitme phi 8 bước 1.
Sẵn khớp nối mềm mặt bích motor size 60
Luôn cặp step 5 pha vexta loại tích hợp sẵn encoder ( ai không dùng được encoder thì dùng nó như step 5 pha , chứ đừng chê nó khó chạy , tội nó ! )

Giá tại kho 2,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu nén Japan 3 pha 220v công suất 1 ngựa
Nén hơn 8kgf/cm2   , hút chân không cũng mạnh 
Loại này chân điện motor ra kiểu jack cấm kín như block nén lạnh nên khả năng chứa dầu bình tích được ( đường hút đi qua chổ này rồi mới vào pitton)
Hàng đẹp chạy êm.

Giá : 1,6 triệu ( tới chở thì 1,5 triệu)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor ARM98SAK-H50
Bán xác ( chưa kiểm tra , không bao test)
Giá 700k
Mua cái hộp số không thì 550k( hamonic 1/50 , cốt vào 10 , cốt ra 18 )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SR25 dài 700
Sáng bóng. Trượt êm không rơ

Giá 1,3 triệu 

Cây còn lại đẹp như cây trong hình ( do hình chụp tấm 1 cặp quên chụp)

----------


## Ga con

> Cây rây con lăn bảng 35 hàng Japan hảng không xác định dài hơn 3m xíu.( chỉ có 1 cây và 3 con trượt)
> Còn trượt tốt phót còn nguyên. Nặng tầm 26kg
> 
> Giá tại kho: 3 triệu


Cây này mã gì thế anh. Để e đi tìm thử có trượt không.
Có 4 con trượt thì e hốt rồi, về cắt đôi.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chỉ có 2 cụm " japan     35  "
Khả năng là NSK

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số vuông góc hảng ZIMM
cốt 14-14  tỉ lệ 1:1
Giá 350k







-----""""-----

Cặp hộp số chữ T hảng ZIMM
tỉ lệ 1:4
Xuyên cốt có rãnh 
Giá 1 cặp: 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy phay khoan mạch in  hảng LPKF 
Model PROTO MAT S42
Hàng còn đẹp nguyên vẹn đủ đồ 
Hành trình làm việc  229x305 ,  trục Z lên xuống bằng van điện từ.
Tốc độ trục chính : 42.000 rpm
Kẹp dao 3.175 ( thay dao nhanh bằng tay )
Tốc độ di chuyển 50mm/giây  , bước dịch chuyển 0.001mm
Ae có thể tham khảo thêm trên trang của hảng.

Giá xác : 25 triệu  ( bao chạy  giá 30 triệu  )

Đính kèm 56540

Đính kèm 56541

Đính kèm 56542

Đính kèm 56543

----------


## Gamo

Nó dùng controller gì thế ku? Có phần mềm điều khiển ko?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nó dùng controller gì thế ku? Có phần mềm điều khiển ko?


Chắc có phần mềm mà. Nên mới có cái giá bao chạy đó ku

----------


## trucnguyen

Tui lấy hộp số vuông góc TL 1:1 nhé anh Hải.
Anh để ra riêng sáng mai tui ghé lấy.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến áp Japan 220 ra 110V  công suất 1640VA
Nặng 16kg 

Giá 1.2 triệu ( lụm gạch )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến Tần Fuji model S7B nhìn như bộ Driver servo
Công suất 400w 
Input 3 pha 220v  output 0÷400hz
Thiếu màn hình


Bán xác bao lên nguồn giá 2 con 700k

Bao chạy bằng biến trở và công tắc ngoài giá 500k/1




Theo tài liệu thì nó dùng em màn hình cam vàng kế bên ( cái này của cục biến tần 3.7kw nên không bán màn hình.)
Ae thấy quen thì hốt nhe


Lần đầu gặp nên khui ra chụp làm kỉ niệm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mâm cặp khí nén 3 chấu phi 150 loại này để lên bàn kẹp phôi gia công khá vững. Tấm nhôm bắt mâm kích thước 180x290x55 làm cái xylanh cho mâm luôn. 
Còn hoạt động tốt 
Giá 2,5 triệu










------'""""------

Và vài bộ mâm 2 chấu cũng dùng khí nén loại xylanh mỏng phi lớn kẹp mạnh

Nguyên bàn có 4 mâm 2 chấu phi 150 
Nặng tầm 120kg
Giá chở tại kho 5.5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy soi gỗ makita tua 30.000rpm điện 100vac
Hoạt động ngon lành.
Kẹp mũi 6
Giá 550k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver Ac servo Sanyo denki dòng SanmotionQ điện 220v
Model QS1A03AA kéo được motor 400w đến 750W

Bao lên nguồn giá 1 triệu

Đính kèm 56716

Đính kèm 56717

----"""""""-----

Ac servo motor sanyo denki Sanmotion Q
Model Q2AA05020DCS2C 
Công suất 200w 
Kích thử 24v vô cuộn thắng nó nhả thắng quay cốt nhẹ êm tay, cuộn dây động lực đo còn ngon lành.
Giá xác bao sống động lực là 500k


Đính kèm 56718



Cặp nhật ngày 17/4 lúc 15h đã hàn hộ ae sợi dây cáp encoder nhưng giá vẫn không đổi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ nguồn KENWOOD PDS36-20
Ngõ ra chỉnh được 0÷36Vdc  , 0÷20A

Cấm điện lên nguồn .

Giá 3 triệu. (Đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver yaskawa đời sigma1 SGDA-01AS
điện 1 pha 220v 100w. Dòng chạy được speed control
Dùng ngon hơn biến tần vì có hồi tiếp encoder
Hốt được 10 cái.
Ai thích ngâm cứu hay nghịch phá liên hệ
Giá bao lên nguồn 400k/1  (3,9 triệu/10)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Gối FK15 hàng đẹp .
Ai mua mình tháo nhe.

Giá 10 cái 2 triệu

----------


## imechavn

> Motor ARM98SAK-H50
> Bán xác ( chưa kiểm tra , không bao test)
> Giá 700k
> Mua cái hộp số không thì 550k( hamonic 1/50 , cốt vào 10 , cốt ra 18 )
> 
> Đính kèm 56394
> 
> Đính kèm 56395


Tôi lấy bộ này bác nhé, bác cho thông tin để giao dịch.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver Sanyo đời super PZ
Model PZ0A030A122T00
Hàng đẹp bao lên nguồn
Giá 1 triệu /1 ( mua 3 bộ bao ship )







Nội thất sạch đẹp


----""----

Ae nào mua hết 3 bộ trên mà có nhu cầu tay cầm điều khiển thì mình thanh lý luôn bộ Remote operator model RP-001
Hàng đẹp hoạt động tốt.
Giá 4 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver TOYODA model MC1K-U030
 cũng là hàng của Sanyo Denki
Giá 2 triệu/6 cái 







------"""""-----

Ai mua driver cần tay cầm điều khiển set up thì thanh lý luôn
Remote operator MC1K-P

Giá 2,5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor nhỏ nhỏ bán xác không bao test

**  VEXTA  AIM030AB-H50 còn đẹp có sẵn hộp số Hamonic 1/50

Giá 300k ( đã bán )






---"""-----

*** ASM66MAE loại này chắc có thắng

Giá 800k/2 ( đã bán )



---"""---

*** Motor như hình có khúc như encoder rồi tới thân motor , có 1 đoạn như hộp số , đoạn cuối là bộ đo lực xoắn ( torque tránducer)

Giá 300k

----------


## ali35

---"""---

*** Motor như hình có khúc như encoder rồi tới thân motor , có 1 đoạn như hộp số , đoạn cuối là bộ đo lực xoắn ( torque tránducer)

Giá 300k







[/QUOTE]

em xúc con này ngâm kiu xem sao nhe

----------


## ducduy9104

Tay toyoda với san tương đương nhau thì phải, lụm toyoda  đỡ tốn 1.5 củ  :Wink:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chỉ có cục driver Mitsubishi MR-H200AN
Công suất 2kw điện 220v , có 2 cái jack cấm như trong hình
Bao lên nguồn. 
Giá 3 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số hamonic 1/50 size 90 cốt vô 10 ra 18
Giá 600k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến thế cách ly lại về
220 ra 110  công suất 1640kva
Đẹp y mới

Giá 1.2 triệu (đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu cắt SIGA dùng đến 5 bạc 7x
Thân dài 400x150x150 chưa tính cụm quick change tool gì đó
Đầu cắt ra kiểu mặt mâm có 4 lổ bắt ốc và lổ giữa gá các loại đầu gá dao nào phù hợp.
Đang có sẵn 1 bộ như trong hình.
Bộ này gắn được 4 cán chíp để phả mặt, đặc biệt ở giữa có lổ chuẩn để gắn cán dao phi 20 (khích bót chuẩn) và có 8 ốc chí vô ở 4 góc.
Toàn bộ có thể 50kg

Giá bán tại nhà là 4 triệu









Cán gắn chíp và dao phi 20


Clip của em nó

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Đầu cắt SIGA dùng đến 5 bạc 7x
> Thân dài 400x150x150 chưa tính cụm quick change tool gì đó
> Đầu cắt ra kiểu mặt mâm có 4 lổ bắt ốc và lổ giữa gá các loại đầu gắn dao nào hợp.
> Đang có sẵn 1 bộ như trong hình.
> Bộ này gắn được 4 cán chíp để phả mặt, đặc biệt ở giữa có lổ chuẩn để gắn cán dao phi 20 (khích bót chuẩn) và có 8 ốc chí vô ở 4 góc.
> 
> Giá bán tại kho là 4 triệu
> 
> Đính kèm 56949
> ...


Có thấy j đâu a

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cái đầu cắt  hảng SIGA cùng loại bên trên (loại 5 bạc 7x )
Cũng ra mặt mâm rồi gắn bộ thay dao nhanh ( cùng loại con trên)
1 cái gắn cán 32 sau đó them cái giảm xuống 16 , sắn cán gắn chip 
Và cái kia chỉ gắn cán 16 .

Giá 3,5 triệu /1







Ra mặt mâm kiểu này làm trục chính máy tiện chắc cũng ổn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu cắt YAMAYAKI type YBH-45
Kích thước chưa tính phần cán ( kiểu mặt mâm bắt 4 lổ ốc)
400x160x150 , nặng 40kg
Cán đang gắn chip như hình
Hàng quay êm , làm trục chính máy tiện cũng ngon

Giá 3 triệu 






---------"""""-------

Motor 220v 3 pha 400w có thắng hàng mitsu
Loại mặt mâm
Giá 650k/1 ( có 2 con )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây NSK GYL25 dài 500 loại 4 rãnh bi sáng bóng 
Giá 1,3 triệu (đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ trụ Z đủ có luôn spindle
Tổng dài 550 chưa thụt dài ra
Hành trình 200 dùng vitme phi 25 bước 5 đẹp như mới
Đang kéo vitme qua dây đai bằng con servo 400w
Spindle nằm trong cái trụ trắng tròn luôn . Khả năng là BLDC motor . Ra cái đầu gắn cán hảng NT  ( HK-25FC..)
Nặng khoản 40kg
Sẵn chân đế lổ ốc đưa vô ke là lên trụ Z luôn
Bao vitme êm và spindle còn nguyên.
Giá 4,5 triệu ( đã bán )









Clip test với mạch bldc 24v 5A
Con motor màu đen là servo kéo dây đai không phải kéo trục chính nhe.

----------


## Gamo

Hix... nhạc dỡ ùm mà cho vào chi vậy, để nghe tiếng spindle quay chứ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hix... nhạc dỡ ùm mà cho vào chi vậy, để nghe tiếng spindle quay chứ


Thích thì mang ống nghe qua đặt. Tại kế bên có xưởng cưa. Tạp âm nhiều lắm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC Fuji F70S CPU cấm 220v sáng đèn Run
Giá 500k





---""""-----

16 miếng thép gió còn ngon lành
Giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mấy cục đo lưu lượng, hàng xịn cũ bán mù
Giá 250k/1 ( còn 2 cục)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu cắt gắn Máy có chổ cho BT40 hàng thụy sĩ có hộp
Lý thuyết từ hảng thì tầm 25 đến 100krpm
Đang dùng collet 6
Test với biến tần quay được sơ sơ
Thanh lý giá mù tới khúc này 
Giá (Đã bán)









Chạy được vầy



Collet bé nên thanh lý

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xylanh khí chế kẹp phôi
Giá 300k/1







------""""""--------

Đầu khoan 2 mũi chỉnh khoảng cách được.
Nhét lổ 60 có sẵn cái khớp để truyền động 
Chỉnh từ 40 đến 120 , kẹp mũi max 6 ly
Giá 800k

----------


## accanywhere

> Xylanh khí chế kẹp phôi
> Giá 300k/1


b cho xem cái hình đi.

----------


## accanywhere

> b cho xem cái hình đi.


sory b minh nhìn thấy hình rồi :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xác Robot mini Nachi hàng của Denso 
Model VS03C-W , nặng dưới 30kg
Loại 6 bậc tự do 
Hàng đã được tháo bỏ hết motor nên ae không cần nghĩ đến việc motor robot khó dùng. Hàng tháo bỏ motor có tâm nên còn nguyên dây đai bánh răng cho tiện việc ráp motor loại nào ae cho là dể dùng vào.( rẻ thì step hay dc servo )

Hàng chuyển động êm ái

Giá tại kho : 10 triệu /1 cái 
( Đã bán 2 con )
Thanks ae đã ủng hộ









Hy vọng có người làm cho nó chạy được dzầy



Hiện tại đang chạy : au-tô-Cơm

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, nhatson

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanh lý máy phay OKUMA HOWA nặng khoản 5 tấn

Máy đang chạy bình thường

Tặng dao cán linh tinh đi kèm( không có eto)
Sẵn biến áp 3 pha nên về đưa 3 pha 380V vô chạy luôn
Giá 105 triệu ( đưa chủ 100 mình 5 triệu)

Xem máy tại Bình Hưng Hòa q. B tân
Do không gian chật hẹp chỉ có nhiêu hình

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Xác Robot mini Nachi hàng của Denso 
> Model VS03C-W , nặng dưới 30kg
> Loại 6 bậc tự do 
> Hàng đã được tháo bỏ hết motor nên ae không cần nghĩ đến việc motor robot khó dùng. Hàng tháo bỏ motor có tâm nên còn nguyên dây đai bánh răng cho tiện việc ráp motor loại nào ae cho là dể dùng vào.( rẻ thì step hay dc servo )
> 
> Hàng chuyển động êm ái
> 
> Giá tại kho : 10 triệu /1 cái 
> ( Đã bán 2 con )
> ...


Tính ra mua về lấy 6 hộp số cũng không đến nổi là phí quá.
Cũng đáng chén cơm bát phở

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor step 2 pha size 86 dài 130 ngon lành 
Giá 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguyên cụm Z sẵn spindle 5500rpm 1.7kw ( BLDC motor )
Dùng vitme phi 30 hay 32 bước tầm 5~8 hành trình thụt lên xuống được 300 , đang kéo qua dây đai bằng con Ac sevor motor Tamagawa BTL-i seri  công suất 2.7kw ( không bao sống) quay êm trượt nhẹ không rơ
Trục chính motor build in 1.7 kw max 5500rpm.
Đầu gắn cán  thay nhanh của hảng NT KH25-E ( Chưa có cán)
Đã test chạy sơ qua cái motor
Tầm 125kg sẵn đế chỉ ốp vô ke là có trụ Z
Giá  6 triệu ( đã đưa về Cố Đô )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nguyên cụm Z sẵn spindle 5500rpm 1.7kw ( BLDC motor )
> Dùng vitme phi 30 hay 32 bước tầm 5~8 hành trình thụt lên xuống được 300 , đang kéo qua dây đai bằng con Ac sevor motor Tamagawa BTL-i seri  công suất 2.7kw ( không bao sống) quay êm trượt nhẹ không rơ
> Trục chính motor build in 1.7 kw max 5500rpm.
> Đầu gắn cán  thay nhanh của hảng NT KH25-E ( Chưa có cán)
> Đã test chạy sơ qua cái motor
> Tầm 125kg sẵn đế chỉ ốp vô ke là có trụ Z
> Giá  6 triệu ( tại nhà )


Cán của nó dùng loại trong clip ( đang có phi 26 )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số hamonic mini gắn sẵn chân đế chắc là 1/50
Có luôn con motor panasonic 50w đẹp loại encoder ra 4 dây có thắng.
Giá có luôn motor : 1 triệu ( đã bán )
Không lấy motor giá 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xylanh xoay đang giới hạn 180° có 2 kẹp khí nén chuyên dùng chế kẹp phôi tự động hàng mini 
Còn ngon lành
Giá 1 triệu

----------


## vufree

> Hộp số hamonic mini gắn sẵn chân đế chắc là 1/50
> Có luôn con motor panasonic 50w đẹp loại encoder ra 4 dây có thắng.
> Giá có luôn motor : 1 triệu
> Không lấy motor giá 800k


Nhắn tui giá đặc biệt cái hộp số không motor vào inbox nhé. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo trượt 2 lớp dùng thanh răng hành trình được 200mm, gồm 2 cặp rây THK mỏng bảng ngang 20 dẹp nhưng là 4 rãnh bi dài 230 còn sáng bóng, motor liền cốt ra bánh răng.
Giá bán luôn motor là 1 triệu
Không lấy motor thì 800k ( bằng giá 2 cặp rây mini )

Đã bán

----------


## saudau

> Combo trượt 2 lớp dùng thanh răng hành trình được 200mm, gồm 2 cặp rây THK mỏng bảng ngang 20 dẹp nhưng là 4 rãnh bi dài 230 còn sáng bóng, motor liền cốt ra bánh răng.
> Giá bán luôn motor là 1 triệu
> Không lấy motor thì 800k ( bằng giá 2 cặp rây mini )


Lấy cái này ko Motor nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số kiểu ae hay bảo hamonic  1/50 có lổ xuyên thấu ( không phải lổ nhét cốt motor vô nhe) sẵn bộ kéo đai răng và mặt bích cho servo motor size 400w.
Ra mặt bích 8 lổ bắt vít  chổ cục nhựa màu xanh là phi ngoài là 60. Mặt bích đế có 4 lổ bắt ốc  
Tặng luôn cái đế nhôm dầy 38mm

Giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cưa vòng Asada hàng japan điện zin 220v 
Lưỡi mòn nhưng còn hoạt động tốt. Bật công tắt cắt đứt phôi tự dừng.
Dài tầm 800 dưới 40kg loại này để bàn có 2 bánh xe di chuyển vòng vòng xưởng tiện lợi.
Giá 3.8 triệu ( qua nhà chở giá 3.6 triệu)
Nhận mua hộ lưỡi cưa cho em này 300k

ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Cưa vòng Asada hàng japan điện zin 220v 
> Lưỡi mòn nhưng còn hoạt động tốt. Bật công tắt cắt đứt phôi tự dừng.
> Dài tầm 800 dưới 40kg loại này để bàn có 2 bánh xe di chuyển vòng vòng xưởng tiện lợi.
> Giá 3.8 triệu ( qua nhà chở giá 3.6 triệu)
> Nhận mua hộ lưỡi cưa cho em này 300k


Ngon quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## motogia

> Cưa vòng Asada hàng japan điện zin 220v 
> Lưỡi mòn nhưng còn hoạt động tốt. Bật công tắt cắt đứt phôi tự dừng.
> Dài tầm 800 dưới 40kg loại này để bàn có 2 bánh xe di chuyển vòng vòng xưởng tiện lợi.
> Giá 3.8 triệu ( qua nhà chở giá 3.6 triệu)
> Nhận mua hộ lưỡi cưa cho em này 300k


Em lấy nhé, sáng mai em chuyển tiền, bác mua dùm em cái lưỡi, khoảng 8h mai em alo

----------


## motogia

Cảm ơn chủ thớt, bán hàng rất có trách nhiệm, kịp thời thông tin cho người mua. mặc dù mua hộ lưỡi cưa là 300k, nhưng thấy giá thực tế cần không đến mức đó nên bác đã mua thêm cho lưỡi cưa nữa. Giờ chỉ ngồi chờ hàng về nữa thôi là ok. :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cảm ơn chủ thớt, bán hàng rất có trách nhiệm, kịp thời thông tin cho người mua. mặc dù mua hộ lưỡi cưa là 300k, nhưng thấy giá thực tế cần không đến mức đó nên bác đã mua thêm cho lưỡi cưa nữa. Giờ chỉ ngồi chờ hàng về nữa thôi là ok.


Test thử lưỡi rồi. Gắn lưỡi sắt cắt mớ nhôm định hình làm kệ luôn xem như test kỹ trước khi giao

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, huanpt, motogia, Tuanlm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy nén khí hàng mini của itali điện 110v tầm 500w.
Bình chứa gần 10 lít . Max presser: 8kgf
Hàng còn đẹp đã test ngon lành và thay 1 cái đồng hồ zin bị bể.
Khoảng 17kg

Giá 1,6 triệu. ( tới nhà chở 1,5 triệu)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor OM ac 220v 40w hộp số 1/30 loại này 3 pha nhưng đấu tụ ngậm tầm 2uF là chạy đảo chiều ngon lành

Hàng còn đẹp bao test

Giá 500k ( đã bán )



-----"""""-----

1 em 90w không hộp số cũng 3 pha 220v
Đấu tụ ngậm hay biến tần hoặc máy bộ chỉnh tốc độ chính hảng đều dùng được.

Giá 400k ( đã bán)



----""""---- 

Biến tần fuji 400w 
Input 110v  nhưng output lại là 220v  400Hz
Dùng trên máy có điện 110v hay nhà ai có sẵn biến thế
Hàng đang hoạt động bình thường
Giá 500k

----------


## Hoang Nhat

> Motor OM ac 220v 40w hộp số 1/30 loại này 3 pha nhưng đấu tụ ngậm tầm 2uF là chạy đảo chiều ngon lành
> 
> Hàng còn đẹp bao test
> 
> Giá 500k
> 
> 
> 
> -----"""""-----
> ...


Em đã liên lạc qua zalo có gì anh để em con 40w nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có ít đồ khí nén để ae chế kẹp phôi hay kẹp gì phù hợp 

Bộ dài 155x55x50 mở tối đa được 82 và khi kẹp 2 chấu chạy vào giữa.
Dẫn hướng bằng cặp rây mini ( 4 con trượt )

Giá 300k/1





----"""""------

Bộ kẹp khí nén dài 90x50x45 chưa tính 2 chấu kẹp ( bằng sắt)
Mở tối đa được khoảng 54.
Dẫn hướng kiểu máng của combo
Giá 150k/1





----"""-----

Bộ xilanh mini kích thước tầm 60x45x25
Hành trình từ khoảng 20 dẫn hướng bằng rây con lăn mini

Giá 60k/1 ( 200k/4)

----------


## mylove299

a Hải để em bộ kẹp đầu tiên nhé thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sau khi bán được cặp rây thk Sr20 dài 1.28m thì dư ra thanh nhôm bắt rây.
Thanh nhôm dạng định hình dài 1430 ngang 118 cao 55
, phần đôn lên cao 20 lọt lòng 70 
Nhìn kỹ nó được 2 lớp nên cũng tạm , zin nó là combo của Robot chắc dùng tạm được.

Giá 1 triệu ( có hẹn hò )


Lưu ý không có rây nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối mềm mikipully 15-24 phi ngoài 68 dài 75

Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor giảm tốc 60w có bộ phát tốc phía sau không phải thắng hình như 1/100 đã test ngon lành
Giá 650k ( lấy tại nhà 600k)

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Motor giảm tốc 60w có thắng  hình như 1/100
> Giá 650k ( lấy tại nhà 600k)


e Tung lee này giá như nào thế a?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo XY hành trình 35x35mm rây con lăn vitme phi 10 bước 2 sáng bóng sẵn luôn công tắc giới hạn
Loại này dùng bắng răng hoặc puly đai nhe.
Phủ bì tầm 200x200x100
Giá 700k









Chế bàn sàn mài dao thì khỏi phải bàn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Counter Omron H8BM-AP dùng nguồn 24vdc
Giá 300k/1 (đã bán)





----""""------

Xylanh kẹp mini 
Giá 200k/2

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Counter Omron H8BM-AP dùng nguồn 24vdc
> Giá 300k/1 ( 500k/2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anh oi
> ----""""------
> 
> ...


 A để e 2 kẹp nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo XY mini hành trình 57x57mm dùng rây con lăn vitme bi phi 8 bước 1  còn sáng đẹp trượt êm 
Đầy đủ công tắc giới hạn hành trình.
Đang kéo bằng 2 con DC servo motor encoder 250 xung
Giá 1,3 triệu ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy cắt mikita loại bàn chỉnh gốc được chắc gắn lưỡi cắt nhôm ngon. Cái công tắc bấm hơi xụt xịt nhưng đang bấm được.Điện 220v 1650w 4000rpm lưỡi 250 Cắt nhôm ngon lành 
Giá 1,1triệu ( tới nhà chở 1 triệu )





Cắt với lưỡi trên máy ( mẻ vài răng)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mâm cặp 3 chấu quả địa cầu hàng china  đường kính 200
Giá 700k ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mâm cặp 4 chấu tháo máy mài nhật
Đường kính 200  nặng khoảng 20kg
Giá 3 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 cục lọc nguồn to 30A với 50A  thấy 3 pha

Giá 400k cả 2

----------


## ali35

> 2 cục lọc nguồn to 30A với 50A  thấy 3 pha
> 
> Giá 400k cả 2


sorry bác ,e hỏi cái này nhe,làm sao test được con này lọc được hay ko, 3 cái cục đen đen ở đầu phải tụ ko hả bác

----------


## NhanSoctrang

Kiếm máy đo sóng hài.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> sorry bác ,e hỏi cái này nhe,làm sao test được con này lọc được hay ko, 3 cái cục đen đen ở đầu phải tụ ko hả bác


Đa số là lọc bằng niềm tin thôi. Cảm giác có lọc thấy yên tâm.

Hoặc dùng cái thau hứng xem có nhiểu hay không



Tốt nhất có cái đài vô tuyến ( radio ) biết ngay mà

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Trucvt

Lọc mấy khi hỏng (trừ sét oánh).

----------


## motogia

Thấy có 2 clip này, xem đi xem lại cũng không hiểu à. các bác có cao kiến gì không?

----------


## kzam

Mấy bác hỏi nhiều quá, em thấy giá 2 cục lọc rất tốt, bác nào hốt đi

----------


## aiemphuong

ai ko bic giá tốt, tại ng ta thắc mắc ko bic làm thế nào nhận bic lọc còn sống hay tèo thôi. cái này gọi là tò mò đó bác phía trên

----------

kzam

----------


## mactech

Anh Hải để em 2 cái lọc này nhé, đang cần. Tks!

----------


## terminaterx300

đang nhiểu ầm ầm mà gắn vào hết nhiễu tức là ngon, còn ko thì ahihi :v

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Step motor 5 pha size 564 hàng của Đức loại này có driver gắn sẵn luôn ( chưa biết làm sao cho nó chạy )
có 1 con làm biến ngâm cứu. ( ai bán 10 con 500k mình mua lại luôn )
Giá 50k (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme NSK tháo máy đủ gối áo chắc chuẩn UPZ
Phi 20 bước 4 hành trình 260 còn sáng bóng 

Giá 900k







Nó là C1Z

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số size servo 750w cốt vào 16
Trong hình màu đen cốt ra 18 loại cyclo tỉ số 1/21
Màu xanh cốt ra 21 tỉ số 1/10

Giá :
Cái màu đen 600k
Cái màu xanh 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK double nut chuẩn C2 phi 32 bước 12 tổng dài  1050
Hành trình 690 đẹp sáng nguyên cây  không rơ .

Giá 1,5 triệu

Đính kèm 52047

Đính kèm 52048

Đính kèm 52049

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme cơ THK phi 25 bước 5 hành trình 340 sáng không không có rơ lắc gì hết
Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm dầu tay hàng bao sài
Giá 500k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme cơ hàng THK japan  phi 20 bước hành trình 230 còn sáng bóng không rơ .
Giá 300k






---""---

Cụm trục quay có thiết kế kiểu giữ ống quấn biến thế hay quấn dây , khúc trụ quấn này có khả năng tháo rời được . Phần trục có bạc 2 đầu chắc chắn không rơ lắc . Kéo qua bánh răng bằng con motor giảm tốc của Đức điện dc
Đã test với 24VDC chạy rề rề .
Phủ bì 350x130x200
Giá 300k ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Timer omron hàng mini mới chưa dùng cuộn dây 110V.
Có 10 cái gồm 60 phút , 60 giây và 10 giây

Giá 500k/10

----------


## ali35

> Timer omron hàng mini mới chưa dùng cuộn dây 110V.
> Có 10 cái gồm 60 phút , 60 giây và 10 giây
> 
> Giá 500k/10


hi hi cái này có bán lẻ ko bác,

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@Ali35: timer omron điện 110v: 150k/2 nhe

----""""-----

Analog unit GT1 hảng omron hàng chưa dùng
1 cái DA04  và 1 cái DA08MX
Giá 300k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây ABBA bảng 15 dài 540 loại 4 rãnh bi.
Hàng con hoạt đông tốt , không bị rơ nhe
Giá 800k

Đính kèm 58428

Đính kèm 58429

Đính kèm 58430

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 cây vitme THK dòng KX phi 16 bước 5 
1 cây hành trình 100 cây ngắn hành trình 70 còn dùng được không rơ

Giá 150k/2



---""""---- 

Cặp van 5 cửa 3 trạng thái chuyên dẫn cho loại xy lanh khí nén to . Cuộn dây dùng điện 24V
Giá 400k gồm 2 van gắn trên cục nhôm chia to đùng.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme NSK phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 130 chuẩn UPZ sáng bóng, không rơ , có sẵn gối và ụ bắt motor gắn sẵn khớp nối mềm có tính năng thắng từ( không bao test thắng từ)
Giá 500k ( chỉ lấy cây vitme thì 400k)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo XY hành trình tầm 220x200 trượt mang cá còn êm không rơ băng lán. Vitme 15 bước 5 trục X vitme có rơ tháo khỏi  áo cảm giác như gối rơ bạc đạn sẵn bích motor và khớp nối.
Dài hơn 650x500x200 có sẵn cái bàn T 300x150.
Có sẵn mặt phẳng có 4 lổ ren tiện viêck bắt trụ Z máy phay cùi hoặc trục chính máy tiện 
Nặng không quá 200kg
Giá tại kho 3,9 triệu ( gửi thì ae phụ thêm tiền xe ra chành và bao bì đóng gói nhe)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor 1 pha 220v hàng OM japan loại này  chuyên chạy đảo chiều
Hàng hoạt động tốt .

90w giá 400k/1
60w giá 350k/1

----------


## maxx.side

Em lấy 2 con 90W 1pha 220v anh Hải

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp ray NSK LGY25 dài tầm 1m loại 4 rãnh bi gồm 6 con trượt
Hàng tháo máy máy nên không trắng bóng nguyên cây nhưng còn trượt êm không có rơ.
Giá 1,7 triệu. ( đã bán )

----------


## ali35

e gạch  motor 90 w ,60w mỗi loại 1 con nhe

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhận gạch maxx.side  và Ali35 nhe
Còn lại 3 con 90w và 5 con 60w nhe ae

----------


## BLCNC

Để e cái này.
Bao gồm 2 đoạn vitme và 2 đai ốc đúng không ạ?

----------


## BLCNC

E chuyển tiền cặp 2 vitme như hình roài đó nha.

----------


## GORLAK

Cặp ray sao a ơi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tấm nhôm có hạ bậc bắt được rây 15 kích thước 1150x120x33 , chổ đôn rây cao lên tầm 20 , lọt lòng 65.
Nhôm tháo máy khá cứng và đường rây rất chuẩn.
Ai dùng dài thì dùng. Không dùng cắt làm 3 độ combo Z

Giá 1 triệu ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ puly dây đai bảng 50 gấp lại dài hơn 1,1m
Giá 500k ( đã bán)

----------


## Fusionvie

> Bộ puly dây đai bảng 50 gấp lại dài hơn 1,1m
> Giá 500k


Kích thước và tỷ số pulley thế nào bác ơi?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Kích thước và tỷ số pulley thế nào bác ơi?


Bộ này vừa bán rồi.
Do nó cùng 1 bộ với không biết mã gì nên không có báo
Nó rã từ đây ra nè

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến thế 220v ra 110v hàng tháo máy cũ xì còn dùng tốt
Loại này chắc công xuất nhỏ để chạy quạt nội địa nhật
Giá 150k/1

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Bộ này vừa bán rồi.
> Do nó cùng 1 bộ với không biết mã gì nên không có báo
> Nó rã từ đây ra nè


giống máy hàn chip pick and place gì quá

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 bộ điều khiển cho motor OM điện 220v
Bao test .
Giá 400k/2 cái trong hình

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vú mở hàng mới chưa dùng nghe nói của Đài Loan
Hộp 100 con M8
Giá: 80k/ 1 hộp
         600k/ 10 hộp
          5 triệu / 100 hộp.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> 2 bộ điều khiển cho motor OM điện 220v
> Bao test .
> Giá 400k/2 cái trong hình


Cái này có điều khiển được môtr hãng khác không nhỉ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 5 pha của Vexta UDK5128NW2 loại này chạy được motor 2.8A, dùng điện 110v,
 bao test
Giá 1 triệu/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo trượt tròn THK phi 20 vitme ( nhìn giống vitme cơ ) phi 10 bước 5 hành trình 450
Kích thước phủ bì 650x130x70 sẵn mặt bích motor
Giá 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo IAI đế bằng thép trắng bảng ngang 80 dài 785 cao 60 dùng vitme phi 15 bước 20 hành trình 500 bỏ giảm chấn lấn lên gần 600 . Con trượt nó dài 130 nên cũng tạm được . Sẵn mặt bích cho motor, che bụi còn nguyên . Sáng bóng từ trong ra ngoài.

Giá 1,8 triệu

----------


## mactech

Cái vitme nó sáng bóng, mà cái nhớt màu gì ý ???

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Màu như phô-mai con bò cười nhe

----------


## saudau

> Cái vitme nó sáng bóng, mà cái nhớt màu gì ý ???


Mở zin đó bác.

----------


## Gamo

Lão Hải ròm bôi phô mai vào đấy bác

----------

mactech

----------


## saudau

> Lão Hải ròm bôi phô mai vào đấy bác


Cái thân ròm mà cha Hải còn phải nhịn phô mai trét vào để dụ chuột nữa, khổ quá xá

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em đùa ấy mà... chắc là mỡ bò lithium. Ý lão ấy muốn khoe là cây này còn gin ấy mà

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hehe, em đùa ấy mà... chắc là mỡ bò lithium. Ý lão ấy muốn khoe là cây này còn gin ấy mà


Ý nói là hàng còn mỡ để lâu cũng không sợ sét

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đèn led 24vdc 11w loại này kính nước. Hàng rách hộp .
Soi máy chắc hợp
Giá 450k ( đã bán )

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Lẹ quá hén hong thôi gửi cho anh Hải ui  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SSR20 dài 580 loại 4 rãnh bi. Loại trượt 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng so về chiều dài em nó không kém loại 4 lổ ốc không nhiều.
Hàng phót khít trượt êm. Màu nhớt bám đầy lau dầu chắc đẹp

Giá 1 triệu



So sánh con trượt nó với loại 4 lổ bắt ốc

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ trượt dùng rây Star bảng 20 vitme 20 bước 8 hành trình 170
Kích thước khoảng 400x300 nặng tầm 70kg.
Sẵn mặt bích motor.
Giá 2,8 triệu ( chở tại kho giá 2,6 triệu)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor OM có hộp số 25w điện 220v
Bao test
Giá 400k 





----"""""-----


Cái xấu hơn cũng 25w điện 220v có hộp số
Bao test 
Giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ điều khiển nhiệt CHINO LT230 dùng điện 220v , input TC hoặc pt100 đều được. Size 48 vuông

Giá 300k ( tặng luôn cái bị mất nét )





-----"""""------

Vỏ tủ điện Nito sắt dầy khóa xịn bảng lề ngon 300x300x160
Giá 200k( ai tới nhà chở thì 180k) 
Đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xy lanh trượt tròn sắt tấm dính chung
Giá 200k/1 cụm





------

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor OM điện 220v công suất 60w có hộp số như hình
Hàng bao test, ae chịu khó tìm jack hoặc móc dây từ hộp điện ra nhe vì không tìm được jack
Giá 600k ( ĐÃ BÁN)





-----""-----

Motor pana điện 220v công suất 90w có hộp số
Bao test
Giá 600k





----""""----'


Cặp vitme NSK phi 16 bước 2 hành trình 70
Còn êm không rơ
Giá 200k/2 ( ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## waranty

Cho mình gạch:
1. 2 vít me
2. Motor OM điện 220v công suất 60w có hộp số

Thanks bạn!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cho mình gạch:
> 1. 2 vít me
> 2. Motor OM điện 220v công suất 60w có hộp số
> 
> Thanks bạn!


Sms 0978788500 mình nhắn tk nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vừa tháo máy được 2 cặp rây NSK bảng 45  mã LGY45 phót còn nguyên , rây còn sáng.

Cặp dài  0.91m nặng 32kg
Giá 4 riệu
----

Và cặp dài 1.28m nặng 40kg
Giá 5  triệu

----------

KAWA

----------


## hoangmanh

Bác chủ thớt còn cái mạch chuyển puse/dir sang cw/ccw nào ko vậy!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme kudora phi 12 bước 10 hành trình 110 có sẵn gối ( chắc là bk10)
Còn hoạt động tốt
200k/1 ( 500k/3)



-----""""-----

Vitme  KUDORA phi 15 bước 10 hành trình 60 có sẵn gối BK

Giá 300k/2

----------


## hieu_potter

> Cặp rây THK SSR20 dài 580 loại 4 rãnh bi. Loại trượt 2 lổ bắt ốc nhưng so về chiều dài em nó không kém loại 4 lổ ốc không nhiều.
> Hàng phót khít trượt êm. Màu nhớt bám đầy lau dầu chắc đẹp
> 
> Giá 1 triệu
> 
> Đính kèm 59280
> 
> So sánh con trượt nó với loại 4 lổ bắt ốc
> Đính kèm 59281


Em lấy món này nhé a Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle hàn quốc kích thước phi 80 dài 220 luôn nòng 250
Nặng 6.4kg làm mát bằng nước có đường khí bảo vệ bạc đạn
Loại này dùng bạc đạn gốm
Công suất khoảng 2.2kw trở lại ( vì không có ghi)
Điện 220v   3 pha  max 42.000rpm  700hz
400hz thì được 24.000rpm
Dùng collet SX10 kẹp max 10  ( collet đi kèm đang kẹp 4)
Có thể dùng collet SK10 của hảng Nikken cũng được.
Hàng bao test 
Giá 10 triệu /1 cục










Clip test khi giao hàng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK bảng 15 dáng như HSR15
tên nó là THK H15OR dài gần 1.48m
Vừa tháo máy dính dầu mở đen đen. 
Vệ sinh là dùng được
Xem như bán 2 thanh dẫn hướng.
Giá 1,2 triệu ( chở tại kho 1,1 triệu)

----------


## 01632162172

Cặp rây THK bảng 15 dáng như HSR15
tên nó là THK H15OR dài gần 1.48m
Vừa tháo máy dính dầu mở đen đen. 
Vệ sinh là dùng được
Xem như bán 2 thanh dẫn hướng.
Giá 1,2 triệu ( chở tại kho 1,1 triệu

Có rơ rạo, trượt có xượng ko?
Không sao thì e gạch. sdt - tên níc.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán 4 thanh dẫn hướng THK HSR25 kích thước nhứ sau
1,37m  1,43m    1,55m    1,61m
Nó ghép lại được 1 cặp 2,98m tháo từ máy plasma
Ai mua thì tặng luôn 4 con trượt đang dính trên đó.
Hàng dầu mở đen , mua về vệ sinh là sáng liền.
Giá 4 triệu cho 4 thanh trong hình ( tới chở giá 3,8 triệu)
Có bán con trượt THK HSR25 loại có cánh cũ ( 4 con giá 1 triệu)





Chùi  1 đoạn và ướm con trượt mới thử.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vừa tháo máy được 2 cặp rây NSK bảng 45  mã LGY45 phót còn nguyên , rây còn sáng.

Cặp dài  0.91m nặng 32kg
Giá 3.5 triệu
----

Và cặp dài 1.28m nặng 40kg
Giá 5 triệu

Đính kèm 59541

Đính kèm 59542

Đính kèm 59543

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cắt kính còn trong hộp toàn thân ghi japan

Giá 60k/1
(Mua 2 cây mới gửi viettel nhe )

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em đặt 4 dao cắt kính. Bác nhắn STK qua zalo giúp em nhé. THanks,

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle mài lổ thân phi 100 dài 210 giải nhiệt dầu có luôn đường air seal bảo vệ bạc , 
Công suất theo máy thì từ 3.7kw 60kprm
Đã test êm ru.

Giá 4.5 triệu (Đã bán)







Êm lắm nên gắn dây rút cho có tiếng gió

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 con mài ngoài không nhãn mác dạng trụ tròn có áo ngoài làm chân đế có trục hợp với việc quây góc.
Kích thước chưa áo : phi 150 tổng dài tầm 400.
Công suất tầm 3.7kw 220v 3 pha
Đã test 150hz ngon lành .
Có đường air seal chống bụi nước vô bạc.
Nặng hơn 40kg , có kèm theo cặp chén bắt đá mài.
Giá 3.8 triệu

Đính kèm 60755

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trục quay 5 bạc 7x nặng hơn 40kg phù hợp cho trục chính máy tiện. Đang còn 1 cục
Dài tầm 400 còn quay êm

Giá 3 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có ít món đồ hảng Metrol liên quan đến set dao hay dò chạm phôi . Tên Mt-pulser mở ra bên trong có 4 tiếp điểm chắc độ nhạy cao , thấy có 4 núm chỉnh để khi chạm nhiều hay ít thì tác động có 4 đèn led báo. Ra 1 cốt tròn chịu lực tác động từ 1 hướng ( dùng thì gắn thêm 1 cây cần nối dài thêm) có 1 xylanh khí mini khả năng là chọt chọt test thử tín hiệu.
Hàng có nhiều khi chụp thì lựa cái sạch đẹp nhất, có nhận được cái xấu hơn là do cái đẹp đã bán
Giá 500k/1







Chổ tiếp xúc nó làm sáng bóng như gương

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver servo yaskawa sigma1 400w 1 pha 220v
Đã test ngon lành.
Giá 2,8 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy cắt mikita loại bàn chỉnh gốc được chắc gắn lưỡi cắt nhôm ngon. Cái công tắc bấm hơi xụt xịt nhưng đang bấm được.Điện 220v 1650w 4000rpm lưỡi 250 Cắt nhôm ngon lành 
Giá 1,1triệu ( tới nhà chở 1 triệu )

Đính kèm 58091

Đính kèm 58092

Cắt với lưỡi trên máy ( mẻ vài răng)
Đính kèm 58093

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mớ dao còn trong hộp đa số OSG cán 6 8 10 
Đã bán



Phơi bày

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mớ dao cán 6 toàn hàng OSG và Nachi HssCo
Loại này mình rút trong hộp ra nhe
Bóc đại 
Giá 250k/10 ( đã bán hết )
Ôm hết thì 1.5 triệu ( 70 cây )






Vài hôm có ít chục nữa

----------


## ktshung

> Mớ dao cán 6 toàn hàng OSG và Nachi HssCo
> Loại này mình rút trong hộp ra nhe
> Bóc đại 
> Giá 250k/10
> Ôm hết thì 1.5 triệu ( 70 cây )
> 
> Đính kèm 61405
> 
> Đính kèm 61406


bác gừi cho em hình mớ dao đi, em mở ko ra

----------


## thuyetnq

Có thanh dẩn hướng nào dài ko anh?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mớ dao rút hộp còn đẹp 

Đa số cán 8 có cán  10 và vài cây 12

Hết mớ 1.6 triệu ( đã bán )

----------


## toanho

> Cắt kính còn trong hộp toàn thân ghi japan
> 
> Giá 60k/1
> (Mua 2 cây mới gửi viettel nhe )


Dao còn không bác?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Dao còn không bác?


Lâu lắm rồi mới thấy bác

----------


## tranphong248

> Lâu lắm rồi mới thấy bác


A toanho ẩn cư "tu liện" ha ma công đó bác Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ gá dao tiện chắc đẹp bỏ lớp dưới có thể gắn rãnh T 
Chỉnh được tâm dao khỏi phải chêm nhe.

Giá 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 bao cán dao tiện đã qua sử dụng 
Ae mua về mài lại dùng đỡ hoặc lấy nó chế chốt le vết , hay khóa mở mâm cặp cũng ngon.

Loại gắn chip 
Giá : lựa chọn  thì 50k/1
        Bóc đại thì 100k/3


---------
 Loại Hicut còn dính ít hợp kim
Giá 100k/10



Ai qua chở nguyên bao tầm 45kg
Giá 3 triệu 1bao

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy khoan pin makita pin còn chạy được . Đầu kẹp mũi khoan kẹt
Giá 200k




-----""""----

Vitme hành trình 45mm phi 14 bước 4 có sẵn gối mã THK KX
Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor mitsu j2s 1kw quay êm hàng tháo máy robot
Quay êm bao cuộn dây còn tốt. Ai muốn đo điện encoder kiểu gì báo mình đo.


Giá 1,5 triệu /1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dây đai 5M bảng 25mm dài 3,4m
Hàng tháo máy còn ngon lành
Có 1 bao tải (tạm thời có gạch bao này)
Bạn jean có 8 cái nha
Giá lẻ 180k/1

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Dây đai 5M bảng 25mm dài 3,4m
> Hàng tháo máy còn ngon lành
> Có 1 bao tải
> Giá lẻ 180k/1



để em 8 cong

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tấm sắt phay phẳng có hạ bậc cho 4 con trượt rây bảng 25
Có lổ sẵn bắt vitme khoảng 300x200
Giá 250k/1

----------


## trungga

E gạch 1 tấm mai zalo bác

----------


## GORLAK

Đúng ý quá mà ko biết tâm ray bao nhiêu, ahuhu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Muốn tâm bao nhiêu a phay luôn.

----""""-----

Có vài chục sợi đai 5M bảng 25mm chu vi 565

Giá lẻ 50k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến thế cách ly 220v ra 100 với 17v và 18v    1640va
Tầm 17kg
Giá 1,4 triệu ( còn 1 cục )

Biến thế cách ly vào 220 ra 110    2kva
Tầm 20kg
Giá 1,9 triệu ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến thế cách ly vào 220v ra 12v 300va

Nặng hơn 5kg

Giá 400k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trụ sắt có chổ bắt rây. Để dành làm cặp vai máy H hay trụ Z máy C...
Kích thước khoản vuông 150  chổ bắt ray ( bắt rây THK hsr20)banh ra 2 bên được 200có đế vuông góc dây tầm 10mm
Cây lớn cao 960 cây nhỏ 860 
Mặt trên phay phẳn có chốt định vị . Đế phay láng

Cây nhỏ tầm 50kg
Cây lớn tầm 55 đến 60kg tùy vào ốc vít mở bò còn dính lại.

Giá cây lớn 1,3 triệu/1
       Cây nhỏ 1,2 triệu/1      
       ( chở tại kho bớt 100k 1 cây )



Đính kèm 61981

Đính kèm 61982

Đính kèm 61985

Đính kèm 61986

Ai lấy nhôm mặt bích của nó thì hú nhe

200k /1 tấm

----------


## foxnguyen

> Trụ sắt có chổ bắt rây. Để dành làm cặp vai máy H hay trụ Z máy C...
> Kích thước khoản vuông 150  chổ bắt ray ( bắt rây THK hsr20)banh ra 2 bên được 200có đế vuông góc dây tầm 10mm
> Cây lớn cao 960 cây nhỏ 860 
> Mặt trên phay phẳn có chốt định vị . Đế phay láng
> 
> Cây nhỏ tầm 50kg
> Cây lớn tầm 55 đến 60kg tùy vào ốc vít mở bò còn dính lại.
> 
> Giá cây lớn 1,3 triệu/1
> ...


Ko thấy hình bác ơi.  :Smile:

----------


## dangkhoi

Biến áp cách ly nó không ghi 50 hay 60 hz hả bác Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Biến áp cách ly nó không ghi 50 hay 60 hz hả bác Hải


Biến áp phe sắt này thì cứ vô nhiêu ra nhiêu hz thôi mà. Lưới 50hz thì chắc khỏi nghĩ

----------


## fucBD

http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...876331&thumb=1
2 mon nay chung 1 bo phai khong

----------


## waranty

> Máy khoan pin makita pin còn chạy được . Đầu kẹp mũi khoan kẹt
> Giá 200k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----""""----
> 
> Vitme hành trình 45mm phi 14 bước 4 có sẵn gối mã THK KX
> Giá 200k


Khoan pin makita còn ko bác? Nếu còn thì cho mình gạch nhé. Thanks bạn!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhôm phẳng 400x490x12 ít lổ
Giá 450k





---"""-----

Dây dẫn sáng bằng sợi quang hơn 1.3m
Giá 250k ( đã bán )




----""""---- 

Đèn dùng điện 220v hoạt động tốt 

Giá 500k ( đã bán )

----------


## pvkhai

Gạch sợi dây dẫn sáng nghe bác chủ. Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gạch sợi dây dẫn sáng nghe bác chủ. Thanks.


Đã có người gọi lấy đèn với dây rồi.
Có dây mình hú nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đã có driver cho bơm thomas 2250 
Hàng TQ vàng vàng đỏ đỏ nhưng có ngõ vào cho hall sensor nên chạy ổn hơn. Áp vào từ 12 đến 36V
Nguyên bộ bơm và driver giá 600k






Vài clip của em thomas

Khi chưa đấu hall sensor



Lực hút








Nén được 8kgf

----------

Thichtuusacdaisu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Plc keyence KV3000 vừa tháo tủ cấm thử lên đèn
Giá 2.5 triệu (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến thế usa 3 pha
Input đang đấu tam giác nên muốn lên 380v đấu sao lại nhe
Out 220v
Nặng 33kg
Giá 2.7 triệu
Qua kho chở giá 2.5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

biến thế cách ly japan  công suất 1640va
Input 220v output 110  17 và 18v





Giá 1.3 triệu/1

----------


## hainghialk

Bộ mâm rung còn không ạ còn bác để e nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Plc keyence kv700 cấm điện lên đèn
Giá 1.2 triệu

----------


## hainghialk

bộ này còn ko bác. còn bác hú e nhé

----------


## hainghialk

> Đèn led 12VDC nhìn hầm hố , cấm điện nó sáng trong ban ngày.
> Có kính gôm sáng.
> Giá 200k/1
> 
> Đính kèm 53189
> 
> Đính kèm 53190
> 
> ------"""""----
> ...


cái này còn ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bộ này còn ko bác. còn bác hú e nhé


Plc mitsu này còn 1 bộ. Mà phải bác nhắn zalo ko. Sao nhắn trả lời ko được. Liên lạc bằng cái gì ?
Cần gì alo 0978788500

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lọc nguồn 
3 cái to  loại 3 pha
Giá 700k/3

Loại 1 pha 3 cái nhỏ
Giá 200k/3

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Plc mitsu fx1s 14mr 
Cấm điện lên nguồn
Giá 700k ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Plc mitsu FX0S10MR
Hàng đẹp lên nguồn
Giá 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 con diode

Giá 100k/4

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hàng cho ae chế set dao có 4 tiếp điểm cực nhạy, chỉnh được thứ tự tác động .

Giá 350k





Bên trong

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme kudora 15 bước 10 hành trình 380 dài 500
Sẵn bạc 7 loại mạ đen nhám ngon lành
Giá 500k






----""""-----

Vitme NSK 16 bước 10 hành trình 380 dài 500
Sẵn bạc đạn 7 còn ngon lành

Giá 500k ( Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu dò RENISHAW MP3 có viên ruby to chà bá
Giá 1.5 triệu.



---"""""----

1 viên ruby lẻ hàng Renishaw mới chưa dùng

Giá 1 triệu

----------


## puskinu

Ruby này đính nhẫn đc ko bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây iko15 dài 720 loại 4 trượt 2 lổ tải nhẹ 
Còn dùng được
Giá 400k (đã bán )






----""""----

Một cây rây IKO15 dài 1120 gồm 2 con trượt
Còn dùng được
Giá 350k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Một cây rây THK SR15 dài 930 gồm 4 con trượt loại 2 lổ
Còn dùng tốt

Giá 600k (đã bán )





----""""----

Một cây rây THK SSR15 mạ đen gồm 2 con trượt loại 4 lổ  dài 700
Còn rất mới

Giá 500k





----""""----

Cây rây THK SSR15 gồm 2 con trượt dài 600

Giá 400k

----------


## waranty

> Cặp rây iko15 dài 720 loại 4 trượt 2 lổ tải nhẹ 
> Còn dùng được
> Giá 400k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cho mình gạch cặp 
Cặp rây iko15 dài 720 loại 4 trượt 2 lổ tải nhẹ 
Còn dùng được
Giá 400k

----------


## DSG

Bác có cây rây size 15 dài cỡ 400 ko? Em đang cần 1 cây.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu dò renishaw MP7
giá 800k (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán cây dao hợp kim cán 8 
Giá 100k (đã bán)

----------


## clickmefunny

> Bán cây dao hợp kim cán 8 
> Giá 100k


Hàng đẹp quá  :Smile:  
tặng anh đi  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hàng đẹp quá  
> tặng anh đi


Cây đó bán rồi
Tặng a cây này
Đính kèm 62903

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khoe con ngựa bằng đồng thau chạy bằng spindle ghẻ ( tại nó dính sáp xanh lè thấy ớn không ai thèm lụm)

----------


## kzam

Xin giá + thông số cục pín luôn bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Xin giá + thông số cục pín luôn bác


Tên nó là nakanishi NR50-5100 ATC . Thông tin nó e không có chỉ chạy thiệt nó được vậy thôi
Thấy cũng dùng tạm được nên bán hơi cao giá
Bác thích thì gọi 0978788500 ( hàng này khoe không có đăng bán nên ae đừng la là sao không công khai giá nhe )

----------

Đăng Tuấn, kzam

----------


## Gamo

Khoe hàng ko để giá, bem đi Ếch

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dư dùng nên cần bán bớt 1 con step 2 pha MYcom 
Size 86 dài 68 cốt 14 
( bán con mạc trầy nhe, để con đẹp dùng )
Giá 350k



----""""-----


Bán bớt 1 con step 2 pha size 86 dài 80

Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

BT15 hàng yukiwa nhật cũ cái trong hình  collet kẹp 4

Giá 1,3 triệu/1 (lấy 5 cái thì 6 triệu )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu dò chạm hay set zero hàng Big cán bt50
Chổ nào trầy bầm dập đã show lên ae xem ( không bao test)
Nhúng lắc còn hoạt động tốt
Giá ngâm cứu 1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Plc mitsu FX0N 40MR và 1 modul mở rộng
Lên đèn run 
Giá 1,3 triệu cho 2 món ( đã bán )

----------


## hoangmanh

Cho em lấy món plc và modul mở rộng này nhé!đã nt zalo cho bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ gá dao tiện có 2 rãnh T kích thước như hình
Giá 300k






----"""-----

Gá dao tiện mini loại cán 10
Giá 100k( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

PLC của hảng Allen Bradley   Micro logic 1400

Tình trạng lên nguồn sáng đèn Run
Giá 1,1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp DC servo hàng Mỹ còn đẹp
Giá 300k/2





---""""----

Máy hiện sóng leader dùng điện 100v ( có thể đấu lên 220 bên trong biến áp)

Giá 400k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor step 2pha tamagawa size 86 dòng 4.5A kéo bơm pitton kèm bộ driver dùng điện 24v zin theo motor.( hàng tháo máy ).

Giá driver và motor là 600k ( lấy luôn bơm thì 900k)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tháo tủ được 1 driver pana A4 750w 
Đã test ngon lành

Giá 4.7 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bo mạch có đồ cho ae tháo pin sịn  màn hình
Cục pin này dùng để nuôi bộ nhớ cho máy cnc hay plc được
Giá 100k/2 ( 400k/10)

----------


## thuyên1982

> Tháo tủ được 1 driver pana A4 750w 
> Đã test ngon lành
> 
> Giá 4.7 triệu


bác chụp cho em cái mạc con motor đi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bác chụp cho em cái mạc con motor đi


Em không có bán motor nhe bác. Con này nó y như của bác nào bán con motor không giá 3.5 triệu đó bác. Của em nó có thắng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

3 cái lọc nguồn  
Giá 200k/3



----"""----

Hộp thu phát sóng dùng điện 110 hay 12vdc

Giá 250k/1






---"""--- 

Cùm nối ống 

Giá 100k/1 ( cái có 2 khớp giá 50k/1)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver keyence SV005P1
Hàng tháo tủ đẹp bao lên nguồn

Giá 1 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ làm mát bằng két nước có quạt 12v
Giá 400k

----------


## thuyên1982

> Em không có bán motor nhe bác. Con này nó y như của bác nào bán con motor không giá 3.5 triệu đó bác. Của em nó có thắng


cảm ơn bác. em tính mua cả bộ mà lại không thích encoder 17 bit.

----------


## Ga con

Sao thế bác, em thấy nó hơn enc 2.500ppr nhiều mặt mà.

Với lại A4 thì nó không còn xài enc 2.500ppr 10 dây nữa rồi.

Thanks.

----------


## vufree

Lụm mấy cục  thu phát nha....

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đèn soi rọi đang gắn trên máy bao gồm cả dây dẫn sáng.
Hàng đẹp còn nằm trên máy. Nên không bao test
Đã bán

----------


## thuyên1982

> Sao thế bác, em thấy nó hơn enc 2.500ppr nhiều mặt mà.
> 
> Với lại A4 thì nó không còn xài enc 2.500ppr 10 dây nữa rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


em có khoảng 10 con motor loại này  mã s bị hư encoder . mã p chạy hoài  chả sao

----------


## Ga con

Vậy bác cũng nhầm, mã P1 cũng là 17bits,

Mã A1 là 2500ppr, còn lại Ax, C, S... có thể là 2500ppr hoặc nối tiếp (17bits) tùy đời.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo sẵn step 2 pha kéo dây đai
Vitme 16 bước 16 hành trình 650( của vitme )
Rây bản mỏng size 42 dài 700
Nằm trên tấm nhôm dầy 12mm có luôn nắp đậy và cảm biến
Nếu dùng 1 con trượt hành trình 650  dùng đủ 2 con thì được 600
Hàng đẹp trượt êm
Giá 1.5 triệu/1 bộ ( có 2 bộ )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đèn soi rọi đang gắn trên máy bao gồm cả dây dẫn sáng.
> Hàng đẹp còn nằm trên máy. Nên không bao test
> Đã bán



Loại này dùng điện 220v để ae yên tâm mình lấy về bao test

Giá 700k 1 bộ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Camera DDC Sony model XC-75  hàng tháo trên máy xuống còn đẹp 

Giá 400k

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Loại này dùng điện 220v để ae yên tâm mình lấy về bao test
> 
> Giá 700k 1 bộ


So với đèn thường thì đèn này còn có công dụng gì nửa Hải ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> So với đèn thường thì đèn này còn có công dụng gì nửa Hải ?





Nó là đèn thường mà anh.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Vậy bác cũng nhầm, mã P1 cũng là 17bits,
> 
> Mã A1 là 2500ppr, còn lại Ax, C, S... có thể là 2500ppr hoặc nối tiếp (17bits) tùy đời.
> 
> Thanks.


 :Confused:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dao phay nhật cán 6 HssCo hàng chưa sử dụng bị mất hộp
Có OSG Nachi... 1.5    2      2.5    3    đa số
Đồng giá 100k/2
                  400k/10

----------

Dunkermotoren

----------


## ali35

hình như có mấy con 8 hả bác,bốc đại hay được lựa he he

----------


## vufree

Có dao cầu hông?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có dao cầu hông?




Cầu cũng có nhe 100k/2

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Step syn  5 pha  size 86 dài 130 
Còn đẹp quay êm ru
Giá 600k  






---"""-----

Xích nhựa loại đôi dài  hơn 0.5m
Sẵn bản pát bắt 
Giá 500k/2 bộ

----------


## vhgreen

anh cũng hút con ngựa à. e tưởng loại này thất truyền trong nam rồi chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> anh cũng hút con ngựa à. e tưởng loại này thất truyền trong nam rồi chứ


Ngựa mèo đại bàng là hút

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ phát xung bằng tay (100 prr)
Ra A B , nguồn cấp 5v

Giá 500k




-------
Driver step2 pha  Chuen den    nguồn 24V  dòng  2.9A
Có vi bước 
Loại này  chỉ dùng cho motor 2 pha loại ra 5 dây hay 6 dây

Hoạt động ngon lành giá 400k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy phay mạch in hàng LPKF model Protomar S42 

Thông tin có thể xem trên trang của hảng LpkF
Loại này spindle 42kprm  kẹp dao 3.175
Đã kiểm tra còn hoạt động tốt và kết nối với phần mềm boardmaster5.1
của hảng.
Máy có luôn vỏ bảo vệ 

Đã kiểm tra kết nối và chạy thử mạch ví dụ có sẵn.

Ae nào có nhu cầu liên hệ nhe.
Cách sử dụng phần mềm mình không rành nên ae phải tìm hiểu kỹ trước khi mua máy nhe

Giá bán 30 triệu





Clip test



Có cái thông tin cơ bản về máy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme THK KX phi 16 bước 2 hành trình được 70 sẵn áo vitme và gối fk + khớp nối mềm
có luôn mặt bích cho motor step 5 pha size 60 và kèm luôn con step syn 5 pha dài 80.

Giá 400k/1 bộ  ( có 10 bộ )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme double nut Tsubaki phi 50 bước 10 hành trình 1,6m còn hoạt động tốt.

Giá 3,5 triệu ( qua nhà chở giá 3,2 triệu )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme THK KX phi 25 bước 4 hành trình 550 loại nút dài 
Còn êm không rơ và sáng bóng
Có sẵn gối FK20 và ụ bắt motor

Giá 2 triệu. ( không lấy ụ gang màu xanh xanh giá 1,8 triệu)

----------


## thienha999

có cây vitme nào hành trình cỡ 1,5m đầy đủ gối áo không bác ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK HSR25 dài 1120mm  loại có cánh  tháo máy cắt dây
Rây còn đẹp trượt êm không rơ

Giá 2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK HSR20 loại có cánh  dài 320
Hàng đẹp trượt êm
Giá 700k 





----""""----

Cặp rây THK HSR15 dài 230 trượt êm không rơ
Giá 500k

----------


## Ga con

> 


KKK,
Bác thích motor code encoder P1 thì hú em, em đang có 3 bộ 750W A4 nè.

Thanks.

----------


## thuyên1982

> KKK,
> Bác thích motor code encoder P1 thì hú em, em đang có 3 bộ 750W A4 nè.
> 
> Thanks.


3 bộ đấy giá nhiu bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 2pha Mycom nguồn 24 đến 36v 
Dòng 2A  
Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme THK phi 20 bước 20 hành trình 140
Sẵn gối áo và pully cho motor 
Giá 400k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 2 pha . Nguồn cấp 24 đến 36v. Dòng max 3.5A
Loại này chuyên dùng : có thể đảo chiều và chỉnh tốc độ motor chỉ bằng 1 biến trở . Vặn biến trở từ 50% về 0 motor quay thuận từ chậm đến nhanh , vặn từ 50% đến 100% biến trở  thì motor quay ngược từ chậm lên nhanh.

Giá 1.2 triệu ( lấy luôn motor thì 1.5 triệu )



Nó hoạt động như trong clip này:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ac servo fuji 400w hàng tháo còn đẹp
Đã test ngon lành.
Giá 3.6 triệu 1 bộ ( mua 2 bộ giá 7 triệu )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme THK dòng KX con trượt dài như double nut phi 25 bước 4 hành trình 380. Sẵn gối FK20
Hàng sáng bóng không rơ

Giá 1.5 triệu

----------


## CNC abc

> Vitme THK dòng KX con trượt dài như double nut phi 25 bước 4 hành trình 380. Sẵn gối FK20
> Hàng sáng bóng không rơ
> 
> Giá 1.5 triệu


Anh đăng ký món này, cuối tuần ghé Hải lấy nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Anh đăng ký món này, cuối tuần ghé Hải lấy nhé.


Nay làm hàng to hả anh.
Mừng a trở lại. Tính a 1.4 triệu nha

----------


## CNC abc

> Nay làm hàng to hả anh.
> Mừng a trở lại. Tính a 1.4 triệu nha


Cảm ơn Hải. Cuối tuần cafe nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 2 pha hàng mỹ Pacific Scientific model 5410 
Nguồn cấp 24 đến 75Vdc  ( cần thêm nguồn 12Vdc)
Lái được motor lên đến 5A ( đỉnh 10A)
Chạy pul/dir
Có vi bước

Sẵn con motor 2 pha size 57 dài 80 cùng hảng

Giá 1 triệu/1 bộ ( 9,5 triệu 10 bộ )

----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme THK KX phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 135 đủ gối ( gối kiểu bk15 mà nó gắn tới 3 cái bạc 7) sẵn áo vitme bằng thép.

Giá 600k ( Đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK chuẩn C2 phi 40 bước 5 hành trình 560 sáng bóng trượt êm
Giá 2.2 triệu ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle chuyên gỗ hảng Soda công suất 3.7kw điện 200v
3000~18000rpm . Bạc 7007 ở 2 đầu
Dài luôn bộ phận hút bụi xuyên thân khoảng 600 tháo bỏ thì gọn hơn chút
Hàng vừa tháo khỏi máy bụi gỗ còn đầy đầu.
Đang có 1 collet

Giá 5.5 triệu











Bổ xung clip test chạy lên 300hz khi tắt rồi mà chớn nó còn vèo vèo rất lâu.
Con này hơn 30kg  ae qua nhà chở là đẹp nhất.

----------


## zinken2

> Spindle chuyên gỗ hảng Soda công suất 3.7kw điện 200v
> 3000~18000rpm . Bạc 7007 ở 2 đầu
> Dài luôn bộ phận hút bụi xuyên thân khoảng 600 tháo bỏ thì gọn hơn chút
> Hàng vừa tháo khỏi máy bụi gỗ còn đầy đầu.
> Đang có 1 collet
> 
> Giá 5.5 triệu


quá chuẩn cho làm CNC hàng gỗ, sẵn lỗ gá màn che, lỗ hút để hút bụi, tiếc là đã bỏ làm gỗ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK chuẩn C2 phi 40 bước 5 hành trình 480 sáng bóng trượt êm. 
Giá 2 triệu (đã bán)

Đính kèm 65583

Đính kèm 65584

Đính kèm 65585

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme NSK chuẩn C1 nút đôi phi 20 bước 5
 hành trình 335 
Sáng bóng trượt êm .

Giá 1.5 triệu  ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo X z mini gắn sẵn step 2 pha có driver ( driver không biết dùng )
Và motor dc servo .
X dùng rây trượt con lăn bảng 12 2 con trượt vitme bước 2 hành trình tầm 60. Z hành trình ngắn
Giá 400k

----------


## duc.chu

> Combo X z mini gắn sẵn step 2 pha có driver ( driver không biết dùng )
> Và motor dc servo .
> X dùng rây trượt con lăn bảng 12 2 con trượt vitme bước 2 hành trình tầm 60. Z hành trình ngắn
> Giá 400k


bộ này còn không bác?Mình ở Hà Nội bác có ship không?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bộ này còn không bác?Mình ở Hà Nội bác có ship không?


Sms 0978788500 mình đưa số tk. Chuyển tiền mình gửi viettel

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo nhôm dầy hàng đẹp ngang 155 dài 700 cao 85
Dùng cặp rây tròn 20 của Đức ( loại này bắt ốc vít từng đoạn vô tấm nhôm nên khá chắc )
Vitme cơ nhưng không rơ bước 2 hành trình tầm 300
Trượt êm ru
Hàng dầy cơm nặng hơn 11kg. Sẵn mặt bích motor
Dùng làm bàn dịch chuyển khá hợp. 
Giá 2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SSR15 dài 580 gồm 4 con trượt loại 2 lổ bắt ốc.
Hàng còn sáng , trượt còn êm và không có rơ
Giá 900k








Ai mua cây nhôm đúc dạng cột khoảng 10kg (không có rây) 

giá 1 triệu

----------


## kimtuan20021989

1tr là chỉ nhôm hay tính cả ray vậy a

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@kimtuan:  cột nhôm không có rây .

Cặp rây NSK S15 dài 350 gồm 4 con trượt 
Giá 600k







Mua cái khung nhôm ( không có rây )
Giá 1 triệu

----------


## hainghialk

bộ này còn ko bác còn hú e nhé

----------


## baochaucnc

Cần thanh lý PLC Fx3u-32mt giá 3.5tr có fix. Hàng như hình

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số servo size 750w  1/7
Giá 700k

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Vitme NSK chuẩn C2 phi 40 bước 5 hành trình 480 sáng bóng trượt êm. 
> Giá 2 triệu (đã bán)
> 
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 65584
> 
> Đính kèm 65585
> 
> Đính kèm 65586


Đính kèm 65583cây này còn hong, hình hỏng có coi được....

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán rồi bác . Nó là em của cây trên. Nên y chang

----------


## honganle

> Cặp rây THK HSR20 loại có cánh  dài 320
> Hàng đẹp trượt êm
> Giá 700k 
> 
> Đính kèm 64265
> 
> Đính kèm 64266
> 
> ----""""----
> ...


cặp ray này còn ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây con lăn union tool bảng 15x15  dài 450
Giá 700k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cặp ray này còn ko bác


Mới về mấy 2 cặp y chang .
Lấy loại nào nhắn nhe.
Cặp thk hsr15 dài 230 giá 500k

Cặp thk hsr20 dài 320 giá 700k

----------

storm1192010

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm dầu dùng motor 3 pha 220v 200w sẵn bình chứa 10 lit
Áp max lên 12kgf/cm2  , lưu lượng  5.1/5.9 lít/ phút  50/60hz

Giá 1.5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 2 pha hảng Applied Motion model 7080i
Kéo motor max 7A có vi bước. Điện nguồn 24 đến 70Vdc
Có thể chạy với 100 chương trình định sẵn .
Phần mềm của hảng tải phi dể sài.

Giá 1.5 triệu/1 ( 4.2 triệu/3)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor tích hợp sẵn drive hảng Moog model SM23165DT-BRK
hàng chưa dùng
Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu dò Renishaw PM10 đang thiếu que dò( lụm cây dò ren phù hợp gắn vô dùng). 
Loại này dùng pin phải đi kèm với hộp Mp12 bộ thu  OMM hoặc chỉ cần thêm bộ OMI.
Ai thích chế set zet set tools thì chịu khó móc dây ra sài . Vì bên trong nó có 1 tiếp điểm thường đóng loại này thì độ nhạy khỏi chê (đã kiểm tra tiếp điểm còn ngon lành)
Hoặc mua về ngâm cứu
Giá 1 triệu







Bên trong kín nước mỡ màng còn nguyên,chấu vàng tiếp điểm như mới

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Đầu dò Renishaw PM10 đang thiếu que dò( lụm cây dò ren phù hợp gắn vô dùng). 
> Loại này dùng pin phải đi kèm với hộp Mp12 bộ thu  OMM hoặc chỉ cần thêm bộ OMI.
> Ai thích chế set zet set tools thì chịu khó móc dây ra sài . Vì bên trong nó có 1 tiếp điểm thường đóng loại này thì độ nhạy khỏi chê (đã kiểm tra tiếp điểm còn ngon lành)
> Hoặc mua về ngâm cứu
> Giá 1 triệu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, tín mua mà thấy bị lũng,với răng cỏ gắn cây dò thấy giống như bị va đập, hihi chờ con ngon hơn hay con nguyên xi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bán rồi anh. Gắn vô ngon lành.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme THK SX phi 14 bước 4 hành trình 260 do nằm bãi có chổ set nhưng hoạt động được.
Có sẵn bộ gối EK12 và EF12 hàng chính hảng THK.
Giá 400k/1










--------"""""""-------

Khớp nối 6-4  6-10   8-12
Đồng giá 100k/1 (lấy hết bán hết)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 2 pha nguồn 20 ÷40Vdc 
Dòng 4 A có vi bước 
Kèm step syn 2 pha size 57 dòng 2A 
Đã test ngon lành
Giá 500k motor và driver ( đã bán)

----------


## whtssales01

ray trượt nhìn đẹp quá vậy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có ít hàng như trong hình
Ae cần liên hệ nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor brushless của mỹ như hình có gắn encoder đã test với driver của mỹ (không có test encoder)

Giá motor : 300k/1



-----"""""-------

Driver BLDC của mỹ hảng Advance Motion Control
Điện nguồn 24VDC
Hoạt động tốt 

Giá 500k





Clip test



----""""---

Combo KR26 của THK hành trình max 220 bước 6
Hoạt động tốt 

Giá 800k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

4 cây ti nâng hạ cửa tủ như hình cây dài nhất hơn 500

Giá 500k/4 cây trong hình





----"""----

Gối đỡ THK FK25 giá 400k





----"""----

Kẹp 3 chấu khí nén phi tròn 60

Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme mini THK phi 8 bước 1 hành trình 50
Sẵn gối đỡ FK6 có pát phụ chuyển thành dạng bk

Giá 200k/1







----""""----

Vitme Kks phi 20 bước 4 hành trình 300 sẵn gối FK15
Giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 2 pha japan Tohan model TD2M33
Nhỏ gọn dùng nguồn 12 đến 36VDC
Ngỏ vào pul/dir , có vi bước , dòng max 3A
Phù hợp với mấy em motor Step Syn và Vexta PK268

Giá 400k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver Yaskawa sigma2 100w 
Đã test ngon lành.
Chỉ có driver không có jack cấm
Giá 1 triệu/ 1 cái

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đồng hồ so hoạt động bình thường có sẵn cục nhôm
Giá 300k/1 (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ ac servo yaskawa sigma1 400w : driver SGDA04 và motor SGMP04
Điện vào 1 pha 220v  đã test hoạt động ngon lành ( có test pul/dir )
Giá 3,3 triệu /1 bộ ( đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Năm mới chúc ae nhiều sức khỏe và thành công

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 con servo của mitsubishi hình như 200w
Gồm 2 con HC-UF23B ( có thắng)
Và 2 con HC UF23 

Hàng tháo máy trục quay êm ru 

Giá 1 triệu/4 con trong hình (lẻ:300k/1)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số vuông gốc size 60 
Cốt vào 14 ra 16 ,tỉ lệ 1/10
Còn đẹp hoạt động bình thường
Giá 700k










-----""""-------


Combo KR33 THK hành trình 100 bước 10 còn trượt êm
Mặt bích cho motor bị bể phần trên 

Giá 600k (đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số size servo 400w tỉ số 1/5 cốt vào 14
Còn đẹp
Giá 500k





----'""""----

Hộp số size servo 400w tỉ số 1/25

Giá 500k



-----""""----

Hộp số vuông gốc bích vào 120 cốt vào 16
Ra lổ xuyên 32
Tỉ số 1/15
Hàng còn đẹp

Giá 1,2 triệu









Gá thử motor sigma2

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor servo mitsu j2s đẹp nhứ mới 100w
Không bao test 
Giá 300k 





----""""-----

Motor AC servo yaskawa sigma2  công suất 1.5KW

Hàng đẹp , đã test ngon lành

Giá 2.5 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ anpha 98 điện 220v motor có thắng.
Hoạt động ngon lành
Giá 2.3 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor servo yaskawa sigma3 750w SGMAS-08
Không có driver nên bán không bao test
Giá 700k/1




-----""""------

Motor servo mitsu 750w J2S
cụt dây còn quay êm ru

Giá không bao test 500k





---"""----

Motor servo sanyo denki Sanmotion tầm 750w
Mã R2AA08075 và XR2AA08075 hàng tháo robot denso
Giá 600k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ac servo motor Mitsu J2S 1.5kw
Còn đủ jack cốt quay êm ru , encoder còn sạch đẹp

Giá không bao test :1,7 triệu/1 (con bị nứt vỏ encoder 1,6 triệu)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số size servo 400w cốt vô 14 ra 16 tỉ số 1/60

Giá 400k





---"""---

Motor an pha step ASM911AA hàng bao test

Giá 950K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle fischer 50÷450hz   ,  40÷220V 
Max 790w
Sử dụng collec ER16
Đã test chạy 

Giá ( đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ kẹp dạng 4 chấu khí nén , 2 mâm kẹp xoay trên đế 180°
Hàng tháo trên robot cấp phôi

Giá 1.2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây con lăn bảng 30 IKO LRXG30 dài 720 còn trượt ngon lành

Giá 2.4 triệu( đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 3 dao phay hàng OSG gồm 2 cây cán 10 và 1 cây cán 6
Giá 200k/ 3 cây trong hình

Đính kèm 72650

Đính kèm 72651

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đâu cắt bạc đạn của đức đang kéo bằng  ac motor 150w 3 pha 220v 
Motor ghi 60hz tầm 3500rpm ( đã test 80hz chạy bình thường không nóng) thử lên 120hz vẫn chạy
Loại này collet của hảng Nt kẹp max dao 10 ( collec kèm theo đang kẹp 2).
Ae mình tìm collec thi tên của cái nút nó ghi là NT HDP-09
Giá 1.5 triệu /1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số hamonic size 40 có miếng bích nhôm cho motor 
Tỉ số 1/160 

Giá 2,7 triệu /1 cái  ( mua 4 cái bao ship)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle shi no ( shi oh ) 2kw , 14krpm 240hz
Hàng chưa dùng , đã lắp sẵn collet yukiwa ycc16 đang kẹp 16.
Hoạt động ngon lành 

Giá 7 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ac servo yaskawa sigma2 100w , nguyên bộ motor và driver đã test ngon lành

Giá 1,4 triệu /1 bộ

----------


## thanhvu89

> Spindle shi no ( shi oh ) 2kw , 14krpm 240hz
> Hàng chưa dùng , đã lắp sẵn collet yukiwa ycc16 đang kẹp 16.
> Hoạt động ngon lành 
> 
> Giá 7 triệu
> 
> Đính kèm 75996
> 
> Đính kèm 75997


Con này bán chưa anh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chưa bán nhe a. Số đt 0978788500

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Spindle của Đức dùng collet ER40 , điện 220/380V công suất 6.6Kw 3500rpm.
Hình thức như hình còn quay êm ái
Giá 6.6 triệu

----------

datcnc01, zsevenstore

----------

